# Korean QNIX QX2710 Evolution ll 27" 2560x1440 Matte Samsung PLS panel ??



## OfficerMac

I just ordered a X-STAR DP2710 from ebay. I'll let you know what its like when it arrives. This is my first IPS monitor so I might not be the best source of info.


----------



## d3daiM

excellent! thank you


----------



## hellzlegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OfficerMac*
> 
> I just ordered a X-STAR DP2710 from ebay. I'll let you know what its like when it arrives. This is my first IPS monitor so I might not be the best source of info.


That and this monitor is a PLS display, not an IPS. Nonetheless, I will look forward for your review.


----------



## TarballX

Now that's interesting.. Korean 1440p monitors with Samsung PLS panels instead of LG IPS panels.. and these are much cheaper than what the Catleaps are up to now. If my GPU had 2 DVI ports, I'd almost be tempted to grab one of these for a secondary monitor..

Would love to see some comparisons between these and the LG panel monitors!


----------



## d3daiM

Interested to hear your review back, OfficerMac!


----------



## OfficerMac

Got an email from Ebay and UPS and it it supposed to be delivered tomorrow afternoon. I cant wait!


----------



## MrGrievous

I'm looking forward to your input on the monitor you bought as well


----------



## OfficerMac

Turns out UPS was wrong about it being delivered today. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## caenlen

I have the QNIX Samsung PLS being delivered on Saturday or Monday from seller HuluStar.

My Dell 23" TN has served me well, but I just can't stand some of the ghosting issues it has, on top of bad colors.

Looking forward to what you have to say as well OfficerMac, please be detailed in how much backlight bleeding you have, if any, etc.


----------



## caenlen

my qnix matte samsung pls just arrived, im typing on it now... omg this is amazing, no backlight bleed NONE, no dead or stuck pixels, PLS IS AMAZING THE COLORS ARE AMAZING OMG IM going to die!!!!

BEST $330 I HAVE EVER SPENT, HULUSTAR WAS THE SELLER HE HAS 100% FEEDBACK BTW, OMG THIS IS AMAZING

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130868312541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

u have no idea how beauitufl 1440p is until u see it... also I am loving this no backlight bleed, my TN panel had terrible backlight bleed on the bottom


----------



## caenlen

thought i would mention, I am not having any ghosting issues either in black ops 2. this is truly an amazing panel. my god I can't believe it was only 300 or so bucks. damn


----------



## OfficerMac

Finally got confirmation that the monitor was picked up by UPS and it will be delivered on Monday.


----------



## caenlen

Hulustar sent mine by DHL, I ordered it Wednesday morning, and received it from DHL Express at around 2pm EST time Friday. Damn fast shipping.

OfficerMac, you will not be disappointing this is the best monitor I have ever seen in my life. My buddy has one of those Dell U2713HM, and his backlight bleed is god awful, and his colors are a little off too.

This one literally has no backlight bleed, PLS is the way to go. Hands down.


----------



## d3daiM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hulustar sent mine by DHL, I ordered it Wednesday morning, and received it from DHL Express at around 2pm EST time Friday. Damn fast shipping.
> 
> OfficerMac, you will not be disappointing this is the best monitor I have ever seen in my life. My buddy has one of those Dell U2713HM, and his backlight bleed is god awful, and his colors are a little off too.
> 
> This one literally has no backlight bleed, PLS is the way to go. Hands down.


Caenlen,

Excellent! I am very interested now to know if this thing is HDCP compatible. Any way you can find out for me? I really want to pass this through my AV receiver in dual screen without having any issues..
And does this has have a VESA compatible mounting plate on the back?


----------



## d3daiM

Does the bottom stand look like it could come off? Reason I ask is because people report that the Monoprice Korean IPS does not...which is just silly...and I want to wall mount.


----------



## caenlen

Yes, mine has a 100x100 VESA wall mount, and it is well designed too, should be easy to do.

the stand on mine is just fine... very sexy too, has a glass base.

HDCP compatible? I don't know, I just hooked it up with DVI-D straight to my sapphire 7950. they advertise it is though, at least Hulustar did.


----------



## d3daiM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yes, mine has a 100x100 VESA wall mount, and it is well designed too, should be easy to do.
> 
> the stand on mine is just fine... very sexy too, has a glass base.
> 
> HDCP compatible? I don't know, I just hooked it up with DVI-D straight to my sapphire 7950. they advertise it is though, at least Hulustar did.


But does it look like the stand will actually be able to come off?
And I don't see anywhere in the eBay listing that mentions if it is HDCP compliant. Does it have the 1920X1080 resolution option in your display properties? Do you think you can connect it to a PS3 and/or blu ray player with the use of a DVI>HDMI adapter to see if it plays back in 1080P?

Sorry..I just _really_ want to know this monitor will work for my configration


----------



## CoolGuy90

@caenlen

How is the matte coating?


----------



## d3daiM

I asked Hulustar if it is HDCP compliant and he said it is not. Damn.


----------



## caenlen

The matte finish is real matte finish, there is no glare at all, its very impressive. Sorry I thought it was HDCP, I must have misread. My old Dell 23" matte had a coating on it with a bunch of black specks u could see it was really annoying, this has nothing at all like that, it truly is perfect.

I just played some Magika and omg the difference from 1080p to 1440p is night and day... wow... <3


----------



## caenlen

mine has two screws at the back on the bottom where the stand inserts, so my guess is yes it will come off... sorry mate but I have a ton of wires, I really don't want to have to uninstall and reinstall all these wires just to check >.> very sorry

i still say u should get one. hulustar is amazing!!! this is really thin too btw, i was not expecting it to be this thin. well done QNIX.


----------



## CoolGuy90

Do you have any pics?

I've been wanting to upgrade from my 1680x1050 TN Dell and this might be my next monitor from the sound of it.


----------



## caenlen

i am new to forums, not sure how to embed them, but i will upload some to imgur and link them for you, just give me 5 mins or so. brb

edit: as you can see its quite thin. no backlight bleeding on mine, and colors were spot on out of the box. not bad at all for $330 free ship... btw 1440p is amazing... if you play older games like dragon age or magika, even new games, viewing them in person at 1080p compared to 1440p is night and day...


----------



## caenlen




----------



## caenlen




----------



## BradF1979

Can you take a picture on a black screen so we can see any light bleed?


----------



## TarballX

Someone should try running one of these at 120hz


----------



## shadowfm

Just ordered one today. Hopefully i don't get any dead pixels its my first experience with one of these Korean monitors


----------



## Lefik

How much input lag does this have? I'm looking to buy a 1440p monitor for gaming.


----------



## caenlen

Hey guys, sorry I didn't check the forum sooner.

Input lag is non-existant Lefik, in fact I would go as far as to say it is even better than my 2ms TN panel!!!

Shadow, I doubt if you get any dead pixels, and even if you do get 1, at 2560 x 1440p it is such a tiny dot you can barely tell.

Tarball - I am happy with 60hz, not risking ruining this perfect monitor. It is truly amazing.

BradF - there is literally no back light bleed, my camera would not be able to capture it anyway, its a piece of junk camera.

Played a few hours of black ops 2 and Magika last night, man it is so amazing gaming at 1440p, my sapphire 7950 runs everything at 60 fps so far, thats with settings cranked up as well, and 4x MSAA.

I am sure some games I will need to lower settings, but my 7950 is OC to 1200 core, so I should be ok for most games.


----------



## CoolGuy90

Ready tempted to get one, but I'm not sure how these monitors will hold up in the long run.


----------



## 1Neveroutgunned

Pulled the trigger on one of these, I went with a glossy one from big cloth craft. I'll toss up some pics when it arrives.


----------



## caenlen

The one I got from hulu star that is linked in a previous post of mine on here is really well built. I honestly would expect this kind of quality from a $900+ official Samsung PLS model... it has a glass post, and a wood frame on the bottom, and the matte screen is perfect, no glare and no anti-glare coating is visible. I love it. Never going back to 1080p


----------



## MrGrievous

Man now I'm just torn btw glossy or a matte finish also is there osd on this monitor?


----------



## caenlen

No osd, but it does have a solid power button, volume up and down, and brightness up and down. and they dont feel cheap either, its pretty solid build.

it does have built in speakers.

also, matte is amazing!!!! i cant stand seeing my reflection when gaming, it ruins the moment, lol

matte is so nice on this <3


----------



## mrsus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> No osd, but it does have a solid power button, volume up and down, and brightness up and down. and they dont feel cheap either, its pretty solid build.
> 
> it does have built in speakers.
> 
> also, matte is amazing!!!! i cant stand seeing my reflection when gaming, it ruins the moment, lol
> 
> matte is so nice on this <3


what exact card you using ? The seller page say it only support DL DVI-D and not DL DVI-I ? not sure if my sapphire 6950 will support it


----------



## caenlen

I am using sapphire 7950 OC to 1200 core, which means it beats out a stock GTX 680 easy... so yeah... a 6950 im not sure i would do 1440p, it is rough on gaming. unless you play older games like WoW only, then a 6950 will be fine.


----------



## OfficerMac

More to come...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MehowM

Hey OfficerMac what monitor did you use before?? What will you be compering your X-star to?? Do you have any experience with ips/Va panels. I'm thinking of getting X-star or QNIX for myself to ...

Edit: Outer packing doesnt look so good imo....


----------



## OfficerMac

Well, so far this monitor looks amazing. Played about a half hour of Bioshock Infinite and it looks beautiful.

Box was in great condition, UPS was careful with it and the 1/2" foam padding it was wrapped in helped too.



The monitor comes with a 6ft DVI-D cable, audio cable, power brick, and power cord with a US adapter. I used a regular power cable from my old monitor to plug into the power brick and it works fine. And this way it is grounded properly since the adapter only had 2 prongs.





The bottom of the stand comes detached so that it can fit in the box. I do not know if the part the stand connects to the monitor comes off. There are screws in the indentations on the bottom but im not sure if they are connect the the base.


There is some backlight bleeding on the bottom but unless the picture is very dark you can not see it. I do have one pixel in the top right corner that is stuck on white but it is almost impossible to see.

Overall, this monitor is awesome. Coming from a Vizio 32" LED LCD running at 1920x1080 @ 120hz i can see the difference and am happy with this monitor. If you have any more questions I would be happy to help in any way I can.


----------



## CoolGuy90

Do the monitors run cool?


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OfficerMac*
> 
> Well, so far this monitor looks amazing. Played about a half hour of Bioshock Infinite and it looks beautiful.
> 
> Box was in great condition, UPS was careful with it and the 1/2" foam padding it was wrapped in helped too.
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> The monitor comes with a 6ft DVI-D cable, audio cable, power brick, and power cord with a US adapter. I used a regular power cable from my old monitor to plug into the power brick and it works fine. And this way it is grounded properly since the adapter only had 2 prongs.
> 
> [/IMG]
> [/IMG]
> [/IMG]
> 
> The bottom of the stand comes detached so that it can fit in the box. I do not know if the part the stand connects to the monitor comes off. There are screws in the indentations on the bottom but im not sure if they are connect the the base.
> 
> 
> There is some backlight bleeding on the bottom but unless the picture is very dark you can not see it. I do have one pixel in the top right corner that is stuck on white but it is almost impossible to see.
> 
> Overall, this monitor is awesome. Coming from a Vizio 32" LED LCD running at 1920x1080 @ 120hz i can see the difference and am happy with this monitor. If you have any more questions I would be happy to help in any way I can.


Nice pics... just wondering tho, how do you find the response rate compared to your 120hz? someone said it feels even better than 2ms? I've got an Asus 27" 120Hz and I kind of don't want to go back to 60Hz anymore, but the resolution is ass so im just wondering.


----------



## alienguts

oh man it looks so nice but

Code:



Code:


Up 10 Bright Pixels are normal. These are not the reason of return or compensate. (Samsung PLS Pannel) / Dark (gray color) dot may be on the panel, it is not the standard of Defect.


----------



## mrsus

Wonder how the Samsung PLS panel compares to the LG IPS one, I guess since we all upgrading from TN panel it will be light and days different anyway.


----------



## MenacingTuba

I seriously doubt this uses a PLS panel since it has the same re-branded bezel as a bunch of other IPS panels such as the CrossOver's, Monoprice and DGM's which all use LG IPS panels.


----------



## jfazz95

im definitely thinking about getting one...anybody know if I can use one with a side 1080 monitor or will they have to match resolution?


----------



## MehowM

Did you make this photo of light bleeding with flash on?? It looks a bit weird. Can you make another one in completly dark room?

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9001 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## hollowtek

just got a 1600p monitor... ugh now i want this =/


----------



## mrr9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> just got a 1600p monitor... ugh now i want this =/


Why? 1600p is better than 1440p...Unless you prefer a wider aspect ratio. Or did you mean 1600x900 Vs. 2560x1440?

I'd like to request a photo taken in the dark with the screen displaying a black background, please









Also, did anyone try to overclock these babies?


----------



## hollowtek

nono, i meant 1600p lol. and yes, it's better, but these 1440p PLS samsung panels made me wet. and half the price...


----------



## King4x4

Subbed


----------



## caenlen

backlight bleed must be hit or miss, because my monitor has no backlight bleed at all, officermac it looks like yours has some but not much.

all I care about is that this is a true matte finish 1440p, also guys, I used tft LCD monitor website to try out different ICC profiles, I ended up using the Srgb download of Dell u3014 that was just recently posted, it really worked well for this monitor, i switched through several ICC profiles and that one seemed perfect.


----------



## MehowM

Caenlen did you watch any movie on it ?? Is details on black quickly moving pictures visible?? Is there any blur at all??


----------



## caenlen

I haven't watched any movies on it no, but I do play fast paced twitch fps games and I notice no ghosting, my TN panel Dell 23" 2ms did have ghosting though, and I no longer notice it on this monitor, so that is a plus.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I haven't watched any movies on it no, but I do play fast paced twitch fps games and I notice no ghosting, my TN panel Dell 23" 2ms did have ghosting though, and I no longer notice it on this monitor, so that is a plus.


we need some more tests on this? thanks


----------



## caenlen

I just watched Netflix, good willh unting in HD and the office in HD... its just like watching it on my tv... what are you trying to get at? I am not sure... it seems fine to me /shrug


----------



## Sniping

The price is pretty darn good on these. $330 and free shipping seems to one of the lowest prices out there right now...


----------



## OfficerMac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehowM*
> 
> Did you make this photo of light bleeding with flash on?? It looks a bit weird. Can you make another one in completly dark room?
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9001 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


That picture I took was with no flash and is what it looks like when sitting in front of a black screen. The bleeding is the yellowish tint on the bottom. There is no bleeding on the top of the monitor.

I have been able to overclock it to 75Hz so far. As for ghosting and input lag, I played 3 hours of Battlefield 3 last night and I can say it looks better than my Vizio did and I cant see any signs of ghosting or input lag. It's amazing how crisp text on websites is and how good games look at 1440p. I had to turn the setting down to high on Bioshock Infinite to get it to run at around 60FPS and it looks much better than it did with everything turned up at 1080p.


----------



## caenlen

Can you tell me please, how do I OC this monitor? I am using AMD CCC 13.3 btw.

and I concur about how amazing games look now, its like playing a new game, dragon age origins in 1080p; compared to this in 1440p, it was like night and day, I was like  how is this possible lol


----------



## BradF1979

Quick Google search revealed this for monitor overclocking with AMD: http://linustechtips.com/main/forum/news-reviews-article-guides/guides-and-tutorials/99161-increasing-overclocking-stock-screen-refresh-rate-on-amd-graphics


----------



## MrGrievous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OfficerMac*
> 
> I have been able to overclock it to 75Hz so far.


Does that overclock show signs of any stuttering or such?


----------



## caenlen

that just messed up my PC... doing a restore point now... *** I knew I shoulda left it alone, 60hz is plenty fine.


----------



## OfficerMac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OfficerMac*
> 
> I have been able to overclock it to 75Hz so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that overclock show signs of any stuttering or such?
Click to expand...

Not at all. Watched zero dark thirty and played 3 hours of defiance without any issues.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrsus

More pic !


----------



## lurkingdevil

I was about to pull the trigger on a Dell U2412M and now saw this...
This is tempting..
What do you guys suggest? I wouldn't want to have the kind of yellow bleed like OfficerMac
Does this look better than the IPS in U2412M? And then there is also the warranty issue.

And yes, more pics!


----------



## CoolGuy90

Looks like hulustar dropped the price to $317 while still offering free shipping.


----------



## BradF1979

Man... I'm on the fence about this monitor... Or just going with a 24" 1200P... argh


----------



## MajorMullet

Anyone have any idea if these use PWM for backlighting?


----------



## shadowfm

I should be getting mine either today or tomorrow hopefully...

Seems like its stuck in customs now... =[

Should i ring DHL?


----------



## MehowM

You should wait until they contact you first. I wonder how much tax are you going to pay and what amount seller wrote on invoice. I'm thinking of getting this monitor for myself to Poland but there will be like + 23% of Vat more ....

EDIT: What seller did you buy from ??


----------



## Sniping

Offered $290 here, let's see what happens....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251247877127?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649


----------



## 1Neveroutgunned

Got mine but won't be able to touch it really till after this work week, duty to Montreal was only 25$ so $355 total cost. Not too shabby. I'll post a slew of pics tomorrow I promise!


----------



## Atomagenesis

Im definitely going to buy one of these in 2 weeks, insanely good deal. Not really sure what the issue is with HDCP though? That wouldn't effect me if I had a 7770 or 7870 would it? Even with a dual-link dvi? I don't know anything about HDCP.


----------



## caenlen

hdcp is only if u want to hook up like a game console or blu ray player to it via HDMI/DVi converter.

if ur just using it for PC only, your fine


----------



## Atomagenesis

oh ok good, i don't even own an xbox







and I'm just going to get an internal Blu Ray player for my rig.


----------



## caenlen

yeah, that is what I do as well, i have a blu ray player in my PC already, lol


----------



## paid2kill

I just ordered one of these from hulustar for $317 last night to go with a new computer I'm going to build. This will be my first non TN panel ever so I'm looking forward to it. I had a tough time deciding between whether to get a 27in or 30in and whether to get an IPS or this PLS. I decided for the price difference to get the 27in and to try something new to the market, the PLS.

I'd also like to say now that price wise I found some good deals while I was searching around...

27in IPS for $310, pixel perfect for $335, and a 30in for $480!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.2560x1440monitor.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=20&sort=p.price&order=ASC

27in IPS for $300, catleap q270 for $310
http://www.yamakasiusa.com/

Now as far as HDCP goes since no one has tried it, there's a chance it works? (I know someone said they asked hulustar and he said no.)

Here is the dp2710 listed with HDCP.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-X-STAR-DP2710-LED-Matte-Screen-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Panel-Monitor-DVI-D-/261185339043?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3ccfdbfea3

...All in all I'm really looking forward to this new monitor coming from a 23in 1080p TN. And 75hz sounds like a nice bump.


----------



## caenlen

those are only cheaper because they do not include free shipping, ala the ones on ebay do.


----------



## shadowfm

I ordered mine from Green-sum

$330 isn't bad for a PLS monitor!

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/140934439651?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


----------



## Atomagenesis

whoa... PLS with HDCP, I think im going to get the xstar too







besides, the guys name is EXCELLENTCASTLE LOLOLOL







must be good coming from a name like that.


----------



## CoolGuy90

Is there any way to validate that this is a PLS panel and not a SIPS?


----------



## Atomagenesis

Yes, by reading the product description.


----------



## CoolGuy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> Yes, by reading the product description.


Well yeah I know that but since the majority of these 2560x1440 Korean branded monitors are IPS I'm just a little curious.


----------



## caenlen

IPS has a **** ton backlight bleed, and my PLS has none. officermac got some, which is unfortunate, but most PLS dont have any.


----------



## Jaju123

Does pls have 'white glow' like IPS?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caenlen

white glow? not sure what this means, but my guess is no... its pretty xD even on my black wallpaper there is no "white at all" even on edges where backlight bleed might occur.

samsung pls = ftw


----------



## paid2kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paid2kill*
> 
> 27in IPS for $310, pixel perfect for $335, and a 30in for $480!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.2560x1440monitor.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=20&sort=p.price&order=ASC
> 
> 27in IPS for $300, catleap q270 for $310
> http://www.yamakasiusa.com/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> those are only cheaper because they do not include free shipping, ala the ones on ebay do.


Actually both of those sites include free shipping which you would know if you had bothered to look. >.> You could have at least opened the site and thought before you jumped to that conclusion. The one site, yamakasiusa.com, says free shipping right at the top.

On that note, $480 for a 30in is quite a discount from ebay prices. Now it wouldn't be the monitor I'd get if I got a 30in... I'd get the 30q5 pro which seems like it might perform better and if nothing else it comes with a rotatable stand. But it gives you an idea of the profit margin on the monitors and might be useful in haggling a lower price. I know some of the ebay listings give you the option to offer how much you want to pay. An example would be pointing it out to a seller to encourage them to take off some from say a 30q5 pro.

Thoughts?


----------



## lurkingdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paid2kill*
> 
> Actually both of those sites include free shipping which you would know if you had bothered to look. >.> You could have at least opened the site and thought before you jumped to that conclusion. The one site, yamakasiusa.com, says free shipping right at the top.
> 
> On that note, $480 for a 30in is quite a discount from ebay prices. Now it wouldn't be the monitor I'd get if I got a 30in... I'd get the 30q5 pro which seems like it might perform better and if nothing else it comes with a rotatable stand. But it gives you an idea of the profit margin on the monitors and might be useful in haggling a lower price. I know some of the ebay listings give you the option to offer how much you want to pay. An example would be pointing it out to a seller to encourage them to take off some from say a 30q5 pro.
> 
> Thoughts?


yamakasiusa.com seems fishy to me. Check out their About Us page, its filled with the default text from the website template..


----------



## shadowfm

Looks like i got screwed by Customs.. Just had a phone call from DHL saying i had to pay 59 euros.

The package is sitting at home now so i should be able to provide pictures when i get back from work at 5.


----------



## MehowM

330 $ plus 23% VAT makes around 59 euros additional costs..... Im going to order from green sum as well. But I'm going to ask him before shiping to put half price on invoice and add " refurbished" or smth. Ordering as a gift (without any tax) wont do well with such a big box i think

I found this on green-sum aukcion: "And we offering the best shipping service for buyers to ease burden of import tax" But i seems thats just the empty words


----------



## King4x4

Debating going for these screens with a PLS panel or any of the IPS variants going around.


----------



## BradF1979

So it seems two people have this panel here and our happy, but I still want to see more pictures and reviews before ordering....


----------



## shadowfm

I will be putting up quite a few pictures and my thoughts and initial impressions of the Monitor tonight when i get home.


----------



## paid2kill

I asked hulustar about import taxes and he said don't worry about it... "he does it the best way"


----------



## shadowfm

Omg!

Just got my monitor set up and omg! This is my first experience at 1440p.

No screen bleeding! No dead or stuck pixels this is seriously awesome. Looks really nice and i am super impressed.

I shall take some pictures for all you lovely folks now. Really happy!


----------



## naelus

Just ordered this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-X-STAR-DP2710-LED-Matte-Screen-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Panel-Monitor-DVI-D-/261185339043?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3ccfdbfea3 I'll let you all know my impressions when it gets here, super excited


----------



## caenlen

glad you like it shadow, it is pretty damn amazing. tinker with some ICC profiles from tft central, thats what i did, got the colors i wanted just perfectly calibrated its gorgeous


----------



## shadowfm

Awesome! What Profiles are you using?


----------



## MKHunt

I am interested in how one of these might fare as a secondary to my PB278Q


----------



## kvothe

Plz , someone can check if this screen use PWM for dimming brightness ?
For check it's easy, just look with a camera on white page full screen , if you see horizontal bands like old CRT so this screen use PWM.
Thanks !


----------



## paid2kill

I don't know if it has been answered but what is the difference between the qnix and the x-star? i already have the qnix ordered and shipped.

Like some of the x-star say they have HDCP but the qnix don't? The x-star says 8ms response while the qnix says 6ms response? If I didn't know better in pictures though they look exactly the same.


----------



## shadowfm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvothe*
> 
> Plz , someone can check if this screen use PWM for dimming brightness ?
> For check it's easy, just look with a camera on white page full screen , if you see horizontal bands like old CRT so this screen use PWM.
> Thanks !


Hi there kvothe.

I just loaded up this image http://www.ledr.com/colours/white.jpg hit F11

I only have an old Samsung ES17 but looking at the white screen i don't see any lines.

It seems Quite sold and looks fine.









Hope that helps!


----------



## shadowfm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paid2kill*
> 
> I don't know if it has been answered but what is the difference between the qnix and the x-star? i already have the qnix ordered and shipped.
> 
> Like some of the x-star say they have HDCP but the qnix don't? The x-star says 8ms response while the qnix says 6ms response? If I didn't know better in pictures though they look exactly the same.


From what i can tell its just the housing.

Also just so everyone knows on the QNIX Monitor it has VESA mounts on the back but i cannot remove the stand.

The square piece comes off the stand but the glass like piece is fused to the plastic. You can still mount this monitor but it looks like you have to have the small stand sticking out the bottom.

I will provide pictures soon!


----------



## caenlen

dell srgb u3014 profile is the one i settled on, its perfect for my taste. we all have different tastes of color tho so try out several of the tft central ICC profiles

u have to go into color management btw, just search for it


----------



## kvothe

Quote:


> I just loaded up this image http://www.ledr.com/colours/white.jpg hit F11
> 
> I only have an old Samsung ES17 but looking at the white screen i don't see any lines.
> 
> It seems Quite sold and looks fine.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Hmm Thank you very much !
Have you test after decrease brightness to minimum ? plz, look with camera in mode video (setting day of light ) near from the screen , you see anything like smalls lines on the screen of your camera ? If true i take one monday, too happy !


----------



## 1Neveroutgunned

So here's a small unboxing of my QNIX QX2710 Evolution ll 27" 2560x1440 from Bigclothcraft. Still playing around with it but quick tests show no dead\stuck pixels and a minimal backlight bleed on the lower mid-left. Kinda shows in one of the pics but I am very happy with my order. Enjoy!

Included my old Dell 2407 FP that has served me well for many years for some comparison shots dimension wise. Also I would not trust the adapter that they included. I used the old dell wire into the power brick.


----------



## BradF1979

Let me know how you like it... I'm about to buy... Just waiting to pull the trigger...


----------



## glina

So am I. I hope someone will soon check if the backlight is PWMed.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Lucky that I ran into this thread! I was starting to look into buying an Asus PLS for $650 plus tax!!! Are both the X-Star and QNIX HDCP compliant?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry I didn't check the forum sooner.
> 
> Input lag is non-existant Lefik, in fact I would go as far as to say it is even better than my 2ms TN panel!!!
> 
> Shadow, I doubt if you get any dead pixels, and even if you do get 1, at 2560 x 1440p it is such a tiny dot you can barely tell.
> 
> Tarball - I am happy with 60hz, not risking ruining this perfect monitor. It is truly amazing.
> 
> BradF - there is literally no back light bleed, my camera would not be able to capture it anyway, its a piece of junk camera.
> 
> Played a few hours of black ops 2 and Magika last night, man it is so amazing gaming at 1440p, my sapphire 7950 runs everything at 60 fps so far, thats with settings cranked up as well, and 4x MSAA.
> 
> I am sure some games I will need to lower settings, but my 7950 is OC to 1200 core, so I should be ok for most games.


Can you check for any back light bleed in the bottom mid-left corner of your QNIX? Seems like the X-Star displays have some in that exact position. I'm wondering if the X-Star bezels might be the cause.

Seems like the QNIX as well as the X-Star have back light bleed in the exact same spots. Bottom mid-left.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Interesting. If anyone here already owns a Korean IPS monitor, please report back on how these PLS monitors compare. I have 2 Achieva Shimians with tempered glass (since last spring) and I love them. No backlight bleed on mine either, just the normal IPS glow, which I don't really see.


----------



## MistaDowner

What are peoples thoughts on getting one of these monitors with square-trade. My biggest reason for not ordering one of these korean 27" monitors right now is the fear that it may die 6 months down the road and I'll be out $320. With square-trade though, it seems I could be potentially covered for 3 years w/ only paying $50 for the service. I take it they can repair it if something happens and they cover all the shipping costs correct? Even worst case scenario, if they cant fix it they refund me the price of the monitor? I've never ordered square-trade so I have no idea of their customer service, honestly, or hidden charges. Any input on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaDowner*
> 
> What are peoples thoughts on getting one of these monitors with square-trade. My biggest reason for not ordering one of these korean 27" monitors right now is the fear that it may die 6 months down the road and I'll be out $320. With square-trade though, it seems I could be potentially covered for 3 years w/ only paying $50 for the service. I take it they can repair it if something happens and they cover all the shipping costs correct? Even worst case scenario, if they cant fix it they refund me the price of the monitor? I've never ordered square-trade so I have no idea of their customer service, honestly, or hidden charges. Any input on this would be much appreciated.


Ok, here's a lil story about what ahppend to me... bought a catleap back when the hurrah got kinda noisy id say may last year, luckily i purchased with ST. well needless to say bout 3-4 weeks ago turned it on one day after work and smoke, line across screen then faded out.... and then after trying to turn it on again scrambled blue screen. well 2 weeks later ST shipped box and had been sent to repair facility only for them to tell me a day later (doubt they even tried to procure the part) that was unrepairable, and sent out a check for the $349 (price + warranty price) so i got one of these OBVIOUSLY with ST. i was skeptical of them covering it but was pleasantly pleased with how they handled it







so i say go for it as long as you can get the ST warranty.


----------



## MistaDowner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> Ok, here's a lil story about what ahppend to me... bought a catleap back when the hurrah got kinda noisy id say may last year, luckily i purchased with ST. well needless to say bout 3-4 weeks ago turned it on one day after work and smoke, line across screen then faded out.... and then after trying to turn it on again scrambled blue screen. well 2 weeks later ST shipped box and had been sent to repair facility only for them to tell me a day later (doubt they even tried to procure the part) that was unrepairable, and sent out a check for the $349 (price + warranty price) so i got one of these OBVIOUSLY with ST. i was skeptical of them covering it but was pleasantly pleased with how they handled it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i say go for it as long as you can get the ST warranty.


Thats awesome, thanks for letting me know. Did you go through the trouble of getting any email confirmation with them before ordering that monitor with their warranty, or did you just go for it? I think I'll place my order tomorrow, just trying to decide if its worth the effort for me to email them to confirm or just order it now. +rep


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaDowner*
> 
> Thats awesome, thanks for letting me know. Did you go through the trouble of getting any email confirmation with them before ordering that monitor with their warranty, or did you just go for it? I think I'll place my order tomorrow, just trying to decide if its worth the effort for me to email them to confirm or just order it now. +rep


i just went for it, cause i heard rumors of st only covering US sellers/US products so i told as little as possible about the product. >.< and trust me i was flippin out wondering if it would go through, and to be clear i had to send in the power brick, but i totally did NOT send in the foreign plug  hope this helps, i ordered my qx2710 yesterday hoping it ships monday and have in by end of the week will give my humble opinion on the difference between my now dead and gone catleap q270 and this newer qnix pls when it arrives


----------



## MistaDowner

Well I just finished ordering mine and decided to order from hulustar. I hope everything works out and I'll never have to use squaretrade, but I ordered that as well just in case. These sound like great monitors and I can't wait to try 1440p, as I've never viewed anything aside from 1080p. Linus has said nothing but good things about PLS, so hopefully choosing this over other korean IPS screens was a wise choice.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3daiM*
> 
> So I've been researching all of the Korean 27" IPS display options....
> I see a lot of forum activity surrounding the Achieva Shimian QH270, Catleap Q270, QNIX QX2700, Crossover 27Q displays and MicroCenter's Auria EQ276W
> I am quite concerned about the defect-rate for these builds relating to sleep-mode, blinking/flickering, DOA, input lag. I would also like to avoid glossy displays in favor of matte finish.
> 
> But it does not seem like there has been any discussion on the (new?) QNIX QX27 & X-STAR DP2710 2560x1440 matte IPS displays.
> Has anyone had any experience with either of these two models? Looks like they are using Samsung PLS panels??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And are they HDCP compatible? I plan on passing the display through my home AV receiver.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-ll-Matte-Screen-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Monitor-/251245247930?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3a7f623dba
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-X-STAR-DP2710-LED-Matte-Screen-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Panel-Monitor-DVI-D-/261185339043?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3ccfdbfea3
> 
> Thanks! -d3d


Please let me know what these are like! I'm looking at a nice 2560 x 1440 panel and shipping is free here..


----------



## dieseldog49

I am watching this thread closely as well, I am looking at buying 4x 2560x1440 monitors for a 3+1 setup and its between these and 4 crossovers. Anyone have the Bezel Dimensions on these? Anyone Vesa mounted them yet to see if the bezel applies pressure or affects the backlight bleed?

Edit: Could someone also post some better pics of the Glossy finish?

Edit, Edit: Is the matte coating found on these the same as on the Samsung Samsung S27A850D 1440p PLS monitor?


----------



## cor35vet

Just bought a QNIX QX2710 from green-sum. http://www.ebay.at/itm/140934439651
My first korean monitor and I am very hyped.
I'll be reporting in again when I got the monitor and I'll make a lot of pictures aswell.
Hope that everything goes well and it doesn't have too much light bleed or stuck/dead pixels.


----------



## rileyscottp

I'm probably gonna be buying this monitor as well, it's the cheapest one on eBay and the price just seems to keep getting lower (either that or the Canadian dollar is gaining on the Greenback). Just stuck deciding between glossy, matte & tempered glass. I am a big supporter of Plasma TV's and also have an XPS 15 with RGB LED, so I am used to glossy screens. Can't say I like them very much but any degredation in picture quality is unacceptable to me. I suppose the tempered glass looks the nicest (aesthetically) with it's edge to edge glass, but getting dust behind it scares me too.

Also, what happened to all the talk about overclocking some of these 2560x1440 monitors? I know this one can't do it, but did they stop making the Rev B Catleaps?


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Also going to register my interest here... These monitors seem to good to be true. Please post reviews when you get yours guys









I'll be buying one next week if everyone's still saying good things!


----------



## dieseldog49

Hey guys, I pM'ed the reputable monitor reviewer NCX (he did one of the best reviews on the Samsung PLS) and he said the following

"The Qinx aren't PLS they are just re-branded IPS with the same bezel as multiple Crossover models, the new Monoprice models and the DGM IPS-2701WPH."

Heres a link to some of his work. http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/11198-samsung-s27a850d-review.html

So if this is the case then this would just be the cheapest ips option currently out there.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieseldog49*
> 
> Hey guys, I pM'ed the reputable monitor reviewer NCX (he did one of the best reviews on the Samsung PLS) and he said the following
> 
> "The Qinx aren't PLS they are just re-branded IPS with the same bezel as multiple Crossover models, the new Monoprice models and the DGM IPS-2701WPH."
> 
> Heres a link to some of his work. http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/11198-samsung-s27a850d-review.html
> 
> So if this is the case then this would just be the cheapest ips option currently out there.


Has he actually tested one or is that his educated guess?


----------



## MenacingTuba

I'm NCX. It is an educated guess, it's pretty easy to figure it out since it has the same bezel many other re-branded IPS and nowhere on the box does it say it's a PLS panel. Usually these sorts of things are advertised. The other models all clearly state IPS on the box as well as in the advertising, as do true PLS panels.

The other model Qnix sells, the Qnix QX2700 27 is also a re-branded IPS panel.


----------



## MehowM

I thought that keeping the same bezel makes them cheap. Why shoudl they change it if you want to keep the low production cost rather than just swich the panel inside and some electronic. I think that one of the owner should just unscrew the back cover and solve the mystery

And what if they re not advertising about PLS Samsung panel because they re not alowed to??


----------



## Microtom

Why would all the ebay sellers say it's a Samsung PLS panel if it isn't. That'd be false advertising. Don't try to start rumors unless you have facts.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microtom*
> 
> Why would all the ebay sellers say it's a Samsung PLS panel if it isn't. That'd be false advertising. Don't try to start rumors unless you have facts.


So that they can sell panels to misinformed consumers who think PLS>IPS and gain a slight edge in sales on this dime-a-dozen model? There is no evidence which proves that this is a PLS panel, you don't think it is suspicious that it does not say PLS on the box or have a special advert like all the other Korean models? All evidence points to these being *IPS* just like the 4+ other IPS panels which use the same casing and stand.


----------



## paid2kill

Well if there becomes proof they are in fact IPS and not PLS, is that not false advertising? ... and would that be grounds to return it on, seeing as I wouldn't have received what I thought I had ordered?


----------



## nwd0022

Maybe since they did so well re-purposing the not perfect IPS panels they are staring to do the same with the Samsung PLS panels as well. It would be nice to have some proof from someone who has already purchased it though.


----------



## caenlen

I am not risking taking apart my new monitor to confirm this for you. It does not have an IPS glow though, and I own two other IPS Dell monitors.


----------



## dieseldog49

If I were just planning to buy one, i would volunteer but since I am looking to grab 4 I am hoping to get a pretty good discount by buying in bulk. I do however have $250 extra in my paypal account not doing anything, if someone or someones can get the other $67 together I will order one and tear it apart and snap a bunch of pictures to find out whats what


----------



## BradF1979

So PLS panels are better than IPS?

Also, which seller on eBay is recommended?


----------



## dieseldog49

no the samsung panel in particular is known for having a Matte finish that doesn't compromise image quality. Plus its always nice to know if the vendors are being honest with us.


----------



## BradF1979

Those who got this monitor, did you get matte or the tempered glass one?

This is the cheapest on eBay right now...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matt-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Panel-PC-Monitor-/221203079356?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3380bb20bc

US $314.90

I don't understand why they will list the same monitor multiple times with all different prices... Check out dream-seller here:

http://stores.ebay.com/Dream-Seller/_i.html?_nkw=qx2710&submit=Search&_sid=1067141085

What is difference in the $314 one vs the $326 one vs the ones that are even more than that?


----------



## dieseldog49

Its called fishing.


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieseldog49*
> 
> Its called fishing.


You mean they do it just to get people who aren't paying attention?


----------



## dieseldog49

yep


----------



## dieseldog49

Or people who percieve that there must be something better about the more expensive one.


----------



## Sniping

Small update: I offered $290 for one of these monitors from excellentcastle a few days ago. As expected, I got my offer rejected but was instead offered $310, which is the cheapest price I've seen yet, but still not the price I want.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Small update: I offered $290 for one of these monitors from excellentcastle a few days ago. As expected, I got my offer rejected but was instead offered $310, which is the cheapest price I've seen yet, but still not the price I want.


I'd grab it and go mate, it's just $20 which in the grand scheme of the monitor isn't much.


----------



## 1Neveroutgunned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am not risking taking apart my new monitor to confirm this for you. It does not have an IPS glow though, and I own two other IPS Dell monitors.


I'm in the same boat, don't want to take it apart and risk getting more backlight bleeding. Tried looking though the vents with a flashlight but no luck finding anything useful. I know the casing isn't the greatest so not risking breaking\cracking it. I am very pleased with it. Been playing Bioshock Infinite and its very nice looking. I don't think i'm sensitive to PWM dimming in general so I can't tell you about that.


----------



## dieseldog49

Like I said, if everyone who is interested in these, chips in 5 bucks I will throw in 250, order one and tear it apart to get this sorted. Then no one risks there new monitor and we all know what we are looking at here.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Even if it isn't a PLS, and I hope it would be, it's still an insanely good deal for an IPS .


----------



## 1Neveroutgunned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieseldog49*
> 
> Like I said, if everyone who is interested in these, chips in 5 bucks I will throw in 250, order one and tear it apart to get this sorted. Then no one risks there new monitor and we all know what we are looking at here.


Haha I like it! I'll paypal ya $10 if others are in it as well.


----------



## nwd0022

If we do get one to take apart is there a label on the inside that would say what it is? I don't remember if someone posted a picture of this for the IPS panels or not. Also since this bezel is used in other monitors as stated a few pages back I wonder if someone has posted instructions on how to take it apart based on one of the other models of monitor that use it.


----------



## dieseldog49

theres plenty of dis assembly documentation on the IPS models and they say LG on the screen inside. I will be able to tell if its LG or not the day I get it.


----------



## MehowM

So just post the manual here. Maybe one of the owner will get to much curious and use it


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehowM*
> 
> So just post the manual here. Maybe one of the owner will get to much curious and use it


Mmm I did a quick search and couldn't find anything. But that's probably because I was looking for the specific model - QX2710.

On an unrelated note, I'm going to buy one of these this week, but not sure if I should take the risk on the regular model or go for the perfect pixel? There's about $100 difference. What have you guys gone for? Is it worth the extra $100 for peace of mind ($411)?

Going to get glossy since I don't think the loss of image clarity is worth getting matte.


----------



## rtirado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Mmm I did a quick search and couldn't find anything. But that's probably because I was looking for the specific model - QX2710.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I'm going to buy one of these this week, but not sure if I should take the risk on the regular model or go for the perfect pixel? There's about $100 difference. What have you guys gone for? Is it worth the extra $100 for peace of mind ($411)?
> 
> Going to get glossy since I don't think the loss of image clarity is worth getting matte.


Others have used this listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130868312541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
They at least check it out to make sure it isnt defective for you. Also, the matte vs glossy is mostly a personal preference. If you use it in a totally dark room that would work with the glossy.

Edit: I am keeping my eye on that monitor as well, I will probably be ordering it soon if I dont see that price drop much farther.


----------



## Wibin

Can anyone confirm if this case can be easily opened?

The reason I'm asking is the same as why people are asking about *PWM*.

I have two Crossover 27Qs and made the following mod:

The screen is now completely flicker-free and my headaches are gone! There may be some residue flicker from voltage ripple, but I've tried with every single camera and they give out perfectly stable picture with no black bars.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-10-32V-To-12-35V-150W-Power-Supply-Boost-Adjust-Module-Mobile-Laptop-Car-/180819007499?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a19a7180b
(1 strip of LED's maximum voltage is 36v so, this is reasonably safe.

No monitor that I know of uses anything else than PWM. The reasons are due to the current response curve of the LEDs, so this manual hack is the only way to go.









Also, regarding whether this is IPS or PLS..? why not check it by the pixels!
http://www.digitalversus.com/tv-television/screen-technology-sub-pixels-up-close-a1547.html
Although that may not be completely accurate, AFAIK all the LG IPS panel pixels are completely rectangular while all Samsung PLS pixels are hooked in shape.


----------



## caenlen

I have no flicker issues with mine Wibin. Cheers for the post though.


----------



## paid2kill

i tested the monitor and i found a dead pixel and have backlight bleed in 3 places i'm not very happy right now :/


----------



## nwd0022

Can you take some pictures? Where is the dead pixel and is the back light bleed that noticeable?


----------



## paid2kill

The dead pixel is about half a centimeter from the top edge of the screen and a little to the left of center. ...I use my computer with the light off quite a bit and to say the backlight bleed is THAT noticeable would be an overstatement, but it is verrry visible with my light off on an all black screen...enough so that it really detracts from the picture I would say. Also I touched the panel in an attempt to massage out the dead pixel or backlight bleed and the casing is cheap in that the panel can move move around noticeably making a noise as I push/release/push/release as it shifts in the casing. :/ The one dead pixel is admittedly about as far out of site as it could be and the backlight bleed as I type this isn't noticeable but... :/ Pictures incoming...


----------



## paid2kill

Pictures in spoiler...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















...The monitor is nice, I mean once I got it on and hooked up the colors were right away noticeably different and better than my HP brand 23inch LED TN . And the screen real estate is cool as well. So for that it's definitely the kind of monitor to go for. I'm just a discontent with the dead pixel and back light bleed now and contemplating if I can get a partial refund, full refund to send it back, or a replacement. I would really like a more perfect monitor for the long run. I don't suppose the x-stars are any different. And caenlen or someone else with it, maybe you can comment on the looseness of your panel in that if you touch it there is wiggle? Literally everything is great from shipping to price...if I didn't have it now with a dead pixel and backlight bleed. I'm OCD in that I like things flawless. ...

could anyone give me any advice on what I could say to arrange a refund be it some cashback or just to send it back for a refund at not my expense or a replacement?

...color profiles and overclocking to test now? :/


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> those are only cheaper because they do not include free shipping, ala the ones on ebay do.


Did you miss this big banner that said "FREE SHIPPING"?


----------



## nwd0022

If I had to have a dead pixel I would want it near an edge of the screen so that's not so bad, it could be right in the center... I'm sure you tried already, but does messing with the brightness change the amount of backlight bleed?

Wow yeah... that is quite a bit of bleed going on there. I would mess with the brightness and if that does not change anything I would send pictures to the seller and see if you can get a replacement or some money back. They do say in all their adds that they check for serious backlight bleed and I would consider that pretty bad...


----------



## BradF1979

Yikes at the backlight bleed... ugh. What seller did you buy from?

Being upset about one dead pixel near the edge is overreacting. You will not notice it 99% of the time. I'm wondering how that blacklight bleed works on your desktop and in games though as it looks quite bad.

I would definitely take a picture of it and forward to the seller. And if they didn't do anything, I would maybe fire up a eBay or Paypal dispute.


----------



## Microtom

Out of the 4 monitors we've seen, the odds of getting backlight bleeding seems pretty high.


----------



## paid2kill

Well here are some others... this is from my phones camera this time...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Note the ones where I have the light on in the room and ones where it is off from the background!!! But to sum it up from what I see looking at it... with the light on browsing my email or reddit (i use both of them in night mode/dark themed) i see the backlight bleeding, it does slightly discolor the bottom edge but i would let it go. with the light off though it is clear that there's a tint from the bleeding which is unpleasant.


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paid2kill*
> 
> Well here are some others... this is from my phones camera this time...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the ones where I have the light on in the room and ones where it is off from the background!!! But to sum it up from what I see looking at it... with the light on browsing my email or reddit (i use both of them in night mode/dark themed) i see the backlight bleeding, it does slightly discolor the bottom edge but i would let it go. with the light off though it is clear that there's a tint from the bleeding which is unpleasant.


Have you tried turning down the brightness quite a bit?


----------



## 1Neveroutgunned

That is some excessive backlight bleeding









This one here:


That was with a solid black background?

This was mine for reference:


I would definitely check with the vendor...


----------



## paid2kill

yes that picture was a solid black background with my nicer canon dslr with lights off. here is some just taken from my phones camera, house is pitch black and black background...





what exactly should i say to hulustar?

on a side note i just got my screen running at 80hz...assuming it's not skipping frames i wonder how high it could go?









and yes i tried lowering the brightness, from full where i like it and everything is vibrant, and trying it with both lights on and off i just have to lower the brightness to the point of degrading the quality and making it look like i have f.lux open...but sure when it is reallly dim then i dont see the bleeding :/

black screen is from http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


----------



## paid2kill

also I didn't buy the squaretrade warranty yet but it looks like i still can. is that something i should do or? i don't know what would be best :/


----------



## BradF1979

What was the shutter speed or whatever on that DSLR shot? Seems like it was open a long time in order to capture all that light vs your camera phone shot...


----------



## paid2kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> What was the shutter speed or whatever on that DSLR shot? Seems like it was open a long time in order to capture all that light vs your camera phone shot...


i'm not sure, i had it in auto mode. as for the 80hz i'd like to say it is legit and not frame skipping from tests i did with the refresh rate tool and my dslr with a set shutter speed. i wonder how high the monitor can go?


----------



## rileyscottp

Whats that big white spot, stuck pixels???


----------



## yoi

so , they are not PLS ?


----------



## paid2kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rileyscottp*
> 
> Whats that big white spot, stuck pixels???


the mouse lol?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> so , they are not PLS ?


we don't know still?

....doing an essay right now but i'll try taking it up past 80hz later tonight


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paid2kill*
> 
> i'm not sure, i had it in auto mode. as for the 80hz i'd like to say it is legit and not frame skipping from tests i did with the refresh rate tool and my dslr with a set shutter speed. i wonder how high the monitor can go?


I'm not an expert but I'm pretty sure the DSLR in auto in that dark of an environment kept the shutter open for quite some time. When are you looking at the monitor with the naked eye, which pictures looks more like what you see on the monitor. Surely not the one from the DSLR.


----------



## paid2kill

yes the DSLR blew it out of proportion and it doesn't look that bad. My phone camera is more realistic but it's a little worse than that in person with it being VERY noticeable on full black on the bottom


----------



## Microtom

Can you guys take a macro pic of pixels like a guys suggested earlier? Might tell us if it's ips


----------



## MistaDowner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paid2kill*
> 
> yes the DSLR blew it out of proportion and it doesn't look that bad. My phone camera is more realistic but it's a little worse than that in person with it being VERY noticeable on full black on the bottom


I would still consider that very bad bleed even with the phone pictures. You should see if hulustar will exchange with you as that was clearly bad QC on his part. I also ordered through hulu which hopefully wont prove to be a mistake. I should have mine in by Wednesday or Thursday and I'll post back then.


----------



## theMillen

hate to say it but its kinda on par of the course with these a/a- panels, hence the steep discount, that is why they sell pixel perfects at a higher cost? when i got my catleap me and friend ordered ours together, and we picked blindly who got which, he had 2 stuck pixels (of which 1 could be massaged out) and one had batman symbol backlight bleed and one at 2 corners, regardless, unless solid black screens it wasnt really noticeable. not saying it doesnt suck, but if you want better quality, you have to pony up (hell even the new Dell 27 ips are having crazy blacklight bleeding problems... but once again you pay top $ for a+ panels so they will replace. hate to be a debby downer but this is the case when you pay ~300 for a ~700+ monitors panel. you just have to look at the bright sides







(sorry sorry, bad pun)


----------



## paid2kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microtom*
> 
> Can you guys take a macro pic of pixels like a guys suggested earlier? Might tell us if it's ips


I will if I can but I don't think a canon DSLR with a normal lense is up for the task of taking pictures of single pixels lol....i wish it could.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaDowner*
> 
> I would still consider that very bad bleed even with the phone pictures. You should see if hulustar will exchange with you as that was clearly bad QC on his part. I also ordered through hulu which hopefully wont prove to be a mistake. I should have mine in by Wednesday or Thursday and I'll post back then.


I would love to hear from you later in the week when you get yours in and I'm glad you agree that the backlight bleed is excessive. It's not that the monitor can't be used but I would expect the quality to be such that any imperfections wouldn't be noticeable on a regular basis.

the only thing which has me really curious right now is the overclock because i know how expensive those 120hz catleap extremes are...like i said going to try higher clock later tonight and with however high i get confirm with refresh rate monitor and camera on set shutter speed to check for skipped frames


----------



## paid2kill

This is what I just not quote on quote sent to hulustar...

"I received my monitor today and I do have one dead pixel, but it is at an edge of the screen and hardly noticeable. I understand that is normal. My problem is though I believe I have excessive backlight bleeding. If not for that I'd like to say to my knowledge the monitor is good and fully functional albeit of questionable sturdiness and construction tolerances. Alas though I am at my computer in the dark a great deal of the time, which is when the backlight bleed is most noticeable. I'm attaching some pictures of it. Just the one picture is taken with a longer exposure set to highlight the problem areas. I'd like to hear what you suggest."

i'll let you know if there is and what the response is.


----------



## Sniping

I was told that these were IPS monitors recently.

Guess it's time for someone to prove me wrong


----------



## Klinkey

Also looking into one of these, 377 AUD for a pixel perfect 2560x1440 seems decent.


----------



## paid2kill

I got a reply from hulustar:

"Hello

We check all your pacture and checked overclock.net too.

We will contact DHL and they will visite your placce.

It will be return to us and we will check monitor and serior number.

DHL ask you about monitor. Please answer it has backlight damage for delivery.

We will send you new one.

thank you.

- hulustar"

So far so good on him handling this really well. I'll update as things happen. Right now I'll be waiting for the monitor to be picked up.


----------



## Microtom

Awesome paid2kill! Very great support from hulustar.


----------



## StatikGP

i'm looking at buying the 27" QNIX QX2710 Evolution 2 ll from ebay tomorrow! Moving up from 2x Asus 21.5" LCD 1080p 2ms Monitors. I got tired of dual screens since I mainly game and hardly ever use the second monitor. I'll be going with a matte finish. Currently running a MSI 7950 OC'd. Should be able to max out resolution and graphics on games pretty good. looking forward to this purchase!


----------



## Atomagenesis

I'm going to order one but I have to wait till the 20th. Hopefully South Korea doesn't get nuked first.


----------



## TangoDown332

The Republic of Korea (South) will still be there, bro!! The DPRK always rattle the saber this time of year anyway it was the same when I was stationed there when the ROK Navy vessel was sunk and before then even. With that said, I may be getting this QNIX myself especially after seeing all the hubbbub about it to compliment my Yamakasi or the 30 inch Sparta Multi.


----------



## apav

So we still don't know if these are PLS panels or not.. and people are still buying them? Do you guys not care if they turn out to be PLS or S-IPS? I'm really hoping these are PLS, I want to see comparisons between them and the other K-IPS monitors!

Also, these are like the single input K-IPS monitors where they can display 720p on an xbox 360/ps3 (no scalar?) but the image quality will be bad?

I might be replacing my single DVI Catleap with a multi input K-IPS but I don't know if these are any different than my Catleap when connecting to a PS3.


----------



## paid2kill

Mine is boxed up right now, but it comes with a little booklet thing in korean i would assume but the one thing I could make out at the back was there is a chart where it says HDCP and then it says 480,720,1080 ...so take that to mean what you will. that's with the qnix


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paid2kill*
> 
> Mine is boxed up right now, but it comes with a little booklet thing in korean i would assume but the one thing I could make out at the back was there is a chart where it says HDCP and then it says 480,720,1080 ...so take that to mean what you will. that's with the qnix


The monitor can't possibly do any resolution besides 720p on a gaming console unless it has a scalar... and since it is a single input, low input lag monitor, I doubt it has one.

On a multi input K-IPS like the Auria I tested, it does 1080p and looks great. Just adds a noticeable amount of lag when I'm PC gaming unfortunately. That's why I'm wondering, since it states it's PLS, if it will look good plugged into a PS3. Because 720p on a PS3 using a single input Catleap looks really ugly.


----------



## theMillen

so i got mine from hulustar today, needless to say, little bit disapointed. heard a rattle when bringing it upstairs hoped it had been the screw for the base... was not... -sigh- on one hand i want to open it up and get the damned thing on but dont want to void my warranty, its not like it is a hard thing to do, hell if i can take my buddies stand off of his catleap i think i can creak a corner open and let a screw drop off. definitely dont want to turn it on before getting the screw out so i dont know much besides the bezel. must say the bezel is much cheaper than the catleaps. practically slops around inside the bezel /shrug. i just want this screw out so i can inspect the panel. waiting to hear back from hulustar as i type. will update.


----------



## robomartion

Just ordered a matte one of these for $298 AUD ($310 USD) from Excellent Castle.

I will post pics when I get it.


----------



## paid2kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> so i got mine from hulustar today, needless to say, little bit disapointed. heard a rattle when bringing it upstairs hoped it had been the screw for the base... was not... -sigh- on one hand i want to open it up and get the damned thing on but dont want to void my warranty, its not like it is a hard thing to do, hell if i can take my buddies stand off of his catleap i think i can creak a corner open and let a screw drop off. definitely dont want to turn it on before getting the screw out so i dont know much besides the bezel. must say the bezel is much cheaper than the catleaps. practically slops around inside the bezel /shrug. i just want this screw out so i can inspect the panel. waiting to hear back from hulustar as i type. will update.


I know what you mean when you say it practically slops around inside the bezel lol. Hopefully you get the screw taken care of and it's just a fluke. maybe it gives you to chance to peak inside and look for a panel label idk ...if there's no backlight bleed and dead/stuck pixels though i'd say it's a good deal for the price and function is what counts. assuming it overclocks and is a genuine pls we would be looking at quite a deal. i've got my fingers crossed that my replacement will be just perfect.


----------



## Frisbez

Just bought the Qnix 2710 Glossy from ExcellentCastle. I'll report back with pictures and details when it arrives.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251247877127?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I went with the glossy over matte mostly because my school has HP ZR2740w 27" IPS's with matte screens and they're a little dark for my taste.

I'm buying this with the assumption that these are S-IPS and not PLS as advertised, regardless it's still significantly cheaper than the Achieva Shimian that I was looking at picking up before I found this thread.


----------



## MistaDowner

I dont really care if its IPS or PLS, both are great imo. I'm very curious to see if ExcellentCastle will have better QC, i havent heard any negative stores about him yet. I'm glad to hear hulustar is accepting your return though @paid2kill. I think he sent mine out yesterday, so hopefully he has raised his standards in recent sales and wont try and send me a dud as well.


----------



## herericc

I ordered from hulustar upon reading about your customer service experience with him. I will post pics and review when I receive the monitor.

Super excited!


----------



## theMillen

found this... kinda interesting http://2013lowprice.u4.org/?asin=B00BUI44US

"US Price QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll 27" 27 inch 2560x1440 Samsung PLS (LG IPS) Matt Screen Panel PC Monitor"


----------



## bono2099

Judging by Amazon's title, NCX was correct by saying they are re-branded Korean IPS Panel... We just need someone brave to open up the panel


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I somehow doubt these panels are PLS as I'd expect Samsung to charge more for them since they are new and proprietary. Just my guess anyway, IPS is still vastly superior to TN...


----------



## Microtom

The lg ips panels must have been pretty new too when they showed up. Maybe not the ips technology, but how old can 2560x1440 screens be...


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I somehow doubt these panels are PLS as I'd expect Samsung to charge more for them since they are new and proprietary. Just my guess anyway, IPS is still vastly superior to TN...


This ++. The U2713HM is selling $100 cheaper than the PB278Q in these frequent "sales" for a reason. The S27XXXX with the PLS screen is also incredibly pricey.

PLS (Left) IPS (Right)



Both are stunning, but the PLS definitely has a 'newer' look.

That said, these panels are definitely cheaper than the other K displays I've looked at. I might even pick one up.


----------



## Sniping

Menacingtuba on YouTube told me that these are LG IPS monitors.


----------



## kuruptx

They are advertising them as PLS though

27" QNIX QX2710 Evolution ll Matte Screen 2560x1440 QHD _*PLS Monitor*_

That's the headline. Considering getting one of these, since my CrossOver Q is going no where. Recommend this one?


----------



## dishayu

Ordered the QNIX QX2710 panel on 3rd April with dream-seller and recieved on 8th April. Paid $314.90 for it (and ~ $30 in import duties).

It's a treat to look at.... No dead/stuck pixels, slight backlight bleed on the bottom right which i can't notice unless the screen is all black. Tried playing some counter strike on it and can't really feel any difference in input lag as compared to my old 22 inch AOC TN monitor. I'm incredibly happy with my purchase and will probably order a 2nd one soon. But i'd probably need a new GPU before that.

I highly recommend watching Timescapes in 1440p for people who one of these 1440p panels. It's really quite an experience. I have a matte display but the color quality doesn't seem to be affected at all as i initially thought it would.

Edit : Forgot to mention that the body and stand are really crappy, just like most other korean displays.


----------



## King4x4

I am starting to think this thread was started by hulustar.... I am seeing so many first time posters!

Can a mod check the IP of the posters to confirm or deny this?


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> I am starting to think this thread was started by hulustar.... I am seeing so many first time posters!
> 
> Can a mod check the IP of the posters to confirm or deny this?


Hehe. I registered only for posting in this thread.
Saw the monitor on ebay and it was dirty cheap and advertised as PLS so I looked it up on google and found this thread and then went for it the next day.
Still waiting for it, should probably be here on friday if nothing goes wrong.
If it really overclocks (or underclocks, I'd like to watch 24p videos on it without judder) then this is amazing.
Ordered from green-sum on Sunday -> he sent it on the next day.
If it isn't too hard to open that thing then I could probably do that and make some pics.
I hope it isn't glued together or has hundreds of clips or that probably wont happen.


----------



## LukaTCE

Is PLS is better then IPS ? is there any 1440P IPS or other matrix that ship to EU, Slovenia


----------



## Frisbez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> I am starting to think this thread was started by hulustar.... I am seeing so many first time posters!
> 
> Can a mod check the IP of the posters to confirm or deny this?


I registered awhile back but hadn't posted until I stumbled on this thread while trying to figure out if the Qnix "PLS" monitors were somehow worse than the standard Shimian/Crossover/Catleap monitors that everyone is always jabbering about.

Also I bought my Qnix from ExcellentCastle, so perhaps it's the same person/company/w/e? I don't know if it makes a difference.


----------



## kblaze1996

I'm really considering buying one but I'm scared of taking the gamble of dead pixels, back light bleed and such. If hulustar can guarantee a decent monitor than I may pull the trigger


----------



## adgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> I am starting to think this thread was started by hulustar.... I am seeing so many first time posters!
> 
> Can a mod check the IP of the posters to confirm or deny this?


I have the same suspicion. But when you look on ebay to see if the seller sold monitor before, they only (for the most part) receive good review. But of course, crossover and the other are more reputed then this new one and they some more then those new Qnix.


----------



## StatikGP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kblaze1996*
> 
> I'm really considering buying one but I'm scared of taking the gamble of dead pixels, back light bleed and such. If hulustar can guarantee a decent monitor than I may pull the trigger


you may want to look into the pixel perfect monitors some mfg's offer.. cus most companies won't cover 1-4 dead pixels


----------



## Atomagenesis

You barely notice a dead pixel unless you're an absolute perfectionist. Most of the time you can massage them out anyway. I have a freaking huge yellow line going down just left of center on my Acer 23" permanently and I barely notice it anymore. I can live with 1-4 dead pixels on a 1440p resolution if that is the case when I order one. I mean... as much as we would like to complain... for an IPS panel, you really won't find any cheaper than this, so I don't see how someone could complain about a little backlight bleed on an all black screen and a couple very very small dead pixels.

I am a perfectionist too, but I think part of being a perfectionist means knowing when to deal with imperfections and just putting them out of your mind. Now if the whole screen was a giant green blob then yes, send it back.


----------



## dishayu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> I am starting to think this thread was started by hulustar.... I am seeing so many first time posters!
> 
> Can a mod check the IP of the posters to confirm or deny this?


Had to google to figure out what hulustar is... and now i don't know why you would think so... i didn't order from hulustar and same with a lot of other people :S
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> Hehe. I registered only for posting in this thread.
> Saw the monitor on ebay and it was dirty cheap and advertised as PLS so I looked it up on google and found this thread and then went for it the next day.
> Still waiting for it, should probably be here on friday if nothing goes wrong.
> If it really overclocks (or underclocks, I'd like to watch 24p videos on it without judder) then this is amazing.
> Ordered from green-sum on Sunday -> he sent it on the next day.
> If it isn't too hard to open that thing then I could probably do that and make some pics.
> I hope it isn't glued together or has hundreds of clips or that probably wont happen.


Exactly the same reason for signing up and posting.

It's not hard to open at all. I'm actually skeptical that the panel hosing will completely come off if i don't handle it carefully :\

Here's a picture of my panel playing timescapes


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Is PLS is better then IPS ? is there any 1440P IPS or other matrix that ship to EU, Slovenia


Not necessarily better but newer. IPS and PLS are similar in my opinion...


----------



## Coree

I'm really thinking of getting the QX2710. As cheap as 289 dollars atm http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glossy-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Panel-Monitor-/321099912197?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac30bd405
Anyone ordered from this particular seller?


----------



## dishayu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> I'm really thinking of getting the QX2710. As cheap as 289 dollars atm http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glossy-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Panel-Monitor-/321099912197?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac30bd405
> Anyone ordered from this particular seller?


As i mentioned previously, i did. I paid $315 but mine has a matte finish.


----------



## Frisbez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> I'm really thinking of getting the QX2710. As cheap as 289 dollars atm http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glossy-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Panel-Monitor-/321099912197?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac30bd405
> Anyone ordered from this particular seller?


I've heard good things about Dream-Seller, and seeing that makes me bitter that I paid $317 yesterday, I could have bought the monitor with the Squaretrade warranty for almost the same price that I paid


----------



## dieseldog49

Still waiting for someone to figure out if this is PLS or not, cause if its IPS I am gonna go crossover I think. Also can someone give us a measurement on the bezels?


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieseldog49*
> 
> Still waiting for someone to figure out if this is PLS or not, cause if its IPS I am gonna go crossover I think. Also can someone give us a measurement on the bezels?


Contact a seller on ebay and ask them, I'm sure they would oblige to your question.


----------



## suitaroh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> I'm really thinking of getting the QX2710. As cheap as 289 dollars atm http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glossy-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Panel-Monitor-/321099912197?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac30bd405
> Anyone ordered from this particular seller?


Pretty tempted by this. I'd like to see pictures of the glossy version though. Has anyone bought/received a glossy one?


----------



## Microtom

Omg what is it?


----------



## paid2kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suitaroh*
> 
> Pretty tempted by this. I'd like to see pictures of the glossy version though. Has anyone bought/received a glossy one?


mine is glossy. sure there is reflection depending on the lighting but no glare


----------



## caenlen

lol microtom, your goofy bro.

also glossy is horrible, I bought the matte finish myself. I love matte <3 it!

PLS is better than IPS imo, no more IPS glow. and mine came with no dead pixels, so perfect pixel on the cheap, it was a gamble though I admit. but I won.


----------



## Sniping

I'm going to wait it out for someone to confirm which type of display this is before I buy. I trust the words of a YouTuber more than I trust an eBay seller so I'm going to assume this is IPS for now.

SOMEONE PROVE ME WRONG
DO IT


----------



## dishayu

I had no experience of these korean monitors before getting mine, but i was told that we can't see POST screen and basically anything until windows boots. This has not been the case with me. I can see the POST screen no problem.


----------



## bhazard451

Ordered one. I had a 10% off coupon from ebay, and with the sale at dream-seller, I only ended up paying around $260. I already have the Irun IPS monitors and love them, so $260 is a steal. The Iruns increased greatly in price ever since I bought them, so I expect the same to occur with these if they are that good.


----------



## bono2099

If you don't mind me asking, what is the coupon code used for the 10% off from ebay? I can't seem to find the promotion on eBay's webpage..


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bono2099*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what is the coupon code used for the 10% off from ebay? I can't seem to find the promotion on eBay's webpage..


10% off an item of $75.00 or more up to $100.00 off

You would have had to get an email to have it. It is available on your My Summary page on the bottom if you did.


----------



## rileyscottp

The cheapest 2560x1440 monitor I can find on eBay is showing as $289.90+free ship USD (and it's from Dream Seller). I'm in Canada so it comes out to $294.10 I didn't receive any coupons from eBay via e-mail though. Probably gonna go for it anyways as this is the cheapest I've seen these monitors. When I started considering buying one of these like two months ago the cheapest one was around $350.

Also, I read that all PLS panels are either semi-matte, or the "matte" ones are semi-matte (not as strong of a coating as the matte labelled IPS monitors).


----------



## bono2099

Thanks for the reply. I don't have an email from ebay or at the bottom of my summary page. I was about to pull the trigger on the Dell U2713HM but the promotional price of $290 is very tempting.


----------



## zhouz

Someone please take a close up/macro picture of this screen, the subpixels will be a dead giveaway of IPS vs PLS.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rileyscottp*
> 
> The cheapest 2560x1440 monitor I can find on eBay is showing as $289.90+free ship USD (and it's from Dream Seller). I'm in Canada so it comes out to $294.10 I didn't receive any coupons from eBay via e-mail though. Probably gonna go for it anyways as this is the cheapest I've seen these monitors. When I started considering buying one of these like two months ago the cheapest one was around $350.
> 
> Also, I read that all PLS panels are either semi-matte, or the "matte" ones are semi-matte (not as strong of a coating as the matte labelled IPS monitors).


Holy wow tempting. But will it be pixel perfect? Probably not


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Holy wow tempting. But will it be pixel perfect? Probably not


Perfect pixel is an unnecessary upsell. My two IPS' were both without dead pixels, and i did not pay for the option. If you read the fine print, there can still be 1 or 2 dead pixels even if you do pay for the option.


----------



## Microtom

I'd be afraid of trying to get the lowest possible price. The sellers all check the monitors, and we know all monitors don't have the same quality. So, if I were a seller, and I had checked all of my monitors, I would probably sell my worst ones for a lower price, and maybe that's what they do.


----------



## rileyscottp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microtom*
> 
> I'd be afraid of trying to get the lowest possible price. The sellers all check the monitors, and we know all monitors don't the same quality. So, if I were a seller, and I had checked all of my monitors, I would probably sell my worst ones for a lower price, and maybe that's what they do.


Yeah I was thinking about that, darn.

Also I thought pixel perfect meant you didn't have more than a certain number of dead pixels, but by no means was it "perfect" meaning NO dead pixels. However, on this item from Dream Seller, the ad clearly says "ZERO DEAD PIXELS":

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-NEW-CROSSOVER-27QD-LED-BLADE-27-QHD-2560-X-1440-MONITOR-Speaker-/221212265587?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3381474c73


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microtom*
> 
> I'd be afraid of trying to get the lowest possible price. The sellers all check the monitors, and we know all monitors don't the same quality. So, if I were a seller, and I had checked all of my monitors, I would probably sell my worst ones for a lower price, and maybe that's what they do.


Maybe, maybe not. If you are price sensitive, you may not see this price again for a very long time. My Iruns were ~$300 when I bought them months ago. They have only just started getting back under $350. He could just have extra stock that he needs to get rid of. You can always add a squaretrade warranty too.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

£189.16 ($289) with free shipping from dream-seller... This has to be the cheapest panel on eBay right now?

....Bought it. Wish me luck.


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my qnix matte samsung pls just arrived, im typing on it now... omg this is amazing, no backlight bleed NONE, no dead or stuck pixels, PLS IS AMAZING THE COLORS ARE AMAZING OMG IM going to die!!!!
> 
> BEST $330 I HAVE EVER SPENT, *HULUSTAR WAS THE SELLER HE HAS 100%* FEEDBACK BTW, OMG THIS IS AMAZING
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130868312541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> u have no idea how beauitufl 1440p is until u see it... also I am loving this no backlight bleed, my TN panel had terrible backlight bleed on the bottom


HULUSTAR no longer has 100% feedback - lol


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> HULUSTAR no longer has 100% feedback - lol


Hulustar never had 100% feedback (not in the last year at least lol)

Poster was just exaggerating.

I'm praying dream-seller's prices aren't too good to be true and get a monitor with a ton of dead pixels lolol...


----------



## theMillen

so after getting the go ahead from hulustar i took the bottom right screw out and tilted it to that corner and sure enough a tiny little brass screw plopped out... so there's that answer. upon setting it up and testing i did notice 1 dead/stuck pixel about an inch from the bezel, but that kinda goes with the course of buying these monitors, i got lucky on my catleap. the backlight bleed is kinda bad, but once again par for the course, ill test more when i get home to see if it bothers me enough to talk to the seller about.

Here is a link to a video showing the rattle: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9jm5schr58holx2/2013-04-09%2016.55.43.mp4

here are some pics: 





if you notice there is quite a bit of damage to the base of the monitor, its the part where it screws into, do not know if thats factory or had been tried all i know is in the short time i had i was having problems getting it to sit level in there, once again will try/know more when i get off work.

now for differences between my previous catleap. as far as image quality, seems exactly the same, the backlight bleeding looks just like an IPS. so after my short period with it (didnt have much time as i got the ok to get screw out while sleeping so all this was before work) it does seem like it is indeed an IPS and not PLS but once again ill see if i can maybe get a macro shot of the pixels (if anyone wants to tell me how go about getting that shot just right ill break out the DSLR)

would i purchase again? id definitely ask myself if the bezel/stand is worth the extra 30-40 for a crossover/yamakasi. but in all honesty still bang for your buck even with 1-2 dead pixels/backlight bleeding. i just wish i had seen the Dell 27" 1440 on sale for 506 with working coupon (12 hours after i ordered this) bc at that price, piece of mind is worth the added extra.

anyhoo hope this helps will update more when i have time to actually fully test it out.


----------



## rileyscottp

Just bought one myself! Here's hoping this doesn't turn out to be a disaster.


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Hulustar never had 100% feedback (not in the last year at least lol)
> 
> Poster was just exaggerating.
> 
> I'm praying dream-seller's prices aren't too good to be true and get a monitor with a ton of dead pixels lolol...


Its not in their best interest to do so in sending one. Shipping costs them close to $60 for international express. Return shipping would cost them another $60, and ebay is notorious for favoring buyers over sellers. I know this because that is what BigClothCraft was billed after I had to ship back a defective Irun through DHL over his DHL account. They sent it back fixed and I paid nothing.

You'll more than likely get a 0-2 dead pixel monitor with some backlight bleed, kind of like if you were to just buy a monitor at a retail store. You can't expect every panel to be perfect from A- stock.


----------



## bhazard451

dp


----------



## cor35vet

I've received mine today from dream-seller.
There is one dead pixel at the bottom left which is barely noticable and some minor backlight bleeding which can be fixed by pushing against that spot (top left corner)
The monitor I bought is glossy and I payed 260€ + 37€ tax.
For that price it's totally awesome. The monitor startup time is also really damn fast (not even a second) and picture quality is just overwhelming.
For now I couldn't take pictures since I only have my ****ty phone camera.
Maybe I'll open it up and try out the panel without the enclosure and come up with my own enclosure?
I'm really satisfied with my buy and would probably go for it again.

Unrelated side note:
I'm using GNU/Linux with the proprietary Catalyst driver on a side note (dual head with my old 1080p).
Counter-Strike: Source is playable with it and looks damn good


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhazard451*
> 
> You can't expect every panel to be perfect from A- stock.


Is it worth getting one that says Perfect Pixel?


----------



## MrGrievous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Is it worth getting one that says Perfect Pixel?


IMO I wouldn't bother with the pixel perfect option, just added cash for a already cheap monitor. Plus as bhazard451 says on post #239 you will already get a decent monitor from the seller otherwise it would cost them on the shipping.


----------



## MenacingTuba

For the price of a pixel perfect monitor one could a glossy mono-price rebrand which can be easily returned:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=113&cp_id=11307&cs_id=1130703&p_id=9579&seq=1&format=2


----------



## bono2099

Well I pulled the trigger on one of them with ST 3 years warranty ($42) for a total of $330 from dream-seller. I hope there won't be major blacklight bleeding issue. IMO for this price, you can't be too picky for 1440 display. I am expecting 1 - 2 dead pixels with some bleeding as reported by others and a flimsy stand but hopefully no loose screw flying around or visible dirt underneath the housing







...


----------



## Microtom

Is the x-star supposed to be able to pivot in the yz plane? I don't think mine pivots, and I don't want to touch it too much in case it breaks.


----------



## MistaDowner

Im really sad, DHL tried to deliver mine today but no one was home. Going to have to wait until tomorrow since DHL wont let you pick it up yourself after the first delivery attempt.


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bono2099*
> 
> Well I pulled the trigger on one of them with ST 3 years warranty ($42) for a total of $330 from dream-seller. I hope there won't be major blacklight bleeding issue. IMO for this price, you can't be too picky for 1440 display. I am expecting 1 - 2 dead pixels with some bleeding as reported by others and a flimsy stand but hopefully no loose screw flying around or visible dirt underneath the housing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have waited. 30-50% coupons start tomorrow for squaretrade


----------



## naelus

got mine today, Glossy X-Star one from excellentcastle, theres very minor backlight bleed, it's almost unnoticeable in person, camera really emphasizes it as others have mentioned, heres some pics, sorry they are from a smartphone.


Spoiler: Pictures






As you can see the backlight bleed is very minimal and even at all noticable on black screens



Haven't noticed any dead/stuck pixels, and I did look hard, man 2560x1440 IPS/PLS(whichever we find out it really is) is amazing


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhazard451*
> 
> Should have waited. 30-50% coupons start tomorrow for squaretrade


Where can I get in on this? 50% off would give me a Pixel Perfect Evo II for $340!


----------



## dieseldog49

I bit, snagged one at the 289 price, but its not letting me pay at the moment, wierd. However when I get it, I will tear it apart and sort out whether these are PLS, if not I am gonna complain to ebay bout the whole false advertising thing. If someone wants to kick in a few bucks since this monitor is going to basically be sacrificed for the info, feel free to pm me.


----------



## 82EE

i also got mine yesterday for 265€ (germany) from hulustar. got a few questions beforehand, all were answered adequate and within a maximum period of 16 hours. i will keep you updated if you are interested.


----------



## robomartion

DSC01276.JPG 4098k .JPG file


Just got mine (QX2710) from Excellent Castle for $298 AUD
IT IS SO GOOD








ZERO dead pixels
Tiniest bit of backlight bleed around the edge. Can't see unless screen is black. (Not even close to how bad my vg278h is)
*I got the matte version and its not smothered with anti glare coating and doesn't have the blurriness/fuzziness of the Dell's IPS matte screens, so I assume it is actually a Samsung PLS panel.*
Looks better (imho) than the glossy 27 inch iMac screens they have at creative arts at my university.

NVIDIA Control panel says the display is HDCP compatible for anyone that was wondering that.

I am yet to calibrate the colour.

The case has bad build quality, however. The panel slops around in it slightly and the plastic of the back and stand looks cheap. (this is really nothing to be concerned about though) The front part of the case is the same plastic as my VG278H, which is very nice. It has brightness and volume control. No OSD.

The speakers are obviously crap.

If you can get as lucky as I did (shouldn't be too hard) I definitely recommend buying one.









In this photo my vg278h (120Hz TN) is on the left and the QNIX on the right.
(The brightness on top left corner of the QNIX is from my room light, its not backlight bleed)

DSC01281.JPG 2825k .JPG file
'

I'm about to watch Timescapes, and then maybe play some Bioshock.


----------



## JayXMonsta

Matte.. damn







sad I have catleaps now.


----------



## mrsus

Got mine as well, got 1 dead pixel but no bleed so Im happy.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsus*
> 
> Got mine as well, got 1 dead pixel but no bleed so Im happy.


Awesome, looks like there's generally more favorable reviews now. I will be fine with 1 or 2 dead pixels.

Dream-seller hasn't marked product as shipped yet and it's been about 24 hrs. Hope they haven't gone out of stock considering almost 30 have been sold in the last couple days...


----------



## herericc

Mine is at customs right now, hopefully I won't have to wait till Monday to get it!


----------



## got3n

Ive got mine as well







Ordered from hulustar on Wednesday received today !

Somebody asked about macro shot

Here we go:



And what you can say after closer look on pixels? PLS or IPS?

Also bigger original picture here :

QX2710_macro.JPG 1275k .JPG file


----------



## MKHunt

LG S-IPS.



yours:


----------



## bono2099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Awesome, looks like there's generally more favorable reviews now. I will be fine with 1 or 2 dead pixels.
> 
> Dream-seller hasn't marked product as shipped yet and it's been about 24 hrs. Hope they haven't gone out of stock considering almost 30 have been sold in the last couple days...


Same with my order, here hoping he's not out of stock.
Too bad about the ST promo, had I known I would've waited 'til today to place the order


----------



## Microtom

Great macro pix! It doesn't look like the lg ips at all! Very good news! Our pixel are more straight, like the samsung pls.


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bono2099*
> 
> Same with my order, here hoping he's not out of stock.
> Too bad about the ST promo, had I known I would've waited 'til today to place the order


Its on their facebook page. Sent me a 35% off coupon, and I grabbed the SQ 3 year warranty for $30. $10 a year, great deal.


----------



## MKHunt

No, it is definitely not PLS. PLS pixels all have 'hooks'



Click the image, click view original.



Or look at the crudely MS-Painted outlines. Perfectly horizontal separation.


----------



## got3n

ill try to borrow macro lens from my friend to make a better picture.

So if it is not a pls and not a ips...... ?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *got3n*
> 
> ill try to borrow macro lens from my friend to make a better picture.
> 
> So if it is not a pls and not a ips...... ?


It is an IPS. Look at the zoomed image in original pixels (click it then click view original). You can see the chevron shaped pixels.


----------



## Microtom

Looks very much like the ones here.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/samsung_s27a850d.htm


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> It is an IPS. Look at the zoomed image in original pixels (click it then click view original). You can see the chevron shaped pixels.


Yup. Looks like IPS to me.


----------



## Microtom

It doesn't have the chevron angle of the ips at all, the pls are inclined a bit too.


----------



## MenacingTuba

From overclock.ru: http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2013/03/21/1/81_kristaleffect_big.jpg

LG has a new matte coating which is just as clear as the semi-glossy coating Samsung puts on PLS... the U2x13H's and EA244WMi both have LG's new coating


----------



## got3n

ok one more try but I see that without proper macro lens that will be pretty hard to make good pic

20130412_192700.jpg 1791k .jpg file


----------



## bono2099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhazard451*
> 
> Its on their facebook page. Sent me a 35% off coupon, and I grabbed the SQ 3 year warranty for $30. $10 a year, great deal.


That is a good deal. I am going to try and call them to see if they are willing to refund me $10 since I purchased the warranty only yesterday evening.


----------



## bono2099

hmm I just called them and they said the rebate offered on Facebook does not apply to purchases from ebay????


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bono2099*
> 
> hmm I just called them and they said the rebate offered on Facebook does not apply to purchases from ebay????


You purchase the item from ebay, but you purchase the warranty from the squaretrade website, and input the ebay item # of your sale along with the coupon. Worked for me.


----------



## bono2099

I purchased the squaretrade warranty by adding it to my ebay cart. Then checked out using paypal (usual method for most). It was the lady from squaretrade support service that answered the phone advised me that the coupon is not eligible for purchases made from ebay.


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bono2099*
> 
> I purchased the squaretrade warranty by adding it to my ebay cart. Then checked out using paypal (usual method for most). It was the lady from squaretrade support service that answered the phone advised me that the coupon is not eligible for purchases made from ebay.


Squaretrade coupons themselves don't work directly on ebay. You must buy the warranty from the Squaretrade website to use the coupon, and include the ebay item number when you purchase it. I've done this multiple times, and also on my Irun monitors.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *got3n*
> 
> ok one more try but I see that without proper macro lens that will be pretty hard to make good pic
> 
> 20130412_192700.jpg 1791k .jpg file


Inconclusive IMO, pics just aren't HQ enough to determine.

Also guys, can you buy a squaretrade warranty after having already purchased the item?


----------



## MistaDowner

Just set up mine from hulustar and I am not a happy camper. Really bad backlight bleed in the lower right hand corner which is extremely distracting with anything even relatively dark. Looks like there is a constant glare on my screen at that spot. I'll try and take some pictures later and see how it looks in darker surrounding but im pretty sure im going to return this. Also one dead black pixel somewhat close to the center of the screen. Needless to say im pretty mad, ive been looking forward to this all week.


----------



## robomartion

LOLOLOL
Holy **** guys
My monitor goes up to 120hz no problems with evga pixel clocker.
Whether it is actually or not I can't tell

QNX2710 30k .PNG file


Will this ruin anything tho?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robomartion*
> 
> LOLOLOL
> Holy **** guys
> My monitor goes up to 120hz no problems with evga pixel clocker.
> Whether it is actually or not I can't tell
> 
> QNX2710 30k .PNG file
> 
> 
> Will this ruin anything tho?


Does it show 120 fps?


----------



## robomartion

When I play in windowed the game goes up to 120fps (and looks it too), and windows (folders, broswer, etc) move really smooth, but fullscreen games are locked 59.9fps.
I don't know. There must be a way if they play at 120fps windowed.
I'm excited about this.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robomartion*
> 
> When I play in windowed the game goes up to 120fps (and looks it too), and windows (folders, broswer, etc) move really smooth, but fullscreen games are locked 59.9fps.
> I don't know. There must be a way if they play at 120fps windowed.
> I'm excited about this.


Test it. Refresh rate multitool is here.


----------



## MistaDowner

Well, here are the pictures as promised earlier. Tried playing with the settings through catalyst before taking them to reduce the bleed on the qnix but nothing really helped. Will be contacting hulustar later tonight.







And for reference, here is my HP 2711x. Nothing exceptional, very normal monitor with a normal amount of backlight bleed.



all these pictures were taken with my phone and using the same settings. these were completely unbiased pictures, i didnt try and cherry pick or use weird angles to make the qnix seem worse. there really is just a huge difference in the amount of bleed.


----------



## robomartion

That frame rate taste goes up to 300fps in about 5 seconds, so I cant tell.

Its definitely running at 120fps windowed in dirt 3. No tearing or stutter

sdfsf.png 8317k .png file


Now to get full screen working


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robomartion*
> 
> That frame rate taste goes up to 300fps in about 5 seconds, so I cant tell.
> 
> Its definitely running at 120fps windowed in dirt 3. No tearing or stutter
> 
> sdfsf.png 8317k .png file
> 
> 
> Now to get full screen working


That screenshot doesn't actually mean your screen's displaying 120fps.

The refresh rate multitool should display every single bar if your screen is running at 120hz natively. If it's skipping bats, then your monitor is skipping frames. If it does show all the bars sequentially with no skipped bars, then it's running at 120hz.


----------



## aFreak

Ahh darn, I'm stuck using my old 5850. Any work arounds for this?


----------



## robomartion

Can you explain to me that program a bit better?
It goes up to 300fps and stays there, I have no way of telling if its skipping bats.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaDowner*
> 
> Well, here are the pictures as promised earlier. Tried playing the settings before taking them to reduce the bleed on the qnix but nothing really helped. Will be contacting hulustar later tonight.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for reference, here is my HP 2711x. Nothing exceptional, very normal monitor with a normal amount of backlight bleed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all these pictures were taken with my phone and using the same settings. these were completely unbiased pictures, i didnt try and cherry pick or use weird angles to make the qnix seem worse. there really is just a huge difference in the amount of bleed.


That's really bad









Hope the return goes over smoothly.


----------



## cor35vet

I managed to get the monitor up to 80Hz with the open source radeon driver and you can really see that it does 80Hz when you move the mouse. A lot more "mice" appear on the screen.
I have no camera which takes pictures this fast but a friend of mine has a GoPro, maybe I can try with that one and upload the video of the refresh rate multiool running with 80Hz on it.
I, however, could not set it to [email protected] with the proprietary Catalyst driver.
This is the error I get with the catalyst driver. The radeon driver executes these commands just fine and I can set it to 80Hz with xrandr -r 80

Code:



Code:


$ cvt 2560 1440 80
# 2560x1440 79.96 Hz (CVT) hsync: 120.74 kHz; pclk: 425.00 MHz
Modeline "2560x1440_80.00"  425.00  2560 2760 3040 3520  1440 1443 1448 1510 -hsync +vsync
$ xrandr --newmode "2560x1440_80.00"  425.00  2560 2760 3040 3520  1440 1443 1448 1510 -hsync +vsync
$ xrandr --addmode DFP3 "2560x1440_80.00"
X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
  Major opcode of failed request:  141 (RANDR)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  18 (RRAddOutputMode)
  Serial number of failed request:  47
  Current serial number in output stream:  48

If you haven't noticed by now, this is on GNU/Linux. The monitor works out of the box on GNU/Linux with a AMD card btw.
The radeon driver however shows some edid errors when booting the system.
I could install windows just for the sake of trying it out on there and playing some games.


----------



## robomartion

I read somewhere that the Linux drivers limit the pixel clock .
Mine is at 479.3701mhz, running at 120hz without artifacts.
That's with windows 8 and a nvidia GTX 670 though.


----------



## robomartion

Also, my screen is definitely dimmer at 120hz, which I thought was strange.


----------



## Atomagenesis

so.... don't get a Qnix?









I wanted to get a Yamakasi, they seem to be a little better quality.


----------



## herericc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaDowner*
> 
> Well, here are the pictures as promised earlier. Tried playing the settings before taking them to reduce the bleed on the qnix but nothing really helped. Will be contacting hulustar later tonight.
> 
> And for reference, here is my HP 2711x. Nothing exceptional, very normal monitor with a normal amount of backlight bleed.
> 
> all these pictures were taken with my phone and using the same settings. these were completely unbiased pictures, i didnt try and cherry pick or use weird angles to make the qnix seem worse. there really is just a huge difference in the amount of bleed.


Let us know how the return process goes. I also ordered from HuluStar and I hope I dont have those issues, but if I do, knowing that I can return will be nice.


----------



## MistaDowner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herericc*
> 
> Let us know how the return process goes. I also ordered from HuluStar and I hope I dont have those issues, but if I do, knowing that I can return will be nice.


I emailed him yesterday. Still haven't heard back, but its the weekend so he may be off. I'll post what he says and how the process goes for me. I purchased a SquareTrade warranty with it as well so im not sure how that will work. Could i still use it on my replacement, or do i need to cancel and re-order somehow? It might even be smarter for me to cancel and buy again with the promo price.


----------



## soundbyte

The Squaretrade promo doesn't work on eBay items. From their facebook page:

"Q) What can I use this coupon for?
A) Coupons can only be used on protection plans purchased at SquareTrade.com. Unfortunately, coupon codes cannot be used on eBay or Kindle Products. We also cannot combine this with any other offer, and only one coupon per purchase."

Also, I'm interested to see if anyone has tried to claim their SquareTrade warranty on these monitors. I couldnt find any accounts of such by searching. I wonder if they attempt to repair these monitors or if they will replace them (perhaps with US equivalents?)


----------



## herericc

It does work. You put in the Ebay item number, then put in the coupon.

http://www.squaretrade.com/get-warranty

Source: I bought a warranty yesterday with a 35% off code for the QNIX monitor.


----------



## got3n

Which color profile you advice for qx2710?


----------



## soundbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herericc*
> 
> It does work. You put in the Ebay item number, then put in the coupon.
> 
> http://www.squaretrade.com/get-warranty
> 
> Source: I bought a warranty yesterday with a 35% off code for the QNIX monitor.


Ok awesome. I didn't attempt to do it, I was going solely off what their website said.
Has anyone ever filed a claim for an eBay monitor? Any word on how it went?


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundbyte*
> 
> Ok awesome. I didn't attempt to do it, I was going solely off what their website said.
> Has anyone ever filed a claim for an eBay monitor? Any word on how it went?


If you do a search, someone did on one of the other threads. Squaretrade honored the warranty. YMMV as always though, depending on the issue.


----------



## Octanum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> so.... don't get a Qnix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get a Yamakasi, they seem to be a little better quality.


I suppose I'll decide when I mine







Hopefully no horrible backlight issues.

Also, is it just me, or did these 1440p monitors get more expensive? Finding old links that have prices around ~$300, but when I click them, it's like $50 higher than what people said it was.


----------



## rushstrike

Alright I got mine and found that it has 0 dead pixels however it had a terrible light bleed in the bottom right corner (like my other korean monitors). I tried to use my finger and massaged the area and pushed it and eventually got the light bleed to go away however it causes that same area to be darker than normal. I can use my 2 finger and push on it to make it more uniform.... I knew even if I return this monitor the next one I get would probably have the same light bleed or possible more dead pixels.

*SOLUTION TO FIX BOTTOM RIGHT LIGHT BLEED*
After a week I couldn't stand it anymore so I decided to open the thing up to fix it. The monitor indeed is a PLS monitor : http://www.panelook.com/LTM270DL02_SAMSUNG_27.0_LCM_overview_12403.html
All I did was made sure that the panel sit flush against the frame and added black electrical tape at the bottom right on top of the glass piece around the LED array to make sure there's no light leak. Now my monitor is perfect granted i caused 1 dead pixel in the process.

*Light bleed gone but still has some annoying dark region*

*Dark pixels lessen if I push against it*

*Time to open it up and give it a real fix*



*No more light bleed or dark region!*


----------



## Octanum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rushstrike*
> 
> *SOLUTION TO FIX BOTTOM RIGHT LIGHT BLEED*


Well, that alleviates most of my concerns. Nice work and thanks for the info.


----------



## huttala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rushstrike*
> 
> Alright I got mine and found that it has 0 dead pixels however it had a terrible light bleed in the bottom right corner (like my other korean monitors). I tried to use my finger and massaged the area and pushed it and eventually got the light bleed to go away however it causes that same area to be darker than normal. I can use my 2 finger and push on it to make it more uniform.... I knew even if I return this monitor the next one I get would probably have the same light bleed or possible more dead pixels.
> 
> *SOLUTION TO FIX BOTTOM RIGHT LIGHT BLEED*
> After a week I couldn't stand it anymore so I decided to open the thing up to fix it. The monitor indeed is a PLS monitor : http://www.panelook.com/LTM270DL02_SAMSUNG_27.0_LCM_overview_12403.html
> All I did was made sure that the panel sit flush against the frame and added black electrical tape at the bottom right on top of the glass piece around the LED array to make sure there's no light leak. Now my monitor is perfect granted i caused 1 dead pixel in the process.
> 
> *Light bleed gone but still has some annoying dark region*
> 
> *Dark pixels lessen if I push against it*
> 
> *Time to open it up and give it a real fix*
> 
> 
> 
> *No more light bleed or dark region!*


This post made me order 3 monitors. Thanks a lot, it covered all my concerns. Being able to fix the back light bleed by my self is awesome!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soundbyte

Dream-seller has these "on-sale" (although it seems like that price has been around longer than his advertised 7-day special). From what I've gathered from various forums, it seems BigClothCraft is everyone's preferred vendor, with accessories-whole being a #2 favorite.

I've heard people mention Dream-seller, ta_planet, red-cap, and green-sum in the past, but not nearly as much recently compared with BCC and accessories-whole. Is it worth biting the bullet now or paying the $40 premium to get it from BCC? It seems he has the best customer service of all the vendors.


----------



## jacer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rushstrike*
> 
> The monitor indeed is a PLS monitor


Created an account to thank you for the most helpful post in this thread. I appreciate the efforts and the solution you provided.

Maybe the so called experts will stop jumping to conclusions next time accusing Ebay sellers of deception and false advertisement based on the look of the bezel. More than 5 sellers of the QX2710 advertised it to be PLS, yet you were so adamant that it couldn't be. What was the benefit of lying about this detail when they were selling it CHEAPER than other IPS displays? So they can charge less? No, it made more sense to accuse them of being crooks.


----------



## bouchnick

Was it confirmed that the PLS matte version is really good and not as bad as the IPS monitors?


----------



## TangoDown332

I might have to pull the trigger on this, as I am going for a dual monitor set up (for now muh ha aha), and I need a monitor to compliment my Catleap? Anybody see or know of any caveats on this?


----------



## robomartion

Only 'caveat' I've found is that when I'm running it at 120hz, I get a dark patch with banding in the top right corner, and the whole screen is slightly, but noticeably dimmer.


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robomartion*
> 
> Only 'caveat' I've found is that when I'm running it at 120hz, I get a dark patch with banding in the top right corner, and the whole screen is slightly, but noticeably dimmer.


What did you need to do to enable it, and is it full screen?


----------



## robomartion

At first I used evga pixel clock, but you can just create a custom resolution with nvidia control panel and up the hz. Team fortress 2 and counter strike go are definitely running at 120hz, but only in windowed mode.


----------



## bouchnick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robomartion*
> 
> At first I used evga pixel clock, but you can just create a custom resolution with nvidia control panel and up the hz. Team fortress 2 and counter strike go are definitely running at 120hz, but only in windowed mode.


Aren't you afraid of dead motherboard within weeks?


----------



## robomartion

rushstrike, that's awesome. How did you get your panel out of the case? Are there more screws than the four at the bottom? The corner which is going dark when I run at an overclocked refresh rate isn't flush and slightly warped backwards. If I can fix that I'd be all set.


----------



## rushstrike

Quote:


> rushstrike, that's awesome. How did you get your panel out of the case? Are there more screws than the four at the bottom? The corner which is going dark when I run at an overclocked refresh rate isn't flush and slightly warped backwards. If I can fix that I'd be all set.


there should be a total of 11 screws: 4 screws in the back. After you remove those 4 screws you can start removing the plastic casing. Then there will be additional 2 screws on each side that holds the panel (as a tip remember how the metal side brackets are placed so you can put it back), then 3 screws that hold the lcd driver board, then finally you have to pry the metal casing open if you want to get to the panel.

I don't think you can do much to fix image distortion related to overclocking...It's probably only useful for people who have light bleed that goes away when you apply pressure on the screen (panel is not perfectly flush against the frame). But it's pretty easy to open so there's no harm to try.


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rushstrike*
> 
> there should be a total of 11 screws: 4 screws in the back. After you remove those 4 screws you can start removing the plastic casing. Then there will be additional 2 screws on each side that holds the panel (as a tip remember how the metal side brackets are placed so you can put it back), then 3 screws that hold the lcd driver board, then finally you have to pry the metal casing open if you want to get to the panel.
> 
> I don't think you can do much to fix image distortion related to overclocking...It's probably only useful for people who have light bleed that goes away when you apply pressure on the screen (panel is not perfectly flush against the frame). But it's pretty easy to open so there's no harm to try.


Do you have to do the 'pry' step (that scares me) to fix blacklight bleed or only removing the screws?


----------



## Sniping

If you weren't fortunate enough to get 50% off on Sqauretrade warranty, Costco actually sells the warranty for TV's up to $500 for just $30.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rushstrike*
> 
> Alright I got mine and found that it has 0 dead pixels however it had a terrible light bleed in the bottom right corner (like my other korean monitors). I tried to use my finger and massaged the area and pushed it and eventually got the light bleed to go away however it causes that same area to be darker than normal. I can use my 2 finger and push on it to make it more uniform.... I knew even if I return this monitor the next one I get would probably have the same light bleed or possible more dead pixels.
> 
> *SOLUTION TO FIX BOTTOM RIGHT LIGHT BLEED*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After a week I couldn't stand it anymore so I decided to open the thing up to fix it. The monitor indeed is a PLS monitor : http://www.panelook.com/LTM270DL02_SAMSUNG_27.0_LCM_overview_12403.html
> All I did was made sure that the panel sit flush against the frame and added black electrical tape at the bottom right on top of the glass piece around the LED array to make sure there's no light leak. Now my monitor is perfect granted i caused 1 dead pixel in the process.
> 
> *Light bleed gone but still has some annoying dark region*
> 
> *Dark pixels lessen if I push against it*
> 
> *Time to open it up and give it a real fix*
> 
> 
> 
> *No more light bleed or dark region!*


Thanks for this, you've answered all the questions I still had and hopefully I can now fix it myself if things don't look good when it arrives


----------



## Atomagenesis

Incredible the amount of new registers posting on this thread. I hope you guys come here and stay here not just for this thread. It is a great forum.


----------



## dieseldog49

Well it looks like I am in for 4 of the Matte PLS then. Have to see if Dream Seller will upgrade my gloss order to a matte if I pay the difference.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Going to pick one of these up today, should I go with matte or glossy? I'm thinking glossy because there isn't a lot of glare in my room where the monitor will be.


----------



## jacer

heres an extra 35% off square trade coupon code I have. Expires today 4/14/13

1HLODQM300F

Please respond and mark as used if you use it since its a one-time use code.


----------



## AngryLatinChant

Has anyone bought the glossy version from dream-seller? I got it for $290 + $25 for ST warranty (40% off code) but I'm kind of worried the glare will be ridiculous as I sit next to a wall window.


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Going to pick one of these up today, should I go with matte or glossy? I'm thinking glossy because there isn't a lot of glare in my room where the monitor will be.


I bought the glossy one from green-sum
When the picture is dark there is a reflection of course. But that is in no way disturbing to me. It looks just like when you look out of the window, there are reflections aswell on it.


----------



## MistaDowner

Was looking into the squaretrade promo more and had them send me a code through facebook. If you read the small print it states this:

" May not be combined with any other promotion. Coupon is not valid for any Kindle products or items purchased from eBay. Protection Plans must be purchased within 30 days of item purchase date."

Wouldn't these monitors count as being purchased from ebay? If you are going to get ST, it might be best to order it without the promo, I dont want them to have any excuses to deny me if and when this monitor dies.


----------



## SenorToucan

Just ordered a matte screen for $305USD from excellentcastle. Hopefully shipping to Australia won't take too long.


----------



## herericc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaDowner*
> 
> Was looking into the squaretrade promo more and had them send me a code through facebook. If you read the small print it states this:
> 
> " May not be combined with any other promotion. Coupon is not valid for any Kindle products or items purchased from eBay. Protection Plans must be purchased within 30 days of item purchase date."
> 
> Wouldn't these monitors count as being purchased from ebay? If you are going to get ST, it might be best to order it without the promo, I dont want them to have any excuses to deny me if and when this monitor dies.


The fact that they allow you to enter an EBAY item number with the coupon makes me think it's okay to use the promo code, since they specifically allow you to use an EBAY item.

That's just my opinion though, hopefully I'm not wrong


----------



## bhazard451

I wonder how the black levels compare to the LG IPS. Will be good to compare once I get it. The LG black levels are just ok.


----------



## bouchnick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorToucan*
> 
> Just ordered a matte screen for $305USD from excellentcastle. Hopefully shipping to Australia won't take too long.


Where? I can't see it for that price.


----------



## aFreak

Just pulled the trigger. Bought the glossy from dream-seller for 289. I'm running a 5850, so let's see if it'll work.


----------



## rileyscottp

67 sold now since the sale started, hopefully it doesn't delay the shipping process. I ordered mine on Thursday at noon.


----------



## Sniping

I decided to go for a glossy pixel perfect version of this monitor from hulustar for $317.


----------



## bouchnick

Can anyone describe how the matte is? I'm torn between glossy and matte. WHAT AM I GONNA DO!! D:


----------



## Atomagenesis

Man, ya'll need to stop buying so many so I can get one on Friday when I get my check







Save some for the rest of us


----------



## yym789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I decided to go for a glossy pixel perfect version of this monitor from hulustar for $317.


where ? can you show me that？


----------



## herericc

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-2-ll-27-Glossy-Screen-2560x1440-WQHD-Samsung-PLS-Monitor-/130876447551?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e78d81b3f&_uhb=1#ht_15687wt_1163

I think he meant pixel perfect because hulustar claims that the 1st 100 he sells will be pixel perfect at the lower price.


----------



## SenorToucan

Hmm they seem to have sold out









It was this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251245247930 and I made a cheaper offer.


----------



## dieseldog49

Dream-Seller let me pay the difference on my screen, cant wait to try it out.


----------



## robomartion

If anyone has a go at overclocking theirs, post here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1382348/post-your-korean-samsung-pls-overclocking-results#post_19756582


----------



## tenhopaska

Just received my 2710, and I have a problem. Image is not perfectly centered, it is vertically too low. Since this monitor doesn't have osd menu button how can i fix this, or can I?


----------



## robomartion

If you have a nvidia card, go to nvidia control panel and adjust desktop size and position. The panel itself might be off-centre though.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rushstrike*
> 
> Alright I got mine and found that it has 0 dead pixels however it had a terrible light bleed in the bottom right corner (like my other korean monitors). I tried to use my finger and massaged the area and pushed it and eventually got the light bleed to go away however it causes that same area to be darker than normal. I can use my 2 finger and push on it to make it more uniform.... I knew even if I return this monitor the next one I get would probably have the same light bleed or possible more dead pixels.
> 
> *SOLUTION TO FIX BOTTOM RIGHT LIGHT BLEED*
> After a week I couldn't stand it anymore so I decided to open the thing up to fix it. The monitor indeed is a PLS monitor : http://www.panelook.com/LTM270DL02_SAMSUNG_27.0_LCM_overview_12403.html
> All I did was made sure that the panel sit flush against the frame and added black electrical tape at the bottom right on top of the glass piece around the LED array to make sure there's no light leak. Now my monitor is perfect granted i caused 1 dead pixel in the process.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Light bleed gone but still has some annoying dark region*
> 
> *Dark pixels lessen if I push against it*
> 
> *Time to open it up and give it a real fix*
> 
> 
> 
> *No more light bleed or dark region!*


wait so what did you do exactly?


----------



## tenhopaska

I have ATI's card. It's about 2mm from the top. Why there just can't be that "adjustmen" button ! Going to send this back if can't be fixed.


----------



## rodalpho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aFreak*
> 
> Ahh darn, I'm stuck using my old 5850. Any work arounds for this?


I bought one (due to be delivered today!) and have a 5850 also. How does it work with this monitor? Does it show the BIOS, etc?


----------



## aFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodalpho*
> 
> I bought one (due to be delivered today!) and have a 5850 also. How does it work with this monitor? Does it show the BIOS, etc?


Mine is due to arrive Thursday.

I ordered from dream-seller, does his come with a power adapter? or will i have to purchase one?


----------



## rodalpho

I purchased from dream-seller also, the matte model. Will let you know what it comes with later on tonight.


----------



## Microtom

it comes with a power supply that to connect to the monitor, and the other end you use a power cord like those on psu.


----------



## Xinoxide

I have been borrowing a catleap from a buddy, and just decided to order this QX2710 evo.

Can anyone confirm overclockability?


----------



## rodalpho

It doesn't come with a dual-link DVI cable? Dang, I may need to buy one then, not sure what my existing cable is.


----------



## Microtom

Sure there's a dvi cable too.


----------



## Octanum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aFreak*
> 
> Mine is due to arrive Thursday.
> 
> I ordered from dream-seller, does his come with a power adapter? or will i have to purchase one?


Out of curiosity, what date did you order yours? Somewhat trying to calculate shipping times.

Also, I think it comes with a power brick, and that you can plug in a normal computer power cable into that power brick, in order to replace the Korean cable they include. Someone who has theirs should probably confirm that though.


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodalpho*
> 
> It doesn't come with a dual-link DVI cable? Dang, I may need to buy one then, not sure what my existing cable is.


Mine came with one.
Mine does 80Hz fine without any artifacts or color distortion. I tried with the open source radeon driver on GNU/Linux.
Cursor movement is a lot smoother and you can see it draws more of them so I guess it's legit.


----------



## rileyscottp

Just noticed that BigClothCraft has listed the X-Star DP2710 (in glossy OR matte!) for a couple bucks cheaper than the QNIX that Dream Seller is selling. The matte version wasn't previously available for this cheap as Dream Seller only had the glossy unit on sale. Some people seem to think BigClothCraft is a more reputable seller so there's that too (he has 3x the amount of feedback as Dream Seller and sits at 99.4% compared to 98.7%)

I ordered my QX2710 from Dream Seller on Thursday @ noon, haven't got a shipment notification yet. He has sold about 50 displays since I bought mine!


----------



## aFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octanum*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what date did you order yours? Somewhat trying to calculate shipping times.
> 
> Also, I think it comes with a power brick, and that you can plug in a normal computer power cable into that power brick, in order to replace the Korean cable they include. Someone who has theirs should probably confirm that though.


Yeah I remembered reading about that too. I ordered mine yesterday shipping to NYC.


----------



## dishayu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octanum*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what date did you order yours? Somewhat trying to calculate shipping times.
> 
> Also, I think it comes with a power brick, and that you can plug in a normal computer power cable into that power brick, in order to replace the Korean cable they include. Someone who has theirs should probably confirm that though.


That is correct. It comes with a power brick with a 3 prong female connector. Same as the one on the back of PSUs.
It took 4 working days for mine to arrive (to India).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> Mine came with one.
> Mine does 80Hz fine without any artifacts or color distortion. I tried with the open source radeon driver on GNU/Linux.
> Cursor movement is a lot smoother and you can see it draws more of them so I guess it's legit.


Mine does 120 with artifacts. 108 flawless. May be able to get couple of Hz more if i invest some time into it. May even do 120 if i use a GPU that does not suck (HD6670 here)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodalpho*
> 
> It doesn't come with a dual-link DVI cable? Dang, I may need to buy one then, not sure what my existing cable is.


It comes with a dual link cable. No worries there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodalpho*
> 
> I bought one (due to be delivered today!) and have a 5850 also. How does it work with this monitor? Does it show the BIOS, etc?


I don't have the same GPU but it does show the BIOS and all screens before windows boots. (at 800x600 resolution stretched to fill)


----------



## soundbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rileyscottp*
> 
> Just noticed that BigClothCraft has listed the X-Star DP2710 (in glossy OR matte!) for a couple bucks cheaper than the QNIX that Dream Seller is selling. The matte version wasn't previously available for this cheap as Dream Seller only had the glossy unit on sale. Some people seem to think BigClothCraft is a more reputable seller so there's that too (he has 3x the amount of feedback as Dream Seller and sits at 99.4% compared to 98.7%)
> 
> I ordered my QX2710 from Dream Seller on Thursday @ noon, haven't got a shipment notification yet. He has sold about 50 displays since I bought mine!


The description for the X-Star mentions the 5A power usage and says ""So, this is more stable in other countries." Anyone has reservations about this or know what he means?


----------



## rodalpho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dishayu*
> 
> I don't have the same GPU but it does show the BIOS and all screens before windows boots. (at 800x600 resolution stretched to fill)


Good to hear about the DL-DVI cable. The BIOS issue is unfortunately specific to older GPUs, including the 5850. It has not been confirmed as a problem on this particular panel, was just curious if any other 5850-owners got theirs.

As for shipping, I ordered from dream-seller on last Friday afternoon and it was delivered to my apartment in new york city an hour ago! Very impressive shipping speed, it crossed the pacific ocean and the entire US in 3 days.


----------



## derpious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rileyscottp*
> 
> Just noticed that BigClothCraft has listed the X-Star DP2710 (in glossy OR matte!) for a couple bucks cheaper than the QNIX that Dream Seller is selling.


Do you have a link for that, cause I cant find it. Thanks


----------



## rileyscottp

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-27-X-STAR-DP2710-LED-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Panel-Monitor-DVI-D-Matte-Screen-/151011434543?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item2328fba02f&_uhb=1

3 left of the matte

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-27-X-STAR-DP2710-LED-2560x1440-QHD-SAMSUNG-PLS-High-Glossy-Panel-Monitor-/140936850949?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20d07dae05&_uhb=1#ht_13050wt_1163

10 left of the glossy


----------



## rileyscottp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodalpho*
> 
> Good to hear about the DL-DVI cable. The BIOS issue is unfortunately specific to older GPUs, including the 5850. It has not been confirmed as a problem on this particular panel, was just curious if any other 5850-owners got theirs.
> 
> As for shipping, I ordered from dream-seller on last Friday afternoon and it was delivered to my apartment in new york city an hour ago! Very impressive shipping speed, it crossed the pacific ocean and the entire US in 3 days.


That's insanely fast, did you get a shipping notification from eBay though? I ordered mine last Thursday and it appears it hasn't even left Korea yet.


----------



## CoolGuy90

I'm assuming DP2710 and QX2710 are the same monitors?


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rileyscottp*
> 
> That's insanely fast, did you get a shipping notification from eBay though? I ordered mine last Thursday and it appears it hasn't even left Korea yet.


I'm in the same boat. Ordered mine Thursday evening, still no confirmation. Other guy got lucky I guess, perhaps dream-seller isn't shipping them by time of order


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> Cursor movement is a lot smoother and you can see it draws more of them so I guess it's legit.


That sounds awesome, made me order one right here and right now


----------



## Frisbez

Just got mine today, it is absolutely GORGEOUS, makes my 1900x1200 27" TN panel monitor look like absolute GARBAGE in comparison. No dead pixels that I can find, and only minor light bleed in the right corner. Will post pics as soon as I can grab my girlfriends camera.

A few things to mention though, the stand is indeed pretty flimsy; it seems like it might even be shaking a little just typing this. And the included power adaptor looks terrifyingly small, I might have to buy a better one some point soon. Also the DVI cable included is kinda short., probably only 3 feet or so. It just barely reaches from the back of my computer sitting on the floor to the back of the monitor (which is not centered on my desk but rather on the right side closest to the computer) Other than that, this baby is an absolute STEAL at $300, I'd say the minor quibbles are even worth it over Yamakazi/Crossover etc considering that their peripherals aren't really anything to win award over either.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolGuy90*
> 
> I'm assuming DP2710 and QX2710 are the same monitors?


Bumping this. Also, BCC is a good seller right? I think I've heard good things about him. Gonna see if I can gather up the strength to order one of these.


----------



## apatch

Hello forum users

Few weeks ago after many months of readind post about korean 27" 2560 monitors I just bought some - IMON , very similar to Overlord model and now bought OC PCB to exchange this monitor internals with this capable to 120hz overclocking.

I have seen those QNIX / X-Star monitors when it fiorstly appeared , but was very sceptical about it, right now I see that it could be a really nice deal, can you help me with a few questions, I'm thinking about buying one too









1. All of them don't have HDCP ? Mine has but so far I didn't tested it.

2. I understand that there's glossy/matte choice but all of them are not tempered glass ? I hope so, so far got glossy model and I'm starting to hate it.

3. Like some korean IPS 27" 2560 models, mine got problem when entering stand-by mode, screen goes black but after few seconds backlight seems to kick in for a second, then it goes black again and after few seconds cycle repeats, those QNIX / X-Star models got the same problem ?

4. Mine got a problem to show starting screen when it works in Ultra Fast Boot mode - it works ok when windows login apear, in standard normal/fast boot it shows a picture in bios/UEFI but during loading screens few times goes blank before windows login. Previous monitor works all the time so it's a monitor problem, how it works with these models ?

5. Of course I want to overlock it, and I know that it's a gamble, but even 70-80hz for free will give a smile on my face, anyone got worse model that can't do even 62hz like my IMON ?

6. Korean IPS 27" 2560 vs. PLS , any thoughts ? Similar colors, what about input lag and response time.

7. Stand is fully removeable or I will have to live with those transparent plastic stand hanging from a back when I will attach this display to ergotron arm ?

I will be thankful for any thougths and answers









btw. I know it was confirmed that it's a PLS panel and some user were trying to take a picture of this display structure with some DSLR camera, but easiest way is just to use some phone camera like Samsung S3 with cheap micro lenses that cost only few dollars, here's an effect of my IPS structure , S3 + micro lens + digital zoom enabled. Save a foto then zoom.



It coulld look differently when picture is taken from different angle, of course there's a lot of lens distortion too .


----------



## shadowfm

Guys check out http://www.overclock.net/t/1382348/post-your-pls-overclocking-results/20

Overclocking these monitors seems pretty easy. I have mine at 110hz and it seems really stable.


----------



## rodalpho

I did get an eBay shipping notification, yes. I contacted the seller immediately after purchasing to ask for a tracking number, and he replied that he was backed-up and might not ship until Monday, so maybe that made him prioritize my shipment.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robomartion*
> 
> If anyone has a go at overclocking theirs, post here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1382348/post-your-korean-samsung-pls-overclocking-results#post_19756582


Is this monitor mentioned in the OP title of the thread overclockable to 100+Hz?


----------



## shadowfm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> Is this monitor mentioned in the OP title of the thread overclockable to 100+Hz?


I am not quite sure what you are saying mate =[


----------



## suitaroh

I bought mine on Friday from dream-seller and got a shipping notification today with expected arrival between the 17th and the 22nd.


----------



## rodalpho

Just setup my QNIX 27" matte. It is _GORGEOUS!_

Works fine with my 5850, BIOS and all. No problems. No backlight bleed. No dead pixels.

For $300?! I still can't believe it.


----------



## rileyscottp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodalpho*
> 
> Just setup my QNIX 27" matte. It is _GORGEOUS!_
> 
> Works fine with my 5850, BIOS and all. No problems. No backlight bleed. No dead pixels.
> 
> For $300?! I still can't believe it.


Great to hear buddy, here's hoping most of us are in the same boat!


----------



## bhazard451

If this thing actually overclocks safely in the +100hz area, I'm selling my 2 Iruns and getting another one of these. I should have mine by Thurs to see.


----------



## CoolGuy90

I got a reply back from excellentcastle regarding the difference between the DP2710 and the QX2710. He said they are both the same panel, just different bezel design.


----------



## rodalpho

The bezel is fine, but if you get a chance to spend a bit more on a less craptastic stand, I would recommend it. This stand is awful. You can't remove it entirely, it's completely unadjustable, and it's wobbly.


----------



## CoolGuy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodalpho*
> 
> The bezel is fine, but if you get a chance to spend a bit more on a less craptastic stand, I would recommend it. This stand is awful. You can't remove it entirely, it's completely unadjustable, and it's wobbly.


So it's permanently fixed to the bezel?


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowfm*
> 
> I am not quite sure what you are saying mate =[


OP = original poster
title = thread's subject line ("Korean QNIX QX2710 Evolution ll 27" 2560x1440 Matte Samsung PLS panel ??")


----------



## rodalpho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolGuy90*
> 
> So it's permanently fixed to the bezel?


Part of the stand is, yes. Not the platform itself, but the little tube that connects the panel to the platform.

Hey, it only cost three hundred bucks.


----------



## rockstaring

I want to order one of these , who is the best seller to order from ?


----------



## Octanum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockstaring*
> 
> I want to order one of these , who is the best seller to order from ?


I'd suggest dream-seller, but I ordered pretty early and no shipping notice yet. Maybe the cheapest option, but depends if you mind waiting.


----------



## sbruno624

Damn this thread and my credit card and my inability to not spend money... None the less, bought a QX2700from hulustar which is supposed to be pixel perfect for 317, and I sold my one monitor for 130, and if I go to biolife for the rest of the month ill have an extra $20, and I did a survey and got $200, so by rationalizing this and accepting that I just dont care, it basically cost me nothing... which calls for this


----------



## rockstaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octanum*
> 
> I'd suggest dream-seller, but I ordered pretty early and no shipping notice yet. Maybe the cheapest option, but depends if you mind waiting.


I was looking to order the matte version from him . The matte version ebay listing says my country is excluded from shipping , whereas glossy is available to ship to my country .

Very strange .


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbruno624*
> 
> Damn this thread and my credit card and my inability to not spend money... None the less, bought a QX2700from hulustar which is supposed to be pixel perfect for 317


I also just bought the same. I am sketchy about the lack of stated warranty anywhere on the listing


----------



## dishayu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> Is this monitor mentioned in the OP title of the thread overclockable to 100+Hz?


Yes. That is the one that everyone posting in that overclocking thread has.


----------



## rockstaring

Is matte worth extra 40$ over glossy ?


----------



## Frisbez

Doubt it, currently loving my glossy, although if your desk has heavy window lighting or somesuch near it you might have to deal with reflections.


----------



## rockstaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frisbez*
> 
> Doubt it, currently loving my glossy, although if your desk has heavy window lighting or somesuch near it you might have to deal with reflections.


Thank you so much . I'm really confused now .

The only cheapest option i have is dream-seller for 290$ + free shipping but i couldn't find anything related to warranty on his listing . If i want to go with other sellers who provide warranty shipping is + 40$ .

On top of this i have to pay customs tax of about 80$







.

I don't know what to do .


----------



## Octanum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockstaring*
> 
> Thank you so much . I'm really confused now .
> 
> The only cheapest option i have is dream-seller for 290$ + free shipping but i couldn't find anything related to warranty on his listing . If i want to go with other sellers who provide warranty shipping is + 40$ .
> 
> On top of this i have to pay customs tax of about 80$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I don't know what to do .


Near the top of the description area, below the "Item specifics" part, there's a section you can click for warranty details. Only issue is that it says "most items", so can't be sure that warranty applies for this item in particular.


----------



## rockstaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Octanum*
> 
> Near the top of the description area, below the "Item specifics" part, there's a section you can click for warranty details. Only issue is that it says "most items", so can't be sure that warranty applies for this item in particular.


Finally found it ... have been looking all around the place







. Thank you so much .

I think ill go with dream-seller but before i have to ask him about courier services .


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Just marked as shipped by dream-seller! Got tracking number and all (Was actually shipped yesterday). It's going by FedEx to me in the UK. Arrives Thursday







!

Will update. Will probably make a video too since no one else has yet, which irks me.


----------



## supersmer

My experience has been BEYOND HORRIBLE from the seller dream-seller. I ordered my monitor on APRIL 7th and they still have not ship my monitor. They will just give you BS and tell you that they will be shipping it TOMORROW every-time you ask about your shipment.









Me-dream-seller:
Dear dream-seller, APRIL 11th
I was told over and over that you will be shipping out my item and provide me with a tracking number. You told me that I will be "finding a tracking number later today". I have waited 3-4 days and still no shipping. As of right now, this is a one star service.

Dream-seller to me APRIL 11th
Dear xxxxxxxxxx,
Hi, I am very sorry. And thank you for contacting me.
It turned out that this order was missing on the 'Awaiting shipment' list.
After refund of the price difference, it went from 'Awaiting shipment' list to 'Awaiting payment' list. Ebay system does so.
That's why our shipping team missed it. I sincerely apologize.
We shipped out your item today and the fedex tracking number is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.
I hope you have a good weekend.
Warm Regards.

Me to dream-seller April 14th
I sent another emailed regarding the shipping of my package to dream-seller

dream-seller to me April 14th
Hi, thank you for your message.
I apologize for failing to give you the humble service you deserve. My dealing with the situation was not mature, I admit.
There has been a miscommunication between me and our warehouse person. I am very sorry for letting you down.
I had our accountant to issue a full refund. You can find it done in a few hours.
This is a 3% discount coupon number as a sign of apology.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
You can use it next time you purchase from us. Upon presenting this number, you will be given 3% discount. I hope my apology and regret for not doing well is known to you.
And QX2710 monitor is available to you also. If you want it, you can make a purchase again. We always welcome you as a valid customer.
I am sorry again for my bad. Please kindly forgive me.
I hope you have a good day.

Me to dream-seller April 14
Dear dream-seller,
Can you not refund me and send me my monitor as soon as possible? I do not want to wait another week.

Dream-seller to me April 14
Hi, thank you very much for your reply.
Ok, I told the shipping team to put you on the top of the shipping list.
Shipping will be done tomorrow, (truely this time), fedex person will pick up tomorrow afternoon and the tracking information will be uploaded from the evening or so, Korean time. Would it be ok?
I will try my best not to disappoint you again. Thank you a lot for your reply.

More Bull---- on the 15th and here is the last message that i had with dream-seller

me to dream seller APRIL 15
Dear dream-seller,
I just can't wait to hear your next excuse for not shipping my monitor. I was told "truly this time" on April 14 claiming that you will be shipping the monitor "tomorrow". It has been over 24 hours since you sent that message. I just don't understand how do you even get a 98.5% customer rating. All i want is my monitor and it has been 8-9 days since i placed the order. I believe your story every-time and this is getting out of control. I don't think you would like it if your suppliers were 1 week late with your orders. Why would you this to your customers? I do not want a refund . I just have a simple request! ship out the monitor.

dream-seller to me April 15

Dear xxxxxxxx,
Hi, the monitors are all ready for shipping now. We are just waiting for Fedex pick up and our shipping team is doing the paper work. Everything is ok now.
And the good news is that we ship to you pixel perfect model to show our apology for the delay without any additional cost. I hope you like it.
Have a good day.
Warm Regards.

I am posting this because I want to inform potential buyers about the dream-seller. My experience has been beyond horrible. For those of you who want buy a monitor, i advise not to buy from dream-seller and get it from BCC. Dream-seller will keep sweet talking you about shipping out your items soon when they are not going to do it. I seriously do not understand why it is taking them so long to ship my order. I live in California and i don't think that was the problem. From previous posters, some had received monitors already. I am pretty sure that i have ordered before them (April 7th). The 40 dollars that I am saving with dream-seller is diffidently not worth the 9days+ waiting.

I can provide screenshot of my ebay account/history if anyone has any doubt.


----------



## soundbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersmer*
> 
> My experience has been BEYOND HORRIBLE from the seller dream-seller. I ordered my monitor on APRIL 7th and they still have not ship my monitor. They will just give you BS and tell you that they will be shipping it TOMORROW every-time you ask about your shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me-dream-seller:
> Dear dream-seller, APRIL 11th
> I was told over and over that you will be shipping out my item and provide me with a tracking number. You told me that I will be "finding a tracking number later today". I have waited 3-4 days and still no shipping. As of right now, this is a one star service.
> 
> Dream-seller to me APRIL 11th
> Dear xxxxxxxxxx,
> Hi, I am very sorry. And thank you for contacting me.
> It turned out that this order was missing on the 'Awaiting shipment' list.
> After refund of the price difference, it went from 'Awaiting shipment' list to 'Awaiting payment' list. Ebay system does so.
> That's why our shipping team missed it. I sincerely apologize.
> We shipped out your item today and the fedex tracking number is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.
> I hope you have a good weekend.
> Warm Regards.
> 
> Me to dream-seller April 14th
> I sent another emailed regarding the shipping of my package to dream-seller
> 
> dream-seller to me April 14th
> Hi, thank you for your message.
> I apologize for failing to give you the humble service you deserve. My dealing with the situation was not mature, I admit.
> There has been a miscommunication between me and our warehouse person. I am very sorry for letting you down.
> I had our accountant to issue a full refund. You can find it done in a few hours.
> This is a 3% discount coupon number as a sign of apology.
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> You can use it next time you purchase from us. Upon presenting this number, you will be given 3% discount. I hope my apology and regret for not doing well is known to you.
> And QX2710 monitor is available to you also. If you want it, you can make a purchase again. We always welcome you as a valid customer.
> I am sorry again for my bad. Please kindly forgive me.
> I hope you have a good day.
> 
> Me to dream-seller April 14
> Dear dream-seller,
> Can you not refund me and send me my monitor as soon as possible? I do not want to wait another week.
> 
> Dream-seller to me April 14
> Hi, thank you very much for your reply.
> Ok, I told the shipping team to put you on the top of the shipping list.
> Shipping will be done tomorrow, (truely this time), fedex person will pick up tomorrow afternoon and the tracking information will be uploaded from the evening or so, Korean time. Would it be ok?
> I will try my best not to disappoint you again. Thank you a lot for your reply.
> 
> More Bull---- on the 15th and here is the last message that i had with dream-seller
> 
> me to dream seller APRIL 15
> Dear dream-seller,
> I just can't wait to hear your next excuse for not shipping my monitor. I was told "truly this time" on April 14 claiming that you will be shipping the monitor "tomorrow". It has been over 24 hours since you sent that message. I just don't understand how do you even get a 98.5% customer rating. All i want is my monitor and it has been 8-9 days since i placed the order. I believe your story every-time and this is getting out of control. I don't think you would like it if your suppliers were 1 week late with your orders. Why would you this to your customers? I do not want a refund . I just have a simple request! ship out the monitor.
> 
> dream-seller to me April 15
> 
> Dear xxxxxxxx,
> Hi, the monitors are all ready for shipping now. We are just waiting for Fedex pick up and our shipping team is doing the paper work. Everything is ok now.
> And the good news is that we ship to you pixel perfect model to show our apology for the delay without any additional cost. I hope you like it.
> Have a good day.
> Warm Regards.
> 
> I am posting this because I want to inform potential buyers about the dream-seller. My experience has been beyond horrible. For those of you who want buy a monitor, i advise not to buy from dream-seller and get it from BCC. Dream-seller will keep sweet talking you about shipping out your items soon when they are not going to do it. I seriously do not understand why it is taking them so long to ship my order. I live in California and i don't think that was the problem. From previous posters, some had received monitors already. I am pretty sure that i have ordered before them (April 7th). The 40 dollars that I am saving with dream-seller is diffidently not worth the 9days+ waiting.
> 
> I can provide screenshot of my ebay account/history if anyone has any doubt.


In my opinion, this sounds like an honest mistake. Dream-seller even offered you a discount code and upgrade to a Pixel-Perfect version because he screwed up. Not to say he should get a pass, but he offered to do much much more than most sellers would.


----------



## herericc

I just got mine in the mail today. Had to pay 30$ of import tax, but thats not too bad imo. Monitor looks AMAZING, no backlight bleed or dead pixels. I see what people were saying about the bezel being kind of cheap though. Very impressed thus far. I would suggest people get their monitor from HULUSTAR while he still has the 100 pixel perfect for no extra cost.

I received the monitor exactly 5 days from placing the order, and I live in Canada!

Pictures to come - Here is the IMGUR Gallery -


http://imgur.com/D9oLY


Individual Pics - It seems that my phone makes the (barely noticeable to my eye) backlight bleed quite pronounced. I assure you that it is hardly noticeable to my naked eye.

Monitor in darkness


Again


My ACER 1080p 23" for comparison


White Background


Again


Monitor with light


So anyways, the images in the dark look a lot worse than they are. The power brick hasn't really even gotten warm yet which I understand was a problem with some of the other Korean monitors but it seems to be okay here.

Edit: One other complaint, the DVI-D Cable is VERY short, so I will have to buy a longer one to get the monitor configuration I wanted.


----------



## rodalpho

It doesn't sound like dream-seller is trying to screw you or acting in a dishonest or malicious manner. He just made a mistake. Not every order goes perfectly, and this is clearly a small-time operation. I mean, you're buying an off-brand monitor on eBay direct from korea, rolling the dice is part of the game.


----------



## supersmer

I agree that the e mail department of dream-seller is pretty decent but good does it do it they can't fulfill the promises? I was told that they would be shipping "tomorrow" everytime. I don't think the 3% benefit can outwieght the horrible experience with shipping. They just broke another promise saying that it will be picked up on 15th. What make you think that they will actually take the time to go and exchange my monitor for a perfect pixel. The 3% coupon can be tested but the pixel perfect is questionable.


----------



## zbreezy1

Any chance you are willing to share the coupon code? TIA


----------



## supersmer

I will be glad to post up the discount code once my monitor ships.


----------



## kuruptx

dream seller was great in my experience with him. Got my package in 5 days after I placed the order and that's including a Sunday and I live in USA sometimes mistakes just happen I dont think they intentionally tried to do that.


----------



## supersmer

I understand that they have no intention to mess up my order. I never even thought about that. What got me was the time that it will take them to fix my problems. I personally believed every single of his reply, believing that he actually communicates with the warehouse and ships my item. I don't normally mind if my item is a couple of days late but double or triple of the expected time is not reasonable for a seller with a high rating. I can understand if things happened and caused him/her to delay my shipment but i was always told that it was "fine" and they will be shipping the next day. If I counted correctly, they said that about 3 times. For those who message me about the code, I will post it after my monitor ships. As of right now, I can't justify to help them generate more revenue.


----------



## halodude23

I'm about to pull the trigger on one of these tonight, hopefully, no B.S comes up with your monitors









Should I go for Matte or Glossy is the question???? Thanks!!


----------



## jacer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersmer*
> 
> Blah blah blah


Sounds to me like you're a big whiner. Beyond horrible experience? They went out of their way to refund you a price difference, apologized, gave you a coupon for the delay, and guaranteed you a pixel perfect one and you still feel the need to **** all over them on the forums? They don't owe you anything and delays happen. Is it unreasonable that there was a miscommunication on their end when they had to edit your ebay order to give you a lower price? Their email responses sound like they're trying their best. You write like they've done something outrageous. Clearly this wasn't the typical experience since many people here have already received their monitors without delay. They've even offered you a refund so you can buy it somewhere else if you're not happy. Stop acting like an entitled child.

My personal experience? Purchased Saturday 4/13 at 12am. Shipped Monday morning 4/15 at 6am. They have no reason to single you out to give bad service nor did they prioritize my order for any reason. Stop trying to ruin their reputation.


----------



## hamzatm

To be honest supersmer has overreacted, but then again I can imagine he would if he had to wait 9 days for his monitor to get dispatched (and it still hasn't dispatched!), and he was so really looking forward to it and he just can't wait any more and everyone is giving it rave reviews and other people are touting about how their's came in just 5 days and the unfairness of it all and all dat...

Put yourself in his shoes!

But in reality it's nobody's fault, and you can't blame dream-seller. He sounds very decent actually. Be happy you're getting a pixel perfect one too, saved you about $50 or whatever it costs.


----------



## supersmer

oJacer, according to you, we should only post good news right? I could care less if they aplogize. The result and pefomance is what that mattters. If they can't even keep their promises three times in a row, you seriously think they will take the time and really send a pixel perfect? They can apologize all day and it does not matter if they don't keep promises. "They don't owe you anything"?? I paid for my product and it is more reasonable that I should get my item. Obviously my expectation is different than yours. In addition, when did I say that it happens often? Did you even read my pervious post regarding the buyer in nyc? Given my own personal experience, I had right to inform others if I wanted to. For me and others that vaules time, a delay of 9 days is more than enough to conclude that it is horrible. I dont blame that your time don't worth shet to you but it worth something on my end.


----------



## rodalpho

I would be incredibly frustrated too, particularly reading posts talking about ordering on friday with delivery on monday. Sorry to hear your order didn't go smoothly. I suggest you post negative feedback on eBay, that's what it's for.


----------



## blackforce

just order 1 form dream seller, hope I get a good moniter, got the matte screen







1st thing I ever got off of ebay.


----------



## rodalpho

It was my first ever eBay purchase too, for what it's worth.


----------



## blackforce

well did you get a good moniter, are you happy with it?


----------



## Xinoxide

Stop flipping out guys. I don't want anyone to make me nervous.


----------



## rodalpho

Yes, dream-seller delivered in 3 days and the monitor is _perfect._


----------



## apav

Now because of the PLS panel and the ability to overclock (still don't know if it's generally safe yet) you got me looking at this monitor. The Qnix and X-Star appear to be the same exact monitors, except the Qnix is rated at 6ms of input lag while the X-Star is 8ms. Hmm.

How do you guys like the stands on these monitors? They only tilt, which is fine for my uses, but are they sturdy? Do you guys think that the Qnix has less lag than the single DVI IPS monitors? Also its strange for them to put speakers on the base single input model. Not sure if that would affect the lag like multiple inputs do though.

Anyway, this is a steal at their current price. If they are good overclockers, prices will skyrocket; same with the Catleap 2B. I might of been convinced to sell my Catleap for one of these. Just want to wait another week and see if any other good info surfaces about overclocking it.


----------



## rodalpho

The stand is terrible. It can't be fully detached and is wobbly when you touch the panel. That said, it doesn't wobble when I type, so it's not noticeable in normal usage, and the monitor is so huge that I don't need a height adjustment, so it's fine. $300, after all. My model does not have any speakers, and input lag is not noticeable either. As always YMMV, this is a grey market off-brand monitor from korea, after all.


----------



## rockstaring

I can't wait to order , waiting for dream-seller to reply to on of my queries regarding courier service .
It has been 16 hrs , any idea when they usually reply ?


----------



## herericc

I've got mine over clocked at 80Hz. The response time has different info all over the place, and I'm quite happy with my QNIX so far.

The stand isn't the best but it does the trick. I plan on vesa mounting it once I have some time to build a stand so it doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## sbruno624

Has anyone tried removing the back and taking the stand off all the way, the pictures all show them mounted on the wall with no down stem thing showing


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbruno624*
> 
> Has anyone tried removing the back and taking the stand off all the way, the pictures all show them mounted on the wall with no down stem thing showing


You mean the ones on ebay? I always thought most of those are photoshopped marketing images. AFAIK the piece attached to the monitor is exactly that. Doesn't look like it can come off.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Just got my tracking info for hulustar. so excited for it to come!


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> You mean the ones on ebay? I always thought most of those are photoshopped marketing images. AFAIK the piece attached to the monitor is exactly that. Doesn't look like it can come off.


I think I'll try to remove the stand once I get these. If anyone has already removed it, feel free to contribute.


----------



## Klinkey

How are these for gaming?


----------



## dishayu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klinkey*
> 
> How are these for gaming?


Mine's overclocked to 108Hz and it's pretty damn sweet. I play counter strike and i can't feel any more/less input lag than my AOC 22 inch TN monitor.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Sheesh, I don't see why that super guy was whining so much. You got upgraded to a free PP monitor. Mistakes happen - be grateful when you're provided with decent customer service (I mean delays happen)! My experience so far with dream seller is just great. Will be getting my monitor Monday FedEx says! It's a little later than I had originally hoped, but I'm not complaining since Korea -> UK is probably longer than Korea -> US.


----------



## loki23

Wondering about the stand as well. There is a photo for the QNIX monitor that has a list of icons for features and VESA wall mount is listed there. Also in the specs it lists VESA mount 100mmx100mm.


----------



## sbruno624

Well according to a few people on here, the back needs to be removed to take the rest of the base off, and its only a few screws and a bunch of prying.


----------



## Xinoxide

B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbruno624*
> 
> Well according to a few people on here, the back needs to be removed to take the rest of the base off, and its only a few screws and a bunch of prying.


better get a good spudge.


----------



## Atomagenesis

I was thinking about getting an Auria from Microcenter but a lot of people are complaining about the AG coating, so I must just get one on ebay instead. I hate the way the Auria stand looks, so hideous.


----------



## rodalpho

This is a huge monitor. You really don't notice the stand. Of course if you try to hang it with VESA, you'll notice the heck out of it.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Can't mount it to my wall since my desk sits in front of the window, love me some nature









Ordering a Korean from Korea would still be cheaper than going to Microcenter though, which is kinda funny.


----------



## sbruno624

Definitely putting one of these on mine since I dont plan on wall mounting, and the ergotron neo flex's are too expensive for me right now: I'll post pics once I get one, I ordered the adapter bracket to make it VESA. Does anyone know if it will support the weight? Ergotron makes a single monitor stand that weighs 6 pounds and can apparently hold up to 16, and I think these dell ones weigh in at 8-10, and look sturdier


----------



## aFreak

Monoprice actually has monitor stands. Mine is rated up to 30lbs.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbruno624*
> 
> Definitely putting one of these on mine since I dont plan on wall mounting, and the ergotron neo flex's are too expensive for me right now: I'll post pics once I get one, I ordered the adapter bracket to make it VESA. Does anyone know if it will support the weight? Ergotron makes a single monitor stand that weighs 6 pounds and can apparently hold up to 16, and I think these dell ones weigh in at 8-10, and look sturdier


What kind of adapter do you need to make it 100mm vesa mount compatible?


----------



## wntrsnowg

Something like this at monoprice seems to be the best replacement stand. offers height, tilt, and rotation adjustments, mounts 100mm vesa, sits on the desk rather than screwing onto the desk side, and is $20.


----------



## sbruno624

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> What kind of adapter do you need to make it 100mm vesa mount compatible?


THIS

They're so hard to find, you can get the stand combo kit they come with, but in order to get just the adapter, you need to call Dell, at which point they will tell you it doesnt exist, you just have to keep pushing them.

Here is the kit. I think its mean as a laptop docking stations, but thats about the only item that comes with it

While the monoprice works, its bulky, I like the looks of dells and they take up less space, plus they're ergotron


----------



## King4x4

Just ordered three of these to replace two yamakasis and an achivia


----------



## blackforce

anybody know if I can cancel the order I have with dream-seller, I sent this guy a email 2 days ago for information on another moniter, and he will not reply, send a 2nd email nothing. funds have been sent to his account 2 days ago and not a word about when this moniter will ship. had a bad feeling about ebay lol, I really would just like to get my money back I guess. was just about to order 2 more for friends but not now .


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just ordered three of these to replace two yamakasis and an achivia


Glad to see someone else ordered 3 also. Did you buy them from ExcellentCastle or another seller?


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> anybody know if I can cancel the order I have with dream-seller, I sent this guy a email 2 days ago for information on another moniter, and he will not reply, send a 2nd email nothing. funds have been sent to his account 2 days ago and not a word about when this moniter will ship. had a bad feeling about ebay lol, I really would just like to get my money back I guess. was just about to order 2 more for friends but not now .


I think you should try giving him 1-2 days and see what's up. If he doesn't respond by then with any updates then I'd suggest you call Ebay up and let them know. When I bought my Catleap from Dreamseller last year everything went super smooth. Not sure if he still asks for your contact information prior to shipping but yeah, I'd give him some extra time......


----------



## blackforce

ok thank you.


----------



## rileyscottp

Dream Seller has sold 117 of these and counting in the last week so they're probably very backed up. I ordered mine last Thursday and the monitor was shipped yesterday, FedEx ETA is Monday (I'm in a major centre in Canada). Hopefully I receive it Friday, but for $300 all in I don't mind waiting a few extra days. Does kind of erk me that some people who ordered after me have gotten theirs already though.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Ordered mine from ExcellentCastle today, the matte QX2710 for $304. I tried offering him $299.99 which would make a SquareTrade warranty cheaper but it was automatically denied. Oh well, hopefully it'll be here Friday so I can break it in over the weekend. Wish me luck!


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Ordered mine from ExcellentCastle today, the matte QX2710 for $304. I tried offering him $299.99 which would make a SquareTrade warranty cheaper but it was automatically denied. Oh well, hopefully it'll be here Friday so I can break it in over the weekend. Wish me luck!


I got 3 for 290$ each, I guess you missed the boat. I'm a bit dubious of how square trade even repairs these Korean monitors.


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Ordered mine from ExcellentCastle today, the matte QX2710 for $304. I tried offering him $299.99 which would make a SquareTrade warranty cheaper but it was automatically denied. Oh well, hopefully it'll be here Friday so I can break it in over the weekend. Wish me luck!


I got 3 for 290$ each, I guess you missed the boat. I'm a bit dubious of how square trade even repairs these Korean monitors.

Also, some sellers offer the 1-year warranty, is this too good to be true?


----------



## rodalpho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rileyscottp*
> 
> Dream Seller has sold 117 of these and counting in the last week so they're probably very backed up.


I'm sure they are, but that's no excuse for not answering email. Quite the contrary, in fact. Communication is essential, otherwise people get freaked out.


----------



## Rawkus

Yo!

Just signed up to say that I purchased my monitor from Excellentcastle yesterday and already received a tracking #... I got the glossy QNIX QX2710 for $298. I'll post back with feedback when it arrives.

Thanks for all the posts so far... probably wouldn't have pulled the trigger without the community info.


----------



## blackforce

wow just got a email from dream=seller and this is what I get from him, Dear 2013blackforce999,

Hello. Thank you for your message









No, it is exactly same monitor, but different listing due to shipping cost.

I am terribly sorry that I didn't inform you about this earlier.
This item you ordered is getting delayed of handling due to supply issue.
Currently we are selling a lot of QX2710 and the supply couldn't keep up.;;

It will be shipped out on tomorrow or on Monday.

I sincerely apologize for any inconvenience and your patient.
Please kindly understand.

Thank you very much. Have a lovely day!
Best Regards,

- dream-seller I ask how to get a refund cause this just started out bad, and as a 1st time buyer I see things not working out for me with ebay lol, I will get a refund and if I can and just go and buy a Samsung pls from newegg or who ever. also his listing stays at 10 in stock. and one more thing I won't even be in town at the end of the week making money calls .


----------



## Coolwaters

just ordered a qnix 2710 perfect pixel...

better be worth it

i just payed over 5k in back taxes








so i bought a carbon fiber bike and this monitor to cheer me up


----------



## Xinoxide

I ordered mine from Items_Dealer with square trade at 299.99.

Square trade told me that if anything happens to the monitor it wont be replaced, but I will get my $329.99 back.

It got here in *3 days* DHL from Seoul South Korea.

I am quite amazed.

I have zero dead pixels, very slight backlight bleed, which I see can be fixed in my case.

I am overclocked to 122hz refresh rate.

*Mind = Blown.*


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

I'm glad that I ordered mine early, I'm getting a feeling that these are going to become real popular, real fast...


----------



## Atomagenesis

Hence the reason I'm clamoring to snatch my check out of my bosses hands tomorrow!


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> wow just got a email from dream=seller and this is what I get from him, Dear 2013blackforce999,
> 
> Hello. Thank you for your message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is exactly same monitor, but different listing due to shipping cost.
> 
> I am terribly sorry that I didn't inform you about this earlier.
> This item you ordered is getting delayed of handling due to supply issue.
> Currently we are selling a lot of QX2710 and the supply couldn't keep up.;;
> 
> It will be shipped out on tomorrow or on Monday.
> 
> I sincerely apologize for any inconvenience and your patient.
> Please kindly understand.
> 
> Thank you very much. Have a lovely day!
> Best Regards,
> 
> - dream-seller I ask how to get a refund cause this just started out bad, and as a 1st time buyer I see things not working out for me with ebay lol, I will get a refund and if I can and just go and buy a Samsung pls from newegg or who ever. also his listing stays at 10 in stock. and one more thing I won't even be in town at the end of the week making money calls .


I don't think you can find a Samsung PLS monitor for cheap, but there are other sellers on ebay that have the monitor in stock. I just got tracking confirmation for my 3 monitors last night from ExcellentCastle, maybe you can try him out?


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I ordered mine from Items_Dealer with square trade at 299.99.
> 
> Square trade told me that if anything happens to the monitor it wont be replaced, but I will get my $329.99 back.
> 
> It got here in *3 days* DHL from Seoul South Korea.
> 
> I am quite amazed.
> 
> I have zero dead pixels, very slight backlight bleed, which I see can be fixed in my case.
> 
> I am overclocked to 122hz refresh rate.
> 
> *Mind = Blown.*


Could you make a video of it







?


----------



## sbruno624

Mine is on the truck. It shipped wednesday. I am impressed


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> I got 3 for 290$ each, I guess you missed the boat. I'm a bit dubious of how square trade even repairs these Korean monitors.
> 
> Also, some sellers offer the 1-year warranty, is this too good to be true?


for square trade they dont work on them, they send you a box which goes to third party repair place, im 99% sure they didnt even try working on it bc the next day after they got mine they send ST a "cannot repair quote" and they started the refund process.


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> for square trade they dont work on them, they send you a box which goes to third party repair place, im 99% sure they didnt even try working on it bc the next day after they got mine they send ST a "cannot repair quote" and they started the refund process.


That's funny how the square trade process works for Korean monitors..... I think I'll consider it.. I wish it was cheaper though.....


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> That's funny how the square trade process works for Korean monitors..... I think I'll consider it.. I wish it was cheaper though.....


cheaper?!?! are you serious?!?! for the service provided, it cant be beat, did it take about 3 weeks? yes... would i have been screwed if i didnt have it? YES! if you wanna take the chance of "shoddy" electronics going out and having to fork out the $$ to send it back to s. korea, then by all means. greatest thing is they refund you the warranty price too >.< cant be beat.


----------



## sbruno624

Holy huge this thing is huge


----------



## GreyRaven

First timer here, as a lot of people here







.

This whole thread IMHO is a big fishing advertisement.
Yes, i am looking at you OP







.

Well it worked on me, and bought a QNIX from dream-seller.
Hope this perfect pixel magic trick works.

I am certain that if these gonna have good OC on them, the prices will skyrocket very soon.
So anyone with the right rig, money to spare and desire to tango with one (or three) of these, i say it is about time to do it.

I guess i just added fuel


----------



## wntrsnowg

Ordered mine Tuesday night, shipped Wed and it should be delivered here in CA tomorrow.

p.s. Thank you mods for deleting those advertisements that a certain korean monitor seller posted on here, 3 times.


----------



## dascth

Just signed up to post. I ordered the $317 pixel perfect matte one from hulustar. I don't know how this photo below is possible, but I just had to post it.









Oh, and why doesn't pixel perfect mean all the pixels are perfect? I'm hoping mine really is, but it's a little misleading to have to caveat that label with an asterisk.

Oh, and I'm a serious hobbyist with a nice video camera and EE skills/tools, so ask if you'd like to see something specific on mine, externally, or internally. I'm thinking about posting pics of the steps to open it up and potentially how to remove the stand if I buy (or someone donates) a vesa stand for it. I also have a PA246Q 10-bit P-IPS panel spot-on calibrated that I'll be comparing to if anyone is interested.


I should have mentioned, I'm in PHX area.


----------



## theMillen

a video teardown including stand removal would definitely be nice and a closeup of the backside of panel and pcb would be apreciated too


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Just signed up to post. I ordered the $317 pixel perfect matte one from hulustar. I don't know how this photo below is possible, but I just had to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and why doesn't pixel perfect mean all the pixels are perfect? I'm hoping mine really is, but it's a little misleading to have to caveat that label with an asterisk.
> 
> Oh, and I'm a serious hobbyist with a nice video camera and EE skills/tools, so ask if you'd like to see something specific on mine, externally, or internally. I'm thinking about posting pics of the steps to open it up and potentially how to remove the stand if I buy (or someone donates) a vesa stand for it. I also have a PA246Q 10-bit P-IPS panel spot-on calibrated that I'll be comparing to if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> I should have mentioned, I'm in PHX area.


I'm wondering the same thing. I don't understand, a lot of people are saying HuluStar has a free perfect pixel service, but the $317 one can have up to 5 dead pixels. That's hardly "perfect pixel." The actual pixel perfect listing for the glossy screen is $385, and that allows up to 1 dead pixel and no stuck pixels. If it's pixel perfect shouldn't the monitor not have any defects whatsoever? And the monitor testing service for the $317 one is not the same as the pixel perfect listings.


----------



## taiko

I ordered a Qnix matte from excellent castle on tuesday and was suprised when I got an email with tracking earlier today ,suprised cos he never emailed me to ask what price to put in for customs and what Gpu I had etc.
So this question is for the people who ordered it from uk ,how much Customs/Vat did they charge you and did you pay via the courier or customs website ? any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## sbruno624

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Just signed up to post. I ordered the $317 pixel perfect matte one from hulustar. I don't know how this photo below is possible, but I just had to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and why doesn't pixel perfect mean all the pixels are perfect? I'm hoping mine really is, but it's a little misleading to have to caveat that label with an asterisk.
> 
> Oh, and I'm a serious hobbyist with a nice video camera and EE skills/tools, so ask if you'd like to see something specific on mine, externally, or internally. I'm thinking about posting pics of the steps to open it up and potentially how to remove the stand if I buy (or someone donates) a vesa stand for it. I also have a PA246Q 10-bit P-IPS panel spot-on calibrated that I'll be comparing to if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> I should have mentioned, I'm in PHX area.


Same thing with me, I ordered Monday I think, it shipped wednesday, Using it right now. Same seller, I am not dissapoint


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing. I don't understand, a lot of people are saying HuluStar has a free perfect pixel service, but the $317 one can have up to 5 dead pixels. That's hardly "perfect pixel." The actual pixel perfect listing for the glossy screen is $385, and that allows up to 1 dead pixel and no stuck pixels. If it's pixel perfect shouldn't the monitor not have any defects whatsoever? And the monitor testing service for the $317 one is not the same as the pixel perfect listings.


I looked around for a while and found the $317 to be the best bang-for-the-buck specifically because it was stated at the top of the posting the batch of monitors was 0-2 dead pixels. So it was only a few dollars more for 0-2 instead of "pixel perfect" with 0-1. The cheapest I saw was $290 and up to 5, so I figured I wouldn't miss the $27 and wanted to mitigate a bit of risk.

I'll post how it looks. I'm a little worried I'll have no on-screen calibration controls as crazy gamut mappings are hard to fix with only a spyder and software. I'm sure I'll get decent grayscale calibration though. I wonder if these monitors report EDID info, which would help resolve some gamut mapping issues without any monitor controls.


----------



## dascth

Just got delivered.... and I'm at work :'( Actually they delivered it to a neighbor... that I don't know.

Shipped from South Korea at 3:30pm and arrived at my (neighbor's) doorstep at 11:30am, wow.


----------



## sbruno624

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> I looked around for a while and found the $317 to be the best bang-for-the-buck specifically because it was stated at the top of the posting the batch of monitors was 0-2 dead pixels. So it was only a few dollars more for 0-2 instead of "pixel perfect" with 0-1. The cheapest I saw was $290 and up to 5, so I figured I wouldn't miss the $27 and wanted to mitigate a bit of risk.
> 
> I'll post how it looks. I'm a little worried I'll have no on-screen calibration controls as crazy gamut mappings are hard to fix with only a spyder and software. I'm sure I'll get decent grayscale calibration though. I wonder if these monitors report EDID info, which would help resolve some gamut mapping issues without any monitor controls.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing. I don't understand, a lot of people are saying HuluStar has a free perfect pixel service, but the $317 one can have up to 5 dead pixels. That's hardly "perfect pixel." The actual pixel perfect listing for the glossy screen is $385, and that allows up to 1 dead pixel and no stuck pixels. If it's pixel perfect shouldn't the monitor not have any defects whatsoever? And the monitor testing service for the $317 one is not the same as the pixel perfect listings.


HuluStar has about 100 monitors that are pixel perfect he is selling for #317. I just got one of them, its perfect. No bleed no dead hot or stuck pixels, no dust.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbruno624*
> 
> HuluStar has about 100 monitors that are pixel perfect he is selling for #317. I just got one of them, its perfect. No bleed no dead hot or stuck pixels, no dust.


Yeah, it's hard to beat $317 for that kind of shipping and (supposedly, we'll see) pixel perfect screens. That's my shameless plug for him given how well it's gone so far. He deserves it though if that's everyone's experience with him (her?).


----------



## sbruno624

All i know is, i need sunglasses this thing is bright... Im used to 20 cfl, this thing is what 300... Just glad I have gunnars or id be dying


----------



## CoolGuy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbruno624*
> 
> HuluStar has about 100 monitors that are pixel perfect he is selling for #317. I just got one of them, its perfect. No bleed no dead hot or stuck pixels, no dust.


Do you have the link to the pixel perfect one for $317?


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolGuy90*
> 
> Do you have the link to the pixel perfect one for $317?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pixel-Perfect-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-PLS-Monitor-Glossy-/221215489267?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3381787cf3


----------



## rodalpho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbruno624*
> 
> All i know is, i need sunglasses this thing is bright... Im used to 20 cfl, this thing is what 300... Just glad I have gunnars or id be dying


Yes, I had to turn the brightness way down. Luckily that's the one control it _does_ have.


----------



## zbreezy1

Can anyone comment on the Matte vs. Glossy?

Glossy owners, too much glare?

I'm a matte kinda guy. You know, dull and rough to the touch.

It seems to me the Matte's are more popular given the price vs. glossy.

Oh and one more question. Has anyone bought a Matte that was not pixel perfect. How has your experience been with these?

Many thanks!


----------



## rodalpho

I didn't pay extra for perfect pixels on my matte model, but a cursory (and by cusory I mean not incredibly internet-anal, but a good five minute) scan did not notice any dead or stuck-on pixels. Even if there were some, 1440p 27" pixel density is pretty high for normal viewing distances, so you probably wouldn't notice it unless it's in the middle of the screen. I don't bother using AA in games anymore either.


----------



## VeVolve

Hey fellow Overclockers,

Just got mine today, Glossy from dream-seller. Ordered on sunday the 14th and now its the 18th. Pretty quick shipping. I got a ASUS monitor 1920x1200 upgraded to this.

I got an ASUS monitor 1920x1200 upgraded to this. You know the saying "You get what you paid for" this is true in this case. PROS: Price. Dual DVI cable included. minimum light bleed. CONS: there's one dead pixel on my monitor. Feel cheap, no OSD menu, only Brightness setting and that's it. no contrast or any other options. the power led is bright (taped up with electrical tape). the stand is ok. the color seems the ok comparing to my old ASUS. there's one dead pixel on my monitor.

I would suggest you get the perfect pixel version for $314. Or go get one at Micro Center where you can see and return if there's a problem. can't wait till Dell drop their price on the 30"


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbruno624*
> 
> HuluStar has about 100 monitors that are pixel perfect he is selling for #317. I just got one of them, its perfect. No bleed no dead hot or stuck pixels, no dust.


How do you know that he's selling 100 perfect pixel monitors for the price of the monitor without the perfect pixel service?

Edit: Anyone know the difference between the QNIX QX2710 and the X-Star DP2710? Also, do you know where you can get a cable that can plug into the power brick and a U.S. power outlet (3 pronged) without the adapter needed? I don't trust the adapter and it takes up space I don't have on my power strip.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> How do you know that he's selling 100 perfect pixel monitors for the price of the monitor without the perfect pixel service?
> 
> Edit: Also, do you know where you can get a cable that can plug into the power brick and a U.S. power outlet (3 pronged) without the adapter needed? I don't trust the adapter and it takes up space I don't have on my power strip.


im using a standard 3 prong cable that came with a psu since i have 50 billion of them


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> im using a standard 3 prong cable that came with a psu since i have 50 billion of them


I only have one. From my Catleap, which I'm selling


----------



## CoolGuy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> How do you know that he's selling 100 perfect pixel monitors for the price of the monitor without the perfect pixel service?
> 
> Edit: Anyone know the difference between the QNIX QX2710 and the X-Star DP2710? Also, do you know where you can get a cable that can plug into the power brick and a U.S. power outlet (3 pronged) without the adapter needed? I don't trust the adapter and it takes up space I don't have on my power strip.


I emailed excellent castle and another seller and both said the DP2710 and QX2710 are the same panel just slightly different bezel.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolGuy90*
> 
> I emailed excellent castle and another seller and both said the DP2710 and QX2710 are the same panel just slightly different bezel.


So then these both have the ability to overclock then. I doubt many people from OCN are buying the X-Star's though.


----------



## CoolGuy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> So then these both have the ability to overclock then. I doubt many people from OCN are buying the X-Star's though.


I have one on the way. Will post results when it comes.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolGuy90*
> 
> I have one on the way. Will post results when it comes.


Cool, can't wait







Hmm I'm really torn right now. I'm selling my Catleap to someone tomorrow so I can't go too long without a monitor. The sooner I make my decision the better, but I'd like to wait for a formal write up first.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> So then these both have the ability to overclock then. I doubt many people from OCN are buying the X-Star's though.


Panels do not determine overclockability; PCB design is responsible for that particular (very welcome) quirk.


----------



## theMillen

really tempted to order 2 more and go for nv surround >.> but then id need to get rid of my 680 2gb and get 2x 4g 680s :\


----------



## sbruno624

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> How do you know that he's selling 100 perfect pixel monitors for the price of the monitor without the perfect pixel service?
> 
> Edit: Anyone know the difference between the QNIX QX2710 and the X-Star DP2710? Also, do you know where you can get a cable that can plug into the power brick and a U.S. power outlet (3 pronged) without the adapter needed? I don't trust the adapter and it takes up space I don't have on my power strip.


Because hulustar has this at the top of his listing... and mine is pixel perfect


----------



## matriq

Hi,

Is there someone here who made a calibration with a Spyder4Pro or something similar? I'm thinking about buying one because something is not quite right about the colors. I tried some ICC profiles from TFTCentral but I can't find the perfect one.

Thanks!

(Sorry for my english)


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbruno624*
> 
> Because hulustar has this at the top of his listing... and mine is pixel perfect


Ah I never noticed that. Thanks man! Also what is the lowest offer Hulustar will automatically accept? Does anyone know? I'm on my final offer


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matriq*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is there someone here who made a calibration with a Spyder4Pro or something similar? I'm thinking about buying one because something is not quite right about the colors. I tried some ICC profiles from TFTCentral but I can't find the perfect one.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (Sorry for my engligh)


I have the Spyder4Pro and I'm receiving mines by this week. I'm not 100% sure how to utilize the calibrator correctly but if you guide me through the process, I'll send you the .ICC profile. Perhaps I'm just not used to the calibration or something...


----------



## Atomagenesis

I think this thread takes the cake for newly registered people.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matriq*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is there someone here who made a calibration with a Spyder4Pro or something similar? I'm thinking about buying one because something is not quite right about the colors. I tried some ICC profiles from TFTCentral but I can't find the perfect one.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (Sorry for my engligh)


I can, I use ArgyII CMS with DisplayCalGUI, much better and more control than some of the official software bundles. I'll run a long test with hundreds of test images to get a really good match for my monitor, but realize that each display is different and the calibration will only be close unless it's for the same monitor it was calibrated on. Also a calibration can often be dependent on the brightness or other settings that were set at the time of the calibration. I'll set mine to approximately 120cd/m2 before I calibrate and let you know what the brightness level (if it has a "level" number) is for the icc profile I create.


----------



## Brien

Does anyone know if these monitors are overclockabe to higher HZ? Even if its a bump to 80-90hz, I would be happy.

Also, how do these compare to the IPS monitors?


----------



## CoolGuy90

From this thread they seem to overclock pretty well.


----------



## Jinglesassy

There has been quite a few people posting results of overclocking them to 110 hertz in this thread and in the pls overclocking thread.

PLS is a bit better then ips with better viewing angles and it eliminates the ips white glow that ips panels have. They are also a bit easier to produce then ips so ye.


----------



## junchao8

My laptop has AMD graphics card and hdmi slot, but no DVI-D slot.

Is there anyway to buy a converter and use QX2710?


----------



## huttala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matriq*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is there someone here who made a calibration with a Spyder4Pro or something similar? I'm thinking about buying one because something is not quite right about the colors. I tried some ICC profiles from TFTCentral but I can't find the perfect one.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (Sorry for my engligh)


I'm getting 3 screens by Monday and I have 2 calibrators. I'm and since I'm new here I feel that I need to contribute to the community. So I'll make profiles for all of the screens, that should cover most setups. Just pick the icc profile that fits your screen the best.

And since I have a lot of lighting in my office I will calibrate at 140cm/m2 instead of 120 that is the standard.

It will be interesting too see how big of a difference there is between the screens.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TangoDown332

If I bought a graphics card with a DVI I ( Dual Link), would it be compatible with this monitor?


----------



## matriq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> I have the Spyder4Pro and I'm receiving mines by this week. I'm not 100% sure how to utilize the calibrator correctly but if you guide me through the process, I'll send you the .ICC profile. Perhaps I'm just not used to the calibration or something...


I just checked this video and it seems really simple 



If you can send me the ICC profile I would really appreciate, thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> I can, I use ArgyII CMS with DisplayCalGUI, much better and more control than some of the official software bundles. I'll run a long test with hundreds of test images to get a really good match for my monitor, but realize that each display is different and the calibration will only be close unless it's for the same monitor it was calibrated on. Also a calibration can often be dependent on the brightness or other settings that were set at the time of the calibration. I'll set mine to approximately 120cd/m2 before I calibrate and let you know what the brightness level (if it has a "level" number) is for the icc profile I create.


Please keep me posted! The panel is great but I'm sure it will be amazing after a calibration. Thanx!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huttala*
> 
> I'm getting 3 screens by Monday and I have 2 calibrators. I'm and since I'm new here I feel that I need to contribute to the community. So I'll make profiles for all of the screens, that should cover most setups. Just pick the icc profile that fits your screen the best.
> 
> And since I have a lot of lighting in my office I will calibrate at 140cm/m2 instead of 120 that is the standard.
> 
> It will be interesting too see how big of a difference there is between the screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Thanx a lot!


----------



## Sniping

I received my monitor today, plugged it in....nothing. I get a flashing blue light. I feel like it's the DVI-D cable that came with the monitor so I guess I'll just have to get another one. My drivers are fine (AMD 13.1) and the adapter seems to be working because the unit is on so it's either this or something within my monitor, which I don't want to deal with.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I received my monitor today, plugged it in....nothing. I get a flashing blue light. I feel like it's the DVI-D cable that came with the monitor so I guess I'll just have to get another one. My drivers are fine (AMD 13.1) and the adapter seems to be working because the unit is on so it's either this or something within my monitor, which I don't want to deal with.


I actually repped you by accident, clicked on the rep instead of quote and started typing and hit enter, so there's my free gift to you.

It's either one of two things, either your GPU is not DVI-D, which I'm thinking is probably the case, or you have a dead panel (bad connection on the pcb somewhere). I would double-check your GPU and make sure you have a DVI-D card, what card are you running anyway?


----------



## bouchnick

What the hell, this is total non-sense.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> I actually repped you by accident, clicked on the rep instead of quote and started typing and hit enter, so there's my free gift to you.
> 
> It's either one of two things, either your GPU is not DVI-D, which I'm thinking is probably the case, or you have a dead panel (bad connection on the pcb somewhere). I would double-check your GPU and make sure you have a DVI-D card, what card are you running anyway?


I have a 6950 flashed to the 6970 bios. I don't think the flash would cause any problems. Hopefully it's just the cable and not something bigger.


----------



## Jinglesassy

Thats some fast shipping Bouchnick.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I have a 6950 flashed to the 6970 bios. I don't think the flash would cause any problems. Hopefully it's just the cable and not something bigger.


Got ya. Well... I bought this cable from monoprice so I wouldn't have that problem when I order the PLS tomorrow:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10209&cs_id=1020901&p_id=2686&seq=1&format=2

It's a beast cable man, so nice, can't go wrong.


----------



## Atomagenesis

By the way, I just read this thread http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/309751-33-radeon-6950-monitor-problems

Try the bottom port on your card, your top port is DVI-A


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> By the way, I just read this thread http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/309751-33-radeon-6950-monitor-problems
> 
> Try the bottom port on your card, your top port is DVI-A


Thanks for trying to help! The QNIX is already going to the port on the bottom. Anyways, I just ordered the cable you showed me, thanks for the link.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> I actually repped you by accident, clicked on the rep instead of quote and started typing and hit enter, so there's my free gift to you.
> 
> It's either one of two things, either your GPU is not DVI-D, which I'm thinking is probably the case, or you have a dead panel (bad connection on the pcb somewhere). I would double-check your GPU and make sure you have a DVI-D card, what card are you running anyway?


And just to get nomenclature down, DVI-D is just a cable/jack that doesn't have the analog signal passed along with the digital signal. The analog signal in DVI-I is passed for potential use with those DVI-VGA adapters we've all seen, the adapters don't actually convert digital to analog VGA, they just take the analog lines of the DVI-I cable and only use those. So, DVI-D is digital signals only. Dual-link DVI, on the other hand, is DVI with a higher bandwidth to handle higher resolutions, which is what this monitor requires. So it might be your GPU doesn't have a Dual-link DVI jack.

Trying not to be uber-anal here, but it's good if we keep things clear.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> By the way, I just read this thread http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/309751-33-radeon-6950-monitor-problems
> 
> Try the bottom port on your card, your top port is DVI-A


Ok, I swear this is my last one, but that thread has the naming wrong too, even though they correctly point to the wikipedia page for it that has it right. The problem in THAT thread was that they were trying to use a DVI to VGA (analog) adapter on a digital only (DVI-D) jack. It actually had nothing to do with Dual-link, which is all that matters to us with these high res screens. It happens to be though, generally speaking, if you have a Dual-link jack and a Single-link jack, more than likely the Dual-link will also be digital-only (DVI-D), which may be where some of the confusion comes from.


----------



## Brien

So is it safe to say that the QNIX PLS is equivalent, if not better than most of the 27" IPS around the $350 dollar price bracket? Looking to buy a 27" Korean monitor of some type, and I can't see any reason why I shouldn't pull the trigger on the PLS considering it has lower bleeding, cheaper, and the PCB has had some luck overclocking.


----------



## bouchnick

What are the differences between let's say, a QNIX and X-Star monitor???


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brien*
> 
> So is it safe to say that the QNIX PLS is equivalent, if not better than most of the 27" IPS around the $350 dollar price bracket? Looking to buy a 27" Korean monitor of some type, and I can't see any reason why I shouldn't pull the trigger on the PLS considering it has lower bleeding, cheaper, and the PCB has had some luck overclocking.


The two monitors i'm typing this on are ~$350 Irun 27" IPS monitors. My QNIX arrives tomorrow, so I'll let you know.

If anything, these QNIX should be better. If they overclock safely to 100hz+ for me, then its absolutely worth it, as my IPS cant overclock. I'd have some monitors for sale though


----------



## rodalpho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I received my monitor today, plugged it in....nothing. I get a flashing blue light.


This is going to sound insulting but I had this problem myself and it took a couple minutes to figure it out, at which point I slapped myself in the face-- did you turn the monitor _on?_ When it's plugged in, the light shows up. But you need to actually push the power button, on the bottom side of the panel below the light.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodalpho*
> 
> This is going to sound insulting but I had this problem myself and it took a couple minutes to figured it out, at which point I slapped myself in the face-- did you turn the monitor _on?_ When it's plugged in, the light shows up. But you need to actually push the power button, on the bottom side of the panel below the light.


Even the best of us have stupid moments


----------



## CoolGuy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bouchnick*
> 
> What are the differences between let's say, a QNIX and X-Star monitor???


I emailed a few sellers and they all said its the same panel but slightly different bezel. It seems though X-star's are always a few dollars cheaper. I have one on order and will update when it comes.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodalpho*
> 
> This is going to sound insulting but I had this problem myself and it took a couple minutes to figure it out, at which point I slapped myself in the face-- did you turn the monitor _on?_ When it's plugged in, the light shows up. But you need to actually push the power button, on the bottom side of the panel below the light.


haha, yes, it was in fact on. I get the flashing only after I turn the monitor on, the light is blue for a second then it starts flashing. I really feel like it's the cable, I guess it would be good if I didn't use the stock cable too, I hear they're kinda cheap.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Trying not to be uber-anal here, but it's good if we keep things clear.


Yeah that was just a tad bit uber anal, I already know all that stuff I work in IT so... yeah.


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matriq*
> 
> I just checked this video and it seems really simple
> 
> 
> 
> If you can send me the ICC profile I would really appreciate, thank you!
> Please keep me posted! The panel is great but I'm sure it will be amazing after a calibration. Thanx!
> Thanx a lot!


I mean I know how it works but I'm not sure if I'm doing the calibration correctly. Everything just seems a bit darker than usual and the colors do look better. If there is any setting you would like me to calibrate at, let me know though


----------



## apav

So guys, square trade definitely covers these QX2710's from ebay? I don't care if they won't repair or replace the monitor, as long as I get a full refund if there's a problem. You can buy from the square trade site right? I have a coupon I want to use.


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> So guys, square trade definitely covers these QX2710's from ebay? I don't care if they won't repair or replace the monitor, as long as I get a full refund if there's a problem. You can buy from the square trade site right? I have a coupon I want to use.


Yeah, they seem to cover these monitors. I got an email from Ebay a day after I purchased it and it linked me to SquareTrade. If possible, would you share the coupon privately? Thanks!


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> Yeah, they seem to cover these monitors. I got an email from Ebay a day after I purchased it and it linked me to SquareTrade. If possible, would you share the coupon privately? Thanks!


I think it's only one use per code. But go to slickdeals.net, search square trade and click on a recent thread. They post codes daily.


----------



## wntrsnowg

reporting back in on my hulustar purchase for the $317 qnix.

Ordered late on Tuesday (3/16/13), it shipped Wednesday, delivered today (Thursday 3/19/13) to CA after only being in shipping for two days. Holy holy that was fast shipping from Seoul, South Korea









So far I haven't found any dead pixels or light bleed. I consider myself lucky. Picture quality is amazing.

However, I did order a glossy screen and received a matte. Still deciding what I want to do about that....


----------



## CoolGuy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> reporting back in on my hulustar purchase for the $317 qnix.
> 
> Ordered late on Tuesday (3/16/13), it shipped Wednesday, delivered today (Thursday 3/19/13) to CA after only being in shipping for two days. Holy holy that was fast shipping from Seoul, South Korea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I haven't found any dead pixels or light bleed. I consider myself lucky. Picture quality is amazing.
> 
> However, I did order a glossy screen and received a matte. Still deciding what I want to do about that....


pics!


----------



## dascth

Ok, took a bunch of unboxing pics and video until my wife stole the camera for a baby shower she's hosting in the rest of the house. First impressions:

I have so far found 1 stuck green subpixel on the right side of the screen, when doing a quick all white and then all black test. Doesn't bother me a bit. If I sit normal sitting distance from it, I don't see it while it completely black (to help notice it more). No big deal!









It starts out at 100% brightness and when you change the brightness, there is no indication of the level you're at, so I won't be able to state what brightness to set it to for the icc file I produce for y'all. I'll probably just say "go to zero brightness and then click BRI+ 15 times" or something like that.

At around 120cd/m2 brightness (brightness adjustments are coarse, ~ +/-10cd/m2 per push of button) the black level is about 20% lower than my P-IPS monitor (PA246Q), meaning the contrast ratio is about 20% higher. That's good, but I imagine it's about the same as the IPS panels with the best black levels (mine isn't).

Testing the gamut of the panel shows it's going to cover virtually all of srgb, meaning calibration shouldn't be limited by the colors it can produce (yay). The raw gamut is somewhere in between my IPS monitor and my VA monitor. My IPS kicks it's trash, but that's because it's a wide gamut monitor, this never was meant to be. It's primary and secondary colors are significantly past srgb, besides cyan, which is common for non-wide gamut monitors.

I didn't really realize how much higher resolution this was going to be. I knew the numbers, but it's very impressive in person.

The only part that really feels flimsy about it (to me) is that the panel isn't firmly secured to the casing, so you can stick your finger tip between the panel and the casing, more-so in the middle of edges than the corners.

The blue power LED is TOO bright.

Out of the box the calibration wasn't horrid at all, but it wasn't really that close to being perfect either. You definitely want to calibrate this if you want accurate color. It'll seem "impressive" out of the box, but impressive is rarely "accurate".

I'm in the middle of the calibration session right now, so I'll let you know how it turns out. I'm pretty picky so I should be able to give you a good idea of color accuracy compared to a stellar IPS.

EDIT: oh, and it definitely has worse backlight bleed and consistency than all my other monitors. But you don't notice much with anything but dark screens. I'll work on opening it up and fixing that for y'all to read about too.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Darn, really wish I knew about the hulustar listing before I ordered mine from excellentcastle. Oh well, hopefully I get a good one just the same. Keep the good info coming guys!


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Ok, took a bunch of unboxing pics and video until my wife stole the camera for a baby shower she's hosting in the rest of the house. First impressions:
> 
> I have so far found 1 stuck green subpixel on the right side of the screen, when doing a quick all white and then all black test. Doesn't bother me a bit. If I sit normal sitting distance from it, I don't see it while it completely black (to help notice it more). No big deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It starts out at 100% brightness and when you change the brightness, there is no indication of the level you're at, so I won't be able to state what brightness to set it to for the icc file I produce for y'all. I'll probably just say "go to zero brightness and then click BRI+ 15 times" or something like that.
> 
> At around 120cd/m2 brightness (brightness adjustments are coarse, ~ +/-10cd/m2 per push of button) the black level is about 20% lower than my P-IPS monitor (PA246Q), meaning the contrast ratio is about 20% higher. That's good, but I imagine it's about the same as the IPS panels with the best black levels (mine isn't).
> 
> Testing the gamut of the panel shows it's going to cover virtually all of srgb, meaning calibration shouldn't be limited by the colors it can produce (yay). The raw gamut is somewhere in between my IPS monitor and my VA monitor. My IPS kicks it's trash, but that's because it's a wide gamut monitor, this never was meant to be. It's primary and secondary colors are significantly past srgb, besides cyan, which is common for non-wide gamut monitors.
> 
> I didn't really realize how much higher resolution this was going to be. I knew the numbers, but it's very impressive in person.
> 
> The only part that really feels flimsy about it (to me) is that the panel isn't firmly secured to the casing, so you can stick your finger tip between the panel and the casing, more-so in the middle of edges than the corners.
> 
> The blue power LED is TOO bright.
> 
> Out of the box the calibration wasn't horrid at all, but it wasn't really that close to being perfect either. You definitely want to calibrate this if you want accurate color. It'll seem "impressive" out of the box, but impressive is rarely "accurate".
> 
> I'm in the middle of the calibration session right now, so I'll let you know how it turns out. I'm pretty picky so I should be able to give you a good idea of color accuracy compared to a stellar IPS.
> 
> EDIT: oh, and it definitely has worse backlight bleed and consistency than all my other monitors. But you don't notice much with anything but dark screens. I'll work on opening it up and fixing that for y'all to read about too.


After calibration, do you think it will look better than the Korean IPS monitors out there, for instance a Catleap? The colors should be around the same, with the PLS being a tad better no? I'm curious to see how this thing compares to the S-IPS panel used in the Apple displays and the Korean IPS monitors.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> After calibration, do you think it will look better than the Korean IPS monitors out there, for instance a Catleap? The colors should be around the same, with the PLS being a tad better no? I'm curious to see how this thing compares to the S-IPS panel used in the Apple displays and the Korean IPS monitors.


My personal view is that people play up the difference of PLS over IPS a bit too much; I'd imagine you won't notice much of a difference. The only thing I've really noticed so far (pre-calibration admittedly) is that the blacks on the PLS are lower than _my_ IPS, and that the blacks are less green/gray, it's got more of a steel-y blue cast, which perceptually makes it seems darker too.

I don't have a clue how those other Korean IPS monitors are as I've never seen one, so I really can't compare to them. So far, I'm relatively optimistic for what this panel can do though. Again, I'll get back to you in an hour or so for post-calibration impressions...


----------



## dascth

Ok, that didn't take as long to finish as I thought. Here's my initial calibration for y'all to try out. I'm sure I'll redo it at different brightness levels and maybe some higher quality ones too, but hey, it's a start...

I'll skip the hyperbole and just say, it calibrates very well.









DUAL-DVI 2013-04-18 120cdm² 6500K 2.2 HQ XYZLUT+MTX --- Br127.zip 424k .zip file


This is the gamut of the monitor itself:


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Ok, that didn't take as long to finish as I thought. Here's my initial calibration for y'all to try out. I'm sure I'll redo it at different brightness levels and maybe some higher quality ones too, but hey, it's a start...
> 
> I'll skip the hyperbole and just say, it calibrates very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUAL-DVI 2013-04-18 120cdm² 6500K 2.2 HQ XYZLUT+MTX --- Br127.zip 424k .zip file
> 
> 
> This is the gamut of the monitor itself:


How much better does it look now?! Thanks for this


----------



## Coolwaters

if i can get these to 120hz then i could sell it for $600+ on 120hz.net

a perfect pixel B2 catleap is 800+ right now..

if it shipped today i hope i get it 2morrow


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> How much better does it look now?! Thanks for this


It doesn't start out terrible, but it stops my mind from constantly noticing all the ways it was out of calibration before. I'm picky though. I started testing with movies and noticed a purple cast that I don't like, so I checked the calibration (simple gray-scale measurements) and verified it. I'll redo this and get it right and post it. Here's how it's off (this isn't caused by the monitor, but my calibration, so no worries):

The red green and blue should be on top of each other, because the red and blue are higher, they're more prominent, hence the purple cast. The purple/magenta line has nothing to do with the color purple, it's the average error. Below 4 is "imperceptible", but I find that not to be the case. I shoot for less than 1.



But look how accurately it was able to calibrate gamma:


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Ok, that didn't take as long to finish as I thought. Here's my initial calibration for y'all to try out. I'm sure I'll redo it at different brightness levels and maybe some higher quality ones too, but hey, it's a start...
> 
> I'll skip the hyperbole and just say, it calibrates very well.


After loading the calibration profile into windows and selecting it, is a restart needed for changes to take effect?


----------



## dishayu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zbreezy1*
> 
> Can anyone comment on the Matte vs. Glossy?
> 
> Glossy owners, too much glare?
> 
> I'm a matte kinda guy. You know, dull and rough to the touch.
> 
> It seems to me the Matte's are more popular given the price vs. glossy.
> 
> Oh and one more question. Has anyone bought a Matte that was not pixel perfect. How has your experience been with these?
> 
> Many thanks!


I bought a matte display not listed as pixel perfect but it has 0 dead/stuck pixels anyways.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dishayu*
> 
> I bought a matte display not listed as pixel perfect but it has 0 dead/stuck pixels anyways.


Just rub it in!


----------



## dascth

No, you shouldn't. Maybe switch between lots of profiles just to verify you see the screen change as you do so, then you know you're getting what you are selecting, even if a couple are close to each other. I have had times where it didn't seem to be letting me change them on the fly for some reason.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dishayu*
> 
> I bought a matte display not listed as pixel perfect but it has 0 dead/stuck pixels anyways.


I wonder if the matte versions end up hurting the PQ. Is the AG coating aggressive?


----------



## aFreak

I must say I'm impressed with Dream-Seller. Ordered a glossy display Sunday night. Received it this morning. I don't see any dead pixels so yay. I'm currently running a Sapphire 5850, it works. The monitor doesn't show bios. But no biggie. Running at 60 Hz

Here's a picture of it with a black background with lights out:

My Samsung 32" TV

Qnix Monitor


Is that good or bad light bleed?
Is there a way to remove the Stand completely? I plan on mounting it onto my monitor mount on my desk but the stand just sticks out.


----------



## paid2kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Ok, that didn't take as long to finish as I thought. Here's my initial calibration for y'all to try out. I'm sure I'll redo it at different brightness levels and maybe some higher quality ones too, but hey, it's a start...
> 
> I'll skip the hyperbole and just say, it calibrates very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUAL-DVI 2013-04-18 120cdm² 6500K 2.2 HQ XYZLUT+MTX --- Br127.zip 424k .zip file


I just wanted to report in and say your profile is a big help. It took me from an off white at partial brightness to white. Thank you.


----------



## glina

A word of caution:

Bought a Matt QX2710 last Friday from dream-seller and it is still not shipped.
Yesterday, he told me that it will be shipped today, but I got no tracking number so I guess this was a lie.

Buy elsewhere.


----------



## dascth

I'm glad. If most people find my final calibration (still working on my second one) is spot on, that'll actually tell us the screen is pretty consistent and you may not need a custom calibration on your own unit. Here's to hoping they don't vary much.

Oh, and my first computer was a Commodore 64








load "*",8,1


----------



## dascth

Oh, do people want a calibration that ignores black hue or not? Ignoring color problems in black and near black maintains your darkest blacks possible (better contrast ratio) but dark scenes such as dark movies may seem tinted. If you have the calibration fix those problems, it can only do so by adding red, green, or blue to balance it out, which will of course lighten the color of these dark shades.

I'm personally having it mostly ignore black color issues since I have a second monitor for movies (my VA panel). You can see that in my calibration pics previously (the one where I talk about the purple cast) as the black level is not even close to having red/green/blue lined up. If anyone wants it neutral all the way down, at the expense of contrast/black level, let me know.


----------



## SenorToucan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paid2kill*
> 
> I just wanted to report in and say your profile is a big help. It took me from an off white at partial brightness to white. Thank you.


New to the monitor scene, how do I load an icc profile?


----------



## fagoatse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Oh, do people want a calibration that ignores black hue or not? Ignoring color problems in black and near black maintains your darkest blacks possible (better contrast ratio) but dark scenes such as dark movies may seem tinted. If you have the calibration fix those problems, it can only do so by adding red, green, or blue to balance it out, which will of course lighten the color of these dark shades.
> 
> I'm personally having it mostly ignore black color issues since I have a second monitor for movies (my VA panel). You can see that in my calibration pics previously (the one where I talk about the purple cast) as the black level is not even close to having red/green/blue lined up. If anyone wants it neutral all the way down, at the expense of contrast/black level, let me know.


hmm, how do these profiles work? Are they GPU settings, windows? From what I've heard you cannot change any display preferences in these monitors.
I'm still waiting for my qx2710 but does coating affect calibration settings? I'm getting a matte model and I mainly play games.


----------



## King4x4

Just received a tracking number for the three screens I ordered from Dream-Seller. Lets see how long they ship to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Oh, do people want a calibration that ignores black hue or not? Ignoring color problems in black and near black maintains your darkest blacks possible (better contrast ratio) but dark scenes such as dark movies may seem tinted. If you have the calibration fix those problems, it can only do so by adding red, green, or blue to balance it out, which will of course lighten the color of these dark shades.
> 
> I'm personally having it mostly ignore black color issues since I have a second monitor for movies (my VA panel). You can see that in my calibration pics previously (the one where I talk about the purple cast) as the black level is not even close to having red/green/blue lined up. If anyone wants it neutral all the way down, at the expense of contrast/black level, let me know.


I'm considering one of these displays. Very tempting, as it's pretty much what I want, except for the aspect ratio, but the price is hard to pass up on.

IF I get one, I do dabble in graphic art, so a neutrally calibrated profile would be nice. I've got a TV for movies after all


----------



## dascth

I'll post links to some videos with me sounding like an idiot (hate my voice on videos) later that shows panel/case gap, initial brightness, partial unboxing, case materials, buttons, stand construction, and me finding my dead pixel (not even visible in the video). For now, pics as promised.










This is strange, the larger hole on the left has no purpose, it's the small hole in the middle you use.



This one came out easily, the rest were pretty well stuck in.


panel/casing gaps




Millie didn't like me taking all the pictures of the monitor and not her...
tilt

tilt





My 10' Monoprice 24awd DVI-D compared to the 3' one in the monitor box.


This shows the lowest brightness setting of my IPS (right) versus this new PLS (left). The PLS is un-usably dark at this setting; this isn't showing black levels at the same brightness, just how low the brightness settings go.


----------



## dishayu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> I wonder if the matte versions end up hurting the PQ. Is the AG coating aggressive?


Not at all. The quality is superb and the AG coating isn't even as "aggresive" as it should be.

I think this is turning out to be one of the best 1440p displays out of Korea. Easy to calibrate. Confirmed, genuine 120Hz overclock for under $300. The price for these puppies is going to go up in no time, i think.

Here's the post in the overclocking thread with the 120Hz confirmation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paid2kill*
> 
> Allow me to give you all the definitive proof you've been looking for! These were taken with my Canon DSLR camera at a set 1/10 of a second shutter speed. There are 3 pictures at 60hz and 3 pictures at 120hz. So there you have it, the monitor is genuinely running 120hz!


----------



## dascth

Alright, time for bed (2am here), I do have a day job.

Here's my second calibration, no more purple!







I'll have to figure out how to tell you what my monitor brightness is set to so this can be used as intended... the things we have to do for a good deal









I did a bit more than nothing on making black more neutral, but not a whole lot.

DUAL-DVI 2013-04-19 D6500 75% neutral 2.2 HQ XYZLUT+MTX.zip 422k .zip file


----------



## Jinru

Found a bunch of youtube vids of a guy showcasing his QX2710.


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Alright, time for bed (2am here), I do have a day job.
> 
> Here's my second calibration, no more purple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to figure out how to tell you what my monitor brightness is set to so this can be used as intended... the things we have to do for a good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I did a bit more than nothing on making black more neutral, but not a whole lot.
> 
> DUAL-DVI 2013-04-19 D6500 75% neutral 2.2 HQ XYZLUT+MTX.zip 422k .zip file


Wow, brilliant. Thank you for this profile! If you could please find a way to tell us the brightness setting I'm sure we would all be grateful









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinru*
> 
> Found a bunch of youtube vids of a guy showcasing his QX2710.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That third video did a nice job of showing the assembly. Doesn't bother me at all though really, so long as the quality of the panel itself isn't compromised.


----------



## halodude23

Well, I don't know what to say but the shipping is extremely fast. It was supposed to be delivered on Monday but somehow it is already in Kentucky and it'll be here by today I hope....


----------



## GreyRaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinru*


Wow, I certainly put a low expectation on the case build and the assembly, but this







.
Well if it's not broken and the monitor is working fine i got no quarrel.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreyRaven*
> 
> Wow, I certainly put a low expectation on the case build and the assembly, but this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Well if it's not broken and the monitor is working fine i got no quarrel.


Please tell me that's a defective one and all don't come like that.


----------



## matriq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Alright, time for bed (2am here), I do have a day job.
> 
> Here's my second calibration, no more purple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to figure out how to tell you what my monitor brightness is set to so this can be used as intended... the things we have to do for a good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a bit more than nothing on making black more neutral, but not a whole lot.
> 
> DUAL-DVI 2013-04-19 D6500 75% neutral 2.2 HQ XYZLUT+MTX.zip 422k .zip file


Wow there's a big improvement! Gray is really gray now. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Alright, time for bed (2am here), I do have a day job.
> 
> Here's my second calibration, no more purple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to figure out how to tell you what my monitor brightness is set to so this can be used as intended... the things we have to do for a good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a bit more than nothing on making black more neutral, but not a whole lot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> DUAL-DVI 2013-04-19 D6500 75% neutral 2.2 HQ XYZLUT+MTX.zip 422k .zip file


Someone link this in the first post!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know what to say but the shipping is extremely fast. It was supposed to be delivered on Monday but somehow it is already in Kentucky and it'll be here by today I hope....


I very much doubt it will be there today, they often have it arrive really close to you and then don't deliver it till the next day. Just to annoy you.


----------



## loki23

My monitor arrived from Hulustar yesterday. Shipping was beyond fast. One bad pixel but I have to really focus to notice it. Minor backlight bleeding. If I decided to try and remove the stand I will probably try the fix that was posted previously. I agree that the dvi cable is too short but it will do the job until I get a longer one.

Colors on this monitor are beautiful. It makes my 1080p TN look horrible! Stand really isn't too bad, not sure why people were complaining. The monitor does have the vesa mounting holes on the back (as seen in peoples photos) but like someone previously posted it doesn't look like it comes off easily.


----------



## GreyRaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Please tell me that's a defective one and all don't come like that.


I can't say for sure, my monitor in the way. But i can assume that the monitor in the vid was faulty since no body mentioned in this thread anything about such case.
You can however, expect that the monitor will not be tight sealed, there will be spacing somewhere. But not like the vid.

I think there will be some patching to do with this babe


----------



## MrGreenankle

Hello guys! I am looking to buy this monitor, and I am wondering if somebody could point me in the right direction for a matte monitor with the best conditions (amount of dead pixels etc) that is around 300$.

I looked for them but i only find glossy monitors for thsi price... Did they already raise the price?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## GreyRaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreenankle*
> 
> Hello guys! I am looking to buy this monitor, and I am wondering if somebody could point me in the right direction for a matte monitor with the best conditions (amount of dead pixels etc) that is around 300$.
> 
> I looked for them but i only find glossy monitors for thsi price... Did they already raise the price?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


The cheapest matte perfect pixel is $349.90. It was 339.90 yesterday.
If i am in your shoes, i would consider the non perfect version while the prices still low. As your greatest fear should come from the light bleeding, not dead/ stuck pixels.

I myself got a supposedly "perfect pixel" on the way to me. It is a glossy for 314.9$. but for 350$, i would turn away to the now cheapest glossy 290$ (as we speak). It is all about Risk and benefit.

Anyway, you better decide sooner than later.


----------



## paid2kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorToucan*
> 
> New to the monitor scene, how do I load an icc profile?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****oatse*
> 
> hmm, how do these profiles work? Are they GPU settings, windows? From what I've heard you cannot change any display preferences in these monitors.
> I'm still waiting for my qx2710 but does coating affect calibration settings? I'm getting a matte model and I mainly play games.


This is what I followed:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install


----------



## apav

Can someone that has the Qnix do me a small favor please? Can you make your monitor face straight forward (so it's not tilting too far up or down), take a ruler or tape measure and measure from the bottom of the screen (top of the bottom part of the bezel) to the surface of your desk? I want to see how high it is since you can't adjust the height. Thanks so much


----------



## Frisbez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Can someone that has the Qnix do me a small favor please? Can you make your monitor face straight forward (so it's not tilting too far up or down), take a ruler or tape measure and measure from the bottom of the screen (top of the bottom part of the bezel) to the surface of your desk? I want to see how high it is since you can't adjust the height. Thanks so much


I don't have a tape measure sitting around, but it's a little more than a credit card from my desk to the top of the bottom bezel. I would say 4 inches maybe 4.5. Hopefully that is at least a little helpful.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frisbez*
> 
> I don't have a tape measure sitting around, but it's a little more than a credit card from my desk to the top of the bottom bezel. I would say 4 inches maybe 4.5. Hopefully that is at least a little helpful.


Thank you, +rep. Hmm that sounds pretty low. With my Catleap, the most bottom part of the bezel is barely above a credit card, and its bezel is pretty fat. It would take about a credit card and a half to reach the most bottom part of my Catleap's screen. Looks like I'll be tilting this QNIX up a bit.


----------



## MrGreenankle

Ok thanks, but are you sure about glossy? I don't like the idea of it as I always have lamps on in my room when it is not bright outside.

Also, what seller is the most reputable and handles problems the best?


----------



## cor35vet

I've calibrated mine today with a Spyder4 Elite which a friend of mine borrowed me.
I have a glossy Qnix QX2710 with the backlight on 145cd/m²
Here's the calibration profile: http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710.icm
That was on 96Hz but I don't think it matters. I'd suggest using a profile and checking out the difference by yourself.
Amazing monitor.
See http://www.overclock.net/t/1374065/korean-qnix-qx2710-evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-matte-samsung-pls-panel/640#post_19800281 for updated profiles.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Can someone that has the Qnix do me a small favor please? Can you make your monitor face straight forward (so it's not tilting too far up or down), take a ruler or tape measure and measure from the bottom of the screen (top of the bottom part of the bezel) to the surface of your desk? I want to see how high it is since you can't adjust the height. Thanks so much


Measured, 4 inches dead on.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Measured, 4 inches dead on.


Yep, will definitely be tilting!







too low for me but oh well. Can't remove that white plastic part from the monitor anyway.


----------



## dascth

FYI, I would suggest you turn OFF "Use Extended Display Identification Data" in the AMD Catalyst Control Center if you have and AMD Graphics card. Gamut drops from ~95% to ~93% and it does affect color balance (so you'd have to calibrate with it on) as it adds red. I did not use it on my two calibrations.


----------



## GreyRaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreenankle*
> 
> Ok thanks, but are you sure about glossy? I don't like the idea of it as I always have lamps on in my room when it is not bright outside.
> 
> Also, what seller is the most reputable and handles problems the best?


If you want the matte, then go for the matte. The difference is 25$

I guess the answer to your last question about the seller would be bigclothcraft. He or she didn't offer free shipping to my area, so i got mine from Dream-Seller.
bigclothcraft offer a matte for 317$. If the shipping is free to your side then you are set, i guess.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-ll-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Panel-Monitor-Matte-Screen-/151011442822?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item2328fbc086#sp_cr


----------



## MrGreenankle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreyRaven*
> 
> If you want the matte, then go for the matte. The difference is 25$
> 
> I guess the answer to your last question about the seller would be bigclothcraft. He or she didn't offer free shipping to my area, so i got mine from Dream-Seller.
> bigclothcraft offer a matte for 317$. If the shipping is free to your side then you are set, i guess.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-ll-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Panel-Monitor-Matte-Screen-/151011442822?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item2328fbc086#sp_cr


It was not free, not worth getting it from them then? Or are they superior to the others in some way that makes it well-payed money?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> FYI, I would suggest you turn OFF "Use Extended Display Identification Data" in the AMD Catalyst Control Center if you have and AMD Graphics card. Gamut drops from ~95% to ~93% and it does affect color balance (so you'd have to calibrate with it on) as it adds red. I did not use it on my two calibrations.


What do you suggest to do with other settings in the CCC? Such as those found under:
Video>Color>Advanced Video Color
Video>Quality


----------



## bhazard451

Got mine. Some box damage. Hopefully it didn't damage. Unboxing later.


----------



## GreyRaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreenankle*
> 
> It was not free, not worth getting it from them then? Or are they superior to the others in some way that makes it well-payed money?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


He is a very good seller, but a 40$ shipping fee while others sell it cheaper for free shipping.
I say let him eat the dust for a while. It is up to you.

In the other hand you can put your nick with most of us with Dream-Seller, or wait our review on the product and service but risk price raises.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhazard451*
> 
> Got mine. Some box damage. Hopefully it didn't damage. Unboxing later.


The horror


----------



## jdmathew

PLEASSE!!! If anyone has this QNIX qx2710, let us know whether or not it can overclock past 100hz. I have a 60hz Yamakasi and with SLI GTX 680's, a 100hz+ monitor is a MUST for me. But I definitely do not want another 60hz version lying around. Thanks!


----------



## rileyscottp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmathew*
> 
> PLEASSE!!! If anyone has this QNIX qx2710, let us know whether or not it can overclock past 100hz. I have a 60hz Yamakasi and with SLI GTX 680's, a 100hz+ monitor is a MUST for me. But I definitely do not want another 60hz version lying around. Thanks!


See this thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1382348/post-your-pls-overclocking-results/80

We're pretty sure at least 100Hz is achieveable. Mine is at 120Hz working fine but others have reported they can't go that high without getting discoloration on some areas of the screen and/or artifacting.


----------



## Sunreeper

Can somebody post a picture of the monitor running with the matte coating? I want to see how strong it is.


----------



## Brien

I have a question about you guys posting calibration profiles. Can I use these without the hardware calibrators?


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brien*
> 
> I have a question about you guys posting calibration profiles. Can I use these without the hardware calibrators?


Yes


----------



## Atomagenesis

Whats the difference between the Xstar's and the Qnix's? I am going to get one of these two:

The Qnix is 8ms but the Xstar is 8ms response time, different PCB's?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-X-STAR-DP2710-LED-27-Matte-Screen-QHD-PLS-Computer-Monitor-2560x1440-DVI-D-/130889054084?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e79987784

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matt-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Panel-PC-Monitor-/221203079356?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3380bb20bc

I Just want the better one of these two. Go for the Qnix?


----------



## paid2kill

Even though the ebay listings like to show the qnix qx2710 as being 6ms while the x-star ones are shown as 8ms, I have the qnix and in the little booklet which comes with it, it is actually listed as 8ms as well so make of that what you will.


----------



## Zero4549

Is there actually a difference between the Xstar and the Qnix? I haven't seen anyone actually answer that yet, and they _look_ identical. If they're really the same, I don't know why anyone would pay more for a Qnix when the Xstar is cheaper (and has a "cooler" logo







).


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Is there actually a difference between the Xstar and the Qnix? I haven't seen anyone actually answer that yet, and they _look_ identical. If they're really the same, I don't know why anyone would pay more for a Qnix when the Xstar is cheaper (and has a "cooler" logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I think because people DON'T know, they are tending towards the more proven product, which is why the Qnix is more. It's "the devil that you know".

This entire topic and people's concerns revolve around balancing risk/reward. There's so many variables, people are just searching for those combinations that equal the best bang for the buck (which seller, which type/wording of warranty, which brand monitor, IPS/PLS, how much to pay, risk of dead pixels). I'd imagine from the price disparity that the risk "feels" higher with the Xstar since there's less known about it. Really that's why these PLS panels in general are a better steal because they're less well known compared to "big" names like catleap or the crossover IPS panels.


----------



## bhazard451

Just set mine up, and I already like it a little better than the 27" Irun right next to it. Testing overclock next.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> I think because people DON'T know, they are tending towards the more proven product, which is why the Qnix is more. It's "the devil that you know".
> 
> This entire topic and people's concerns revolve around balancing risk/reward. There's so many variables, people are just searching for those combinations that equal the best bang for the buck (which seller, which type/wording of warranty, which brand monitor, IPS/PLS, how much to pay, risk of dead pixels). I'd imagine from the price disparity that the risk "feels" higher with the Xstar since there's less known about it. Really that's why these PLS panels in general are a better steal because they're less well known compared to "big" names like catleap or the crossover IPS panels.


Heck even at the same price, I'd take a PLS over an IPS panel, but that's not really the point.

Personally I'd buck the trend and get a Xstar, but I do work with photoshop on occasion, and $20 bucks more for the panel that already has some profiles available is cheaper than $200 for a calibrator (and good enough for the level of work I do).

Now... If I could confirm that they are indeed the same panels and PCBs....

PS - who was the first guy who looked at two identical looking and listed products, and decided to go with the more expensive one with the weirder name and started this trend?


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> PS - who was the first guy who looked at two identical looking and listed products, and decided to go with the more expensive one with the weirder name and started this trend?


Maybe they weren't more expensive then. Or maybe they were, and they assumed it must be "better" since it was more money. Sellers are always fishing with higher priced versions of the exact same thing because people actually think this way.


----------



## bhazard451

The X-Star didn't drop until after the QNIX sale started. If the X-Star was $289 I would have jumped on that one. It is uncertain if the X-Star can overclock yet.

My dream seller $289 screen has no dead pixels. It does have one spot of blacklight bleed though, which can probably be corrected by the method a few pages prior. I think the blacks are slightly better than my IPS too.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhazard451*
> 
> The X-Star didn't drop until after the QNIX sale started. If the X-Star was $289 I would have jumped on that one. It is uncertain if the X-Star can overclock yet.
> 
> My dream seller $289 screen has no dead pixels. It does have one spot of blacklight bleed though, which can probably be corrected by the method a few pages prior. I think the blacks are slightly better than my IPS too.


PLS should always have richer black and faster response than IPS, AFAIK.


----------



## zippoxer

I'm going for a matte QNIX since I can't stand reflections on my displays. Otherwise, I'd buy a glossy QNIX from dream-seller for $289.

I can't choose between hulustar and dream-seller. Shipping included, hulustar's offer for a matte QNIX is $357 (extra $40 for shipping), while deam-seller's is $326.

I read many positive reviews in this thread from hulustar's customers, less from dream-seller's. Is hulustar a more reliable QNIX seller than dream-seller? If so, is his offer worth the extra $$ ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-2-ll-2560x1440-WQHD-Samsung-PLS-Monitor-Matt-Screen-/130868312541?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e785bf9dd
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matt-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Panel-PC-Monitor-/221203080190?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3380bb23fe


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zippoxer*
> 
> I'm going for a matte QNIX since I can't stand reflections on my displays. Otherwise, I'd buy a glossy QNIX from dream-seller for $289.
> 
> I can't choose between hulustar and dream-seller. Shipping included, hulustar's offer for a matte QNIX is $357 (extra $40 for shipping), while deam-seller's is $326.
> 
> I read many positive reviews in this thread from hulustar's customers, less from dream-seller's. Is hulustar a more reliable QNIX seller than dream-seller? If so, is his offer worth the extra $$ ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-2-ll-2560x1440-WQHD-Samsung-PLS-Monitor-Matt-Screen-/130868312541?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e785bf9dd
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matt-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Panel-PC-Monitor-/221203080190?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3380bb23fe


Why is it $40 more for shipping? That's the one I got for $317, free shipping from hulustar and it doesn't state anything still about $40 for shipping.


----------



## zippoxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Why is it $40 more for shipping? That's the one I got for $317, free shipping from hulustar and it doesn't state anything still about $40 for shipping.


I guess the shipping is not free because I'm shipping it to Israel. Weird thing that dream-seller has free shipping.


----------



## yym789

I received my X-STAR DP2710 from bigclothcraft today. It's only 287.98USD + 30.89CAD (handling fee + TAX). I live in Quebec. So far So good. This monitor can over-clock from 60HZ to 120HZ with 32bit. I can't say nothing.

ss.jpg 144k .jpg file


----------



## CoolGuy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yym789*
> 
> I received my X-STAR DP2710 from bigclothcraft today. It's only 287.98USD + 30.89CAD (handling fee + TAX). I live in Quebec. So far So good. This monitor can over-clock from 60HZ to 120HZ with 32bit. I can't say nothing.
> 
> ss.jpg 144k .jpg file


I also ordered the same monitor from bigclothcraft.which is on its way Any dead pixels/ excessive backlight bleed?


----------



## yym789

Dead Pixels---Nothing.
Back-light ---Just a little bit on top-right in my very dark basement.


----------



## bhazard451

Safely overclocked to 96hz so far. I can immediately tell the difference, as the cursor is much smoother when I scroll on the QNIX on the left, compared to when I scroll on the IRUN on the right. What an awesome development.


----------



## caenlen

How do I overclock my monitor? i have the qnix version of this PLS and was one of the first to buy it.

i havea sapphire 7950.

please help.


----------



## caenlen

also, those two custom ICC profiles are terrible... here use this one...

use the Srgb one. its 10x better than those two that other guy posted, no offense.

dell_u3014_collection.zip 9k .zip file


edit: search for color management after u right click and install profile, then add through color management and u will see it, then set as default.


----------



## paid2kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How do I overclock my monitor? i have the qnix version of this PLS and was one of the first to buy it.
> 
> i havea sapphire 7950.
> 
> please help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> also, those two custom ICC profiles are terrible... here use this one...
> 
> use the Srgb one. its 10x better than those two that other guy posted, no offense.
> 
> dell_u3014_collection.zip 9k .zip file
> 
> 
> edit: search for color management after u right click and install profile, then add through color management and u will see it, then set as default.


I would have to say I like the last profile posted here over your dell one. :/ and sorry you don't want to read through all the pages but to overclock...

Download and follow the instructions here:
http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher

Then download and create some profiles:
http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU

The way I did it was just copying then making a new profile and pasting, then just editing the refresh rate number. Once that's done and you reboot you can go into AMDs CCC as normal and change the refresh rate.


----------



## rodalpho

If you don't want to patch your drivers, just overclock to 80Hz. That's as high as you can go on AMD.


----------



## bhazard451

With 3 monitors hooked up in total, I can only overclock to 100hz. The screen gets major artifacts and wont scale correctly any higher than that.

Going to try just the single monitor hooked up at 120hz.


----------



## rileyscottp

So if I have mine overclocked to 96Hz and I enable VSYNC, will my frame-rate only be 48FPS? I am using a single GTX 670 right now and am pushing around 75FPS with high settings and AA on in BF3. AFAIK if you are under your monitor refresh rate, your frame rate will be halved, is that right? Is there any way I can actually run at 75 FPS without getting screen tearing?

I was @ 120Hz but loaded a custom color profile and was getting blue lines across some parts of my screen, I also could see some uniformity issues running at this high of a refresh rate so I dialed it back to 96Hz. Why 96Hz? Because I like 24p videos to be smooth.


----------



## Sunreeper

Nvidia has dynamic vsync so you should be fine


----------



## Ragura

I've read through about 40 pages and I'm about to order one of these (glossy most likely). I still have two questions and hoping you kind souls have an answer for me









1) I'm coming from an old Iiyama 2ms response TN monitor. I'm guessing the image quality will blow me away, but will the pixel response time be too slow for gaming? I've read in this thread that it is "good", "decent", "better than X", but I'd like to know if there have ever been cases where you (owners of these screens) have found it irritating or detracting.

2) On Ebay I find all these different "types" of monitors that all seem to have almost identical specs (aside from voltage or speakers). I've read before that this is fishing? So the Evolution 2 = LED = Blade = SE? What about their pixel perfect editions? Are they truly guarantees for zero pixels? In that case, with my luck, it's probably worth it.

I would probably go for this one: Link to Ebay

Thanks to all of you for contributing to this wonderful thread


----------



## caenlen

I decided not to patch my drivers and instead do AMD's limit of 80hz OC, and it works, no artifacts or anything, and I can tell FPS games do feel smoother... very nice.


----------



## Failuyr

How are people using three of these? When I was reading ExcellentCastle's Description, is says DVI Dual Link only, and that adapters don't work. So how is anybody using full Eyefinity/Surround with these?


----------



## rileyscottp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Nvidia has dynamic vsync so you should be fine


You mean adaptive VSYNC? That unfortunately does not eliminate screen tearing. It does prevent your frame rate from being halved, i.e. if you have a 60Hz monitor and your frame rate goes below 60FPS - with VSYNC on your frame rate would be 30FPS - with Adaptive VSYNC on, it shuts VSYNC off when your frame rate dips below the refresh rate, so you aren't getting your FPS cut in half but the frame rate is not in vertical sync anymore so you still get tearing.


----------



## Sunreeper

Sorry, yes I meant adaptive vsync. I use two 7970s and there's a program called radeonpro that has a feature which is the exact same as adaptive vsync but its called dynamic vsync so I got confused


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> How are people using three of these? When I was reading ExcellentCastle's Description, is says DVI Dual Link only, and that adapters don't work. So how is anybody using full Eyefinity/Surround with these?


$99 active adapters work off displayport for two of these on a 6000+ AMD card. 3 could too. The active adapters have issues sometimes coming out of sleep though.


----------



## rileyscottp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> How are people using three of these? When I was reading ExcellentCastle's Description, is says DVI Dual Link only, and that adapters don't work. So how is anybody using full Eyefinity/Surround with these?


2 video cards?

GTX 670's have 2 dual link DVI ports..


----------



## bhazard451

So 120hz does work for me, but with artifacts. 110 might be the highest I can do artifact free, but that's still highly impressive for a sub $300 2560x1440 monitor.

EDIT: Using "LCD Reduced" in CRU allows artifact free 120hz (one monitor) on mine.

Awesome buy. Grab em before the price skyrockets.


----------



## rileyscottp

I guess if your gaming and don't want screen tearing, there's absolutely no reason to run this thing higher than 60Hz (unless you have a dual GPU setup). If you're using VSYNC your frame rate is going to be halved if it drops below the refresh rate of the screen.

I run BF3 around 75 FPS but it does drop to the high 60's in FPS frequently. If I'm at 75Hz that means the frame rate when using VSYNC drops to 37.5 FPS.

120Hz is the only real option, that way you can use VSYNC and still get 60FPS, plus the input lag won't be as noticeable because the monitor is refreshing twice as fast. Unfortunately most/all of us won't be doing that as there are any number of these issues: artifacts/dimming/uniformity/blue lines/? when doing 120Hz on these displays.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> What do you suggest to do with other settings in the CCC? Such as those found under:
> Video>Color>Advanced Video Color
> Video>Quality


Everything off or default. I don't touch the settings, so they're how they come when installed.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> also, those two custom ICC profiles are terrible... here use this one...
> 
> use the Srgb one. its 10x better than those two that other guy posted, no offense.
> 
> dell_u3014_collection.zip 9k .zip file
> 
> 
> edit: search for color management after u right click and install profile, then add through color management and u will see it, then set as default.


No offense taken, I completely believe that each monitor is different, so I'm glad you found one that looks better on your monitor. I can assure you though that my calibrations aren't terrible on MY monitor, as you could see from my graphs.

Generally though it's not good to use calibrations from completely different monitors as their gamuts are likely very different which means reds, greens, and blues will scale differently. Ours shouldn't differ much in gamut.

In the end, find what works for you and post it and people will pick what they like.

Here's what your calibration looks like on my monitor (remember all colors should be on top of each other as this is a grayscale test):


And for comparison, my calibration on my monitor:


----------



## dascth

If you don't have a calibrator, just use this test image on each calibration you try out and pick the one that makes as many shades as possible NOT have any color in them. This is only a grayscale test, but at least it's easy to do without a calibrator.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenhopaska*
> 
> Just received my 2710, and I have a problem. Image is not perfectly centered, it is vertically too low. Since this monitor doesn't have osd menu button how can i fix this, or can I?


Was there ever a solution to this? I am having the same thing also.

It can either be the image isn't displayed right and needs to be vertically adjusted,
or I also noticed that if I rock my monitor towards and away from me the screen has some wiggle/play room and moves within the monitor case. Related?? Anyone else have this?

edit: is there a video/instructions anywhere on how to open it?


----------



## derfer

So no one with a Korean IPS has picked one of these up yet? Would be nice to see a comparison.


----------



## paid2kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> So no one with a Korean IPS has picked one of these up yet? Would be nice to see a comparison.


i believe earlier in the thread people have had both


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> So no one with a Korean IPS has picked one of these up yet? Would be nice to see a comparison.


I get to compare mine to the IPS i was borrowing sometime soon. I had to give it back is why I so hastily ordered this one.

Timing could not have been better.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> also, those two custom ICC profiles are terrible... here use this one...
> 
> use the Srgb one. its 10x better than those two that other guy posted, no offense.
> 
> dell_u3014_collection.zip 9k .zip file
> 
> 
> edit: search for color management after u right click and install profile, then add through color management and u will see it, then set as default.


Thanks for the share, but I just tried it and it seems over-saturated. I think the first profile that was posted was the best (page 53)


----------



## dascth

WARNING ABOUT 120HZ!!!

I tried the 120Hz OC y'all are talking about, which worked just fine, so I'm using 3 monitors and can _still_ do 120Hz on this one. Woot.

BUT, just so y'all know , the screen's gamma gets thrown WAAAAAAAAAAAY (enough emphasis there?) off when you up the refresh rate. That means your monitor will look very strange. The colors won't look "wrong" and the grays will still be gray, but it'll seem like the screen is darker in the mids and darks.

I'll see if I can fix it by doing calibrations for 120Hz and whatever else everyone is using, but they take 2-4 hrs a piece to do, so save me some headache and agree on one or two. I've verified that it's not just 120Hz that is affected; the gamma gets progressively higher (darker) the more you bump up the refresh rate. I'm hoping the calibration software can even accommodate such a high gamma, because it'd be awesome to keep 120Hz and also have accurate color.

See how crappy it gets at 120Hz below. Both should have all colored lines on top of white line. Not even close!


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> So no one with a Korean IPS has picked one of these up yet? Would be nice to see a comparison.


I have two Korean IPS. I like these PLS monitors better.

These have a bit better blacks and color, can overclock to 120hz, and are cheaper.


----------



## dascth

Oh, and all my calibrations have been to minimum brightness plus 12 "clicks" up of brightness. I just checked, sorry it took so long. 12 clicks gives you basically 120cd/m2 of brightness.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Thanks for the share, but I just tried it and it seems over-saturated. I think the first profile that was posted was the best (page 53)


Did you try the updated one on pg55? The one on pg53 was a bit purple.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Did you try the updated one on pg55? The one on pg53 was a bit purple.


Yeah I did. the one on pg 55 by you makes my screen colors seem 'cool' with bluish whites and overall bluish tint. For me, the one on pg 53 seems better, idk though. Have you determined what brightness setting the monitor should be at for these calibrations (i.e. 5 clicks increase brightness from the lowest setting)?

Also, you mentioned some CCC settings earlier. What should the settings be under Video>Color>advanced video color and Video>Quality


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Did you try the updated one on pg55? The one on pg53 was a bit purple.


can you do a max brightness one? also im still using your first, as the second one you posted seemed very washed out to me :\


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> can you do a max brightness one? also im still using your first, as the second one you posted seemed very washed out to me :\


Hmm, sounds like we do have some variation in our screens then. Could you check with this reference image and let me know if you feel the same after switching back and forth on both profiles. Some times what we are looking at isn't a great picture or background, and that can skew things.

It may be that getting a calibrator for you screen, even just borrowing it may be the only way to get spot on like I have on mine. There's also been another guy who posted a calibration from a spyder pro 4 on here, any thoughts on that one? Oh, and if that Dell 30" profile looks even close to ok on anyone's monitor (looks horrific on mine, very very purple) then we either have screens that change a bunch, or CCC setting that differ. I'll go look at my CCC settings now and let you know.

Also, wntrsnowg, I posted the brightness "clicks" a couple posts up. 12 clicks up. I'll do a max brightness one after I finish a 120Hz one as I imagine a few people want that one. Man, max brightness... are you legally blind? Using the screen outside?


----------



## dascth

super quicky 120Hz cal just to see if it could even be done. Worked well, I'll do a real one overnight. Guess it doesn't really matter if people have screens that vary all that much, maybe this is all you need to get close...

QX2710 2013-04-20 D6500 neutral 2.2 MQ-LQ 3xCurve+MTX EDID-OFF 120Hz.zip 10k .zip file


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Also, you mentioned some CCC settings earlier. What should the settings be under Video>Color>advanced video color and Video>Quality


Under advanced, everything's grayed out; I couldn't change anything if I wanted to. I think this is because I'm actively using ICC profiles and you can't do both.
In basic video it's set to use video player settings, so all controls are disabled as CCC isn't modifying anything (basically everything's off).
Video quality shouldn't affect normal viewing calibration, but they're all set as they where when I installed CCC with everything off or grayed out except for the following which are "on":

enable smooth motion video playback
use automatic deinterlacing
Neither of those will affect colors though.


----------



## Coolwaters

im not sure if they use a standard clock but they are over 12hrs ahead of me in USA so shipping times might be unbelievable









kind of disappointed that my order did not make the cutoff time so its going to sit in korea for the weekend


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Hmm, sounds like we do have some variation in our screens then. Could you check with this reference image and let me know if you feel the same after switching back and forth on both profiles. Some times what we are looking at isn't a great picture or background, and that can skew things.
> 
> It may be that getting a calibrator for you screen, even just borrowing it may be the only way to get spot on like I have on mine. There's also been another guy who posted a calibration from a spyder pro 4 on here, any thoughts on that one? Oh, and if that Dell 30" profile looks even close to ok on anyone's monitor (looks horrific on mine, very very purple) then we either have screens that change a bunch, or CCC setting that differ. I'll go look at my CCC settings now and let you know.
> 
> Also, wntrsnowg, I posted the brightness "clicks" a couple posts up. 12 clicks up. I'll do a max brightness one after I finish a 120Hz one as I imagine a few people want that one. Man, max brightness... are you legally blind? Using the screen outside?


I use my screen directly across from a LARGE window, so during the day, even max brightness looks a bit washed out. Even at night, this room sports a 85w 5500k CFL (roughly 4500 lumen). It really makes both max brightness, and matte AG coating necessary.

So... with that said... a 100+hz max brightness profile would be super awesome.









EDIT: err.. so I just realized your CCC profiles are for Catalyst Control Center... DERP (late night). Is there any way to use them on an Nvidia card (and would they even be useful if you could?).


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I wish someone would bulk order these and then resell them in Europe. I really want one, but with 60 euro custom fees it's a little too much


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> I wish someone would bulk order these and then resell them in Europe. I really want one, but with 60 euro custom fees it's a little too much


It's still WAY cheaper than getting a PLS panel from samsung. Granted, I'd be more inclined to trust samsung to get their own panels done right, but still.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> It's still WAY cheaper than getting a PLS panel from samsung. Granted, I'd be more inclined to trust samsung to get their own panels done right, but still.


Samsung won't let you overclock theirs


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> It's still WAY cheaper than getting a PLS panel from samsung. Granted, I'd be more inclined to trust samsung to get their own panels done right, but still.


samsung isnt going to throw their A- panels away. might as well make some money off it.

even though i ordered a perfect pixel im not expecting a samsung quality monitor for less then half the price.

there will probably be some light bleed or cosmetic imperfections. w/e i just want that PLS and 100hz+ (fingers crossed on that 120)


----------



## Zero4549

Alright, I've made my mind up, I want one.

So.... who's the best ebay seller to buy a X-Star or Qnix from? Matte coating, a "perfect guarantee" (or w/e its called), reliable shipping, low price, reliable seller... I don't care about shipping _speed_ so long as it's under a month.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Samsung won't let you overclock theirs


You don't know that for certain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> samsung isnt going to throw their A- panels away. might as well make some money off it.
> 
> even though i ordered a perfect pixel im not expecting a samsung quality monitor for less then half the price.
> 
> there will probably be some light bleed or cosmetic imperfections. w/e i just want that PLS and 100hz+ (fingers crossed on that 120)


And THAT is my point. Samsung's will likely be "better" (aside from overclocking perhaps), but for the price, the imperfections are worth it. It's still one hell of an upgrade over the 1080p or less TN 60hz panels most people are using (and which cost the same as one of these!)


----------



## hamzatm

Err yeah we know that that's why everyone bought one..


----------



## Atomagenesis

Ordered the Xstar DP2710 from hulustar this morning, can't wait to get it ;D


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I use my screen directly across from a LARGE window, so during the day, even max brightness looks a bit washed out. Even at night, this room sports a 85w 5500k CFL (roughly 4500 lumen). It really makes both max brightness, and matte AG coating necessary.
> 
> So... with that said... a 100+hz max brightness profile would be super awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: err.. so I just realized your CCC profiles are for Catalyst Control Center... DERP (late night). Is there any way to use them on an Nvidia card (and would they even be useful if you could?).


You actually load icc profiles into your OS. It'd really suck if color profiles were interpreted differently by different hardware, it'd kinda defeat the point of having the icc color profile standard. so I think it's safe to say it doesn't matter what card or driver you have as long as you don't screw up the profile by turning on "features" that alter coloring. Usually your color profile will be turned off when you use driver controls to alter color. In CCC you have to click Activate AMD Controls to reenable their color changes, which disables your profile.


----------



## OmarG

I've noticed that my google chrome top bar is somewhat "burned in" to the screen? Is this an actual thing or will it fade away quickly?


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmarG*
> 
> I've noticed that my google chrome top bar is somewhat "burned in" to the screen? Is this an actual thing or will it fade away quickly?












That shouldn't be an issue on modern LCD's, if its true then that is a huge fault.

On tv's the remedy is to turn on a static channel, and the snow will 'reset' it.


----------



## MrGreenankle

Is there an actual difference between the xstar and the qnix apart from the outside? Or is it same panel and same everything (which means you can overclock it)?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

It's thought they're the same besides slightly different bezels but no one has chimed in on the overclockability of the X-Star I don't think.


----------



## aFreak

Has anyone tried to remove the stand?


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinru*
> 
> Found a bunch of youtube vids of a guy showcasing his QX2710.


That is how mine looks too. Anyone know of a video to take apart the monitor housing?


----------



## Zero4549

So... no one knows who the "best" seller for these are? I figured with the amount of people who have already bought one of these, or one of the previous korean IPS panels (presumably from the same sellers) that there would be some general consensus on the matter.

I really want to buy a perfect as possible (be that "pixel perfect" or "inspected flawless" or whatever the heck they call it) matte AG coated panel in the next day or two (I don't care if it's a X-Star or Qnix, they're the same damn thing to me), but I've never dealt with any of these sellers, and trying to sort through all the random snippets of disorganized info by myself is a bit of a daunting task.


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> So... no one knows who the "best" seller for these are? I figured with the amount of people who have already bought one of these, or one of the previous korean IPS panels (presumably from the same sellers) that there would be some general consensus on the matter.
> 
> I really want to buy a perfect as possible (be that "pixel perfect" or "inspected flawless" or whatever the heck they call it) matte AG coated panel in the next day or two (I don't care if it's a X-Star or Qnix, they're the same damn thing to me), but I've never dealt with any of these sellers, and trying to sort through all the random snippets of disorganized info by myself is a bit of a daunting task.


Frankly speaking, there's really no best seller at this point. It's still a hit or a miss with the Korean monitors and I think Pixel Perfect isn't really that useful, but it does help with QC. Every seller has pros and cons, but it's basically a gamble for the price.

I think Dream Seller has been highly rated by everyone and Hulu-Star is somehow selling the Perfect Pixel monitors for a low price.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Well, from what I read here hulustar seems to be pretty reputable. I went ahead and ordered the 300$ Xstar PLS. I can live with a couple dead pixels, because right now I have a yellow line about 1mm thick going down the center of my screen, so anything is better than what I have now. I am pretty confident I will be pleased with this monitor.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> Frankly speaking, there's really no best seller at this point. It's still a hit or a miss with the Korean monitors and I think Pixel Perfect isn't really that useful, but it does help with QC. Every seller has pros and cons, but it's basically a gamble for the price.
> 
> I think Dream Seller has been highly rated by everyone and Hulu-Star is somehow selling the Perfect Pixel monitors for a low price.


Well yeah ok I understand there is no confirmed absolute best in all situations, but I've been out of the korean-monitor-on-ebay loop since the first catleap threads started appearing here.

I Guess I just need a little guidance. I don't even know where to start, and all the ebay damn pages look identical, consisting more or less of nothing but random arrangements of promotional images blatantly ripped off from samsungs similar products.

I just want to get the cheapest "safe" AG/Matte X-Star or Qnix.

The safe part is pretty important to me. I'm pretty OCD, so even a stuck or dead pixel on the border of the screen will annoy me, but I can live with one or two as long as they're on the edges. Backlight bleed isn't so much of an issue though, I never use my monitor in the dark.


----------



## Lovidore

I beg your pardon, gentlemen and ladies.

But what's the lay of the 120Hz land with these monitors? Is the situation similar to that of the catleaps back in the "2B" PCB days?

I plan to pull the trigger on one of these badboys soon-ish and am wondering what people's experiences have been in general.


----------



## cor35vet

I've opened up mine today since I had some bleeding and I noticed it goes away when pushing against some spots.
You just have to remove the screws and then rip off the front cover.
There are some clips on that so get a bottle opener or a not too sharp screwdriver to push the plastic in a bit and loose the clips so you can lift the plastic.
I now have it here without a cover, doesn't really look that sexy but whatever.
Now some new calibration profiles without the cover pushing on the panel and a cleaned panel.
All done with about 12 clicks from lowest brightness.
60 Hz (155cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%2060Hz.icm
80 Hz (151cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%2080Hz.icm
96 Hz (149cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%2096Hz.icm
110 Hz (142cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%20110Hz.icm
120 Hz (142cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%20120Hz.icm

Did that with a Spyder 4 Elite which I borrowed from a friend.

And holy cow I also had some stuff burnt into my panel! The browser bar and the vel: from Counter-Strike: Source when enabling cl_showpos 1
The browser bar went away after 10 minutes and the vel: took a bit longer.
The burn in is not related to overclocking, happens with 60Hz aswell.

Even with all these little flaws and the risk of getting a crappy panel it's still worth it to get one of these.
For consistency: Got mine from green-sum with 1 dead pixel at the bottom left and minor bleeding which is now gone when I removed the front cover.


----------



## OmarG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> I've opened up mine today since I had some bleeding and I noticed it goes away when pushing against some spots.
> You just have to remove the screws and then rip off the front cover.
> There are some clips on that so get a bottle opener or a not too sharp screwdriver to push the plastic in a bit and loose the clips so you can lift the plastic.
> I now have it here without a cover, doesn't really look that sexy but whatever.
> Now some new calibration profiles without the cover pushing on the panel and a cleaned panel.
> All done with about 12 clicks from lowest brightness.
> 60 Hz (155cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%2060Hz.icm
> 80 Hz (151cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%2080Hz.icm
> 96 Hz (149cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%2096Hz.icm
> 110 Hz: 141cd/m² too many distortions to test. Could try again sometime with some tips how to get it running higher. I have a HD5870.
> 
> Did that with a Spyder 4 Elite which I borrowed from a friend.
> 
> And holy cow I also had some stuff burnt into my panel! The browser bar and the vel: from Counter-Strike: Source when enabling cl_showpos 1
> The browser bar went away after 10 minutes and the vel: took a bit longer.
> That was on 96 Hz. Maybe it's a overclocking thing?
> I'll do some tests later with 60Hz and see if it happens there aswell.
> 
> Even with all these little flaws and the risk of getting a crappy panel it's still worth it to get one of these.
> For consistency: Got mine from green-sum with 1 dead pixel at the bottom left and minor bleeding which is now gone when I removed the front cover.


I have the burn in problem also. It fixed itself after watching some videos, but it'll probably come back while browsing. I'll make sure to keep an eye out for it to see if it'll be a constant problem


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> I've opened up mine today since I had some bleeding and I noticed it goes away when pushing against some spots.
> You just have to remove the screws and then rip off the front cover.
> There are some clips on that so get a bottle opener or a not too sharp screwdriver to push the plastic in a bit and loose the clips so you can lift the plastic.


Where are the locations of the clips, or how many are there? I'm trying to remove the front bezel but don't want to gouge/crack it.


----------



## cor35vet

http://i.imgur.com/8CFO6zh.jpg
There you go. Not really accurate, just try pushing the plastic at these spots with a screwdriver from the side.
It isn't really hard.
Took that long because I had to upload it with my phone. For some reason my upload is at less than 1kb/s


----------



## wntrsnowg

Thank you cor35vet! I will try this out. I noticed that my monitor bows slightly in the middle of the screen such that when I have the taskbar on autohide, I can see the sliver of the hidden taskbar at the edges but not at all in the middle.


----------



## GreyRaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> I've opened up mine today since I had some bleeding and I noticed it goes away when pushing against some spots.
> You just have to remove the screws and then rip off the front cover.


Will you cover it up later?, or will Keep it open and that's it.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8CFO6zh.jpg
> There you go. Not really accurate, just try pushing the plastic at these spots with a screwdriver from the side.
> It isn't really hard.
> Took that long because I had to upload it with my phone. For some reason my upload is at less than 1kb/s


Hah! I'm an idiot. I looked at your picture and thought, "man his carpet looks just like mine!" Durrpp

Thanks for the input on on the clips, I'll feel a lot more comfortable taking it apart whenever I get to it. I've noticed pretty uneven backlighting, especially when the colors or brightness of images are shown. I'm hoping someone can really pinpoint what all the issues are. I imagine it's more than just the edge of the panel and the casing if I've got uneven lighting across the panel in certain images.


----------



## adolf512

I am thinking of getting this monitor, i am currently using http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3220#sp and 64 bit linux.

the information on this page can't possible be correct http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-2-ll-Matte-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Monitor-/171013695140?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item27d135e6a4 since dvi-I and dvi-D is the same except that dvi-I also can be used as dvi-A, can anyone confirm that i will be able to use this monitor with my current graphic card? (no dvi-d).

i would prefer to have a such monitor with displayport 1.2 since there is some driver hassle when going above 80hz.


----------



## unleaded91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> I beg your pardon, gentlemen and ladies.
> 
> But what's the lay of the 120Hz land with these monitors? Is the situation similar to that of the catleaps back in the "2B" PCB days?
> 
> I plan to pull the trigger on one of these badboys soon-ish and am wondering what people's experiences have been in general.


I have mine overclocked to 120hz with no issues so far..

I used CRU and the Toasty's patch.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adolf512*
> 
> I am thinking of getting this monitor, i am currently using http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3220#sp and 64 bit linux.
> 
> the information on this page can't possible be correct http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-2-ll-Matte-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Monitor-/171013695140?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item27d135e6a4 since dvi-I and dvi-D is the same except that dvi-I also can be used as dvi-A, can anyone confirm that i will be able to use this monitor with my current graphic card? (no dvi-d).
> 
> i would prefer to have a such monitor with displayport 1.2 since there is some driver hassle when going above 80hz.


If you use the "search this thread" at the top and bottom of the page you can probably find some good info on that compatibility. I searched "5850" and found this as one of the results.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unleaded91*
> 
> I have mine overclocked to 120hz with no issues so far..
> 
> I used CRU and the Toasty's patch.


ditto


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adolf512*
> 
> I am thinking of getting this monitor, i am currently using http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3220#sp and 64 bit linux.
> 
> the information on this page can't possible be correct http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-2-ll-Matte-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Monitor-/171013695140?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item27d135e6a4 since dvi-I and dvi-D is the same except that dvi-I also can be used as dvi-A, can anyone confirm that i will be able to use this monitor with my current graphic card? (no dvi-d).
> 
> i would prefer to have a such monitor with displayport 1.2 since there is some driver hassle when going above 80hz.


I wrote quite the write-up on this earlier in the thread.

In a nutshell, you need dual link DVI. Like you said, DVI-D/DVI-I isn't relevant. People just constantly refer to dual link DVI as DVI-D. As an interesting aside, my 6950 actually only as dual link on the DVI-I jack and not on the DVI-D jack.


----------



## Xinoxide

I have been trying to see If I am getting this burn in problem but I see no visible evidence.

Is anyone else able to verify they are not experiencing this issue either?


----------



## Zero4549

I don't really see how a PLS panel would have any sort of noticeable burn in, especially after only a few days/weeks of use.

In other news, did I miss something, or did the prices just shoot up considerably? Are these still the "best" options for "pixel perfect" matte displays:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-2-ll-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Matte-Monitor-/130868303187?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e785bd553

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-27-X-STAR-DP2710-LED-Matte-Screen-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Monitor-/261185338992?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3ccfdbfe70#shId

At $340 I was ready to pull the trigger on one. At $400, I'm still fairly sure I want one, but if it gets any higher before I figure this out, I may have to just forget about it.


----------



## King4x4

$120 Difference between a perfect pixel and a none perfect?

Might as well buy two normal ones!


----------



## Lovidore

How noticeable are the burn-ins during browsing sessions? I tend to sometimes leave my PC on idle and this could arise as an issue.

Maybe some photos to display the burn ins would be helpful.


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adolf512*
> 
> I am thinking of getting this monitor, i am currently using http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3220#sp and 64 bit linux.
> 
> the information on this page can't possible be correct http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-2-ll-Matte-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Monitor-/171013695140?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item27d135e6a4 since dvi-I and dvi-D is the same except that dvi-I also can be used as dvi-A, can anyone confirm that i will be able to use this monitor with my current graphic card? (no dvi-d).
> 
> i would prefer to have a such monitor with displayport 1.2 since there is some driver hassle when going above 80hz.


On GNU/Linux you wont be able to go over 80Hz unless you patch the drivers by yourself. The proprietary one ONLY does 60Hz, it really wont do anything else and the open source one would flicker when going higher than 80Hz. And I don't think a DP version would do more than 60Hz. I'm using this monitor with a 5870 on GNU/Linux and both DVI ports on my GPU work for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreyRaven*
> 
> Will you cover it up later?, or will Keep it open and that's it.


For now I'm just gona leave it open. The panel itself looks pretty solid. The panel bezel is 140mm thick btw.
And about the burn in issue: It goes away after like 10-15 minutes and seems to only happen on white stuff so far. When I ran the refresh rate tool for a minute the display was still flickering after turning the programm off. But I've had that with my old monitor aswell.


----------



## hellzlegend

Finally bit... Hope it is the right choice.


----------



## MrGreenankle

Just pulled the trigger on one from dream seller. Wish me luck in getting a good one! Have had bad experiences with internet shopping, so I am so worried now...


----------



## GreyRaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreenankle*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on one from dream seller. Wish me luck in getting a good one! Have had bad experiences with internet shopping, so I am so worried now...


So you mad up your mind. welcome to our boat.


----------



## Atomagenesis

hulustar asked me a litany of questions, the only one I didn't know was what to put on invoice for my country's customs? I said I didn't know but its coming to the USA, what do you guys usually say? I saw some others say 30$ but I wasn't sure.

I hope its not one of those things where if I'm not home FedEx takes it back to their depot, I hate when they do that garbage.


----------



## doco

it shouldn't matter what the invoice amount is if it's being delivered to the united states. south korea and the U.S. have a free trade agreement. there is no duty (export) fees tackled on.

i'm interested in buying one but i need to know how overclocking would affect the PCB in the long run. primarily if it would last 3+ years. not to mention the posts revealing the brightness and gamma colors being thrown off when overclocking it.


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> 60 Hz (155cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%2060Hz.icm
> 80 Hz (151cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%2080Hz.icm
> 96 Hz (149cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%2096Hz.icm
> 110 Hz (142cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%20110Hz.icm
> 120 Hz (142cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%20120Hz.icm


Updated this post with calibration profiles for 110 and 120 Hz.


----------



## adolf512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> On GNU/Linux you wont be able to go over 80Hz unless you patch the drivers by yourself. The proprietary one ONLY does 60Hz, it really wont do anything else and the open source one would flicker when going higher than 80Hz. And I don't think a DP version would do more than 60Hz. I'm using this monitor with a 5870 on GNU/Linux and both DVI ports on my GPU work for me.


displayport 1.2 officially supports 120hz at 1440p while the official maximum pixel clock needs to be overridden when using dual link dvi. i will upgrade to a better system later but before that i guess the gpu/cpu will limit at <60fps anyway.


----------



## Sniping

Turns out I was being dumb. So I found out my 6950 only has one DVI-D output, so that was the reason why I couldn't get my monitor to work. The cable works fine and so does the monitor *facepalm*. Now that I have that sorted out, I just wanted to report that my Pixel Perfect glossy Qnix from hulustar for $317 has absolutely no backlight bleed and 0 dead pixels, so I'm quite happy here! Highly recommended seller, I hear some guys are having shipping issues with Dreamseller but this isn't the case with hulustar.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I use my screen directly across from a LARGE window, so during the day, even max brightness looks a bit washed out. Even at night, this room sports a 85w 5500k CFL (roughly 4500 lumen). It really makes both max brightness, and matte AG coating necessary.
> 
> So... with that said... a 100+hz max brightness profile would be super awesome.


Cal for 100Hz max brightness, as requested.

Since you were having such problems with getting bright enough, I targeted 1.8 gamma instead of 2.2, so it should appear even brighter than before, especially in the subtle dark areas. Should help pull out shadow detail in bright environments. Also, I did not have it attempt to calibrate really dark colors seeing as more contrast is probably more important to you and you won't notice slight hue shifts in dark areas if you've got that much ambient light bombarding your screen.

If you use this in dark environments or at lower than 100Hz, it'll probably seem a bit washed out, just warning you.

QX2710 2013-04-20 D6500 1.8 HQ-MQ XYZLUT+MTX EDID-OFF 100Hz w_perceptual gamut mapping MAX-BRI.zip 120k .zip file


----------



## BradF1979

I was following this thread intently before I left for vacation for 7 days and it seems to have exploded. Has there been any determination on who to buy from yet? I'm ready to purchase now.

Also: Thanks to those posting calibrations! That's awesome.


----------



## bouchnick

Will the Qnix calibration settings do for a X-Star monitor?


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bouchnick*
> 
> Will the Qnix calibration settings do for a X-Star monitor?


If they use the same panel, then yes.
And I guess they do since they say Samsung PLS aswell.
Also note that these are from a glossy one.
Just try them out and see if you like them.


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> $120 Difference between a perfect pixel and a none perfect?
> 
> Might as well buy two normal ones!


i got a perfect pixel for $314.90

the regular is ~280 or something but i have a feeling that they checked all the monitors so they can have perfect pixel listings. so regular is pretty much have guarantee dead pixels.

mine missed the cutoff time. i got a bad feeling..


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> $120 Difference between a perfect pixel and a none perfect?
> 
> Might as well buy two normal ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got a perfect pixel for $314.90
> 
> the regular is ~280 or something but i have a feeling that they checked all the monitors so they can have perfect pixel listings. so regular is pretty much have guarantee dead pixels.
> 
> mine missed the cutoff time. i got a bad feeling..
Click to expand...

This seller says they test them for dead pixels and it comes with a 1 year warranty, including shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-X-STAR-DP2710-LED-High-Glossy-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Panel-Monitor-DVI-D-/251247859143?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3a7f8a15c7

I really want to pull the trigger on one


----------



## kakee

So this monitor is OC to 120z, no aggressive matte, 300$ price range? I make little search first. And this sounds AWESOME!


----------



## Raikiri

Korea > Germany > London in 29 hours... not bad. Hopefully mine will come tomorrow.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> i got a perfect pixel for $314.90
> 
> the regular is ~280 or something but i have a feeling that they checked all the monitors so they can have perfect pixel listinTenessegs. so regular is pretty much have guarantee dead pixels.
> 
> mine missed the cutoff time. i got a bad feeling..


My QNIX from Dream-seller missed the cut-off time too. lol 6:46 pm on the 19th, in Tennessee now and supposed to be in Ontario by the 24th, I'm thinking it'll be home by the 23rd but I'm okay if it's late since I won't be back home till after the 27th. However, I have a bad feeling too...


----------



## Joneszilla

Has anyone run the refresh rate multitool on these monitors? Is it confirmed these monitors are really displaying 100+hZ?


----------



## yym789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> Updated this post with calibration profiles for 110 and 120 Hz.


Can u update 100HZ for us? Thanks


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> This seller says they test them for dead pixels and it comes with a 1 year warranty, including shipping
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-X-STAR-DP2710-LED-High-Glossy-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Panel-Monitor-DVI-D-/251247859143?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3a7f8a15c7
> 
> I really want to pull the trigger on one


If you scroll down further, they say they allow up to 5 dead pixels, which is the same as every other seller, so just buy the cheapest one.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Has anyone run the refresh rate multitool on these monitors? Is it confirmed these monitors are really displaying 100+hZ?


I've read somewhere that people have confirmed their model to run true 120hz or w.e other rate they could get.


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yym789*
> 
> Can u update 100HZ for us? Thanks


I'd suggest you to use 96 Hz to get judder free playback of 24p conent (which is pretty much every movie and series) and you wont really notice these 4 frames more per second.
But the 96 Hz profile should work perfectly fine for 100 Hz if you want to use use that.


----------



## TarballX

Anyone noticed if these monitors have the same "scan line" effect that the 120hz IPS ones do?


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinru*
> 
> Found a bunch of youtube vids of a guy showcasing his QX2710.


My QNIX from hulustar had this play within the monitor case, once I knew about it I had to fix it. Also, my screen sat too low in the monitor case and cut off the image a little.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8CFO6zh.jpg
> There you go. Not really accurate, just try pushing the plastic at these spots with a screwdriver from the side. It isn't really hard.


I followed this image to open up the monitor case.


Found this inside. A Samsung PLS panel, that confirms that.


The metal frame that holds the monitor in place rests inside the bottom of the monitor case, as circled in red. To solve my image being cut off on the bottom, I wanted to add something here as a spacer.


Another view of where the metal frame rests on. This is the bottom of the monitor case.


Decided to use electrical tape as a spacer. Added 3 layers of electrical tape on the 4 raised circle areas that go up each side of the monitor case edge where the metal frame rests on. You can slightly still see the raised circular areas underneath the tape. This solves the 'play' that the monitor screen has within the monitor case, and also pushes the screen closer towards the bezel and closes that ugly gap.


A close up of the above image. The bottom-most red circle on this image is where the metal screen frame rests on. This is where I also added some pieces of electrical tape so my screen image wasn't getting cut off anymore.


The results. Perfectly centered image and no screen panel rocking back and forth internally. Bad photo quality from a cell phone camera, but this screen really looks life-like in person.










p.s. My monitor box has this red sticker on it, meaning that it is a pixel perfect version. I ordered from hulustar for $317 non-pixel perfect, but during his "will ship out first 100 buyers a pixel perfect" time so he actually meant it.









p.s.s.
These people who are posting up their calibration profiles for the rest of us deserve some rep! Thank them if you can







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> All done with about 12 clicks from lowest brightness.
> 60 Hz (155cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%2060Hz.icm
> 80 Hz (151cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%2080Hz.icm
> 96 Hz (149cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%2096Hz.icm
> 110 Hz (142cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%20110Hz.icm
> 120 Hz (142cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%20120Hz.icm


The 60 Hz calibration profile here looks slightly green-tinted on my screen to me


----------



## Zero4549

The play is probably because these same monitors also come in tempered glass varieties... no? As in the sheet of glass would just sit in what is currently that empty gap between the bezel and the panel.

So you could probably just stick a sheet of glass in front of it if you have a glossy panel and get a "tempered glass upgrade" for cheap, while also solving the gap?

I mean personally, I need a matte screen anyway so it's irrelevant, and I'll probably follow wntrsnowg's guide above.

Also, thanks for confirming that it is in fact a PLS panel wntrsnowg. Buying one tonight and that little bit of info is one of the things that made me finally decide. Any chance you could give a little more detail on how you popped open the case? I've never opened a monitor before, and it would be a shame of I damaged anything on a brand new "pixel perfect" panel, especially being as OCD as I am (I had a single stuck _sub_pixel on a samsung TN panel a few years ago, on the very bottom row of pixels, and it still drove me nuts!).

EDIT: BTW, I'm getting an X-Star instead of a Qnix. No particular reason, it's just a few bucks cheaper for a pixel perfect matte screen, and the name/logo sounds/looks slightly less silly. Also, since everyone else is getting a Qnix, I thought it would be interesting to compare any differences, especially now that wntrsnowg has opened one up.


----------



## taiko

I wish excellent castle did the same !! I got it in transit and had no email but the tracking one









I could see me getting hit for about 50 pounds vat from ups







, it should be delivered today at home and I am at work all day .......


----------



## dascth

wntrsnowg, if I knew you irl, we'd probably be friends. You just think like me and posted up exactly what I figured I'd do tonight. That and I like your workspace, as superficial of a thing that may be.

So, I'm going to crack mine open finally tonight and I'll take more pictures if anyone wants to see something specific. I'll do a quick video too maybe to clear up EXACTLY what it takes to open it up.

You know I actually find that I like buying stuff this way, so I can tinker, as opposed to some perfect product I can't put my "fingerprint" on. I guess that's what draws me to this type of "deal". I've had the monitor for a few days now and haven't used it for what people use monitors for yet, I've been having too much fun reading this thread and doing something like 16 hours worth of calibrations on it! What is wrong with me that I like that better than actually doing fun stuff on my new monitor?

Also, I'm realizing that I have some "cloudiness" in my screen as evidenced in this photo below. If this isn't classic backlight bleed, then I'm wondering what it is, that thumb-sized dark spot in the middle is especially weird. We'll have to see if anything stands out to me when it's opened. It is really only visible on images such as this one at 40% gray on screen. Still visible other times, just this is the most noticeable image. Let me know if anyone else notices this or has a fix. I'm guessing uneven spacing of the diffuser makes the backlight distribution non-uniform. That or a diffuser that is low quality and simply has imperfections that no one can fix. The only fix for that would be if someone found a replacement, although I don't know if it's removable. Guess I'll find out soon. Wish me luck and that I don't break it!

Oh, and I definitely have seen "burn-in", but it must not really be burn-in if it goes away... weird.


----------



## dascth

OH, and here is my own personal calibration I've settled on with:

120cd/m2 brightness (12 "clicks" up from min brightness)
120Hz refresh rate (completely agree with cor35vet that if you can't hit 120, USE 96Hz)
2.2 gamma
6500k whitepoint temperature
Includes perceptual intent table in the profile in addition to the standard colormetric table for those doing gamut mappings
FULL BLACK COLOR CALIBRATION, the increase in black brightness is minimal to my eyes and I much prefer having dark areas be the right color than have them be a smidgen darker.

QX2710 2013-04-20 D6500 neutral 2.2 HQ-MQ XYZLUT+MTX EDID-OFF 120Hz w_perceptual gamut mapping.zip 121k .zip file


As a general rule, try out calibrations from different people and when you find one that is meant for your settings that LOOKS GOOD on a reference image (no color in gray scales, not washed out, etc), remember the person that posted it and stick to their calibrations; they likely have a panel with similar color characteristics. It really isn't about "his are better" since each calibration is likely perfect for the person doing it. You just need to figure out whose panel is like yours, or just suck it up and buy colorimeter (got mine on ebay for $40).


----------



## adolf512

Does this mean i will get a pixel perfect one if i order http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-2-ll-2560x1440-WQHD-Samsung-PLS-Monitor-Matt-Screen-/130868312541?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e785bf9dd ?

Since the page says 34 sold. If this is the case i will order as soon as i can. I live in sweden and hopefully i won't have to wait to long for this monitor


----------



## dascth

Um, wow, long night. I need sleep. I currently have 15 videos uploading to youtube for y'all. It's the complete dis-assembly of the QX2710. I don't think you realize how COMPLETE I mean, so you'll have to see in the videos. I may end up with a dead monitor or dust in my screen, but you should be able to see any part you want inside this thing









So, I haven't added any descriptions or names to the videos, and only 4 or so have uploaded so far, but you should be able to see them on my channel as they finish uploading. They'll all be named what they were out of the camera, which should be sequential numbers. So, I'll leave my computer on tonight and let it upload them all and you can hop on and see however many are ready at any given point along the way.

Here's the link to my public videos, start with the one at the bottom, well, second to the bottom. The bottom one is my girl trying to say something and cussing instead:
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1g_I0oQEneO4fZDMnTTJiw

Only took 4 pictures, did most of it as video:





I think I deserve a donut for this.









EDIT: oh, and sorry if I sound like an idiot, you always run that risk when recording yourself.


----------



## dascth

Oh, and I got my screen back together but it just keeps looping through test patterns, like solid colors and then grayscales and the such. I think it's in a test mode, but I don't know how to get it out. If anyone has any bright ideas, let me know and I'll try it tomorrow. When I change refresh rates on that screen, it shows the desktop for a split second before going back to test patterns, so I know it's capable of working (which is good given what I just did to it... poor baby).


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Oh, and I got my screen back together but it just keeps looping through test patterns, like solid colors and then grayscales and the such. I think it's in a test mode, but I don't know how to get it out. If anyone has any bright ideas, let me know and I'll try it tomorrow. When I change refresh rates on that screen, it shows the desktop for a split second before going back to test patterns, so I know it's capable of working (which is good given what I just did to it... poor baby).


Since I can't see the videos yet, were there any jumpers, buttons, or switches inside that you might have messed with by accident? Did you unplug anything that could fit back into more than one area (got two cables reversed, for instance)?

Obvious, I know, but it's as much as I can think of.


----------



## jacer

Edited with picture at normal brightness.

The backlight bleed on the corners don't bother me. But the ones near the center on the top and bottom are so intense it makes large portions of my screen YELLOW. Is yellow backlight bleed like this considered normal? The seller claims this is normal for "B" grade panels. I would like your opinions before I file a dispute.

Better picture, with brightness set at a normal level. 

Link to larger image here http://i.imgur.com/ZfTAuTJ.jpg

This can't be normal...even for a B panel.

EDIT 2: I noticed if I hold the sides of the bezel in each hand and flex the panel, the discoloration does go away and appear in another spot. I guess it has to do with the pressure being applied unevenly to the panel by the case in certain spots...


----------



## zhoulander

That is quite mild compared to some of the other reports of BLB. Have you tried loosening the screws in the back?


----------



## DatUsername

Hey, I'm thinking of purchasing this Qnix qx2710 monitor, is it good and does it really show the 120hz if u "OC" it (gpu-gtx680). Also would you recommend matte or glossy version?


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacer*
> 
> I received my monitor from dream-seller, and upon examining it for backlight bleed, I took the following picture. This is taken with brightless levels at 4 clicks up from zero.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backlight bleed on the corners don't bother me. But the ones near the center on the top and bottom are so intense it makes large portions of my screen YELLOW. Is yellow backlight bleed like this considered normal? The seller claims this is normal for "B" grade panels. I would like your opinions before I file a dispute.
> 
> Link to larger image here http://i.imgur.com/qtLRRHO.jpg
> 
> Better picture, with brightness set at a normal level.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to larger image here http://i.imgur.com/ZfTAuTJ.jpg
> 
> This can't be normal...even for a B panel.


What interests me is the yellow tint actually. If it was just white I would say just fix the backlight bleed yourself or ignore it, but those yellow and blue hues sound defective alright


----------



## Atomagenesis

My Xstar is on the way, I hope it's a good one!


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> What interests me is the yellow tint actually. If it was just white I would say just fix the backlight bleed yourself or ignore it, but those yellow and blue hues sound defective alright


Oh dear lord. Definitely dispute that one...

I just saw my panel was delivered too on the tracking (from dream-seller), but am at work currently so will open it when I get home in a couple hours.

I pray that mine isn't as bad







. Will be posting pictures.


----------



## Sniping

I think I discovered some pretty bad backlight bleed on my monitor, I'll post a picture tonight, it looks quite odd.


----------



## taiko

Arghhh , my gf just received the monitor from UPS and there is a charge of £61.50 ,not happy at all !!! I should have ordered from bcc or dream-seller rather than excellent castle ........


----------



## MrGreenankle

I sure hope it's not a bad batch as I ordered mine yesterday...


----------



## fullban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taiko*
> 
> Arghhh , my gf just received the monitor from UPS and there is a charge of £61.50 ,not happy at all !!! I should have ordered from bcc or dream-seller rather than excellent castle ........


bad robbin bstards our country
I am watin on mine to uk how much was your monitor?


----------



## GreyRaven

The amount of bad news are increasing. Oh boy.


----------



## Atomagenesis

It's kind of weird, I ordered my Xstar matte PLS on Saturday and my card still hasn't been charged yet, but it looks like it's shipped via DHL. I wonder if he is waiting to charge my account based on customs taxes and when it arrives by delivery at my house... ordered it from hulustar (seems pretty reputable).

I sure hope I don't have crazy yellow/blue tint on mine, but I'm fairly confident it won't. Don't know much about these X-Star's but I assume it's just a different bezel labeling.


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taiko*
> 
> Arghhh , my gf just received the monitor from UPS and there is a charge of 61.50 ,not happy at all !!! I should have ordered from bcc or dream-seller rather than excellent castle ........


Should've told the seller to mark it less :/
That's at least what I did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacer*
> 
> Edited with picture at normal brightness.
> 
> The backlight bleed on the corners don't bother me. But the ones near the center on the top and bottom are so intense it makes large portions of my screen YELLOW. Is yellow backlight bleed like this considered normal? The seller claims this is normal for "B" grade panels. I would like your opinions before I file a dispute.
> 
> Better picture, with brightness set at a normal level.
> 
> Link to larger image here http://i.imgur.com/ZfTAuTJ.jpg
> 
> This can't be normal...even for a B panel.


I also had some bleed on mine (it wasn't this serious though) and it completly went away after removing the front cover.
There are videos in here on how to do that and I also posted a picture of the location of the clips so you can't really do anything wrong.
This way you could check if it's really the panel or just the ****ty casing.

The monitor really does look a bit different on 60 Hz with the 60 Hz profile than on 96 Hz with the 96 Hz profile.
I prefer the colors at 96 Hz though. Kinda weird.

I still have a issue though, I don't know wether it's related to the monitor or software.
I'm still getting judder at 96Hz with a HD 5870 and using MPC-HC with madVR which also has the smooth video setting enabled.
Enabling smooth video in AMD settings just makes it skip larger frames. When running judderTest (http://woabou.eu/files/JudderTest11.zip) I also get judder on 24 fps with 96 Hz.
Can anyone try out the judderTest with 96 Hz and setting it to 4 refreshs/frame (bar speed 10 makes it pretty obvious)
Maybe it's just ****ty AMD drivers again since 1 refresh/frame works ******* smooth. 120 Hz can do 24p material without problems but I get lines at 120 Hz


----------



## taiko

bought from here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-ll-Matte-Screen-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Monitor-/261201533664?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3cd0d31ae0&nma=true&si=0y1sZdChCYjNtxyX0cXjZsj9nWg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Price:
US $297.98
Approximately £195.31

Postage:
US $20.00 (approx. £13.11)

So £208.42 + Paypal fees = 213.89 + 62.51 = £ 276.40

So final bill was £ 276.40 that is including the 62.51 custons+vat charge


----------



## taiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> Should've told the seller to mark it less :/
> That's at least what I did.


The guy (excellent castle) just shipped it with out asking me if i wanted to show less on invoice or mark as gift or even if my GPU was usable for this ,Lucky I used to have one before so I know my HD6670 works fine with these monitors.


----------



## fullban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taiko*
> 
> bought from here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-ll-Matte-Screen-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Monitor-/261201533664?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3cd0d31ae0&nma=true&si=0y1sZdChCYjNtxyX0cXjZsj9nWg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Price:
> US $297.98
> Approximately £195.31
> 
> Postage:
> US $20.00 (approx. £13.11)
> 
> So £208.42 + Paypal fees = 213.89 + 62.51 = £ 276.40
> 
> So final bill was £ 276.40 that is including the 62.51 custons+vat charge


still if ur panel is ok (no bleed or dead pixel) still a bargain
I already had a catleap and was going to order the overlord pcb ($208 joke!) till I seen these my catleap came to about £250 all in when I ordered that (sold it for 200 and bought this for £196 off dreamseller)
so im savin well over £100 for 120hz justice + brand newey


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taiko*
> 
> The guy (excellent castle) just shipped it with out asking me if i wanted to show less on invoice or mark as gift or even if my GPU was usable for this ,Lucky I used to have one before so I know my HD6670 works fine with these monitors.


You can add a message when checking out, if the seller would ask everyone everytime that would probably delay everything a lot.
Whatever, I hope that you got a good one! Don't get so mad D:


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> You can add a message when checking out, if the seller would ask everyone everytime that would probably delay everything a lot.
> Whatever, I hope that you got a good one! Don't get so mad D:


Also, strictly speaking... that's also illegal.


----------



## royo

Yeah, you'll be a real outlaw for dodging some customs fees.


----------



## zhoulander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> 
> p.s. My monitor box has this red sticker on it, meaning that it is a pixel perfect version. I ordered from hulustar for $317 non-pixel perfect, but during his "will ship out first 100 buyers a pixel perfect" time so he actually meant it.


I translated it using a Korean keyboard and it says "Wide Viewing Angle" lol

광시야각

EDIT:

Mine has this text:
광시야각
(유광패널)
Which means Wide Viewing Angle (Glossy Panel)


----------



## hamzatm

Mine arrived, 120Hz no dead pixels noticed yet, haven't noticed any backlight bleeding in use because I'm not one to go looking for that kind of stuff.

Pretty happy!


----------



## taiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullban*
> 
> still if ur panel is ok (no bleed or dead pixel) still a bargain
> I already had a catleap and was going to order the overlord pcb ($208 joke!) till I seen these my catleap came to about £250 all in when I ordered that (sold it for 200 and bought this for £196 off dreamseller)
> so im savin well over £100 for 120hz justice + brand newey


was that your catleap that sold for 200 quid or so a few days ago in ebay ? some guys paid like 300 quid for a non 120 hertz one recently on ebay ,what mugs


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullban*
> 
> bad robbin bstards our country
> I am watin on mine to uk how much was your monitor?


Yeah I didn't get charged 'nuffin (yet). Thanks FedEx... and I'm in the UK. Bought the glossy panel from dream-seller.

Anyway - I've now opened and tested my panel. Apart from killing my CPU overclock (PC crashed which made me think the screen was defective for a minute since there was no picture... hah) and 1 dead pixel (Which I probably never would have found if I hadn't looked for you guys) It's fantastic. And amazing to look at. Minor minor backlight bleed at the top - unnoticeable except on a pitch black screen.

Pictures:

Backlight bleed test in dark:


Back-light bleed with lights on:


Size comparison (19.5 inch monitor here, would have been fairer to use my 23", but desk couldn't fit both)


Setup, looking awesome.


Overall, extremely impressed. The bezel really isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be, but maybe that's because I've always had cheap glossy bezels (apart from on my dell).


----------



## fullban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taiko*
> 
> was that your catleap that sold for 200 quid or so a few days ago in ebay ? some guys paid like 300 quid for a non 120 hertz one recently on ebay ,what mugs


yeah it was only on for like half hr and got bought ...coundnt believe how fast!!

it had no bleeding or dead pixels so pretty decent buy for him like (just hope this new 1 is ok haha)


----------



## Rakky

So I've been reading this thread now for 2 days or so and really want to get a monitor, which would be the best choice right now? It is to be shipped to Sweden. I'd buy the glossy one for $289 with free shipping, but I really do want a matte one. Unless somebody can convince me otherwise. I've been looking towards this one, seems like the best option, anyone with some pointers?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-27-X-STAR-DP2710-LED-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Panal-Monitor-DVI-D-Matt-Screen-/130868575572?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_Monitors&hash=item1e785ffd54


----------



## DatUsername

I'm buying a new monitor and atm I'm going to purchase Qnix QX2710. I'm thinking of glossy monitor, but you can say what do you think about matte/glossy. And these monitors should "oc" up to 120hz? So what kind of luck have you gotten with these monitors? Also I'm not sure witch retailer should I buy this from, some of them have bit different return policy ect.
At this moment the cheapest one is this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pixel-Perfect-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-PLS-Monitor-Glossy-/221215489267?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3381787cf3


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatUsername*
> 
> I'm buying a new monitor and atm I'm going to purchase Qnix QX2710. I'm thinking of glossy monitor, but you can say what do you think about matte/glossy. And these monitors should "oc" up to 120hz? So what kind of luck have you gotten with these monitors? Also I'm not sure witch retailer should I buy this from, some of them have bit different return policy ect.
> At this moment the cheapest one is this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pixel-Perfect-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-PLS-Monitor-Glossy-/221215489267?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3381787cf3


Haven't tried OC'ing yet, and I can't speak for matte, but my glossy is _gorgeous_. So long as there's no window shining on it, and you can stand minor reflectiveness.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhoulander*
> 
> I translated it using a Korean keyboard and it says "Wide Viewing Angle" lol
> 
> 광시야각
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Mine has this text:
> 광시야각
> (유광패널)
> Which means Wide Viewing Angle (Glossy Panel)


My bad. I saw the image below (taken off a pixel-perfect qnix ebay listing) previously and thought that any sticker with red on it meant pixel perfect. thanks


----------



## rodalpho

Yeah, you'd need to find someone that ordered two monitors, one glossy and one matte, and that seems fairly unlikely. People say both types look great. Get whichever one you prefer. I love my matte model.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Since I can't see the videos yet, were there any jumpers, buttons, or switches inside that you might have messed with by accident? Did you unplug anything that could fit back into more than one area (got two cables reversed, for instance)?
> 
> Obvious, I know, but it's as much as I can think of.


Yeah, I'll have to check all the obvious stuff when I get home tonight. As you can see in the videos, there's cables going from the PCB to the panel for a variety of reasons, but I'm pretty sure you can't plug them into the wrong locations. I know the cable powering the LED array (cool to see this in the videos too) is ok since the backlight works. Actually the pixels seem to work to show test images, so the control board seems to be able to do everything it needs; it must be some "mode" the PCB got into somehow. I'm slightly worried that it's from simply disconnecting and reconnecting the PCB from the panel, although I'm not sure how it'd have known I did that. If I knew the guy that tests the PCBs before they're assembled, I'm sure he could tell me what triggers this mode.

I'm surprised no-one has commented on the extra bezel buttons I found on the front bezel button pcb (I don't think I pressed them), or on the stand tightness adjustments and/or removal. There's some good stuff in there if you've got the time.


----------



## hamzatm

Glossy looks universally brighter and clearer than matte, but it also suffers more reflections.

I got the glossy one, I've tried mostly matte monitors before this and there isn't too much difference unless the matte coating is super strong (which looks horrible). Don't look too much into it, just get whatever you feel like.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

I've noticed a lot of repetitive questions on this thread, can we please use the search button before we post? Stuff like "Which is better, glossy or matte" or "What seller should I get from" have all be asked a ton of times, and to be honest no one really is going to be able to give you answers to either of these questions. Also, maybe someone should start an official Korean PLS Monitor Club (to include both the Qnix and the X-Star), that way people who own the monitor could discuss better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Yeah, I'll have to check all the obvious stuff when I get home tonight. As you can see in the videos, there's cables going from the PCB to the panel for a variety of reasons, but I'm pretty sure you can't plug them into the wrong locations. I know the cable powering the LED array (cool to see this in the videos too) is ok since the backlight works. Actually the pixels seem to work to show test images, so the control board seems to be able to do everything it needs; it must be some "mode" the PCB got into somehow. I'm slightly worried that it's from simply disconnecting and reconnecting the PCB from the panel, although I'm not sure how it'd have known I did that. If I knew the guy that tests the PCBs before they're assembled, I'm sure he could tell me what triggers this mode.
> 
> I'm surprised no-one has commented on the extra bezel buttons I found on the front bezel button pcb (I don't think I pressed them), or on the stand tightness adjustments and/or removal. There's some good stuff in there if you've got the time.


Just got home from school, I'm gonna go check out your videos for sure. Mine's coming via UPS today, I want to be educated before it gets here! If there's a way to get the stand off that'd be awesome since I'd like to get a more secure one for the VESA mount. Thank you! +REP


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> I've noticed a lot of repetitive questions on this thread, can we please use the search button before we post? Stuff like "Which is better, glossy or matte" or "What seller should I get from" have all be asked a ton of times, and to be honest no one really is going to be able to give you answers to either of these questions. Also, maybe someone should start an official Korean PLS Monitor Club (to include both the Qnix and the X-Star), that way people who own the monitor could discuss better.


You can ask... but they're never, _ever_ going to stop.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> You can ask... but they're never, _ever_ going to stop.


Always worth a shot...


----------



## rileyscottp

Hey guys, can we talk about the true benefits of overclocking this monitor in regards to gaming?

I keep reading different things, but lets say a person has a single GTX 670 or a 7970. Those cards are good enough to push nearly max settings with the AA turned down or off, at 2560x1440 and stay around 60FPS in the newest titles. I hate tearing, as most others likely do, so lets assume most of us are using VSYNC when gaming. Since VSYNC cuts your frame rate in half when the frame rate goes below the refresh rate (which in this case would be all the time using a single GPU), which means you are getting 60FPS, is 60FPS smoother at 120Hz or exactly the same as 60FPS at 60Hz? Some people say every frame is shown twice with 60 FPS at 120Hz, which negates or almost negates the input lag caused by VSYNC, others say 60FPS at 120Hz is the exact same thing as 60FPS at 60Hz.

I personally am not running at 120FPS as there are blue lines across my screen (only using a specific color profile though, which happens to be the best looking one). So I may play around with the color profiles and try to maintain 120Hz, but for the time being I am running 96Hz (I want proper cadence for film and other 24p content). Again in Battlefield 3 and other new games, it's impossible to maintain 96FPS so I've been playing with VSYNC off. The tearing actually isn't noticeable in Battlefield with VSYNC off running around 75FPS. Obviously with VSYNC enabled at that refresh rate I would effectively be getting 48FPS which is not acceptable. I will be adding another GTX 670 soon but realistically for the newest games I should only be expecting to maintain 60 FPS, so I guess my main question after all of this is about 60FPS at 120Hz, if it is better than 60 FPS at 60Hz. If it's not, I don't see the point in overclocking (at least not when playing the latest demanding games). I booted up a few older games and at 96FPS is was very nice, I think 60FPS is still good enough for most people though.

Thoughts?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Adaptive Vsync?


----------



## jacer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> I also had some bleed on mine (it wasn't this serious though) and it completly went away after removing the front cover.
> There are videos in here on how to do that and I also posted a picture of the location of the clips so you can't really do anything wrong.
> This way you could check if it's really the panel or just the ****ty casing.


I would love to avoid the hassle of a return/exchange if I knew the yellow discoloration can be solved by loosening the case. But I don't want to give my seller any reason to deny my a refund or an exchange for opening it. The only other person whose BLB looked like mine in this thread is the one paid2kill received and he was able to exchange his with hulustar. My discoloration is even worse imo and my seller is not being cooperative.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> You can add a message when checking out, if the seller would ask everyone everytime that would probably delay everything a lot.
> Whatever, I hope that you got a good one! Don't get so mad D:


Hulustar asked me the following questions after I placed my order last night:

1) Is this a gift?
2) How should it be reported for customs in your country?
3) Can your GPU support it DVI-D? What is the exact model name?
4) Phone number and address for shipping tracking

Not in those exact words, but you get the point.

Seems to me like he does that standard for everyone. Didn't really slow things down at all considering the time from me making the purchase, to getting his questions and responding back was about 2 hours. Probably would have been less if I had checked my email sooner. By the time I woke up this morning, he had responded with an "ok thanks" or something to that effect.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Also, maybe someone should start an official Korean PLS Monitor Club (to include both the Qnix and the X-Star), that way people who own the monitor could discuss better


Here, I started one. continuing to work on it as we speak
http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/the-korean-pls-monitor-club


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Yeah, I'll have to check all the obvious stuff when I get home tonight. As you can see in the videos, there's cables going from the PCB to the panel for a variety of reasons, but I'm pretty sure you can't plug them into the wrong locations. I know the cable powering the LED array (cool to see this in the videos too) is ok since the backlight works. Actually the pixels seem to work to show test images, so the control board seems to be able to do everything it needs; it must be some "mode" the PCB got into somehow. I'm slightly worried that it's from simply disconnecting and reconnecting the PCB from the panel, although I'm not sure how it'd have known I did that. If I knew the guy that tests the PCBs before they're assembled, I'm sure he could tell me what triggers this mode.
> 
> I'm surprised no-one has commented on the extra bezel buttons I found on the front bezel button pcb (I don't think I pressed them), or on the stand tightness adjustments and/or removal. There's some good stuff in there if you've got the time.


I'll check out the videos later, but just off the top of my head the extra buttons seems normal. They use a bypass board for these panels, and then put them in generic bezels that they use on pretty much every other 27inch 16:9 bypassed panel there.

Those buttons are probably just vestigials that have no function any more other than messing something up... like putting the panel into test mode, without being able to stop it without opening it up again, lol!


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

My reaction when I set up my QX2710...


What an upgrade over the 1280x1024 screens I was using before! The colors look amazing and the size is just right. I did see one dead pixel but I just pressed on it a little bit and it spring back to life! Extremely impressed so far, time to fire up some games and see how she does. Overclocking comes later...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Here, I started one. continuing to work on it as we speak
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/the-korean-pls-monitor-club


Thank you, I'll be sure to sign up!


----------



## Raikiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taiko*
> 
> Arghhh , my gf just received the monitor from UPS and there is a charge of £61.50 ,not happy at all !!! I should have ordered from bcc or dream-seller rather than excellent castle ........


I had a charge of £18.22 from DHL (hulustar), I wish they would just tell you as they deliver it.

Just hope I get a decent one, can't keep using a 23" TN for much longer


----------



## PsychoPutte

Hi everybody!

I've been following this thread thoroughly and greatly enjoying it.
So I'm up to buying one of these, but can't really decide which one to buy, the X-STAR or the QNIX. Is there any internal differences between these, has it been confirmed that the X-STAR also has the possibilites to run 120hz? Also, is there any other differences that I should be aware of or are these pretty much the same monitors with just different brandings?

Regards,

Patrik


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> My reaction when I set up my QX2710...
> 
> 
> What an upgrade over the 1280x1024 screens I was using before! The colors look amazing and the size is just right. I did see one dead pixel but I just pressed on it a little bit and it spring back to life! Extremely impressed so far, time to fire up some games and see how she does. Overclocking comes later...
> Thank you, I'll be sure to sign up!


Right? The colors are astoundingly sharp, even over my 1080p monitor.

It also made my dual monitors almost completely irrelevant to me. Couldn't even imagine having 3 of these like some people.


----------



## Atomagenesis

Zero4549 and I both ordered the Xstar DP2710 from Hulustar, we'll let you know when we get them and post pics. Mine should be here in the next day or two, I'm pretty sure he already shipped it because I have a tracking number (although I haven't been charged yet on my card).


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieHuggan*
> 
> Right? The colors are astoundingly sharp, even over my 1080p monitor.
> 
> It also made my dual monitors almost completely irrelevant to me. Couldn't even imagine having 3 of these like some people.


To have three of these you need to have a desk the size of a freaking mountain... I might put one of my 19" monitors off to the side though just for fun,


----------



## Raikiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> To have three of these you need to have a desk the size of a freaking mountain... I might put one of my 19" monitors off to the side though just for fun,


If I could afford three (and power them from my GPU) I so would, my desk is nearly 11 feet across.


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Yeah, I'll have to check all the obvious stuff when I get home tonight. As you can see in the videos, there's cables going from the PCB to the panel for a variety of reasons, but I'm pretty sure you can't plug them into the wrong locations. I know the cable powering the LED array (cool to see this in the videos too) is ok since the backlight works. Actually the pixels seem to work to show test images, so the control board seems to be able to do everything it needs; it must be some "mode" the PCB got into somehow. I'm slightly worried that it's from simply disconnecting and reconnecting the PCB from the panel, although I'm not sure how it'd have known I did that. If I knew the guy that tests the PCBs before they're assembled, I'm sure he could tell me what triggers this mode.
> 
> I'm surprised no-one has commented on the extra bezel buttons I found on the front bezel button pcb (I don't think I pressed them), or on the stand tightness adjustments and/or removal. There's some good stuff in there if you've got the time.


As you maybe allready know I've removed the front of my Qnix QX2710 and I just tryed pushing these buttons and they have no effect.
Hope you get yours fixed! I had the repeating color pattern aswell, it's when the input signal doesn't make sense. For me that was trying to do 100Hz with the open source radeon driver which has a pixelclock limit.


----------



## dieseldog49

Mine finally showed up from dream seller, Matte no dead pixels and moderate backlight bleed. The bezel on these things is terrible but the picture is quite excellent. now I just need to figure out how to remove the stand mount since its going on a VESA mount.


----------



## PsychoPutte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> Zero4549 and I both ordered the Xstar DP2710 from Hulustar, we'll let you know when we get them and post pics. Mine should be here in the next day or two, I'm pretty sure he already shipped it because I have a tracking number (although I haven't been charged yet on my card).


That's great to hear! I'm really looking forward to hear from you once you receive it


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> As you maybe allready know I've removed the front of my Qnix QX2710 and I just tryed pushing these buttons and they have no effect.
> Hope you get yours fixed! I had the repeating color pattern aswell, it's when the input signal doesn't make sense. For me that was trying to do 100Hz with the open source radeon driver which has a pixelclock limit.


Interesting. The first thing I thought when I saw the test pattern was something like you said, so I tried setting the refresh rate to 60Hz and it didn't help. What I think I'll do very first is disconnect the monitor and attach it to my wife's computer and see if it works on an unmodified set of drivers. Thanks for the feedback. I'm actually very happy to see someone else at least has seen these test patterns as well; I'm less worried it's something serious now. I'm just going to hope I didn't introduce a lot of dust in my panel.

Also, I did trace the pcb traces from the menu button to the header and it went to a header pin that didn't have a wire, so I think its as mentioned before, something unused on this specific model.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieseldog49*
> 
> Mine finally showed up from dream seller, Matte no dead pixels and moderate backlight bleed. The bezel on these things is terrible but the picture is quite excellent. now I just need to figure out how to remove the stand mount since its going on a VESA mount.


I showed how in one of my videos a couple pages back. Take cover off, tilt up LCD panel, remove two screws holding stand in place, done. You may have to disconnect a LCD panel cable in order to get clearance to use a screwdriver. I showed how to do that as well.


----------



## PsychoPutte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakky*
> 
> So I've been reading this thread now for 2 days or so and really want to get a monitor, which would be the best choice right now? It is to be shipped to Sweden. I'd buy the glossy one for $289 with free shipping, but I really do want a matte one. Unless somebody can convince me otherwise. I've been looking towards this one, seems like the best option, anyone with some pointers?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-27-X-STAR-DP2710-LED-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Panal-Monitor-DVI-D-Matt-Screen-/130868575572?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_Monitors&hash=item1e785ffd54


Svensk här









As it haven't been confirmed yet that the X-STAR can run 120hz I'd wait a few days as we have people with those incoming so that they can confirm that if that's important for you.


----------



## allpointsbulletin

Just received my non-pixel perfect glossy monitor from dream-seller. Its absolutely amazing. No dead/stuck pixels, but there's some minor backlight bleed on the top left corner. Overall, im very satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## bouchnick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoPutte*
> 
> Svensk här
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it haven't been confirmed yet that the X-STAR can run 120hz I'd wait a few days as we have people with those incoming so that they can confirm that if that's important for you.


I have that monitor, how do you overclock?

And is it risky for the monitor?

Btw the X-Star is ******* amazing. Ordered from Bigclothcraft only paid 25$ in duty.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Make sure you guys check out the Official PLS Club! I'm thinking we can merge all discussion of these monitors into that thread, that way we won't have to follow all the other threads out there.


----------



## bouchnick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yym789*
> 
> 
> 
> I received my X-STAR DP2710 from bigclothcraft today. It's only 287.98USD + 30.89CAD (handling fee + TAX). I live in Quebec. So far So good. This monitor can over-clock from 60HZ to 120HZ with 32bit. I can't say nothing.
> 
> ss.jpg 144k .jpg file


I just received this monitor yet I can't overclock to 120hz.. how did you do it?


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Make sure you guys check out the Official PLS Club! I'm thinking we can merge all discussion of these monitors into that thread, that way we won't have to follow all the other threads out there.


Agreed. move over to the dark side


----------



## The Dark Shape

I received my Qnix today from excellentcastle and couldn't be more pleased. It overclocks to 120Hz with absolutely no issues and no matter how hard I try, I can't find any dead pixels. There's some very minor backlight bleed, but it's essentially invisible. My phone camera makes it far more visible than it actually is.


----------



## Brien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape*
> 
> I received my Qnix today from excellentcastle and couldn't be more pleased. It overclocks to 120Hz with absolutely no issues and no matter how hard I try, I can't find any dead pixels. There's some very minor backlight bleed, but it's essentially invisible. My phone camera makes it far more visible than it actually is.


What would you rate it out of 10? Do you think it is a good "blind buy" compared to the IPS panels?


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brien*
> 
> What would you rate it out of 10? Do you think it is a good "blind buy" compared to the IPS panels?


These panels just made Catleap 2B and Overlord 120hz monitors irrelevant, which is huge, considering they go for ~$600. Sucks for Overlord though.


----------



## Brien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhazard451*
> 
> These panels just made Catleap 2B and Overlord 120hz monitors irrelevant, which is huge, considering they go for ~$600. Sucks for Overlord though.


So I don't lose anything by going PLS and have everything to gain with the chance that the panel may take a decent overclock? Sounds like IPS is more expensive and offers less, but maybe I'm wrong.

Does a certain seller have the better monitors/price/offer, or does it not really matter?

Also, how does the monitor perform with gaming? I've heard that the response rate is closer to 8ms, is it noticeable? I don't need precision response time, but lower is obviously better.


----------



## bouchnick

This is excessive bleeding right? I'm considering return it to Bigclothcraft. Will he accept it?

This is the X-Star DP2710 btw


----------



## Brien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bouchnick*
> 
> 
> 
> This is excessive bleeding right? I'm considering return it to Bigclothcraft. Will he accept it?
> 
> This is the X-Star DP2710 btw


I don't think they allow returns for bleeding


----------



## The Dark Shape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brien*
> 
> What would you rate it out of 10? Do you think it is a good "blind buy" compared to the IPS panels?


Right now it feels like a solid 10, but I've been limited to 1080p for the last few years, with very limited access to IPS monitors. I imagine other folks here are far more trustworthy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brien*
> 
> Also, how does the monitor perform with gaming? I've heard that the response rate is closer to 8ms, is it noticeable? I don't need precision response time, but lower is obviously better.


I ran Crysis 3, Battlefield 3, and Tomb Raider through their paces and had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## VeVolve

Selling My Glossy for $280 with 3 yrs SquareTrade Warranty has one dead pixel. If you are in MD and want to pick it up. Lets me know. Probbaly upgrade to 30" Dell.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brien*
> 
> So I don't lose anything by going PLS and have everything to gain with the chance that the panel may take a decent overclock? Sounds like IPS is more expensive and offers less, but maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Does a certain seller have the better monitors/price/offer, or does it not really matter?
> 
> Also, how does the monitor perform with gaming? I've heard that the response rate is closer to 8ms, is it noticeable? I don't need precision response time, but lower is obviously better.


FYI Not all the 2B Catleaps and Overlord PCBs will overclock to 120Hz either. Overlord says that they only promise a certain number of Hz (86 or something? Can't remember). The only way you can know that you're getting a 120Hz IPS is if you buy a used one that's already running at 120Hz.


----------



## halodude23

I just got three of these QNIX at my doorstep today. I've already tested one out and it has some minor backlight bleeding at the bottom of the screen. It looks like some pressure is actually exerted onto the panel, therefore causing it to be like that. Seems like a huge upgrade from my Planar SA2311W monitors lol. Freaking huge 1440p screens........

Does anyone know a way to take off the little transparent stem at the bottom of the monitor? I'd be very interested to remove it.

Here's a picture of the backlight bleed.


----------



## doco

anyone happen to know specifically if overclocking will damage or shorten the lifespan of the PCB in the long run? that was one of my first concerns upon hearing about these PLS monitors.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Hulustar asked me the following questions after I placed my order last night:
> 
> 1) Is this a gift?
> 2) How should it be reported for customs in your country?
> 3) Can your GPU support it DVI-D? What is the exact model name?
> 4) Phone number and address for shipping tracking
> 
> Not in those exact words, but you get the point.
> 
> Seems to me like he does that standard for everyone. Didn't really slow things down at all considering the time from me making the purchase, to getting his questions and responding back was about 2 hours. Probably would have been less if I had checked my email sooner. By the time I woke up this morning, he had responded with an "ok thanks" or something to that effect.


Hulustar never asked me those questions... is it because of the Fair Trade Agreement that they didn't bother?


----------



## PsychoPutte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bouchnick*
> 
> I have that monitor, how do you overclock?
> 
> And is it risky for the monitor?
> 
> Btw the X-Star is ******* amazing. Ordered from Bigclothcraft only paid 25$ in duty.


As far as I've understood ( correct me if I'm wrong ), when you make a custom resolution, you can tinker the computer into thinking that the screen is let's say 120hz by setting it so in the options, and thus feeding it with let's say 120fps. This I believe you do in nVidia / AMD control panel ( correct me if I'm wrong ). About it being risky, that I'm not sure about, but I've heard people running the Korean IPS monitors at 120hz for quite a while and never had a issue with doing so, and I've never heard of it messing with the monitor either, so I'd believe it's safe as long as you don't ''overclock'' the heck of it.

I think I'm about to buy from that seller too, how did you like him? And how is the overall build quality of the screen?


----------



## MrGreenankle

I sent a message yesterday to dream seller, linking the image from the guy in this thread's yellow and blue back light bleeding and asked if that would be considered faulty by him. He replied that they do not make refunds for any sort of back light bleeding and gave me a full refund.

Good on him being so honest and not trying to fool me, but too bad about the back light bleeding policies... What seller was it that had sent a replacement because of bad back light bleeding? I think it would bother me a lot so I want to make certain that I do not get one of those!!


----------



## zaczac

I have a clevo laptop P150EM which uses the intel hd 4000 + 7970M enduro configuration, Right now I have a benq 120 HZ hooked up through a dual link DVI cable but the output from the laptop only supports 60hz. Will this monitor work with my laptop..? Thanks guys! Oh yea also does square trade include canada..?


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaczac*
> 
> I have a clevo laptop P150EM which uses the intel hd 4000 + 7970M enduro configuration, Right now I have a benq 120 HZ hooked up through a dual link DVI cable but the output from the laptop only supports 60hz. Will this monitor work with my laptop..? Thanks guys! Oh yea also does square trade include canada..?


If it has Dual Link DVI, it should work.
You said your laptop only supports 60 Hz? So you don't run that 120 Hz monitor with 120 Hz.
Looks like your laptop hasn't got Dual Link DVI since you need that to do 120 Hz on 1080p without patching the drivers.
In that case your laptop wont support that monitor, maybe with patching drivers but I wouldn't be sure about that.
If you can drive 1080p @ 120Hz then you should be able to do 1440p @ 60Hz


----------



## CharlieHuggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaczac*
> 
> I have a clevo laptop P150EM which uses the intel hd 4000 + 7970M enduro configuration, Right now I have a benq 120 HZ hooked up through a dual link DVI cable but the output from the laptop only supports 60hz. Will this monitor work with my laptop..? Thanks guys! Oh yea also does square trade include canada..?


Never heard of a laptop with DL DVI. Pics and we could confirm it.


----------



## zaczac

"HDMI is capable of [email protected], and your Sager is capable of that output. However, there are VERY few monitors that support this via HDMI because they are using HDMI 1.1 interface. Your DVI output IS NOT capable of this because it is only single link. Odds are you're going to have to use your Display port, and purchase the necessary adapters. Unless, of course, you can find a monitor that supports HDMI 1.4."

Found that post about my laptop ^.

The port must just fit dual link cables but not use the added pins? So would the monitor work as long as i keep it at 60hz even thought I still have an integrated gpu?

EDIT: Looking further into it, it seems possible only if I buy an active display port -> dual link dvi-d adapter... wonder if that would add any type of latency or degrade quaility :S.


----------



## Koehler

Wow didn't even know these existed.

Highly considering buying this right now.


----------



## raizooor3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> I wish someone would bulk order these and then resell them in Europe. I really want one, but with 60 euro custom fees it's a little too much


Not only would those 60 euros be passed along to you but also pay the importers commission. So probably around 120-150 euros more.

Common sense.


----------



## Raikiri

I got mine. The surround sucks, otherwise it's gorgeous. Zero dead pixels, running perfectly on my 5870 at 80Hz, not tried higher yet.





Closest I could get without a proper macro lens:


----------



## Atomagenesis

Nice man, looks good. Hulustar finally shipped mine this morning, it's funny reading the DHL shipping information it's going through all these "outposts" in Korea, makes me think of Skyrim.









I'm thinking mine should be here Thursday unless customs thinks it "set us up the bomb."


----------



## PsychoPutte

I noticed in an earlier post that OffierMac had written that he had managed to overclock his X-STAR to 75hz, so maybe it's safe to asume that they overclock as well as the QNIX?


----------



## kevinsbane

Upon using my Qnix for the first time... it runs somewhat better than my Catleap 2B... no problems with 120hz whatsoever. It exhibits none of the buzzing my Catleap has, nor does it have any trouble jumping straight to 120hz. I haven't dug out my colorimeter yet, but the screen shows a distinct reddish hue, as compared to my catleap which has a distinct yellow hue; which differs from my U2312hm which has a slight bluish hue and is the most colour-accurate of the three.

Preliminary results:

Contrast ranged from 960:1 to 1177:1; calibration was required to remove the oversaturation present in the monitor. sRGB at 99.7%, aRGB at 77%. Backlight bleed is minimal, showing a trace along the bottom. No stuck pixels, no dead pixels. Overall, a better screen than my Catleap; the only negative is it doesn't look as slick - the Catleap's got a tempered glass coating.


----------



## bhazard451

I lover the warmer hue that this monitor has over the other IPS models that I tried.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhazard451*
> 
> I lover the warmer hue that this monitor has over the other IPS models that I tried.


Warm = warmer colour (yellower/redder), or warmer colour temperature (bluer)?


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Warm = warmer colour (yellower/redder), or warmer colour temperature (bluer)?


Yellower/redder. I find it to be much more natural. Whenever I don't have an ISF calibration done, I default to "warm" settings on any panel I use.


----------



## ssss69

Anyone knows if the warranty works out from korea in europe? In such case will it cover the price of the transport?

Thanks

Enviado desde mi GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## PsychoPutte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssss69*
> 
> Anyone knows if the warranty works out from korea in europe? In such case will it cover the price of the transport?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 2


I believe that the warranty is seller specific, but is usually worldwide as I haven't found any exclusions. In price of transport I believe you mean if you need to RMA? That is also seller specific and can usually be found on the sellers product page.


----------



## MrGreenankle

Does anybody know about the "Best Offer" thing on the screens by Big Cloth Craft?

Does it really work or is it there for no reason?

I put some bids that were somewhere around 30$ lower than listing price and it didn't accept it.

Maybe they're just hoping people will pay extra high for it hahah.


----------



## CoolGuy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreenankle*
> 
> Does anybody know about the "Best Offer" thing on the screens by Big Cloth Craft?
> 
> Does it really work or is it there for no reason?
> 
> I put some bids that were somewhere around 30$ lower than listing price and it didn't accept it.
> 
> Maybe they're just hoping people will pay extra high for it hahah.


I put in an offer $4 lower and it got accepted







Not sure what his margin is but I don't think anything over $10 will get accepted.


----------



## MrGreenankle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolGuy90*
> 
> I put in an offer $4 lower and it got accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what his margin is but I don't think anything over $10 will get accepted.


Okay haha, do you have unlimited attemps? If you do, I will try raising it one dollar at a time...

For science!


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

*Please help* ebay contacted me and told me to send to purchase of the package. The seller marked it as a gift and for $60. I sent them the actual invoice. Am I going to go to jail, did I screw over the seller (i specially asked for it then said don't do it, it was up to him if he wanted to).


----------



## CoolGuy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreenankle*
> 
> Okay haha, do you have unlimited attemps? If you do, I will try raising it one dollar at a time...
> 
> For science!


I believe you get 3 tries. Also the seller can post a counteroffer which you can accept or not.


----------



## adolf512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreenankle*
> 
> Okay haha, do you have unlimited attemps? If you do, I will try raising it one dollar at a time...
> 
> For science!


there is a more efficient way of doing this, first we use steps of 4$ until a offer gets rejected, then we lover with 2$ and than adjust with 1$.


----------



## kevinsbane

You guys are crazy. If I were a seller and you pulled that kind of stunt with me, I'd just forget selling to you. Not worth the trouble of dealing with you. Haggling over $4 on a $300 monitor? Don't make it any more difficult that it is for the sellers to sell these monitors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> Please help ebay contacted me and told me to send to purchase of the package. The seller marked it as a gift and for $60. I sent them the actual invoice. Am I going to go to jail, did I screw over the seller (i specially asked for it then said don't do it, it was up to him if he wanted to).


You might get a fine or monetary penalty. No jail time though.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreenankle*
> 
> Okay haha, do you have unlimited attemps? If you do, I will try raising it one dollar at a time...
> 
> For science!


Got my glossy QX2710 from hulustar. Some backlight bleed on the bottom corners of the screen.One stuck green pixel in the top right corner, I'm trying to fix it with UDPixel, how long am I supposed to leave it running over that stuck pixel? I tried applying pressure to the screen, but since the panel can actually be pushed back, I have some more backlight bleed now in the top right corner.







Hope they both eventually go away!


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Got my glossy QX2710 from hulustar. Some backlight bleed on the bottom corners of the screen.One stuck green pixel in the top right corner, I'm trying to fix it with UDPixel, how long am I supposed to leave it running over that stuck pixel? I tried applying pressure to the screen, but since the panel can actually be pushed back, I have some more backlight bleed now in the top right corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they both eventually go away!


I don't believe backlight bleed is being caused by the entire LCD assembly shifting inside the case, but on the LCD metal assembly elements shifting around. Try using light pressure to push towards or away from bad areas to see if you can affect it. For me it kind of acts as though it were a gel that you can spread out.

I'll have to see if I can get a video of it happening to show you what I mean. But I don't think it'll "go away" on it's own.


----------



## Rawkus

Just wanted to follow up from my original post... I received my Qnix Glossy from Excellent Castle yesterday ( I ordered last Tuesday, so about a week shipping time to Phoenix, AZ ).

So far, so good... Very minimal back light bleed and no stuck / dead pixels. As others have said, the stand is pretty bad and the paneling is a bit loose but the picture is fantastic. Coming from a 1080p HDTV gaming setup this is an improvement. I wasn't blown away but it's noticeably better.

Runs high settings on every game I've tried on my 7950 hd / i5 3570k stock setup at 60fps. Haven't tried to OC this bad boy yet.

Thanks again for all the community feedback. Great purchase!


----------



## PsychoPutte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawkus*
> 
> Just wanted to follow up from my original post... I received my Qnix Glossy from Excellent Castle yesterday ( I ordered last Tuesday, so about a week shipping time to Phoenix, AZ ).
> 
> So far, so good... Very minimal back light bleed and no stuck / dead pixels. As others have said, the stand is pretty bad and the paneling is a bit loose but the picture is fantastic. Coming from a 1080p HDTV gaming setup this is an improvement. I wasn't blown away but it's noticeably better.
> 
> Runs high settings on every game I've tried on my 7950 hd / i5 3570k stock setup at 60fps. Haven't tried to OC this bad boy yet.
> 
> Thanks again for all the community feedback. Great purchase!


Sounds great! Have you noticed any input lag or ghosting compared to your old monitor while gaming?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> *Please help* ebay contacted me and told me to send to purchase of the package. The seller marked it as a gift and for $60. I sent them the actual invoice. Am I going to go to jail, did I screw over the seller (i specially asked for it then said don't do it, it was up to him if he wanted to).


You goin ta jail now!


----------



## Rawkus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoPutte*
> 
> Sounds great! Have you noticed any input lag or ghosting compared to your old monitor while gaming?


None so far... I'm not a huge FPSer but played a little Arma 2 last night and I didn't notice any lag or ghosting. The manual indicates the monitor is 8ms, which seems accurate.


----------



## LeGoLaZz

Hello guys!

I have a question - i want to buy 2x QNIX but im not sure if my GTX 580 can work with two Dual-Link Monitors at the same time. Almost all sellers writing that the monitors wont work with *DVI-I*. Is it true?


----------



## dascth

The input lag seems extremely good on this monitor. It stands to reason as there isn't any extra electronics doing any post-processing for color correction or other "features" like dynamic contrast and the like. Just from mouse response I can tell that input lag is shorter than on my PA246Q IPS. Response time seems pretty good too actually when comparing scolling text blur to that on my 5ms VA monitor. I can't see the difference.

I still have a 22" CRT that does [email protected] and the more I think about the contrast and response time problems of LCDs, the more I want to pull it out of storage again. But they're just so fuzzy looking; LCDs are much sharper.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Just ordered oine, will test how it overclocks and put it up next to my OC Catleap 2b


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeGoLaZz*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> I have a question - i want to buy 2x QNIX but im not sure if my GTX 580 can work with two Dual-Link Monitors at the same time. Almost all sellers writing that the monitors wont work with *DVI-I*. Is it true?


We need a quick link to point people to when the DVI-D/DVI-I versus Dual Link thing pops up.

In short DVI-I just means it has analog pins in addition to digital ones. Dual link jacks support dual data paths in order to transfer all the data needed by higher resolution/refresh rate monitors. You need Dual Link. And many many cards don't have 2 Dual Link jacks. My 6950 has one DVI-I Dual Link jack (what I use for this monitor, notice that's a DVI-I jack!), one DVI-D Single Link jack, and an hdmi and DP jack, but only two three can be used at once.

Look up the model number of the card you use and see what specs it has. It should say how many Dual Link jacks it has.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FileVI_Connector_Types.svg


----------



## PsychoPutte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawkus*
> 
> None so far... I'm not a huge FPSer but played a little Arma 2 last night and I didn't notice any lag or ghosting. The manual indicates the monitor is 8ms, which seems accurate.


Oh I see. How does your system fare with Arma 2? I recall that being a somewhat heavy game to run?
Weird that the manual says the response is 8ms, as on all listings of the monitor they say they are on 6ms, but this was good to know, thank you.


----------



## starships

Pretty interested in this monitor because of the PLS display, iirc most impressions that I've heard is that they slightly prefer PLS. I still like the aesthetics and the stand/build quality on the Crossovers though, what to do







.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Pretty interested in this monitor because of the PLS display, iirc most impressions that I've heard is that they slightly prefer PLS. I still like the aesthetics and the stand/build quality on the Crossovers though, what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was in the same spot, I loved the look of the Crossovers and really wanted to get one. The fact that this monitor is cheaper, has a PLS panel, and can overclock though was way too awesome for me to pass up.


----------



## PsychoPutte

I agree with PapaSmurf6768, the Crossovers are built better, and look better. But you save money and you get a slightly better monitor (except build quality) with the PLS ones.


----------



## Rawkus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoPutte*
> 
> Oh I see. How does your system fare with Arma 2? I recall that being a somewhat heavy game to run?
> Weird that the manual says the response is 8ms, as on all listings of the monitor they say they are on 6ms, but this was good to know, thank you.


System seems good... When I bumped it up to Ultra my fps definitely chugged a bit. But high settings with no AA was fine.

In the manual it claims the 24" - QX2400 is 6ms while the QX2710 is 8ms. Either way it seems good... Doubt I'd be able to notice the 2ms difference so I might not be the best person to ask.


----------



## Jedson3614

Can these be overclocked to 120 hz


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Can these be overclocked to 120 hz












Some can, some can't. I'd say all of them can get to atleast 96 though.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some can, some can't. I'd say all of them can get to atleast 96 though.


96Hz?

That's extremely impressive for a PLS monitor.


----------



## Auryon

I just ordered the Matte Qnix Friday from Excellentcastle. I should be getting it tomorrow according to UPS tracking. Hope I don't have that crazy yellow bleeding i've seen. I'll try to take some pictures tomorrow when I get off of work.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> 96Hz?
> 
> That's extremely impressive for a PLS monitor.


I've seen people that couldn't go that high.


----------



## Jedson3614

im goign to get one now
will post results on hz


----------



## Jedson3614

should i get three for surround gaming >? what about 3d vision? I have that kit with glasses. If i dont get 120 i might not get to use 3d.


----------



## KuuFA

I didn't need it but just seeing this thread on the Opening screen on OCN just made me impulse buy

WHY DID YOU GUYS DO THIS TO MEEEEEE!

just bought one from hulu star non pixel perfect but hopefully its going to be just like my catleap with 0 dead pixels *crosses fingers*


----------



## Zero4549

My pixel perfect matte x-star from hulustar should be here soon. The shipping tracking says it just arrived in DC, so it's just a truck ride away from me MD. Wish me luck, and I'll give you all some updated when it arrives.

BTW, if anyone is interested, I used a Apple IPS display for several hours every day at college (lots of graphic art and animation classes), and am currently using a 1920x1200 TN 60hz ASUS panel that is a few years old. I've got a bunch of other displays as well, but nothing else that is really relevant to compare to (except perhaps the SAMOLED display on my SGS3?).


----------



## wntrsnowg

For those of you who just lurked into this thread, a follow-up official Korean PLS monitor club has been recently created. Feel free to sign up as a member and to continue discussion over there. Thanks









http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/the-korean-2560x1440-pls-monitor-club


----------



## skyisover

I'm tempted to research into these monitors and I want to buy one. Problem is that I'm filled with tests and projects to do for school which can take me weeks. Any prediction if the price for these monitors will skyrocket anytime soon like the korean monitors?


----------



## newone757

nvm


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> My pixel perfect matte x-star from hulustar should be here soon. The shipping tracking says it just arrived in DC, so it's just a truck ride away from me MD. Wish me luck, and I'll give you all some updated when it arrives.
> 
> BTW, if anyone is interested, I used a Apple IPS display for several hours every day at college (lots of graphic art and animation classes), and am currently using a 1920x1200 TN 60hz ASUS panel that is a few years old. I've got a bunch of other displays as well, but nothing else that is really relevant to compare to (except perhaps the SAMOLED display on my SGS3?).


You'll probably get yours before me... SIGH. I ordered mine Saturday, still hasn't arrived yet. It showed it got past customs today around 1pm in Ohio, so I assume it should be here tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> I'm tempted to research into these monitors and I want to buy one. Problem is that I'm filled with tests and projects to do for school which can take me weeks. Any prediction if the price for these monitors will skyrocket anytime soon like the korean monitors?


These _are_ Korean monitors, and the price is already climbing slowly. It will only speed up as more people jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## adolf512

Is there any true pixel perfect dp2710/qx271 to buy? (no black/stuck pixels).

The sellers i have looked at either don't specify what's considered as pixel perfect or excepts 1(sometimes 2) black pixels.


----------



## glina

Bought mine on the 12th from dream-seller. It was shipped on the 19th, and now it's touring the world:



Korea-China-Japan-China-Korea ... W - T - F!


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adolf512*
> 
> Is there any true pixel perfect dp2710/qx271 to buy? (no black/stuck pixels).
> 
> The sellers i have looked at either don't specify what's considered as pixel perfect or excepts 1(sometimes 2) black pixels.


Nope. Maybe if these become more popular, a true pixel perfect version will become available (through a particular seller's binning process). At the moment, I doubt they are moving enough volume, or have enough demand, for such a process to be profitable.

Remember, the panels themselves are B or A- Grade at best. The A+ panels are going to Samsung's own (expensive) monitors. Some small defects _are_ considered normal, so ones with no defects (especially if B grade or lower) probably aren't too common.


----------



## painonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glina*
> 
> Bought mine on the 12th from dream-seller. It was shipped on the 19th, and now it's touring the world:
> 
> 
> 
> Korea-China-Japan-China-Korea ... W - T - F!


My Qnix is apparently on the very same cargo and it should eventually find its way to Finland. Hopefully all that extra travel hasn't caused damage to the monitors...


----------



## abcheng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glina*
> 
> Bought mine on the 12th from dream-seller. It was shipped on the 19th, and now it's touring the world:
> 
> 
> 
> Korea-China-Japan-China-Korea ... W - T - F!


I can beat that ! Mine went from Korea to Alaska (!!!) to Japan to the Philippines to China before finally arriving in Taiwan.


----------



## Coolwaters

mines a perfect pixel but with the common yellow-ish light bleed on black screen. other then that u cant see it.

my main computer is down right now (flushing the tubes) so i cant play games to test it out.

mine hit 96hz but thats pretty much it.

these things are cheap feel like selling this one and try my luck on another.


----------



## Rakky

Is there anyone here with the X-star who has successfully overclocked to 100+ hz? I saw one guy who did it in this thread, I'd just like some more "confirmation" before I order, right now my mind is on the matte X-star for $315 (free shipping), but if they aren't overclockable maybe I'll just go for the glossy Qnix for $289 or maybe pay a bit extra for the matte one.


----------



## BradF1979

Just made an offer of $305 from BigClothCraft here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-ll-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Panel-Monitor-Matte-Screen-/151011442822?pt=Computer_Monitors&boolp=1&hash=item2328fbc086&quantity=1

I have way too many windows to get a Glossy model... The reflections would probably be a nightmare.


----------



## PsychoPutte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakky*
> 
> Is there anyone here with the X-star who has successfully overclocked to 100+ hz? I saw one guy who did it in this thread, I'd just like some more "confirmation" before I order, right now my mind is on the matte X-star for $315 (free shipping), but if they aren't overclockable maybe I'll just go for the glossy Qnix for $289 or maybe pay a bit extra for the matte one.


Here is another thread where a person is running his X-STAR at 90hz :http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/the-korean-2560x1440-pls-monitor-club/10
I'd say it's safe to assume that they do overclock, but not sure if they overclock as well as the QNIX. But as it is a lottery, you might just find a X-STAR that overclocks better than a QNIX, you'll never know. As they both have 8ms response they could be the same monitors.

This is what I got as an answer from bigclothcraft when I asked about the differences:

Hello

There are no much difference between the two monitors.
They were used same Samsung panel and boards in the monitors are almost the same ones.
You just can think that they are almost same ones.
Have a good day.

THank you
Hayley

- bigclothcraft


----------



## hamzatm

Sounds like he said the panel is the same but the boards are "almost the same" - i.e. they are not the same. Seeing as its the boards that control whether it can overclock or not, I would not trust the X-Stars to OC until we get more confirmation.


----------



## PsychoPutte

Yes indeed, I agree with you. For those of you ( including myself ) who are unsure if the X-STAR overclock well or not, hold on a couple of days as we have two persons who have them incoming, and should receive them any day now.


----------



## BradF1979

Can someone with a matte QNIX comment on the AG coating? Is it good or bad?


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> Can someone with a matte QNIX comment on the AG coating? Is it good or bad?


I can't really notice it. The AG doesn't really seem to be that heavy.


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> I can't really notice it. The AG doesn't really seem to be that heavy.


Great. Who did you buy from?


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> Great. Who did you buy from?


ExcellentCastle









2/3 monitors were impeccable and one has partial backlight bleeding visible during black backgrounds only.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> ExcellentCastle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2/3 monitors were impeccable and one has partial backlight bleeding visible during black backgrounds only.


I am waiting on a monitor from Excellentcastle. Hope I have similar luck.


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> ExcellentCastle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2/3 monitors were impeccable and one has partial backlight bleeding visible during black backgrounds only.


Cool. I made an offer to BCC, hoping he accepts. Offered $305.


----------



## Zero4549

Just got my matte pixel perfect x-star from hulu.

No dead or stuck pixels and no noticeable backlight bleed or hue shifts (I'm sure there is some, but unless it's night time, it's impossible to make this room dark enough to tell).

The panel sits slightly off-balance in it's own stand. I stuck two nickels under the feet on one side to even it out, but of course now the stand itself looks lopsided which is making me a bit OCD, but I'm sure as soon as I'm done looking at it for flaws and start actually using the screen, i'll be too distracted to notice a slight angle on the stand below it.

The Matte coating is very similar to those found on the TN panels I've been using, a little weaker than that found on the apple IPS panels at school.

I haven't tried overclocking or adjusting colors yet. The default colors seem fairly neutral but also somewhat desaturated. Ill fiddle with both colors and overclocking and let you guys know with my next post (which will include photos







)


----------



## BradF1979

I ended up retracting my offer to BCC and placing a normal order for the matte version from hulustar. Hopefully that limited event of 100pcs of each is still in play. Though I do recall he allowed someone to return one with bad blacklight bleed as well...


----------



## Atomagenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Just got my matte pixel perfect x-star from hulu.
> 
> No dead or stuck pixels and no noticeable backlight bleed or hue shifts (I'm sure there is some, but unless it's night time, it's impossible to make this room dark enough to tell).
> 
> The panel sits slightly off-balance in it's own stand. I stuck two nickels under the feet on one side to even it out, but of course now the stand itself looks lopsided which is making me a bit OCD, but I'm sure as soon as I'm done looking at it for flaws and start actually using the screen, i'll be too distracted to notice a slight angle on the stand below it.
> 
> The Matte coating is very similar to those found on the TN panels I've been using, a little weaker than that found on the apple IPS panels at school.
> 
> I haven't tried overclocking or adjusting colors yet. The default colors seem fairly neutral but also somewhat desaturated. Ill fiddle with both colors and overclocking and let you guys know with my next post (which will include photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Can't believe you got yours before me and I ordered it a day before you! lol It might be here this afternoon. Did he ship it to you via DHL?


----------



## Atomagenesis

Looks like it's on the truck, I really hope I don't need to be at home to sign off on it or I'm not going to be a happy camper #whydayjobssuck


----------



## Auryon

I just got mine from excellentcastle it's a beautiful monitor. No dead/stuck pixels, there's slight bleeding on the bottom right hand corner but it's really light and you can only see it on black backgrounds so i'm not bothered at all.

Going to try messing with calibrations and overclocking when I get home hopefully I can get 120 hz working!


----------



## zhoulander

I placed another order from hulustar in hopes I get into the pixel perfect batch. Bought my first off of dream-seller and it was nearly flawless, just tinted more red than I'd like. It was relatively easy to calibrate out, even just eyeballing it.


----------



## fullban

wheres my monitor bin in china for 2 days!!! must be delivering it in the back of a mini goin cross country haha
-

25/04/2013 - Thursday

00:48
In transit

GUANGZHOU CN
-

24/04/2013 - Wednesday

05:48
In transit

GUANGZHOU CN

05:45
In transit

GUANGZHOU CN

04:26
In transit

GUANGZHOU CN

01:19
Arrived at FedEx location

GUANGZHOU CN

-

23/04/2013 - Tuesday

22:54
In transit

INCHEON KR

21:00
In transit

INCHEON KR

14:42
Left FedEx origin facility

BUSAN KR

11:22
Picked up

BUSAN KR
- yes:

22/04/2013 - Monday

03:33
Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> Can't believe you got yours before me and I ordered it a day before you! lol It might be here this afternoon. Did he ship it to you via DHL?


Yup, DHL.

In other news, I started overclocking it 5hz at at time. Got up to 120hz without issue, said screw it, and went straight for 144 (to match what is the fastest currently available non-overclocked panel.

Drivers just said no, not allowed, won't even try. lol. Is there some kind of patch for the driver to bypass that?

Oh, and yeah the gamma gets shot to hell when going up past 85hz or so, although I'm sure it can be mostly compensated for by just adjusting the gamma setting as well.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Yup, DHL.
> 
> In other news, I started overclocking it 5hz at at time. Got up to 120hz without issue, said screw it, and went straight for 144 (to match what is the fastest currently available non-overclocked panel.
> 
> Drivers just said no, not allowed, won't even try. lol. Is there some kind of patch for the driver to bypass that?
> 
> Oh, and yeah the gamma gets shot to hell when going up past 85hz or so, although I'm sure it can be mostly compensated for by just adjusting the gamma setting as well.


You want to go to almost _600mhz_ pixel clock? We're already running on the ragged edge of what current DVI technology/videocard/monitors are capable of.


----------



## PsychoPutte

It seems like based of what zero4549 just wrote, that the x-stars overclock as well as the QNIX do.
BTW, did you manage to compensate the gamma?


----------



## adolf512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> I ended up retracting my offer to BCC and placing a normal order for the matte version from hulustar. Hopefully that limited event of 100pcs of each is still in play. Though I do recall he allowed someone to return one with bad blacklight bleed as well...


From his enay page: i got 100 glossy and 100 matt with 0-2 defect pixels ehile the 'pixel perfect' only is allowed to have up to one black pixel. Yes it should still be active.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Yup, DHL.
> 
> In other news, I started overclocking it 5hz at at time. Got up to 120hz without issue, said screw it, and went straight for 144 (to match what is the fastest currently available non-overclocked panel.
> 
> Drivers just said no, not allowed, won't even try. lol. Is there some kind of patch for the driver to bypass that?
> 
> Oh, and yeah the gamma gets shot to hell when going up past 85hz or so, although I'm sure it can be mostly compensated for by just adjusting the gamma setting as well.


Check this guide.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Check this guide.


Will do, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> You want to go to almost _600mhz_ pixel clock? We're already running on the ragged edge of what current DVI technology/videocard/monitors are capable of.


Why not? I don't plan to run it that high, but I'd at least like to see what it's capable of.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoPutte*
> 
> It seems like based of what zero4549 just wrote, that the x-stars overclock as well as the QNIX do.
> BTW, did you manage to compensate the gamma?


I did some "eyeball" calibration with some reference charts and such for 100hz (I figure I'll probably settle on using either 98 or 110hz, both of which should be "close enough" for what I need).

Worked pretty well. I'd need an actual calibrator if I wanted to tell for sure though, but I'd say even at 120hz the gamma should be mostly correctable. If anyone is working professionally with images using this panel for some reason, I'm sure they'll have the common sense to calibrate for 60hz and just use it at that while editing.


----------



## Cwinston

I need a new video card to go with this monitor, but I can't find one with dual link DVI-D to fit their requirement.

I've been checking out the Sapphire 7950's on Newegg. The photos show a dual link DVI-D connector, but details from the specs tab doesn't list dual link DVI-D. So now I'm kinda stuck.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026

edit: Also, do we need to buy our own outlet adapters?


----------



## Spartan F8

No the power brick has a PC power plug on the back. Just use a standard PC power cord and it works.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> ... (I figure I'll probably settle on using either 98 or 110hz, both of which should be "close enough" for what I need)....


Consider 96Hz. As mentioned by someone else, that's an even multiple of 24, the framerate of movies. This will remove judder caused by the 24/60 conversion process. That's why 120Hz is nice to, it's 5*24.

When I set 120Hz and saw really high gamma, I was worried calibration couldn't even fix it. I was wrong. If calibrated just as well as 60Hz. The only problem I had was panel uniformity at that refresh rate. Actually even 96Hz had bad uniformity. Only one other person has verified the same behavior. I hope more people try my test and see if they see the same results. Do the two of us that checked have crap monitors, or does it affect everyone and no one else seems to notice/care?

TEST


----------



## PsychoPutte

Anyone know why PayPal increases the total sum that you're meant to pay? I was about to buy this monitor: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130868575572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 , which costs about 315 USD, that is around 2080SEK in my own currency. When I was about to pay with PayPal, the total sum had gone up to about 2180SEK, which equals about 330 USD. Why is that?
I didn't pay and contacted the seller to cancel the order, while 15USD isn't much, I still want to figure out why I am to pay that before I order again.


----------



## LeGoLaZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhoulander*
> 
> I placed another order from hulustar in hopes I get into the pixel perfect batch. Bought my first off of dream-seller and it was nearly flawless, just tinted more red than I'd like. It was relatively easy to calibrate out, even just eyeballing it.


Did the same. Ordered 2x Qnix Matte. I hope i get into the pixel perfect too


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Consider 96Hz. As mentioned by someone else, that's an even multiple of 24, the framerate of movies. This will remove judder caused by the 24/60 conversion process. That's why 120Hz is nice to, it's 5*24.
> 
> When I set 120Hz and saw really high gamma, I was worried calibration couldn't even fix it. I was wrong. If calibrated just as well as 60Hz. The only problem I had was panel uniformity at that refresh rate. Actually even 96Hz had bad uniformity. Only one other person has verified the same behavior. I hope more people try my test and see if they see the same results. Do the two of us that checked have crap monitors, or does it affect everyone and no one else seems to notice/care?
> 
> TEST


I tested mine for this and found no bad uniformity so it may be hit or miss. One point is that before i set mine to LCD reduced i got artifacts but i also saw some bad uniformity so timings may fix it, just a thought.

This was all with 120hz


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> I tested mine for this and found no bad uniformity so it may be hit or miss. One point is that before i set mine to LCD reduced i got artifacts but i also saw some bad uniformity so timings may fix it, just a thought.
> 
> This was all with 120hz


Crap, I wanted the lazy man's route. I may have to go futzing with timings to see if I can fix it. It was interesting that I had crap uniformity even with lower refresh rates. 60Hz looks great though.

Well, if nothing else, this will be an interesting one to flesh-out and see if we can definitively state what the cause is for future generations that come along to this thread. We're so noble


----------



## rodalpho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cwinston*
> 
> I need a new video card to go with this monitor, but I can't find one with dual link DVI-D to fit their requirement.
> 
> I've been checking out the Sapphire 7950's on Newegg. The photos show a dual link DVI-D connector, but details from the specs tab doesn't list dual link DVI-D. So now I'm kinda stuck.
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026


The 7950 will work fine. Heck my 5850 works fine.


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoPutte*
> 
> Anyone know why PayPal increases the total sum that you're meant to pay? I was about to buy this monitor: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130868575572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 , which costs about 315 USD, that is around 2080SEK in my own currency. When I was about to pay with PayPal, the total sum had gone up to about 2180SEK, which equals about 330 USD. Why is that?
> I didn't pay and contacted the seller to cancel the order, while 15USD isn't much, I still want to figure out why I am to pay that before I order again.


Probably currency conversion, Paypal rates aren't that great that's why.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Consider 96Hz. As mentioned by someone else, that's an even multiple of 24, the framerate of movies. This will remove judder caused by the 24/60 conversion process. That's why 120Hz is nice to, it's 5*24.
> 
> When I set 120Hz and saw really high gamma, I was worried calibration couldn't even fix it. I was wrong. If calibrated just as well as 60Hz. The only problem I had was panel uniformity at that refresh rate. Actually even 96Hz had bad uniformity. Only one other person has verified the same behavior. I hope more people try my test and see if they see the same results. Do the two of us that checked have crap monitors, or does it affect everyone and no one else seems to notice/care?
> 
> TEST


Yeah, 90 was a typo, I meant 96









I can easily run at 120, and probably higher but I had to stop testing, but I'm not sure I want to. Even my overclocked i7 980x and 680 Lightning can't constantly pump out enough frames in the games I play most frequently for that, so I don't see the point in potentially putting more strain on the panel, etc.

I'll check for panel uniformity when I get my GPU replaced. Timing on this RMA couldn't possibly be worse! lol


----------



## alwaystipsy

I think mine is DOA









Did they send me a single link DVI-D cable? 

Thankfully I have a dual link DVI-D cable, but I still only get those vertical lines. Tried 3 different video cards - 7950, 7770 and firepro v4900 and power cords. All cards detect and set resolution to 2560x1440.

Any ideas before I contact dream-seller?


----------



## rodalpho

That is a single-link DVI cable, yes.

Looks DOA to me. Sorry man.


----------



## zhoulander

If you are brave enough to open, it looks like the pattern of a slightly dislodged cable that connects to the panel itself.


----------



## skyisover

Looks like dreamseller is steadily increasing the price and every other seller is dropping it. I fail to see the logic in that...


----------



## halodude23

Well guys........... Don't know what to say except the bezels are massive.


----------



## Cwinston

Just pulled the trigger on one from Hulustar.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-2-ll-2560x1440-WQHD-Samsung-PLS-Monitor-Matt-Screen-/130868312541?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e785bf9dd

Hope I wasn't too late for that 0-2 dead pixel promotion. I wish it were just guaranteed 0 dead pixels to give me some peace of mind, cause I'm already getting antsy.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> Looks like dreamseller is steadily increasing the price and every other seller is dropping it. I fail to see the logic in that...


well I just got one from him no bad pixels at all 120hz easy,the only thing is why are the colors so washed out?


----------



## wntrsnowg

halodude23, that looks so sick. what GPUs are you running?


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cwinston*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on one from Hulustar.
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-2-ll-2560x1440-WQHD-Samsung-PLS-Monitor-Matt-Screen-/130868312541?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e785bf9dd
> 
> Hope I wasn't too late for that 0-2 dead pixel promotion. I wish it were just guaranteed 0 dead pixels to give me some peace of mind, cause I'm already getting antsy.


Someone purchased the same recently on the club thread and asked hulustar, and posted that hulustar replied saying that the monitor promotion was still ongoing.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhoulander*
> 
> BTW, hulustar just replied that they still have 'event monitor' -- the first 100 pixel perfect glossy/matte


----------



## caenlen

I tried OC'ing my QNIX PLS I got from HuluStar to 80hz through AMD using the CRU thingy, and it works for a few hours of playing black ops 2, but sometimes it randomly just goes all insane on me and i have to reboot and lower it back down to 60hz... maybe if I patch it instead of just using CRU?


----------



## Jboss

Would TWO 5850's be sufficient for this monitor/newer games at 60+ HZ?


----------



## caenlen

depends what kind of newer games, Metro last Light and Crysis 3 not even close, rome 2 total war nope, call of duty black ops 2? sure


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> depends what kind of newer games, Metro last Light and Crysis 3 not even close, rome 2 total war nope, call of duty black ops 2? sure


Damn so i should just scrap the idea of getting a second 5850..


----------



## PsychoPutte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jboss*
> 
> Probably currency conversion, Paypal rates aren't that great that's why.


That was my thought too, but an increase of about 5% is quite a lot even in bad currency rates?
Greedy company is greedy I suppose =/


----------



## Atomagenesis

Update:

Got my 27" monitor XSTAR DP2710 PLS Matte from Hulustar for 300$. Not one dead pixel, no noticeable backlight bleed, works perfect. Will post more later.


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> halodude23, that looks so sick. what GPUs are you running?


I'm only running off a 7950 with 1150/1600 clocks LOL.


----------



## King4x4

Just finished setting up my screens...

They OCed to 120Hz easily.



Need titanz for this! Even at medium I barely get 90 fps.


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> I'm only running off a 7950 with 1150/1600 clocks LOL.


Awesome bro I just pulled the trigger on 2 7950's myself and Im looking at either the QNIX or an X-Star to compliment my Catleap 270 SE


----------



## BradF1979

If I have a 7870 now, what do about video card for this thing...? Another 7870?


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> If I have a 7870 now, what do about video card for this thing...? Another 7870?


One 7870 should be sufficient for one QNIX but if you aren't running as smooth, I think another 7870 is a good choice but I sold my 7870 because it only supports 2-Way CF.


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> Awesome bro I just pulled the trigger on 2 7950's myself and Im looking at either the QNIX or an X-Star to compliment my Catleap 270 SE


I'm jealous lol, I want another 7950 to run 120 hz on all three....


----------



## caenlen

mine runs at 80hz for awhile then ****s up on me... tried 75hz same thing... guess i just got a ****ty monitor. oh well.


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> mine runs at 80hz for awhile then ****s up on me... tried 75hz same thing... guess i just got a ****ty monitor. oh well.


Have you tried a new DL-DVI cable or LCD REDUCED in CRU?


----------



## rodalpho

Mine runs fine at 80Hz, but then reverts to "Unknown Display Device" in windows rather than "Dual-DVI". Interestingly it _runs_ perfectly fine after that, including gaming, but the windows wallpaper on my second monitor changes to mirror the QNIX and I can't fix it without rebooting. Pretty weird, and I haven't dialed down the problem to the increased refresh rate yet. Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## bhazard451

You must use Toasty's patch and CRU if you want to be stable at 80hz and above. (For AMD anyway)


----------



## rodalpho

I did use CRU, but why do I need the patch? The AMD drivers work at 80Hz unpatched. That's the whole point, I would rather stick at a lower refresh and not have to patch my drivers.


----------



## hamzatm

The patch is harmless, it removes the pixel clock limit, and is there if you want to go above 80Hz

If you want a lower refresh rate then keep a lower refresh rate, it isn't compulsory.


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodalpho*
> 
> I did use CRU, but why do I need the patch? The AMD drivers work at 80Hz unpatched. That's the whole point, I would rather stick at a lower refresh and not have to patch my drivers.


What's so bad about patching the drivers?

On a side note. I'm now using the monitor with the radeon open source driver overclocked to 96 Hz on GNU/Linux.
Works like a charm. This is my xorg.conf if anyone else here is interested:

Code:



Code:


Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "DVI-0"
        ModeLine     "2560x1440"  393.12  2560 2608 2640 2720  1440 1443 1448 1507 -hsync +vsync
EndSection

cvt calculates pretty high blanking time and pixelclock, that was the reason I couldn't go higher than 80 Hz on GNU/Linux.
I couldn't manage to overclock it with the proprietary catalyst driver. It's really ****.


----------



## Auryon

Do you have to stay in test mode after patching your drivers? When I tried to leave test mode it doesn't recognize my gpu on reboot.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Auryon*
> 
> Do you have to stay in test mode after patching your drivers? When I tried to leave test mode it doesn't recognize my gpu on reboot.


Yup, the only alternative is to sign the drivers yourself with a encryption signing key pair and then installing the key as an authorized one for validating drivers in Windows. I haven't googled it but there might be a good page out there explaining it if you don't like the idea of test mode (higher risk of OS compromise from malware or being bugged by that text on the desktop).


----------



## dieseldog49

Finally got mine mounted on a desk mount, pain in the ass to take off the base mount. I would advise anyone doing so to 1 have a second set of hands, its easier that way and make sure you have a phillips screw driver that is as close to a exact fit as possible, the screws started stripping when I removed them. Also I find it is better to run the monitor upside down on the mount, it gets the Blue light up and out of the peripheral vision, at least for me.


----------



## halodude23

One of my monitors has a red light that indicates that it's on instead of a blue light, does anyone know why







?


----------



## PsychoPutte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> One of my monitors has a red light that indicates that it's on instead of a blue light, does anyone know why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Because it chose to kill the reapers, that's why.


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoPutte*
> 
> Because it chose to kill the reapers, that's why.











I mean the other ones are all blue...... ***?


----------



## dieseldog49

When you turn it off what color is the light? Could it have been cross wired?


----------



## rodalpho

I actually don't know what color the light is. I put a little piece of electrical tape over it. It's blindingly bright in a dark room.


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieseldog49*
> 
> When you turn it off what color is the light? Could it have been cross wired?


When the light is off, the color is blue LOL....


----------



## halodude23

I just wanted to know if this amount of backlight bleed is worth getting a replacement for? I mean after all, I might get a 120 hz one instead of 115 hz


----------



## Zero4549

Since I've had to switch to my 560ti while my 680L is being RMAd, I noticed that I can only clock this panel up to about 97hz, even though it was doing 132 on my 680L.

As such, I feel the GPU might have a bigger effect on the overclock than the panel itself, for whatever reason.


----------



## kuruptx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> 
> I just wanted to know if this amount of backlight bleed is worth getting a replacement for? I mean after all, I might get a 120 hz one instead of 115 hz


To me thats un acceptable


----------



## Zero4549




----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> To me thats un acceptable


For a $290 monitor whose warranty doesn't cover backlight bleed?


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> For a $290 monitor whose warranty doesn't cover backlight bleed?


No one covers backlight problems.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jboss*
> 
> No one covers backlight problems.


I think you missed his point.


----------



## BradF1979

Little aggravated at how long it takes them to ship these... Waited nearly 24 hours, got sent an email with the 4 questions about the invoice, my graphics card, etc, replied immediately but still no response, so I'm guessing another 24 hours before he responds and ships it.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> Little aggravated at how long it takes them to ship these... Waited nearly 24 hours, got sent an email with the 4 questions about the invoice, my graphics card, etc, replied immediately but still no response, so I'm guessing another 24 hours before he responds and ships it.


Well with the time difference I am honestly not surprised.

Although it is quite unfortunate.

I have ordered ebay "Korean" monitors twice.

The first when the Yamakasi kraze was going on. No questions asked was shipped albeit was about 2 weeks before I got it (due to slow shipping not the shippers part). Ordered from green sum.

And ordered one of these From dream seller.

Which both shipped within 24 hours with no questions.

Paid with paypal with a verified address. So not sure what your issue is.


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Well with the time difference I am honestly not surprised.
> 
> Although it is quite unfortunate.
> 
> I have ordered ebay "Korean" monitors twice.
> 
> The first when the Yamakasi kraze was going on. No questions asked was shipped albeit was about 2 weeks before I got it (due to slow shipping not the shippers part). Ordered from green sum.
> 
> And ordered one of these From dream seller.
> 
> Which both shipped within 24 hours with no questions.
> 
> Paid with paypal with a verified address. So not sure what your issue is.


Not sure either, I payed with Paypal balance on my Paypal account that is verified. Ordered from hulustar.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> Not sure either, I payed with Paypal balance on my Paypal account that is verified. Ordered from hulustar.


While you may be aggravated. I am pretty sure hes just asking these questions for pretty valid reasons. I am pretty sure that many people bought these monitors and cannot use them due to their insufficient hardware requirements.

and various other questions on how he can ship it with the customs not bothering with it.

I say its pretty good Customer service imo.

Although he does ship slower than others.....


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> While you may be aggravated. I am pretty sure hes just asking these questions for pretty valid reasons. I am pretty sure that many people bought these monitors and cannot use them due to their insufficient hardware requirements.
> 
> and various other questions on how he can ship it with the customs not bothering with it.
> 
> I say its pretty good Customer service imo.
> 
> Although he does ship slower than others.....


I ordered from him because of his special (0-2 dead pixels), and because one of the first buyers from him had incredible bad blacklight bleed and he took a return on the monitor.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*


zero4559, I added your pics to the korean 2560x1440 pls monitor club OP









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> I ordered from him because of his special (0-2 dead pixels), and because one of the first buyers from him had incredible bad blacklight bleed and he took a return on the monitor.


I had an almost excellent experience with hulustar. fast shipping and got a monitor with no defects. might not have been glossy like i ordered, but mistakes happen


----------



## Zero4549

Dunno how people can complain about shipping speed. Mine made it from the seller in Seoul Korea to my doorstep in Maryland USA in all of 2 days. It takes longer than that from items to arrive from a newegg warehouse just two states over in Tennessee!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> zero4559, I added your pics to the korean 2560x1440 pls monitor club OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an almost excellent experience with hulustar. fast shipping and got a monitor with no defects. might not have been glossy like i ordered, but mistakes happen


----------



## adolf512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> What's so bad about patching the drivers?
> 
> On a side note. I'm now using the monitor with the radeon open source driver overclocked to 96 Hz on GNU/Linux.
> Works like a charm. This is my xorg.conf if anyone else here is interested:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Section "Monitor"
> Identifier   "DVI-0"
> ModeLine     "2560x1440"  393.12  2560 2608 2640 2720  1440 1443 1448 1507 -hsync +vsync
> EndSection
> 
> cvt calculates pretty high blanking time and pixelclock, that was the reason I couldn't go higher than 80 Hz on GNU/Linux.
> I couldn't manage to overclock it with the proprietary catalyst driver. It's really ****.


The only reason why i am using the proprietary drivers is to be able to use amdoverdricectrl but i have desiged to switch to the open source drivers anyway. I was pretty sure this would be possible with the open source drivers









Now i just have to decide which seller and monitor to get, i want matt screen, no dead/black pixels, 120hz and, no notisable backlight bleed. I hope i will be lucky.


----------



## Auryon

If I can't get a stable 120hz with the stock cable will swapping it out from another one from monoprice potentially fix the problem?


----------



## Auryon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adolf512*
> 
> The only reason why i am using the proprietary drivers is to be able to use amdoverdricectrl but i have desiged to switch to the open source drivers anyway. I was pretty sure this would be possible with the open source drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just have to decide which seller and monitor to get, i want matt screen, no dead/black pixels, 120hz and, no notisable backlight bleed. I hope i will be lucky.


I got all of that from excellentcastle but it's really a toss up so YMMV


----------



## Gronnie

So I am thinking about ordering one of these to use as the +1 to my PLP setup and I have a few questions:

1. Was it ever determined if the stand comes completely off for wall mounting? I plan to mount it above my Dell U3011.

2. How are the viewing angles if I have to look up at it?

3. It says it doesn't work with Dual Link DVI-I? That doesn't make sense to me as isn't DVI-I just D and A integrated in one?

Thanks.


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Auryon*
> 
> If I can't get a stable 120hz with the stock cable will swapping it out from another one from monoprice potentially fix the problem?


i tried that and no luck.

did you try unlocking the pixel speed and other options?


----------



## PsychoPutte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> When the light is off, the color is blue LOL....


What goes blue when the lights are off??


----------



## hellzlegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> So I am thinking about ordering one of these to use as the +1 to my PLP setup and I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Was it ever determined if the stand comes completely off for wall mounting? I plan to mount it above my Dell U3011.
> 
> 2. How are the viewing angles if I have to look up at it?
> 
> 3. It says it doesn't work with Dual Link DVI-I? That doesn't make sense to me as isn't DVI-I just D and A integrated in one?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, the stand comes completely off.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just finished setting up my screens...
> 
> They OCed to 120Hz easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Need titanz for this! Even at medium I barely get 90 fps.


Are all the QNIX QX2710 monitors 120Hz OC capable?


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> 
> I just wanted to know if this amount of backlight bleed is worth getting a replacement for? I mean after all, I might get a 120 hz one instead of 115 hz


Open it up. It's just the crappty casing pushing on the panel which causes the bleeding.


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> Open it up. It's just the crappty casing pushing on the panel which causes the bleeding.


I debezeled it already and I think there's some new bleeding at the to. My seller appears to offer replacements.


----------



## Auryon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> i tried that and no luck.
> 
> did you try unlocking the pixel speed and other options?


Yeah it's stable at 115 hz when I try 120 I start to get a few scan lines at the top. Guess i'll buy one anyway if it doesn't work it doesn't work.


----------



## Joneszilla

Placed my order Monday night and my monitor will be delivered today(Qnix Glossy from ExcellentCastle). Nice! Hope I get a good one. Will post pics and OC results once I get it.


----------



## loki23

Can someone point me to the page with the color profiles you are using? I had forgotten to bookmark it the other day and once I get the OC set I'd like to try one to see the difference.

Thanks in advance!

Oh and for anyone worrying about shipping, as mentioned you have to factor in the time difference. By the time I was actually sent my tracking number, the package was a day away.


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loki23*
> 
> Can someone point me to the page with the color profiles you are using? I had forgotten to bookmark it the other day and once I get the OC set I'd like to try one to see the difference.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Oh and for anyone worrying about shipping, as mentioned you have to factor in the time difference. By the time I was actually sent my tracking number, the package was a day away.


Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/the-korean-2560x1440-pls-monitor-club
Under "Monitor Fixes, Support, Help" you can find "Color calibration profiles"


----------



## BradF1979

Are color profiles unique to each individual panel, or will you get pretty good display from using someone else's calibration?


----------



## glina

I just got my Matt QX2710 from Dream-seller.

No backlight bleed, no dead or stuck pixels, good uniformity. AWESOME!

Just a word of caution - the color profiles posted earlier in this thread are totally incompatible with my display - they render everything green and gamma is off too. This is off course not the fault of the person who made the profiles, but a variation of displays.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> Are color profiles unique to each individual panel, or will you get pretty good display from using someone else's calibration?


From earlier in this thread, and also posted under the "Color Calibration profiles" in the Korean PLS Monitor Club thread....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> As a general rule, try out calibrations from different people and when you find one that is meant for your settings that LOOKS GOOD on a reference image (no color in gray scales, not washed out, etc), remember the person that posted it and stick to their calibrations; they likely have a panel with similar color characteristics. It really isn't about "his are better" since each calibration is likely perfect for the person doing it. You just need to figure out whose panel is like yours, or just suck it up and buy colorimeter (got mine on ebay for $40).


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> So I am thinking about ordering one of these to use as the +1 to my PLP setup and I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Was it ever determined if the stand comes completely off for wall mounting? I plan to mount it above my Dell U3011.
> 
> 2. How are the viewing angles if I have to look up at it?
> 
> 3. It says it doesn't work with Dual Link DVI-I? That doesn't make sense to me as isn't DVI-I just D and A integrated in one?
> 
> Thanks.


1. The Korean PLS Monitor Club

> Monitor Information

> FAQ

2. Viewing angles are good. Much better than my TN panel. At extreme!!! angles, the image gets darker. But that will happen with any panel.

3. I don't understand the technical terms of DVI cables, but basically you need a Dual Link DVI connection available. It will have more pins than your standard DVI cable. I have a powercolor 7870 myst, and on newegg specifications page it states the DVI is "1 x DL-DVI-I" and it works for me.

Hopefully all your questions were answered.

I can't help but notice that all these recurring questions can be easily answered if people would just refer to the information I have compiled in the korean pls monitor club thread for everyones benefit


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> Are color profiles unique to each individual panel, or will you get pretty good display from using someone else's calibration?


They can get you on the right track and make it worlds easier to start from rather than trying to calibrate it from stock yourself alone. Once you apply the one that best fits you only minor adjustments are needed to get the rest of the way as every panel is a bit unique in its color. These should work fine from the qnix and s-star as they are the same panel.


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> Are color profiles unique to each individual panel, or will you get pretty good display from using someone else's calibration?


I did mine on a glossy panel so that probably does look quite a bit different.
There is a difference between every panel of course but since they're the same it shouldn't be too big.
But running it on a higher frequency without calibrating it looks pretty bad.


----------



## glina

I found the profile for the Samsung S27B970D (Standard setting)
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
to best match my display.

edit:
also my panel can overclock to 120Hz, but occasionally some horizontal lines show up for a moment
everything is fine at 96Hz


----------



## caenlen

Anyone else here on AMD? I OC mine to 80hz, and it seems stable for a really long time, I just use CRU not the patch, and well if a steam vid tries loading it crashes on me, but games run fine most of the time, tho sometimes my screen goes crazy...

thoughts?


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Anyone else here on AMD? I OC mine to 80hz, and it seems stable for a really long time, I just use CRU not the patch, and well if a steam vid tries loading it crashes on me, but games run fine most of the time, tho sometimes my screen goes crazy...
> 
> thoughts?


What graphic card?


----------



## caenlen

sapphire 7950 with DVI-D


----------



## bhazard451

I can't live without 120hz now. I'm spoiled.

I just updated my graphics driver and got put back into 60hz. Could notice the mouse trails immediately. Patched the drivers, and all good again.


----------



## caenlen

you guys got lucky, mine won't do 120hz unless im doing it wrong

after u patch it, when you open up CRU do you edit the 59hz one copy, then create new paste it, then replace the 59.xx with a solid 120? or do you just replace the 59 with 120 and leave the numbers after the period?

i tried patching, 110 solid no decimal after it, and rebooted, PC just gave me a blank screen I had to reformat...

WHAT AM I DOING WRONG someone please...


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> you guys got lucky, mine won't do 120hz unless im doing it wrong
> 
> after u patch it, when you open up CRU do you edit the 59hz one copy, then create new paste it, then replace the 59.xx with a solid 120? or do you just replace the 59 with 120 and leave the numbers after the period?
> 
> i tried patching, 110 solid no decimal after it, and rebooted, PC just gave me a blank screen I had to reformat...
> 
> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG someone please...


You have to use your arrows on the right hand corner to move the 120 hz setting that you created as primary instead of secondary. After that, restart your computer and try it again. Also, remember to select "LCD REDUCED"


----------



## Joneszilla

Ok. Here is the packaging it came in from ExcellentCastle:



Pic of Qnix(pre-OC'd yet and Auria):



I overclocked it directly to 120 with no problems. It's easy to see the difference just using the mouse cursor test but I ran the refresh rate multitool and didn't see any skipping frames. Monitor gets noticeably darker when running at 120hz. Anyone have an adjustment for this? Im at max brightness and its still a little too dark for my tastes.

I don't see any dead pixels. There is noticeable backlight bleed in bottom right corner when the screen is completely black but its not too bad as Ill doubt ill ever notice it. All in all i'm happy so far. Just need to figure out how to get this brighter (gamma?).


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Ok. Here is the packaging it came in from ExcellentCastle:
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of Qnix(pre-OC'd yet and Auria):
> 
> 
> 
> I overclocked it directly to 120 with no problems. It's easy to see the difference just using the mouse cursor test but I ran the refresh rate multitool and didn't see any skipping frames. Monitor gets noticeably darker when running at 120hz. Anyone have an adjustment for this? Im at max brightness and its still a little too dark for my tastes.
> 
> I don't see any dead pixels. There is noticeable backlight bleed in bottom right corner when the screen is completely black but its not too bad as Ill doubt ill ever notice it. All in all i'm happy so far. Just need to figure out how to get this brighter (gamma?).


Adjust gamma in your GPU drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> you guys got lucky, mine won't do 120hz unless im doing it wrong
> 
> after u patch it, when you open up CRU do you edit the 59hz one copy, then create new paste it, then replace the 59.xx with a solid 120? or do you just replace the 59 with 120 and leave the numbers after the period?
> 
> i tried patching, 110 solid no decimal after it, and rebooted, PC just gave me a blank screen I had to reformat...
> 
> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG someone please...


What GPU are you using? On my 680L, I can get 130 no problem. On my 560Ti, I can't even get 100.


----------



## Snrcbpco

Alrighty, so I also caved and bought myself a Qnix (Matte)
Seller: BigClothCraft
Contact With Seller: Not much. just thanking me for my order. no customs questions or anything
Shipping: 2 days. Korea->Alaska -> SLC
Price:$316.98

Nicely packaged


No major damage to the box


Box o cables. DOES come with a DVI-DL cable. It's not very long, but was long enough for me. Also comes with EURO plug, so find an old PC PSU cable.


Found it cute that they included an adapter. Presh


The Bad Boy. Top rattles a little but nothing major.


**Coming soon pictures of it in action.**


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Ok. Here is the packaging it came in from ExcellentCastle:
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of Qnix(pre-OC'd yet and Auria):
> 
> 
> 
> I overclocked it directly to 120 with no problems. It's easy to see the difference just using the mouse cursor test but I ran the refresh rate multitool and didn't see any skipping frames. Monitor gets noticeably darker when running at 120hz. Anyone have an adjustment for this? Im at max brightness and its still a little too dark for my tastes.
> 
> I don't see any dead pixels. There is noticeable backlight bleed in bottom right corner when the screen is completely black but its not too bad as Ill doubt ill ever notice it. All in all i'm happy so far. Just need to figure out how to get this brighter (gamma?).


Definitely try the profiles that are on the primary thread for these monitors. They will get you very close where you want to be and then just a little adjusting in color management and you will get correct lighting and colors. I used the 120hz profile and then had to adjust down the red and gamma slightly but the brightness is there.


----------



## castropa531

Hi Everyone,

I just received mine today from Dreamseller. I got the glossy version. I'm having a problem tho. It's connected to an AMD HD7870. The blue light flashes but no picture. When I unplug it from the back and plug it back in, I get a picture for a second and it then goes into standby mode again? Any help or suggestions would be very wecome.

thanks all


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

I read through every page but didnt get a answer since nobody mentioned anything, are the xstars overclockable?

Also, if I was gonna buy one of these should I just call it a day and throw down the extra couple hundred and get the 30" 1600p Yamasaki?


----------



## Atomagenesis

For some reason when I patch my drivers and change the CRU to a higher hz for my xstar dp2710 it says my drivers are not installed and I have to revert to the backup. Whats going on with that? Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## halodude23

Just a heads up for anyone who's had problems watching videos after patching AMDs drivers or Nvidias. There's a quick fix!
Right click onto the video itself and then go to settings>"Uncheck" the "Enable Hardware Acceleration Tab" and then restart your browser and it should work perfectly!


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

Does anyone have a link to download a huge package of 2560x1440p wallpapers? I have found lots of 1080p ones but no 1440p large packages.


----------



## PsychoPutte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> I read through every page but didnt get a answer since nobody mentioned anything, are the xstars overclockable?
> 
> Also, if I was gonna buy one of these should I just call it a day and throw down the extra couple hundred and get the 30" 1600p Yamasaki?


Quite a a lot of people have mentioned the x-stars being overclockable, so yes, they are.

Whether you should choose the Yamakasi or not I can't tell as it's a subjective matter.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Eh to heck with it, I just ordered this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261185339043&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160

So pumped for 1440p


----------



## Joneszilla

Thank you Zero and Spartan, both suggestions worked.







Looks much better now. Playing games at 120hz in 1440p is fantastic. What a difference from 60hz.


----------



## TangoDown332

Hey does anyone know how high the stands are? I want to know to see how a Qnix or X-Star will compare in height next to a Catleap 270 SE (which they will probably compliment), just to make sure there isn't to much of a difference.


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> Hey does anyone know how high the stands are? I want to know to see how a Qnix or X-Star will compare in height next to a Catleap 270 SE (which they will probably compliment), just to make sure there isn't to much of a difference.


I don't have the original stand with me but I can tell you that the stand is pretty damn low.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001386

About the same stand as this but it's flat.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> Hey does anyone know how high the stands are? I want to know to see how a Qnix or X-Star will compare in height next to a Catleap 270 SE (which they will probably compliment), just to make sure there isn't to much of a difference.


On the Qnix, the bottom of the bezel is 2 1/2" off the desk. (bezel is 1 1/2" thick, so the actual screen is 4" off desk)


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> Hey does anyone know how high the stands are? I want to know to see how a Qnix or X-Star will compare in height next to a Catleap 270 SE (which they will probably compliment), just to make sure there isn't to much of a difference.


The active portion of the screen starts at exactly 4 inches above the table.

Bezel starts at 2.5 inches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Thank you Zero and Spartan, both suggestions worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks much better now. Playing games at 120hz in 1440p is fantastic. What a difference from 60hz.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> I read through every page but didnt get a answer since nobody mentioned anything, are the xstars overclockable?
> 
> Also, if I was gonna buy one of these should I just call it a day and throw down the extra couple hundred and get the 30" 1600p Yamasaki?


Yes, they overclock. Mine gets 130 on my 680Lightning and 96 on my 560ti DCU2 flawlessly (without pixel clock patch!).

It's entirely subjective if the extra vertical pixels are worth the extra cost, weaker blacks, slower response times, and higher cost. Personally, I love 16:10 aspect ratio, but I still picked a X-Star, so what does that say about me?


----------



## jdmathew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> Hey does anyone know how high the stands are? I want to know to see how a Qnix or X-Star will compare in height next to a Catleap 270 SE (which they will probably compliment), just to make sure there isn't to much of a difference.


I just sold my cat leap yamakasi q270 and Got a qnix qx2710. I'm almost certain the qnix is lower , as others have said.


----------



## zbreezy1

My matte came in from excellenteastle and it's a reminder why I love tech. It's like going CRT to LCD. It's like going HDD to SSD. It's like going outhouse to indoor plumbing. For this price, this thing is the shiz. For once I get a little lucky in life and get a perfect pixel tho it was not guaranteed to be. Last week I got a letter in the mail saying I was involved in an accident in a town i've never been to and I owe $6k. After that the tax man says I owe some more cheese. I'm gonna call this one even Steven since this nice experience.. I haven't clocked yet but I need to up the gpu anyway. +1

Thanks to everyone for the contributions. Very helpful and informative. The beauty of open source


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmathew*
> 
> I just sold my cat leap yamakasi q270 and Got a qnix qx2710. I'm almost certain the qnix is lower , as others have said.


Here is a pic of my old Yamakasi with a Qnix next ot it.



The Yammy is much higher then the Qnix.


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Here is a pic of my old Yamakasi with a Qnix next ot it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Yammy is much higher then the Qnix.


Which one do you like better? Are the colours in the pls even better than the IPS or is the main difference in the contrast?


----------



## bnr034

I want to buy a 2 port DVI-D switch, with no audio or USB attachments - just the DVI switch. Reason for this is I want to be able to toggle between my Xbox and PC ... kinda gutted it only has one input port

Do anyone know any products that can solve my problem?


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> Which one do you like better? Are the colours in the pls even better than the IPS or is the main difference in the contrast?


The IPS feels down to ground with correct colors.

The PLS feels warm color wise.

Both are beautifull and I bet with proper calibration both will be nearly identical.


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnr034*
> 
> I want to buy a 2 port DVI-D switch, with no audio or USB attachments - just the DVI switch. Reason for this is I want to be able to toggle between my Xbox and PC ... kinda gutted it only has one input port
> 
> Do anyone know any products that can solve my problem?


The Xbox doesn't have Dual Link DVI? It wont be able to push 2560x1440.
In that case you'll get a black border around your picture since the Xbox will only output 1080p and these monitors have no scalers.
And a DVI switch (if you find one which has dual link) will probably kill your overclocking abilities. Might not go higher than 80 Hz with that.


----------



## bnr034

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> The Xbox doesn't have Dual Link DVI? It wont be able to push 2560x1440.
> In that case you'll get a black border around your picture since the Xbox will only output 1080p and these monitors have no scalers.
> And a DVI switch (if you find one which has dual link) will probably kill your overclocking abilities. Might not go higher than 80 Hz with that.


Thanks for clearing it up... Guess its a No Go..


----------



## rodalpho

Yeah, these super cheap monitors are _only_ good for computers.


----------



## exzacklyright

I want to get one... but from the OP's list of issues it seems everyone has an issue with theirs?


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I want to get one... but from the OP's list of issues it seems everyone has an issue with theirs?


Nope it's hit or miss, some people have problems and some don't.


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jboss*
> 
> Nope it's hit or miss, some people have problems and some don't.


Furthermore, those with problems are more likely to report them than those without...


----------



## caenlen

I got mine stable at 96hz using the ATI patcher and CRU method, thanks Toastyx you rock.

I just went into control panel, display management, and did the Winodws 8 color calibration, worked fine, put the gamma up a little more since the 96hz did make it darker, easy fix.


----------



## taiko

I got no clue about macs but my pal asked if these would work with macbook pro ? I assume they wont ?


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taiko*
> 
> I got no clue about macs but my pal asked if these would work with macbook pro ? I assume they wont ?


If you have thunderbolt than yes http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?p_id=6904&seq=1&format=2 however that is many pixels to push and the graphics on makebooks suck. You may find lag in facebook and will be unable to play games at 2560x1440


----------



## Rakky

Ordered almost 24 hours ago from bigclothcraft, still haven't gotten an eBay-message, mail or text about anything (except from the order confirmation from eBay and the payment info from paypal). How long did it take for you guys?


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakky*
> 
> Ordered almost 24 hours ago from bigclothcraft, still haven't gotten an eBay-message, mail or text about anything (except from the order confirmation from eBay and the payment info from paypal). How long did it take for you guys?


I think bigclothcraft doesn't work weekends.
Quote:


> bigclothcraft is out of the office until 04/21/2013 and may not be able to respond to your message.
> 
> Message from bigclothcraft:
> Hello
> 
> Im sorry for this message.
> We are not able to response for your messages due to the weekends.
> Our working time is 9am~6pm Monday~Friday in Korean time.
> Now we are out of office and not availble right now.
> We will get back to you once we are back to the office on Monday.
> Sorry for your inconvenience and Have a good weekend.
> 
> Warmest Regards
> Bigclothcraft


----------



## rwswalker

Do you have a picture to post? Planning to replace the stand as well.


----------



## zbreezy1

I went excellent castle and all said and done it took about a week. It took 3 days to get tracking. It depends on when you order. S. Korea is about 12 hours ahead so consider that as well. Weekends are questionable. I was very patient and decided to let these guys do their thing. As you can see by the popularity of the item, they must be swamped.

I figure if I don't push, don't rush, they'll be given ample time to thoroughly inspect my screen. Whether they do or not is another question. However, I got a perfect screen at a crap-shoots price. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Rakky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jboss*
> 
> I think bigclothcraft doesn't work weekends.


Oh cheers, should've thought about that!


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I want to get one... but from the OP's list of issues it seems everyone has an issue with theirs?


The issues listed are very very minor considering these are A- panels. A dead pixel or two and some backlight bleeding sounds normal and acceptable, and there are many with no problems at all.


----------



## dir_d

If i were to buy one of these monitors which vendor on ebay is known to have the lowest dead pixels or does that not even matter? Should i just go for the cheapest? I was looking at this one what do you guys think?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> If i were to buy one of these monitors which vendor on ebay is known to have the lowest dead pixels or does that not even matter? Should i just go for the cheapest? I was looking at this one what do you guys think?


There is no pedestal ebay vender currently. Bigclothcraft is pretty well known in the crossover thread. Hulustar has had some good review and excellent castle has sold the most with good reviews. Personally the perfect pixel deals are kinda pointless and people have had good results both ways. I bought mine from bigclothcraft and had a good experience. I would mostly be concerned with a good warranty and return time > then go for good reviews > then go for price (price being last as they are all very close)

Hope this helps even though it is opened ended


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I want to get one... but from the OP's list of issues it seems everyone has an issue with theirs?


This has been very minor compared to other models so far. We have had no known bad batches yet and all have had very reliable OC results (around 96hz at least). Pointing out problems with these is a very tricky thing as if there were absolutely no problems they would not be sold this way they would be in a Samsung display. Look at the issue results with a curve something along the lines of what the sellers advise is a good start like 1-3 dead pixels is normal or some backlight bleed is normal and would not even be considered. You have to take into account A or -A panels. Overall it is still a steal and most issues are not noticeable at all (especially at 60hz, 120hz seems to bring out issues)


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I want to get one... but from the OP's list of issues it seems everyone has an issue with theirs?


I've had absolutely no issues with any of the important parts of my X-Star. The _only_ issue I have, is that the stand is off-balance, but that can be very easily fixed with a $20 stand from monoprice, or 20 cents worth of nickles if you're like me and don't move your monitor much.

Add on top of that the low price, and the ability (at least for mine) to easily clock up to at least 130hz, and it's obviously a steal.


----------



## MotO

I've been looking for a monitor for weeks and have already gone through and returned two 1080p's because they were crap but I'm thinking about rolling the dice on one of these. Has anybody driven these with an Intel HD series GPU? I have an HD 2000 that could run a small 19 incher at 75hz so it should be able to run these at 75hz, right? I can't find anything on Intel refresh rates. All I need is semi-matte(no harsh AG), around 75hz or above, and VESA mounting with the stand completely removed. I read that some of these (the QNIX I think?) can't have the whole stand removed.

http://www.2560x1440monitor.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=20&product_id=50


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I've been looking for a monitor for weeks and have already gone through and returned two 1080p's because they were crap but I'm thinking about rolling the dice on one of these. Has anybody driven these with an Intel HD series GPU? I have an HD 2000 that could run a small 19 incher at 75hz so it should be able to run these at 75hz, right? I can't find anything on Intel refresh rates. All I need is semi-matte(no harsh AG), around 75hz or above, and VESA mounting with the stand completely removed. I read that some of these (the QNIX I think?) can't have the whole stand removed.
> 
> http://www.2560x1440monitor.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=20&product_id=50


The Intel HD 2000 has no Dual Link DVI output. You wouldn't even be able to drive that monitor in any way, let alone overclocking it.
But if you have a DisplayPort output then you could get an adapter from DP to DVI DualLink. But you wont be able to go higher than 60 Hz on that I think.


----------



## pcmoseley

I just spend half the day today reading this whole thread. The only thing I'm wondering about is if my graphics card has dual dvi and if it supports 120hz? If so I'll be ordering the Qnix today. I have this graphics card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102841


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmoseley*
> 
> I just spend half the day today reading this whole thread. The only thing I'm wondering about is if my graphics card has dual dvi and if it supports 120hz? If so I'll be ordering the Qnix today. I have this graphics card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102841


Yes, your card supports DL-DVI

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?psn=0001&pid=259&lid=1
Specification
Output 1 D-Sub(VGA)
1 x Dual-Link DVI
1 x HDMI
1 x DisplayPort
GPU 870 MHz Core Clock
55 nm Chip
800 x Stream Processors
Video Memory 1024 MB Size
256 -bit GDDR5
4200 MHz Effective
Software Driver CD

Can't say for certain whether you can hit 120 hz or not, but I hope you do


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I've had absolutely no issues with any of the important parts of my X-Star. The _only_ issue I have, is that the stand is off-balance, but that can be very easily fixed with a $20 stand from monoprice, or 20 cents worth of nickles if you're like me and don't move your monitor much.
> 
> Add on top of that the low price, and the ability (at least for mine) to easily clock up to at least 130hz, and it's obviously a steal.


Hey what stand is that? I was looking on monopiece and I couldn't find one. Also, would most commercial stands be compatible with the Korean IPS and PLS monitors? Such as this:

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/106764/DoubleSight-Displays-Dual-Monitor-Flex-Display/;jsessionid=0000mcMR38IdcEgLBn_sfVRgSCd:13ddq0ud1


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> The Intel HD 2000 has no Dual Link DVI output. You wouldn't even be able to drive that monitor in any way, let alone overclocking it.
> But if you have a DisplayPort output then you could get an adapter from DP to DVI DualLink. But you wont be able to go higher than 60 Hz on that I think.


Sorry, I meant to say HD 2500 if there's a difference lol. Are you sure they don't do dual link? I have a DVI-I port on my mobo (Z77E) along with DP and HDMI. I'm reading that DVI-I and DVI-D are pretty much the same but DVI-I can also do analog but on hardOCP it says even Sandy Bridge can't do dual link. ***? Why even have a DVI-I port then?


----------



## GreyRaven

Ok this is funny.
How do you use the ICC profile?
I just right click and choose install profile. Is that it?

I failed to see changes with that method with multiple profiles.


----------



## Atomagenesis

I have an X-Star DP2710 300$ from hulustar, no backlight bleed, zero dead pixels, and overclocked. It's an insanely good deal. I am in love with this monitor, the colors are insanely vibrant. See sig below.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreyRaven*
> 
> Ok this is funny.
> How do you use the ICC profile?
> I just right click and choose install profile. Is that it?
> 
> I failed to see changes with that method with multiple profiles.


Control panel > Color management


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreyRaven*
> 
> Ok this is funny.
> How do you use the ICC profile?
> I just right click and choose install profile. Is that it?
> 
> I failed to see changes with that method with multiple profiles.


Right click desktop>screen resolution>advanced settings>color management>color management
Check the "use my settings for this device, then click add and add the profile you installed. You should notice a difference, if not:
Advanced>Change system defaults>Advanced and check "Use Windows Display Calibration"

I had to do this last step, some people don''t.


----------



## dir_d

What do you guys think about http://www.2560x1440monitor.com as a place to buy?


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Sorry, I meant to say HD 2500 if there's a difference lol. Are you sure they don't do dual link? I have a DVI-I port on my mobo (Z77E) along with DP and HDMI. I'm reading that DVI-I and DVI-D are pretty much the same but DVI-I can also do analog but on hardOCP it says even Sandy Bridge can't do dual link. ***? Why even have a DVI-I port then?


On all the pages where they sell the Evo II they say that the monitor isn't compatible with integrated APU, CPU or laptops. You could try if you really wanted to but it would suck if it didn't work, which it probably doesn't. Sorry =/


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I want to get one... but from the OP's list of issues it seems everyone has an issue with theirs?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> This has been very minor compared to other models so far. We have had no known bad batches yet and all have had very reliable OC results (around 96hz at least). Pointing out problems with these is a very tricky thing as if there were absolutely no problems they would not be sold this way they would be in a Samsung display. Look at the issue results with a curve something along the lines of what the sellers advise is a good start like 1-3 dead pixels is normal or some backlight bleed is normal and would not even be considered. You have to take into account A or -A panels. Overall it is still a steal and most issues are not noticeable at all (especially at 60hz, 120hz seems to bring out issues)


Spartan is right. I've read every post in this and the other Korean PLS thread and it seems the norm is zero or one dead pixel with very very few people claiming more than that.

Also, I didn't realize until yesterday how much these threads have got me being super anal about the monitor; I started looking closely at my other two monitors and I found a dead pixel and worse backlight bleed. I just hadn't thrown worse case scenarios at them and then closely inspected them. The majority of peoples' face-time with monitors is in a way that minimizes a lot of these symptoms. So, take all this "issues" conversation with a grain of salt.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Sorry, I meant to say HD 2500 if there's a difference lol. Are you sure they don't do dual link? I have a DVI-I port on my mobo (Z77E) along with DP and HDMI. I'm reading that DVI-I and DVI-D are pretty much the same but DVI-I can also do analog but on hardOCP it says even Sandy Bridge can't do dual link. ***? Why even have a DVI-I port then?


You have DVI-I so that you can output digital video to a monitor with a DVI jack AND you can use a DVI-VGA adapter to output analog to a VGA monitor from the same jack. The integrated video on Intel chips doesn't have DUAL LINK , which is independent of DVI-D or DVI-I. It means it has twin data channels on the digital-side to support higher resolutions and refresh rates.

In the end, it won't work for you though.


----------



## aFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> Hey what stand is that? I was looking on monopiece and I couldn't find one. Also, would most commercial stands be compatible with the Korean IPS and PLS monitors? Such as this:
> 
> http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/106764/DoubleSight-Displays-Dual-Monitor-Flex-Display/;jsessionid=0000mcMR38IdcEgLBn_sfVRgSCd:13ddq0ud1


Yeah the monitor comes with VESA mounts. I'm currently using: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082808&p_id=6421&seq=1&format=2

The only problem with the stand, you have to open the monitor to remove the base.


----------



## GreyRaven

Spartan F8 and PapaSmurf6768.
Thanks guys.


----------



## leo999

Intel HD Graphics and single link DVI cables definitely work with QNIX QX2710.
I have been using this combination for the last 2 days.
The trick is turn down the pixel clock and lower the refresh rate to 35-40Hz 2560x1440x32bit so they conform to single link DVI specification.

"DTD Calculator" was used to add a DTD entry in the registry.

EDID/DTD values were obtained from:
http://forum.notebookreview.com/sony/602724-success-2560x1440-support-new-vpc-z2-dell-u2711.html


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo999*
> 
> The trick is turn down the pixel clock and lower the refresh rate to 35-40Hz 2560x1440x32bit so they comfrom to single link DVI specification.


Most people are going in the other direction with their refresh rates









Glad to hear you got it working, if only at lower refresh rates.


----------



## LeGoLaZz

I have a question - is the EU-Plug-Adapter included? (ordered my monitor from hulustar)
My monitor should be delivered tomorrow and i want to know if i need to buy any additional things


----------



## Rakky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeGoLaZz*
> 
> I have a question - is the EU-Plug-Adapter included? (ordered my monitor from hulustar)
> My monitor should be delivered tomorrow and i want to know if i need to buy any additional things


From what I know, the EU and South Korean outlets are the same, so you can just use the one that comes with the monitor.


----------



## MrGreenankle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakky*
> 
> From what I know, the EU and South Korean outlets are the same, so you can just use the one that comes with the monitor.


This is accurate.


----------



## TarAldarion

Im thinking of going for this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matt-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Panel-PC-Monitor-/221203080190?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3380bb23fe

it says it wont retunr it for backligt and dust though, will it return for dead pixels, is this normal?

you also have to buy an adapter? Im in ireland


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well I went with a matte from hulustar for $317 total..._claims_ in the listing up to 2 dead pixels allowed same as dream-sellers 'pixel perfect' which are $334. You can get a matte as low as $305 apparently 'allowing' up to 5 dead, linked below. So, the only thing I can really tell you for sure is that the 'pixel perfect' premium does not look to be worth it, at least from dream-seller. And it's all kind of a crap shoot anyway. I am more concerned about excessive bleed at this point.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261185339043&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well I went with a matte from hulustar for $317 total..._claims_ in the listing up to 2 dead pixels allowed same as dream-sellers 'pixel perfect' which are $334. You can get a matte as low as $305 apparently 'allowing' up to 5 dead, linked below. So, the only thing I can really tell you for sure is that the 'pixel perfect' premium does not look to be worth it, at least from dream-seller. And it's all kind of a crap shoot anyway. I am more concerned about excessive bleed at this point.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261185339043&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


Exellentcastle and Hulustar's pixel perfect only allows for a single dead pixel, and it has to be stuck off, not on. Their "pixel perfect" deals are also a lot more expensive though, but they're the only ones that make any sense (and only if you're OCD like me but still want one of these panels for some reason. Personally, I like high resolution, high refresh, and good colors... so it was a no brainer even with the added cost).

As for listing hulustar's pixel perfect as 2 dead pixels, that's only for his "first 100" promotion, not the actual pixel perfect listing.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Ah, I see. Though it does say "58 sold" at this point. I suppose I could ask him; hasn't shipped yet (ordered Friday night).


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Exellentcastle and Hulustar's pixel perfect only allows for a single dead pixel, and it has to be stuck off, not on. Their "pixel perfect" deals are also a lot more expensive though, but they're the only ones that make any sense (and only if you're OCD like me but still want one of these panels for some reason. Personally, I like high resolution, high refresh, and good colors... so it was a no brainer even with the added cost).
> 
> As for listing hulustar's pixel perfect as 2 dead pixels, that's only for his "first 100" promotion, not the actual pixel perfect listing.


Pixel perfect makes no sense. It doesn't do us any favours. Purely marketing - and extra cost for the customers. Of course though; I look at it from the side of all the potential buyers combined - individually it may make sense, but it's a prisoner's dilemma problem where if everyone wants perfect pixel, everyone (buyers) loses; but if no one wanted perfect pixel, then everyone (buyers) wins.

Even if it weren't just a marketing trick, then all you get with pixel perfect is that your pixels are not supposed to be stuck on - dead pixels (dark) are not the same thing as pixels stuck on; backlight bleed isn't covered; tinting and uniformity are not issues that matter, nor any other specific defects - only stuck, bright pixels. It is _far_ from a real pixel perfect guarantee.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Pixel perfect makes no sense. It doesn't do us any favours. Purely marketing - and extra cost for the customers. Of course though; I look at it from the side of all the potential buyers combined - individually it may make sense, but it's a prisoner's dilemma problem where if everyone wants perfect pixel, everyone (buyers) loses; but if no one wanted perfect pixel, then everyone (buyers) wins.
> 
> Even if it weren't just a marketing trick, then all you get with pixel perfect is that your pixels are not supposed to be stuck on - dead pixels (dark) are not the same thing as pixels stuck on; backlight bleed isn't covered; tinting and uniformity are not issues that matter, nor any other specific defects - only stuck, bright pixels. It is _far_ from a real pixel perfect guarantee.


Pixel perfect allows me to buy a monitor with good colors, fast refresh rate, and high resolution, without wanting to punch it every time I see it due to a glaring stuck bright pixel in the center of my screen, all for less than half the cost of getting a panel that only has 2 of those 3 features.

Please, explain how that is bad for me?

And how does it even slightly affect someone who doesn't care about "pixel perfect"?

If anything it _helps_ people who don't care, as they aren't the ones paying for the "labor" of having to check the screens, where as buying a panel from a company that doesn't offer the option results in EVERYONE having to pay for a service they might not want.


----------



## forthedisplay

Well, couple of things.

Pixel perfect means, for some of the sellers, something along the lines of turning it on, quickly checking it with their eye, then turning it off. Some search it with machine, but some don't.

Then there is the less ethical side of the coin; they're selling A- grade panels for the rest of the people. Thing is, that when you take the pixel perfect panels out of the equation, the batch they're selling isn't really A- anymore. And I don't have many doubts on this being exactly what they're doing.

If you, as an individual, buy a pixel perfect model then good for you, but when you look at it at the larger scope, it does screw up the rest of the people and drive the average cost of the monitor up.


----------



## theMillen

has anyone installed a decent VESA stand? ive been looking and looking but unfortunately not coming up with anything but > 100$ mount


----------



## UNOE

This is great. Are all these monitors doing 90hz or more ?


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> This is great. Are all these monitors doing 90hz or more ?


Yes it's hit or miss if the monitor you get can do 120hz or not.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> has anyone installed a decent VESA stand? ive been looking and looking but unfortunately not coming up with anything but > 100$ mount


http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartments.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10325&cs_id=1032511&pn=computer_accessories

There used to be a $19 single monitor version of THIS ONE, as recent as 3 days ago, but I can't seem to find it today.


----------



## NameMakingSux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jboss*
> 
> Yes it's hit or miss if the monitor you get can do 120hz or not.


I haven't been keeping up with the Korean monitors since I got mine around a year ago. I have the catleap but it's one of the boards that don't OC very well. I'm wondering if I can get a better whatever it is I need to jack up the refresh rate. Any ideas?


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with the Korean monitors since I got mine around a year ago. I have the catleap but it's one of the boards that don't OC very well. I'm wondering if I can get a better whatever it is I need to jack up the refresh rate. Any ideas?


I have no clue man, sorry!


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with the Korean monitors since I got mine around a year ago. I have the catleap but it's one of the boards that don't OC very well. I'm wondering if I can get a better whatever it is I need to jack up the refresh rate. Any ideas?


Just sell the monitor and get one of these.


----------



## Bruennis

I am debating between the 27" X-Star DP2710 and the 27" Qnix QX2710 Evolution 2. Is one better than the other?

I can get the X-Star for ~$285 and the Qnix for $317.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartments.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10325&cs_id=1032511&pn=computer_accessories
> 
> There used to be a $19 single monitor version of THIS ONE, as recent as 3 days ago, but I can't seem to find it today.


that one says 23" max >.> i have the single version open in a tab now but im worried it would topple over :|


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> that one says 23" max >.> i have the single version open in a tab now but im worried it would topple over :|


Yeah yea, but realistically speaking, how does size itself have any effect on the matter? Weight, ok, but size? nonsense, just marketing to make you think you need something more expensive (unless you're talking about one of the multi-monitor ones, in which case size matters because if they're too big, they probably won't both fit, or there at least won't be room to properly adjust them).

Also keep in mind that these panels are very thin and light compared to ANYTHING of similar size from a few years ago, when these VESA stands were probably made.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Is one better than the other?


Not enough people have X-Star's to know if they will OC or if they are hit or miss, so if you want to OC, go with a Qnix since most seem too.

Ordered a pixel perfect glossy Qnix from hulustar for 375$.


----------



## aFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> that one says 23" max >.> i have the single version open in a tab now but im worried it would topple over :|


This is the one I'm currently using with my Qnix: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?p_id=6421&seq=1&format=2

So far, it hasn't fallen, the stands still intact.

I disregard the monitor size and I look at weight. Since that's more important. According to the description, it supports up to 33 lbs. The monitor is about 10lbs.


----------



## TangoDown332

Hey just wondering has anyone ordered one of these from third party vendor via Amazon? Everyone seems to have flocked straight to ebay listings, and I was wondering why. Granted, this is a glossy panel, if I read the listing correctly.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00BUI6S3Y


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> Hey just wondering has anyone ordered one of these from third party vendor via Amazon? Everyone seems to have flocked straight to ebay listings, and I was wondering why. Granted, this is a glossy panel, if I read the listing correctly.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00BUI6S3Y


Per the listing:
Quote:


> Up 10 Bright Pixels are normal. These are not the reason of return or compensate. (Samsung PLS Pannel) / Dark (gray color) dot may be on the panel, it is not the standard of Defect.


That's... much worse than the ebay listings, as well as more expensive.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Not enough people have X-Star's to know if they will OC or if they are hit or miss, so if you want to OC, go with a Qnix since most seem too.
> 
> Ordered a pixel perfect glossy Qnix from hulustar for 375$.


AFAIK, Every single person who has reported buying an X-Star has also reported at least some overclock. Seeing as they have exactly the same parts as a Qnix, this just supports the _theory_ that x-stars _should_ overclock.

I'm not saying I'm 100% certain there isn't some secondary batch of x-stars out there that absolutely no one here has received but will start shipping out soon, which can't overclock - but the same is just as plausible with the Qnix as well.

My point is, go with what is cheaper, they're the same darn thing.


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Per the listing:
> That's... much worse than the ebay listings, as well as more expensive.


Point taken... must've have missed it has been a long work shift.


----------



## MrGreenankle

Asked big cloth craft if he knew there was any difference between the monitors' boards that made one overclock worse than the other. He said neither of them were for overclocking....









Other than that same cryptic answer, still unclear if it's the same board or not.


----------



## dascth

*The (Not So?) Dummies Guide to Taking Pictures of Your Backlight Bleed*
(sorry videos and pics are so dark, view them in the dark I guess)

So check out this interesting video I just took of my monitor while using a polarized lens on my Sony NEX5:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLnVkA6ZcoQv5NLGdxhAoDF5g9jJmwA8xF
Assuming the LCD panel is letting through vertically polarized light (up-down waves), which is just a guess, then when the lens filter is rotated to only let through horizontal light, ZERO light gets through and it appears black. Viewing the panel up close with the filter trying to block all light, what do you notice? It can't block the corner light as it's actually at a different phase. Only when I step farther away from the screen am I able to see that all light hitting my camera is at the same phase (approximately of course). This greater distance from the screen is the correct test scenario for checking for backlight bleed if you're only going to take a single picture.

So, a lot of backlight bleed isn't what we're talking about on here when we say "my monitor has really bad backlight bleed". Some of the light comes through even though we don't want it to, but only when viewed at angles. This is standard and unavoidable for LCD panels universally. Light coming straight out of the screen *should* all be at the same phase angle (think of an up-down wave or a left-right wave as examples of waves of light at different phases). This is because light of any other phase is blocked by the polarization filter in the screen. When viewing the screen from an angle (which is what you're doing when you're up close and looking around the edge of the screen), you can see light of a different phase (and more of it) passing through the LCD panel. This is what gives LCDs that annoying "shimmer" as you move your head around while looking at an LCD. Unless you have a plasma screen, CRT, or OLED panel for a computer monitor, just get used to it. So, you're not looking for backlight bleed (this out of phase light coming to your eye at an angle) from places you're viewing at an angle, you're looking for it from areas directly in front of your eye/camera.

So, below are some pictures to show the effect in action, but the rule is:

SHOOT FROM FAR AWAY, OR TAKE ENOUGH SHOTS TO SHOW EACH CORNER OR TROUBLE AREA CENTERED DEAD-ON TO THE CAMERA



Spoiler: The effect shooting angle has on the exact same corner of my monitor:










Spoiler: Each of the corners of my monitor when shot straight at each:



Very slight bleed only really seen in this first shot:









Spoiler: The effect of screen distance on false backlight bleed:



Shot up close at 19mm (APS-C sensor size)


Shot far away at 55mm (APS-C sensor size)




I don't have a great separate picture for this, but due to the R/G/B sub-pixel arrangement (I believe), you're going to see red or yellow colors from out of phase light from the right of the screen and blue or green light from the left side of the screen (unless you're somehow hanging from the ceiling or have mounted your monitor upside-down). As you can see from the pictures of my monitor, mine appears to have that nasty yellow bleed from the top right, but it's really only the standard out-of-phase light from corners, and is on the right side of the screen. It goes away once you view it straight-on.

I know this is a large post, but last thing, I promise...
Pinching of the screen or other issues that cause the "real" backlight bleed usually still use the effect described above to discolor the screen or add extra light, but it's visible even when viewed straight-on. That's the difference.

How to show real backlight bleed with a video (kinda crappy video though):


----------



## bouchnick

I have a defective Qnix monitor. Heavy light bleeding.

Here's a video: 




I emailed Bigclothcraft to return the screen and here's what he wants me to do.

I don't even understand half of his answer... Can anyone help me figuring this out?
Quote:


> Dear Bouchnick,
> 
> Hello
> 
> Thank you for your kind information and we are sorry for inconvenience.
> We are planning to contact manufacturer for this bad case and will see how they will handle this case.
> Please be sure about it.
> We need those information to send the manufacturer.
> 1. The name of the monitor
> 2. Product Serial Number.
> 3. The connect way of PC and monitor's
> 4. The name of PC Graphic Card
> 5. Front Imades or Video of the monitor
> - After you connect the monitor screen
> - OSD Button Color
> - Afer you connect the back of the monitor
> - Connected with PC
> - After you connect with Power and Adapter
> any explanation about the monitor not working properly.
> After you check those things,
> Please send me a images or video of the monitor.
> We will always try to do our best to help buyer's problem.
> I will hear from you.
> Thank you
> 
> - bigclothcraft


----------



## Sniping

Don't see how that's hard to understand....He's looking for the name of the monitor, serial number, which connection you used (DVI-D most likely), your GPU, and pictures of the monitor in the situations he listed and an explanation of the issue.


----------



## BradF1979

Okay, my monitor is in and on my desk... I can't find any bad pixels, black light bleed seems par for the course, and only viewable at angles, my living room is so bright I can't even see it on a dark screen (pics of that soon, and unboxing).

I ran CRU and copied the 60hz entry to a 120hz entry and simply changed the refresh at the bottom to 120hz, keeping the rest of the settings the same. Is that how you enable 120hz? It seems to work fine, but I'd like to know that program that I can take a picture of using my camera to make sure it's really running in 120hz.





Edit: Noticed a single scan line at the top of the screen, and another single when I had another program opened. Opened up CRU, edited the 120hz entry to LCD Reduced. Scan lines seem gone...

Edit 2: Even with LCD Reduced I was seeing this weird jumping and a few scan lines occasionally. Went into CCC and checked Reduce DVI Frequence when using high-resolution displays and Alternate DVI operation mode and it seems to be gone.

Edit 3: Saw scan lines again at the very top of the screen inside Excel full screen, so I lowered to 96hz.


----------



## dieseldog49

TheMullen, I would recommend you sharpen your search skills, this can be found by googling "monitor mount" in the first few links http://www.amazon.com/Mount-It-Articulating-Computer-Monitor-monitors/dp/B0052ATODM/ref=sr_sp-btf_title_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1367256661&sr=8-7&keywords=monitor+mount I installed 2 of these for a customer last week and they will handle these monitors no problem. I use the dual and triple versions for my setups all the time.


----------



## jdmathew

I have a QNIX qx2710 but the panel is sitting to low in the bezel and the lower few lines of pixels are not visible. I'd like to simply re-position the screen but I cant find the option in NVIDIA control panel. Is there any way to correct this screen miss-position??? Thanks!


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmathew*
> 
> I have a QNIX qx2710 but the panel is sitting to low in the bezel and the lower few lines of pixels are not visible. I'd like to simply re-position the screen but I cant find the option in NVIDIA control panel. Is there any way to correct this screen miss-position??? Thanks!


I think someone else had that problem and they had to open up the monitor and move the panel up.


----------



## jdmathew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jboss*
> 
> I think someone else had that problem and they had to open up the monitor and move the panel up.


Any idea who/what post that was? I've been looking for them to ask...


----------



## TheBenson

Glossy version of the Qnix is currently going for a very good price from this seller

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261206658808?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Figured I grab one as my second monitor, using a shimian as my main right now. Hope it turns out well, price seems too good to pass up right now.


----------



## halodude23

I have another problem with one of the monitors. It seems that the right side is slightly darker than the left side when overclocked. Is anyone experiencing this problem too?


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> I have another problem with one of the monitors. It seems that the right side is slightly darker than the left side when overclocked. Is anyone experiencing this problem too?


Yup, I posted pics of it and got responses saying others were seeing it as well. I continue to believe that most people see this, they just aren't all noticing it. The faster the refresh rate for me, the more pronounced it is.


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Yup, I posted pics of it and got responses saying others were seeing it as well. I continue to believe that most people see this, they just aren't all noticing it. The faster the refresh rate for me, the more pronounced it is.


Well, here I thought I was going to get a replacement for this. ***!! Oh well, I hope there will be a mod for this sometime soon and thanks for the help


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Yeah yea, but realistically speaking, how does size itself have any effect on the matter? Weight, ok, but size? nonsense, just marketing to make you think you need something more expensive (unless you're talking about one of the multi-monitor ones, in which case size matters because if they're too big, they probably won't both fit, or there at least won't be room to properly adjust them).
> 
> Also keep in mind that these panels are very thin and light compared to ANYTHING of similar size from a few years ago, when these VESA stands were probably made.


ordered the single stand version. was 20 and change but after shipping 30 and change. thanks, ill let you guys know how it goes


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> I have another problem with one of the monitors. It seems that the right side is slightly darker than the left side when overclocked. Is anyone experiencing this problem too?


Yep, have it as well. Another reason why I chose 96hz over 120hz.


----------



## Jinru

Arghhh! DHL attempted delivery today but no one was home! I thought they would be like fedex or ups and just drop the package at the doorstep without a knock.


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinru*
> 
> Arghhh! DHL attempted delivery today but no one was home! I thought they would be like fedex or ups and just drop the package at the doorstep without a knock.


Nope, I was glad I was working from home today, I asked him to just drop it as my dogs were going crazy but he said I had to sign...


----------



## caenlen

yeah I also leave mine at 96hz, much better colors overall even with adjustments, and just less issues overall. 96hz beats 120hz imo.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> You have DVI-I so that you can output digital video to a monitor with a DVI jack AND you can use a DVI-VGA adapter to output analog to a VGA monitor from the same jack. The integrated video on Intel chips doesn't have DUAL LINK , which is independent of DVI-D or DVI-I. It means it has twin data channels on the digital-side to support higher resolutions and refresh rates.
> 
> In the end, it won't work for you though.


So incredibly lame. Seriously, I never thought anything made past 2010 wouldn't support something so basic. Wow back to looking at 1080 monitors because I don't feel like buying some cheapo card just because of somebody's stupidity.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> So incredibly lame. Seriously, I never thought anything made past 2010 wouldn't support something so basic. Wow back to looking at 1080 monitors because I don't feel like buying some cheapo card just because of somebody's stupidity.


DVI is dead. DisplayPort is what your motherboard uses to drive high resolution displays like this one. What is lame is that there isn't a single-input version of these monitors that need DisplayPort.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yeah I also leave mine at 96hz, much better colors overall even with adjustments, and just less issues overall. 96hz beats 120hz imo.


Just fyi, I am able to calibrate at any refresh rate so far and get exactly the same results, but for people not able to calibrate themselves, it'll probably look better on one or the other when using the calibration files linked in the OP. I'm just saying I don't believe there is an _inherent_ limitation on color accuracy at any refresh rate. Although I am also using 96 Hz as it minimizes the uniformity issues, and my video card will not always bring the screen back from sleep when it's at 120Hz, combined with not being able to do 120fps in games anyway (like someone else said).

I never did post my 96Hz color calibration, but someone has one out there. If anyone else is on 96Hz and wants another cal to try (if the one out there doesn't work well for you), then let me know and I'll zip it up and send it off to be thrown in the OP.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> So incredibly lame. Seriously, I never thought anything made past 2010 wouldn't support something so basic. Wow back to looking at 1080 monitors because I don't feel like buying some cheapo card just because of somebody's stupidity.


Well, someone did say you can use it on a single link jack if you want to lower it to 25Hz









Did you say this was for a laptop? If not, then just grab a super cheap video card and you'll be able to do dual link for non-gaming stuff at least. Or buy a decent card as you should if you're playing games on it. If you're stuck on a laptop, then I see your problem though.


----------



## BradF1979

Please post your 96hz calibration if you can find time to do it. I tried the one in the OP and it was terrible, made my whites very very blue. I ended up just going to that LCD test website and doing the best I could, which probably isn't even close to 'good', but it seems fine to my eyes (I'm not a videofile/photographer)...


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> Please post your 96hz calibration if you can find time to do it. I tried the one in the OP and it was terrible, made my whites very very blue. I ended up just going to that LCD test website and doing the best I could, which probably isn't even close to 'good', but it seems fine to my eyes (I'm not a videofile/photographer)...


I'll let you know when it's inserted into the OP. Don't expect miracles unless you have your own colorimeter.

We should just buy a colorimeter and then pass it around and have each person that uses it pitch in $5 or something like that. You can't use mine as I use it waay to often to go without it, but we could probably find one cheap and then just create a checkout list and have each person who gets it ship it to the next person. Are we past the days of the honor system working?


----------



## BradF1979

Not sure, that's a pretty good idea.. I was looking at colorimeters as I'd like to calibrate my plasma TV as well, but I had no idea how expensive they were...


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> I'll let you know when it's inserted into the OP. Don't expect miracles unless you have your own colorimeter.
> 
> We should just buy a colorimeter and then pass it around and have each person that uses it pitch in $5 or something like that. You can't use mine as I use it waay to often to go without it, but we could probably find one cheap and then just create a checkout list and have each person who gets it ship it to the next person. Are we past the days of the honor system working?


LOL, I don't think that'll happen. Someone will end up keeping it, I mean a person with one post.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> LOL, I don't think that'll happen. Someone will end up keeping it, I mean a person with one post.


Put in a deposit? *sigh* I don't know why I'm even bringing it up as I _have_ one.


----------



## MrGreenankle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Put in a deposit? *sigh* I don't know why I'm even bringing it up as I _have_ one.


Because you're a nice person who has already helped out tonnes of people with your extremely informative posts here?









Just a question: I read somewhere here that you need constant 120+ fps in games for it to not drop down to 60fps, why is this? I think I am going to use my monitor at 96hz, is it the same case here? If you get drops into let's say 80 fps, will it automatically turn to 48 fps?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreenankle*
> 
> Because you're a nice person who has already helped out tonnes of people with your extremely informative posts here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question: I read somewhere here that you need constant 120+ fps in games for it to not drop down to 60fps, why is this? I think I am going to use my monitor at 96hz, is it the same case here? If you get drops into let's say 80 fps, will it automatically turn to 48 fps?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Actually, any time you play a game at more than 60fps, you are benefiting from the better refresh rate...


----------



## ice-dragoon25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreenankle*
> 
> Because you're a nice person who has already helped out tonnes of people with your extremely informative posts here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question: I read somewhere here that you need constant 120+ fps in games for it to not drop down to 60fps, why is this? I think I am going to use my monitor at 96hz, is it the same case here? If you get drops into let's say 80 fps, will it automatically turn to 48 fps?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You are talking about V-sync, if you activated v-sync, it will sync your fps to your max refresh rate. Exemple, you oc your monitor to 120 hz, but you can only achieved 100 fps, v-sync will force 60fps ; if your refresh rate is 60 and your fps are 55, v-sync will force 30 fps and so on... IMO if you're not always above 120, just disregard vsync


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreenankle*
> 
> Because you're a nice person who has already helped out tonnes of people with your extremely informative posts here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question: I read somewhere here that you need constant 120+ fps in games for it to not drop down to 60fps, why is this? I think I am going to use my monitor at 96hz, is it the same case here? If you get drops into let's say 80 fps, will it automatically turn to 48 fps?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


That's very nice of you to say how nice I am... hah!

On the fps thing, I never really understood some of those comments. I believe it's game-dependent. I've played games where the frame rate is locked at one value, and others where it seems to lock to the nearest "stepping" that it can sustain, but the most common for me are the games where the frame rate isn't limited in any way (or ones with the option to disable limits). Without artificial limits, you'll see frame rates fluctuate based on what is being rendered at that very moment, and is the maximum frames it can spit out every second (i.e. no idle time for the GPU).

I think the reason some games lock the frame rate to single values or multple steppings is to minimize the choppy effect of rapidly changing frame rates, and to save heat/electricity. So, maybe what they're seeing is that if you don't have the horsepower to ensure the _minimum_ frame rate is higher than, say, 60fps, you might get a game that drops you down to the next lower stepping, which might be something like 30fps. Does that make sense? So if I wander around a map and my fps ranges from 50-150, then some games might knock me down to 30fps in those moments when I dip down below 60. The GPU would sit idle in the free time it had if it could do 50, but is locked at 30. I really can't imagine a game keeping you locked at that lower rate even once your card could keep up with >60 again though. I'd guess it's game specific, and possibly dependent on "creative" options in your GPU's driver settings.

Anecdotally, I played Guild Wars 2 a couple night ago just to test and I saw that I could turn off frame rate limits and was seeing my framerate actually vary all over the place based on the scene complexity, from 45fps to 120fps.

Side note: turning vsync on should limit you to frame rates less than or equal to your refresh rate. If it's off, you can hit higher rates, but with tearing. There's not much of a reason to turn it off to try to hit values higher than your refresh rate as you'll still ultimately be limited by how fast the monitor can draw. There is a bit (very small) performance hit to having vsync enabled, that's the only real reason I've heard to leave it off, to squeeze out those last few fps.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice-dragoon25*
> 
> You are talking about V-sync, if you activated v-sync, it will sync your fps to your max refresh rate. Exemple, you oc your monitor to 120 hz, but you can only achieved 100 fps, v-sync will force 60fps ; if your refresh rate is 60 and your fps are 55, v-sync will force 30 fps and so on... IMO if you're not always above 120, just disregard vsync


This is what I never understood and don't see myself. I hate tearing so I always leave vsync on and I haven't seen it drop me to 60fps when I'm at 120Hz and drop below 120fps. Like with my Guild Wars example, I was most often in the 80-90fps range as I was walking around with vsync on. Vsync simply sychronizes frame writes with monitor refreshes so that you don't draw more than one frame in a given monitor refresh. Maybe there's some "creative" feature that has this side-effect when enabled, but I haven't seen this behavior, so I'm at a loss to explain what people are saying they see.


----------



## MrGreenankle

Thanks for the clarifications! Will check when I get it how the frame rates in my games will act.

Speaking about games, did you guys try out any game that looked particularly good in this extra high resolution? I can imagine Bioshock Infinite would look great, maybe it's just in my mind though...


----------



## Jboss

My 5850 should work right? Despite the monitor saying DVI-D only?


----------



## ice-dragoon25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jboss*
> 
> My 5850 should work right? Despite the monitor saying DVI-D only?


Yes you have DVI-I so it included both connector. You are fine


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jboss*
> 
> My 5850 should work right? Despite the monitor saying DVI-D only?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep, that one has Dual Link DVI and will drive it fine. I use a 5870 and everything works nice.
http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/ati-radeon-hd-5000/hd-5850/Pages/ati-radeon-hd-5850-overview.aspx#2

Damn, he was faster.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jboss*
> 
> My 5850 should work right? Despite the monitor saying DVI-D only?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're fine.

Extra info:
One of those annoying/confusing things about that pic I keep posting of the DVI connections/names is that the jack on your video card will always have all the holes (i.e. look like the DVI-I Dual Link), so you can't tell from looking at the jack if it supports dual link or not. But your video card does support dual link, so no worries.

On them saying "DVI-D" only, they're just misinformed and making the confusion and usage of the wrong terminology around here even worse. They should say "Dual Link DVI only" since DVI-D/DVI-I is irrelevant. It is _never_ ok to say "DVI-D only", under any circumstance. There are cases where you might say "DVI-I only", but those would all revolve around needing analog output, which is rarely used anymore. For these monitors, it's "Dual Link DVI Only" (unless you like 2560x1440 @ 25Hz)


----------



## Gronnie

Do these monitors have any problem with being laggy or not functioning properly after waking from sleep (often requiring a power cycle to fix)?


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> On them saying "DVI-D" only, they're just misinformed and making the confusion and usage of the wrong terminology around here even worse. They should say "Dual Link DVI only" since DVI-D/DVI-I is irrelevant. It is _never_ ok to say "DVI-D only", under any circumstance. There are cases where you might say "DVI-I only", but those would all revolve around needing analog output, which is rarely used anymore. For these monitors, it's "Dual Link DVI Only" (unless you like 2560x1440 @ 25Hz)


Oh, 25Hz wont by the way work with this one.
The picture has a lot of lines and stuff, at least for me.
Maybe someone else wants to confirm. That is with a dual link cable.
It also flickers a bit on that refresh rate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> Do these monitors have any problem with being laggy or not functioning properly after waking from sleep (often requiring a power cycle to fix)?


I haven't had that problem. It's very fast aswell for power on, only like a half second.


----------



## Jboss

3 responses for my question, thank you all <3.


----------



## BradF1979

That VSYNC example seems wrong. That's called half-VSYNC I'm pretty sure (the 60Hz/30FPS 120Hz/60FPS). The whole point of VSYNC is to set FPS to your refresh to avoid tearing. One frame per refresh. If your refresh is 60hz, it caps FPS at 60FPS. It your refresh is 120Hz, it caps FPS at 120FPS.


----------



## UNOE

I want to know if this is the same too
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BUI6S3Y/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=

I dont use paypal


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I want to know if this is the same too
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BUI6S3Y/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=
> 
> I dont use paypal


Yes, that's it.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I want to know if this is the same too
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BUI6S3Y/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=
> 
> I dont use paypal


"Up 10 Bright Pixels are normal."

Uh, for $50 MORE expensive and worse warranty conditions, I'd say SIGN UP FOR PAYPAL.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> That VSYNC example seems wrong. That's called half-VSYNC I'm pretty sure (the 60Hz/30FPS 120Hz/60FPS). The whole point of VSYNC is to set FPS to your refresh to avoid tearing. One frame per refresh. If your refresh is 60hz, it caps FPS at 60FPS. It your refresh is 120Hz, it caps FPS at 120FPS.


Interesting, I'd never heard of that so I did a quick search. This article says we're both wrong, but I find it hard to believe that the whole time I've been gaming with Vsync on, I've been gaming at half my refresh rate. That doesn't make technical sense to me. I need more sources.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/04/16/nvidia_adaptive_vsync_technology_review/#.UX8LSlcp1KM


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> "Up 10 Bright Pixels are normal."
> 
> Uh, for $50 MORE expensive and worse warranty conditions, I'd say SIGN UP FOR PAYPAL.


Paypal recently robbed me. I'm no longer interested in using there placebo protection.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Well, someone did say you can use it on a single link jack if you want to lower it to 25Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say this was for a laptop? If not, then just grab a super cheap video card and you'll be able to do dual link for non-gaming stuff at least. Or buy a decent card as you should if you're playing games on it. If you're stuck on a laptop, then I see your problem though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> DVI is dead. DisplayPort is what your motherboard uses to drive high resolution displays like this one. What is lame is that there isn't a single-input version of these monitors that need DisplayPort.


It's for a desktop. I know for a little bit more you can get one of the other Korean 1440's with HDMI. Wouldn't that work?


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> It's for a desktop. I know for a little bit more you can get one of the other Korean 1440's with HDMI. Wouldn't that work?


Don't buy a Lamborghini and then throw on $50 tires. I'd say get a video card that matches your monitor investment, given that it's a desktop. HDMI is often limited to 1080p (1920x1080), independent of what the spec says.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Paypal recently robbed me. I'm no longer interested in using there placebo protection.


Sounds like a classic case of "cut off your nose to spite your face". You'll only be doing yourself damage by paying more and getting a potentially crappy product. But if the warm fuzzy of not using paypal is worth it, then I guess I can't argue much.


----------



## Buck Trunkets

@Jboss I found this chart when shopping around and felt better since my card has a 'yes'. I'm just getting into this subject, so I can't answer your question with any degree of confidence, but maybe this chart will be a useful reference:
http://www.2560x1440monitor.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=3


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buck Trunkets*
> 
> @Jboss I found this chart when shopping around and felt better since my card has a 'yes'. I'm just getting into this subject, so I can't answer your question with any degree of confidence, but maybe this chart will be a useful reference:
> http://www.2560x1440monitor.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=3


Thanks for that but it turns out the 5850 should work according to the responses i got. I also searched the thread and a couple of people have reported that it works with their 5850!


----------



## halodude23

Ugh I know this is probably answered but my screen has "Skype" burned in and when I play games I can still see Skype.......


----------



## hellzlegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodude23*
> 
> Ugh I know this is probably answered but my screen has "Skype" burned in and when I play games I can still see Skype.......


Some people including myself have a problem with burn in. It does go away but can get kind of annoying.
I think there are no real solutions.


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellzlegend*
> 
> Some people including myself have a problem with burn in. It does go away but can get kind of annoying.
> I think there are no real solutions.


It happens on my screens at work too, so it's not unique to these.


----------



## pox67

Does anyone know if these monitors will work with the DVI-I Dual Link ports on AMD 7970 cards?

I realise that the Ebay adds say DVI-D only and DVI-I is unsupported but that may just be to cover their butts as DVI-I appear on motherboards and such.

If not is there any way to get them working with 7970 cards?
They generally have DisplayPort and Dual Link DVI-I ports.


----------



## ice-dragoon25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pox67*
> 
> Does anyone know if these monitors will work with the DVI-I Dual Link ports on AMD 7970 cards?
> 
> I realise that the Ebay adds say DVI-D only and DVI-I is unsupported but that may just be to cover their butts as DVI-I appear on motherboards and such.
> 
> If not is there any way to get them working with 7970 cards?
> They generally have DisplayPort and Dual Link DVI-I ports.


Yes they will...same question was ask earlier go to page 106


----------



## pox67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice-dragoon25*
> 
> Yes they will...same question was ask earlier go to page 106


Correct! Just found the post by dascth.

For others:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1374065/korean-qnix-qx2710-evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-matte-samsung-pls-panel/1050#post_19863531

I can see two of these coming my way...now to Pixel Perfect or play roulette!


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pox67*
> 
> I can see two of these coming my way...now to Pixel Perfect or play roulette!


Even pixel perfect is roulette; mine has a single stuck pixel.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Even pixel perfect is roulette; mine has a single stuck pixel.


It's like roulette in another way... The house always wins.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jboss*
> 
> Thanks for that but it turns out the 5850 should work according to the responses i got. I also searched the thread and a couple of people have reported that it works with their 5850!


From what I heard is 58xx videocards won't work with 1440p in the bios or boot up display, but when the monitor boots into windows it will work fine. So it just isn't convent if you are overclocking.
Edit : but who knows with efi bios it might work. I know OSX uses 5870 and there EFI boot screen works fine at 1440p.


----------



## KuuFA

How does one check to see if they are doing 120hz?

running heaven?

and how do you get rid of the over gamma 120hz brings?


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> From what I heard is 58xx videocards won't work with 1440p in the bios or boot up display, but when the monitor boots into windows it will work fine. So it just isn't convent if you are overclocking.
> Edit : but who knows with efi bios it might work. I know OSX uses 5870 and there EFI boot screen works fine at 1440p.


Bios/Boot up don't matter though!
What makes it not convenient? Do i have to OC at the bios or boot up screen?


----------



## pox67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Even pixel perfect is roulette; mine has a single stuck pixel.


Disappointing...what is the point of Pixel Perfect then?


----------



## nz_nails

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> Oh, 25Hz wont by the way work with this one.
> The picture has a lot of lines and stuff, at least for me.
> Maybe someone else wants to confirm. That is with a dual link cable.
> It also flickers a bit on that refresh rate.
> I haven't had that problem. It's very fast aswell for power on, only like a half second.


Mine shipped with a Single link cable







. So on my first day I had it running at 2560x1440 at 35hz and It looked fine, just would of been crap for gaming.


----------



## RB Snake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pox67*
> 
> Disappointing...what is the point of Pixel Perfect then?


So the seller can grab a bit extra cash.


----------



## pox67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> So the seller can grab a bit extra cash.


Damn, I just discovered YAMAKASI LEONIDAS 30" LG IPS. They look good but would the QX2710 PLS be a better screen than the 30" IPS?


----------



## pennred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pox67*
> 
> Disappointing...what is the point of Pixel Perfect then?


Well Pixel Perfect max 2 dead/stuck pixels, standard up to 5.
Anyway if you look at Korean 1440p PLS Members List thread most members who have dead/stuck pixels only have max one.

Not sure was 30$ worth it but get mine "Pixel Perfect" glossy Qnix QX2710 from dream-seller.
No dead/stuck pixels, barely noticeable backlight bleed at top of panel for 324.90$ including shipping.









On the said note get mine from dream-seller because he was only seller who have free shipping to Finland by fedex.
If you looking for seller just check The Korean PLS Monitor Club (Qnix & X-Star) thread and check if seller have free shipping to your country


----------



## RB Snake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pox67*
> 
> Damn, I just discovered YAMAKASI LEONIDAS 30" LG IPS. They look good but would the QX2710 PLS be a better screen than the 30" IPS?


PLS is like Samsungs own version of IPS. They claim it's superior to IPS, but it's a matter of opinion. My Qnix should be here tomorrow or the day after, when it comes I'll be able to compare it to my 27" LG IPS (Yamakasi Catleap). Depending on how far away you sit a 30" monitor is freaking huge.


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> How does one check to see if they are doing 120hz?
> 
> running heaven?
> 
> and how do you get rid of the over gamma 120hz brings?


http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1423433

If you aren't seeing fluid motion, you aren't running 120hz.


----------



## rodalpho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> From what I heard is 58xx videocards won't work with 1440p in the bios or boot up display, but when the monitor boots into windows it will work fine. So it just isn't convent if you are overclocking.
> Edit : but who knows with efi bios it might work. I know OSX uses 5870 and there EFI boot screen works fine at 1440p.


I posted this earlier in the thread, please search before asking/answering questions that have already been answered. The 5850 works fine, including in the boot-up and BIOS.


----------



## pc-gamer

Can I ask how do you OC the QX2710 with nvidia cards?

I have SLI 670s so getting 120hz would be brilliant


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennred*
> 
> Well Pixel Perfect max 2 dead/stuck pixels, standard up to 5.
> Anyway if you look at Korean 1440p PLS Members List thread most members who have dead/stuck pixels only have max one.


Depends on the seller apparently. As pointed out to me by another member, Hulustar, for example, offers a pixel perfect with max 1 for like $375 up to $425. At any rate, doesn't seem to be truly worth the premium from any seller at least as it stands today. No one has yet reported more than one or two dead, I am fairly certain.


----------



## kevinsbane

Pixel perfect in this case = pure marketing.

Please don't fall for it.


----------



## CptKuolio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-gamer*
> 
> Can I ask how do you OC the QX2710 with nvidia cards?
> 
> I have SLI 670s so getting 120hz would be brilliant


With SLI you need to unlock the pixel-clock limit that SLI has. With single nvidia card it is unlocked by default.

Step 1. Go to http://120hz.net/showthread.php?683-Overclocking-Quick-Start-Guide

Step 2. Download NVIDIA Pixel Clock Patcher from link above. Enable Windows Testmode. Before patching the drivers, you need to enable windows testmode. When you download the nVidia pixelclock patcher, there is an .exe with it to enable windows testmode. You need to keep windows in testmode while you OC your monitor and all the time when using your monitor on OC frequencies.

Step 2.1 Use NVIDIA Pixel Clock Patcher to unlock pixelclock. USE THE SLI PATCHER, not the one ment for single GPU.

Step 3. Reboot

(from here on this is inaccurate, because i have finnish language windows and nvidia control panel, but it should be something similar)
Step 4. Go to nVidia control panel by right clicking on your desktop -> set display resolution -> customize... -> create customized resolution

Step 5. A window pops up, with a field called "refresh rate (Hz)", insert i.e. 80 or 90 and press "test"

Step 6. If your test is succesfull, your custom refreshrate is added to custom resolution 2560*1440 refreshrate dropdown menu. If you want to go higher, keep adding 10Mhz untill test fails or you get anomalities // crap on your monitor.

Step 7. Choose the best refreshrate that you can get that is stable, press "use/enable/ok" and you are done.


----------



## Jboss

Hahah this a long shot but anyone with their 5850 manage to hit 120 hz? Just to test the monitors limits? I'm not talking about games but just general/basic use!

Unfortunately i do not have the cash to get a new GPU







.


----------



## pc-gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptKuolio*
> 
> With SLI you need to unlock the pixel-clock limit that SLI has. With single nvidia card it is unlocked by default.
> 
> Step 1. Go to http://120hz.net/showthread.php?683-Overclocking-Quick-Start-Guide
> 
> Step 2. Download NVIDIA Pixel Clock Patcher and use it to patch your driver. USE THE SLI PATCHER, not the one ment for single GPU.
> 
> Step 3. Reboot
> 
> (from here on this is inaccurate, because i have finnish language windows and nvidia control panel, but it should be something similar)
> Step 4. Go to nVidia control panel by right clicking on your desktop -> set display resolution -> customize... -> create customized resolution
> 
> Step 5. A window pops up, with a field called "refresh rate (Hz)", insert i.e. 80 or 90 and press "test"
> 
> Step 6. If your test is succesfull, your custom refreshrate is added to custom resolution 2560*1440 refreshrate dropdown menu. If you want to go higher, keep adding 10Mhz untill test fails or you get anomalities // crap on your monitor.
> 
> Step 7. Choose the best refreshrate that you can get that is stable, press "use/enable/ok" and you are done.


I cant wait to try this, thanks very much CptKuolio.


----------



## apav

*For anyone that wanted to know what happened if you tried hooking up a PS3 to a QNIX*, I just tried it today.

Before hand I hooked it up to another TV via HDMI and selected only 720p (also 480p, you couldn't select or deselect it). Then I connected my ps3 to a monoprice hdmi->(single link) dvi adapter and plugged it into my monitor. I get weird colors and hues that would change once in a while if I pressed on the d-pad or the anaolog stick on the controller.



Where are these colors from? I cannot be sure if it was displaying 720p because 480p was selected and grayed out. I guess this monitor doesn't support pixel doubling then, but why this image instead of a blank screen? Maybe I'm not doing something right?

I was thinking it would display it at 720p, but this monitor really is different from last year's K-IPS variants (that to my knowledge do accept pixel doubling). Any tips, suggestions, or requests?


----------



## kyrios2021

Sorry if this has been posted before but i saw that bigclothcraft has an xstar up for 286 which is the best i saw!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-27-X-STAR-DP2710-LED-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Panel-Monitor-DVI-D-Matte-Screen-/140956704526?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20d1ac9f0e

I seem to recall some talk about being able to overclock these, but could anyone confirm ? 280 seems like a really good price! anyways thanks!


----------



## CptKuolio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyrios2021*
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted before but i saw that bigclothcraft has an xstar up for 286 which is the best i saw!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-27-X-STAR-DP2710-LED-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Panel-Monitor-DVI-D-Matte-Screen-/140956704526?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20d1ac9f0e
> 
> I seem to recall some talk about being able to overclock these, but could anyone confirm ? 280 seems like a really good price! anyways thanks!


Reports on the Korean PLS Owners Club seems to indicate that you can overclock them, it is unclear that do they overclock aswell as QStars or not... my guess is that they do overclock the same.


----------



## Atomagenesis

I can confirm that Zero and I both have our Xstars overclocked. He overclocked his to something insane like 130hz, but has an Nvidia card. I have mine at 75hz on a radeon 7770, but I could go higher, I just haven't had a lot of time to mess with it.

But to answer your question, yes they overclock. I got mine for 300$ from hulustar, DP2710, no backlight bleed or dead pixels. Perfect monitor as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## wntrsnowg

These monitors seem to be the best deal going around now considering that the other korean 1440p monitors have more popularity and cost more


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomagenesis*
> 
> I can confirm that Zero and I both have our Xstars overclocked. He overclocked his to something insane like 130hz, but has an Nvidia card. I have mine at 75hz on a radeon 7770, but I could go higher, I just haven't had a lot of time to mess with it.
> 
> But to answer your question, yes they overclock. I got mine for 300$ from hulustar, DP2710, no backlight bleed or dead pixels. Perfect monitor as far as I'm concerned.


130hz on a 680 Lightning. 98hz on a 560 TI DCUII. Both with standard everything except for the refresh rate (no adjustments to timing, no pixel clock patch, etc)

If I go higher than 130hz on the 680L or 98hz on the 560ti, the Nvidia drivers just refuse to accept it, so it could probably go higher If I messed with the pixel clock patch or something.

Keep in mind, I keep my room fairly cool (It's currently 68 degrees in here), and I have a feeling temps have an effect on the stability of the monitor's OC.

This is all I did to OC:


----------



## PsychoPutte

I received my x-star yesterday and I can also confirm that they do overclock, I've reached about 110hz with a 670. Might try to go higher later on, just need to figure out how to as I'm getting artifacts for the moment at 120hz.


----------



## Slizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> *For anyone that wanted to know what happened if you tried hooking up a PS3 to a QNIX*, I just tried it today.
> 
> Before hand I hooked it up to another TV via HDMI and selected only 720p (also 480p, you couldn't select or deselect it). Then I connected my ps3 to a monoprice hdmi->(single link) dvi adapter and plugged it into my monitor. I get weird colors and hues that would change once in a while if I pressed on the d-pad or the anaolog stick on the controller.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are these colors from? I cannot be sure if it was displaying 720p because 480p was selected and grayed out. I guess this monitor doesn't support pixel doubling then, but why this image instead of a blank screen? Maybe I'm not doing something right?
> 
> I was thinking it would display it at 720p, but this monitor really is different from last year's K-IPS variants (that to my knowledge do accept pixel doubling). Any tips, suggestions, or requests?


The monitor doesn't have a scalar, so by nature it can only display 2560x1440. The GPU on the PS3 probably can't perform hardware scaling, so this is what results; the monitor freaks out.


----------



## radian8

Sorry if this is a double post, I put this in the PLS club thread as well, but thought i'd put this here in case someone doesn't notice it there!
Just had a Qnix arrive from Hulustar and it looks stunning, but I've noticed something. I wondering if someone else could take a look at theirs and see if it's doing the same.

If you bring up steam with the standard skin and have a look at your library list of games, non installed games are grey and installed games are white.
When looking at the non installed games you can see that the text is shimmering/flickering against the black background, I had this checked with my fiancée who said that it looked like it was skipping/flickering as well.
It gives you bloody sore eyes that's for sure

The best way to see it is to look at some other text that is near the grey text of a non installed game and you'll see the shimmer, it's really horrible.

This is at 2560x1440 @60hz/96hz/110hz etc...

I'm hoping this is a cable issue as i've got another DVI dual link cable on it's way. Just wanted to check with other people to see if they have encountered it before

And also a big thanks to the OC.net community for all the help in regards to the PLS screens and helping me and many other NZ'ers decide which screen to get


----------



## BradF1979

I tried to replicate your steam issue and I can't do it. No matter how close I look mine aren't shimmering at all. I'm running at 96Hz with shipped DVI-D cable. I did have shimmering text on websites occasionally at 120Hz however, which is why I settled on 96hz.


----------



## joarangoe

I received my Qnix from hulustar today, 7 days from order to delivery (spent 3 days on customs, not sellers fault). He promised a pixel perfect for the first 100 orders and thats exactly what I received. No dead pixels, minor BLB, a little play from the panel within the bezel, but.... HOLLY SH***** THIS SCREEN IS AMAZING!!!!!!

Overclocked right away to 120hz no artifacts whatsoever. it did go darker once OC but then I just calibrated and the image is amazing. Gaming is so much diferent coming froma 22" 1680*1050 screen, I kinda have to get used to a new way of playing.

Absolutely happy with my purchase.


----------



## radian8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> I tried to replicate your steam issue and I can't do it. No matter how close I look mine aren't shimmering at all. I'm running at 96Hz with shipped DVI-D cable. I did have shimmering text on websites occasionally at 120Hz however, which is why I settled on 96hz.


Thanks for that Brad, much appreciated








I'll wait and see if a different DVI dual link cable fixes it, fingers crossed!


----------



## pieman99

Thanks mate!...going to try out your some of your profiles......got a 2710 glass Pixel Perfect from Dream Seller....slight backbleed, no dead or stuck pixels...very nice picture...I'm sure the profiles will make it better....stand a bit shaky...but I also need a better desk. So far so good on the purchase!!.


----------



## pox67

I just ordered two of the QNIX QX2710 from Green-Sum.

It didn't say whether they were gloss or matte, anyone know the default they ship?
Not too worried either way, never had gloss monitors and matte is OK as long as it isn't as matte as the Dell's.


----------



## Sniping

I don't see the shimmering either.


----------



## skutcho

As I said, I got mine from ta_planet and they have very high reviews... 99%+. Anything below that, I would have avoided. My X-Star is perfect, and maybe I'm lucky, but pay attention to the sellers' rating. A lot posted here are buying from 97-98% rating sellers. That may be fine to buy a toothbrush, but look at the reviews. There are a bunch with 99+ ratings and I havent' read horror stories from them like I have from the below 98% ones on this forum. Good luck to all!


----------



## pieman99

Very perplexing issue for me. I have 40 megbit internet connection...after hooking up my 2710 I noticed my internet was crazy slow (like dial-up speeds)...I double checked another computer that was on the network and it was running fine....my kids were playing on the Playstation network fine...I ran two different virus/malware checks and nothing. On a hunch I disconnected the Qnix 2710 (seeing how everything ran fine yesterday and this was the only change) and re-hooked up my old Asus....now the internet is running fine....no slow down at all. Anyone have any idea why this is happening?? My "rig" is 2500K i5, 8 gb ram, gtx 690, Windows 7 pro. I'm stumped.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slizzo*
> 
> The monitor doesn't have a scalar, so by nature it can only display 2560x1440. The GPU on the PS3 probably can't perform hardware scaling, so this is what results; the monitor freaks out.


I thought it would also be able to display 720p as well, since most of the K-IPS monitors support pixel doubling. While close, this isn't a K-IPS monitor, so I guess it's just not possible then.


----------



## SenorToucan

Quote:


> Very perplexing issue for me. I have 40 megbit internet connection...after hooking up my 2710 I noticed my internet was crazy slow (like dial-up speeds)...I double checked another computer that was on the network and it was running fine....my kids were playing on the Playstation network fine...I ran two different virus/malware checks and nothing. On a hunch I disconnected the Qnix 2710 (seeing how everything ran fine yesterday and this was the only change) and re-hooked up my old Asus....now the internet is running fine....no slow down at all. Anyone have any idea why this is happening?? My "rig" is 2500K i5, 8 gb ram, gtx 690, Windows 7 pro. I'm stumped.


Yeah I had the same issue too, I just moved my USB wireless adapter to rest on top of my case (which is above the top of the monitor) and it seems to work fine. Still not exactly sure what the issue is though.


----------



## Zero4549

A screen slowing your internet? Nonsense!

Are you using wireless? And this screen is bigger than your old one? Or maybe your old one was totally junk and was all plastic inside? See where i'm going here?

Aside from physically being in the way of a wireless signal, your monitor should not be capable of such an effect.


----------



## satcoms

Long time lurker here.....Decided to bite on a glossy QNIX from hulustar. Arrived fast and no dead pixels, but I have pretty bad backlight bleed. Similar to a few others on here, its really bad in the bottom right corner, on a black background the whole bottom right corner is tinted yellow. Has anyone had any luck with returns from hulustar or would I be better served by trying to fix the bleed myself like some of the other posters have shown?


----------



## cor35vet

Everyone with backlightbleed please try bending and pushing the monitor and see if that makes a difference.
It most likely does and so will opening it up.
My panel gets bended back when the cover is on it and causes bleed, without it I have 0 bleed.

And about the flicker issue on steam. Check lagom.com lcd test and there's one with line patterns, it's called flicker test I think. Check that out, is it the same as with steam?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> Everyone with backlightbleed please try bending and pushing the monitor and see if that makes a difference.
> It most likely does and so will opening it up.
> My panel gets bended back when the cover is on it and causes bleed, without it I have 0 bleed.
> 
> And about the flicker issue on steam. Check lagom.com lcd test and there's one with line patterns, it's called flicker test I think. Check that out, is it the same as with steam?


the front bezel or the entire back panel?


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> Everyone with backlightbleed please try bending and pushing the monitor and see if that makes a difference.
> It most likely does and so will opening it up.
> My panel gets bended back when the cover is on it and causes bleed, without it I have 0 bleed.
> 
> And about the flicker issue on steam. Check lagom.com lcd test and there's one with line patterns, it's called flicker test I think. Check that out, is it the same as with steam?


Do you mind taking some pictures of the front of the monitor without the cover on? Can I just take it off and run it like that? No one sees the back of my monitor as it's in a huge computer armoire. I have some blacklight bleed that I can tell is from the cover pushing against the panel.


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> the front bezel or the entire back panel?


Only the front bezel. The back is one big plastic which is holding the panel so it wouldn't be clever to remove that, hehe.
I'll take a picture of it when I'm home, that's in ~2 hours.

Works fine for me running it like that. The LED is really bright so I would cover that with something.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> Only the front bezel. The back is one big plastic which is holding the panel so it wouldn't be clever to remove that, hehe.
> I'll take a picture of it when I'm home, that's in ~2 hours.
> 
> Works fine for me running it like that. The LED is really bright so I would cover that with something.


I notice if I compress the left side of my bezel with my fingers, the bleed reduces on mine, ill try removing it again but this time running with it off and see what happens


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> Only the front bezel. The back is one big plastic which is holding the panel so it wouldn't be clever to remove that, hehe.
> I'll take a picture of it when I'm home, that's in ~2 hours.
> 
> Works fine for me running it like that. The LED is really bright so I would cover that with something.


Thanks man, looking forward to the pictures. How hard is it to remove?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> Thanks man, looking forward to the pictures. How hard is it to remove?


Easy, just take a flat head screw driver and pry, theres a good video in the first post of the official club thread


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I am also wondering how truly "bad" and noticeable the bleed is during normal use as opposed to during a dark screen test (and during which you are really looking for it). Sure, some games and movies have dark scenes...but still...


----------



## lyang238

Cancelled my Overlord Tempest OC for the QX2710 Evolution 2 ll Matte from Hulustar. It's $317 shipped and is guaranteed 0-2 dead pixels for their promo right now. The guy/gal was super fast with response and it's already being prepped to ship (bought it around 10 pm CST yesterday), and tracking was sent 3 hours later (daytime in Korea). DANG that's fast.

Also bought a Squaretrade warranty as well just in case it fails. For 35 bucks that's worth it for sure to get your money back at least. Hopefully this will be worth it! Link below if anyone is interested in the model I got.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140962582455?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yep, hulustar messaged me only a couple hours after I ordered and then it was here less than two days later. And I too figure the promo still active as my item's page still shows less than 100 sold (he had 100 glossy and 100 matte). Can't unbox til tonight, tho.

Also, ST quoted me $50 for warranty. Got more info as to how yours is only $35?


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I am also wondering how truly "bad" and noticeable the bleed is during normal use as opposed to during a dark screen test (and during which you are really looking for it). Sure, some games and movies have dark scenes...but still...


Virtually unnoticeable, except in the darkest game/movie scenes.


----------



## cor35vet

Here are some ****ty phone camera pictures:
http://www.woabou.eu/files/1400.jpg
http://www.woabou.eu/files/1401.jpg
http://www.woabou.eu/files/1402.jpg
http://www.woabou.eu/files/1403.jpg

Haven't got a charger for my camera so that's the best I could do.
There is no bleed, the stuff in the top corners is just because of the viewing angle, you can't avoid this.


----------



## BradF1979

Thanks... It looks pretty normal. Is the white part medal? Are the only components visible right down by the light and buttons? Did removing just this part eliminate blacklight bleed where it was from pressure?


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> Thanks... It looks pretty normal. Is the white part medal? Are the only components visible right down by the light and buttons? Did removing just this part eliminate blacklight bleed where it was from pressure?


Yeah, that metal is the frame of the panel.
I just removed the front bezel and the bleeding was gone.
You still see a bit of the back plastic on the bottom and the button PCB.
It's not really something that disturbs me, could be different for you.
You can probably put the bezel back on when adjusting the panel inside and have no bleed aswell.
You have to play around a bit with it and see what you can do.

The white little dot on the bottom right on the black pictures is my mouse by the way.


----------



## BradF1979

Thanks so much. Plan on trying this tonight...


----------



## lyang238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yep, hulustar messaged me only a couple hours after I ordered and then it was here less than two days later. And I too figure the promo still active as my item's page still shows less than 100 sold (he had 100 glossy and 100 matte). Can't unbox til tonight, tho.
> 
> Also, ST quoted me $50 for warranty. Got more info as to how yours is only $35?


Ebay credit lol so tech 50 you are right.


----------



## pieman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> A screen slowing your internet? Nonsense!
> 
> Are you using wireless? And this screen is bigger than your old one? Or maybe your old one was totally junk and was all plastic inside? See where i'm going here?
> 
> Aside from physically being in the way of a wireless signal, your monitor should not be capable of such an effect.


I thought the same thing..that there is no way that hooking up a new monitor would affect down load speeds...that's why I went through all those steps...but for whatever reason...it's happening. I noticed that the internet was slow on my main computer while I was pulling an ICC profile from this site...but my kids were playing on Playstation network just fine....ran a couple of speed checks...and I was getting somewhere between 89kbs and 139 kbs (we are talking just slightly faster than dial-up here). I decided to go down stairs and try the computer down there...ran a couple of speed checks...30+mbs....during this whole time my main computer (the one having the problem) was showing 4 or 5 bars of reception on the wireless signal...so the signal between the computer and the router was good and not being interfered with. (it's not uncommon for the signal to bounce from 3 to 5 bars between the main computer and router but that never affects download speeds, at least not where it's noticable.).

So I was thinking maybe I picked up a virus and became part of some bot-net or something...so I ran a couple of different virus/malware check programs (which took forever)....and they found nothing. So as I stated on a hunch..I disconnected my 2710 and reconnected my Asus....and did some speedchecks..the first came back at 29mbs....the second came back at 35mbs....but I didn't need the tests to tell me that because the web pages were "poping" which they were not before. So after I posted my comment regarding the problem I reconnected the 2710....and did some more speedchecks...there was some inprovement...but it varied greatly...the results were between 300ish kbs and 8 mbs...but still not quite right. Again during this time I was getting 4 or 5 bars for wireless reception...and also the position of the 2710 did not change during this whole time. So it's not affecting the reception.

If it wasn't happening to me...my first thoughts would be the same as yours...there is no way that hooking up a new monitor would affect your internet connection. But I'm seeing it....the wireless reception is good...and there is a vast difference between the download speeds when the 2710 is hooked up. It makes no sense...but it's not nonsense...because it is happening.


----------



## CastleBravo

Sounds a lot like interference. A properly designed and constructed monitor shouldn't emit anything on 2.4 or 5Ghz, but it wouldn't be the strangest case of interference I've run into ( I work for a small ISP that does fixed outdoor wireless service for rural customers). Try changing your router's wireless settings to G-Mode and either CH1 or CH11.


----------



## Doomtomb

I just got mine today! Like 15 minutes ago and dayummmm it looks nice!









I feel like such a fool for getting two 23" 1080p monitors a year ago. I'll post pics soon. The box arrived without a scuff in 3 days and I haven't found any dead pixels yet. It included the dual-link DVI cable and all the necessary stuff to get it up and running. It has a little LED indicator so you know if it's on or off, adjusting the brightness etc. So far, I'm very very impressed.


----------



## pieman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CastleBravo*
> 
> Sounds a lot like interference. A properly designed and constructed monitor shouldn't emit anything on 2.4 or 5Ghz, but it wouldn't be the strangest case of interference I've run into ( I work for a small ISP that does fixed outdoor wireless service for rural customers). Try changing your router's wireless settings to G-Mode and either CH1 or CH11.


Thanks...I'll try Ch1..I'm on Ch11 now. If that doesn't work...then I think I'll remove my wireless card from my computer...go with a USB wireless adapter and USB extention cord to get it away from the monitor. Overall the cost would not be that much...less than $25.


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> I just got mine today! Like 15 minutes ago and dayummmm it looks nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I feel like such a fool for getting two 23" 1080p monitors a year ago.* I'll post pics soon. The box arrived without a scuff in 3 days and I haven't found any dead pixels yet. It included the dual-link DVI cable and all the necessary stuff to get it up and running. It has a little LED indicator so you know if it's on or off, adjusting the brightness etc. So far, I'm very very impressed.


That's how i feel also.


----------



## pcmoseley

Just got mine in from Hulustar today. Zero dead pixels and don't notice any bleeding. Very satisfied .


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pieman99*
> 
> I thought the same thing..that there is no way that hooking up a new monitor would affect down load speeds...that's why I went through all those steps...but for whatever reason...it's happening. I noticed that the internet was slow on my main computer while I was pulling an ICC profile from this site...but my kids were playing on Playstation network just fine....ran a couple of speed checks...and I was getting somewhere between 89kbs and 139 kbs (we are talking just slightly faster than dial-up here). I decided to go down stairs and try the computer down there...ran a couple of speed checks...30+mbs....during this whole time my main computer (the one having the problem) was showing 4 or 5 bars of reception on the wireless signal...so the signal between the computer and the router was good and not being interfered with. (it's not uncommon for the signal to bounce from 3 to 5 bars between the main computer and router but that never affects download speeds, at least not where it's noticable.).
> 
> So I was thinking maybe I picked up a virus and became part of some bot-net or something...so I ran a couple of different virus/malware check programs (which took forever)....and they found nothing. So as I stated on a hunch..I disconnected my 2710 and reconnected my Asus....and did some speedchecks..the first came back at 29mbs....the second came back at 35mbs....but I didn't need the tests to tell me that because the web pages were "poping" which they were not before. So after I posted my comment regarding the problem I reconnected the 2710....and did some more speedchecks...there was some inprovement...but it varied greatly...the results were between 300ish kbs and 8 mbs...but still not quite right. Again during this time I was getting 4 or 5 bars for wireless reception...and also the position of the 2710 did not change during this whole time. So it's not affecting the reception.
> 
> If it wasn't happening to me...my first thoughts would be the same as yours...there is no way that hooking up a new monitor would affect your internet connection. But I'm seeing it....the wireless reception is good...and there is a vast difference between the download speeds when the 2710 is hooked up. It makes no sense...but it's not nonsense...because it is happening.


Continue eliminating variables. See if you can have it plugged into power and on but not connected to your computer, or to a different video card, and still cause a problem. There's plenty of other stuff like that to try. Once you really really narrow it down, it might become obvious what is happening. I've run into a lot of these you think are impossible in my time with computer repair, and it always comes down to something explainable in the end, even if it's pretty complex to describe (like weird IRQ conflict stuff, or lack of shielding, or ground loops, etc.)


----------



## dascth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmoseley*
> 
> 
> Just got mine in from Hulustar today. Zero dead pixels and don't notice any bleeding. Very satisfied .


Nice avatar. You know you're newlywed when you use a couples pic as your avatar on an techie forum.








I know I'm just reinforcing stereotypes here, but you're the guy the pic, right?


----------



## MenacingTuba

First Review of the Matte Qnix Q2710 from overclock.ru

http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/53718/Korejskij_demping_v_nishe_PLS_reshenij._Obzor_i_testirovanie_monitora_QNIX_QX2710.html

The Matte versions is indeed semi-glossy, wish I had ordered the matte version!

This is a compilation of macro pictures of monitors pixels to show the effect of different kinds of coatings (glossy, glass and the various matte coatings). The Dell U2711 uses the most aggressive (thickest) matte/anti-glare (AG) coating while the 27Q LED-P is glossy which is why the pixels look so much clearer. Aggressive AG is the most common type of coating, especially on IPS.

http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2013/05/02/1/23_kristaleffect_big.jpg

The following AH-IPS and PLS have semi-glossy coating (lightest matte coating) Q2710, EA244WMi, U2713H, U2413H, U2713HM, VP2770, PB278Q, S27A850D and S24A850D]


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> First Review of the Matte Qnix Q2710 from overclock.ru
> 
> http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/53718/Korejskij_demping_v_nishe_PLS_reshenij._Obzor_i_testirovanie_monitora_QNIX_QX2710.html
> 
> The Matte versions is indeed semi-glossy, wish I had ordered the matte version!
> 
> http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2013/05/02/1/23_kristaleffect_big.jpg


What does the picture with all those rainbow boxes mean? (Lol stupid question).


----------



## MenacingTuba

This is a compilation of macro pictures of monitors pixels to show the effect of different kinds of coatings (glossy, glass and the various matte coatings). The Dell U2711 uses the most aggressive (thickest) matte/anti-glare (AG) coating while the 27Q LED-P is glossy which is why the pixels look so much clearer. Aggressive AG is the most common type of coating, especially on IPS.

http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2013/05/02/1/23_kristaleffect_big.jpg

The following AH-IPS and PLS have semi-glossy coating (lightest matte coating) Q2710, EA244WMi, U2713H, U2413H, U2713HM, VP2770, PB278Q, S27A850D and S24A850D


----------



## pcmoseley

lol yeah i'm the guy. i actually just grabbed the first pic i could find but you're right


----------



## Captivate

Wait, so these are 1440p monitors that are overclockable to 120Hz?

Sent from my HTC One Developer Edition using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PsychoPutte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Wait, so these are 1440p monitors that are overclockable to 120Hz?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One Developer Edition using Tapatalk 2


Not exactly, most of them go past 100hz, after that it depends on if you're lucky or not. Also cable quality seems to matter to a slight degree as we're pushing the limits of what DVI dual links can supply.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Don't buy a Lamborghini and then throw on $50 tires. I'd say get a video card that matches your monitor investment, given that it's a desktop. HDMI is often limited to 1080p (1920x1080), independent of what the spec says.


I don't use it for gaming but screw it I'm just going to throw in one of my old 9800gt's I have lying around and get a QX2710 from hulustar. I've already rolled the dice on two 1080 monitors and lost so I'm sick of gambling on cheap IPS panels. 1440 here I come









Edit: you can remove the nub/stand from the 2710, correct?


----------



## Captivate

100hz is still pretty good. This looks like an interesting monitor. I just bought the Asus 24" 144Hz, I wonder what I should do. 1440p > 1080p

Sent from my HTC One Developer Edition using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PsychoPutte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> 100hz is still pretty good. This looks like an interesting monitor. I just bought the Asus 24" 144Hz, I wonder what I should do. 1440p > 1080p
> 
> Sent from my HTC One Developer Edition using Tapatalk 2


It all depends on how and what you game, if you game. I would personally choose my X-STAR over that Asus, just because there was barely a noticeable difference in response time coming from my old 2ms monitor to a 8ms monitor, and I believe there would be an even lesser difference coming from my old monitor to that Asus, excluding the Hz of course.


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> I don't use it for gaming but screw it I'm just going to throw in one of my old 9800gt's I have lying around and get a QX2710 from hulustar. I've already rolled the dice on two 1080 monitors and lost so I'm sick of gambling on cheap IPS panels. 1440 here I come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: *you can remove the nub/stand from the 2710, correct?*


Yes.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Got my in the mail today from excellentcastle, this thing is so amazing...
I got the matte finish, there are no bad pixels of any kind that I can see, and only minor backlight bleed in the lower right hand corner that I can see.
The only thing that hate about this monitor is now I can never go back to 1080p. This thing is a beast. Now to figure out how to overclock it on a AMD card.

(I got a Xstar)


----------



## TangoDown332

I asked this question earlier for the Qnix, but how high from the base to the bezel are the X-Stars? This is so I can compare to my Yamakasi.


----------



## pieman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dascth*
> 
> Continue eliminating variables. See if you can have it plugged into power and on but not connected to your computer, or to a different video card, and still cause a problem. There's plenty of other stuff like that to try. Once you really really narrow it down, it might become obvious what is happening. I've run into a lot of these you think are impossible in my time with computer repair, and it always comes down to something explainable in the end, even if it's pretty complex to describe (like weird IRQ conflict stuff, or lack of shielding, or ground loops, etc.)


Thanks to those who made suggestions....It would appear that the problem is solved. My guess is that it was some sort of interference with the router.

I came home...tried some more speed tests and had similar results (200kbs to 7mbs). So I decided to try the above suggestion first....before when I hooked the old monitor back up I had to power off the 2710 because they didn't send me the free volt adapter that was suppose to come with it....not a big deal..I just used the power cable from my old monitor to plug into the power brick. So I needed to get another power cable to attach to my old monitor. So I figured I would just take the one from one of the computers downstairs. In doing so I accidently pulled the plug on my router, which caused it to reboot. I come upstairs and decide to run one more speed test....35Mbs...***???...ran another 31Mbs.....yea baby....I must have run 10 tests with the slowest being 29Mbs so it would appear that everything is back to normal. I would have eventually rebooted the router based on the suggestion to switch to CH1...but my ineptness finally paid off and saved me some time and effort. Again thanks to all who made suggestions.

Now it's time to enjoy this beautiful monitor!!!


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> I asked this question earlier for the Qnix, but how high from the base to the bezel are the X-Stars? This is so I can compare to my Yamakasi.


I think they are identical, just different logo on the monitor casing


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoPutte*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> 100hz is still pretty good. This looks like an interesting monitor. I just bought the Asus 24" 144Hz, I wonder what I should do. 1440p > 1080p
> 
> Sent from my HTC One Developer Edition using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on how and what you game, if you game. I would personally choose my X-STAR over that Asus, just because there was barely a noticeable difference in response time coming from my old 2ms monitor to a 8ms monitor, and I believe there would be an even lesser difference coming from my old monitor to that Asus, excluding the Hz of course.
Click to expand...

Hmm well I guess I'll buy the bullet and buy it and see how it is. Not liking that 8ms response time though. I have horrible memories of monitors with poor response times.

Sent from my HTC One Developer Edition using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dir_d

I was so excited to get home plug in my 7950 and over clock my monitor some more that i left work and my 7950 there, dangit im an idiot.


----------



## lyang238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> This is a compilation of macro pictures of monitors pixels to show the effect of different kinds of coatings (glossy, glass and the various matte coatings). The Dell U2711 uses the most aggressive (thickest) matte/anti-glare (AG) coating while the 27Q LED-P is glossy which is why the pixels look so much clearer. Aggressive AG is the most common type of coating, especially on IPS.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2013/05/02/1/23_kristaleffect_big.jpg
> 
> The following AH-IPS and PLS have semi-glossy coating (lightest matte coating) Q2710, EA244WMi, U2713H, U2413H, U2713HM, VP2770, PB278Q, S27A850D and S24A850D


Dang so glad I got the matte it looks good as heck compared to the others hahah.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Hmm well I guess I'll buy the bullet and buy it and see how it is. Not liking that 8ms response time though. I have horrible memories of monitors with poor response times.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One Developer Edition using Tapatalk 2


The response time doesn't really bother me personally. Some places claim it's 6ms, but in other places it's 8ms, either way I could care less after comparing it with my 2ms TN monitor.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Can someone please link me to the tool that lets you confirm your monitor is running at a higher refresh rate? I know it was posted in the epic thread somewhere.


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> I think they are identical, just different logo on the monitor casing


In that case then, I think I will have to either A) Stick something under the base to even out the height or B) Get new mounts for the monitors.


----------



## PsychoPutte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Hmm well I guess I'll buy the bullet and buy it and see how it is. Not liking that 8ms response time though. I have horrible memories of monitors with poor response times.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One Developer Edition using Tapatalk 2


Don't worry about the 8ms response time, I came from an old 2ms TN panel and barely noticed a difference at all in response time.


----------



## hellzlegend

As others have said, you can't even feel the difference between 2ms and this monitor.
Unless you are one of those people that can somehow feel even the slightest things.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Nvm, I found a program that does it! got my xstar at 96hz with no problem, these things are a steal at 300 bones.


----------



## CptKuolio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Wait, so these are 1440p monitors that are overclockable to 120Hz?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One Developer Edition using Tapatalk 2


Depends on the quality of you DVI-DL cable and your graphics card, and of course the monitor as they individual with their "OC capabilities". It seems you can OC highter with nVidia cards; there are cases where you can go up to i.e. 110hz with AMD card, then 120 or 130 with nVidia card (posted on the monster thread somewhere). Even within nvidia line there are differences, someone on this thread reported that he got to something like 100Hz with 560 ti, and switched to 680 lightning and got 130mhz.

Overclocking, not so different from voodoo or gypsy fortune telling.

I haven't heard that anyone was unable to OC at all though, so in that sense, one could say that these are pretty much 100% overclocking to atleast 96Hz and beyond that it is a roll of dice, play of luck.

Hopefully manufacturer wont change the PCB at some point like happened with the Catleap, completely killing overclocking.


----------



## lactosetheintol

took me umpteen hours to finish reading all the posts and then took the plunge.

my QNIX is in DHL's hands now.

please jebus let me get a good one.

i personally got mine via amazon.

$330 including shipping for no paypal shenanigans was worth it to me. last time i used paypal they tried to take 3x the amount of cash i had wanted deposited in my account from my bank. never again. bad luck probly but i aint chancing it.


----------



## Rakky

My X-star arrived with UPS ~30 minutes ago, ordered it from bigclothcraft Saturday, he doesn't work weekends so 4 days basically (to Sweden). Didn't have to pay any customs directly when the UPS guy came, hope I can dodge it completely.

First impression is pretty solid, can't find any dead pixels after a quick test (RBG, white, black, didn't look super extensively though







) There's minor backlight bleeding at the bottom, middle-left ish. It's not that bad, I might try and fix it somehow though. Haven't tried overclocking yet, will do in a bit and edit post with results.


----------



## zhoulander

Have some bad BL bleed, dead pixels, and some weird stuff in the panel from my "limited event" QNIX from hulustar... not very happy as he even said my order made it into the event.
I'm 0/2 on QNIX. First one from dream-seller has a red cast, this second one has no red cast but these other defects









BL Bleed and locations of deadpixel


Bunch in bottom right


Dead very close to the middle of the screen... right where one would normally be staring at the screen










I sent hulustar a message a couple days ago on eBay but no reply yet..


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Damn dude that sucks. I doubt this is it but a few times I thought I noticed a dead one or a mark but it was just dust and what not. That bleed shows way higher up than mine does too. I think this is the first apparently "not so good one" posted from Hulustar.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Can someone please link me to the tool that lets you confirm your monitor is running at a higher refresh rate? I know it was posted in the epic thread somewhere.


I didn't know there was a tool...does everything incl. your GPU Control Panel show the higher refresh rate? It also should appear darker than it did at 60Hz until you tweak the settings or use a different ICC.

Edit: Oh missed your other post after that.


----------



## Cwinston

I had similar results from a qnix matte. 2 stuck pixels and bleed all around.

You said those pixels are dead, but since theyre red, arent they just stuck? Mine are red, but you cant see both at once, one is only visible on a black background and the other only on white backgrounds.

I emailed hulustar and waiting for a response.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah, as pointed out before, stuck is not dead (no light) and maybe can be unstuck.


----------



## Rakky

Uh, so I'm unsure on how to overclock this thing (after reading the FAQ and the links I found in there), I have a GTX670 and would overclock via the nVidia drivers, but clueless about patching the catleap driver, how do I do that? Anyway, decided to use CRU, but got stuck/clueless at the 'Add...' part, I can perhaps guess that the first parameters (Active Horizontal/vertical) should be 2560/1440, and that the refresh rate should be set to 96/120/whatever else I decide to try, but for the rest I don't have a clue. Should I use the same values as here:
http://www.monitortests.com/2560x1440-120-reduced-nv.png
in that case, what do I enter in the Back porch and Blanking fields?

EDIT: Fixed it, runs 120hz now







Noticed mouse movement is a lot smoother, and it's not quite as bright (i noticed it mostly down at the taskbar, the icons/text down there look unsharp, not sure if that's the brightness/gamma or something else). If there's no scanlines or anything in-game I'll see if I can push it to 130 or 144, but I don't really see the point of it right now.

EDIT2: Nvm, I got some scanlines after a bit (perhaps some heatsinks could help, or I just didn't notice it at first). It seems fine at 96hz after a quick test, I won't use it for now though, got some things to take care of.


----------



## loki23

Does anyone have any experience using something like a spyder 3 or 4 to calibrate a monitor? So far I'm really happy with the way my monitor looks but I'm wondering if it could look even better if I get something to calibrate it. The main reason I'm on the fence is that I'm not really sure if end result is worth the cost of the tool.


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loki23*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience using something like a spyder 3 or 4 to calibrate a monitor? So far I'm really happy with the way my monitor looks but I'm wondering if it could look even better if I get something to calibrate it. The main reason I'm on the fence is that I'm not really sure if end result is worth the cost of the tool.


I calibrated mine with a Spyder 4 Elite and posted the profiles here.
If you need them: http://botox.ath.cx/files/icc/
The brightness was set to 12 up clicks from lowest.

Calibrating is pretty easy and doesn't take long aswell.


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> I calibrated mine with a Spyder 4 Elite and posted the profiles here.
> If you need them: http://botox.ath.cx/files/icc/
> The brightness was set to 12 up clicks from lowest.
> 
> Calibrating is pretty easy and doesn't take long aswell.


Cors, by the way, thanks for these. Is that 12 clicks after the screen is black?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well true "cost" is subjective and perhaps $150 is like nothing to you but unless you are trying to do some kind of web dev or design work on this thing then no way do I think it's worth it to pay half the cost of the monitor for a tool to calibrate it. If we could not use other's ICCs and/or tweak manually then that is a different story cause the color sucks out of the box.


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> Cors, by the way, thanks for these. Is that 12 clicks after the screen is black?


I just spammed the button all the way down until the screen wouldn't get any dimmer and also the LED stopped flashing then.
So it's the lowest brightness setting. And then I pressed the up button 12 times for a short period of time with enough time between the presses.


----------



## loki23

Thanks for the replies. I was going to try those profiles before looking into buying a tool. Now I think I'll try them out and if it looks better great, if not it costs nothing to try.

wrigleyvillain- The price was the biggest factor for me. The prices seem a little steep for someone like me that is only looking to tweak things and not doing any pro photo work.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Exactly. I have access to calibrators from work and still may not even bother...I could tell an immediate and nice difference from the first 60Hz ICC I tried from the OP, especially on the whites.

Double click them after download and (though it looks like nothing has happened) then they appear in Color Management in Windows and can be chosen/set as default.


----------



## geoxile

Backlight bleeding problems? In my experience it's nearly unavoidable with IPS, and I figure it's probably the same for offshoots like PLS


----------



## Jboss

Anyone here have a HD 5850 that's successful in overclocking their monitor?
I know the 5850 is too slow to handle any game at 120 Hz but i just want to test out my specific panel that's coming soon if it can even hit 120 Hz or not. I'll try 120 Hz and try browsing on it and if it handles it well i may run a particularly old/low graphics game lol.

If there's anyone that tried already let me know if it was successful or not so i don't waste my time haha.

Thanks!


----------



## supaboom

Just had mine delivered by DHL a little bit ago. Ordered from hulustar.

No dead pixels that I can find, very minor backlight bleed. Hit 80hz no problem. I used the color calibration profiles from cor and they seemed to work perfect, thanks cor!

One thing I noticed is that is kind of bothering me but I'm not sure if its a problem or not; there is a yellow hue near the bottom visible on white colors, it starts about 3/4th the way down and gets worse till you get at the bottom, is this something normal in PLS panels? I came from an PVA panel and never had noticed this before.

Here's a kinda crappy picture of it:


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I'll see if I notice. Also from hulustar here.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supaboom*
> 
> Just had mine delivered by DHL a little bit ago. Ordered from hulustar.
> 
> No dead pixels that I can find, very minor backlight bleed. Hit 80hz no problem. I used the color calibration profiles from cor and they seemed to work perfect, thanks cor!
> 
> One thing I noticed is that is kind of bothering me but I'm not sure if its a problem or not; there is a yellow hue near the bottom visible on white colors, it starts about 3/4th the way down and gets worse till you get at the bottom, is this something normal in PLS panels? I came from an PVA panel and never had noticed this before.
> 
> Here's a kinda crappy picture of it:


Man don't even tell me this is prevalent with these panels. One of the 1080's I returned (Asus) had the same thing but at the top. The other lg had blue tints on the side. I'm going to be pissed if the one I just ordered from hulustar has the same thing.


----------



## BradF1979

Didn't notice until you pointed it out, but mine definitely has that...

http://i.imgur.com/X9Bvolb.jpg

Cell phone pic so not that great...


----------



## Jinru

supa and Brad, both of you turn off your OC and revert to stock settings. Check again for the yellow hue. It might be the OC causing it.


----------



## BradF1979

Here it is a 60Hz, but remember my ICC is for 96Hz... It seems that reddish blotch on the left isn't there and maybe it's not as yellow at the bottom...

http://i.imgur.com/Phg8yaI.jpg

Also not sure how much of that is from my camera phone due to poor lighting..


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> Here it is a 60Hz, but remember my ICC is for 96Hz... It seems that reddish blotch on the left isn't there and maybe it's not as yellow at the bottom...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Phg8yaI.jpg
> 
> Also not sure how much of that is from my camera phone due to poor lighting..


Are those grey gradients on the edges?


----------



## supaboom

I'll try to take better photos later tonight, but turning the OC off does seem to help a tad bit - seems like the overclock changes the monitors contrast or hue a bit.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Does an all white desktop background show it too?


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Are those grey gradients on the edges?


It certainly looks like it... I'm not sensitive to stuff like that because I've had crap monitors up until now... Let me download the 60hz color profile and take some pictures with my real camera...


----------



## IMTV

If you own one of these PLS monitors can you please do me a favor and try running the yellow tint test on this page?

http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php

Click on "Test Screen" and "Yellow Check". Clicking through it will display a white background with grey bars. The top and bottom grey bars should appear the same shade with no yellow tinting. I have a Achieva Shimian 27" and I get yellow tinting on the bottom right. If these PLS panels do better with tinting I might get one.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMTV*
> 
> If you own one of these PLS monitors can you please do me a favor and try running the yellow tint test on this page?
> 
> http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php
> 
> Click on "Test Screen" and "Yellow Check". Clicking through it will display a white background with grey bars. The top and bottom grey bars should appear the same shade with no yellow tinting. I have a Achieva Shimian 27" and I get yellow tinting on the bottom right. If these PLS panels do better with tinting I might get one.


mine both look the same shade of grey


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMTV*
> 
> If you own one of these PLS monitors can you please do me a favor and try running the yellow tint test on this page?
> 
> http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php
> 
> Click on "Test Screen" and "Yellow Check". Clicking through it will display a white background with grey bars. The top and bottom grey bars should appear the same shade with no yellow tinting. I have a Achieva Shimian 27" and I get yellow tinting on the bottom right. If these PLS panels do better with tinting I might get one.


Mine is only slightly darker at 96hz. Mostly noticeable on the first check, the second check seems indiscernible.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

No...maybe not absolutely identical but it's not yellow either. And while my bleed is worse than I originally thought I def have no pixel probs; just confirmed again with the test on that page.


----------



## Jboss

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/520#post_19887654

Thanks!


----------



## adolf512

i offered hulustar $375 for the "matt pixel perfect" and he accepted it, it will arrive today, maybe i just wasted $40 not buying the x-star instead, only time will tell. not sure if it's worth $40 over the "0-2 dead/stuck pixel" hulustar offers since i may still get up to one black pixel. i don't like the roulette with these monitors.


----------



## pc-gamer

I think im putting the stand on wrong, is there no screws or somthing

How does it work?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-gamer*
> 
> I think im putting the stand on wrong, is there no screws or somthing
> 
> How does it work?


It should have come with a single screw with a little finger handle thing on it. I suppose failing that, you could pick one up from the hardware store, or just get a stand from monoprice and lose the shoddy stock one all together.


----------



## pc-gamer

That explains it then. I never got a screw

ill be getting a vesa mount anyway, was just curious about the stand. Thanks Zero


----------



## pc-gamer

What screw is used for the stand? Would any kind soul take a picture of the screw for me please


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-gamer*
> 
> What screw is used for the stand? Would any kind soul take a picture of the screw for me please


The screw is silver with a hook on it. It's either completely screwed into the monitor or the stand when you get it (I can't remember which). You must like the hook/handle on it and unscrew it. Then you attach the stand and screw it back it.


----------



## pc-gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> The screw is silver with a hook on it. It's either completely screwed into the monitor or the stand when you get it (I can't remember which). You must like the hook/handle on it and unscrew it. Then you attach the stand and screw it back it.


Man thick was I

I had a homer simpson moment

No wonder its not sitting in right. I never knew about unscrewing the silver hook/handle


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Took me a few minutes to figure out as well if that makes you feel any better. I'm like "there's no way this thing just rests in there without being secured!" lol

Meh, my bleed is kinda bad in a few spots actually; may have to open the casing and see what I can do. Can raise my panel a bit while I am at it I figure (no play but slightly lower in middle). Even if stuck with the bleed still better than dead pixels, imo.


----------



## adolf512

i use this in linux now, but i only get 1080p, using 5850, any help? i am using open source drivers


----------



## newqnix

Awesome! Ordered a QNIX (not PP) from Hulustar. No bad pixels! I don't notice any backlight bleed (room is pretty bright right now).

I do have a wierd display corruption. If I plug in my QNIX by itself, the display gets blue lines and eventually turns completely blue. Plugging in the old LCD as well keeps the display from getting corrupted. I assume my video card (MSI HD6450) is borked?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adolf512*
> 
> i use this in linux now, but i only get 1080p, using 5850, any help? i am using open source drivers


Does this help?

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2568224
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newqnix*
> 
> Awesome! Ordered a QNIX (not PP) from Hulustar. No bad pixels! I don't notice any backlight bleed (room is pretty bright right now).


You don't see any during the Windows 7 loading screen?


----------



## adolf512

got my monitor working now using the settings cor25vet have posted, it worked when i changed option "DPMS" "true" to "DPMS" "false" and lowevering the pixelclock to 327.6 (one or both of them), i will later try higher pixelclock and see if it still works. also i had to edit xorg.conf.fxlrx-0 and not xorg.conf

I cant see any dead/stuck pixels but i havent looked that carefully yet(ordered "pixel perfect"). so now i can confirm
-the monitor does work with dvi-i and hd5850.
-it does work in linux
now it's time for some serius overclocking!


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adolf512*
> 
> i use this in linux now, but i only get 1080p, using 5850, any help? i am using open source drivers


I use the radeon open source driver with my Qnix QX2710 and a 5870 and it detected the resolution correctly but here's my xserver config for 96 Hz:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1374065/korean-qnix-qx2710-evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-matte-samsung-pls-panel/880#post_19834205
But nice to see I'm not the only one on GNU/Linux here









You can apply calibration profiles with dispwin, put something like:

Code:



Code:


dispwin -d 1 /usr/share/color/icc/Qnix\ QX2710\ 96Hz.icm

into your .xinitrc

Oh, you allready found my post.
But you said you had to edit the config for fglrx which is the proprietary amd driver and not the open source one.
You wont have any luck with that for overclocking, at least I haven't had any.


----------



## pc-gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptKuolio*
> 
> With SLI you need to unlock the pixel-clock limit that SLI has. With single nvidia card it is unlocked by default.
> 
> Step 1. Go to http://120hz.net/showthread.php?683-Overclocking-Quick-Start-Guide
> 
> Step 2. Download NVIDIA Pixel Clock Patcher and use it to patch your driver. USE THE SLI PATCHER, not the one ment for single GPU.
> 
> Step 3. Reboot
> 
> (from here on this is inaccurate, because i have finnish language windows and nvidia control panel, but it should be something similar)
> Step 4. Go to nVidia control panel by right clicking on your desktop -> set display resolution -> customize... -> create customized resolution
> 
> Step 5. A window pops up, with a field called "refresh rate (Hz)", insert i.e. 80 or 90 and press "test"
> 
> Step 6. If your test is succesfull, your custom refreshrate is added to custom resolution 2560*1440 refreshrate dropdown menu. If you want to go higher, keep adding 10Mhz untill test fails or you get anomalities // crap on your monitor.
> 
> Step 7. Choose the best refreshrate that you can get that is stable, press "use/enable/ok" and you are done.


So im trying to get the 120hz going on my sli system. Iv tried the above but I cant access NV control panel after the patching of driver

Anyone have experience getting the 120hz on sli system?


----------



## CptKuolio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-gamer*
> 
> So im trying to get the 120hz going on my sli system. Iv tried the above but I cant access NV control panel after the patching of driver
> 
> Anyone have experience getting the 120hz on sli system?


Ah, I forgot one very important step from that "guide":

Before patching the drivers, you need to enable windows test mode. When you download the nVidia pixelclock patcher, there is an .exe with it to enable windows test mode. You need to keep windows in test mode while you OC your monitor.

Reference: http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-NVIDIA-Pixel-Clock-Patcher


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Also I believe you need the Catleap INF ("driver") to ensure games see and use the higher Hz if you are not setting your rate via the CRU app but rather just the NV panel.


----------



## adolf512

the xorg.conf is messed up even after removing the proprietary drivers, DO NOT install these drivers!

the screen went back to 1080p after enlarging the pixelclock, of course it didn't help going back to previous settings


----------



## pc-gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptKuolio*
> 
> Ah, I forgot one very important step from that "guide":
> 
> Before patching the drivers, you need to enable windows test mode. When you download the nVidia pixelclock patcher, there is an .exe with it to enable windows test mode. You need to keep windows in test mode while you OC your monitor.
> 
> Reference: http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-NVIDIA-Pixel-Clock-Patcher


Now im getting some where, thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Also I believe you need the Catleap INF ("driver") to ensure games see and use the higher Hz if you are not setting your rate via the CRU app but rather just the NV panel.


Now it makes sense why I couldnt see the games in 120hz. Anyone know where I can download the Catleap INF driver please?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

On my desktop but that's at home. Search for Catleap 2B INF driver; can't use Google from work at the moment (don't ask). It's somewhere on 120hz.net iirc.


----------



## pc-gamer

I dont think I need it anymore

I did the CRU and seems to have worked. 120hz is showing up in my games now


----------



## miket5au

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-gamer*
> 
> No wonder its not sitting in right. I never knew about unscrewing the silver hook/handle


I have put my QNix on a monitor arm and I was wondering where to put the screw so I can find it again to put the stand back on! I have just screwed it on to the monitor.

Otherwise I would have had to tape it to the stand.


----------



## Gabe1103

ordered from bigclothcraft... paid on Monday 04/29 and received monitor on Thursday 05/02 morning, this includes a request to check for defects and shipping courier of my choice... got my QNIX QX710 Matte without any issues, no dead pixels, minimum backlight bleeding...


----------



## exvarkin

just my luck, my QNIX would have been here today (ordered on Tuesday) , but hulustar..or dhl messed up my postal code and now its delayed until Monday.
no fun this weekend


----------



## skyisover

So apparently I received my monitor from hulustar today and it appears to be DOA. Can you check?





Editlugged into wrong cable slot. Everything works now. I should be more careful next time.


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> So apparently I received my monitor from hulustar today and it appears to be DOA. Can you check?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editlugged into wrong cable slot. Everything works now. I should be more careful next time.


Haha, I did the same thing. Apparently the bottom port on my 7870 is not DVI-D.


----------



## skyisover

Okay so apparently I am trying to figure out this new problem. I tested the monitor for dead pixels. And it is literally all over the place. I play BC2 for testing and I see green pixels everywhere. I also see it on almost every single picture. Should I return it?


----------



## BradF1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> Okay so apparently I am trying to figure out this new problem. I tested the monitor for dead pixels. And it is literally all over the place. I play BC2 for testing and I see green pixels everywhere. I also see it on almost every single picture. Should I return it?


Sounds like you have video card problems. If dead pixels don't show up in pixel tests, then they aren't dead, you are seeing artifacts.


----------



## skyisover

LOL no I'm just being stupid. I plugged the cable into the DVI-I port. I am kind of tired today and kind of frustrated easily. Sorry once again for the false alarm. I'll post this in the thread I started for the same reason. Ugh.


----------



## lactosetheintol

got my monitor earlier and just now finished admiring how gorgeous this sucker is.

it has 1 pixel stuck on. plan to give it a little massage and see if i can get it to work.

hits 130hz without tryin.

thank you to dastch ( think i spelled his name wrong, guy with geek for avatar







)

those were some fantastic icc profiles you posted. i think my monitors "personality" must be similar to your's cuz the profiles are spot on to the improvements you described with each of them.

also of note. my BEZEL is DIFFERENT from the ones you guys have posted pics of. no backlight bleed and im in a pitch black room atm.

there is a bit of play to the monitors panel but i mean just a touch. also this bezel doesnt look that cheap. i already had a samsung panel and its next to my qnix and i have to say...... it looks alot more like my samsung panels frame than the ones depicted in everyones posted pics. would love to post pics but my phones camera is broke as a joke.

anyone else end up with a new/different bezel from what others have posted pics of?

and since im sure some one will ask. for sure this is a qnix QX2710LED panel with matte finish. it has it printed on the bezel were the red green and blue "LED" sticker seems to be on others panels.

also my panels stand is rock solid. As stable as my samsung panel next to it.

also as i stated in a previous post i ordered mine from amazon so maybe there is an updated monitor?


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lactosetheintol*
> 
> got my monitor earlier and just now finished admiring how gorgeous this sucker is.
> 
> it has 1 pixel stuck on. plan to give it a little massage and see if i can get it to work.
> 
> hits 130hz without tryin.
> 
> thank you to dastch ( think i spelled his name wrong, guy with geek for avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> those were some fantastic icc profiles you posted. i think my monitors "personality" must be similar to your's cuz the profiles are spot on to the improvements you described with each of them.
> 
> also of note. my BEZEL is DIFFERENT from the ones you guys have posted pics of. no backlight bleed and im in a pitch black room atm.
> 
> there is a bit of play to the monitors panel but i mean just a touch. also this bezel doesnt look that cheap. i already had a samsung panel and its next to my qnix and i have to say...... it looks alot more like my samsung panels frame than the ones depicted in everyones posted pics. would love to post pics but my phones camera is broke as a joke.
> 
> anyone else end up with a new/different bezel from what others have posted pics of?
> 
> and since im sure some one will ask. for sure this is a qnix QX2710LED panel with matte finish. it has it printed on the bezel were the red green and blue "LED" sticker seems to be on others panels.
> 
> also my panels stand is rock solid. As stable as my samsung panel next to it.
> 
> also as i stated in a previous post i ordered mine from amazon so maybe there is an updated monitor?


I'm about to order from amazon as well. How long did it take for delivery?


----------



## Vulpix

I just got my panel today, no dead pixels or anything. Really happy with my purchase right now.







I am just disappointed with the weak stand.


----------



## jcho285

Would appreciate if anyone can help me out. I just ordered from vendor: green-sum.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-2-27-PLS-2560x1440-WQHD-Monitor-/140963404028?

Does anyone know if these come in matte or glossy?
I should have checked first but was excited that I just rushed it...


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcho285*
> 
> Would appreciate if anyone can help me out. I just ordered from vendor: green-sum.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-2-27-PLS-2560x1440-WQHD-Monitor-/140963404028?
> 
> Does anyone know if these come in matte or glossy?
> I should have checked first but was excited that I just rushed it...


I'm pretty sure you can message them and request whichever one you want.


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jboss*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can message them and request whichever one you want.


I just talked to the seller. Pretty fast response for around 6pm Saturday night for their time.


----------



## Koehler

Can someone who has both the Korean PLS and Yamakasi/CrossOver/ShiMian monitors comment on the difference in image quality between the two panel types.

Want to compare PLS and IPS.


----------



## phillyd

Wow I was gonna get a Catleap or Crossover but I think this is a better idea! More consistent it seems.


----------



## Bruennis

Just nervously pulled the trigger on an X-star DP2710 from bigclothcraft for $290. Wish me luck!


----------



## obiefl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lactosetheintol*
> 
> got my monitor earlier and just now finished admiring
> also of note. my BEZEL is DIFFERENT from the ones you guys have posted pics of. no backlight bleed and im in a pitch black room atm.
> 
> there is a bit of play to the monitors panel but i mean just a touch. also this bezel doesnt look that cheap. i already had a samsung panel and its next to my qnix and i have to say...... it looks alot more like my samsung panels frame than the ones depicted in everyones posted pics. would love to post pics but my phones camera is broke as a joke.
> 
> anyone else end up with a new/different bezel from what others have posted pics of?
> 
> and since im sure some one will ask. for sure this is a qnix QX2710LED panel with matte finish. it has it printed on the bezel were the red green and blue "LED" sticker seems to be on others panels.
> 
> also my panels stand is rock solid. As stable as my samsung panel next to it.
> 
> also as i stated in a previous post i ordered mine from amazon so maybe there is an updated monitor?


I received my QX2710 Matte from Hulustar earlier this week. The bezel has a generic "QX2710LED" sticker like you describe vice the RGB "LED" sticker. I have hardly any bleed but do have a bit of play in the top two corners, maybe an 1/16" at most. So it is not just Amazon but Hulustar also shipping this version. I'm not sure looking at the pictures if it is a different bezel or just a different sticker.


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Can someone who has both the Korean PLS and Yamakasi/CrossOver/ShiMian monitors comment on the difference in image quality between the two panel types.
> 
> Want to compare PLS and IPS.


Very similar to my Irun, but warmer in color tone. I prefer the PLS. 96-120hz is stunning.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhazard451*
> 
> Very similar to my Irun, but warmer in color tone. I prefer the PLS. 96-120hz is stunning.


The only issue I have with my 96hz, is hardly any games can run at that with my 7950, and if I enable vsync it gets cut in half usually as my GPU can't keep up, and a lot of games I am playing right now have screen tearing without Vsync enabled... so I had to go back down to 60hz and lower settings so I could get a proper 60 fps vysnc setup going.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I'm just not using vsync...why are you doing so? Also adds some input lag too anyway.

I also have a 7950 so I feel you, though. Have you overclocked it (though we still could use more horsepower, yes).


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I'm just not using vsync...why are you doing so? Also adds some input lag too anyway.
> 
> I also have a 7950 so I feel you, though. Have you overclocked it (though we still could use more horsepower, yes).


Yeah, I just can't stand screen tearing in Far Cry 3 which is what I am currently playing. yeah I am at 1200 core 1250v.


----------



## rileyscottp

Don't see how anyone could NOT use VSYNC, tearing is the worst thing ever. Apparently 120Hz will pretty much eliminate input lag when running 60FPS anyway. Outside of eliminating input lag, I don't really see the point in overclocking to 120Hz(for gaming purposes anyway). A person is NEVER going to be able to run newer games at 120FPS unless they have 2 or 3 way SLI and they are bumping down the Image quality. Can anyone confirm that 60FPS VSYNC'd is better @ 120Hz than 60FPS VSYNC'd @ 60Hz? If you use VSYNC @ 120Hz most of your games are going to be 60Hz, if VSYNC cant hold 120FPS it gets cut in half.

Has anyone successfully used a higher quality DVI cable to eliminate artifacts/blue lines when running 120Hz?

Any more information on pixel burn? I don't like the idea of my monitor basically being like my plasma TV if I run at 120Hz.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rileyscottp*
> 
> Don't see how anyone could NOT use VSYNC, tearing is the worst thing ever. Apparently 120Hz will pretty much eliminate input lag when running 60FPS anyway. Outside of eliminating input lag, I don't really see the point in overclocking to 120Hz(for gaming purposes anyway). A person is NEVER going to be able to run newer games at 120FPS unless they have 2 or 3 way SLI and they are bumping down the Image quality. Can anyone confirm that 60FPS VSYNC'd is better @ 120Hz than 60FPS VSYNC'd @ 60Hz? If you use VSYNC @ 120Hz most of your games are going to be 60Hz, if VSYNC cant hold 120FPS it gets cut in half.
> 
> Has anyone successfully used a higher quality DVI cable to eliminate artifacts/blue lines when running 120Hz?
> 
> Any more information on pixel burn? I don't like the idea of my monitor basically being like my plasma TV if I run at 120Hz.


I to want to know about the pixel burn... is this common? Mine will not run at 120hz without the blue lines, I set it to 110 Manual, not LCD Reduced, and everything is working fine, no blue lines or artifacts... and yeah I don't see how people don't use Vsync either... I can't stand the tearing.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Somehow I am not seeing any tearing as yet idk...still testing and tweaking at this point anyway.

Well I don't have any real corruption at 120Hz seen as yet (one red scan line twice randomly while in a web browser about 5 mins after first boot at 120; none gaming) but, yeah, not a whole lot of point with my GPU at present so I'm back at 96 for now.


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I to want to know about the pixel burn... is this common?


Not this bad, shouldn't be a killer http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image_persistence


----------



## pc-gamer

Ill be wall mounting mine next week I hope

You know the the bar that goes in to the stand, can that come off or somthing?


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-gamer*
> 
> Ill be wall mounting mine next week I hope
> 
> You know the the bar that goes in to the stand, can that come off or somthing?


The stub that connects to the stand right? Yes you have to disassemble the monitor though.
I got a good panel with very very minimal backbleed and mounted my monitor with it on as i don't want to risk opening it and maybe messing something up lol.

The wall mount that i bought had a set of screws and washers, it wasn't small enough as my screws was still sticking out so i had to add a bunch more washers. I don't think it's just me but the screws on the vesa mount has tiny screw fitting holes.

What i'm trying to say is that be prepared to buy some extra washers lol.


----------



## Paps.pt

If we ask the e-bay seller like "green-sum" to send the monitor by a especific shipping company will he actually do it? I did some research and I believe I would pay less taxes in Portugal if it comes from Korea by EMS...

Cheers


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> If we ask the e-bay seller like "green-sum" to send the monitor by a especific shipping company will he actually do it? I did some research and I believe I would pay less taxes in Portugal if it comes from Korea by EMS...
> 
> Cheers


Yeah some sellers do that, just ask them as it doesn't hurt to!


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jboss*
> 
> Yeah some sellers do that, just ask them as it doesn't hurt to!


Already did, what I wanted to know is if they actually follow what you asked


----------



## TarAldarion

Overclocked mine to 120hz and it worked fine. Even works when i put it to sleep and bring it back. but if I power off and turn back on I get a black screen after the windows splash now, so must have some setting wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> The only issue I have with my 96hz, is hardly any games can run at that with my 7950, and if I enable vsync it gets cut in half usually as my GPU can't keep up, and a lot of games I am playing right now have screen tearing without Vsync enabled... so I had to go back down to 60hz and lower settings so I could get a proper 60 fps vysnc setup going.


Overclock your 7950 with MSI afterburner. I have a 7950, and once over clocked it is very smooth. Overclock & no vsync


----------



## DatUsername

I'm sorry that I'm bringing up this question up again(probably answered to some1 else before, but witch quick search at 1am, didn't got me result.) so, I'm buying this monitor, and witch retailer is the best (Ebay)? I've been looking to dream-seller and green-sum, apparently green-sum has better positive feedback, but dream-seller has better "pixel perfet" policy. Any ideas?


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatUsername*
> 
> I'm sorry that I'm bringing up this question up again(probably answered to some1 else before, but witch quick search at 1am, didn't got me result.) so, I'm buying this monitor, and witch retailer is the best (Ebay)? I've been looking to dream-seller and green-sum, apparently green-sum has better positive feedback, but dream-seller has better "pixel perfet" policy. Any ideas?


The monitor comes from the same company: Qnix or X-Star and both sellers are kinda the same, just go with the one with the lower price.
I went with green-sum since he had the lowest price when I bought it, I was a very early buyer btw.
I have 1 dead pixel on the bottom left and it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatUsername*
> 
> I'm sorry that I'm bringing up this question up again(probably answered to some1 else before, but witch quick search at 1am, didn't got me result.) so, I'm buying this monitor, and witch retailer is the best (Ebay)? I've been looking to dream-seller and green-sum, apparently green-sum has better positive feedback, but dream-seller has better "pixel perfet" policy. Any ideas?


Go with excellentcastle, they offer 1 year warranty. If the monitor is defective within that 1 year they'll cover shipping fees back to them.
Also if you're located outside of the US they'll mark the value of the package low and as gift so you potentially save $ from customs/duties fees. I say out of the US because they don't get charged any customs or duties fees due to the Korean trade agreement.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jboss*
> 
> Go with excellentcastle, they offer 1 year warranty. If the monitor is defective within that 1 year they'll cover shipping fees back to them.
> Also if you're located outside of the US they'll mark the value of the package low and as gift so you potentially save $ from customs/duties fees. I say out of the US because they don't get charged any customs or duties fees due to the Korean trade agreement.


I asked hulustar, he said the 1 year warranty is from the manufacturer, and thus all the sellers "offer" it.

He also "fiddles with" the customs stuff if you ask. In my case, I didn't ask, and he proactively asked me instead.

Point is, excellentcastle and hulustar should be the same thing aside from cost. Their prices seem to fluctuate so go with whichever. If they're the same, I'd personally go with hulustar as he replies to emails much more frequently.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yep hulustar had a canned message off to me in hours asking how much to declare it as and what GPU I have etc. Then I had the display less than 48 hours later.


----------



## TarAldarion

Here is my qnix, 0 dead pixels, 0 lightbeed. Perfect monitor.


----------



## mspamed

Anyone know the official manufacturers site of these Qnix monitors???


----------



## Pempu

seems to be http://www.diple.co.kr/ the www pages load really slowly...
It seems the same company is making X-star and Qnix monitors.
Edit:2 After more digging I again think the same company is making X-star and Qnix monitor
I put the phone number in my qnix package to google and I ended up in a korean forums that had this link with the phone number with qnix typed in hangul. This is based on 5 minutes in google so I might be inventing this thing but seems plausible to me.

Edit: hmm there has been www.q-nix.co.kr url but it's not working anymore.
Edit:3 With more digging I found the phone number in my qnix box at x-stars homepage.
http://www.diple.co.kr/main/?skin=sitemap.htm the phone number being 080-906-0852(I hope that's a phone number...)

So it seems x-star is the "real" brand here. The url for x-star was registered 2006. Qnix one was registered 2013.3.16 and it expired the same day...


----------



## derpious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> Now some new calibration profiles without the cover pushing on the panel and a cleaned panel.
> All done with about 12 clicks from lowest brightness.
> 60 Hz (155cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%2060Hz.icm
> 80 Hz (151cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%2080Hz.icm
> 96 Hz (149cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%2096Hz.icm
> 110 Hz (142cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%20110Hz.icm
> 120 Hz (142cd/m²): http://woabou.eu/files/Qnix%20QX2710%20120Hz.icm


The download links seems to be down, something you could fix or re-upload the files somewhere else?
Thanks


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpious*
> 
> The download links seems to be down, something you could fix or re-upload the files somewhere else?
> Thanks


Yep, seem dead to me too. I'd love it if they could be re-uploaded!


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pempu*
> 
> seems to be http://www.diple.co.kr/ the www pages load really slowly...
> It seems the same company is making X-star and Qnix monitors.
> Edit:2 After more digging I again think the same company is making X-star and Qnix monitor
> I put the phone number in my qnix package to google and I ended up in a korean forums that had this link with the phone number with qnix typed in hangul. This is based on 5 minutes in google so I might be inventing this thing but seems plausible to me.
> 
> Edit: hmm there has been www.q-nix.co.kr url but it's not working anymore.
> Edit:3 With more digging I found the phone number in my qnix box at x-stars homepage.
> http://www.diple.co.kr/main/?skin=sitemap.htm the phone number being 080-906-0852(I hope that's a phone number...)
> 
> So it seems x-star is the "real" brand here. The url for x-star was registered 2006. Qnix one was registered 2013.3.16 and it expired the same day...


Thanks alot, I tried Google for hours but couldn't find any thing, I knew there must be some info on the box.
Thanks again. Rep added.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pempu*
> 
> seems to be http://www.diple.co.kr/ the www pages load really slowly...
> It seems the same company is making X-star and Qnix monitors.
> Edit:2 After more digging I again think the same company is making X-star and Qnix monitor
> I put the phone number in my qnix package to google and I ended up in a korean forums that had this link with the phone number with qnix typed in hangul. This is based on 5 minutes in google so I might be inventing this thing but seems plausible to me.
> 
> Edit: hmm there has been www.q-nix.co.kr url but it's not working anymore.
> Edit:3 With more digging I found the phone number in my qnix box at x-stars homepage.
> http://www.diple.co.kr/main/?skin=sitemap.htm the phone number being 080-906-0852(I hope that's a phone number...)
> 
> So it seems x-star is the "real" brand here. The url for x-star was registered 2006. Qnix one was registered 2013.3.16 and it expired the same day...


Nice info... good digging.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah I saw someone else say that QNIX is just an "OEM rebrand". Is X-Star that OEM? Why bother with the QNIX model too then?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pempu*
> 
> seems to be http://www.diple.co.kr/ the www pages load really slowly...
> It seems the same company is making X-star and Qnix monitors.
> Edit:2 After more digging I again think the same company is making X-star and Qnix monitor
> I put the phone number in my qnix package to google and I ended up in a korean forums that had this link with the phone number with qnix typed in hangul. This is based on 5 minutes in google so I might be inventing this thing but seems plausible to me.
> 
> Edit: hmm there has been www.q-nix.co.kr url but it's not working anymore.
> Edit:3 With more digging I found the phone number in my qnix box at x-stars homepage.
> http://www.diple.co.kr/main/?skin=sitemap.htm the phone number being 080-906-0852(I hope that's a phone number...)
> 
> So it seems x-star is the "real" brand here. The url for x-star was registered 2006. Qnix one was registered 2013.3.16 and it expired the same day...


Can you read Korean? I want to learn how to read it







.

So is X-STAR actually a Korean brand? I thought they all used Samsung displays, which of course is a Korean company.

Who actually manufactures the monitors? X-STAR or QNIX? Or are they the same company?


----------



## Pempu

I can't really read korean. I know how the letters "sound" so I know how QNIX would be typed if they would spell it like that.
Funny thing. I digger deeped and found a forum appearing to be customer service answering question. http://brand.danawa.com/brand.php?id=qnix&menu_seq=52933
I ran that through google translation. Went few pages deep and found this
"Digital Club Qnix QX2710 LED on beulrusyeon II

2013.04.10 | uranos7 ( by ) uranos7 | 211.181.xxx.57

Does this mean you do not plan to release? Evolution II HDMI model is getting,
I always purchase the new products release said be ^ ^;
Evolution HDMI hesitate haryeoni purchase

The official answer (digital) Club (digitalclub) by | 112.223.xxx.78 | 2013.04.10

Customer Support Center is the
QX-2710 LED Evolution II product launch in the HDMI terminal seemed to be about the beginning of June.
thank you."

So they are releasing HDMI version in June?


----------



## Sniping

Very interesting...


----------



## cor35vet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpious*
> 
> The download links seems to be down, something you could fix or re-upload the files somewhere else?
> Thanks


Yeah, I'm sorry about that.
Allready put the files up here: http://botox.ath.cx/files/icc/
The other server will be up soon again.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cor35vet*
> 
> Yeah, I'm sorry about that.
> Allready put the files up here: http://botox.ath.cx/files/icc/
> The other server will be up soon again.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## supaboom

I emailed hulustar about the fact that the lower half of my monitor is a different color hue than the top half (not sure what the technical word for this is called?), waiting to see if he reply's if this is under warranty or not. It seems like its got worse in the last few days, sort of hurts my eyes, but that could be the PWM backlight control... Anyone know if its possible to modify the backlights for constant current rather than PWM?


----------



## Zero4549

For those complaining about the hue shift from top to bottom - where is the monitor in relation to your eye level?

If you're eye level is near/above the top of the panel, you're going to get that shift. Tilting the panel backwards can help, but the real solution is to position the panel so your eye level is at the center of the screen, or at least no higher than 3/4 of the way up the screen.


----------



## halodude23

It's funny how I experience buzzing on one of these monitors now, it's not super noticeable but it's noticeable enough when it's completely silent. Is there a fix for this yet ?


----------



## zippoxer

I received my QNIX from hulustar today, and it has bad backlight bleeding.



I'm very disappointed.

Do you think this is bad enough to ask for a replacement from hulustar?


----------



## supaboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> For those complaining about the hue shift from top to bottom - where is the monitor in relation to your eye level?
> 
> If you're eye level is near/above the top of the panel, you're going to get that shift. Tilting the panel backwards can help, but the real solution is to position the panel so your eye level is at the center of the screen, or at least no higher than 3/4 of the way up the screen.


I'm sitting exactly eye's level with the middle of my panel and it still looks yellower at the bottom than at the top.


----------



## Jinru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zippoxer*
> 
> I received my QNIX from hulustar today, and it has bad backlight bleeding.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very disappointed.
> 
> Do you think this is bad enough to ask for a replacement from hulustar?


As far as I'm aware, BLB is not a sufficient reason for replacement by the sellers.

I have similar BLB to yours and I think it's fixable by opening the monitor up. On my Qnix the metal frame which holds the panel isn't perfectly straight, it's curved inwards at certain points and presses against the panel, causing the BLB. If you hover your head over your monitor and peak into the crevasse between the bazel and panel, you can see the metal frame which is probably curved.


----------



## PsychoPutte

For those of you who have opened one of these up, is there an easy way of raising the panel? The reason I'm asking is because my x-stars bezel is covering some rows of pixels at the bottom, and at the top there is a blank area of a few millimeters.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supaboom*
> 
> I'm sitting exactly eye's level with the middle of my panel and it still looks yellower at the bottom than at the top.


is the screen tilted forward or backward at all? If not, then you actually have some sort of issue with your panel.

I wasn't trying to imply that _everyone_ was just using it wrong, just _most people_.


----------



## supaboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> is the screen tilted forward or backward at all? If not, then you actually have some sort of issue with your panel.
> 
> I wasn't trying to imply that _everyone_ was just using it wrong, just _most people_.


I've tried tilting it every way possible, no difference at all.

Here's a somewhat crappy picture of what I'm talking about:


http://imgur.com/SZwpYHn


Notice how the white at the top appears a ton darker than in the middle? I'm wondering if there is something I can do to fix this. It almost seems like the backlight is uneven.

It looks really close to whats on this page here: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=824940


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoPutte*
> 
> For those of you who have opened one of these up, is there an easy way of raising the panel? The reason I'm asking is because my x-stars bezel is covering some rows of pixels at the bottom, and at the top there is a blank area of a few millimeters.


Yeah the "mod" in the OP; pretty sure at bottom. In a nutshell, it involves electrical tape over the protrusions that the panel rests on to enlarge them a bit.


----------



## IMTV

Here's another image to test for uneven color temperature on your monitor. The iTunes pattern makes it easy to spot areas on the screen which are more yellow than others. Just fullscreen this image in your browser.

http://i.imgur.com/zGfJf3f.jpg


----------



## raclimja

can anyone here confirm if it does overclock past 100+hz?

does it have a noticeable blurring or input lag?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes they pretty much all overclock to at least 100 it appears. And no to your other questions.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsychoPutte*
> 
> For those of you who have opened one of these up, is there an easy way of raising the panel? The reason I'm asking is because my x-stars bezel is covering some rows of pixels at the bottom, and at the top there is a blank area of a few millimeters.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the "mod" in the OP; pretty sure at bottom. In a nutshell, it involves electrical tape over the protrusions that the panel rests on to enlarge them a bit.
Click to expand...

Wrong qnix thread lol. Its in the op of the club thread, under the section monitor support, fixes, help. Follow the link in my signature. Quite confusing to have 2 threads on the same thing


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lactosetheintol*
> 
> took me umpteen hours to finish reading all the posts and then took the plunge.
> 
> my QNIX is in DHL's hands now.
> 
> please jebus let me get a good one.
> 
> i personally got mine via amazon.
> 
> $330 including shipping for no paypal shenanigans was worth it to me. last time i used paypal they tried to take 3x the amount of cash i had wanted deposited in my account from my bank. never again. bad luck probly but i aint chancing it.


I took the plunge on one of these monitors as well after reading through these forums. Wish I had bought through ebay though. Bought through amazon. My monitor was supposed to get here today. Where I live I can't get mail delivery so I have a box at ups. They refused my delivery because somehow the seller put the wrong customer name on it (right address, completely wrong name). Called dhl and was told the shipper has to request to change the recipients name so it can be delivered. So I've emailed and hoping to hear back soon. Not sure how you can get the customer name completely wrong (mixed up with another order perhaps?) I just hope it gets corrected before it get's shipped all the way back.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah man these Korean sellers are generally great except for the fact Korea is on the other side of the planet. Though that's only really an issue if the thing dies young or has a serious flaw out of the box and the vast majority are just fine. Though, granted, no one has any true idea of relative lifespan yet.


----------



## Bruennis

Submitted order on Saturday and received delivery notification for tomorrow. Can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## pc-gamer

anyone get a thin red line on the monitor somtimes?

Its not a big deal tbh, probably because the OC is 120hz

Anything I can do to get rid of it?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Submitted order on Saturday and received delivery notification for tomorrow. Can't wait to get my hands on it


I'm jealous. Ordered mine from bigclothcraft Saturday, no ship notice yet (it's an X-Star DP2710 Matte). Thinking I may have artificially delayed my order by asking a question on whether they could use a specific carrier, I got a response and replied back but...







.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Linked below is a profile made with a ColorMunki Display calibrator at 96Hz if anyone would care to try it. Set to LED backlight (default is CCFL). Brightness was 12 clicks from bottom when I started and it had me put it down 2 clicks. I have a matte QX, fyi.

http://sdrv.ms/12ci0Xq


----------



## Koehler

What's better matte or glossy? Does anyone have a comparison on the image quality of matte vs glossy? I know glossy will have better retention of image quality, but matte is ideal.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Matte because this is a nice semi-gloss matte. Glossy _can_ be a bit more vibrant but reflects greatly if any windows anywhere near. I do like my 27" glossy iMac at work but this matte is nice and haven't heard anyone yet say "wish I got the glossy".


----------



## IceDread

Got mine today.

No dead pixels, seems to overclock well, only had time to try up to 110 Hz yesterday but dont think it matters if it goes higher for me.

I did however have a lot of black light bleeding in the top right corner and lower left corner that annoys me a lot. What do I do about it?

Should I send it back? Should I try and fix it, if so how?


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceDread*
> 
> Got mine today.
> 
> No dead pixels, seems to overclock well, only had time to try up to 110 Hz yesterday but dont think it matters if it goes higher for me.
> 
> I did however have a lot of black light bleeding in the top right corner and lower left corner that annoys me a lot. What do I do about it?
> 
> Should I send it back? Should I try and fix it, if so how?


some blb comes from the monitor casing exerting pressure on the screen. another source is that the screen is not flat internally with the other screen internals. There is a 'tape mod' fix in the OP of the PLS club thread. link is in my signature


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I'm jealous. Ordered mine from bigclothcraft Saturday, no ship notice yet (it's an X-Star DP2710 Matte). Thinking I may have artificially delayed my order by asking a question on whether they could use a specific carrier, I got a response and replied back but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I ordered mine Saturday night and got my tracking number today. No delivery date so far but latest status was, processed in Seoul. Can't hardly wait. Got a new monitor, q701 and essence st coming this week, right in middle of studying for finals.... I think I made a huge mistake.


----------



## IceDread

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> some blb comes from the monitor casing exerting pressure on the screen. another source is that the screen is not flat internally with the other screen internals. There is a 'tape mod' fix in the OP of the PLS club thread. link is in my signature


Thanks sir!
I've questions thou, would like to understand the problem fully.

That worked, you opened it up and massaged it?
For how long? No bending involved?
Then you put black tape at the back of it and that solved it? The blacklight bleeding is actually emitted from the back? I saw no tape on your picture.

Thanks


----------



## adolf512

got some BLB, not sure if it\s bad enough to be worth trying to fix
youupload.org/878erb3 (with highest possible brightness)
youupload.org/1yyea15 (old monitor with lowest possible brightness).


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Linked below is a profile made with a ColorMunki Display calibrator at 96Hz if anyone would care to try it. Set to LED backlight (default is CCFL). Brightness was 12 clicks from bottom when I started and it had me put it down 2 clicks. I have a matte QX, fyi.
> 
> http://sdrv.ms/12ci0Xq


I'm at 105 hz and it doesn't seem bad at all to me.. But the thing is never calibrate my monitors and only use them as is haha. Am i missing out?


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Linked below is a profile made with a ColorMunki Display calibrator at 96Hz if anyone would care to try it. Set to LED backlight (default is CCFL). Brightness was 12 clicks from bottom when I started and it had me put it down 2 clicks. I have a matte QX, fyi.
> 
> http://sdrv.ms/12ci0Xq


Thanks you but can you please explain me what is that file for?


----------



## Koehler

What are the advantages of the Korean PLS monitors over the Korean IPS monitors?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Anyone who's had theirs shipped via UPS, how long did it take for the tracking number to show info and was it typed in manually for your order (mine has lower-case letters which makes me think that)? My tracking just says "invalid tracking number" when I try on ups.com, not the label generation text most shipments do.


----------



## Atomfix

Is this a North or South Korean monitor thread?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Is this a North or South Korean monitor thread?


Haha, south of course.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Haha, south of course.










Thread Header needs to be a little more specific







I often pop in to ask if this is North or South related


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Anyone who's had theirs shipped via UPS, how long did it take for the tracking number to show info and was it typed in manually for your order (mine has lower-case letters which makes me think that)? My tracking just says "invalid tracking number" when I try on ups.com, not the label generation text most shipments do.


It took a day and a half for the UPS link to show from Excellentcastle but it didnt have any information until a day after that. Mine had lower case letters as well, I just looked. However it is in blue and you can click on it like a normal UPS link. If that helps at all.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Thanks you but can you please explain me what is that file for?


It's an ICC profile for calibrated color which looks way better than the monitor does out of the box. If you double click the file it will add it to Color Management Control Panel in Windows and you can select it in there and set as default if you want. There are other ones in the OP of the PLS Monitor Club under Color Calibration section such as for varying refresh rates. But any of these should look better than "stock". I used one from there when I first hooked up my display and it made a huge difference; much less washed out and vibrant.


----------



## IceDread

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread Header needs to be a little more specific
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often pop in to ask if this is North or South related


lol, thought it was common knowledge that north korea exports very few products. What they export comes from the fabric area they own together with south corea that produces clothes and shoes, low tech stuff hehe.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> It's an ICC profile for calibrated color which looks way better than the monitor does out of the box. If you double click the file it will add it to Color Management Control Panel in Windows and you can select it in there and set as default if you want. There are other ones in the OP of the PLS Monitor Club under Color Calibration section such as for varying refresh rates. But any of these should look better than "stock". I used one from there when I first hooked up my display and it made a huge difference; much less washed out and vibrant.


Ok, thanks a lot man. Added rep


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceDread*
> 
> Thanks sir!
> I've questions thou, would like to understand the problem fully.
> 
> That worked, you opened it up and massaged it?
> For how long? No bending involved?
> Then you put black tape at the back of it and that solved it? The blacklight bleeding is actually emitted from the back? I saw no tape on your picture.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1374065/korean-qnix-qx2710-evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-matte-samsung-pls-panel/290#post_19747446

Post 300/Page 29


----------



## SDBolts619

Been following this thread for a while and I apologize if this is answered elsewhere, but a search didn't find the definitive answer I'm looking for...

In the long run, I envision setting up 3 of these monitors on a custom fabricated stand attached to the frame of my glass and metal desk. I'm going to have to start with a single monitor though. Which monitors available are able to have the stand completely removed so they can be used on a mount?


----------



## IMTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhoulander*
> 
> Have some bad BL bleed, dead pixels, and some weird stuff in the panel from my "limited event" QNIX from hulustar... not very happy as he even said my order made it into the event.
> I'm 0/2 on QNIX. First one from dream-seller has a red cast, this second one has no red cast but these other defects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BL Bleed and locations of deadpixel
> 
> 
> Bunch in bottom right
> 
> 
> Dead very close to the middle of the screen... right where one would normally be staring at the screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent hulustar a message a couple days ago on eBay but no reply yet..


Did you hear back from hulustar? That seems bad for a 0-2 pixel limited event monitor.


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Anyone who's had theirs shipped via UPS, how long did it take for the tracking number to show info and was it typed in manually for your order (mine has lower-case letters which makes me think that)? My tracking just says "invalid tracking number" when I try on ups.com, not the label generation text most shipments do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> It took a day and a half for the UPS link to show from Excellentcastle but it didnt have any information until a day after that. Mine had lower case letters as well, I just looked. However it is in blue and you can click on it like a normal UPS link. If that helps at all.


^ Exactly what happened to me also, i also bought from excellentcastle and had UPS as the courier.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Thanks for the responses guys, soothed my overly-anxious nerves on this














.


----------



## SDBolts619

Just pulled the trigger on mine... ordered from green-sum - $330 on their pixel perfect version. Might even see it by Friday, who knows...


----------



## Pure2sin

I would read over this whole thread but it would take too long.

Has it been confirmed that this monitor is actually able to increase the Hz without frame skipping?

Edit- I found some threads that claim there is some slight frame skipping but I guess its fairly subjective due to the owner and monitor.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> I would read over this whole thread but it would take too long.
> 
> Has it been confirmed that this monitor is actually able to increase the Hz without frame skipping?
> 
> Edit- I found some threads that claim there is some slight frame skipping but I guess its fairly subjective due to the owner and monitor.


The very first post of this thread The "Korean PLS Monitor Club (Qnix & X-Star)" has refresh rate multitool proving 120hz. Not sure where you found a subjective sorta skip comment but it is bogus.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Been following this thread for a while and I apologize if this is answered elsewhere, but a search didn't find the definitive answer I'm looking for...
> 
> In the long run, I envision setting up 3 of these monitors on a custom fabricated stand attached to the frame of my glass and metal desk. I'm going to have to start with a single monitor though. Which monitors available are able to have the stand completely removed so they can be used on a mount?


Qnix and xstar can have their stands removed completely. Must open monitor casing to unscrew the base stem


----------



## Pure2sin

I actually just e-mailed one of the Ebay sellers to ask about stand options.

I want the pivot stand that is used on the Crossovers. I noticed BigClothCraft actually sells the stand separate so I asked about possibly combining that stand with a X-Star or Qnix 2710.

If nothing else I have taken apart my Crossover already to change out the PCB which isn't that hard. So swapping out the stand or removing it wouldn't be hard. The only thing is that there is a cap that is used when the monitor is installed on a Vesa mount from the manufacturer. I am not sure if you would be able to obtain that cap separate but it's not absolutely needed either.


----------



## MotO

I just got my matte one from hulustar and I have 1 stuck pixel (pretty much impossible to see) and a tad bit of darkness gradients on the sides. I guess every panel now and days has these damn gradients? It sure is A LOT better than the other crappy mainstream brands I went through though. Anyways, I'm pretty happy with it for the price. It's weird that they can't make the bezels very good since they're relatively simple. Mine has some play in the top right corner and some decent backlight bleed that seems to get better when I push on said area so I'll probably have to take it apart and fix it.

How can I bump up the refresh rate if I have a 9800GT? I tried to patch my drivers but it screwed everything up. In the other thread it said you need a 500 series or above so I figure that's the problem.

My God this resolutions huge(hehe).

Edit: NVM I figured it out. No patching needed. Damn, 98hz is smoooth.


----------



## pcmoseley

I just noticed this monitor makes a slight buzzing sound at random times for about 5 seconds. Does anyone have any idea what this might be or how to fix it?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

You have the audio plugged in? If so that's it and no known fix I don't think. Speaker sucks anyway...


----------



## pcmoseley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> You have the audio plugged in? If so that's it and no known fix I don't think. Speaker sucks anyway...


Yeah they do suck I tested them out. But no I do not have them plugged in.


----------



## IceDread

My screen, lots of backbleeding :'( !!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s5as1aphbw3eyq5/xOOdRZKw_0/1.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s5as1aphbw3eyq5/PTTrmDp2ho/2.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s5as1aphbw3eyq5/lWkrRRh9Ts/3.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s5as1aphbw3eyq5/X1WxZEA9GQ/4.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s5as1aphbw3eyq5/rIZJ10FNh6/5.jpg


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceDread*
> 
> My screen, lots of backbleeding :'( !!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s5as1aphbw3eyq5/xOOdRZKw_0/1.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s5as1aphbw3eyq5/PTTrmDp2ho/2.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s5as1aphbw3eyq5/lWkrRRh9Ts/3.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s5as1aphbw3eyq5/X1WxZEA9GQ/4.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s5as1aphbw3eyq5/rIZJ10FNh6/5.jpg


Why do you have a black background?

If you don't like it, return it.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceDread*
> 
> My screen, lots of backbleeding :'( !!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s5as1aphbw3eyq5/xOOdRZKw_0/1.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s5as1aphbw3eyq5/PTTrmDp2ho/2.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s5as1aphbw3eyq5/lWkrRRh9Ts/3.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s5as1aphbw3eyq5/X1WxZEA9GQ/4.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s5as1aphbw3eyq5/rIZJ10FNh6/5.jpg


Mine bleeds in almost the same spots but not as bad. I don't watch movies on mine so I don't notice it much. Does you panel move in the frame when you push on the upper right corner? I think mine is bleeding because of the frame.

Unrelated: my colors are really good right out of the box. I tried one ICC profile posted earlier and it made everything yellow so I just tweeked the stock setup a little and now it looks really good. I like the non-aggressive AG coating, too.


----------



## supaboom

Yeah, I like the non-aggressive AG coating as-well. It's right in the middle of a AG and a glossy screen, perfect IMO. I love how glossy looks, but it's far too bright in my office.

I took my monitor apart today and used some 3M 2 sided tape (left one side with the adhesive protector still on!) and used it as spacers to stop the panel rock, at the same time it got rid of my backlight bleeding. I believe atleast in my case, some of the back-light bleeding was because the panel was not sitting perfectly square and was "warped" almost. Now the only light-bleed i have is where there is some play between the panels housing and matt finish/light defuser panels. I dont think I'm brave enough to take the panel apart its self, nor do I know how to go about fixing the panel.

I've been reading up on calibration and am starting to wonder if that would fix my brightness/color uniformity issues. I don't personally have a calibration tool but would buy one if it would solve my issues. Anyone know if it is possible to do "spot' calibration all over the monitor to adjust the uniformity?


----------



## IceDread

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Why do you have a black background?
> 
> If you don't like it, return it.


What do you mean why? Simple way to show the backlight bleeding maybe and inspect the screen?

Yeah, I'm thinking about returning it. Otherwise it's a great screen thou, clocks well and no dead pixels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Mine bleeds in almost the same spots but not as bad. I don't watch movies on mine so I don't notice it much. Does you panel move in the frame when you push on the upper right corner? I think mine is bleeding because of the frame.


I use the screen for every day use at home + gaming. I do not like that the black isn't black... The screen is not 100% fixed but does not budge much. However, it does have a little room between the screen and the frame.


----------



## Koehler

What's the non-aggressive AG coating everyone is talking about?

Is that the same as matte?

And how does the brightness of the Samsung PLS panels (QNIX, X-STAR) compare to the LG S-IPS panels (CrossOver, ShiMian, Yamakasi, etc)?

Also do you guys recommend the normal or matte PLS monitors?

Is there a reason why BCC sells them for much cheaper than the others?


----------



## mspamed

Took the jump








Excited and scared at the same time.
Brought an XStar from green-sum . Everyone else charging 40 - 50$ shipping to India.
Well I am kinda lucky so lets see








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> What's the non-aggressive AG coating everyone is talking about?
> 
> Is that the same as matte?
> 
> And how does the brightness of the Samsung PLS panels (QNIX, X-STAR) compare to the LG S-IPS panels (CrossOver, ShiMian, Yamakasi, etc)?
> 
> Also do you guys recommend the normal or matte PLS monitors?
> 
> Is there a reason why BCC sells them for much cheaper than the others?


Well the matte coating is not as strong on these monitors and that's why referred to as non-aggressive.
No idea about the brightness comparison but I doubt they differ much as many were unable to make out any difference in the two panels until they ripped the monitors open and saw the manufacturing labels.
I will recommend the matte, cause they are more like the perfect blend. I hate to dodge my reflection in the glossy displays.
Nope, no specific reason, the others just started to increase their prices, like green sum or dream seller, just took the perfect pixel qnix to as high as around 450$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-Volt-free-Qnix-QX2700-LED-27inch-Wide-QHD-2560-x-1440-/330839006158?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d078a9bce


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> Took the jump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited and scared at the same time.
> Brought an XStar from green-sum . Everyone else charging 40 - 50$ shipping to India.
> Well I am kinda lucky so lets see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the matte coating is not as strong on these monitors and that's why referred to as non-aggressive.
> No idea about the brightness comparison but I doubt they differ much as many were unable to make out any difference in the two panels until they ripped the monitors open and saw the manufacturing labels.
> I will recommend the matte, cause they are more like the perfect blend. I hate to dodge my reflection in the glossy displays.
> Nope, no specific reason, the others just started to increase their prices, like green sum or dream seller, just took the perfect pixel qnix to as high as around 450$
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-Volt-free-Qnix-QX2700-LED-27inch-Wide-QHD-2560-x-1440-/330839006158?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d078a9bce


I also ordered from Green-Sum. Also excited and scared at the same time ;-)
I personally think the perfect pixel version option is a gimmick. Agree on the matte version, everyone seems to like it. I really Hope mine arrives with little defects.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes this particular matte on these PLS screens is a nice semi-gloss and is the "non-agressive AG" being talked about. In short, this matte rocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supaboom*
> 
> Yeah, I like the non-aggressive AG coating as-well. It's right in the middle of a AG and a glossy screen, perfect IMO. I love how glossy looks, but it's far too bright in my office.
> 
> I took my monitor apart today and used some 3M 2 sided tape (left one side with the adhesive protector still on!) and used it as spacers to stop the panel rock, at the same time it got rid of my backlight bleeding. I believe atleast in my case, some of the back-light bleeding was because the panel was not sitting perfectly square and was "warped" almost. Now the only light-bleed i have is where there is some play between the panels housing and matt finish/light defuser panels. I dont think I'm brave enough to take the panel apart its self, nor do I know how to go about fixing the panel.
> 
> I've been reading up on calibration and am starting to wonder if that would fix my brightness/color uniformity issues. I don't personally have a calibration tool but would buy one if it would solve my issues. Anyone know if it is possible to do "spot' calibration all over the monitor to adjust the uniformity?


Nice going. How hard was it? Use a particular tool to help? Leave any scratches on the bezel?

As for your question re. calibrator no I do not think possible.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yes this particular matte on these PLS screens is a nice semi-gloss and is the "non-agressive AG" being talked about. In short, this matte rocks.


That´s great to hear. Have you tried both versions?


----------



## Bruennis

Received and installed my X-star DP270LED today and I am simply blown away at the perfection of this monitor--zero bleeding and zero dead pixels.

Ordered from user bigclothcraft for those who are unsure who to order from. Monitor also arrived 3 days after order submission.

I will post picture(s) if need be but wow... best $290 spent ever


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> That´s great to hear. Have you tried both versions?


Personally, no. Some here have though. And, for what it's worth, have seen a couple people with a glossy PLS say "wish I got the matte" but not yet the other way around.


----------



## sammysamsam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Received and installed my X-star DP270LED today and I am simply blown away at the perfection of this monitor--zero bleeding and zero dead pixels.
> 
> Ordered from user bigclothcraft for those who are unsure who to order from. Monitor also arrived 3 days after order submission.
> 
> I will post picture(s) if need be but wow... best $290 spent ever


i ordered the same one with same results. but beat your price by 4 dollars. lol

Agree on the wow factor. I cant believei have been gaming on my crappy dell 2407 for so long.


----------



## sammysamsam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> That´s great to hear. Have you tried both versions?


I personally like my screen to be as vibrant as possible with nothing to keep this monitor from shining. Its glossy for me all the way. i have a window next to me too and i dont see any reflection at all.


----------



## Subroto

Should I be getting the Qnix or X-Star?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Same thing. Price and other factors is only real difference (besides the rather ugly white X-Star logo).


----------



## Darkpriest667

I've been watching this thread since page 1. I am considering selling my 3 monitors in september and buying 3 of these. This is a great price.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Good plan...though keep in mind by then they could be $500+. Prices already creeping up and look what happened with overclockable Catleaps.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Good plan...though keep in mind by then they could be $500+. Prices already creeping up and look what happened with overclockable Catleaps.


If they creep up I will not do that buy another 7950 and buy two more monitors for 5 way eyefinity. I don't need them bad enough to pay a premium just to say I have them


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> What's the non-aggressive AG coating everyone is talking about?
> 
> Is that the same as matte?
> 
> And how does the brightness of the Samsung PLS panels (QNIX, X-STAR) compare to the LG S-IPS panels (CrossOver, ShiMian, Yamakasi, etc)?
> 
> Also do you guys recommend the normal or matte PLS monitors?
> 
> Is there a reason why BCC sells them for much cheaper than the others?


One of the monitors I went through before this one was an LG IPS and I don't know if they use the same coating as the ones you mentioned but the one I tried was stupidly strong. With this one you can barely tell it has a coating. The perfect amount for people who use it in lighted places IMO.


----------



## exzacklyright

Any of these guys oc.net members? haha. I'm tempted.

from bigclothcraft

Has anyone bought the pixel perfect from dream-seller?


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> Nope, no specific reason, the others just started to increase their prices, like green sum or dream seller, just took the perfect pixel qnix to as high as around 450$
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-Volt-free-Qnix-QX2700-LED-27inch-Wide-QHD-2560-x-1440-/330839006158?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d078a9bce


That is because you bought a 2700 instead of a 2710


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> That is because you bought a 2700 instead of a 2710


Man, you scared the hell out of me and also I can say bye bye to my sleep, its 2:15 am here.
I haven't bought that, I just linked to it, I was too excited to notice the 2700...
I personally went with the x-star simply because all the qnix sellers were charging 50$ for shipping to India.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> That is because you bought a 2700 instead of a 2710


What are the differences?


----------



## jcho285

Checking in. Received mine today from Green-sum. Ordered matte perfect pixel and there are no dead pixels nor bleeding. Coming from a 23 inch... this thing is huge...


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcho285*
> 
> Checking in. Received mine today from Green-sum. Ordered matte perfect pixel and there are no dead pixels nor bleeding. Coming from a 23 inch... this thing is huge...


Congrats 
I ordered one from green-sum today but it was night there so waiting for his messages, regarding customs and all, he asks about the graphic card too right?


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> What are the differences?


More inputs, AD board and OSD menu on the 2700 although the consensus is that the more stuff adds more input lag.

That is why most will choose the single DVI version 2710.


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> Congrats
> I ordered one from green-sum today but it was night there so waiting for his messages, regarding customs and all, he asks about the graphic card too right?


No. Actually I emailed him right after the order to verify and change to Matte. He didn't ask anything about my video cards.

I don't know if I'm doing this right. I'm changing the rates with evgapixelclock. When I set it to 120hz everything seems to be working fine but things are way darker. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Bruennis

Still in awe of this monitor... Wow...

Can someone point me to the thread regarding overclocking these monitors?


----------



## Paps.pt

Found a nice review and comparison with the catleap from the administrator of the 120.net forum:

http://120hz.net/showthread.php?1880-HyperMatrix-s-QNIX-Q2710-Evolution-2-Review-Overclock-Testing


----------



## phobos81

Just a heads up for those of you deciding between the X-Star DP2710 and the QNIX QX2710. It was my understanding that the differences are merely cosmetic, however further inspection of the various auctions available indicates a *2ms* response time differential. Some say *6ms* most auctions say *8ms*, I'd personally like some clarification cause the difference of 3 watts between both panels speakers is trivial. *2ms* response is considerable, enough to sway me towards the QNIX. I'd like to know if this is a marketing and or listing error.

Thanks


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Still in awe of this monitor... Wow...
> 
> Can someone point me to the thread regarding overclocking these monitors?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star

Under overclocking guide.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcho285*
> 
> Checking in. Received mine today from Green-sum. Ordered matte perfect pixel and there are no dead pixels nor bleeding. Coming from a 23 inch... this thing is huge...


how much did you pay for your pixel perfect?

Anyone trust the seller red-cap?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Others have said recently to stay away from red cap apparently based on a few bad experiences by IPS buyers. His price looks right esp for max one dead but also notice he has only 98.2% feedback whereas others like hulustar are as high as 99.5 last I looked (on thousands of sales keep in mind).


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> how much did you pay for your pixel perfect?
> 
> Anyone trust the seller red-cap?


I paid $330, free shipping.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcho285*
> 
> I paid $330, free shipping.


from who?


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> from who?


Green-sum. Shipped tuesday (korea time) and got here 2 hours ago.


----------



## supaboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yes this particular matte on these PLS screens is a nice semi-gloss and is the "non-agressive AG" being talked about. In short, this matte rocks.
> Nice going. How hard was it? Use a particular tool to help? Leave any scratches on the bezel?
> 
> As for your question re. calibrator no I do not think possible.


First I removed the 4 screws on the bottom, then I used a expired credit card to slip in between the clips and pop the bezel out. No scratches or anything, but at first I tried a white credit card and it left a white mark that you could rub off, but then i tried a black one and it was fine. I used 3M double sided tape to fix the panel rock, long strips instead of little pieces to try to give it the best uniformity. I left the protective covering on the sticky tape because obviously you don't want the panel to be stuck down to the sticky tape.



Now I'm just trying to find a better power supply with a longer cord. I have some really solid dell & sony power supplys, but they're all 15v







.

I ordered from hulustar and while I got a mostly good monitor, I would not recommend him, I got the wrong DVI cable with my monitor & the power supply wire had a cut in it, all he could say was "we send photo to manufactor" and doesn't seem to communicate with me at all.

I emailed square trade and they say that they will warranty it for $49 for 3 years, i certainly think its worth it, anyone dealt with square trade at all before?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcho285*
> 
> Green-sum. Shipped tuesday (korea time) and got here 2 hours ago.


Aight... well I'll just monitor this page... until the prices get a bit lower.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=qx2710+pixel+perfect&_sop=15


----------



## Anonymous Inc

I've bought the QNIX QX 2710 and still waiting for it in the mail. I checked the compatibility list and my graphics card a XFX Radeon HD 6970 was compatible on the chart, but when i look at the back plate it looks to have only two dual link DVI-I connectors. So my question is does it still work with the monitor?

And sorry if this has already been answered, have only skimmed through this thread, but i really like this site, joined because of this thread really you guys seem awesome.

UPDATE: Here is a picture of what i mean


----------



## IMTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supaboom*
> 
> First I removed the 4 screws on the bottom, then I used a expired credit card to slip in between the clips and pop the bezel out. No scratches or anything, but at first I tried a white credit card and it left a white mark that you could rub off, but then i tried a black one and it was fine. I used 3M double sided tape to fix the panel rock, long strips instead of little pieces to try to give it the best uniformity. I left the protective covering on the sticky tape because obviously you don't want the panel to be stuck down to the sticky tape.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm just trying to find a better power supply with a longer cord. I have some really solid dell & sony power supplys, but they're all 15v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I ordered from hulustar and while I got a mostly good monitor, I would not recommend him, I got the wrong DVI cable with my monitor & the power supply wire had a cut in it, all he could say was "we send photo to manufactor" and doesn't seem to communicate with me at all.
> 
> I emailed square trade and they say that they will warranty it for $49 for 3 years, i certainly think its worth it, anyone dealt with square trade at all before?


Thanks for sharing your experiences. Did the sticky tape help at all with some of the problems you had like the slight color shift or backlight bleed?


----------



## sb62

Just signed up. I've been lurking these Korean monitor threads and decided to give this monitor a shot. I purchased one from ebayer excellentcastle. Purchased it on Saturday got it today. Pretty quick shipping. The monitor though is another story. Set it up and went to turn the power on and the power button almost fell off inside. It won't function at all. Then I noticed there was no light on the power brick.

Took my multi-meter and checked and sure enough its dead. Tried a different power cord and its still dead. Contacted the seller to see about getting it exchanged. I requested they exchange for a tested one and pixel perfect for having to go through the trouble. Don't know if they'll bite on the pixel perfect part but its worth a try. I have no idea how good the panel is because I can't get it powered up to check and I don't want to tear into it and try to fix the power button and void any warranty in the process. I don't have a 12v 5A power brick anyway. Guess I'll just wait for the seller to reply.

Bummed. I was looking forward to some QHD goodness.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah ST seems to be a pretty good deal esp if you can score the 35% coupon. They are good about taking care of people with defective products too from all I've seen. Kind of surprised to hear the rest of that re. hulustar. Also curious to know if this affected bleed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sb62*
> 
> Just signed up. I've been lurking these Korean monitor threads and decided to give this monitor a shot. I purchased one from ebayer excellentcastle. Purchased it on Saturday got it today. Pretty quick shipping. The monitor though is another story. Set it up and went to turn the power on and the power button almost fell off inside. It won't function at all. Then I noticed there was no light on the power brick.
> 
> Took my multi-meter and checked and sure enough its dead. Tried a different power cord and its still dead. Contacted the seller to see about getting it exchanged. I requested they exchange for a tested one and pixel perfect for having to go through the trouble. Don't know if they'll bite on the pixel perfect part but its worth a try. I have no idea how good the panel is because I can't get it powered up to check and I don't want to tear into it and try to fix the power button and void any warranty in the process. I don't have a 12v 5A power brick anyway. Guess I'll just wait for the seller to reply.
> 
> Bummed. I was looking forward to some QHD goodness.


Damn; sorry to hear that. Hope it gets sorted out well. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## supaboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMTV*
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences. Did the sticky tape help at all with some of the problems you had like the slight color shift or backlight bleed?


It helped tremendously with both for me. The color shift is still there, but its much less noticeable due to the lower back light bleeding I feel.

Does anyone else have the colorshift or is it just a fluke on my monitor?


----------



## IMTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supaboom*
> 
> It helped tremendously with both for me. The color shift is still there, but its much less noticeable due to the lower back light bleeding I feel.
> 
> Does anyone else have the colorshift or is it just a fluke on my monitor?


No panel has perfect color or brightness uniformity. Some of these panels might have been rejected due to uniformity differences above a threshold rather than defective pixels. For example Dell guarantees panel uniformity in a 2 inch radius around the center of the monitor. A panel could be "pixel perfect" and just fail to meet the tolerances and end up A- grade.

The overclockers.ru review has nice images of the uniformity for their Qnix sample. Of course each monitor will be different.

http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/53718_5/Korejskij_demping_v_nishe_PLS_reshenij._Obzor_i_testirovanie_monitora_QNIX_QX2710.html


----------



## bringtherain

so i just got my today in the mail and just set it up. no dead or stuck pixels thank god but there's a back light bleed at two spots at the bottom which look kinda bad but are only noticeable on black background.

What concerns me is the bezel. It feels as if its not attached properly and feels like the panel is pretty loose. I actually heard the panel shifting fowards and backwards as I was setting it up. Anyone else's panel exhibit this?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes it's called "panel play". Not all have it bad (mine just one corner...and barely can move). You may want to open the bezel to fix this (and the bleed too most like...or as well). Look over in the PLS Club OP and thread. I got the two bottom bleed spots too though only the left is bad and kinda bright.


----------



## sb62

Well I got my monitor working. I found a 12v 6a power brick in one of my DIY boxes. The power button works. I was mistaking the wrong button as power. Well, a dead power brick had me pushing every button. The panel is a keeper. No dead pixels and almost no BB, The bezel buckles a bit in the middle of the bottom but it isn't causing any light leakage. Panel doesn't move around. My guess is this panel was rejected for top quality uniformity as it does show some uniformity issues but not too bad at all. Can't complain for the price. This is matte screen done right too.

Pleased with the result minus the darn power supply.


----------



## Pure2sin

Someone who has a glossy monitor should take some pix and someone with the matte should take some pix.

I would like to see them side by side but I don't think that is going to happen.

I am going to have to send my Crossover back due to some issues and thinking I am going to pick up one of these PLS panels instead.


----------



## Timu

I ordered that exact monitor(1st one) but from amazon, can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## slh28

Been lurking for quite a while on this PLS thread so I thought I'd share my experience.

Bought a matte Qnix from hulustar because of their 0-2 dead pixels promotion, I emailed beforehand to confirm this. Arrived in 4 working days to the UK via DHL, very impressive. Told them to put £35 gift on the customs form (limit for no import VAT is £36), but he put £36.10 instead, not sure what that's all about... got hit with a £12 customs bill, not really bothered though considering it's still only £236 total.

Monitor is just superb, no defective pixels, no random lines but there is some backlight bleed at the bottom when I tested with a black screen with the lights out. However I don't watch movies and the room is always well lit so I never notice it. The stand and frame seem pretty sturdy to me, no missing rows of pixels or wobbling or anything.

I'm coming from 3x Dell U2312HM's in Eyefinity and now have a PLP setup (with a spare U2312HM lying around) and the first difference I notice is the AG coating. I've always had matte monitors so maybe I just got used to the heavy AG on the Dells but the matte coating (which is really semi-glossy) on the Qnix is just so much better. The colours are more vibrant and the Dells look very fuzzy in comparison. Looking at pictures and working in Lightroom is just a joy and I haven't even calibrated it yet.

Haven't had time to overclock or do any gaming on it, I really liked Eyefinity so I wonder how 2560x1440 120Hz is going to compare.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slh28*
> 
> Been lurking for quite a while on this PLS thread so I thought I'd share my experience.
> 
> Bought a matte Qnix from hulustar because of their 0-2 dead pixels promotion, I emailed beforehand to confirm this. Arrived in 4 working days to the UK via DHL, very impressive. Told them to put £35 gift on the customs form (limit for no import VAT is £36), but he put £36.10 instead, not sure what that's all about... got hit with a £12 customs bill, not really bothered though considering it's still only £236 total.
> 
> Monitor is just superb, no defective pixels, no random lines but there is some backlight bleed at the bottom when I tested with a black screen with the lights out. However I don't watch movies and the room is always well lit so I never notice it. The stand and frame seem pretty sturdy to me, no missing rows of pixels or wobbling or anything.
> 
> I'm coming from 3x Dell U2312HM's in Eyefinity and now have a PLP setup (with a spare U2312HM lying around) and the first difference I notice is the AG coating. I've always had matte monitors so maybe I just got used to the heavy AG on the Dells but the matte coating (which is really semi-glossy) on the Qnix is just so much better. The colours are more vibrant and the Dells look very fuzzy in comparison. Looking at pictures and working in Lightroom is just a joy and I haven't even calibrated it yet.
> 
> Haven't had time to overclock or do any gaming on it, I really liked Eyefinity so I wonder how 2560x1440 120Hz is going to compare.


Did you notice any difference in the brightness between the QNIX PLS and the Dell U2312HM?


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcho285*
> 
> Checking in. Received mine today from Green-sum. Ordered matte perfect pixel and there are no dead pixels nor bleeding. Coming from a 23 inch... this thing is huge...


I have purchased from green-sum too and got the tracking number yesterday, can you please provide me the link where you checked your tracking progress...


----------



## Paps.pt

What's the shipping company he used?


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> What's the shipping company he used?


Donno.


----------



## slh28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Did you notice any difference in the brightness between the QNIX PLS and the Dell U2312HM?


Yeah the Qnix is a lot brighter out of the box, but then the brightness of the Dells isn't set at maximum. I'm waiting to get my hands on a colourimeter and calibrate it properly at 96Hz or 120Hz, which will be darker.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> Donno.


Also ordered from Green-Sum and he said the shipping company when he sent me a message with the tracking number. You can always ask him by ebay message.
Meanwhile, try searching here, it does a world-wide search: http://www.trackitonline.ru/


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Also ordered from Green-Sum and he said the shipping company when he sent me a message with the tracking number. You can always ask him by ebay message.
> Meanwhile, try searching here, it does a world-wide search: http://www.trackitonline.ru/


I already asked the poor guy a dozen of questions







So I thought I will try here first


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> I already asked the poor guy a dozen of questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I thought I will try here first


Try it, I just did autodetect with the tracking number and it shows that my monitor has left seoul today, trought EMS (altough I especificaly asked him to ship by EMS so it was expected).
This tracking site is really good, it´s a nice find.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Try it, I just did autodetect with the tracking number and it shows that my monitor has left seoul today, trought EMS (altough I especificaly asked him to ship by EMS so it was expected).
> This tracking site is really good, it´s a nice find.


I tried that it just gives me a blank page


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> I tried that it just gives me a blank page


Have you entered the numbers of the image below?


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Have you entered the 6 numbers of image below?


Yup.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> Yup.


Give me your tracking number so I can check


----------



## mspamed

Now its showing DHL Express nothing else








When did you ordered, I just got my number today, when did you received your tracking number.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Give me your tracking number so I can check


Is that safe???
Not trying to insult you just wanna know, if its safe to share a tracking number. Sorry to be rude :|


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> Is that safe???
> Not trying to insult you just wanna know, if its safe to share a tracking number. Sorry to be rude :|


I guess so. What could I do with a tracking number? Tatoo it?


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> I guess so. What could I do with a tracking number? Tatoo it?


NVM I will have to wait, its been shiped thorugh DHL Express and the tracking will be updated by tomorrow as per their customer care.
PM'ed you the shipping url for that site you pointed out.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes, for the record, it would be "safe"; a tracking number is "read-only".


----------



## SDBolts619

Mine is en route via DHL - checked tracking this morning. It left Incheon at 21:48 local time Thursday (About 6am Thursday Pacific Time), so it's on a plane to the US right now. Flight time is about 12 1/2 hours to LA, so it should land early this evening. Seems pretty hopeful that it will be delivered tomorrow


----------



## sammysamsam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> Someone who has a glossy monitor should take some pix and someone with the matte should take some pix.
> 
> I would like to see them side by side but I don't think that is going to happen.
> 
> I am going to have to send my Crossover back due to some issues and thinking I am going to pick up one of these PLS panels instead.


There are pictures throughout this thread.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Give me your tracking number so I can check


Did you checked the tracking status?


----------



## DatUsername

Dammn, these price's climb up. Gonna be like those catleap 2B's. Well, looks like I have to pull the trigger and get one before the prices go any higher. Looks like I should go with hulustar or excellentcastle, I heard that excellentcastle have 1 year warranty, but now when I'm searching ebay, I only see that they have 30-day return policy. Okay, so should I go with HS or EC? I will be buying matte and probally a pixel perfect one, cause I don't want to gamble/lose my goodnight sleep due a few € save.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

They all apparently have a one year warranty (from manufacturer) and most of the well-known sellers like HS too have apparently said they would cover return shipping w/in one year. That's nice and all but I certainly didn't buy one of these with a "warranty" etc in mind. If so I'd have saved for a Dell or bought an Auria from MC or something. Of course, had mine been DOA or dies soon then I'm sure I'll be glad if I can send back though...

You could also just do Square Trade. At least you would get your money back if w/in 3 years (don't think these can really be repaired via them but just guessing).

HS still says only 98 matte sold which should mean his 0-2 max dead promo still going (up to 100 according to listing). Still $317 what I paid 10 days ago.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130868312541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jcho285

Maybe I'm screwing up somewhere but last night before bed, I verified I had 120hz.
This morning it reverted back to 60hz without changing any settings.
Anyone know where I might be screwing up?


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcho285*
> 
> Maybe I'm screwing up somewhere but last night before bed, I verified I had 120hz.
> This morning it reverted back to 60hz without changing any settings.
> Anyone know where I might be screwing up?


I don't have the monitor yet and I may be wrong but doesn't the setting run under test mode. Which is bound to revert to stock on a windows restart.


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> I don't have the monitor yet and I may be wrong but doesn't the setting run under test mode. Which is bound to revert to stock on a windows restart.


The test mode always is there even though I restart the computer.
Weird...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Dunno why you say "bound to reset" cause it 'sticks' fine for me and everyone else as far as I know. Easy enough to verify that it's the case right there in the bottom right corner. After that make sure the 120Hz profile is still top and active in CRU or the gpu panel.


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Not wierd, i'd say, thank god more like. You must be mistaken cause it 'sticks' fine for me and everyone else as far as I know. Easy enough to verify that it's the case right there in the bottom right corner. After that make sure the 120Hz profile is still top and active in CRU or the gpu panel.


No, I meant weird as in even though the test mode is still there, my refresh rate resets to 60 once I restart my computer.
I should have specified.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Dunno why you say "bound to reset" cause it 'sticks' fine for me and everyone else as far as I know. Easy enough to verify that it's the case right there in the bottom right corner. After that make sure the 120Hz profile is still top and active in CRU or the gpu panel.


I don't have the monitor and haven't RnD the whole over clocking bit. I read somewhere in a post about the monitor running at 120 in a test mode and well if something is running in test mode then there are good chances that it will be discarded once the PC restarts. Just guessing


----------



## TarAldarion

my brightness buttons do nothing, how about you guys?


----------



## TarAldarion

does test mode be written on teh screen for all of you guys? It isnt for me. If I restart my computer the screen goes all black because I am still in 120hz but maybe test mode isnt running :/


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I thought my brightness buttons didn't work at first either. Have you tried holding down for quicker results? Yeah sounds like it isn't running based on both those things--no text bottom right corner plus the black screen.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarAldarion*
> 
> does test mode be written on teh screen for all of you guys? It isnt for me. If I restart my computer the screen goes all black because I am still in 120hz but maybe test mode isnt running :/


test mode always has to be left on through CRU, don't turn it off if you are OC'ing the monitor.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I just learned the test mode thing is different under Windows 8, FYI. Check the other thread.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I just learned the test mode thing is different under Windows 8, FYI. Check the other thread.


Yeah, I have windows 8 too.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I've bought the QNIX QX 2710 and still waiting for it in the mail. I checked the compatibility list and my graphics card a XFX Radeon HD 6970 was compatible on the chart, but when i look at the back plate it looks to have only two dual link DVI-I connectors. So my question is does it still work with the monitor?
> 
> And sorry if this has already been answered, have only skimmed through this thread, but i really like this site, joined because of this thread really you guys seem awesome.
> 
> UPDATE: Here is a picture of what i mean


I have a 6950 and the monitor only works with one of my DVI ports, the top one. I thought it was something else at first but I figured it out in the end.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I have a 6950 and the monitor only works with one of my DVI ports, the top one. I thought it was something else at first but I figured it out in the end.


Thanks







did find out that one of them is SL DVI and the other one was DL DVI so that's nice to know, i just didn't know which one was which since they both look the same on the plate.


----------



## Liqq

first time poster, short time lurker here...

Ordered pixel perfect from Green-Sum($334) Monday night with a request in notes for glossy, as he had mentioned in a previous message it was random. My order came in today, and it is absolutely flawless. It has no backlight bleed at all, zero dead pixels and I don't even have to adjust the bezel, as it's sitting tight. I also have it sitting at 120 hz right now, and BF3 has never looked so beautiful. I'm 100% thrilled to no end with this buy and there is no way it could have went better.


----------



## brightbus

Well, after having soo many issues with DHL finally received my monitor. Didn't realize how crappy my current moitors looked until I got this one. First game I started up was League of Legends...looks so much better. Also tried out bioshock, looks good.


----------



## Pure2sin

If you have your monitor take some pictures! Post them up with your post!

For the people with the matte screens.

I am wondering if the coating is similar to what is on the Samsung TVs. I know my 40" LCD has a light matte coating on it.


----------



## el aye

Got mine today. Seems to do 120Hz okay except I see a dim blue horizontal line about 4" from the bottom. The line isn't there all the time, but I think it might be prevalent enough to annoy me and I'm sticking at 96Hz for the time being. I did a quick check and I think I only have 1 hot pixel that is most noticeable on red located about 1" from the top near the middle. Overall, I'm very happy and will most likely be looking into buying some calibration equipment (for this, my brother's 27" IPS, and 4 new TVs).


----------



## Pure2sin

If you could also let everyone know the seller and if it is a perfect pixel or not it would be great.

This will help others decide one who to buy from etc.


----------



## MenacingTuba

There are plenty of people who have been running overclocked Dell 2209WA's (probably the most popular overclockable monitor aside from the Catleaps) for 3+ years without issue

*Qnix 96hz profile for 6500k color temperature and 2.2 gamma*

Use whatever brightness you want with my profile.

Default settings are amazing, mine accepts 96hz-120hz. I purchased a matte pixel perfect version form hulstar and it seems to be pixel perfect. Have to do a bleed check still. The panel does not sit perfectly in the bezel

Default gamma averages around 2.0 which is fine, setting the monitor to 96hz raises the gamma to around 2.2-2.3 which is excellent and 120hz raises the gamma to 2.60 which results in some crushing of darker gray shades.

The color temperature remains around 6500k regardless of the hz, as does the peak brightness which stays around 282cdm/2. The contrast ratio is outstanding around 1,000:1 regardless of the hz before and after calibration.

Occasionally thin horizontal blue and white lines flash briefly @120hz so I am using 96hz. I will create ICC profiles for 60 & 120hz later.


----------



## jcho285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brightbus*
> 
> Well, after having soo many issues with DHL finally received my monitor. Didn't realize how crappy my current moitors looked until I got this one. First game I started up was League of Legends...looks so much better. Also tried out bioshock, looks good.


My sentiments exactly.
The monitor I replaced this with was a S23A750, a pretty popular 120hz monitor (no idea why, it's been a constant pain to work with starting from day 1, shuts down at least once a day by itself on a good day, lately growing green arifacts in random areas, base stand gets way too hot, etc.,).
I have to say, this Qnix blows the Samsung out of the water in every way possible.

Its day 2 for me with this monitor and everything is working perfectly fine at 120hz. I just hope it doesn't die on me.
Have you guys purchased the warranty from Squaretrade? I don't know if I should or not with this monitor.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcho285*
> 
> My sentiments exactly.
> The monitor I replaced this with was a S23A750, a pretty popular 120hz monitor (no idea why, it's been a constant pain to work with starting from day 1, shuts down at least once a day by itself on a good day, lately growing green arifacts in random areas, base stand gets way too hot, etc.,).
> I have to say, this Qnix blows the Samsung out of the water in every way possible.
> 
> Its day 2 for me with this monitor and everything is working perfectly fine at 120hz. I just hope it doesn't die on me.
> Have you guys purchased the warranty from Squaretrade? I don't know if I should or not with this monitor.


You guys are lucky to have a square trade warranty, we have no such company in India. I would recommend you buy the three year warranty, there was someone on this forum who had it and his monitor ended up dead and when he contacted square trade they informed him they couldn't fix it and so they paid him the full price of the monitor plus refunded the warranty he had purchased. I doubt you can have a better safety net then that.


----------



## slh28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> For the people with the matte screens.
> 
> I am wondering if the coating is similar to what is on the Samsung TVs. I know my 40" LCD has a light matte coating on it.


The AG coating is similar to what's on my quite recent Sony TV if that helps. So yes, it is a light matte coating and there's no sparkly effect like on the Dell monitors.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Get the matte; you won't regret it.


----------



## MrCgNerd

Hi i looks like there is new model:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Qnix-QX2730LED-27-LED-Wide-Monitor-Zero-Dead-Pixel-/251268458769?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3a80c46911

It can pivot, tilt, swivel, height adjustable. There is more inputs. Looks pretty coll...
But nothing about screen type, is it matte or glossy, maybe somebody knows ???

i was looking for QX2710, but spotted this one, if it's matte i think i will get one.


----------



## Paps.pt

With more inputs comes more input lag


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrCgNerd*
> 
> Hi i looks like there is new model:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Qnix-QX2730LED-27-LED-Wide-Monitor-Zero-Dead-Pixel-/251268458769?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3a80c46911
> 
> It can pivot, tilt, swivel, height adjustable. There is more inputs. Looks pretty coll...
> But nothing about screen type, is it matte or glossy, maybe somebody knows ???
> 
> i was looking for QX2710, but spotted this one, if it's matte i think i will get one.


That's 1080p.D=


----------



## SDBolts619

Nevermind, just read the 1080 post...


----------



## MrCgNerd

i didn't notice that, It has just 1920x1080 resolution so...


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> With more inputs comes more input lag


Hahahahah spiderman reference, love it.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> Hahahahah spiderman reference, love it.


Wouldn't that be, "With great inputs, comes great input lag"?


----------



## brightbus

Looks like the new stand swivels, that seems pretty cool.

anyway comparison of new monitor and (1) of my old monitors

http://i.imgur.com/OrK27qX.jpg

did dead pixel test, 0 dead pixels







only flaw seems to be a little play in the bottomr right corner of the panel, other than that, all good


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Also, as far as I know, no dual-input 1400P monitors exist that can overclock. At least as it stands still today.


----------



## SDBolts619

Picked mine up from DHL... Sitting in my car. My workday needs to end very soon.


----------



## Pure2sin

I just e-mailed all the sellers a question that some others might be interested in:

Some of the Crossover monitors have a pivot stand that actually allows the monitor to be used in portrait mode. This might not interest everyone but I wanted to know if it was possible to get the pivot stand on the X-Star/Qnix 2710.

Hulustar responded very quickly (1 day) that they would check to see about getting the pivot stand on the monitor from the manufacturer. They are going to check on the price and get back to me.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> I just e-mailed all the sellers a question that others might be interested in:
> 
> Some of the Crossover monitors have a pivot stand that actually allows the monitor to be used in portrait mode. This might not interest everyone but I wanted to know if it was possible to get the pivot stand on the X-Star/Qnix 2710.
> 
> Hulustar responded very quickly (1 day) that they would check to see about getting the pivot stand on the monitor from the manufacturer. They are going to check on the price and get back to me.


If they make a new model now with that stand then I will probably never go back to these greedy A+ companies. I mean just imagine, getting what you want by just sending a message. Now that's value to customer. Wow!!!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

What would you use portrait mode for exactly? And may turn out to be apples to oranges but I'd be initially wary of any "new revisions" a la the Catleap 2B/2C situation.


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> What would you use portrait mode for exactly? And may turn out to be apples to oranges but I'd be initially wary of any "new revisions" a la the Catleap 2B/2C situation.


perhaps 3x1 portrait for gaming, without having to buy new monitor arms.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> What would you use portrait mode for exactly? And may turn out to be apples to oranges but I'd be initially wary of any "new revisions" a la the Catleap 2B/2C situation.


Multiple monitors are not my thing at all and portrait is of no use to me, but having more options is always good. Also, that catleap stand would be much better then the stand this monitor ships with, which will also isolate the time and money we would spend on buying versa stands.


----------



## MotO

Has anybody tried putting the panel into another 27" monitors housing? I just took apart mine to take off the stand nub and I don't know why they put such a big and hideous bezel on these because the actual panel has a very small bezel/casing. I'm tempted to make my own housing. Maybe fabricate up one using aluminum sheet with welded ends + a thin front cover for the bezel. Mounting the panel to the aluminum wouldn't be too hard since there are a few fixtures and threaded holes on the panels bare cage unless there are some hidden electrical concerns you would have to worry about.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Has anybody tried putting the panel into another 27" monitors housing? I just took apart mine to take off the stand nub and I don't know why they put such a big and hideous bezel on these because the actual panel has a very small bezel/casing. I'm tempted to make my own housing. Maybe fabricate up one using aluminum sheet with welded ends + a thin front cover for the bezel. Mounting the panel to the aluminum wouldn't be too hard since there are a few fixtures and threaded holes on the panels bare cage unless there are some hidden electrical concerns you would have to worry about.


Someone on the forum did made their own wooden casing, I too am thinking about using a different monitors casing simply because most of the light bleed issues seem to be from the low quality housing.


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> What would you use portrait mode for exactly? And may turn out to be apples to oranges but I'd be initially wary of any "new revisions" a la the Catleap 2B/2C situation.


It wouldn't be a revision to the monitor itself hopefully.

The stand connects to the Vesa mount on the back of the monitor. All that would be changed is removing the original base then adding the block-off plate and the new stand.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> It wouldn't be a revision to the monitor itself hopefully.
> 
> The stand connects to the Vesa mount on the back of the monitor. All that would be changed is removing the original base then adding the block-off plate and the new stand.


Asking for them to do a custom batch is just inviting disappointment if they decide to also take the opportunity to cheapen the internals







. Side-note: Do you go by the name Lethality on the Wildstar Central and SWTOR forums?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well...all the Catleap 2C owners are just waiting for it to happen to us too...


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Asking for them to do a custom batch is just inviting disappointment if they decide to also take the opportunity to cheapen the internals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Side-note: Do you go by the name Lethality on the Wildstar Central and SWTOR forums?


Yeah, never though about that


----------



## Hand_Grenade

I know this might have been beaten to hell, but all of you who have the QX2710, who did you all order from: Hulustar or dreamseller or greensum?


----------



## caenlen

Quick question for everyone who uses the toastyx CRU method to do refresh rate: can I leave my monitor in test mode at 110hz which it currently is at and update my ATI drivers when they need updating? or do i have to revert back to 60hz reset everything then install new drivers and patch new drivers each time?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I think you could say those three sellers (along with excellentcastle and bigclothcraft) are pretty much the common ones and any one is ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quick question for everyone who uses the toastyx CRU method to do refresh rate: can I leave my monitor in test mode at 110hz which it currently is at and update my ATI drivers when they need updating? or do i have to revert back to 60hz reset everything then install new drivers and patch new drivers each time?


No it has to go back to 60 and then patch again...thats why you keep that one too in Detailed Resolutions.


----------



## CodyD

So, quick question that I'm sure has also been beaten to death, of the monitors carried by those 5 vendors, which is the preferred ITT?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Matte QNIX. Unless you're in a cave with no windows that's the one to get (very nice semi-gloss non-sparkley coating). But I still wouldn't pay more than $340 as it stands today and also probably not more than $320 as perfect pixel really not needed/not worth the premium I and many others think.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Matte QNIX. Unless you're in a cave with no windows that's the one to get (very nice semi-gloss non-sparkley coating). But I still wouldn't pay more than $340 as it stands today and also probably not more than $320 as perfect pixel really not needed/not worth the premium I and many others think.


On a side note: why dont you use "QUOTE"? It easier for us to know which person you are responding too


----------



## CodyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Matte QNIX. Unless you're in a cave with no windows that's the one to get (very nice semi-gloss non-sparkley coating). But I still wouldn't pay more than $340 as it stands today and also probably not more than $320 as perfect pixel really not needed/not worth the premium I and many others think.


Thanks, appreciate it!

Aside from the 5 sellers you mentioned, do you, or anyone else have any experience, or heard anything of the other sellers (of the QX2710)? They all seem to have solid feedback, some are just priced slightly better than others.


----------



## gumbie

Thinking of picking up a Qnix QX2710 Evolution II, Can anyone tell me what the glass base is like?


----------



## mspamed

Read all the threads people, you are about to risk 300 -350$. You better know everything before you pull the trigger.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> Thinking of picking up a Qnix QX2710 Evolution II, Can anyone tell me what the glass base is like?


It's not glass, it's clear plastic.







And I agree with mspamed, make sure you are informed before buying of what you're getting. Shipping a monitor back to South Korea wouldn't be cheap







. These monitors are great values and highly overclockable overall but there are some small caveats (almost all fixable by the purchaser though).


----------



## gumbie

Well I'm currently using a crossover 27q led-p and was going to try out either the xstar or qnix as the price of the crossovers has rised.. Don't really feel they're worth the $400+ Price tag..


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> Well I'm currently using a crossover 27q led-p and was going to try out either the xstar or qnix as the price of the crossovers has rised.. Don't really feel they're worth the $400+ Price tag..


Agreed. After tax return and my birthday I was finally ready to buy 1440P...and if not for the fantastic timing of these hitting eBay right before then I probs would have gone with an open box Auria from Microcenter for $340.


----------



## fake13371

So I recently purchased the X-Star DP2710 from BigClothCraft and I've had it for a few days now. So far pretty much everything has been great with the monitor, 0 dead pixels, very minor backlight bleed and much better picture quality than my old TN panel. Overclock wise I can at best get it to 99Hz (but I run it at 96Hz), 100 or higher and I get no picture and the monitor goes into standby mode. Is there any definitive way to confirm that this is the max I can get from my monitor? Just want to be sure I haven't done anything wrong with the drivers etc.

By the way, since Windows test mode is needed to overclock the monitor, is there any way to just hide (not disable) the ugly test mode watermark in the bottom right corner?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Hmm what card and driver versions? Also could be the stock cable holding you back but that's a stab in near-dark at this point.


----------



## fake13371

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Hmm what card and driver versions? Also could be the stock cable holding you back but that's a stab in near-dark at this point.


My graphics card is the GeForce GTX 560 Ti, this one:
http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N560GTX-Ti-Twin-Frozr-II-OC.html

And yes I'm using the Dual Link DVI cable that came bundled with the monitor.


----------



## sb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fake13371*
> 
> So I recently purchased the X-Star DP2710 from BigClothCraft and I've had it for a few days now. So far pretty much everything has been great with the monitor, 0 dead pixels, very minor backlight bleed and much better picture quality than my old TN panel. Overclock wise I can at best get it to 99Hz (but I run it at 96Hz), 100 or higher and I get no picture and the monitor goes into standby mode. Is there any definitive way to confirm that this is the max I can get from my monitor? Just want to be sure I haven't done anything wrong with the drivers etc.
> 
> By the way, since Windows test mode is needed to overclock the monitor, is there any way to just hide (not disable) the ugly test mode watermark in the bottom right corner?


Tool you need to remove watermark can be found here.
http://deepxw.blogspot.com/2008/12/remove-watermark-v03-build-20081210.html (Don't know if it works for windows 8 but I used it for 7 with no problem)

My Qnix almost does 120hz. Just minor scan lines and screen bounce. 110hz is stable but I run it at 96hz. Looks great after applying color profile I found in another thread.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sb62*
> 
> Tool you need to remove watermark can be found here.
> http://deepxw.blogspot.com/2008/12/remove-watermark-v03-build-20081210.html (Don't know if it works for windows 8 but I used it for 7 with no problem)
> 
> My Qnix almost does 120hz. Just minor scan lines and screen bounce. 110hz is stable but I run it at 96hz. Looks great after applying color profile I found in another thread.


Screen jitter can be sometimes resolved by setting CRU polarization from + - to + +. Also confirmingthe max is a bit difficult as you need to try different cables, different ports(on your card), try multiple settings in CRU(not just use reduced unless you are already were you want to be). Also have you applied the nvidia pixel patch? without this you are not going to get over 100hz too easy. Another factor can sometimes be drivers. Just keep tinkering


----------



## brightbus

I guess if varies from monitor to monitor. I went straight to 120 with no scanlines, flickering or other monitor issues. Im running dual 7870's though.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brightbus*
> 
> I guess if varies from monitor to monitor. I went straight to 120 with no scanlines, flickering or other monitor issues. Im running dual 7870's though.


Same here for 120hz(working on 142hz







) but i do have a friend at work who also got this monitor. He could not get it past 101hz and i spent a couple hours messing around with it and never got over 115hz so it definitely is not a guarantee(96hz maybe).


----------



## Pure2sin

I just got a response from Green-Sum that I didn't expect about their pixel perfect monitor:
Quote:


> Perfect pixel means no dead pixel. If any dead pixel is on the screen, we will issue refund or replacement without any cost. So, you do not worry about the dead pixel.


Just have to wait for them to send me bill on Paypal.

The only reason I am buying one of these is because I have had nothing but trouble with my Crossover. Changing PCBs and stuff not working. I am still waiting on an e-mail back from AW so I can return it.


----------



## Liqq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> I just got a response from Green-Sum that I didn't expect about their pixel perfect monitor:
> Right now they are offering their X-Star 2710 for $329 if you pay on Paypal. For the extra $30 I am going to jump on it.
> 
> Just have to wait for them to send me bill on Paypal.
> 
> The only reason I am buying one of these is because I have had nothing but trouble with my Crossover. Changing PCBs and stuff not working. I am still waiting on an e-mail back from AW so I can return it.


I got my pixel perfect QX2710 from Green-Sum on Thursday, and it is flawless. I have zero dead pixels, no light bleed and even the bezel is tight all the way around. My price was $334, and yes it overclocks to 120hz.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqq*
> 
> I got my pixel perfect QX2710 from Green-Sum on Thursday, and it is flawless. I have zero dead pixels, no light bleed and even the bezel is tight all the way around. My price was $334, and yes it overclocks to 120hz.


Congratz 
I should get mine tomorrow,if it isn't as good as yours I will be jealous as hell.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqq*
> 
> I got my pixel perfect QX2710 from Green-Sum on Thursday, and it is flawless. I have zero dead pixels, no light bleed and even the bezel is tight all the way around. My price was $334, and yes it overclocks to 120hz.


Awesome, grats! Sounds like you got a nice one.


----------



## Liqq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Awesome, grats! Sounds like you got a nice one.


I keep talking to you about it on [H] lol. That thread got me here, and eventually thats how I ended up buying one in the first place


----------



## kxdu

I've been lurking this thread for a few days and I've decided to get one to replace my U2412m as my main display, keeping my second U2412m in portrait mode.

Anyways, I'm deciding between http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixels-Matte-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-LED-Monitor-2560x1440-/321115357309?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac3f7807d

and

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Up-to-2Dead-Pixels-New-Matte-QNIX-QX2710-LED-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Monitor-/251271982638?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3a80fa2e2e&autorefresh=true

Anyone have any input on purchasing a "pixel perfect" from a less reputable seller vs a 0-2 dead pixel guarantee from someone with slightly better feedback?

Thanks


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqq*
> 
> I keep talking to you about it on [H] lol. That thread got me here, and eventually thats how I ended up buying one in the first place


Hehe, I figured that was likely


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kxdu*
> 
> I've been lurking this thread for a few days and I've decided to get one to replace my U2412m as my main display, keeping my second U2412m in portrait mode.
> 
> Anyways, I'm deciding between http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixels-Matte-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-LED-Monitor-2560x1440-/321115357309?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac3f7807d
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Up-to-2Dead-Pixels-New-Matte-QNIX-QX2710-LED-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Monitor-/251271982638?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3a80fa2e2e&autorefresh=true
> 
> Anyone have any input on purchasing a "pixel perfect" from a less reputable seller vs a 0-2 dead pixel guarantee from someone with slightly better feedback?
> 
> Thanks


If it were me, I'd go for the higher feedback seller, but only because I wouldn't put a lot of stock in "pixel-perfect" guarantees, anyway. Also, I'd say the large majority of these screens come in with no stuck/dead pixels, and the ones that do are more likely than not to be near edges. As far as buying from whichever seller, 98.3% from redcap with that kind of transaction volume wouldn't particularly dissuade me terribly much.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Screen jitter can be sometimes resolved by setting CRU polarization from + - to + +. Also confirmingthe max is a bit difficult as you need to try different cables, different ports(on your card), try multiple settings in CRU(not just use reduced unless you are already were you want to be).


I'm gonna try that soon.


----------



## Koehler

What are the differences between the QNIX and X-STAR PLS monitors?

Is it build quality? Do they both use Samsung displays?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> What are the differences between the QNIX and X-STAR PLS monitors?
> 
> Is it build quality? Do they both use Samsung displays?


They're the same monitor and panel with a different sticker/box.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> They're the same monitor and panel with a different sticker/box.


I believed that too but I doubt the PCB are same. Mostly because the official specs of the monitors differ. The qnix stats show it has a 6ms delay and the x-star stats 8ms.


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> I believed that too but I doubt the PCB are same. Mostly because the official specs of the monitors differ. The qnix stats show it has a 6ms delay and the x-star stats 8ms.


I think that is just the nuance of the Ebay sellers. I am betting that both have the same PCB because they all come from the same manufacturer.

I sent an e-mail to GreenSum asking if there is a difference. I will report back.


----------



## Paps.pt

On a side note, why do we have 2 threads on the same subject? I don't understand why doesn't Admin just merges both.


----------



## Vulpix

Hey guys, if you failed to overclock to 120hz the first week, try again in another week. I thought mine was limited to 110hz until I pushed it up to 120hz accidentally during a driver reinstall. Now it's working at 120hz with no flickering!


----------



## slh28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> I believed that too but I doubt the PCB are same. Mostly because the official specs of the monitors differ. The qnix stats show it has a 6ms delay and the x-star stats 8ms.


I emailed excellentcastle and hulustar and they both said it was exactly the same monitor but with different branding.

From the looks of things people with both Qnix and X-stars have got to over 100Hz so I'm guessing the PCB is the same. Also the PCB has nothing to do with the response time, that's down to the panel which I'm 99% sure is the same Samsung PLS one.


----------



## fake13371

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> I believed that too but I doubt the PCB are same. Mostly because the official specs of the monitors differ. The qnix stats show it has a 6ms delay and the x-star stats 8ms.


I don't know about that. I purchased an X-star and while the manual is in Korean I can still make out that it says 6ms Grey to Grey in the official specifications listed.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> I think that is just the nuance of the Ebay sellers. I am betting that both have the same PCB because they all come from the same manufacturer.
> 
> I sent an e-mail to GreenSum asking if there is a difference. I will report back.


I won't trust the sellers answer, not because he may be lying but because they aren't fully informed themself. If they knew about the PCB wouldn't they know that the monitor just needs a dvi dual link and not specifically dvi-d.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slh28*
> 
> I emailed excellentcastle and hulustar and they both said it was exactly the same monitor but with different branding.
> 
> From the looks of things people with both Qnix and X-stars have got to over 100Hz so I'm guessing the PCB is the same. Also the PCB has nothing to do with the response time, that's down to the panel which I'm 99% sure is the same Samsung PLS one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fake13371*
> 
> I don't know about that. I purchased an X-star and while the manual is in Korean I can still make out that it says 6ms Grey to Grey in the official specifications listed.


Then we will have to wait for some HiFi geek to test these two out, cause I am watching their official website and it mentions 8ms and the qnix one mentions 6ms but for some reason I can't load the qnix site. Also a buyer has reported that the qnix manual stats its 8ms.


----------



## Koehler

Just a question. What company actually sells these monitors?

Is the business under one whole company (does this company own both QNIX and X-STAR labels?) or are they separate brands?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Just a question. What company actually sells these monitors?
> 
> Is the business under one whole company (does this company own both QNIX and X-STAR labels?) or are they separate brands?


It's under one whole company.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It's under one whole company.


Source???


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> Source???


That's what I read throughout this thread... thought it was considered common knowledge







. Someone said X-Star was even listed under Qnix's site, in Korean.

Working on manual timings now for 120hz, automatic can't quite cut it there. Looking promising though!


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> That's what I read throughout this thread... thought it was considered common knowledge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Someone said X-Star was even listed under Qnix's site, in Korean.
> 
> Working on manual timings now for 120hz, automatic can't quite cut it there. Looking promising though!


I highly doubt that.
Qnix has a different site and X-star has a different one.
I have gone through the entire thread and as far as I remember there was no such mention. Please let me know if you find that post.


----------



## fagoatse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> There are plenty of people who have been running overclocked Dell 2209WA's (probably the most popular overclockable monitor aside from the Catleaps) for 3+ years without issue
> 
> *Qnix 96hz profile for 6500k color temperature and 2.2 gamma*
> 
> Use whatever brightness you want with my profile.
> 
> Default settings are amazing, mine accepts 96hz-120hz. I purchased a matte pixel perfect version form hulstar and it seems to be pixel perfect. Have to do a bleed check still. The panel does not sit perfectly in the bezel
> 
> Default gamma averages around 2.0 which is fine, setting the monitor to 96hz raises the gamma to around 2.2-2.3 which is excellent and 120hz raises the gamma to 2.60 which results in some crushing of darker gray shades.
> 
> The color temperature remains around 6500k regardless of the hz, as does the peak brightness which stays around 282cdm/2. The contrast ratio is outstanding around 1,000:1 regardless of the hz before and after calibration.
> 
> Occasionally thin horizontal blue and white lines flash briefly @120hz so I am using 96hz. I will create ICC profiles for 60 & 120hz later.


I got a matte qx2710 @ 96Hz and default nvidia settings and your profile is a bit too dark, in fact it fails the black levels test.
On the other hand dascth's 96Hz profile has really washed out colors and looks simply bland in comparsion. Oh well : /


----------



## pieman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kxdu*
> 
> I've been lurking this thread for a few days and I've decided to get one to replace my U2412m as my main display, keeping my second U2412m in portrait mode.
> 
> Anyways, I'm deciding between http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixels-Matte-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-LED-Monitor-2560x1440-/321115357309?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac3f7807d
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Up-to-2Dead-Pixels-New-Matte-QNIX-QX2710-LED-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Monitor-/251271982638?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3a80fa2e2e&autorefresh=true
> 
> Anyone have any input on purchasing a "pixel perfect" from a less reputable seller vs a 0-2 dead pixel guarantee from someone with slightly better feedback?
> 
> Thanks


I believe that the "pixel perfect" test is done by the maker of the monitor and not the seller. This is based off the fact that the "pixel perfect" monitors have a red sticker on them that indicates they are "pixel perfect". It does not matter who you buy it from...if it's a true "pixel perfect" it has that sticker on it. I bought a "pixel perfect" tempered glass thru dreamseller and it had the sticker on the box. I've seen other sellers explaining what the red sticker means...so whoever is putting the monitor together is the one testing it and "certifying" that its "pixel perfect". FYI mine was in fact "pixel perfect" (no dead/stuck pixel) with a very slight backlight bleed on the top towards the left corner as you are looking at the monitor that you wouldn't notice unless you were really looking for it...and even then it's very hard to see...so I'm very happy with my purchase. This is the best looking monitor I've ever bought and saved me $$$ as I was looking to save my money up and buy a S27B970D...now there is no need.


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> I highly doubt that.
> Qnix has a different site and X-star has a different one.
> I have gone through the entire thread and as far as I remember there was no such mention. Please let me know if you find that post.


Still possible same manufacturer. Brands do that all the time, sell the same product under two different names.


----------



## mimart7

Here is another good source for the Korean monitors, I got this url from ocn, forgot who posted it though, http://www.2560x1440monitor.com/index.php?route=common/home


----------



## UNOE

Seems most the OC feedback is with nvidia cards. Can I expect to OC to 120hz with trifire 7970's ? I won't have problems enabling crossfire will I ?


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Seems most the OC feedback is with nvidia cards. Can I expect to OC to 120hz with trifire 7970's ? I won't have problems enabling crossfire will I ?


I run HD7970 in Crossfire, running 96hz atm and it works fine, 120hz also works but I do get small flickering in desktop mode, games etc works, will see if I can tweak and get it 100% stable in 120hz, but I'm happy anyway.


----------



## Jinru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****oatse*
> 
> I got a matte qx2710 @ 96Hz and default nvidia settings and your profile is a bit too dark, in fact it fails the black levels test.
> On the other hand dascth's 96Hz profile has really washed out colors and looks simply bland in comparsion. Oh well : /


I had similar results. Use the brand name profiles from that TFT link.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> I run HD7970 in Crossfire, running 96hz atm and it works fine, 120hz also works but I do get small flickering in desktop mode, games etc works, will see if I can tweak and get it 100% stable in 120hz, but I'm happy anyway.


Nice I'm about to order


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Nice I'm about to order


btw, I just read this here:

http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher?page=1

Requirements:

Windows Vista or later
5000-series GPU or newer
CrossFire requires two bridges if the pixel clock is greater than 320 MHz. This is only possible with cards that have two connectors. It will not work properly with more than two cards.


----------



## UNOE

Thanks again


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Oh yeah that was the one caveat: two bridges to provide more bandwidth capability.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I'm about to purchase a glossy PLS. I was wondering which seller on average has a PLS stock that is 120Hz capable, pixel perfect and the least amount of bl bleeding? It's probably impossible to tell but I'm hoping that someone had noticed a trend.


----------



## sb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Just a question. What company actually sells these monitors?
> 
> Is the business under one whole company (does this company own both QNIX and X-STAR labels?) or are they separate brands?


Reading the EDID from my QNIX2710 gives this info.

Vendor/Product Identification:

Monitor Name :
Monitor Serial Number :
Manufacturer Name : HYO
Product Id : 49B
Serial Number : 0
Week Of Manufacture : 40
Year Of Manufacture : 2011
EDIDVersion : V1.4
Number Of Extension Flag : 0

I'm guessing that HYO is short for Hyosung Corp. which is a South Korean industrial conglomerate.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyosung

I bet the EDID info on X-star is the same.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sb62*
> 
> Reading the EDID from my QNIX2710 gives this info.
> 
> Vendor/Product Identification:
> 
> Monitor Name :
> Monitor Serial Number :
> Manufacturer Name : HYO
> Product Id : 49B
> Serial Number : 0
> Week Of Manufacture : 40
> Year Of Manufacture : 2011
> EDIDVersion : V1.4
> Number Of Extension Flag : 0
> 
> I'm guessing that HYO is short for Hyosung Corp. which is a South Korean industrial conglomerate.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyosung
> 
> I bet the EDID info on X-star is the same.


Great info rep


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sb62*
> 
> Reading the EDID from my QNIX2710 gives this info.
> 
> Vendor/Product Identification:
> 
> Monitor Name :
> Monitor Serial Number :
> Manufacturer Name : HYO
> Product Id : 49B
> Serial Number : 0
> Week Of Manufacture : 40
> Year Of Manufacture : 2011
> EDIDVersion : V1.4
> Number Of Extension Flag : 0
> 
> I'm guessing that HYO is short for Hyosung Corp. which is a South Korean industrial conglomerate.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyosung
> 
> I bet the EDID info on X-star is the same.


Manufacturer: HYO, Product Id: 49B is in my EDID on an X-Star Matte as well. I guess that settles that....


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Hmm well I still think the Asus from TFT looks overall best (at 120) but I just realized it totally fails the white saturation test (can only see the first one). Tweaking it manually so far until they appear makes it too dark for my general taste though.


----------



## pc-gamer

lads I downloaded the new nvidia beta driver today so I had to do the overclocking again

Does that new driver cause the sli patch for the OC to bring up "SL limit on DL-DVI not found" ? (pixel clock patcher)

is that a bad thing that It cant be found?

Seems to OC anyway


----------



## King4x4

It's working fine with me.


----------



## pc-gamer

Please can anybody help me im in desperate need of help

Im not sure is it my computer or the monitor

I was getting lines and colors on the screen. It looked really bad for a moment but that doesnt seem to happen anymore. Maybe because I reinstalled the nvidiia drivers.( I used a program called driver fusion and deleted everything nvidia) but the strangest thing. I put the dvi connector on the first card on my pc and boots up good. I can see the bios option screen but the minute it goes to welcome, the monitor just goes off. Its like its losing the connection at that point and wont come on

So I put turn off pc, put the dvi connector into the second gpu and I cant see the boot up at all but get this, im able to see my desktop. How strange is that ? I have to turn on and turn off to get it some times

could it be somthing with the overclocking I did wrong like that "SL limit on DL-DVI not found" (pixel clock patcher) doesnt sound good

I also used reset all which came with the patch clock etc to see does that make a difference, maybe I shouldnt of?


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-gamer*
> 
> Please can anybody help me im in desperate need of help
> 
> Im not sure is it my computer or the monitor
> 
> I was getting lines and colors on the screen. It looked really bad for a moment but that doesnt seem to happen anymore. Maybe because I reinstalled the nvidiia drivers.( I used a program called driver fusion and deleted everything nvidia) but the strangest thing. I put the dvi connector on the first card on my pc and boots up good. I can see the bios option screen but the minute it goes to welcome, the monitor just goes off. Its like its losing the connection at that point and wont come on
> 
> So I put turn off pc, put the dvi connector into the second gpu and I cant see the boot up at all but get this, im able to see my desktop. How strange is that ? I have to turn on and turn off to get it some times
> 
> could it be somthing with the overclocking I did wrong like that "SL limit on DL-DVI not found" (pixel clock patcher) doesnt sound good
> 
> I also used reset all which came with the patch clock etc to see does that make a difference, maybe I shouldnt of?


Plug the DVI connector into your Mobo and see if you can get into the BIOS setup. Do you have the on-board graphics turned off?


----------



## UNOE

Trying to decided between
QNIX QX2710 Tempered Glass from Greensum for $329
or
QNIX QX2710 Matt Panel from ta_planet for $309

Or even pay for the pixel perfect from greensum for $30 more.


----------



## pc-gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> Plug the DVI connector into your Mobo and see if you can get into the BIOS setup. Do you have the on-board graphics turned off?


iiv it set to onboard graphics in the bios now

tried the dvi cable but I get a multi color screen red green etc etc, tired a hidmi connection to my tv and that shows up no bother, goes thru bios setup etc


----------



## King4x4

Last I heard never take tempered glass from the Korean brands.... Very bad QC on them and you might have dirt on the other side.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Last I heard never take tempered glass from the Korean brands.... Very bad QC on them and you might have dirt on the other side.


I was leaning towards tempered glass so now I'm really have no idea which to get.


----------



## King4x4

Just get the Matte.

I got glossy but I can control the enviroment and according to the peeps that the Matte is very very light so not a lot different then glossy.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Trying to decided between
> QNIX QX2710 Tempered Glass from Greensum for $329
> or
> QNIX QX2710 Matt Panel from ta_planet for $309
> 
> Or even pay for the pixel perfect from greensum for $30 more.


Go with Matte.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Go with Matte.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just get the Matte.
> 
> I got glossy but I can control the enviroment and according to the peeps that the Matte is very very light so not a lot different then glossy.


Just paid thanks guys first 1440p monitor I have ever owned. I'm excited.


----------



## King4x4

Get ready to change ya pants.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brightbus*
> 
> Still possible same manufacturer. Brands do that all the time, sell the same product under two different names.


Exactly what I was thinking.

They may be two different businesses that have signed an agreement with Samsung.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I was leaning towards tempered glass so now I'm really have no idea which to get.


what's the point of tempered glass?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> what's the point of tempered glass?


If you want glossy you get that one.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> what's the point of tempered glass?


Its like a screen guard for your monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Manufacturer: HYO, Product Id: 49B is in my EDID on an X-Star Matte as well. I guess that settles that....


But that's the manufacturer, it can be that the pcb's are same. It doesn't mean that brands are of the same company.
Its like they both have samsung panel so that doesn't make it Samsung's monitor...


----------



## slh28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> I run HD7970 in Crossfire, running 96hz atm and it works fine, 120hz also works but I do get small flickering in desktop mode, games etc works, will see if I can tweak and get it 100% stable in 120hz, but I'm happy anyway.


Is there anything in particular you have to watch out for? e.g. is there a pixel clock patcher like for Nvidia cards or do you have to install the Catleap drivers?


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slh28*
> 
> Is there anything in particular you have to watch out for? e.g. is there a pixel clock patcher like for Nvidia cards or do you have to install the Catleap drivers?


you have to patch the drivers but thats easy, just follow these instructions and you'll be fine.

http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher?page=1

http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU

btw, I'm running 120hz without problem since I use " "Automatic - LCD reduced"" profile in CRU.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sb62*
> 
> Reading the EDID from my QNIX2710 gives this info.
> 
> Vendor/Product Identification:
> 
> Monitor Name :
> Monitor Serial Number :
> Manufacturer Name : HYO
> Product Id : 49B
> Serial Number : 0
> Week Of Manufacture : 40
> Year Of Manufacture : 2011
> EDIDVersion : V1.4
> Number Of Extension Flag : 0
> 
> I'm guessing that HYO is short for Hyosung Corp. which is a South Korean industrial conglomerate.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyosung
> 
> I bet the EDID info on X-star is the same.


Ahh I see now.

So Hyosung is the owner of these brands? What about CrossOver, Yamakasi and ShiMian? I guess Hyosung owns them too?


----------



## pc-gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-gamer*
> 
> Please can anybody help me im in desperate need of help
> 
> Im not sure is it my computer or the monitor
> 
> I was getting lines and colors on the screen. It looked really bad for a moment but that doesnt seem to happen anymore. Maybe because I reinstalled the nvidiia drivers.( I used a program called driver fusion and deleted everything nvidia) but the strangest thing. I put the dvi connector on the first card on my pc and boots up good. I can see the bios option screen but the minute it goes to welcome, the monitor just goes off. Its like its losing the connection at that point and wont come on
> 
> So I put turn off pc, put the dvi connector into the second gpu and I cant see the boot up at all but get this, im able to see my desktop. How strange is that ? I have to turn on and turn off to get it some times
> 
> could it be somthing with the overclocking I did wrong like that "SL limit on DL-DVI not found" (pixel clock patcher) doesnt sound good
> 
> I also used reset all which came with the patch clock etc to see does that make a difference, maybe I shouldnt of?


I think I fixed the problem

what ever happened to the nivdia drivers ill never know but I had to go delete them by safe mode and go it going that way


----------



## FrostyAMD

How long after receiving your tracking number will it be before you can get results on tracking. Got my tracking number about 24 hrs. ago but no results when entered in tracking site. DHL is carrier.


----------



## slh28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> you have to patch the drivers but thats easy, just follow these instructions and you'll be fine.
> 
> http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher?page=1
> 
> http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU
> 
> btw, I'm running 120hz without problem since I use " "Automatic - LCD reduced"" profile in CRU.


Thanks, that's good to hear. Will try it out and see if my one is any good at OCing. Hopefully I have another CF cable lying around...


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> How long after receiving your tracking number will it be before you can get results on tracking. Got my tracking number about 24 hrs. ago but no results when entered in tracking site. DHL is carrier.


The seller gets the tracking number when he prints the invoice.
The item hasn't been shipped yet.


----------



## mspamed

Guys, there seems to be an issue with the stand or god knows what?!?!?!?!?

If you went through my review you are aware I got a bleed free perfect monitor. I have been using the stock stand as it was way too stiff and the height is just perfect for my table, but today I noticed light bleed, a pretty major one and then there were suddenly two. I tilted the monitor back to the way it ships (screen facing kinda upwards, tilted back)

Here is the bleed image. Can anyone using the stock stand please tell me if they are having such issues with their monitor too.
BTW, pressing the areas or massaging does nothing









This time the camera has done justice to the actual condition of the bleed, infact its kinda worse then what it looks on the cam











This has also been posted in the Korean PLS Monitors club forum but I am desperate, also I recommend everyone using the stock stand to tilt the monitor back to its default angle until someone can confirm this issue is no related to the stand.


----------



## Mehdi

I purchased my QX2710 yesterday morning. Should I pre-purchase a monoprice DVI cable in advance? Or should I wait to see if the stock cable is "good enough"?

On a similar note, are there any similar brands on Amazon I could go with instead? (i have prime )


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah wait and see how your stock cable is. Im at 120Hz no prob with mine.


----------



## Liqq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehdi*
> 
> I purchased my QX2710 yesterday morning. Should I pre-purchase a monoprice DVI cable in advance? Or should I wait to see if the stock cable is "good enough"?
> 
> I would wait. The cable that came with mine is far better than my Mono price cable. I can't pull 110hz with mono price cable but can do 120 easily with regular cable. Basically I wasted $13 for nothing.
> 
> On a similar note, are there any similar brands on Amazon I could go with instead? (i have prime )


----------



## pieman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehdi*
> 
> I purchased my QX2710 yesterday morning. Should I pre-purchase a monoprice DVI cable in advance? Or should I wait to see if the stock cable is "good enough"?
> 
> On a similar note, are there any similar brands on Amazon I could go with instead? (i have prime )


I've seen the Qnix 2710 on Amazon, but it was more expensive than Ebay and was not covered by "Prime" at the time.


----------



## pieman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Last I heard never take tempered glass from the Korean brands.... Very bad QC on them and you might have dirt on the other side.


I have tempered glass and it's quite fine. I'm very happy with the monitor.


----------



## Relance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> Guys, there seems to be an issue with the stand or god knows what?!?!?!?!?
> 
> If you went through my review you are aware I got a bleed free perfect monitor. I have been using the stock stand as it was way too stiff and the height is just perfect for my table, but today I noticed light bleed, a pretty major one and then there were suddenly two. I tilted the monitor back to the way it ships (screen facing kinda upwards, tilted back)
> 
> Here is the bleed image. Can anyone using the stock stand please tell me if they are having such issues with their monitor too.
> BTW, pressing the areas or massaging does nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time the camera has done justice to the actual condition of the bleed, infact its kinda worse then what it looks on the cam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has also been posted in the Korean PLS Monitors club forum but I am desperate, also I recommend everyone using the stock stand to tilt the monitor back to its default angle until someone can confirm this issue is no related to the stand.


Lift your monitor up, screen facing down, shake it a bit so that the panel moves closer to the bezel. This happened with mine when I pushed on the panel away from me.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relance*
> 
> Lift your monitor up, screen facing down, shake it a bit so that the panel moves closer to the bezel. This happened with mine when I pushed on the panel away from me.


Thanks for the advice.
The problem was solved by just tilting the monitor to its original angle. The bleed slowly reduced back to nothing in about 4 to 5 hours.


----------



## Pure2sin

Just ordered a X-star perfect pixel Matte from GreenSum.

Hopefully I like the matte. The Crossover I am returning is has a glossy screen and I like that.

Has anyone had or seen both?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> Just ordered a X-star perfect pixel Matte from GreenSum.
> 
> Hopefully I like the matte. The Crossover I am returning is has a glossy screen and I like that.
> 
> Has anyone had or seen both?


Matte is the right choice according to most people.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Was there ever a solution to this? I am having the same thing also.
> 
> It can either be the image isn't displayed right and needs to be vertically adjusted,
> or I also noticed that if I rock my monitor towards and away from me the screen has some wiggle/play room and moves within the monitor case. Related?? Anyone else have this?
> 
> edit: is there a video/instructions anywhere on how to open it?


my image is not perfectly centered either, is there a fix I can do?


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my image is not perfectly centered either, is there a fix I can do?


Yup! The fix is explained in the first post of the korean pls monitors club thread.
You will have to open your monitor up, its not that hard though.


----------



## Paps.pt

It´s the panic!

Bought my monitor from green sum, Portuguese customs won't release it without a European Union Certificate! It seems that for electric equipment which requires more than 50 volts it's obligatory to have that. I sent him a message but I bet that neither the seller or the company that makes them has it! :-(
To anyone that imported it from European Union, how did you do it, what happened in your case? Please help me.

Thanks


----------



## erikss0n

Paps.pt: I also ordered from Green-Sum on the 9th, but to France, and although I have not yet received my monitor (was blocked by DHL Customs and I had to send them a JPG of my PAYPAL-payment) I was never asked for any document like the one you are mentioning.
When I called DHL I was asked to call the customs and were given a telephone number, I was sure it was to the french customs but was very surprised when it turned out that it was the customs section of DHL.

Green-sum put the real price on the package and maybe that was good since I anyway had to provide the invoice.
He also said that France has pretty strict custom processing. I am Swedish myself and following a thread at SWECLOCKERS.COM i could see that the people that ordered there never had any questions about documents, they either paid fees upon delivery or a note would drop in after 1-2 weeks. Most peoples packages where sent with a sum of between 99-150Dollars written on the package.

Here is my shipping log and my monitor was blocked at number #19.
I expect that my monitor will be delivered before the weekend, otherwise I will have to ask them to come on Tuesday.

I'm sorry to hear about your problems and hope that things will turn out fine in the end.

Wednesday, May 15, 2013 Location Time
21 Clearance processing complete at LYON - FRANCE LYON - FRANCE 18:11

Tuesday, May 14, 2013 Location Time
20 Customs status updated LYON - FRANCE 18:11

19 Clearance event LYON - FRANCE 08:53

18 Customs status updated LYON - FRANCE 02:43

Monday, May 13, 2013 Location Time
17 Clearance processing complete at HONG KONG - HONG KONG HONG KONG - HONG KONG 23:45

Sunday, May 12, 2013 Location Time
16 Processed for clearance at LYON - FRANCE LYON - FRANCE 23:53

15 Arrived at Sort Facility LYON - FRANCE LYON - FRANCE 23:24

14 Departed Facility in LEIPZIG - GERMANY LEIPZIG - GERMANY 21:48

13 Processed at LEIPZIG - GERMANY LEIPZIG - GERMANY 18:40

12 Arrived at Sort Facility LEIPZIG - GERMANY LEIPZIG - GERMANY 16:40

11 Departed Facility in HONG KONG - HONG KONG HONG KONG - HONG KONG 04:46

10 Clearance processing complete at HONG KONG - HONG KONG HONG KONG - HONG KONG 04:10

9 Processed at HONG KONG - HONG KONG HONG KONG - HONG KONG 04:10

Saturday, May 11, 2013 Location Time
8 Arrived at Sort Facility HONG KONG - HONG KONG HONG KONG - HONG KONG 23:52

7 Customs status updated HONG KONG - HONG KONG 23:01

6 Departed Facility in INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 21:24

5 Processed at INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 17:43

4 Arrived at Sort Facility INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) INCHEON OUTSKIRT OF SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 16:28

3 Departed Facility in SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 15:38

2 Processed at SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 15:37

1 Shipment picked up SEOUL - KOREA, REPUBLIC OF (SOUTH K.) 11:09


----------



## Paps.pt

Thanks a lot for your input and the strength given. I really hope I can sort it out. I will call them tomorrow, let's see what they say.
Rep added.


----------



## TangoDown332

Is it better for me to order from an Ebay seller or from this site? http://www.2560x1440monitor.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=20


----------



## Jboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> Is it better for me to order from an Ebay seller or from this site? http://www.2560x1440monitor.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=20


Just go with ebay since you have somewhat customer protection from ebay.


----------



## TangoDown332

So what is the general consensus on bigclothcraft? Should I pull the trigger on one from him?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> So what is the general consensus on bigclothcraft? Should I pull the trigger on one from him?


I used him and i made out ok.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> So what is the general consensus on bigclothcraft? Should I pull the trigger on one from him?


I read that BCC, green-sum and hulustar are the most reliable.


----------



## leo999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> It´s the panic!
> 
> Bought my monitor from green sum, Portuguese customs won't release it without a European Union Certificate! It seems that for electric equipment which requires more than 50 volts it's obligatory to have that. I sent him a message but I bet that neither the seller or the company that makes them has it! :-(
> To anyone that imported it from European Union, how did you do it, what happened in your case? Please help me.
> 
> Thanks


The monitor itself is 12V.

The power brick I got with the monitor is TEKA060-1205000 and it outputs 12V 5A.
Its label has a number of symbols: FC CE Intertek GS A-tick UL etc.
Not sure if any of these are European related or not.


----------



## Trikke

Hi,

does anyone know if this monitor can be hooked up to my macbook pro? It's go a mini-displayport adapter.

the model is

Macbook pro 15-Inch, Early 2011
Processor 2,2 GHz Intel Core i7
Memory 8 GB 1067 MHz DDR3
Graphics AMD Radeon HD 6750M 1024 MB

Thanks for helping!


----------



## Coree

Hello, is the power brick what comes with the monitor decent quality? Or should I buy a different one? Does it heat up a lot?


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo999*
> 
> The monitor itself is 12V.
> 
> The power brick I got with the monitor is TEKA060-1205000 and it outputs 12V 5A.
> Its label has a number of symbols: FC CE Intertek GS A-tick UL etc.
> Not sure if any of these are European related or not.


Thanks a lot, I believe it is related indeed.

Can someone please confirm there is somewhere in the monitor, power suplly and manual a CE Marking similar to this one:



Thanks again guys.


----------



## TangoDown332

Trigger pulled... and may the trepidation begin.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Thanks a lot, I believe it is related indeed.
> 
> Can someone please confirm there is somewhere in the monitor, power suplly and manual a CE Marking similar to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again guys.


Yup, a big one on the power supply.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> Yup, a big one on the power supply.


Thanks. +rep


----------



## erikss0n

X-STAR DP2710 scheduled delivery tomorrow... (Took in total 9 days to France + custom clearance)

Monitor: 310 USD
Fee's to be paid to DHL (Tax etc.): 94USD (73EUR)

Total price: 404USD (313EUR) or for any Swedish people out there (2670SEK).

Wish me luck with my panel...


----------



## damianzmd

Hey guys,

I just placed an order on a QNIX QX2710! Funny thing is I realised I have a GTX 560 (non-Ti), and therefore don't have a DVD-D Dual Link, only a DVI-I Dual Link, which means I'll probably have to buy a new card!

Which would be a better option an NVIDIA or AMD card for oc'ing to 120hz?


----------



## erikss0n

You can use your card... I had the same worries for my two Radeon 7950's... DVI-I DUAL is just as good!


----------



## damianzmd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erikss0n*
> 
> You can use your card... I had the same worries for my two Radeon 7950's... DVI-I DUAL is just as good!


Wait.. really? So I won't have any issues trying to oc the refresh rate with DVI-I DL?

EDIT: After doing a quick search after calming my panic, thinking I was going to need to fork out another $300... I now see that DVI-D/I Dual Link are the same crap.

Cannot wait for it to arrive, I just ordered yesterday (17th May, Thursday night), so hoping to expect it on Monday/Tuesday next week! I shall keep you guys posted!


----------



## erikss0n

The difference is that DVI-I can transfer BOTH digital and analog signal, you won't need the ANALOG in this case , just be sure to use the provided or similar cable. And DUAL Link is a MUST.


----------



## damianzmd

Thanks for clearing that up. I definitely have DVI-I DL, same as this image here...


----------



## UNOE

So my tracking number updated pretty quick. It took Ta_Planet took over 24 hours after I ordered before he dropped it off for delivery and gave me the tacking number (I guess they don't ship every day). Tuesday night my time package was dropped off. Thursday morning now at package is on truck for delivery. When I order thing from east coast with fedex I seen it take more than a week.

*On FedEx vehicle for delivery*
*2013-05-16, 14:46:00, COSTA MESA, CA 92626*

At local FedEx facility
2013-05-16, 14:39:00, COSTA MESA, CA 92626

In transit
2013-05-16, 11:10:00, LOS ANGELES, CA 90045

Departed FedEx location
2013-05-16, 07:58:00, OAKLAND, CA 94621

Arrived at FedEx location
2013-05-16, 04:43:00, OAKLAND, CA 94621

Departed FedEx location
2013-05-16, 00:37:00, ANCHORAGE, AK 99502

International shipment release - Import
2013-05-15, 21:39:00, ANCHORAGE, AK 99502

Arrived at FedEx location
2013-05-15, 20:53:00, ANCHORAGE, AK 99502

In transit
2013-05-15, 13:09:00, INCHEON 400320

In transit
2013-05-15, 10:59:00, INCHEON 400320

Left FedEx origin facility
2013-05-15, 09:43:00, SEONGNAM-SI 461855

*Picked up
2013-05-15, 05:10:00, SEONGNAM-SI 461855*


----------



## fluffysheap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> I run HD7970 in Crossfire, running 96hz atm and it works fine, 120hz also works but I do get small flickering in desktop mode, games etc works, will see if I can tweak and get it 100% stable in 120hz, but I'm happy anyway.


Are you doing this with one crossfire bridge, or two?

I am getting conflicting information on whether or not it's possible to get this to work with one bridge, so what I'd really like is someone reporting that it does!

The Toasty driver patch says it's for the DVI clock, not the Crossfire bridge, but maybe it unlocks the CF bridge too?


----------



## Doomtomb

My QX2710 overclocks to 120Hz and beyond easily


----------



## UNOE

Testing my monitor now, I just got today. Back light bleed is terrible, extremely. No dead pixels. Now I got to see how I can fix the bleed and overclock.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Anyone have any info on my question here? I've tried asking a few times in the Club thread but no one has yet answered days later







:

*QUESTION* I'm seeing a possibly different brightness uniformity at 120hz than 96hz, particularly at the top right area vs. the other quadrants of the screen. Other than it darkening colors, should I be concerned with that or just enjoy? I know the uniformity is supposed to worsen with refresh rate boosts, but am curious how it compares to others' panels...

96hz picture with my phone (intended to show the uniformity difference brightness-wise, it's just from my cell phone and is dimmer than it looks in-person, the blue/yellow tinging is pretty accurate though across the panel)):



120hz of the same:


Should I be concerned at all? To me it looks like the same uniformity difference but just more visible because of the dimmer display at 120hz compared to 96hz (as everyone has mentioned PLS panels darken some at higher refresh). Both pictures taken with max brightness.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I think it's just the higher Hz brightness diff...but pics make this tough too.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I think it's just the higher Hz brightness diff...but pics make this tough too.


Thanks for the thoughts... those were the best I could do with the cell camera offhand, I may try with a really old 2 megapixel camera I have with optical zoom and a decent picture quality tomorrow and post 'em up if they are better.


----------



## UNOE

Yeah I can't stand this backlight bleed its unbarible how can I fix this ?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Yeah I can't stand this backlight bleed its unbarible how can I fix this ?


You got a bad one, mine has 0 backlight bleed. Sorry man.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Anyone have any info on my question here? I've tried asking a few times in the Club thread but no one has yet answered days later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> *QUESTION* I'm seeing a possibly different brightness uniformity at 120hz than 96hz, particularly at the top right area vs. the other quadrants of the screen. Other than it darkening colors, should I be concerned with that or just enjoy? I know the uniformity is supposed to worsen with refresh rate boosts, but am curious how it compares to others' panels...
> 
> 96hz picture with my phone (intended to show the uniformity difference brightness-wise, it's just from my cell phone and is dimmer than it looks in-person, the blue/yellow tinging is pretty accurate though across the panel)):
> 
> 
> 
> 120hz of the same:
> 
> 
> Should I be concerned at all? To me it looks like the same uniformity difference but just more visible because of the dimmer display at 120hz compared to 96hz (as everyone has mentioned PLS panels darken some at higher refresh). Both pictures taken with max brightness.


The right side is a tad dimmer on mine as well, but I can't tell the difference when gaming.

edit: did u adjust the gamma through windows display calibration through control panel? thats what i did, worked fine for me. adjust to personal taste.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> The right side is a tad dimmer on mine as well, but I can't tell the difference when gaming.
> 
> edit: did u adjust the gamma through windows display calibration through control panel? thats what i did, worked fine for me. adjust to personal taste.


Oooooooh, I don't know why I didn't think of that. Yeah, when gaming it's really not anything I notice, I just wanted to make sure it was "normal" pretty much. I am currently just on a calibrated profile I downloaded that looked the best to me and passed test patterns the best. I think I'll fiddle with the gamma a little and see if that eases it a bit... I'm not nearly so worried having had a few responses saying others' panels do similar things though. My main concern was damage to the panel,







. Thanks for the info!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You got a bad one, mine has 0 backlight bleed. Sorry man.


I need to open this up and fix what I can. I won't be able to use this monitor like this.
What methods are working to fix the bleeding. Do I need to push it forward or push it backward ?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> The right side is a tad dimmer on mine as well, but I can't tell the difference when gaming.
> 
> edit: did u adjust the gamma through windows display calibration through control panel? thats what i did, worked fine for me. adjust to personal taste.


Wow, yeah, after adjusting using the Windows 8 "calibration" wizard, it looks significantly better in terms of uniformity and any color tinging. I can't believe I didn't think of trying that. Thanks again for the idea! 120hz gaming is definitely going to be that much sweeter now







!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I need to open this up and fix what I can. I won't be able to use this monitor like this.
> What methods are working to fix the bleeding. Do I need to push it forward or push it backward ?


Mine has minimal bleed too.... it looks pretty bad on yours. I'd definitely investigate whether you could get it swapped by your seller without having to pay shipping back.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Mine has minimal bleed too.... it looks pretty bad on yours. I'd definitely investigate whether you could get it swapped by your seller without having to pay shipping back.


When I bought it I assumed there was no way to return. Unless it had more than 5 dead pixels.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> When I bought it I assumed there was no way to return. Unless it had more than 5 dead pixels.


It depends on the seller, but some will work with you. It can't hurt to ask at all!


----------



## Greace

Should I order from ebay or amazon?


----------



## UNOE

I can confirm 120hz work just fine. I can see the difference right away.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluffysheap*
> 
> Are you doing this with one crossfire bridge, or two?
> 
> I am getting conflicting information on whether or not it's possible to get this to work with one bridge, so what I'd really like is someone reporting that it does!
> 
> The Toasty driver patch says it's for the DVI clock, not the Crossfire bridge, but maybe it unlocks the CF bridge too?


using two crossfire bridges but I have always done that when running Crossfire.


----------



## damianzmd

Was wondering, after placing my order from *hulustar*, they have this banner on their page. Trying to decipher the broken english, but does this basically mean that if we can still see that banner then they are still checking for dead pixels and guarantee 0 - 2 dead pixels or less on the monitors, and are shipping those ones out?


----------



## Doomtomb

@UN0E

Ya you got a bad one. I have very minor backlight bleed.

@GoldenTiger

While I can overclock to beyond 120Hz stable, picture quality worsens and dims. I am currently using 90Hz refresh rate and have found that anything below 100Hz looks 90% as good as at 60Hz. I don't really think the human eye is capable of capturing more than 100 frames a second so just try that.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Thanks. +rep


Glad to be of service








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damianzmd*
> 
> Wait.. really? So I won't have any issues trying to oc the refresh rate with DVI-I DL?
> 
> EDIT: After doing a quick search after calming my panic, thinking I was going to need to fork out another $300... I now see that DVI-D/I Dual Link are the same crap.
> 
> Cannot wait for it to arrive, I just ordered yesterday (17th May, Thursday night), so hoping to expect it on Monday/Tuesday next week! I shall keep you guys posted!


I have a gtx 560 too (no Ti) and it overclocks upto 135Hz. Obviously, it won't go that high in games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damianzmd*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up. I definitely have DVI-I DL, same as this image here...


Yeah, the sellers just copy the descriptions without doing much R&D. It should work on that port but you will need a DVI-d cable, which is shipped with the monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Yeah I can't stand this backlight bleed its unbarible how can I fix this ?


Damn! That's bad dude. Who is your seller? Send him a message, they will definitely replace it. That's a severe backlight bleed and also the yellow tint makes everything a lot worse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> When I bought it I assumed there was no way to return. Unless it had more than 5 dead pixels.


Well they will definitely return it, cause Overclock.net is responsible for all of their sells, related to these korean monitors and they wouldn't wanna get a bar bad name here.


----------



## damianzmd

Posted this in the PLS thread too; anyone who has delt with *hulustar* able to help me? I've bought a QX2710 for $317 from him/her and its been 24 hours and still hasnt been marked as sent nor have I gotten any message about it. I contacted him/her a few hours ago regarding it but no reply. I live in Melbourne, Australia so we are only one hour ahead in time from Seoul, rather hard to get in contact with.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damianzmd*
> 
> Posted this in the PLS thread too; anyone who has delt with *hulustar* able to help me? I've bought a QX2710 for $317 from him/her and its been 24 hours and still hasnt been marked as sent nor have I gotten any message about it. I contacted him/her a few hours ago regarding it but no reply. I live in Melbourne, Australia so we are only one hour ahead in time from Seoul, rather hard to get in contact with.


Patience







, 24hrs isn't abnormal to wait for it to ship at all... if it were 3 business days, maybe I'd be concerned. Also I wouldn't worry about a couple of hour response time from these guys. It just hasn't been much time... heck when I was RMA'ing with Sandisk it was taking a day between emails







, bigclothcraft communicated in around 8-12 hours.


----------



## damianzmd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Patience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 24hrs isn't abnormal to wait for it to ship at all... if it were 3 business days, maybe I'd be concerned. Also I wouldn't worry about a couple of hour response time from these guys. It just hasn't been much time... heck when I was RMA'ing with Sandisk it was taking a day between emails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , bigclothcraft communicated in around 8-12 hours.


Lol thanks for the reply, yeah I guess you're right. Just getting paranoid after reading one persons dealings! $300.. seems too good to be true


----------



## Coree

Wow guys, i had to pay 98 euroes more for the QX2710 (glossy), 24% taxes and customs taxes another 14%. 338 euroes for this monitor altogether. I will get it on monday, will be posting pics.


----------



## damianzmd

Can anyone shed light on what it'd be like to play on 1080p with these monitors (QX2710 specifically). As I only have a GTX560 til later in the year, and I probably have no chance playing Metro Last Light, BF3 etc on 1440p!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Any lower-than-native res looks like relative crap of course. Though AMD drives have a scaling option; not sure about NV.

Edit: Yeah that bleed is the worst yet. I have a smaller but very bright spot on the left like you as well as a similar top right corner but my bottom right one is barely visible thankfully. Your right side is so bad that the top and bottom bleeds almost meet to make one giant spot.

See what they say about a return and if not we will help you try to fix it.

And most of these have bleed so anyone who truly has "none" is extremely lucky (and I still don't completely believe all of you; maybe your room is always bright or god knows what).


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Any lower-than-native res looks like relative crap of course. Though AMD drives have a scaling option; not sure about NV.
> 
> Edit: Yeah that bleed is the worst yet. I have a smaller but very bright spot on the left like you as well as a similar top right corner but my bottom right one is barely visible thankfully. Your right side is so bad that the top and bottom bleeds almost meet to make one giant spot.
> 
> See what they say about a return and if not we will help you try to fix it.
> 
> And most of these have bleed so anyone who truly has "none" is extremely lucky (and I still don't completely believe all of you; maybe your room is always bright or god knows what).


Yup NV has scalar too.

GUYS Please don't post same question in both threads.
*MODS PLEASE CAN YOU MERGE THE TWO THREADS TOGETHER.... forgive the caps







*


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> Yup NV has scalar too.
> 
> GUYS Please don't post same question in both threads.
> *MODS PLEASE CAN YOU MERGE THE TWO THREADS TOGETHER.... forgive the caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stuck between a rock and a hard place - have duplication, but a little more manageability, or less duplication and a monstrous thread twice as long with interspersed content D:


----------



## Remmib

Hey folks,

I currently have a pending order for an Overlord X270OC (~$600), and have recently heard about these Qnix monitors. I have read about 40 pages of this thread, but I just don't have time to read the remaining 120 pages. I am definitely going to cancel my Overlord order and buy one of these Qnix monitors. I was really surprised to find out that these can be OCed to 100+Hz and be fairly stable for half the freaking price of the Overlord monitors.

Since I didn't have time to go through the remaining 120 pages of the thread, I have a couple questions.

- Did anyone ever solve if it was PLS or IPS?
- Did anyone figure out how to remove the clear part of the stand from being attached to the monitor?
- Is it possible to debezel this monitor?
- Has anyone had any issues other than minor light bleed / stuck pixels?
- And is hulustar the best person to order from? This is the link I have been looking at - http://www.ebay.com/itm/130868312541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I currently have a pending order for an Overlord X270OC (~$600), and have recently heard about these Qnix monitors. I have read about 40 pages of this thread, but I just don't have time to read the remaining 120 pages. I am definitely going to cancel my Overlord order and buy one of these Qnix monitors. I was really surprised to find out that these can be OCed to 100+Hz and be fairly stable for half the freaking price of the Overlord monitors.
> 
> Since I didn't have time to go through the remaining 120 pages of the thread, I have a couple questions.
> 
> - Did anyone ever solve if it was PLS or IPS?
> - Did anyone figure out how to remove the clear part of the stand from being attached to the monitor?
> - Is it possible to debezel this monitor?
> - Has anyone had any issues other than minor light bleed / stuck pixels?
> - And is hulustar the best person to order from? This is the link I have been looking at - http://www.ebay.com/itm/130868312541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thanks for the help.


1. yes it is PLS
2. yes you must disassemble to remove a couple screws to remove it
3. yes first page gives directions to remove the surround(the rest is just tapping and mounting)
4. burn in at high overclocks can happen(screensaver) also screen flickering with OC. (basically no but yes with OCing)
5. there is no "best" seller but hulustar is a good one.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mspamed*
> 
> Damn! That's bad dude. Who is your seller? Send him a message, they will definitely replace it. That's a severe backlight bleed and also the yellow tint makes everything a lot worse.
> Well they will definitely return it, cause Overclock.net is responsible for all of their sells, related to these korean monitors and they wouldn't wanna get a bar bad name here.


I sent Seller a message through ebay we will see.
I really rather fix it my self if possible. I'm stoked this pannel has no dead pixels. But the backlight bleeding is pretty bad it messes up the color pretty bad on half the screen even on white pages I see one side darker than the other because of the bleed.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> 1. yes it is PLS
> 2. yes you must disassemble to remove a couple screws to remove it
> 3. yes first page gives directions to remove the surround(the rest is just tapping and mounting)
> 4. burn in at high overclocks can happen(screensaver) also screen flickering with OC. (basically no but yes with OCing)
> 5. there is no "best" seller but hulustar is a good one.


Thanks for the reply mate.

I repped you, but I doubt it did much of anything







.


----------



## Harqwety

Just a quick question for everyone who have bought a Qnix monitor. Do they send the monitor straight to your home? And if so did you have to accept it / write your name on it that you got it?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

There's some other apparently good seller I just heard of who apparently has 100%? allkillsale I think it was?


----------



## miket5au

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damianzmd*
> 
> Posted this in the PLS thread too; anyone who has delt with *hulustar* able to help me? I've bought a QX2710 for $317 from him/her and its been 24 hours and still hasnt been marked as sent nor have I gotten any message about it. I contacted him/her a few hours ago regarding it but no reply. I live in Melbourne, Australia so we are only one hour ahead in time from Seoul, rather hard to get in contact with.


I got my Qnix in 5 days and never got any communication (no tracking number). That was to Canberra and was with green-sum.


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harqwety*
> 
> Just a quick question for everyone who have bought a Qnix monitor. Do they send the monitor straight to your home? And if so did you have to accept it / write your name on it that you got it?


Yes and yes


----------



## damianzmd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miket5au*
> 
> I got my Qnix in 5 days and never got any communication (no tracking number). That was to Canberra and was with green-sum.


Interesting, well I got a reply back apparently it was a Public Holiday in Seoul on Friday so he's going to send it out on Monday. Seems though as if its quicker delivery to US than it is to Australia lol.


----------



## guitarwar241

Hey guys, first time poster on this forum. I got my QNIX QX2710 Matte finish monitor on Thursday and it's been great except for some back light bleed. Is this fixable or did I get one of the bad ones in the batch? To me, it seems like a ton of bleed to fix properly.



IMG_20130518_185215.jpg 995k .jpg file


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarwar241*
> 
> Hey guys, first time poster on this forum. I got my QNIX QX2710 Matte finish monitor on Thursday and it's been great except for some back light bleed. Is this fixable or did I get one of the bad ones in the batch? To me, it seems like a ton of bleed to fix properly.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20130518_185215.jpg 995k .jpg file


That's not a huge amount of backlight bleed.

Give it some time, some reported that backlight bleeding diminishes after a few weeks.

Other than that, I'm not really sure.


----------



## slh28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarwar241*
> 
> Hey guys, first time poster on this forum. I got my QNIX QX2710 Matte finish monitor on Thursday and it's been great except for some back light bleed. Is this fixable or did I get one of the bad ones in the batch? To me, it seems like a ton of bleed to fix properly.


That's hardly a "ton" of bleed. I have more than that and never notice it during gaming and everyday usage. But then I'm always in a well lit room and don't watch movies on the monitor. If you do notice it during typical usage then it might be worth opening it up as many people have done.


----------



## CrowtheRobot

Just got one of these from the hulustar 0-2 dead pixel special a couple of days ago, have some bleeding in the lower right but no dead pixels so I am happy and I only notice the bleeding on a pure black screen. People say the power switch on these is kind of flimsy, mine seems OK but is there any harm in just leaving the monitor on all the time and just let it go into its flashing blue light special mode when I shut the computer down or should I power it on and off ever time I use my computer. Or does it even matter and I am just being like Monk about all this?


----------



## guitarwar241

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> That's not a huge amount of backlight bleed.
> 
> Give it some time, some reported that backlight bleeding diminishes after a few weeks.
> 
> Other than that, I'm not really sure.


Maybe I'll wait a week before I open it up, but I guess I'm glad that it doesn't look like too much bleed to you guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slh28*
> 
> That's hardly a "ton" of bleed. I have more than that and never notice it during gaming and everyday usage. But then I'm always in a well lit room and don't watch movies on the monitor. If you do notice it during typical usage then it might be worth opening it up as many people have done.


My room is always a little dark so the bleed is definitely noticeable. I was looking to do the "tape mod" fix, but in the Korean PLS Monitor Club thread, the post about performing the fix doesn't offer too much of an explanation on how to do it. Where do I have to put the tape and how much?


----------



## sb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrowtheRobot*
> 
> Just got one of these from the hulustar 0-2 dead pixel special a couple of days ago, have some bleeding in the lower right but no dead pixels so I am happy and I only notice the bleeding on a pure black screen. People say the power switch on these is kind of flimsy, mine seems OK but is there any harm in just leaving the monitor on all the time and just let it go into its flashing blue light special mode when I shut the computer down or should I power it on and off ever time I use my computer. Or does it even matter and I am just being like Monk about all this?


The flashing blue light is annoying to me so I shut it off. It's one of the few gripes other than bezel build quality I don't like about this monitor.
I doubt it hurts to leave it flashing other than the constant power cycling of the led might shorten its life span. A solid standby light would have been much better.


----------



## chughes65

Has anyone in this forum tried hooking up a second monitor using a miniDP to DVI-D adaptor?


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chughes65*
> 
> Has anyone in this forum tried hooking up a second monitor using a miniDP to DVI-D adaptor?


From what I understand, if you don't have 2 dual link dvi-d's (or I think a dual ink dvi-i would work) you need a minidisplayport/displayport (depending on your card) to dvi-d dual link adapter.


----------



## chughes65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brightbus*
> 
> From what I understand, if you don't have 2 dual link dvi-d's (or I think a dual ink dvi-i would work) you need a minidisplayport/displayport (depending on your card) to dvi-d dual link adapter.


That's what I thought. I guess when I get the money I will just get the monitor and see what happens, haha


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chughes65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brightbus*
> 
> From what I understand, if you don't have 2 dual link dvi-d's (or I think a dual ink dvi-i would work) you need a minidisplayport/displayport (depending on your card) to dvi-d dual link adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. I guess when I get the money I will just get the monitor and see what happens, haha
Click to expand...

And that adapter needs to be active (powered) not just passive. So, I think the cheapest I have seen such an adapter was $70 on monoprice

edit: found this post in the Korean PLS monitor club thread.... it pertains to someone using said adapter on a catleap. regardless, it is a dual link dvi
http://www.themardukreport.com/yamakasi-catleap-q270-update-doubling-down/


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah the active ones use usb power I think.


----------



## brightbus

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004I6L6DW/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
thats what I ordered, I should get it here this week (along with my 2nd qnix (so Ill post how it turns out.) I orderd startech, Ive had issues with accell in the past (3 doa)


----------



## kakee

http://www.amazon.com/Accell-B087B-007B-DisplayPort-Dual-Link-Adapter/dp/B00856WJH8/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1369038965&sr=1-1&keywords=330MHz+adapter

330Mz pixel clock ~80Hz.


----------



## TarAldarion

Anybody else come across this problem yet?

Problem is when I restart, the screen goes black. I have to change from 120->60 every time I turn on my computer, reboot and then change back to 120. Very annoying.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarAldarion*
> 
> Anybody else come across this problem yet?
> 
> Problem is when I restart, the screen goes black. I have to change from 120->60 every time I turn on my computer, reboot and then change back to 120. Very annoying.


have you patched your drivers also run windows in test mode?


----------



## pieman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Accell-B087B-007B-DisplayPort-Dual-Link-Adapter/dp/B00856WJH8/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1369038965&sr=1-1&keywords=330MHz+adapter
> 
> 330Mz pixel clock ~80Hz.


This is probably a noob observation but I noticed that the adapter claimed support for 2560x1440 at 60Hz and 1920x1080 at 120Hz. It also claims 330MHz pixel clock rate for support of 120Hz 3D displays. I know that 330Mz pixel clock is approx 80Hz at 2560x1440...I'm guessing that 330Mz pixel clock at 1920x1080 is approx 120Hz....??? The only monitor I've ever overclocked is the Qnix 2710 (@2560x1440) so I don't know for sure if the pixel clock would be different for 1920x1080 but I would imagine it would. Point is the adapter most likely does exactly what it says, but as kakee pointed out 330Mz pixel clock is approx 80Hz at 2560x1440.


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakee*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Accell-B087B-007B-DisplayPort-Dual-Link-Adapter/dp/B00856WJH8/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1369038965&sr=1-1&keywords=330MHz+adapter
> 
> 330Mz pixel clock ~80Hz.


I'm not sure about anyone else, but I'll never buy another accell product. I understand things arrive Doa sometimes, but I've had problems with not one, not two, but three of their adapters.


----------



## kakee

Vega has thread on this: vegas displays thread 102hz custom timings.

but you choose 60Hz or xxHz. Amazon has excellent return policy


----------



## UNCMan

Ordered the Matte 2710 yesterday! Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## caenlen

Whenever Steam tries to play a video through the Steam client store, I right click Steam, go to Store, any video crashes my PC and monitor goes all crazy on me.

Is there anything I can turn off in CCC to stop this from happening? Accelerated video or something I read about once but I can't find it in CCC... Win 8, sapphire 7950 if it helps.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

It's Flash. Turn off hardware acceleration (our fast multicore CPUs can handle it fine anyway). On the web you can right-click and go to options; not sure about Steam. Maybe can do in Flash Player app itself. Also may as well update it while you are dealing with this.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> It's Flash. Turn off hardware acceleration (our fast multicore CPUs can handle it fine anyway). On the web you can right-click and go to options; not sure about Steam. Maybe can do in Flash Player app itself. Also may as well update it while you are dealing with this.


using 13.5 beta 2 drivers, I can not find hardware acceleration anywhere, where is it located at in CCC?


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> using 13.5 beta 2 drivers, I can not find hardware acceleration anywhere, where is it located at in CCC?


its not located in CCC, go to a youtube video then right click on mouse choose settings and turn off hardware acceleration


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah. Right click on YouTube, for example. What this is actually doing is turning off accel in Flash. Which I already told you.


----------



## Angerism

Has anyone In UK purchased square trade warranty?

Was there any Import tax?

Thanks


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Whenever Steam tries to play a video through the Steam client store, I right click Steam, go to Store, any video crashes my PC and monitor goes all crazy on me.
> 
> Is there anything I can turn off in CCC to stop this from happening? Accelerated video or something I read about once but I can't find it in CCC... Win 8, sapphire 7950 if it helps.


This is not your display. This started with AMD drivers since 12.11 beta for me. Happened on my old screen too. Been mention in just about every AMD driver thread like this one http://www.overclock.net/t/1385356/amd-catalyst-13-5-beta-2-12-102-3-0-april-16/300_100#post_20003764
So you are not alone.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> This is not your display. This started with AMD drivers since 12.11 beta for me. Happened on my old screen too. Been mention in just about every AMD driver thread like this one http://www.overclock.net/t/1385356/amd-catalyst-13-5-beta-2-12-102-3-0-april-16/300_100#post_20003764
> So you are not alone.


Thank you. I uninstalled Adobe Flash Player, and now everything is working fine, and I can still use flash since Chrome has it built in. Just can't watch videos on steam anymore is all, at least it's semi fixed now.


----------



## MotO

Why is it so hard to find refresh rate specs on the geforce 210? All I want to know is if it will drive one of these at around 90hz. This stupid evga garbage 9800gt with its nonadjustable fan has got to go(maybe even out the window).


----------



## Coolio831

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Why is it so hard to find refresh rate specs on the geforce 210? All I want to know is if it will drive one of these at around 90hz. This stupid evga garbage 9800gt with its nonadjustable fan has got to go(maybe even out the window).


refresh rate specs? you mean max res supported? 2560x1600. I would think so although it does have 512mb of vram, Only reason I bring it up, is according to afterburner and chrome+netflix webpage i'm using 300+mb of vram. It's doable i think, though you'll be using more than half your vram.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angerism*
> 
> Has anyone In UK purchased square trade warranty?
> 
> Was there any Import tax?
> 
> Thanks


I purchased the square trade warranty, havent actually used it though
I had to pay import tax, 20% = 40 pounds








seller was Green-Sum and the shipping company was DHL. Its kind of luck if you get hit with the tax, maybe you could ask the seller to put a lower value but not sure of the legalities.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> Why is it so hard to find refresh rate specs on the geforce 210? All I want to know is if it will drive one of these at around 90hz. This stupid evga garbage 9800gt with its nonadjustable fan has got to go(maybe even out the window).


You don't game I assume? Get a passive 5450 or something.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolio831*
> 
> refresh rate specs? you mean max res supported? 2560x1600. I would think so although it does have 512mb of vram, Only reason I bring it up, is according to afterburner and chrome+netflix webpage i'm using 300+mb of vram. It's doable i think, though you'll be using more than half your vram.


No, refresh rate at 2560. I know it'll do the resolution but I don't want to be stuck at 60hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> You don't game I assume? Get a passive 5450 or something.


No gaming. I was going to get a 5450 but after massive searching I found that it doesn't go above 60hz at 2560x1440.


----------



## slh28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> No, refresh rate at 2560. I know it'll do the resolution but I don't want to be stuck at 60hz.
> No gaming. I was going to get a 5450 but after massive searching I found that it doesn't go above 60hz at 2560x1440.


Why do you want to go above 60Hz if you're not gaming? 2560x1440 at 120Hz is quite a lot of pixels to push and I reckon a Geforce 210/HD 5450 might run quite hot and loud.


----------



## Angerism

Hey antipesto93,

Thanks for taking the time to respond to my post, I spoke with one of the ebay dealers and hopefully all will be okay.
Ordered mine this morning, fingers crossed.


----------



## Doomtomb

Can anyone recommend what to do about the stand on the QX2710, it wobbles so much. Perhaps a cheap VESA stand will fix it? Like this one? Any other recommendations?


----------



## Paps.pt

Guys, just a heads up: I was finally able to speak with someone from Portuguese Customs and convinced him to release the package...








Here´s to hoping the package gets here allright, now, the fees are not astronomic and that the monitor works ok.

Thank you all for your help, really!
















CHEERS


----------



## damianzmd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> Can anyone recommend what to do about the stand on the QX2710, it wobbles so much. Perhaps a cheap VESA stand will fix it? Like this one? Any other recommendations?


Those are my thoughts too, there are many stands out there - but the issue is the actual stub at the bottom that connects to the stand, doesn't look like it comes off unless you take it apart from what people are saying. I should receive mine tomorrow and I'll post back about it!


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Guys, just a heads up: I was finally able to speak with someone from Portuguese Customs and convinced him to release the package...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here´s to hoping the package gets here allright, now, the fees are not astronomic and that the monitor works ok.
> 
> Thank you all for your help, really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS


Nice, have fun with your new monitor


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> Can anyone recommend what to do about the stand on the QX2710, it wobbles so much. Perhaps a cheap VESA stand will fix it? Like this one? Any other recommendations?


If you order cables or a monoprice items from anywhere other than Monoprice your doing it wrong. That stand just showed up at my door. I'm about to open the box.
I order all cables and tons of other things from monoprice. A $20 cable at monoprice is better than some $100 overpriced cables in most cases.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?seq=1&format=2&p_id=5970&CAWELAID=1329452118&catargetid=320013720000010699&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CJmh-5Dwp7cCFceDQgod8yEA7Q


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> If you order cables or a monoprice items from anywhere other than Monoprice your doing it wrong. That stand just showed up at my door. I'm about to open the box.
> I order all cables and tons of other things from monoprice. A $20 cable at monoprice is better than some $100 overpriced cables in most cases.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?seq=1&format=2&p_id=5970&CAWELAID=1329452118&catargetid=320013720000010699&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CJmh-5Dwp7cCFceDQgod8yEA7Q


is the standard stand that bad? Should I also order a new one?


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> is the standard stand that bad? Should I also order a new one?


A lot of people don't like it. I personally dont have a problem with it. I'm getting a vesa 3 monitor stand though since I intend to go triple monitor.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I don't mind it in general...but I can't stand my display being tilted back so I have put something under the rear to lean it forward. Which I guess I am glad for that cause removing the stock stem seems to be a bit of work. Maybe not so daunting once you have it open but definitely more to it than with the panel play and bleed "tape fix".


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I don't mind it in general...but I can't stand my display being tilted back so I have put something under the rear to lean it forward. Which I guess I am glad for that cause removing the stock stem seems to be a bit of work. Maybe not so daunting once you have it open but definitely more to it than with the panel play and bleed "tape fix".


Watching instruction videos, seems to just be a couple of screws that hold the stem in.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I don't mind it in general...but I can't stand my display being tilted back so I have put something under the rear to lean it forward. Which I guess I am glad for that cause removing the stock stem seems to be a bit of work. Maybe not so daunting once you have it open but definitely more to it than with the panel play and bleed "tape fix".


For me tilting the top forward is reducing the backlight bleed. So if I sit a little above the monitor then everything looking more uniform color wise just viewing it at that slight angle helps alot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> is the standard stand that bad? Should I also order a new one?


Its not that bad. Its not as wobbly as I thought it would be from hearing what people said about it. But I was ordering a cable from monoprice anyway and paying the $5 norco overnight shipping already. So I figured I might as well spend $20 on the stand. I have it on a book which is a height I like now, so I also don't want to have it on top of the book forever. It is lower than my last monitor.

I just opened the stand box its pretty huge lol. The span of the two feet stretch out almost the entire length of the screen. The top of the stand middle shaft is about a inch above the monitor while the monitor is sitting on the original stand.


----------



## slh28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> is the standard stand that bad? Should I also order a new one?


Mine doesn't wobble at all, it also depends on how big/sturdy your desk is.

Wait for the monitor to arrive and judge for yourself before ordering anything.


----------



## Paps.pt

Ok guys, thanks for your input. I will wait and see for myself. It seems I will be getting it tomorrow. Can't wait! O going from my Samsung sync master 21 inch CRT should give me a UAU factor,right?
They say I will have to pay 61 euros of taxes and fees, don't think it's too much.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Dude coming from 1200P widescreen was "wow" difference...even at 60Hz.


----------



## derfer

I haven't checked on this in awhile. Whats the deal with the burn in stuff? Is that wide spread or not.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

No it is not an actual issue. Some people may have seen burn-in like result at one time but nobody has ruined their display or whatever.


----------



## derfer

Three more Qs.

Has anyone compared the Matte to a glossy for clarity loss?

And any opinions on Hulustar's "unlimited event" vs AW's generally quality binning process?

And is the tape fix a reliable way to reduce the backlight bleed?


----------



## rtirado

I have this card: http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R7950-Twin-Frozr-3GD5-OC.html

Will it work with this monitor or will I need to purchase a Mini Display Port to DVI-D adapter as well?


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtirado*
> 
> I have this card: http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R7950-Twin-Frozr-3GD5-OC.html
> 
> Will it work with this monitor or will I need to purchase a Mini Display Port to DVI-D adapter as well?


The sellers say it wont work with dvi-i dual link but people on here have said otherwise. Someone should be able to confirm. Also if you do go through display port you need a dp to dvi-d dual link, which is a lot more expensive than single link.


----------



## Paps.pt

People should try reading a bit of the thread before starting to shoot questions.


----------



## rtirado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> People should try reading a bit of the thread before starting to shoot questions.


I have read most of the thread. But it's still a pretty big thread, with a lot of nonsense thrown into it. So excuse me for asking a simple question.


----------



## pieman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> is the standard stand that bad? Should I also order a new one?


I'd wait and see. It seems there is some variation in build quality (based on other posts). I have no problem with mine...there is a slight wooble..but my desk has a slight wooble (I need to get a new desk)...but it's actually less of a wooble than my old Asus. I also have no problem with tilting it...but it would seem others have..so I'd wait and see how yours turns out.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pieman99*
> 
> I'd wait and see. It seems there is some variation in build quality (based on other posts). I have no problem with mine...there is a slight wooble..but my desk has a slight wooble (I need to get a new desk)...but it's actually less of a wooble than my old Asus. I also have no problem with tilting it...but it would seem others have..so I'd wait and see how yours turns out.


Ok, thanks. I will see it tonight. One question, though: does it come with a dual-link DVI cable or do I have to buy one?


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Ok, thanks. I will see it tonight. One question, though: does it come with a dual-link DVI cable or do I have to buy one?


Comes with one


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtirado*
> 
> But it's still a pretty big thread, with a lot of nonsense thrown into it.


This is the truth..but it still gets aggravating for the rest of us to see the same questions over and over. Especially when many of them have not only been answered individually many times but also there are many of these answers in the OP of the PLS Club thread. Some people don't even try to search first, either.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Comes with one


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> This is the truth..but it still gets aggravating for the rest of us to see the same questions over and over. Especially when many of them have not only been answered individually many times but also there are many of these answers in the OP of the PLS Club thread. Some people don't even try to search first, either.


Totally agree.
On a side note, I will try the 96Hz (hopefully 120Hz) OC procedure tonight, if I have any questions I´m counting on you, M8









Cheers


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtirado*
> 
> I have this card: http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R7950-Twin-Frozr-3GD5-OC.html
> 
> Will it work with this monitor or will I need to purchase a Mini Display Port to DVI-D adapter as well?


It'll work just fine.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Thanks.
> Totally agree.
> On a side note, I will try the 96Hz (hopefully 120Hz) OC procedure tonight, if I have any questions I´m counting on you, M8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Wha? Who? Me?









Ok no prob though I bet you don't need me! Again, I would just use CRU.


----------



## hamzatm

Got hit by customs ordering two of these separately to the UK.

From excellentcastle he marked it down but UPS still charged about £60 at the door.

From dream-seller he marked it correctly, Fedex delivered it very quickly but a letter came a few weeks later charging about £80.

Matt from excellentcastle, glossy from dream-seller.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Hey the NHS ain't cheap.

What's the bleed situation?


----------



## pc-gamer

lads does your monitor ever reset it self to its 60hz refresh rate while the OC is on?

Happens me a few times now and I restart the pc and its back to 100hz


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> This is the truth..but it still gets aggravating for the rest of us to see the same questions over and over. Especially when many of them have not only been answered individually many times but also there are many of these answers in the OP of the PLS Club thread. Some people don't even try to search first, either.


I was going to suggest this a while ago but someone would need to do the work:

Create a list of commonly asked questions and their answers and put that on the first page of this thread OR create a "Questions when buying a Korean PLS monitor" thread and post all the questions and answers in there.

That way when people ask questions that have already been answered you can just link them to the thread (or 1st page of this thread) that will answer all their questions.

Its a little daunting to read through 130 pages for a simple question.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah! Like this?









(The FAQ section has answers to common questions)


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Hey the NHS ain't cheap.
> 
> What's the bleed situation?


No bleeding here









Not that I care enough to notice, I didn't go looking for it and taking dodgy-lighting'ed photos of nothing in particular to show to everyone else.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Got hit by customs ordering two of these separately to the UK.
> 
> From excellentcastle he marked it down but UPS still charged about £60 at the door.
> 
> From dream-seller he marked it correctly, Fedex delivered it very quickly but a letter came a few weeks later charging about £80.
> 
> Matt from excellentcastle, glossy from dream-seller.


You're right, I didn't need your help but thanks anyway ;-)
I have zero bleeding and zero dead pixels, I am happy. Which color profile you advise for 96hz and with how many clicks of brightness?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Try the Asus one from TFT (thought was too bright at 96 at first but now back down from 120 and it looks good still) but look the instructions there too for properly using an ICC as you gotta do the Use Windows calibration blah blah checkbox thing which is greyed out at first.

And I hate anyone with no bleed.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-gamer*
> 
> lads does your monitor ever reset it self to its 60hz refresh rate while the OC is on?
> 
> Happens me a few times now and I restart the pc and its back to 100hz


Well I noticed mine was back at 60 one day recently when it still set at and claimed 120. Vsync'd games capped at 60 is how I noticed. Redid CRU config and still so far so good tho now I pay more attention and also use CS Source graphics stress test now and then to be sure.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> No bleeding here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I care enough to notice, I didn't go looking for it and taking dodgy-lighting'ed photos of nothing in particular to show to everyone else.


If you had it as bad as some of us did then you wouldn't be able to help but to notice. I actually never knew backlight bleed could be that much of a issue and that annoying until I got this monitor. I pretty much would see it no matter what I was looking at even white screens you could see different colors where the blacklight was bleeding. I was able to fix my issue though last night.


----------



## Remmib

Hey boys, I heard some of you were getting 3 year SquareTrade warranties for $35ish?

How can I do this? When I was at checkout it only offered that for $50. My monitor has already arrived, can I buy still a warranty even though I received it today?

In case anyone was wondering, I bought mine from HuluStar. I don't believe there is any backlight bleed when looking directly on at the monitor (at the very least I do not notice it like I did with my Overlord Tempest X270OC which was damaged in shipping and had insane bleed). There is 1 dead pixel and 1 stuck pixel I believe. But they are so small and the monitor was so cheap that I just cannot complain. My monitor also OC'd without problems to 120Hz on a GTX560Ti and played Bad Company 2 so smoothly







. The bezel isn't that fat nor unattractive, however the glossy finish on the bezel is something I quite dislike. Since I have to open up the monitor casing to remove the stem for the mount (since I will be using the vesa mount) I am going to paint the bezel matte black (I'll make a guide). Overall, I am really happy.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slh28*
> 
> Why do you want to go above 60Hz if you're not gaming? 2560x1440 at 120Hz is quite a lot of pixels to push and I reckon a Geforce 210/HD 5450 might run quite hot and loud.


Because even on the desktop 60hz looks like crap. The cards you mentioned are passive.


----------



## trhead

I just got mine today. $309 from bigclothcraft. Its my first non TN monitor and so far its pretty good. Runs 96hz no problem and picture quality to me looks the same at all the frequencies I've tried (60 75 90 and 96hz).

Also I thought getting above 60 hz is going to be really complicated. I just selected 96hz in custom res in nvidia panel and it worked. Is that it? Do I only need those programs and patches for 120hz? Sorry if this is a stupid question but these Korean monitor threads are so huge its very hard to find info you want.

I only tested 1 game so far and 96hz works and looks much smoother than 60hz but not as smooth as my old Asus 120hz especially with LB on. I'm not complaining tho because the Asus cost me almost $800 (!) and picture quality is really bad in comparison. Plus 1080p is clearly way to low for a 27" desktop monitor

Overall I'm very happy with the purchase









EDIT: 99hz is the highest it can go with stock cable and no tweaks.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> I just got mine today. $309 from bigclothcraft. Its my first non TN monitor and so far its pretty good. Runs 96hz no problem and picture quality to me looks the same at all the frequencies I've tried (60 75 90 and 96hz).
> 
> Also I thought getting above 60 hz is going to be really complicated. I just selected 96hz in custom res in nvidia panel and it worked. Is that it? Do I only need those programs and patches for 120hz? Sorry if this is a stupid question but these Korean monitor threads are so huge its very hard to find info you want.
> 
> I only tested 1 game so far and 96hz works and looks much smoother than 60hz but not as smooth as my old Asus 120hz especially with LB on. I'm not complaining tho because the Asus cost me almost $800 (!) and picture quality is really bad in comparison. Plus 1080p is clearly way to low for a 27" desktop monitor
> 
> Overall I'm very happy with the purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 99hz is the highest it can go with stock cable and no tweaks.


Yes, if you follow the steps indicated in the other thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/0_100) it is pretty easy.
Do you notice any flicker (like a trobe effect) when you play a game? I can OC the monitor to 96Hz or 120Hz and only tried playing Metro Last Light but I see like a flicker that is very anoying.


----------



## trhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Yes, if you follow the steps indicated in the other thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/0_100) it is pretty easy.
> Do you notice any flicker (like a trobe effect) when you play a game? I can OC the monitor to 96Hz or 120Hz and only tried playing Metro Last Light but I see like a flicker that is very anoying.


Thanks. Ok I just patched drivers, 120hz works with no issues. I only tried 2 games, Quakelive and ezquake (Quake 1). There is no flicker or any weird things happening. There is a bit more ghosting compared to current 120hz TN gaming monitors (with LightBoost turned off!, LB is like CRT to my eyes so no need to compare) but this monitor gets very close. Fortunately there is 0 input lag. I can't feel it all.

I kinda feel like this monitor is going to die in 6 months because its so cheap and we're clearly not supposed to run it at 120hz LMAO. We'll see.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> Thanks. Ok I just patched drivers, 120hz works with no issues. I only tried 2 games, Quakelive and ezquake (Quake 1). There is no flicker or any weird things happening. There is a bit more ghosting compared to current 120hz TN gaming monitors (with LightBoost turned off!, LB is like CRT to my eyes so no need to compare) but this monitor gets very close. Fortunately there is 0 input lag. I can't feel it all.
> 
> I kinda feel like this monitor is going to die in 6 months because its so cheap and we're clearly not supposed to run it at 120hz LMAO. We'll see.


Me too, let´s see what happens over time








Regarding that squaretrade warranty people are always talking about, does it really cover monitors that are being overclocked?


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Me too, let´s see what happens over time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding that squaretrade warranty people are always talking about, does it really cover monitors that are being overclocked?


They can't tell if the monitor has been overclocked..unless you tell them.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brightbus*
> 
> They can't tell if the monitor has been overclocked..unless you tell them.


If you kill it with overclocking then RMA just saying it died, then that is RMA fraud, which is illegal.


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> If you kill it with overclocking then RMA just saying it died, then that is RMA fraud, which is illegal.


I'm just saying. People overclock video cards, root phones (which is much easier to tell nowadays then it use to be) etc all the time, and rma. Is it wrong? Yes, but people do it. Though I don't think anyone has killed one of these monitors with oc yet. If I'm wrong, please correct me.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

No we really still have no clue as to any possible negative effects. I can tell you one thing that almost surely _would_ probably void a ST claim--the bleed/play tape fix.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> I just got mine today. $309 from bigclothcraft. Its my first non TN monitor and so far its pretty good. Runs 96hz no problem and picture quality to me looks the same at all the frequencies I've tried (60 75 90 and 96hz).
> 
> Also I thought getting above 60 hz is going to be really complicated. I just selected 96hz in custom res in nvidia panel and it worked. Is that it? Do I only need those programs and patches for 120hz? Sorry if this is a stupid question but these Korean monitor threads are so huge its very hard to find info you want.
> 
> I only tested 1 game so far and 96hz works and looks much smoother than 60hz but not as smooth as my old Asus 120hz especially with LB on. I'm not complaining tho because the Asus cost me almost $800 (!) and picture quality is really bad in comparison. Plus 1080p is clearly way to low for a 27" desktop monitor
> 
> Overall I'm very happy with the purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 99hz is the highest it can go with stock cable and no tweaks.


Here is a video tutorial on how to OC it if you still need. Yes, the tutorial says that it is for another monitor, but it the exact same instruction set and patcher for our monitors too.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> No we really still have no clue as to any possible negative effects. I can tell you one thing that almost surely _would_ probably void a ST claim--the bleed/play tape fix.


All you have to do is say that the monitor came like that.


----------



## deFiniLoGy

Looks like a must have monitor...
Sad that my desk cant fit in a 27" monitor...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

As I once told another guy on a different forum...don't let a damn slab of wood (or lack thereof) stop you! And it turns out he didn't. Seriously, buy a used desk at resale shop or something. Or make one even.


----------



## drnilly007

Are these confirmed to be PLS panels?


----------



## faiyez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Are these confirmed to be PLS panels?


Yes. Samsung tech.


----------



## Pure2sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> If you kill it with overclocking then RMA just saying it died, then that is RMA fraud, which is illegal.


I don't see anywhere in the listings that says overclocking voids the warranty. Plus the fact that this is not a US product so I am thinking we are ok for now even if you kill it with overclocking. If it happens enough though, I am sure they will be putting something out there.


----------



## hamzatm

They don't die from overclocking.

Never heard a single tale of that out of the zillions who have these monitors and the catleaps etc.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> They don't die from overclocking.
> 
> Never heard a single tale of that out of the zillions who have these monitors and the catleaps etc.


Then we must ask: Why hasent Samsung, LG or Dell come up with a PLS/IPS monitor that works at 120 or even 96Hz yet?


----------



## damianzmd

hey guys i've got a little bit of back light bleeding at the bottom left toward the center. is there a way to fix this by taking it apart?


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Then we must ask: Why hasent Samsung, LG or Dell come up with a PLS/IPS monitor that works at 120 or even 96Hz yet?


Ask Samsung LG and Dell then, feel free.

If you want my opinion its because
1. it's not real 120Hz (or 96 or whatever) (i.e. it can't handle 3D games) because the IPS technology even if set to 120Hz cannot physically produce 120 distinct frames per second due to technological limits
2. 120Hz mode causes strange effects on the image, e.g. dark patches or gamma changes and changes of brightness, and this stuff (while some of us will not mind) is simply not acceptable for a manufacturer approved 120Hz monitor. If you are paying big bucks for a genuine 120Hz you will want it to be perfect.


----------



## Angerism

Hey all,

Just received mine from Hulustar, no dead pixels that I can find but seems like heavy BLB :/

Should contact him to try and ask if I can atempt to fix it or should I ask for a replacement?

Cheers


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well considering that even the worst back light bleed cases (this is not it) have been fixed so far with some tape I say you should go that route. Personally, even if they were totally willing to replace it for BLB (which they generally are not and most if not all of the listings say so), I would really be trying to avoid that route. What a pain and there is no real guarantee you won't get an even worse one back.

I am not sure about having to ask him first but go for it if that makes you more comfortable. There is plenty of info/examples around here especially in the PLS club thread on how to open it and what to do incl. the great video series below. Another good tip is to turn it on once you have the bezel off so you can see what effect the taping is having as you do it and fine tune the placement.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLnVkA6ZcoQv5piavGXZDJv3Wj2E4MT_iE


----------



## Angerism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Well considering that even the worst back light bleed cases (this is not it) have been fixed so far with some tape I say you should go that route. Personally, even if they were totally willing to replace it for BLB (which they generally are not and most if not all of the listings say so), I would really be trying to avoid that route. What a pain and there is no real guarantee you won't get an even worse one back.
> 
> I am not sure about having to ask him first but go for it if that makes you more comfortable. There is plenty of info/examples around here especially in the PLS club thread on how to open it and what to do incl. the great video series below. Another good tip is to turn it on once you have the bezel off so you can see what effect the taping is having as you do it and fine tune the placement.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLnVkA6ZcoQv5piavGXZDJv3Wj2E4MT_iE


Thanks Fella

Was a bit paranoid because I thought BLB would cause damage to monitor over time!

Will check out that video


----------



## wrigleyvillain

No it just based on crappy construction of the frame and such. In some cases it's because some of the clips holding the panel in are too tight.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deFiniLoGy*
> 
> Looks like a must have monitor...
> Sad that my desk cant fit in a 27" monitor...


Never let your desk stop you from awesome!


----------



## Paps.pt

Guys, check this explanation of the difference between this monitor at 60 and 120hz and a TN 120hz with light boost, very good post indeed :http://www.overclock.net/t/1393854/best-currently-available-120hz-monitor-for-gaming/0_50#post_20037716


----------



## fluffysheap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Then we must ask: Why hasent Samsung, LG or Dell come up with a PLS/IPS monitor that works at 120 or even 96Hz yet?


This generation of panel isn't capable of it without overclocking. There are several pieces to the chain that goes from the PC to your eyes, and the limiting factor here is in the panel electronics.

The PC sends the signal out in DVI or DisplayPort format, then there is a chip that converts that to another format called LVDS, and the LVDS signal is then in turn used by another chip to drive the actual pixels. This DVI/LVDS converter is basically the centerpiece of the Overlord PCBs. The DVI/DisplayPort receiver chip (which also deals with scaling, color conversion, OSDs, HDCP, and all the other stuff that is needed in a real-world display) is fairly standard but the actual driver chip is made by the panel maker to go with that specific panel. It just happened that some of the simpler DVI to LVDS converter chips (and, in turn the panel drivers) were overclockable. I believe this is the reason that there are color problems at high refresh on these panels: the driver chip doesn't have time to set the pixels properly before the next ones come in.

LVDS is a little like PCIe, the bandwidth is based on how many lanes there are. Unfortunately driving a high-resolution panel at 120Hz without going out of spec requires four LVDS lanes, but nobody makes a PLS/IPS driver chip that handles more than two. Of course, Samsung could make a four-lane LVDS chip to go with the panel but they have not, probably because they didn't know there would be a market for it (perhaps there might actually not be, or not enough of one). Adding LVDS lanes is a real cost to them, because each LVDS lane needs more circuit board space and its own wiring bundle as well as more expensive DP/DVI and panel driver chips. So to build such a thing requires a conscious decision by them to support 120Hz in a large-format monitor at a higher price.

Similarly a low resolution panel (1080p) is usually just one LVDS lane, but the 120/144Hz panels are two-lane. Unfortunately you can't take a two-lane LVDS chip off of a 120Hz TN panel and move it to an IPS/PLS panel because the driver chip is specific to the panel it goes with. LG probably has a two-lane 120Hz panel driver for 120Hz IPS TVs that could be adapted to a smaller (1080p) IPS panel, so I'd expect to see the first good-color-quality 120Hz monitors being 1920x1080 IPS.

The long range plan for manufacturers is to move to DisplayPort inside the monitor as well and stop using LVDS, and that will solve this particular problem, but nobody is doing that yet (AFAIK). It would also solve all the various DVI cabling problems, DVI is pretty marginal for high refresh at these resolutions. Maybe the 4K TVs or 2013 Dells are doing it, I don't really know. These panels certainly aren't.

The real improvement in motion blur comes from LightBoost (really, from strobing backlight, Lightboost is the whole end-to-end 3D system). It would be useless for 3D, but for gaming you could get good-quality motion blur at 90Hz with a strobe backlight. This would however cause almost a whole frame of lag (Lightboost now does, as well) but the lower the refresh rate, the more significant that becomes. At 120Hz, it's clearly worth it. At 90Hz, it's a little more questionable. At frequencies lower than 90Hz, flicker would start to become a problem. I don't consider myself terribly flicker-sensitive, but 85Hz is the minimum CRT refresh rate that doesn't cause eyestrain for me.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluffysheap*
> 
> This generation of panel isn't capable of it without overclocking. There are several pieces to the chain that goes from the PC to your eyes, and the limiting factor here is in the panel electronics.
> 
> The PC sends the signal out in DVI or DisplayPort format, then there is a chip that converts that to another format called LVDS, and the LVDS signal is then in turn used by another chip to drive the actual pixels. This DVI/LVDS converter is basically the centerpiece of the Overlord PCBs. The DVI/DisplayPort receiver chip (which also deals with scaling, color conversion, OSDs, HDCP, and all the other stuff that is needed in a real-world display) is fairly standard but the actual driver chip is made by the panel maker to go with that specific panel. It just happened that some of the simpler DVI to LVDS converter chips (and, in turn the panel drivers) were overclockable. I believe this is the reason that there are color problems at high refresh on these panels: the driver chip doesn't have time to set the pixels properly before the next ones come in.
> 
> LVDS is a little like PCIe, the bandwidth is based on how many lanes there are. Unfortunately driving a high-resolution panel at 120Hz without going out of spec requires four LVDS lanes, but nobody makes a PLS/IPS driver chip that handles more than two. Of course, Samsung could make a four-lane LVDS chip to go with the panel but they have not, probably because they didn't know there would be a market for it (perhaps there might actually not be, or not enough of one). Adding LVDS lanes is a real cost to them, because each LVDS lane needs more circuit board space and its own wiring bundle as well as more expensive DP/DVI and panel driver chips. So to build such a thing requires a conscious decision by them to support 120Hz in a large-format monitor at a higher price.
> 
> Similarly a low resolution panel (1080p) is usually just one LVDS lane, but the 120/144Hz panels are two-lane. Unfortunately you can't take a two-lane LVDS chip off of a 120Hz TN panel and move it to an IPS/PLS panel because the driver chip is specific to the panel it goes with. LG probably has a two-lane 120Hz panel driver for 120Hz IPS TVs that could be adapted to a smaller (1080p) IPS panel, so I'd expect to see the first good-color-quality 120Hz monitors being 1920x1080 IPS.
> 
> The long range plan for manufacturers is to move to DisplayPort inside the monitor as well and stop using LVDS, and that will solve this particular problem, but nobody is doing that yet (AFAIK). It would also solve all the various DVI cabling problems, DVI is pretty marginal for high refresh at these resolutions. Maybe the 4K TVs or 2013 Dells are doing it, I don't really know. These panels certainly aren't.
> 
> The real improvement in motion blur comes from LightBoost (really, from strobing backlight, Lightboost is the whole end-to-end 3D system). It would be useless for 3D, but for gaming you could get good-quality motion blur at 90Hz with a strobe backlight. This would however cause almost a whole frame of lag (Lightboost now does, as well) but the lower the refresh rate, the more significant that becomes. At 120Hz, it's clearly worth it. At 90Hz, it's a little more questionable. At frequencies lower than 90Hz, flicker would start to become a problem. I don't consider myself terribly flicker-sensitive, but 85Hz is the minimum CRT refresh rate that doesn't cause eyestrain for me.


Very insighfull info, thanks.
+ rep


----------



## Sniping

I feel so much smarter after reading that post haha thanks for posting that.


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I feel so much smarter after reading that post haha thanks for posting that.


You should simply because you understood it.


----------



## UNOE

That was a second post ... lol

Best second post I have seen.


----------



## Paps.pt

Anyone here tried that new Asus TN LightBoost monitor that can give us like a comparison? I never saw one so I don't really know.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Anyone here tried that new Asus TN LightBoost monitor that can give us like a comparison? I never saw one so I don't really know.


Have both, massive difference in motion blur and clarity.

These overclocked PLS/IPS monitors are veeeeery blurry compared to the new lightboost TN monitors. If motion clarity is your thing go for lightboost, that's what I'm sticking with! If you want massive resolution, 27" and better colours then the QNIX is better.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Have both, massive difference in motion blur and clarity.
> 
> These overclocked PLS/IPS monitors are veeeeery blurry compared to the new lightboost TN monitors. If motion clarity is your thing go for lightboost, that's what I'm sticking with! If you want massive resolution, 27" and better colours then the QNIX is better.


I don't notice any blur on the CrossOver 27Q LED.

Overall I prefer the Korean PLS/IPS monitors over the lightboost TN monitors.

PLS/IPS = higher image quality.

TN = lower image quality.


----------



## hamzatm

It is clearly visible to me, even simply moving the cursor I can tell the Korean monitor is blurry, in games I can tell the Korean monitor is waaaaaaay blurrier (i.e. you can't see anything while panning the camera, whereas with lightboost and 120FPS you can focus on objects and see stuff even while panning the camera).

I thought it was really obvious *shrugs*

Image quality in terms of colour, yes the TN is lesser in colours. In terms of clarity of moving pictures it is better.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

As I just said in the Club thread it is not at all obvious to me, for what that's worth.


----------



## hamzatm

Try moving the cursor fast (not that fast, just smoothly adjust the speed of it around the screen), and then focus on it, following it with your eyes as it moves. If you do that on a lightboost monitor, you can clearly follow the cursor around the screen. Your eyes can focus on it even when it's moving.

Now try that at 120Hz on a Korean monitor, I've tried it on both my QNIX's (from different sellers) and the results are the same - it blurs into itself such that your eyes can't follow it in full clarity. All you see is a fuzzed image of the cursor.

Let me know what you find

A better test is to use pixperan readability test. Lightboost on the 10% setting allows you to read it at speed 30 if you move your head fast along with the text (your eyes are literally too slow to follow speed 30 without your head lending some speed). I 100% doubt an overclocked QNIX could get you to even half that speed!


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Try moving the cursor fast, and then focusing on it, following it with your eyes as it moves. If you do that on a lightboost monitor, you can clearly follow the cursor around the screen. Your eyes can focus on it even when it's moving.
> 
> Now try that at 120Hz on a Korean monitor, I've tried it on both my QNIX's (from different sellers) and the results are the same - it blurs into itself such that your eyes can't follow it in full clarity. All you see is a fuzzed image of the cursor.
> 
> Let me know what you find
> 
> A better test is to use pixperan readability test. Lightboost on the 10% setting allows you to read it at speed 30 if you move your head fast along with the text (your eyes are literally too slow to follow speed 30 without your head lending some speed). I 100% doubt an overclocked QNIX could get you to even half that speed!


When i did testing the Asus monitor with lightboost was indeed better in terms of a blur out effect but that does not negate the 120hz capability of the qnix monitor. The lightboost hack makes it look far cleaner than 120hz(which is indicated in the name). With overclocking the qnix to 120hz you can expect 120hz response nothing better and maybe slightly worse if you do not have perfect stability at that refresh rate. This is not disputable and should be obvious as it is a new tech that the qnix does not have.

This is why for complete straight response in gaming lightboost wins probably by a long shot. Overall i still preferred the Qnix at 120hz+ due to colors.


----------



## hamzatm

I do agree!

On another note, in reality an overclocked 120Hz Qnix is not as good as a normal (non-lightboost) 120Hz TN panel in terms of motion clarity (blur). You do get the good effect of the extra responsiveness that 120Hz gives (which is a major benefit), but you don't get as much motion blur reduction as a standard 120Hz TN would provide. This has been mentioned by various people on different forums, and the apparent reason is that current IPS/PLS technology cannot fully handle switching colours 120 times a second, so the image tends to blur more than a TN would.

The difference between QNIX 120Hz and normal 120Hz is more subtle and harder to spot, (compared to the difference between QNIX 120Hz and lightboost which is easier to spot). I noticed it when focusing on the mouse cursor, then moving it around while staying focused on it (as mentioned above).

I presume pixperan would turn up the difference too.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I don't notice any blur on the CrossOver 27Q LED.
> 
> Overall I prefer the Korean PLS/IPS monitors over the lightboost TN monitors.
> 
> PLS/IPS = higher image quality.
> 
> TN = lower image quality.


But did you get to try both, like hamzatm? I also have a feeling that 96Hz in this monitor does not look as fluid as my Samsung Syncmaster CRT @100Hz. Even so, it looks pretty good, I dont see too many blurry images when I play a game. Been playing Metro Last Light and finally Fraps is confirming that sometimes I get the full 96Fps...most of the times is between 50 and 65Fps...is great the game, love it, very creepy, you should try it.


----------



## hamzatm

CRT's have no motion blur at all, in general all LCD monitors (flat panel displays) are worse than a CRT.

The closest thing to a CRT is a lightboost enabled Asus VG248QE or the BenQ XL2411T (same panel), and these are very close - almost 100% as good as a CRT in terms of motion clarity (no blur).

The overclocked Korean's are not as good for motion blur, as you have experienced. They do look nicer in colours though


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

I know this has been answered in the op but there is not enough info, My monitor currently has the bezel of and the panel can be taken out, I am trying to fix the massive amount of glow eminating from my top right corner but the guide just says do it. is it safe to take of the metal surrounding the screen? Do I just rip the tape off that they have placed. How do I get the bright glow to get away when both bezels are off.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> I know this has been answered in the op but there is not enough info, My monitor currently has the bezel of and the panel can be taken out, I am trying to fix the massive amount of glow eminating from my top right corner but the guide just says do it. is it safe to take of the metal surrounding the screen? Do I just rip the tape off that they have placed. How do I get the bright glow to get away when both bezels are off.


I got rid of the light bleed by taping it. The last few pages of the other monitor thread seems to have some more information on how to do the mod. I posted some picture there too.

But there is some other methods other people have tried as well on the same page or just before that.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/1700_100#post_20026124


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> CRT's have no motion blur at all, in general all LCD monitors (flat panel displays) are worse than a CRT.
> 
> The closest thing to a CRT is a lightboost enabled Asus VG248QE or the BenQ XL2411T (same panel), and these are very close - almost 100% as good as a CRT in terms of motion clarity (no blur).
> 
> The overclocked Korean's are not as good for motion blur, as you have experienced. They do look nicer in colours though


Yeah others in the Club thread recently have said coming from 2ms TN panels they do notice some blur (though not in all games). I guess I am glad I don't though no one is saying such is awful or ruining their experience.

Speaking of that thread I think I am going to follow the lead of others (lots of activity there overnight; none here) and just start posting there only. A single thread is better.


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I got rid of the light bleed by taping it. The last few pages of the other monitor thread seems to have some more information on how to do the mod. I posted some picture there too.
> 
> But there is some other methods other people have tried as well on the same page or just before that.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/1700_100#post_20026124


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I got rid of the light bleed by taping it. The last few pages of the other monitor thread seems to have some more information on how to do the mod. I posted some picture there too.
> 
> But there is some other methods other people have tried as well on the same page or just before that.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/1700_100#post_20026124


That looks like an awesome improvement, My monitor gets worse when I put additional pressure on the corner that is glowing and seems like it is too tight. I'm at work not but should I attempt your fix when I get home, Is the glow caused from the back-light or the panel being warped?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> That looks like an awesome improvement, My monitor gets worse when I put additional pressure on the corner that is glowing and seems like it is too tight. I'm at work not but should I attempt your fix when I get home, Is the glow caused from the back-light or the panel being warped?


In your case if its worse when you push on it you will probably have to do what I did and lift that corner. Its likely the frame not the panel or the back light. You can try to gentle bend frame too. I could see the obvious bow while looked at the edge of the frame from the side. I knew what corner was the problem just by looking at the side. But you might be able to just loosen clips of the frame so its not so tight. But I didn't even try that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah others in the Club thread recently have said coming from 2ms TN panels they do notice some blur (though not in all games). I guess I am glad I don't though no one is saying such is awful or ruining their experience.
> 
> Speaking of that thread I think I am going to follow the lead of others (lots of activity there overnight; none here) and just start posting there only. A single thread is better.


The blur is more on this panel than my SA950 Samsung TN. But for some reason I don't get as much tearing on high frame games like Portal 2 with vsync disabled on TN panel I would still get tearing. I like it with vsync off no input lag now no tearing. Just a little bit more blurry while turning. But the tearing was much more annoying than the blur.


----------



## faiyez

I was wondering what to do for games that have a 'motion blur' feature. Should I turn it off? Since the monitor already has blur







Or is it an entirely different blur?


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faiyez*
> 
> I was wondering what to do for games that have a 'motion blur' feature. Should I turn it off? Since the monitor already has blur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it an entirely different blur?


good question. Anyone?


----------



## UNOE

I have always turned it off on every game. Looks horrible to me. If you like blur when you move then leave it on pretty simple.


----------



## hamzatm

Be careful or you'll start blurring the blur. Eyes won't be able to handle it!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faiyez*
> 
> I was wondering what to do for games that have a 'motion blur' feature. Should I turn it off? Since the monitor already has blur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it an entirely different blur?


It's an entirely different blur that is game specific to add a sense of realism when you move so fast, like it's perfect for racing games.


----------



## Heliar

Gonna order one of the QNIX matte screens from hulustar today I think, just got a few questions that I'd like cleared up.

-Should I contact hulustar after purchase to tell them what price I want to put down for customs or does s/he contact me them selves. (UK) I'm thinking somewhere below £135 since that's the threshold for duty tax, at least thats what the HMRC site says. I don't feel too comfortable with saying below 35 cause if it gets damaged/lost i'll lose way too much money. But then again I've yet to hear any horror stories about someone's monitor getting lost or damaged.

-Why does hulustar have the same monitors for different prices and some with postage price while others free?

-Says on his shop there is a 10-15% sale going on. The prices haven't changed on the monitors or do I need to contact them about it?

-I hear a lot about the power adapters failing can someone recommend a safe bet to purchase in UK?

-Has anyone sent back their monitors? I got a quote for like £100-200 seems a bit odd that they would pay your shipping costs which is almost same price as the monitor.

Thanks.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faiyez*
> 
> I was wondering what to do for games that have a 'motion blur' feature. Should I turn it off? Since the monitor already has blur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it an entirely different blur?


Rofl. Don't turn it on if you don't want blurry motion in FPS games especially.


----------



## n0ypi

I'm currently in the market for a 27" monitor and this has caught my attention. My question is how is it for gaming and photo editing? I only play battlefield 3 and will play BF4, Dota2, and Sc2 Hot. And I use Adobe CS5 and Lightroom for my editing. My current monitor is a asus vs247h-p which was amazing when I first got it from upgrading from a 15"crt =) but now it's time to upgrade!


----------



## faiyez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heliar*
> 
> -Has anyone sent back their monitors? I got a quote for like £100-200 seems a bit odd that they would pay your shipping costs which is almost same price as the monitor.


They ship in bulk which means they surely get a deal from the courier.


----------



## Bruennis

When powering on your monitor, does anyone notice a quick flash of red before the monitor displays?

Monitor is an X-star DP2710


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> I'm currently in the market for a 27" monitor and this has caught my attention. My question is how is it for gaming and photo editing? I only play battlefield 3 and will play BF4, Dota2, and Sc2 Hot. And I use Adobe CS5 and Lightroom for my editing. My current monitor is a asus vs247h-p which was amazing when I first got it from upgrading from a 15"crt =) but now it's time to upgrade!


Excellent for both gaming and photo editing.

PLS displays are arguably better than IPS displays. PLS and IPS displays are generally the best for photo editing because of their very high color accuracy and excellent image quality.

The QNIX and X-STAR PLS displays can be overclocked to 120Hz which means they have excellent responsiveness which is what you want for gaming.


----------



## slh28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heliar*
> 
> Gonna order one of the QNIX matte screens from hulustar today I think, just got a few questions that I'd like cleared up.
> 
> -Should I contact hulustar after purchase to tell them what price I want to put down for customs or does s/he contact me them selves. (UK) I'm thinking somewhere below £135 since that's the threshold for duty tax, at least thats what the HMRC site says. I don't feel too comfortable with saying below 35 cause if it gets damaged/lost i'll lose way too much money. But then again I've yet to hear any horror stories about someone's monitor getting lost or damaged.
> 
> -Why does hulustar have the same monitors for different prices and some with postage price while others free?
> 
> -Says on his shop there is a 10-15% sale going on. The prices haven't changed on the monitors or do I need to contact them about it?
> 
> -I hear a lot about the power adapters failing can someone recommend a safe bet to purchase in UK?
> 
> -Has anyone sent back their monitors? I got a quote for like £100-200 seems a bit odd that they would pay your shipping costs which is almost same price as the monitor.
> 
> Thanks.


- Contact them first, be proactive








What price you want them to put is up to you and how much risk you want to take, I asked for £35. Also make sure he marks as gift.

- They're listed in different currencies, ebay converts them to your home currency. Pick the GBP one which should have free shipping and also you won't be hit with any FX fees when you come to pay.

- Buy a £3 UK 3-pin plug off amazon/ebay and ditch the adapter.


----------



## trhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> When powering on your monitor, does anyone notice a quick flash of red before the monitor displays?
> 
> Monitor is an X-star DP2710


Yes, its red and green on my QNIX QX2710.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah they do that. It does so on it's own without a video signal from the PC.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> I'm currently in the market for a 27" monitor and this has caught my attention. My question is how is it for gaming and photo editing? I only play battlefield 3 and will play BF4, Dota2, and Sc2 Hot. And I use Adobe CS5 and Lightroom for my editing. My current monitor is a asus vs247h-p which was amazing when I first got it from upgrading from a 15"crt =) but now it's time to upgrade!


It's amazing man.

Get it, it will not disappoint.


----------



## Eckson

Mine actually showed up today within 2 business days. No stuck pixels are anything except where it was damaged in shipping.



http://imgur.com/a


Currently Hulustar putting in a claim with DHL.

I work in shipping so I know this is going to be a pointing fingers at each other process.

DHL is going to claim it wasn't packaged correctly for an international shipment, and Hulustar is going to blame them for poor handling.

We'll see, worst comes to worst I'll put in a claim with Paypal and E-bay, although I would rather not go that route as I believe in the product and the shipper.


----------



## Paps.pt

Damm, that's too bad, I hope you can sort out the matter in no time.


----------



## brightbus

Ouch, that thing definitely got thrown around!


----------



## Eckson

So do I, plugged it in and it was great, overclocked to 96hz no problem and the color was great. couldn't find any other defects besides The damage. the actual seating was perfect too no play or anything.

Edit: The biggest issue was that it wasn't wrapped in any sort of foam it was wrapped in a rubberized plastic so there wasn't any visible damage until I cut it off.


----------



## brightbus

Man that sucks. Looks like maybe something heavy was set on top of it? You work in shipping, what does it look like to you?


----------



## Eckson

It actually looks like it was compressed, there wasn't a strike mark where the panel is bent so it looks like it was hit on the edge there by something much heavier causing it to bow inwards causing the damage to the bezel and the panel.

Generally when a LCD is hit on the panel with enough force to bend it like that it cracks, so that's what it looks like to me.

Realistically these displays should be shipped double boxed, the outer box should have a much higher edge crush. Either way I don't believe it would have helped in this case.


----------



## edouble

So tempted to grab one of these, but I've been using a monitor with a 2ms response time for so long that I'm scared to take the risk. I'm one of those guys who really notices screen tearing, so I suspected I'd be the same way with ghosting.

My only reason for getting this would be for gaming. (all different kinds of games, twitchy FPSs included)


----------



## Heliar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slh28*
> 
> - Contact them first, be proactive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What price you want them to put is up to you and how much risk you want to take, I asked for £35. Also make sure he marks as gift.
> 
> - They're listed in different currencies, ebay converts them to your home currency. Pick the GBP one which should have free shipping and also you won't be hit with any FX fees when you come to pay.
> 
> - Buy a £3 UK 3-pin plug off amazon/ebay and ditch the adapter.


I thought these monitors plug into a power brick first and then you plug in your 3-pin connector. I think I didn't make it clear enough to what I was referring to exactly. I was wondering about the power brick itself.


----------



## Eckson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heliar*
> 
> I thought these monitors plug into a power brick first and then you plug in your 3-pin connector. I think I didn't make it clear enough to what I was referring to exactly. I was wondering about the power brick itself.


This is exactly how it works. I used my own cable for the brick while i was testing the panel.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edouble*
> 
> So tempted to grab one of these, but I've been using a monitor with a 2ms response time for so long that I'm scared to take the risk. I'm one of those guys who really notices screen tearing, so I suspected I'd be the same way with ghosting.
> 
> My only reason for getting this would be for gaming. (all different kinds of games, twitchy FPSs included)


Eh I don't know if I would make that assessment; screen tearing is a very obvious thing. A few people coming from 2ms say they do notice some motion blur but none say they regret getting the display.

Or you could sell it in 6 months when they are $500+ (Ok sure no one knows that for sure nor what else may hit the market etc but based on what happened with Catleap 2B prices...)


----------



## LReyes66

Im in the market for a 1440 monitor for under $400. Originally my eyes were set on either catleaps, crossover, or monoprice/auria. Then I found out that these can be overclocked to run 120hz... heck even 96hz is better then 60hz.

Why not hit 2 birds (upgrading to 1440p and 120hz) with 1 stone? ... so I ask: Wheres the best place to purchase them and sellers? Ebay? Amazon?


----------



## pieman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eckson*
> 
> Mine actually showed up today within 2 business days. No stuck pixels are anything except where it was damaged in shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> Currently Hulustar putting in a claim with DHL.
> 
> I work in shipping so I know this is going to be a pointing fingers at each other process.
> 
> DHL is going to claim it wasn't packaged correctly for an international shipment, and Hulustar is going to blame them for poor handling.
> 
> We'll see, worst comes to worst I'll put in a claim with Paypal and E-bay, although I would rather not go that route as I believe in the product and the shipper.


What's the big deal??....Clearly someone was attempting to make it a Samsung flexi/curved PLS panel. You should be grateful..... those Samsung flexi/curved OLED tv are going to cost big time!!


----------



## edouble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Eh I don't know if I would make that assessment; screen tearing is a very obvious thing. A few people coming from 2ms say they do notice some motion blur but none say they regret getting the display.
> 
> Or you could sell it in 6 months when they are $500+ (Ok sure no one knows that for sure nor what else may hit the market etc but based on what happened with Catleap 2B prices...)


It'd be one thing if I were buying the monitor from Best Buy or something, but if I were to grab this monitor off of Ebay and then realize that I can't handle the ghosting - what is my recourse then? I could always try to sell it, I suppose, but oh man, the wife would not be pleased


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, I got a couple questions. Right now I have 2 screens both at 1920x1200 that I have taken pictures of and am ready to sell. But before I do, I want to make sure I have a plan for my future screen.

By far, the best quality screen I have ever seen is the samsung series 9 pls monitor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001565 . I am wondering if anyone knows if these screens look the same way. Logic would tell me that the X-star would look pretty darn close to it, but I just want to double check.

I also don't know if I should go with the Qnix or Xstar. I read the main post, and from what I understand Qnix seems to be a more reliable overclocker, but does anyone have more experience to guide me to the right monitor?

Lastly, who is a cheap, reliable, and trustworthy ebay seller?

The sooner I get these questions answered the better.

Thanks in advance


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Im in the market for a 1440 monitor for under $400. Originally my eyes were set on either catleaps, crossover, or monoprice/auria. Then I found out that these can be overclocked to run 120hz... heck even 96hz is better then 60hz.
> 
> Why not hit 2 birds (upgrading to 1440p and 120hz) with 1 stone? ... so I ask: Wheres the best place to purchase them and sellers? Ebay? Amazon?


Also how long is shipping with Korean vendors? I'm the kind of person that will only order online if it has free or fast shipping.

If I can find a vendor that has stock domestically (amazon) I may lean purchasing from them.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hamzatm

superfast

like 3 days to the UK, with the weekend was like 4 days total


----------



## herericc

Mine came from Hulustar on ebay (i was one of the first 10 people to order one from him) it arrived 5 days from when i ordered incluyding the weekend.

The shipping was free, and that was from korea to Canada.


----------



## brightbus

Monitor number three taking longer to get here. Whole day without any shipping status updates, unlike the last two.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edouble*
> 
> So tempted to grab one of these, but I've been using a monitor with a 2ms response time for so long that I'm scared to take the risk. I'm one of those guys who really notices screen tearing, so I suspected I'd be the same way with ghosting.
> 
> My only reason for getting this would be for gaming. (all different kinds of games, twitchy FPSs included)


Well, this isn't the monitor you want if you are serious about being competitive in twitchy FPS games (CS:GO, TF2, Tribes, QuakeLive)...that monitor is the Asus VG248QE.

But this monitor will be better than the standard 60Hz TN panels most people have and be great all around for all other games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Im in the market for a 1440 monitor for under $400. Originally my eyes were set on either catleaps, crossover, or monoprice/auria. Then I found out that these can be overclocked to run 120hz... heck even 96hz is better then 60hz.
> 
> Why not hit 2 birds (upgrading to 1440p and 120hz) with 1 stone? ... so I ask: Wheres the best place to purchase them and sellers? Ebay? Amazon?


Ebay, from Hulustar - http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-2-ll-2560x1440-WQHD-Samsung-PLS-Monitor-Matt-Screen-/130868312541
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, I got a couple questions. Right now I have 2 screens both at 1920x1200 that I have taken pictures of and am ready to sell. But before I do, I want to make sure I have a plan for my future screen.
> 
> By far, the best quality screen I have ever seen is the samsung series 9 pls monitor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001565 . I am wondering if anyone knows if these screens look the same way. Logic would tell me that the X-star would look pretty darn close to it, but I just want to double check.
> 
> I also don't know if I should go with the Qnix or Xstar. I read the main post, and from what I understand Qnix seems to be a more reliable overclocker, but does anyone have more experience to guide me to the right monitor?
> 
> Lastly, who is a cheap, reliable, and trustworthy ebay seller?
> The sooner I get these questions answered the better.
> Thanks in advance


I can't be 100% sure, but I'd bet that these are indeed the same panels that are in the Samsung Series 9 PLS monitors. However, the panels in the one Samsung is selling are all A+ grade, the ones we are getting in the Qnix are A and A- grade, meaning they can have 1 or 2 dead/stuck pixels, but believe me, the pixels are so small that it really isn't worth fretting over, especially since you are saving stupid amounts of money...hell you could almost buy 4 of these for that Samsung monitor you linked.

I'd go with Qnix, since that is what I got, and it is beautiful and overclocked to 120Hz without a problem.

Go with Hulustar, link is above in my response to that other guy. Fast and free shipping.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Also how long is shipping with Korean vendors? I'm the kind of person that will only order online if it has free or fast shipping.


Shipping was fast as hell, I ordered on a late Friday night and it came on the following Wednesday...that's impressive for coming from South Korea for free!


----------



## brightbus

Yup shippings pretty fast. Hulustar seems like the one to use. My last one is still sitting at customs status updated


----------



## LReyes66

$317 whata price lol.

Will be ordering sometime soon then. So pretty much these qx2710 are pretty much identical to all the other Korean budget monitors in terms of picture quality right?

I originally had my eyes set on auria's, then monoprice, then crossover and now qx2710 since I get hit 2 birds with 1 stone w/ the 1440p and 120hz

What are the odds of getting a deadpixel when you dont get the pixel perfect monitor? It seems like they would give u a batch with a known dead pixel or 2 if you dont pay for perfect? I wouldnt mind if a had a dead pixel on the edges or corner but if its in the middle of the screen id become OCD about it.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, I got a couple questions. Right now I have 2 screens both at 1920x1200 that I have taken pictures of and am ready to sell. But before I do, I want to make sure I have a plan for my future screen.
> 
> By far, the best quality screen I have ever seen is the samsung series 9 pls monitor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001565 . I am wondering if anyone knows if these screens look the same way. Logic would tell me that the X-star would look pretty darn close to it, but I just want to double check.
> 
> I also don't know if I should go with the Qnix or Xstar. I read the main post, and from what I understand Qnix seems to be a more reliable overclocker, but does anyone have more experience to guide me to the right monitor?
> 
> Lastly, who is a cheap, reliable, and trustworthy ebay seller?
> 
> The sooner I get these questions answered the better.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I do believe that these aren't the same panels as the one in the Series 9 because the Series 9 has a bit lower GTG repsonse time, and on top of that one of the marketing points they use is that the Series 9 panels are all calibrated, while these Korean monitors obviously aren't. More people own the Qnix, but there's no real proof that one's better than the other. Most of the sellers that sell this panel are big reliable sellers, no one's trying to rip you off or anything, just try to find the cheapest one you can. I got my pixel perfect panel for $317 for reference if you're looking for a good price, you should be able to find a normal one at around $290.


----------



## Sniping

Someone should really make an FAQ for these monitors too.


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Someone should really make an FAQ for these monitors too.


There is a faq. It's on page one of the club page

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star#


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> $317 whata price lol.
> 
> Will be ordering sometime soon then. So pretty much these qx2710 are pretty much identical to all the other Korean budget monitors in terms of picture quality right?
> 
> I originally had my eyes set on auria's, then monoprice, then crossover and now qx2710 since I get hit 2 birds with 1 stone w/ the 1440p and 120hz
> 
> What are the odds of getting a deadpixel when you dont get the pixel perfect monitor? It seems like they would give u a batch with a known dead pixel or 2 if you dont pay for perfect? I wouldnt mind if a had a dead pixel on the edges or corner but if its in the middle of the screen id become OCD about it.


I'd say that these panels, since they are PLS, have better picture quality than the Aurias, Monoprice, and Crossover...not to mention these can be overclocked...also the bezel is nicer on these (at least compared to the Aurias)

I mean no one can say what the chances are of you getting a dead pixel... the guarantee is that it will have between zero and two (unless you pay extra). Out of almost 3.7 million pixels, I doubt you'll notice that much.


----------



## derfer

Coming from the Crossover to this I have to call bull on PLS being better. After going through 20 some profiles, 8 of my own, I can safely say this compares poorly to my out of box 27q settings. I'm really torn on which to keep because I would miss the 96hz, but looking at this x-star too long makes me feel like blood is pouring from my eyes.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Coming from the Crossover to this I have to call bull on PLS being better. After going through 20 some profiles, 8 of my own, I can safely say this compares poorly to my out of box 27q settings. I'm really torn on which to keep because I would miss the 96hz, but looking at this x-star too long makes me feel like blood is pouring from my eyes.


PLS is essentially IPS so I don't see how this explanation makes any sense.

The Korean PLS monitors can be overclocked to 120Hz while the IPS monitors can't.


----------



## Eckson

Quote:


> What's the big deal??....Clearly someone was attempting to make it a Samsung flexi/curved PLS panel. You should be grateful..... those Samsung flexi/curved OLED tv are going to cost big time!!


Le sigh, trying to get an update from him but nothing yet.


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eckson*
> 
> Le sigh, trying to get an update from him but nothing yet.


Talking about the seller? Could be the time difference. Don't know if youre in usa or not, but the local time in Korea as of the time of this post is 1038 pm. So not out of the question for it to be a day or so between responses.


----------



## Eckson

With past discussions with the seller the communication starts around 3am and ends about 3pm

set up a claim with DHL waiting for them to communicate with NA DHL, they should be contacting me about it sometime in the future. hopefully it's today or tomorrow.


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eckson*
> 
> With past discussions with the seller the communication starts around 3am and ends about 3pm
> 
> set up a claim with DHL waiting for them to communicate with NA DHL, they should be contacting me about it sometime in the future. hopefully it's today or tomorrow.


Ah hopefully you get it all settled out. I didn't like dealing with dhl when I had problems with my first shipment. They don't have much presence here anymore since they stopped domestic shipping in the us.


----------



## Eckson

Yeah, we have a normal delivery drive so if they want to pick it up i'll lug it here on the train and they can grab it from me at work.

I feel better now they kept asking me to confirm the same information 2-3 times and i was getting a little jaded with the whole process but now that he's got it in motion i'm confident it will be figured out.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Someone should really make an FAQ for these monitors too.


Fantastic idea


----------



## LReyes66

Not saying that I will... but IF i do decide to get the pixel perfect packge and the monitor i get does indeed have a dead pixel, how is the process?

Is it like any warranty service where you send in the monitor and be monitorless til they send a new one?

or do they actually send you a new one first, and then send the defective one back?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Not saying that I will... but IF i do decide to get the pixel perfect packge and the monitor i get does indeed have a dead pixel, how is the process?
> 
> Is it like any warranty service where you send in the monitor and be monitorless til they send a new one?
> 
> or do they actually send you a new one first, and then send the defective one back?


You send the monitor back, and then once they get it, they ship one back. So you'll be monitor-less for a certain length of time.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Fantastic idea


lol


----------



## Sniping

Sorry, wasn't aware that there was an FAQ there. I checked it once when the thread was made and subbed.


----------



## Koehler

What are the differences between the QNIX and X-STAR brands?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> What are the differences between the QNIX and X-STAR brands?


This has been covered several times. They are from the same manufacturer and for the PLS they are the same panel in the same casing. So simple answer is they are a sticker apart.

Also Koehler i am pretty sure you were in the discusion of this before when it was previously addresses? Just saying


----------



## LReyes66

Check out the FAQ

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> This has been covered several times. They are from the same manufacturer and for the PLS they are the same panel in the same casing. So simple answer is they are a sticker apart.
> 
> Also Koehler i am pretty sure you were in the discusion of this before when it was previously addresses? Just saying


Well I kept asking and never got the answer.

I think I like X-STAR better as a brand name.

Will compare it to my CrossOver 27Q.


----------



## ABeta

Is there a difference between using dvi-d and dvi-i port?


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> Is there a difference between using dvi-d and dvi-i port?


Short answer is no but only if it can handle the bandwidth.

Ill let someone else do the long answer.


----------



## ABeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> Short answer is no but only if it can handle the bandwidth.
> 
> Ill let someone else do the long answer.


So really no difference? I know DVI-I is able to handle analog and digital, while DVI-D is just digital.
I notice I am starting to get scanlines when it was fine when I first received the monitor? Is something degrading?


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> So really no difference? I know DVI-I is able to handle analog and digital, while DVI-D is just digital.
> I notice I am starting to get scanlines when it was fine when I first received the monitor? Is something degrading?


Need more info. Have you overclocked at all? Have you made sure both ends of the cable are plugged in tight?


----------



## ABeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brightbus*
> 
> Need more info. Have you overclocked at all? Have you made sure both ends of the cable are plugged in tight?


I am OCed to 120hz. When I first received the monitor, I could get 130hz with minor scanlines, now there is heavy scanlines. The same for 120hz, I used to be able to just type in 2560 x 1440 and 120hz and put the profile as LCD Standard in CRU and be done with it. The pixel clock would land on 497 mhz, now I have to manually set timings to where my pixel clock is ~ 470 mhz, anything higher = scanlines.

i've tried reseating the cable, tried both 28 AWG and a 24 AWG cable, surprisingly the 28 AWG yields better results. I am running SLI and even tried rotating the cards around, tried a different bridge and uninstall Nvidia drivers and redo the pixel clock patch.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> I am OCed to 120hz. When I first received the monitor, I could get 130hz with minor scanlines, now there is heavy scanlines. The same for 120hz, I used to be able to just type in 2560 x 1440 and 120hz and put the profile as LCD Standard in CRU and be done with it. The pixel clock would land on 497 mhz, now I have to manually set timings to where my pixel clock is ~ 470 mhz, anything higher = scanlines.
> 
> i've tried reseating the cable, tried both 28 AWG and a 24 AWG cable, surprisingly the 28 AWG yields better results. I am running SLI and even tried rotating the cards around, tried a different bridge and uninstall Nvidia drivers and redo the pixel clock patch.


There is literally no benefit of overclocking over 120Hz.

Even 90Hz is noticeably much better than 60Hz.


----------



## Eckson

Update:

New monitor shipped. DHL didn't even deem it worthy to pick up the old one which is fine with me because its pretty functional as a secondary monitor.

We'll see what condition my new one arrives in.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

So you are thinking you might get to keep both?


----------



## Eckson

I believe so.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> Is there a difference between using dvi-d and dvi-i port?


DVI-I vs DVI-D doesn't matter - however, many AMD video cards starting with the 6000 series run a single DL-DVI port with the other being SL-DVI. Often, this results in the DVI-I port being dual link and the DVI-D port being single link (or vice versa). In this case, it might _seem_ to matter, but it's an issue of the SL/DL nature of the port, not necessarily the DVI-I/DVI-D nature of the port. About the only thing that _really_ matters is that if you use a DL-DVI-I port instead of the DL-DVI-D port, then you won't be able to run a DVI->VGA converter to a VGA only monitor.


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eckson*
> 
> I believe so.


Don't u ship out the old one b4 yo u get a new one?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ABeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> DVI-I vs DVI-D doesn't matter - however, many AMD video cards starting with the 6000 series run a single DL-DVI port with the other being SL-DVI. Often, this results in the DVI-I port being dual link and the DVI-D port being single link (or vice versa). In this case, it might _seem_ to matter, but it's an issue of the SL/DL nature of the port, not necessarily the DVI-I/DVI-D nature of the port. About the only thing that _really_ matters is that if you use a DL-DVI-I port instead of the DL-DVI-D port, then you won't be able to run a DVI->VGA converter to a VGA only monitor.


Okay makes sense. What I am thinking is I may have damaged something in the process of finding my highest OC for this monitor. Perhaps I damaged my video card? Thus, the scanlines showing up for refresh rates that weren't there before. Perhaps I pushed the monitor too far?


----------



## Eckson

DHL is paying for it since it was handled poorly during shipping causing severe damage to the bezel and bending the panel in the middle slightly.

The claims rep asked for the pictures of specific things so i took them and sent them to her and i guess she warranted that the pictures showed a good enough story that it was their fault and that the panel isn't worth the cost to pick up.


----------



## Pure2sin

I agree about the eyes bleeding comment coming from the IPS LG to this PLS Samsung. I cannot for the life of me get any color profile to look as good as the IPS LG.

I am wondering if it's possible that because this is matte and the IPS LG is glossy that might be the difference.


----------



## Eckson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> I agree about the eyes bleeding comment coming from the IPS LG to this PLS Samsung. I cannot for the life of me get any color profile to look as good as the IPS LG.
> 
> I am wondering if it's possible that because this is matte and the IPS LG is glossy that might be the difference.


My monitor career was completely ruined by my FHD2400 sure its got some ghosting here and there and some black light bleed. but it was my first glossy panel (i still use it) and the colors just sock you in the face.

I've bought two matte monitors one from Samsung and one from Gateway and always been disappointing with it (everything is washed out) so when it came down to choosing Gloss or Matte there was no other choice. Even though the monitor was damaged I used it for a little while and man I was so happy something compares to the color of my fhd2400.

It honestly made my jaw drop, I am so happy.

Some can argue that over saturated colors aren't "natural" looking but for what I want (gaming) I love the pop and vibrancy of a glossy monitor.


----------



## LReyes66

Currently using 2 24" inch monitors... a matte benQ and a Glossy dell s2440L.

Colors looked better on the dell and sharper... but the thing that ruins it for me is the glare. My pc desk is in my office w/ a window that makes the room bright during the day so it sucks.


----------



## Eckson

Yeah all depends on your set up.


----------



## jayhay

Here's a question. My 560Ti no longer down clocks it's frequency at idle. Currently I'm sitting at 880Mhz, with no changes in frequency at idle and no OC software installed (like Afterburner). Anyone else experience this with the patch for Nvidia drivers? Hope I can resolve this. I hate running my graphics at full blast when doing nothing. Btw, I'm oc'd to 103.


----------



## LReyes66

Think you posted that question in the wrongggg thread.


----------



## jayhay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Think you posted that question in the wrongggg thread.


Lol. I have the matte QNIX. And I'm running a 560ti with the patched nvidia drivers. My rig no longer down clocks the gpu clock/memory frequency. I'm wondering if it is due to the patch. I'm OC'd to 103.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure2sin*
> 
> I agree about the eyes bleeding comment coming from the IPS LG to this PLS Samsung. I cannot for the life of me get any color profile to look as good as the IPS LG.
> 
> I am wondering if it's possible that because this is matte and the IPS LG is glossy that might be the difference.


Yes that's the main difference.

Personally I prefer glossy panels in dark lit conditions. They really retain 100% of the image quality. Matte displays (really semi-glossy) do not retain 100% of the image quality.


----------



## Kamrooz

Just got my pixel perfect from hulustar. Amazing display I have to admit so far, tested a few movies and looked at some images...Nice difference from my 26" viewsonic...

But...holy bajesus backlight bleed. Now I'm not sure if this is considered extreme or not...Considering I've never had backlight bleed issues on pretty much any of my displays. But does this warrant a return? or?....Any recommendations to fix? Looking around the panel, the bottom part of the plastic doesn't press against the monitor at all...quite open actually. Wasn't expecting amazing construction on the base/bezel...But if anyone improved the look by opening it up or doing anything, it might warrant a go, unless I should just contact for a return and send a sample image to hulustar...

Do keep in mind images always make it way worse than it actually looks. But still, I use a dark background wallpaper...You could easily notice a huge color shift on the bottom right and left...=*(.


----------



## LReyes66

man thats pretty bad bleeding.

.... Still gotta order my monitor soon too


----------



## Kamrooz

running 120hz which is just drop dead gorgeous. I do RARELY get a green or red line pop in which is barely noticeable. might drop it down to around 110-115...But man, this backlight bleed is driving me nuts. Considering I also paid an extra 60-80 for pixel perfect...I mean come on...=*(


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamrooz*
> 
> running 120hz which is just drop dead gorgeous. I do RARELY get a green or red line pop in which is barely noticeable. might drop it down to around 110-115...But man, this backlight bleed is driving me nuts. Considering I also paid an extra 60-80 for pixel perfect...I mean come on...=*(


It's mostly the bezel/housings fault. Apparently the South Koreans or whoever actually makes these are really really bad at manufacturing.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamrooz*
> 
> running 120hz which is just drop dead gorgeous. I do RARELY get a green or red line pop in which is barely noticeable. might drop it down to around 110-115...But man, this backlight bleed is driving me nuts. Considering I also paid an extra 60-80 for pixel perfect...I mean come on...=*(


Alas, you got exactly what you paid for. Pixel Perfect isn't a magic bullet that fights against all the ills that these monitors can come with. You can try complaining about it, but don't expect too much - that level of BLB isn't anywhere near as bad as some people have seen, nor is BLB covered under any warranty given by any seller. Your only recourse is by the grace of the seller.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah you are going to have to fix it yourself most like; frame is too tight and/or not straight in places. You will see a difference, most like on that right bottom spot, just removing the screws from the bottom of the display which lessens the pressure of bezel/frame against the panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO*
> 
> It's mostly the bezel/housings fault. Apparently the South Koreans or whoever actually makes these are really really bad at manufacturing.


Not across the board. Apparently at least one of the Korean IPS 1400P's uses the same bezel and it _is_ put together properly and thus has none of the bleed or panel play problems.


----------



## jayhay

Here's a question. I have a matte qnix and my 560Ti no longer down clocks it's frequency at idle with the nvidia patch in test mode. Currently I'm sitting at 880Mhz, with no changes in frequency at idle and no OC software installed (like Afterburner). Anyone else experience this with the patch for Nvidia drivers? Hope I can resolve this. I hate running my graphics at full blast when doing nothing. Btw, my monitor is oc'd to 103.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayhay*
> 
> Here's a question. I have a matte qnix and my 560Ti no longer down clocks it's frequency at idle with the nvidia patch in test mode. Currently I'm sitting at 880Mhz, with no changes in frequency at idle and no OC software installed (like Afterburner). Anyone else experience this with the patch for Nvidia drivers? Hope I can resolve this. I hate running my graphics at full blast when doing nothing. Btw, my monitor is oc'd to 103.


I had this happen to me and could not figure it out after trying out several things. I eventually fixed it by re-installing the GPU drivers(essentially started over). So if anyone knows a better answer than re-installing i am interested too.


----------



## Spartan F8

Also,

Has anyone tried Downsampling on the Qnix yet rather than refresh overclocking. Here is a guide for what type of downsampling i am talking about(there was some confusion in the other thread regarding it)

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah you are going to have to fix it yourself most like; frame is too tight and/or not straight in places. You will see a difference, most like on that right bottom spot, just removing the screws from the bottom of the display which lessens the pressure of bezel/frame against the panel.
> Not across the board. Apparently at least one of the Korean IPS 1400P's uses the same bezel and it _is_ put together properly and thus has none of the bleed or panel play problems.


The one really well made korean monitor that i have seen in the Crossover(mainly because it is like solid metal) but there is even there still a little hit or miss.


----------



## Eckson

So i took apart my damaged panel today and did something i probably would have never done if i didn't have a replacement coming. i took my knee and bent the panel back.

it got rid of almost 80% of the black light bleed and the distortion.

well.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eckson*
> 
> So i took apart my damaged panel today and did something i probably would have never done if i didn't have a replacement coming. i took my knee and bent the panel back.
> 
> it got rid of almost 80% of the black light bleed and the distortion.
> 
> well.


Nice lol. How exactly did you take your knee and bend it?


----------



## Eckson

I took both hands one on each side put my knee in the middle and pulled back.


----------



## Eckson

I also disassembled and duck taped and super glued the bezel back to normal shape when i removed the stem.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eckson*
> 
> I also disassembled and duck taped and super glued the bezel back to normal shape when i removed the stem.


Man crazy that worked. Thanks


----------



## LReyes66

lol pictures?


----------



## Eckson

I can get one from the outside but its already mounted on the arm.

The only other thing i'm worried about is that since its cracked and the arm is generally holding onto the bezel and not the panel that the bezel is going to break so i'm going to electrical tape around the casing where it comes together.

Here's the outside Duct taping job. there's much more internally as there's more damage there.



http://imgur.com/pFqLv9y


I was home by myself or I would of had someone tape me doing the knee attack on the panel.


----------



## jayhay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> I had this happen to me and could not figure it out after trying out several things. I eventually fixed it by re-installing the GPU drivers(essentially started over). So if anyone knows a better answer than re-installing i am interested too.


Thanks for the reply. I'll try that. Thanks again.


----------



## PomuM

Hey guys! I've been a lurker for a while but I made an account to ask a question.

I'm considering buying th Qnix x monitor from green-sum. However, it explicitly says to be used with a Dual Link DVI-D.

I have, or instead will be getting, a 7950 Vapor-X. Under Newegg specifications it says it has a Single Link DVI and a Dual Link DVI. It doesn't tell me if it's a Dual Link DVI-D or not. I remember reading somewhere it was a DVI-I, which won't work. But I don't know just how foggy my memory is or how reputable the site was.

It looks like to me it has two Dual Link DVI, a DVI-D and a DVI-I. In that case, it would work. Newegg link for clarification.

What do you guys think? Any same card owners?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PomuM*
> 
> Hey guys! I've been a lurker for a while but I made an account to ask a question.
> 
> I'm considering buying th Qnix x monitor from green-sum. However, it explicitly says to be used with a Dual Link DVI-D.
> 
> I have, or instead will be getting, a 7950 Vapor-X. Under Newegg specifications it says it has a Single Link DVI and a Dual Link DVI. It doesn't tell me if it's a Dual Link DVI-D or not. I remember reading somewhere it was a DVI-I, which won't work. But I don't know just how foggy my memory is or how reputable the site was.
> 
> It looks like to me it has two Dual Link DVI, a DVI-D and a DVI-I. In that case, it would work. Newegg link for clarification.
> 
> What do you guys think? Any same card owners?


Do not worry about DVI-D vs DVI-I. Your card can run the monitor. The sellers are wrong about DVI-I compatibility.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

DVI-I means supports both analog *and* digital however there is also *non-dual-link DVI-I* out there so the sellers are probably just playing it extra safe to avoid returns.

Kevinsbane, yeah you're fine. Dual-link bandwidth is required to push this many pixels even at 60hz.


----------



## Eckson

So the second one came, also malfunctioning, half the screen is blue and when i touch the panel is changes color. also sometimes nothing shows up but back lighting and blackness.

I think i might just write off this endeavor and ask for a refund.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Wow and damn. The vast majority have been just fine outside of some play and bleed (incl. no dead pixels). What seller again?


----------



## Eckson

Hulustar.

I don't believe it's the sellers fault but it's just becoming such a hassle to deal with at this point. I'm going on my 3rd week that no monitor arrived to me functional.


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eckson*
> 
> Hulustar.
> 
> I don't believe it's the sellers fault but it's just becoming such a hassle to deal with at this point. I'm going on my 3rd week that no monitor arrived to me functional.


Wow that sucks. I haven't had any issues with hulustar. I guess there's always a chance to receive bum products, sucks that it happened to you.


----------



## Eckson

Just afraid i'm going to have to get hostile if he wont refund me without spending the 100+ dollars to send him back the most recent panel.

do not want to do that.


----------



## jerrolds

So i was lucky enough to sell my CrossOver LED-P for $425, was wondering if i should get a 2nd 120hz 27" IPS monitor (alraedy have an Overlord Tempest [email protected]) - do all QNIX/X-STAR monitors overclock at least 96hz? Or some batches happen to have the required pcb and others do not?

Or should i just pocket the money, and either wait for 4K/120hz or some other new tech.

The reason i sold it was having 2x27" monitors was just too big...but having a "redo" on getting a true 120hz and possibly better backlight bleed/blacks with PLS is interesting.


----------



## Chrisoldinho

I can over clock my QNIX to 110 no problem, 120 is possible but I get occasional scan lines, I imagine a 24 AWG cable would fix this but for 10Hz it's not worth me spending £30+ GBP

It is safe to run these monitors 24/7 at 110 or are most of you running games at 110 and desktop at 60?

Also, is there actually any point to running 110 over 96? I keep seeing a lot of references to 96 but not sure what the benefit of this is over 110?

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> So i was lucky enough to sell my CrossOver LED-P for $425, was wondering if i should get a 2nd 120hz 27" IPS monitor (alraedy have an Overlord Tempest [email protected]) - do all QNIX/X-STAR monitors overclock at least 96hz? Or some batches happen to have the required pcb and others do not?
> 
> Or should i just pocket the money, and either wait for 4K/120hz or some other new tech.
> 
> The reason i sold it was having 2x27" monitors was just too big...but having a "redo" on getting a true 120hz and possibly better backlight bleed/blacks with PLS is interesting.


I personally find 1x1440p is enough... others can't live without multi-monitor steups though.

There's little point spending the $400 unless you really want whatever you are getting - though that much money may mean less to you.
These Korean PLS monitors will be the best value for a good few years. Don't expect affordable 4K anytime soon.

What you could always do is buy a Qnix (or X-Star, which is exactly the same but cheaper) and sell the Overlord for whatever ridiculous price someone is willing to pay, and then buy yourself some new graphics cards or save the money for the future.


----------



## jerrolds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> I can over clock my QNIX to 110 no problem, 120 is possible but I get occasional scan lines, I imagine a 24 AWG cable would fix this but for 10Hz it's not worth me spending £30+ GBP
> 
> It is safe to run these monitors 24/7 at 110 or are most of you running games at 110 and desktop at 60?
> 
> Also, is there actually any point to running 110 over 96? I keep seeing a lot of references to 96 but not sure what the benefit of this is over 110?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris.


Yup perfectly safe to run at 110 if its capable of it. These panels come with the required hardware thats needed for the extra bandwidth, thats why you can buy PCBs from Overlord and plug them into your Catleap, or Shimian or even Crossover with a bit of work. I run at the max my monitor can do (which is 117hz)

People might only run in multiples of 24 (96/120) because movies are filmed at that speed, and playing back movies at 96fps does not require 3:2 pulldown (fitting 24fps noto a 60hz speed) which causes frame judder.

Also running at 96hz sometimes lowers coilwhine if thats an issue (diode 220 is sometimes loud at higher frequencies but can be fixed by applying glue or epoxy)


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> sell the Overlord for whatever ridiculous price someone is willing to pay


Heh.


----------



## pLuhhmm

x-star dp2710 vs QNIX QX2710

Do they have the same stands? From what I understand now, they are the same product, just rebranded differently.


----------



## Earthylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> x-star dp2710 vs QNIX QX2710
> 
> Do they have the same stands? From what I understand now, they are the same product, just rebranded differently.


I am also wondering this. To my understanding the specifications are exactly the same. The QNIX QX2710 is marketed as 6ms meanwhile the X-STAR DP2710 as 8ms, however I think (from what I've read) that this is not the case. Both of these monitors should be running at 8ms. I am not 100 % on this though, could someone fill us in?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes exactly the same except for branding on bezel. Including stand.


----------



## Spartan F8

Ok everyone please this has been discussed several times now earlier in this thread and the other threads related to these monitors.

THEY ARE EXACTLY THE SAME PANEL AND BEZEL!!!!









The response time number is marketing jargon since they have exactly the same panel meaning same specs


----------



## TangoDown332

Well, I just got my X-Star. Love so far will send pics when I have internet again at my house.


----------



## rpooley

Hi having read this forum I decided to take the gamble and ordered this monitor from hulustar last Friday.
Received monitor on Monday but was slightly disappointed as it has a bit of an issue as shown below.

This doesn't seem like the standard backlight bleed, more like backlight failure. I attempted to contact hulustar via ebay on Tuesday with no response so far which is a bit of a concern.
On the first day I had it running this particular dark patch flickered bright and did sort itself out but the next day it was back to being a dark patch again and hasn't sorted itself out for 3 days now.

I understand that you do get what you pay for but having read this forum this doesn't seem like a standard issue.

Any advice on my next course of action would be great as I have tried to contact hulustar again this morning and I await his response.
(If the worse comes to the worse I don't have any issues opening it up and trying to fix it myself but there is no point me attempting this if I can return it or that the issue is terminal so I wouldn't be able to fix it even if I tried.)


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpooley*
> 
> Hi having read this forum I decided to take the gamble and ordered this monitor from hulustar last Friday.
> Received monitor on Monday but was slightly disappointed as it has a bit of an issue as shown below.
> 
> This doesn't seem like the standard backlight bleed, more like backlight failure. I attempted to contact hulustar via ebay on Tuesday with no response so far which is a bit of a concern.
> On the first day I had it running this particular dark patch flickered bright and did sort itself out but the next day it was back to being a dark patch again and hasn't sorted itself out for 3 days now.
> 
> I understand that you do get what you pay for but having read this forum this doesn't seem like a standard issue.
> 
> Any advice on my next course of action would be great as I have tried to contact hulustar again this morning and I await his response.
> (If the worse comes to the worse I don't have any issues opening it up and trying to fix it myself but there is no point me attempting this if I can return it or that the issue is terminal so I wouldn't be able to fix it even if I tried.)


Thats an odd problem, never saw it before. I wonder if the procedure to correct the backlight problem would resolve your issue also...
I hope you can sort it out real quick. I believe Hulustar dosent cause much problems in the resolutions of this kind of cases, right? I mean, this is none of the two problems that the seller warns the buyer about so he has to accept returning it.

Cheers


----------



## rpooley

I was hoping it was something to do with being in transit and getting cold as the first day the patch flickered a bit and eventually it disappeared, but the next day it was back and has been there ever since.

Its a real bummer as the panel itself has no dead pixels and was lovely to work with.

Cheers.


----------



## Eckson

My replacement he sent me was completely defective and he has yet to respond to any of my messages it's been 48 hours. opened up a dispute with paypal.

I'm sorry to hear someone else is having trouble with Hulustar as well, seemed like such a good seller previous to this.


----------



## rpooley

I have to admit I was hoping that I wouldn't need to raise a dispute but I will give him the opportunity to reply by tomorrow otherwise I will have little choice. I chose hulustar as he seemed to have a good reputation.

I mean the delivery was phenomenal, ordered on Thursday evening, delivered Monday, but silence ever since.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

He does have a good rep generally and one of the higher feedback scores too. A bit surprised and very sorry to hear all this.


----------



## Eckson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpooley*
> 
> I have to admit I was hoping that I wouldn't need to raise a dispute but I will give him the opportunity to reply by tomorrow otherwise I will have little choice. I chose hulustar as he seemed to have a good reputation.
> 
> I mean the delivery was phenomenal, ordered on Thursday evening, delivered Monday, but silence ever since.


Yeah I actually opened a dispute this morning i'll give the seller till tomorrow morning until I put it into paypal's hands.

I'm not sure what happened although it does give me some peace of mind that it's just not localized to me. I hope everything gets figured out.


----------



## Eckson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> He does have a good rep generally and one of the higher feedback scores too. A bit surprised and very sorry to hear all this.


Actually looks like it's coming down. more and more people leaving negative feedback. Wonder what's going on.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Hmm usually it's the early adopters more likely to get screwed. Not the general case with Korean 1440Ps. Same deal with the IPS; down in Hz and up in price.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Hmm usually it's the early adopters more likely to get screwed. Not the general case with Korean 1440Ps. Same deal with the IPS; down in Hz and up in price.


It's because in the beginning the sellers need to get their rep up. Afterwards, when people are buying and they are swamped with customers they can afford to loose a few here or there. Or maybe they don't have enough staff for increased orders, so customer service falls.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Great... Now who's the 2nd best?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> It's because in the beginning the sellers need to get their rep up. Afterwards, when people are buying and they are swamped with customers they can afford to loose a few here or there. Or maybe they don't have enough staff for increased orders, so customer service falls.


True though many of these guys already had thousands of sales before these PLS hit the scene. Also not their fault the PCB got changed in the Catleaps.

Heard good things generally about AccessoriesWhole, Excellentcastle and bigclothcraft too offhand.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> True though many of these guys already had thousands of sales before these PLS hit the scene. Also not their fault the PCB got changed in the Catleaps.
> 
> Heard good things generally about AccessoriesWhole, Excellentcastle and bigclothcraft too offhand.


I had very good pre-sales contact with green-sum - though that doesn't mean his post-sales customer service is any good.
I did hear one story about how he was very good for replacing the monitor, so I think he's fairly safe too.


----------



## rpooley

I have had a response from hulustar regarding my problem, they have passed my problem to the manufacturer. I await more info.


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Here is a pic of my old Yamakasi with a Qnix next ot it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Yammy is much higher then the Qnix.


Yeah, this is exactly what I ran into, had to put like 5 PC Gamer magazines underneath to match the height of the Yamakasi.


----------



## Koehler

The CrossOver 27Q LED can be elevated and has tilt and pivot functions as well.

Doesn't seem like the Yamakasi is capable of that.


----------



## meowcow

Just a quick question.. I have a AMD Gigabyte 7870 which has DVI-I only. I think it is dual link and I've read that is all that matters here. Will the monitor work with this graphics car? The input looks like this http://i.imgur.com/VG02bKR.jpg


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meowcow*
> 
> Just a quick question.. I have a AMD Gigabyte 7870 which has DVI-I only. I think it is dual link and I've read that is all that matters here. Will the monitor work with this graphics car? The input looks like this http://i.imgur.com/VG02bKR.jpg


Your question is answered here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1374065/korean-qnix-qx2710-evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-matte-samsung-pls-panel/1540

Yes you can use your graphics card. Make sure it's DVI-I Dual Link though.

Don't worry if the seller says that the monitor is not compatible with DVI-I Dual Link. It's an error on the advertisement.

You will need a DVI-D cable which is shipped with the monitor.


----------



## Screams

Well i am taking the plunge, getting a perfect pixel Qnix Glossy for £200 but would like to know what value should it be valued at for customs?
I was thinking gift @ £145 ish.

Want to pay as little import as possible, my Shimian ended me up with a £60 something import fee and i would defiantly like to see it reduced the second time round.


----------



## Balb0wa

Ordered the QX2710 LED Evolution from accessorieswhole for £210 on 5th June, it went awol around china,korea for a week ! its now in France, arghhh, no idea what i will have to pay in import duty, i paid £30 extra to dhl last year for a shimian


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screams*
> 
> Well i am taking the plunge, getting a perfect pixel Qnix Glossy for £200 but would like to know what value should it be valued at for customs?
> I was thinking gift @ £145 ish.
> 
> Want to pay as little import as possible, my Shimian ended me up with a £60 something import fee and i would defiantly like to see it reduced the second time round.


What you *should* value it is at £200. Any other course of action would be illegal. If you don't want to pay your (legal) taxes though, mark it at whatever you think you can get away with.


----------



## Eckson

Ugh this is obscene, I have to pay to send the monitor back in order to receive a refund.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eckson*
> 
> Ugh this is obscene, I have to pay to send the monitor back in order to receive a refund.


If your monitor is defective/has too many dead pixels then you should not have to pay - use paypal/ebay protection schemes to get your money back. If this is the case do not send the monitor back before someone has had a look at your problem.

Or have your seller prepay the postage and send you the sticker to put on the box.


----------



## Eckson

I have actually went through pay-pal and they told me i have to return the monitor in order to receive a refund. Ebay told me I shouldn't have even opened a claim.

I'm sending an e-mail to see if i can escalate the dispute because ugh, both of the monitors were damaged in some way.

We'll see what they say.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Anyone ever buy the monitor off Amazon?


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Anyone ever buy the monitor off Amazon?


I bought one off amazon. Had issues with shipping but monitor was ok.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Is there a consensus on the most reliable seller?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Is there a consensus on the most reliable seller?


I hope there never is because if we create a monopoly it will effect prices. Just like what happened with accessorieswhole


----------



## Eckson

Paypal has agreed to pay 75% of the shipping cost which is still a 30 buck loss for me.

Oh well, might just end up ordering through a more reputable vendor or crapping the idea and getting a 770


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eckson*
> 
> Paypal has agreed to pay 75% of the shipping cost which is still a 30 buck loss for me.
> 
> Oh well, might just end up ordering through a more reputable vendor or crapping the idea and getting a 770


Damm, it costs 120 dollars to send it back?!


----------



## LReyes66

Wow... $120 to ship it korea?

Ive been meaning to order my qnix monitor but thats kinda having me rethink about getting a monoprice or microcenter one so I dont have to deal with international shipping.


----------



## GotFish

Heads Up on the $279.90 Xstar DP2710 minitors on Ebay.
I questioned Dream-Seller about my price of $289.90 I paid the day before.
Beware of the lower quality monitors.

Here is his reply:

Dear gotfish,

Hello. Thank you for your message









I sincerely apologize for any inconvenience.
Actually, we put $10 lower on the DP2710 because we started event for a month.
We purchased 100 units of the DP2710 with lower purchasing price because they are B-list manufactured good.

The one you purchased and is delivering to you, is strictly tested good quality monitor.
And its purchase product is higher than the monitors for event.

I sincerely apologize for any inconvenience. But could you please kindly understand this?

Please feel free to ask if you have any further questions.

Thank you very much. Have a good day!
Best regards,

- dream-seller


----------



## King4x4

I bought 12 of these b-grade panels.
will give a heads up on the quality.


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> I bought 12 of these b-grade panels.
> will give a heads up on the quality.


Jeez thats over 3k, someones got cash, lol.


----------



## King4x4

Reselling them to a few friends.


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Reselling them to a few friends.


For profit? huehuehue


----------



## King4x4

You caught me!


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> You caught me!


Lets hope they dont find this forum, haha


----------



## Paps.pt

I don't trust a single word what they sellers say, to be honest. I think they're full of sh××.


----------



## King4x4

Well I sent him an email telling him if they are inferior panels to cancel the order.


----------



## GotFish

I am sure he will tell you what it takes to keep your order.
You will have to deal with the bad junk with your own dime after you get them.
Keep us informed.
My monitor was great- no bad pixels but some light at the bottom bleeding in.


----------



## King4x4

One reason to troll him now. Get specific information. So when they come with any problems I raise an ebay hold.


----------



## Earthylol

I also ordered a X-STAR DP2710 from dream-seller. However, I ordered a "pixel perfect" version for $329 or so because I thought I might as well. I contacted dream-seller before the purchase and he said that pixel perfect = no dead pixels on the screen whatsoever. Estimated delivery date is 24/06 so time will prove I guess.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Earthylol*
> 
> I also ordered a X-STAR DP2710 from dream-seller. However, I ordered a "pixel perfect" version for $329 or so because I thought I might as well. I contacted dream-seller before the purchase and he said that pixel perfect = no dead pixels on the screen whatsoever. Estimated delivery date is 24/06 so time will prove I guess.


I ordered the normal one and got zero dead pixels and almost no light bleeding. And I think the zero dead pixels version is a gimmick


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah dude I was gonna say something yesterday about the fact you chose Dreamseller but you had already done so. It had become clear on it's own that his panels were priced under 300 for a reason.

And of course these sellers are full of **** when it serves their needs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Earthylol*
> 
> I also ordered a X-STAR DP2710 from dream-seller. However, I ordered a "pixel perfect" version for $329 or so because I thought I might as well. I contacted dream-seller before the purchase and he said that pixel perfect = no dead pixels on the screen whatsoever. Estimated delivery date is 24/06 so time will prove I guess.


This does not mean he will happily go ahead and pay for your return shipping if it shows up with 3 or even 8. First he might try to offer you a $5 refund per pixel or some bs like that. You may want to specifically ask him if you haven't already.

Edit: None of this is to say dreamseller has all faulty or crappy units or that no one has gotten 'satisfaction' eventually. Again, I would just try to be as specific with the guy as possible, preferably ahead of purchase. And there is always Paypal dispute if need be. Worst I've heard yet is they agreed to pay 75% return shipping (not sure what seller) after some wrangling.


----------



## Earthylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> This does not mean he will happily go ahead and pay for your return shipping if it shows up with 3 or even 8. First he might try to offer you a $5 refund per pixel or some bs like that. You may want to specifically ask him if you haven't already.
> 
> Edit: None of this is to say dreamseller has all faulty or crappy units or that no one has gotten 'satisfaction' eventually. Again, I would just try to be as specific with the guy as possible, preferably ahead of purchase. And there is always Paypal dispute if need be. Worst I've heard yet is they agreed to pay 75% return shipping (not sure what seller) after some wrangling.


I did contact him before the purchase, this is what he replied:


Spoiler: Reply



Hello. Thank you for your interests









Yes, we do pretest every monitor before we ship out. And we do not ship out as perfect pixel model if the monitor have any defective pixels.
Though there could be little backlight bleeding.

Please feel free to ask if you have any further questions









Thank you very much. Have a good day!
Best regards,

- dream-seller



Now I know these sellers are full of ****, but at least I got proof of him saying this!


----------



## adriangb

I'm thinking of going for one of these, but is it possible to run a console (probably going to get a PS4 sometime this year) with an HDMI > DVI adapter, or will it not scale/work? Also, any of you overclock to 120Hz? The former is my main concern thou.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> I'm thinking of going for one of these, but is it possible to run a console (probably going to get a PS4 sometime this year) with an HDMI > DVI adapter, or will it not scale/work? Also, any of you overclock to 120Hz? The former is my main concern thou.


IDK about new gen... But with current ones I'm pretty sure you can, but it'll run at 1080p.

"It wasn't mentioned during the announcement, but after the event Sony Worldwide Studios President Shuhei Yoshida confirmed that the PS4 would support 4K resolutions - but only for video playback. This isn't a surprise, as playing 4K video isn't taxing for a next-gen console and HDMI 1.4 supports the resolution required - up to 4,096×2,160p at 24 Hz - the same as in digital cinemas. The big question is then how such content would be supplied?"

http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/games/1298257/ps4-drm-controller-price-release-date-specs-news


----------



## adriangb

Yeah I read that about 4K, I'll live with it. Maybe the UI is 4K enabled, but my issue is with games... Will the PS4 upscale? Will these monitors upscale? Will there be a "letterbox"? Will it just not work? So many possibilities...

By 1st gen you mean the Catleaps & co? So these are "2nd" gen? So these can take 1080p DVI-D input? And how would one get from HDMI > 1080p DVI-D (keeping sound obviously)?

Meh now that I think of it that would also mean getting a KVM switch, which is another $30. At that point I may as well get one of the HDMI models.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Yeah I read that about 4K, I'll live with it. Maybe the UI is 4K enabled, but my issue is with games... Will the PS4 upscale? Will these monitors upscale? Will there be a "letterbox"? Will it just not work? So many possibilities...
> 
> By 1st gen you mean the Catleaps & co? So these are "2nd" gen? So these can take 1080p DVI-D input? And how would one get from HDMI > 1080p DVI-D (keeping sound obviously)?


I worded that wrong. I was referring to PS3/Xbox 360 and PS4/Xbox One.

You should be able to use a 1440p monitor as long as it has an HDMI output. IDK if they make dual DVI to HDMI adapters. But if you're using HDMI it will only output 1080p. I think HDMI 1.4 can do 1440p, but I'm not sure on the refresh rate.

Also, when it comes to overclocking that will only work with a PC as far as I know.

I'm not 100% sure on all this, so if someone wants to correct me feel free to.

Also, I'd suggest posting your console questions here too: http://www2.120hz.net/


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> I worded that wrong. I was referring to PS3/Xbox 360 and PS4/Xbox One.
> 
> You should be able to use a 1440p monitor as long as it has an HDMI output. IDK if they make dual DVI to HDMI adapters. But if you're using HDMI it will only output 1080p. I think HDMI 1.4 can do 1440p, but I'm not sure on the refresh rate.
> 
> Also, when it comes to overclocking that will only work with a PC as far as I know.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure on all this, so if someone wants to correct me feel free to.
> 
> Also, I'd suggest posting your console questions here too: http://www2.120hz.net/


Oh sorry I thought you were referring to the 'gen' of monitors (some people call them that) but it makes sense that you were referring to the consoles.

So a passive adapter like this one: http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-Female-DVI-D-Single-Adapter/dp/B000Q6REMK should let me output DVI-D @1080p from pretty much anything, and the monitor will accept that? Do they even have a scaler to scale it?

Sorry but I hate registering for new forums, in so many already lol.


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Oh sorry I thought you were referring to the 'gen' of monitors (some people call them that) but it makes sense that you were referring to the consoles.
> 
> So a passive adapter like this one: http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-Female-DVI-D-Single-Adapter/dp/B000Q6REMK should let me output DVI-D @1080p from pretty much anything, and the monitor will accept that? Do they even have a scaler to scale it?
> 
> Sorry but I hate registering for new forums, in so many already lol.


The qnix/x-star does not have a scaler.


----------



## adriangb

So that throws inputing 1080p out the window, thanks!

What would be the best thread to get someone to recommend a model to me? I don't want to hijack this one...


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> So that throws inputing 1080p out the window, thanks!
> 
> What would be the best thread to get someone to recommend a model to me? I don't want to hijack this one...


Get a model with native HDMI. That being said, why bother with this of all you're doing is console gaming? These models are suboptimal for consoles anyways.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Get a model with native HDMI. That being said, why bother with this of all you're doing is console gaming? These models are suboptimal for consoles anyways.


I'm a heavy multitasker, do CADD, photoshop work. My PC is also my TV...


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> I'm a heavy multitasker, do CADD, photoshop work. My PC is also my TV...


Then definitely get a multi input version. Any of the one with HDMI will work for you.

Hope you have a calibrator for your Photoshop work.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> I'm a heavy multitasker, do CADD, photoshop work. My PC is also my TV...


Get the multi-input version if you want to use HDMI (as a TV).


----------



## adriangb

The lag associated with these is fixed? Or was it just never there?


----------



## rpooley

FYI Hulustar is sending me out a replacement monitor for the problem my one experienced and DHL will be collecting the faulty one at the same time.
It took a while for him to reply but so far I have no complaints with how it has been handled.


----------



## monkeys

That's a good result from a good seller.


----------



## Paps.pt

Lol. This last 2 posts sounded clearly like they were advertising the seller hulustar


----------



## Balb0wa

I never have much luck with these monitors, a year ago, i had one arrive doa, until i took it to bits and pushed the connector in.

Found out why im getting bad bleed!


----------



## monkeys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Lol. This last 2 posts sounded clearly like they were advertising the seller hulustar











Looks like it, doesn't it?...good sellers should be encouraged and bad ones named and made known.


----------



## monkeys

Hope that wsnnt 'pixel perfect'..who was it from? The assembler must have been drunk...looks like a made by Br Leyland model finished on a friday 4.30pm waiting to go to the working men's club.


----------



## Balb0wa

Bent it back, its not bad at all now, lot better, got it from accessorieswhole

The distance these things come, and mine seemed to be on a tour around korea for 4 days, im not surprised some arrive in not to good shape.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah the bleed is totally caused by the frame and uneven pressure on the panel (not that everyone didn't already know that). Where it is visibly tightest against the panel is where my bleed shows.


----------



## sammysamsam

Im not sure if this happens to everyone but i had slight bleed on the bottom right corner and as time passed, it went away on its on. No clue as to why it went away but ive had it at 96hz since day one.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammysamsam*
> 
> Im not sure if this happens to everyone but i had slight bleed on the bottom right corner and as time passed, it went away on its on. No clue as to why it went away but ive had it at 96hz since day one.


Here's your answer:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> From what I've read and heard from dascth , light bleed is caused either because there is a leak (which tape fixes) or because the all the layers of the screen are not flat (can't be fixed with tape mod). In some instances, gravity alone is enough to flatten out all the layers of screen so that BLB eventually disappears.


----------



## Coolwaters

i used a gtx 550ti and i could only overclock to 96hz. all stock no mods.
but my gtx 670 can do 132 before the test starts to fail.

im running at 120hz without anymore because theres no need.

screen is super smooth. worth every penny


----------



## monkeys

Has anyone had delivery via DHL in UK, on my tracking..I have 'Shipment held - Available upon receipt of payment' at Heathrow, how is payment charged?


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkeys*
> 
> Has anyone had delivery via DHL in UK, on my tracking..I have 'Shipment held - Available upon receipt of payment' at Heathrow, how is payment charged?


i had that last year, you have to go on the website, and pay it, might be £27 ish, if you dont pay you wont get it


----------



## monkeys

Dont they contact you to get payment. Most people can't be bothered to track it.
There is no pay option on the tracking pg.


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkeys*
> 
> Dont they contact you to get payment. Most people can't be bothered to track it.
> There is no pay option on the tracking pg.


everybody tracks! ;-) pay it, stop grumbling, heres the link

https://epayments.dhl.co.uk/


----------



## Balb0wa

its a lot easier for them this way, think about it, you have stuff delivered, someone else answers door, got no money, its not mine blah blah, saves a lot of hassle.


----------



## monkeys

thanks..I was just impatient.
Paid, took 2 tries. I hope I get a good one.
It took 30 hrs to get to Heathrow and has been sitting in Heathrow for 35 hrs.

Is there any way you can view the bill details, paid online £24.94 and sent code to printer but nothing was printed.

Whilst at it I have a bill from FedEx, do you have a link to pay them too?


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkeys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks..I was just impatient.
> Paid, took 2 tries. I hope I get a good one.
> It took 30 hrs to get to Heathrow and has been sitting in Heathrow for 35 hrs.


mine went around china for 4 or 5 days ! lol , how much duty you pay ? think i will get invoiced by fed ex soon


----------



## monkeys

My Fedex bill was 8 days after delivery. Not paid yet , cant find any link and dread calling a call centre so will wait to be chased.


----------



## Sniping

Hey Balb0wa, how hard was it to remove that front panel on your Qnix? I thinking of doing that because I really like the look of the monitor without the front panel.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

You do? Looks more ghetto in person imo. Removing the front bezel frame is easy; it's the metal frame on the panel itself that is touchy and delicate.


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Hey Balb0wa, how hard was it to remove that front panel on your Qnix? I thinking of doing that because I really like the look of the monitor without the front panel.


I like the look without it as well, not put it back on yet 

4 screws on the back at the bottom, then just try an release the bezel around, use light force,it will pop off


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah just slide a credit card or something like that with some force in the groove between the front and back bezel pieces. The tabs on the top were the only that gave me any trouble and I really had to work at. You can't easily break these type of tabs either.


----------



## monkeys

Tough but i yanked it apart with my fingers.
Yeah frame lookes a bit cool without the bezel, eventually I put ir back :-(


----------



## Balb0wa

DGM off Q2710 on


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Nice.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkeys*
> 
> My Fedex bill was 8 days after delivery. Not paid yet , cant find any link and dread calling a call centre so will wait to be chased.


Did you avoid VAT (value added tax)? Sometimes you don't need to pay VAT. That was the case for me.


----------



## monkeys

Fedex-Based on $100 vat £13.12 + charges 10.50=£23.62


----------



## monkeys

With DHL I paid over 18 hrs ago UK, it is still 'held pending payment'..do you need to contact them or is it automatic.

No breakdown of costs, just 1 flat fee...


----------



## monkeys

Delivered, they tried to charge me again. They do collect payment at the door.
Using it now. Had to get a tool to enlarge hole in the right area to fit the screw for stand. So good so far, but will check later but seems good at first glance.


----------



## geoxile

So, how's the backlight bleeding on these monitors?


----------



## rdfloyd

Thinking of buying this.

Is the SquareTrade warranty worth it? I'm thinking that if there is a TON of backlight bleed or dead pixels, then SquareTrade would have my back.


----------



## biatche

1. How is this monitor compared to Catleap Q270?
2. Is >72hz possible for this monitor on a pc that has just Intel processor graphics (Haswell)?
3. Any recommended VESA mount for this screen that can tilt and rotate?
4. When not taking price into consideration, how does this QNIX compare to VS VP2770-LED?


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Thinking of buying this.
> 
> Is the SquareTrade warranty worth it? I'm thinking that if there is a TON of backlight bleed or dead pixels, then SquareTrade would have my back.


From my understanding the sub $300 QNIX monitors are *Grade B* monitors. Someone said they were going to see how they are, but that's what I read earlier. I currently have a 1080p 27in with 1 bad pixel and you forget about it. I see it every now and then, but eh. Was PISSED at first, but now it's whatever. I don't see it when watching movies in bed.

Not sure if I want to get a pixel perfect for $330~ or not. I mean, I'm spending $300 already... IDK. );


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> From my understanding the sub $300 QNIX monitors are Grade B monitors. Someone said they were going to see how they are, but that's what I read earlier. I currently have a 1080p 27in with 1 bad pixel and you forget about it. I see it every now and then, but eh. Was PISSED at first, but now it's whatever. I don't see it when watching movies in bed.
> 
> Not sure if I want to get a pixel perfect for $330~ or not. I mean, I'm spending $300 already... IDK. );


I was under the impression that they all were Grade B monitors. That's why they were rejected by Samsung. If that's the case, what would be considered higher grade? I don't want to drop $300 on something when I could pay a little more and buy better.


----------



## Xenderwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> I was under the impression that they all were Grade B monitors. That's why they were rejected by Samsung. If that's the case, what would be considered higher grade? I don't want to drop $300 on something when I could pay a little more and buy better.


I thought these were A (or A- cant remember) but not A+ which is what is used in the brand name monitors. But there were certain batches that were B grade that were bought and sold for I think $279 from what I read in one of these posts...somewhere, and i think someone bought 12 of them. I just ordered mine for $290 on monday and it should get here tomorrow or friday, so ill post my results once it gets here.


----------



## GotFish

The monitors that are $279 from Dreamseller are grade B minus.
Dreamseller emailed me he bought a batch of 100 at a time at that grade.
Be carefull of what to expect from that seller.
Buy with caution and do not be upset if it has bad pixels or problems.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GotFish*
> 
> The monitors that are $279 from Dreamseller are grade B minus.
> Dreamseller emailed me he bought a batch of 100 at a time at that grade.
> Be carefull of what to expect from that seller.
> Buy with caution and do not be upset if it has bad pixels or problems.


Proof of email?

Please screenshot.


----------



## monkeys

I have only bought pixel perfext ones but the all suffered from at least some minor backlight that i have virtually eliminated..only viewable in pitch darkness, in fact better than the other branded ones I know as they too have backlights in pitch darkess but never realised cos I never tested it at night but wont try to fix them as is so minor that I never realised till I tested them after acquiring the Qnixes..

Just to let those who keep asking about them...


----------



## Moragg

The factory is churning out batches of, say 100 panels at a time. From these 100 a representative sample is taken - and depending on the quality of that sample, the batch either goes to Samsung or gets rejected and sold to Qnix/XStar to make their own monitors.

Some panels in every batch will be A+, but if the batch has too many bad panels the whole batch is rejected. Then Qnix, when assembling their monitors, check each one and market any A+ or A panels as "pixel perfect".

The tests are probably very quick, which is why quite a lot of these A grade panels get missed and sold as standard.

In Summary:
A batch is rejected if it has too many bad panels. The batch still has good panels though, these get put in our monitors.
This also explains why some people get poor panels even from Samsung/Dell. The accepted batches can still have a few bad panels in.


----------



## monkeys

Are you sure they get rid of a whole batch based on a sample? I doubt it, it would seem more likely the ones that didn't pass quality ctrol gets rejected.
How many samsung ones are faulty?

 Dell probably gets the the first rejects but Qnix gets any and every and put their quality control on them (their site keeps flashing quality) so it enables us to d.i.y. to get them right. Does that sound correct?
I was up till midnight fixing my new one , now virtuall 0 bleed in pitch darkness..phew

Saying that I almost bought a Dell last month but was ut off by their poor quality control...


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkeys*
> 
> Are you sure they get rid of a whole batch based on a sample? I doubt it, it would seem more likely the ones that didn't pass quality ctrol gets rejected.
> How many samsung ones are faulty?
> 
> Dell probably gets the the first rejects but Qnix gets any and every and put their quality control on them (their site keeps flashing quality) so it enables us to d.i.y. to get them right. Does that sound correct?
> 
> Saying that I almost bought a Dell last month but was ut off by their poor quality control...


It's very likely that they do reject based on a sample.

They pick enough monitors that the probability of rejecting a good batch is fairly low, and the probability of rejecting a bad one is fairly high.
It is caluclatable, and it's cheaper to replace a bad batch than to pay lots of people lots of money to check them all thoroughly. This explains the variation in panels and why some (like me







) get very good panels, and others not so good ones.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkeys*
> 
> Saying that I almost bought a Dell last month but was ut off by their poor quality control...


This statement is kind of funny because that (or not wanting to use eBay) is the main reason to not buy Korean. Well there's warranty too. But from what I've heard lately such is the case and Dell QC has gone south.


----------



## monkeys

Yes, couple of buyers: one bought 1, the other bought 2 Dells...all really bad backlighting. That was before I even 'looked ' at Korean for exactly the same reason as you. That put me right off dell but I did'nt have to budget to pay $750-$1000 or £500-£700 for a screen. That was before I really heard of the Korean monitors. Had a q look before but deemed a risk to save a bit but ....

Now I have 2 Koreans sitting before me...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah me too. Though when I learned of the Catleaps I think they were already on 2C non-OC pcb and I didn't really have the cash then anyway. Was really good timing for me when these PLS hit the scene. Thankfully I happened to spy the club thread on the front page Recent Activity too as I wasn't in the habit of frequenting many sections here manually, displays included. They had already been on eBay a month then (since mid April).


----------



## Intake

I'm thinking of picking up the QNIX QX2710 monitor sometime soon but I was wonder what sellers you guys would recommend? I've skimmed through a few pages and heard great things about hulustar. And what questions would you guys recommend me toI be asking the sellers so I could protect myself with paypal in case the monitor has very bad backlight bleeding and etc.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intake*
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up the QNIX QX2710 monitor sometime soon but I was wonder what sellers you guys would recommend? I've skimmed through a few pages and heard great things about hulustar. And what questions would you guys recommend me toI be asking the sellers so I could protect myself with paypal in case the monitor has very bad backlight bleeding and etc.


I've yet to see any bad reports from green-sum, and I got mine from him. His pixel perfect option is cheaper but has no limit on dead pixels - just no bright/stuck ones. I emailed and he said he would check to make sure I got less than 1 dead pixel - my panel is flawless with minimal BLB.

Hulustar had one bad report recently but is otherwise great and often has a max2 dead pixel offer, avoid redcap and dreamseller, and BigClothCraft is also very good afaik. Excellent castle is good, not sure about accessorieswhole but they recently offered an OCN member to put up good reviews of a new product, but that is not indicative of customer service or product quality.

Avoid the very cheap $279 ones one seller is selling B grade panels for these prices, you probably don't want less than A-.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I've yet to see any bad reports from green-sum, and I got mine from him. His pixel perfect option is cheaper but has no limit on dead pixels - just no bright/stuck ones. I emailed and he said he would check to make sure I got less than 1 dead pixel - my panel is flawless with minimal BLB.
> 
> Hulustar had one bad report recently but is otherwise great and often has a max2 dead pixel offer, avoid redcap and dreamseller, and BigClothCraft is also very good afaik. Excellent castle is good, not sure about accessorieswhole but they recently offered an OCN member to put up good reviews of a new product, but that is not indicative of customer service or product quality.
> 
> Avoid the very cheap $279 ones one seller is selling B grade panels for these prices, you probably don't want less than A-.


Green-sum sells some for $279 dont they? I thought just one batch from one seller had some B grade panels, but most others were still A- at this price?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Green-sum sells some for $279 dont they? I thought just one batch from one seller had some B grade panels, but most others were still A- at this price?


We only know of one seller that has confirmed it but others may also be doing the same.

A wild conjecture from me: originally they bought the best rejected batches. Now, with increased demand, they are buying slightly worse batches as well for their regular versions.

I'm guessing this because there have been a few more reports of stuck pixels recently. I refused to play the lottery and got a perfect pixel, but many have got the regular versions and got good panels.

You could ask the sellers directly, but they have been known to be dishonest.


----------



## Xenderwind

Got my qx2710 at around noonish earlier but only had about an hour before i had to go to class, and i just got back. I got it from greensum for $290 and it looks like theres no dead pixels, ive only tried 96 hz and it seems to be fine so far. As for backlight bleed I can't get my room perfectly dark but so far it seems like there's little to none. Still need to look at color profiles and figure out how to change the angle of the stand. I may be an idiot but it doesn't seem to tilt like in the ebay pictures, mines kinda angled upwards and I really just want it straight.


----------



## iamwardicus

Wow it arrived today.... couldn't believe it. Looks to be in good shape. Little blb but its not too bad.


----------



## blacklotusul

Hi guys..Reading this Thread since begin, also a couple of friend have buyed allready the mate version of QX2719, everything was fine, small/low BLB.
What I ask now, I allready saw that under 300$ theres a low category of quality, but also for perfect pixel, I remember seeing that they make a 1/2 pixel guaranty.
nevertheless, I cant find in this moment any deal on ebaxy from the mentioned sellers in wich selling description they mention 1/2 pixel return policy.

I have found this in allmoust every anouncement..So if I order and I receive it with 2 pixel, I cant return it back ?


----------



## Paramount

how about excellent castle seller .. is it good ?
i ordered QX2710 matte with up to 2 dead pixel is it grade B or A !!


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paramount*
> 
> how about excellent castle seller .. is it good ?
> i ordered QX2710 matte with up to 2 dead pixel is it grade B or A !!


Yeah I heard Excellent Castle delivers very fast and are reliable. I think the grade is A.


----------



## biatche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatche*
> 
> 1. How is this monitor compared to Catleap Q270?
> 2. Is >72hz possible for this monitor on a pc that has just Intel processor graphics (Haswell)?
> 3. Any recommended VESA mount for this screen that can tilt and rotate?
> 4. When not taking price into consideration, how does this QNIX compare to VS VP2770-LED?


bump


----------



## monkeys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blacklotusul*
> 
> Hi guys..Reading this Thread since begin, also a couple of friend have buyed allready the mate version of QX2719, everything was fine, small/low BLB.
> What I ask now, I allready saw that under 300$ theres a low category of quality, but also for perfect pixel, I remember seeing that they make a 1/2 pixel guaranty.
> nevertheless, I cant find in this moment any deal on ebaxy from the mentioned sellers in wich selling description they mention 1/2 pixel return policy.
> 
> I have found this in allmoust every anouncement..So if I order and I receive it with 2 pixel, I cant return it back ?


I think you are wrong for pixel perfect, contact the seller for confirmation.
For mine...I got 'zero dead pixels allowed' from seller . If you want a better one go this route, otherwise take your chances, you may still get a perfect screen.


----------



## mcleish

Hey everyone.

I actually followed this thread, along with a few others, before purchasing this monitor. I got mine around 2 weeks ago from hulustar, and opted for a 0-2 pixel screen (I think they have/had a deal on.
Couldn't be happier with the screen. No dead pixels (that I know of, but im not searching), but had a little bit of bleed on the bottom left side. Ive managed to fix this though.
I took the bazel off and started poking around on the screen frame. I think my problem was that it was a little warped. When i pushed the bottom left side down and moved my other hand a few inches to the right and pushed up at the same time, the bleeding went! I did a little modifying to fix this.
The screen has 4 pads, 1 in each corner, that seem to be supporting it. I took the bottom left one off and stuck it where my right hand was pushing the monitor up. I then layered the pad with same card/paper, to give it that pressure my hand was doing, and stuck it down with electrical tape.
I hope this helps other people that have some BLB. Mine wasn't terribly bad, but it was bad enough to bug the hell out of me.


----------



## David164v8

Hey, has anyone from the UK ordered one of these? How much did customs charge you?


----------



## chaos_being

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I've yet to see any bad reports from green-sum, and I got mine from him. His pixel perfect option is cheaper but has no limit on dead pixels - just no bright/stuck ones. I emailed and he said he would check to make sure I got less than 1 dead pixel - my panel is flawless with minimal BLB.
> 
> Hulustar had one bad report recently but is otherwise great and often has a max2 dead pixel offer, avoid redcap and dreamseller, and BigClothCraft is also very good afaik. Excellent castle is good, not sure about accessorieswhole but they recently offered an OCN member to put up good reviews of a new product, but that is not indicative of customer service or product quality.
> 
> Avoid the very cheap $279 ones one seller is selling B grade panels for these prices, you probably don't want less than A-.


Green-sum's policy appears to be as above, I ordered a perfect pixel one from him that ended up coming with a bright pixel after being turned on for ~30 minutes. I'm in the process of returning it now for a replacement with no shipping cost to me. He's been very responsive as well. Thanks for the info Moragg, +rep!


----------



## mcleish

Quote:


> Hey, has anyone from the UK ordered one of these? How much did customs charge you?


I did. I asked the seller if they would reduce the price a little and mark it as a gift. The actually put 100 dollars on the invoice, so i didnt get hit with anything.


----------



## David164v8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcleish*
> 
> I did. I asked the seller if they would reduce the price a little and mark it as a gift. The actually put 100 dollars on the invoice, so i didnt get hit with anything.


Thanks, who did you buy it from?


----------



## mcleish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David164v8*
> 
> Thanks, who did you buy it from?


Hulustar.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Hulustar offered to do so of his own accord for me though I did not need being in US. It was part of a canned eBay message I got from him after purchase also asking what GPU I have and such.


----------



## David164v8

Alright, looks like I know who to buy from. Thanks guys


----------



## monkeys

I feel that I can give a view after 3 wks usage, a Pixel perfect matte from Red Cap, Pixel perfect, slight bleed , opened and frame was a bit bent, straightened it and v v low bleed, just about noticeable in pitch darkness but can't see in normal use.
Now almost perfect, may tape it but may never do.
Friendly, and efficient.


----------



## sdahlbe

I'm about ready to buy the Qnix qx2710 matte from dream-seller on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Matt-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-PLS-Panel-Monitor-/221233250459?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item338287809b

$308.00 and "guaranteed" 0 dead pixels, although it seems a little shady that they offer 0 pixel defect but then go on to state that they will refund $5 for every dead pixel found...

I guess the reason I'm posting here is to ask if anyone has found other 0 pixel defect guarantees that turned out legit. I am willing to pay a little more for the guarantee.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdahlbe*
> 
> I'm about ready to buy the Qnix qx2710 matte from dream-seller on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Matt-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-PLS-Panel-Monitor-/221233250459?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item338287809b
> 
> $308.00 and "guaranteed" 0 dead pixels, although it seems a little shady that they offer 0 pixel defect but then go on to state that they will refund $5 for every dead pixel found...
> 
> I guess the reason I'm posting here is to ask if anyone has found other 0 pixel defect guarantees that turned out legit. I am willing to pay a little more for the guarantee.


This is a bit of a play on words. Firstly, they say "dead pixels" this would very likely not include "stuck pixels". I have seen sellers off ebay back a $5 grossing refund policy up o a certain amount. If you happen to get a terrible one they will start talking replacement fast as there is more pixels in 5 dollar increments than the monitor is worth. With this being said it is a huge play on words. Overall it is one of the better strait from the seller warranties i have seen.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdahlbe*
> 
> I'm about ready to buy the Qnix qx2710 matte from dream-seller on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Matt-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-PLS-Panel-Monitor-/221233250459?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item338287809b
> 
> $308.00 and "guaranteed" 0 dead pixels, although it seems a little shady that they offer 0 pixel defect but then go on to state that they will refund $5 for every dead pixel found...
> 
> I guess the reason I'm posting here is to ask if anyone has found other 0 pixel defect guarantees that turned out legit. I am willing to pay a little more for the guarantee.


Avoid the $5 deals as they are worthless. You want a guarantee that you'll get a good monitor, not a small refund if there are too many dead pixels.

And before you purchase a monitor, ask a seller to tell you separately the maximum number of "black" "stuck" and "bright" pixels, and if it matters if they are in the middle.
"Dead" is too vague and can include all or just some of those - e.g. green-sum does not consider "black" pixels as dead.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah they may "guarantee" no dead pixels but they can't be 100% sure about that and thus also try everything possible _to avoid an expensive return_ (e.g. offer $5 per dead instead). Can't really blame them for that. Kind of sucks for us but it's not dishonest or whatever...


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah they may "guarantee" no dead pixels but they can't be 100% sure about that and thus also try everything possible _to avoid an expensive return_ (e.g. offer $5 per dead instead). Can't really blame them for that. Kind of sucks for us but it's not dishonest or whatever...


It may not be dishonest, but it is bad practice.

For me, a 4 dead pixel screen is not worth the money. A bit more for one with 1 max dead pixel is.

The $5 thing could leave me having bought something "worth it" to me, and end up with something which is overall not worth it to me.

It also annoys me how dead pixel can change meaning between sellers and models. Don't know how many times I've said "green-sum's pixel perfect only guarantees no bright/stuck pixels and says nothing about "dark" pixels".


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I would not take it that far. What would be good practice in this case and in thier shoes? I do understand your opinion but as it is physically impossible to be 100% sure about every one and a return is a relatively big hit to them I see why they do what they do. And that is part of the gamble we take here in order to save hundreds.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdahlbe*
> 
> I'm about ready to buy the Qnix qx2710 matte from dream-seller on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Matt-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-PLS-Panel-Monitor-/221233250459?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item338287809b
> 
> $308.00 and "guaranteed" 0 dead pixels, although it seems a little shady that they offer 0 pixel defect but then go on to state that they will refund $5 for every dead pixel found...
> 
> I guess the reason I'm posting here is to ask if anyone has found other 0 pixel defect guarantees that turned out legit. I am willing to pay a little more for the guarantee.


Not even Dell monitors guarantee 0 dead pixels.


----------



## jadenx2

so is buying the 'perfect pixel' not worth it then? what's the difference?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2*
> 
> so is buying the 'perfect pixel' not worth it then? what's the difference?


Not worth it. The difference is that the listings for perfect pixel have extra words in them that say "perfect pixel".


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2*
> 
> so is buying the 'perfect pixel' not worth it then? what's the difference?


Pixel perfect is warranty I believe.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Pixel perfect is warranty I believe.


Perfect pixel is a blunt statement that when you receive your monitor there will be no dead pixels. This is a complete load of nonesense as mainstream monitors cannot even guarantee no dead pixels. There has been plenty of times that my company will order dozens of monitors and a small portion of them will have dead pixels and will have to be sent in for a RMA. This demonstrates that a "guarantee" of no dead pixels is nonesense. Not to mention is says "dead" pixels which is too vague to count "stuck" pixels or "bright" pixels.

The only way this is valid in any way is IF with the particular seller you are going to states that their "perfect pixel" class warrants that if there is ANY dead/stuck/bright pixels they will RMA the monitor for free(meaning paid shipping back). This is certainly not the case as we have heard many people in the Qnix club have bad experiences with the perfect pixel term(scam). I would confirm this with the seller before even ordering.

Most of the time what i have seen is even with a perfect pixel term used if there is an actual dead pixel(a lot of the time they are stuck) the seller will try and give you a partial refund(which is a great conversation).

All in all this has been repeatedly confirmed to be a marketing term(scam). I would look more into what the sellers warranty period is and what the acceptable level of dead/stuck/bright pixels is which does apply even with perfect pixels. You want piece of mind buy an actual warranty (squaretrade) otherwise unless you contact the seller and specifically find out what perfect pixel entails or you are just tossing money into the fire.


----------



## sdahlbe

Here is a link to the exact wording of the guarantee.

http://filemm.net/img/2013/06/10/perfect/pixel.jpg

I sent an email to dream-seller asking for specific details about this policy, how he defines defect free, and whether or not it includes bright, dark, stuck, dead pixels. I will post his response here once they open back up for business on Monday (which should be in a few hours).


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdahlbe*
> 
> Here is a link to the exact wording of the guarantee.
> 
> http://filemm.net/img/2013/06/10/perfect/pixel.jpg
> 
> I sent an email to dream-seller asking for specific details about this policy, how he defines defect free, and whether or not it includes bright, dark, stuck, dead pixels. I will post his response here once they open back up for business on Monday (which should be in a few hours).


It still has the $5 refund per dead pixel, so if you want pixel perfect you need to avoid anything with the $5 refund clause.
And it could well be that "dark" pixels are not considered defective.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Me:

*Could you further explain your policy for the "perfect pixel" monitors? I see the diagram explaining the center and outside pixel policy, but what about "perfect pixel" monitors? I'm about to buy a QNIX QX2710, but I want to make sure I get a perfect pixel model from a seller.*

Green-Sum:

*Hello, this is Green-Sum, the eBay seller.
First of all, we would like to say thank you for your interest. We will always make our best efforts to support you.

Perfect pixel option, 0 dead pixel allowed.
Dark dot and stuck pixel does not handled as dead pixel. Bright dot only.
Dark dot : The pixel shows dark and cannot be found on Black background. If the dot show other colors, bright dot.

If there is any dead pixel on the screen, we will assure replacement or refund.

Hope the answer above helps you. We are looking forward to have a good business chance with you.
Thank you.

Best regards,*

Sounds like it's worth it to me.

Was for: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111073520913&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Me:
> 
> *Could you further explain your policy for the "perfect pixel" monitors? I see the diagram explaining the center and outside pixel policy, but what about "perfect pixel" monitors? I'm about to buy a QNIX QX2710, but I want to make sure I get a perfect pixel model from a seller.*
> 
> Green-Sum:
> 
> *Hello, this is Green-Sum, the eBay seller.
> 
> First of all, we would like to say thank you for your interest. We will always make our best efforts to support you.
> 
> Perfect pixel option, 0 dead pixel allowed.
> 
> Dark dot and stuck pixel does not handled as dead pixel. Bright dot only.
> 
> Dark dot : The pixel shows dark and cannot be found on Black background. If the dot show other colors, bright dot.
> 
> If there is any dead pixel on the screen, we will assure replacement or refund.
> 
> Hope the answer above helps you. We are looking forward to have a good business chance with you.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Best regards,*
> 
> Sounds like it's worth it to me.
> 
> Was for: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111073520913&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


This is the only line that matters in that reply "Dark dot and stuck pixel does not handled as dead pixel"

You might want to ask who pays return shipping in an event dead pixels are found and magically proven to not be stuck or (this is my favorite crap response now) "dark" pixel. I mean if it makes you feel better about your purchase go for it. I really look at this response and see that he basically confirmed everything i just said. Everything from how vague it is(without it being very apparent) to the fact he definitively pointed out stuck/bright/dark pixels don't count. How do you separate a pixel that is completely "dark" from dead? What if you have like 6 stuck or dark pixels in the dead center of the screen? Perfect pixel is kinda worthless then. So with this being said what kind of monitor are they likely going to send you? I know it sounds a bit negative but the fact is that "perfect" means perfect to me NOT a single situation.

All i can say is definitely ask for who pays return shipping. And yes these responses are designed to make it sound worth it they are trying to sell you something.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> This is the only line that matters in that reply "Dark dot and stuck pixel does not handled as dead pixel"
> 
> You might want to ask who pays return shipping in an event dead pixels are found and magically proven to not be stuck or (this is my favorite crap response now) "dark" pixel. I mean if it makes you feel better about your purchase go for it. I really look at this response and see that he basically confirmed everything i just said. Everything from how vague it is(without it being very apparent) to the fact he definitively pointed out stuck/bright/dark pixels don't count. How do you separate a pixel that is completely "dark" from dead? What if you have like 6 stuck or dark pixels in the dead center of the screen? Perfect pixel is kinda worthless then. So with this being said what kind of monitor are they likely going to send you? I know it sounds a bit negative but the fact is that "perfect" means perfect to me NOT a single situation.
> 
> All i can say is definitely ask for who pays return shipping. And yes these responses are designed to make it sound worth it they are trying to sell you something.


As I keep saying, this is the exact response I got, just for the XStar.

In my case, I said hulustar's fantastic event monitors were better value as no-one gets stuck pixels so a limit on total defective pixels is better, and hulustar (I think) has a 0 defective near center policy.
Once I said that, they offered to make sure I had less than 1 dark pixel if I bought from them.

Monitor ended up being near perfect, no dark pixels and very minor BLB but the panel sits a bit low in the case, nothing that can't be fixed.

Edit: do not assume anything anyone says, get the seller to spell it out unambigously in a way that cannot be misinterpreted, so ebay will support you if the monitor is not as described.


----------



## Azgalor

Thinking of pulling the trigger on one of these monitors, except I need some clarification on compatibility.

All the Ebay sellers state that these monitors do not work on laptops or Macs. However, I do have a MacBook Pro Late 2011 with a HD6770M (which is a compatible card), so I was planning on using a Mini DisplayPort to Dual DVI adapter for this monitor. But I noticed that they have a disclaimer saying it does not work with converters as well.

Does anyone have a similar setup or can confirm if it will work or not?

Thanks!


----------



## rubixcube101

Can anyone confirm or deny whether or not taking apart your monitor to get rid of the back light bleed voids square trade warranty?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azgalor*
> 
> Thinking of pulling the trigger on one of these monitors, except I need some clarification on compatibility.
> 
> All the Ebay sellers state that these monitors do not work on laptops or Macs. However, I do have a MacBook Pro Late 2011 with a HD6770M (which is a compatible card), so I was planning on using a Mini DisplayPort to Dual DVI adapter for this monitor. But I noticed that they have a disclaimer saying it does not work with converters as well.
> 
> Does anyone have a similar setup or can confirm if it will work or not?
> 
> Thanks!


I have a GTX 670 4GB but I could test if its display port output will work using an adapter, if no one else comments in first on its compatibility. It will be a couple days before I get my monitor though. I also doubt overclocking would work this way, at least probably not up to 120+ Hz. I believe display port does support enough pixel clock to technically work, but I would bet in the conversion between formats would probably cause the OC to not work up too high. Perhaps someone could also correct this thought of mine if it is wrong. But you probably cant even do the driver unlock on a Mac anyway so maybe you dont want to OC?


----------



## adriangb

Any reason for which it wouldn't work with a Z77 MB + HD 4000? And why are they supposed to not work on macs?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubixcube101*
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny whether or not taking apart your monitor to get rid of the back light bleed voids square trade warranty?


I sent an email to ST yesterday, will get back to you on the answer.


----------



## dqniel

Hrm. I've been reading through this thread quite a bit lately. The price for a PLS QHD screen is very tempting, but I trust overseas Ebay sellers about as far as I can throw them...

I fully believe the "pixel perfect" models to receive no further qualification testing than any other panel, so I'm sending out a feeler question to dream-seller, green-sum, and some others to get in as specific language as possible exactly what they do and don't guarantee, and what they'll do for me in the case that it arrives unlike as advertised. Is this a good idea to have as documentation in case I need to solve the issue through Ebay? This is the message I've sent the sellers:
Quote:


> Can you please fully explain your "Perfect Pixel" policy? If I spend the extra money for a "Perfect Pixel" QX2710 then I expect zero dark, dead, or stuck/bright pixels.
> 
> Does your Perfect Pixel policy guarantee ZERO dark, dead, or stuck/bright pixels? Will you test my monitor before sending it to ensure it has no imperfect pixels?
> 
> If the monitor arrives with imperfect pixels, then will you cover all return costs (return shipping and replacement shipping) to replace the monitor?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Any reason for which it wouldn't work with a Z77 MB + HD 4000? And why are they supposed to not work on macs?


It's not all Macs I am almost certain.

Edit: Well apparently not according to the compatibility chart that some sellers have. But can't believe *no* Macs have dual link.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azgalor*
> 
> Thinking of pulling the trigger on one of these monitors, except I need some clarification on compatibility.
> 
> All the Ebay sellers state that these monitors do not work on laptops or Macs. However, I do have a MacBook Pro Late 2011 with a HD6770M (which is a compatible card), so I was planning on using a Mini DisplayPort to Dual DVI adapter for this monitor. But I noticed that they have a disclaimer saying it does not work with converters as well.
> 
> Does anyone have a similar setup or can confirm if it will work or not?
> 
> Thanks!


Having just looked into this myself since you brought it up, I found that passive display port to DVI cables/adapters will NOT work as that disclaimer said. There is such a thing as an active display port to DVI adapter that may work, but you will have to verify that the active adapter can output a proper dual link DVI signal, and even then you will not be able to overclock because of the active conversion chip.

One of these would be what you need:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812400320
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815158262

You can even see in one of the reviews that someone used it successfully with one of these QNix displays


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes it has to be "active".


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Any reason for which it wouldn't work with a Z77 MB + HD 4000? And why are they supposed to not work on macs?


Only port compatibility. I do not know of any integrated motherboard DVI port which supports dual link connections; almost all of the Z77 MBs support 2560x1600, but only via DisplayPort.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Only port compatibility. I do not know of any integrated motherboard DVI port which supports dual link connections; almost all of the Z77 MBs support 2560x1600, but only via DisplayPort.


You're right, I checked my MBs page and it states: "Supports DVI with max. resolution up to 1920x1200 @ 60Hz". So options are to go with a Catleap (multi-input, but), get a d-GPU or get an active Dipsplay Port > DVI adapter. Seems to me like the d-GPU is the best choice. DisplayPort > DVI is $100 and my MB still doesn't support the res over HDMI (and I haven't seen any monitors with DP). I really wanted to wait out till AMD updates thou, the 7xx series is good but I don't like rebranding.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Only port compatibility. I do not know of any integrated motherboard DVI port which supports dual link connections; almost all of the Z77 MBs support 2560x1600, but only via DisplayPort.


Which is strange because the chipset supports a high enough resolution and the DVI port has all the pins in it (at least on my motherboard)


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Which is strange because the chipset supports a high enough resolution and the DVI port has all the pins in it (at least on my motherboard)


The female DVI port often has all the pinholes present. This is for compatibility only though; that way, dual link DVI cables can be used with either single link or dual link DVI ports. For example, the AMD 6xxx series often came with 2x DVI ports, both keyed for dual link DVI. However, only one of the ports was a true DL-DVI port, the other, although physically dual link, was electrically single link. I haven't seen a motherboard (by Intel anyways) that sported a DL-DVI port capable of outputting > 1920x1200 resolutions.


----------



## majnu

Taking the Bezel of my monitor atm.

Plastic Bezel measures 22mm
Removing it and the exposed metal bezel measures 14mm


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Taking the Bezel of my monitor atm.
> 
> Plastic Bezel measures 22mm
> Removing it and the exposed metal bezel measures 14mm


I suggest not leaving those metal bezels off for too long as you can get dirt/fuzzies/dust under your screen somehow...learn from my mistakes, young grasshopper







.


----------



## Eckson

shipped the second damaged monitor back last week, arrived in Korea this morning. No contact from the seller as of yet besides " what you sending back " limiting my contact to the resolution center in PayPal. Will keep it updated. 98.70 to ship it back via usps. PayPal paid 92.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> I suggest not leaving those metal bezels off for too long as you can get dirt/fuzzies/dust under your screen somehow...learn from my mistakes, young grasshopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


really, how? The glass is bonded to the panel so there is no chance it can get in. I'll cover it up now


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> really, how? The glass is bonded to the panel so there is no chance it can get in. I'll cover it up now


If I knew the answer to this question, then I wouldn't have two pieces of dirt or whatever it is under my monitor right now.

I seriously have no clue how they got in there...but it must've happened sometime during the taking apart of everything (the most I took apart was the metal bezel just like you, no further than that), because those pieces of dirt/fuzzies were not there when I first received the monitor.

Oh well, that's what I get for modding my monitor







.

I dunno what those gold ribbon cable thingies are at the bottom of the monitor, maybe dirt got on those? I checked but didn't see any...apparently those connect the LCD to the PCB that controls all of the pixels on the screen.

*shrug* I dunno enough about monitors to figure out what happened.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> If I knew the answer to this question, then I wouldn't have two pieces of dirt or whatever it is under my monitor right now.


Hilariously blunt.


----------



## majnu

It could possibly be dead pixels caused by impact with a screwdriver or something.

Anyway.... I've just ordered some heat resistant ultra strength epoxy and strong adhesive tape. Hopefully that will do the trick to hold it in place.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> It could possibly be dead pixels caused by impact with a screwdriver or something.
> 
> Anyway.... I've just ordered some heat resistant ultra strength epoxy and strong adhesive tape. Hopefully that will do the trick to hold it in place.


I didn't use a screwdriver. I used plastic 'trim tools'...I don't believe they are dead pixels - they are in the form of slanted lines of varying length so that's why I think it's a fuzz or tiny hair of some sort.

Wait, what are you looking to "hold in place"?

I don't believe epoxy or a very strong tape is required for fixing backlight bleed.

But if you're going to all that trouble to order epoxy (I used JBWeld Cold Weld and it worked really well and Scotch 3M Heavy Duty Outdoor Mounting Tape rated for 20lbs)...you may as well completely debezel your monitor and make a custom vesa mount. Guide coming on that tonight.

This could be yours too!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Bezels:


Back of monitor, look at how thin it is!


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dqniel*
> 
> Hrm. I've been reading through this thread quite a bit lately. The price for a PLS QHD screen is very tempting, but I trust overseas Ebay sellers about as far as I can throw them...
> 
> I fully believe the "pixel perfect" models to receive no further qualification testing than any other panel, so I'm sending out a feeler question to dream-seller, green-sum, and some others to get in as specific language as possible exactly what they do and don't guarantee, and what they'll do for me in the case that it arrives unlike as advertised. Is this a good idea to have as documentation in case I need to solve the issue through Ebay? This is the message I've sent the sellers:


I do believe these are the best value monitors on the market at the moment...Haven't heard any horror stories yet either.


----------



## eliongater

is this one a good one to get?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111073520913
and how is it the same price as this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-2-27-2560x1440-WQHD-Samsung-PLS-Monitor-Matte-/111085489556?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19dd360d94


----------



## kmetek

any model with HEIGHT adjustment and HDMI, DVI etc?


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmetek*
> 
> any model with HEIGHT adjustment and HDMI, DVI etc?


I think only some yamakasi models have HDMI, you dont really want HDMI though as it is not the best for WQHD. All models have DL-DVI (they have little/no electronics in the screen) and take the signal direct from the gpu (no osd adjustments etc). Some models have a VESA mount (qnix), i dont think any have adjustable heights, only tilt on some models


----------



## kmetek

well HDMI is good for consoles, isn't ?


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmetek*
> 
> well HDMI is good for consoles, isn't ?


not for 2560x1440 though. If you use a ps3 or xbox 360 (not sure about xbox1 and ps4) the image will be either letterbox box (but all sides) or wont look very good or be displayed at all? I think. You could possibly use an active HDMI to DL-DVI adapter


----------



## Zealon

These Korean PLS monitors seem to be getting a lot of popularity, but I would like to see a nice 30 inch PLS screen.


----------



## MrBoofington

I just bought a QX2710 from green sum for $290. I'm looking forward to finally having some good viewing angles since this is my first non TN panel monitor.


----------



## kmetek

link for 290$...can't believe so cheap?


----------



## MrBoofington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmetek*
> 
> link for 290$...can't believe so cheap?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-27-2560x1440-WQHD-PLS-Computer-Monitor-Matte-/121117252582?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c33269be6

That is the one I got.


----------



## Shultzy

I was wanting to get a 120hz monitor for the higher refresh rate, but i am also considering one of these 2560x1440 monitors. Which models can be overclocked if any? Im just looking for a better gaming experience for around $300


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> I was wanting to get a 120hz monitor for the higher refresh rate, but i am also considering one of these 2560x1440 monitors. Which models can be overclocked if any? Im just looking for a better gaming experience for around $300


The Qnix and Xstar are the way to go for 1440p 120hz OCable monitors right now at $300..


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> The Qnix and Xstar are the way to go for 1440p 120hz OCable monitors right now at $300..


Do you have any links to these monitors? Which one is better?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Do you have any links to these monitors? Which one is better?


I would go with green sum right now as they have the best rep. I belong the the Korean monitor club and there is a lot of good info on or page.. Here is a good monitor. It's matte which usually is preferred..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-2-27-2560x1440-WQHD-Samsung-PLS-Monitor-Matte-/111085489556?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19dd360d94

And here is our official Korean monitor club page where you can get more info..
http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star

I hope all links work as I posted from my GS4 lol..


----------



## kmetek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBoofington*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-27-2560x1440-WQHD-PLS-Computer-Monitor-Matte-/121117252582?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c33269be6
> 
> That is the one I got.


import tax?


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I would go with green sum right now as they have the best rep. I belong the the Korean monitor club and there is a lot of good info on or page.. Here is a good monitor. It's matte which usually is preferred..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-2-27-2560x1440-WQHD-Samsung-PLS-Monitor-Matte-/111085489556?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19dd360d94
> 
> And here is our official Korean monitor club page where you can get more info..
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star
> 
> I hope all links work as I posted from my GS4 lol..


Nice! The links worked and I've probably been to that thread once upon a time or two, but thanks for the info.


----------



## dqniel

I went with a green-sum Perfect Pixel. I have confirmed through email that they will pay return shipping if there are any bright/stuck pixels. I don't mind a few dead/dark ones, but the bright ones bother me, so that confirmation is sufficient for me.

Hopefully it turns out to be $310 well spent. I'll let you all know how it is once it arrives.
Quote:


> We pay for delivery charge for defect products. If the items you bought have some faulty in manufacturing process,
> we will exchange it for free or refund.
> 
> About pixels and defect, refer below
> ===================================================================================
> With Perfect
> pixel option, 0 dead pixel is allowed. Normal one, up to 5 pixels are
> acceptable.
> 
> We test in Black background. If the pixel
> shows "Bright dot", is defective. We definite Dead pixel as bright dot. Dark
> dot and stuck pixel is not handled as dead pixel. Bright dot only.
> 
> Dark dot : The pixel shows dark and cannot
> be found on Black background. If the dot shows other colors, bright dot.
> ===================================================================================
> 
> Hope the answer above helps you. Let me know if you have any questions.
> Thank you
> 
> Best regards,
> Green-sum
> 
> - green-sum


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmetek*
> 
> import tax?


When I bought from hulustar he asked me whether I wanted it marked as lower price/gift when I bought it.


----------



## Ascendor81

Just bought mine for the $289.00 from Green-sum. Ordered 2 7970's earlier this week should be here today or tomorrow. Can not wait to try this one at 120Hz, will definatly try to OC.


----------



## chaos_being

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dqniel*
> 
> I went with a green-sum Perfect Pixel. I have confirmed through email that they will pay return shipping if there are any bright/stuck pixels. I don't mind a few dead/dark ones, but the bright ones bother me, so that confirmation is sufficient for me.
> 
> Hopefully it turns out to be $310 well spent. I'll let you all know how it is once it arrives.


This is accurate. I am shipping back my perfect pixel (which arrived with one bright pixel) that I ordered from Green-Sum tomorrow. Hoping to get a good one in return, by next week I would assume.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaos_being*
> 
> This is accurate. I am shipping back my perfect pixel (which arrived with one bright pixel) that I ordered from Green-Sum tomorrow. Hoping to get a good one in return, by next week I would assume.


I thought Green-Sum's perfect pixel policy meant 'no dead pixels'.

Seriously gunna go through the hassle of shipping back a monitor that has one bright pixel? There are 3.6 Million other pixels on the screen...1 pixel is no big deal.


----------



## Eckson

Refund in. As for horror stories look at my post history. 2 broken monitors and a month later I just got a refund.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> I thought Green-Sum's perfect pixel policy meant 'no dead pixels'.
> 
> Seriously gunna go through the hassle of shipping back a monitor that has one bright pixel? There are 3.6 Million other pixels on the screen...1 pixel is no big deal.


A bright pixel is much more noticeable and distracting than a black pixel though.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> I thought Green-Sum's perfect pixel policy meant 'no dead pixels'.
> 
> Seriously gunna go through the hassle of shipping back a monitor that has one bright pixel? There are 3.6 Million other pixels on the screen...1 pixel is no big deal.


None of the "no dead pixel" policies actually mean "no dead pixels". A dead pixel is not a stuck pixel is not a hot pixel.


----------



## chaos_being

The bright pixel is stuck on red and right in the center, so seeing as how it isn't costing me anything to return it, heck yes I am exchanging it.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaos_being*
> 
> The bright pixel is stuck on red and right in the center, so seeing as how it isn't costing me anything to return it, heck yes I am exchanging it.


Oh, well in that case...yes I'd definitely return it too.


----------



## dqniel

A single bright pixel is a very big deal to me. A dead one? No. but a bright one? Yes. If I were him, I'd also be sending it back. A single bright pixel is extremely distracting if watching a darker film or playing a dark game.

*edit*

Oops, just realize he clarified already.


----------



## Moragg

Thing is, by their definition "stuck" actually does mean "bright". I don't think they know what we mean by hot or stuck, pixels to them are either working, dark, or bright.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Thing is, by their definition "stuck" actually does mean "bright". I don't think they know what we mean by hot or stuck, pixels to them are either working, dark, or bright.


From what I understand,

A stuck pixel = a bright subpixel (either red, blue or green)
A hot pixel = a bright pixel (red, blue and white, looks white)
A dead pixel = a dark pixel, one that doesn't let light through.

Either way, bright pixel defects are "covered" by perfect pixel; dark pixel defects are not covered to the same degree.


----------



## adriangb

And are stuck/hot pixels covered under non pixel perfect? I.e. if I get a non-pixel perfect monitor with no dead pixels, but a single bright one, can I exchange it w/o paying for shipping?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> And are stuck/hot pixels covered under non pixel perfect? I.e. if I get a non-pixel perfect monitor with no dead pixels, but a single bright one, can I exchange it w/o paying for shipping?


No.


----------



## dqniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> From what I understand,
> 
> A stuck pixel = a bright subpixel (either red, blue or green)
> A hot pixel = a bright pixel (red, blue and white, looks white)
> A dead pixel = a dark pixel, one that doesn't let light through.
> 
> Either way, bright pixel defects are "covered" by perfect pixel; dark pixel defects are not covered to the same degree.


This is also how I interpret it. The only thing that will bother me is a clump of dead/dark pixels or one or more bright pixels... And I feel pretty confident I'll be able to get a free replacement (might require some arguing and a hassle) if either of those scenarios occurs. My email from Green-sum seemed to pretty clearly state there would be no bright pixels, and that's what I'm most worried about.

Time to see what happens


----------



## eliongater

Is green-sum a good seller and how does his pixel perfect compare to other sellers?


----------



## Xenderwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> Is green-sum a good seller and how does his pixel perfect compare to other sellers?


Did you try searching this thread at all? I feel like questions like this get asked every other day. I got my regular qnix from greensum for $290 and had no problems(very minimal blb and no pixel problems) and I honestly feel like people paying for pixel perfect have been having more problems than those who dont.


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenderwind*
> 
> Did you try searching this thread at all? I feel like questions like this get asked every other day. I got my regular qnix from greensum for $290 and had no problems(very minimal blb and no pixel problems) and I honestly feel like people paying for pixel perfect have been having more problems than those who dont.


I did read through a bit, there are 100 pages.. I know pixel perfect is not really worth it but it is only $30 more ($309), i mainly wanted to know if green-sum was good


----------



## Xenderwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> I did read through a bit, there are 100 pages.. I know pixel perfect is not really worth it but it is only $30 more ($309), i mainly wanted to know if green-sum was good


I'm saying there's a search function. Literally search for green sum and just look at posts.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> I did read through a bit, there are 100 pages.. I know pixel perfect is not really worth it but it is only $30 more ($309), i mainly wanted to know if green-sum was good


Yes i would say Green Sum is probably one of the best sellers..


----------



## eliongater

Will order later tonight then


----------



## eliongater

Got another question sorry. Which sellers mark the price lower than it is (eg 200usd instead if 300usd) and mark it as a gift? A 309usd is just borderline on weather I have to pay import tax. I think I saw that bigclothcraft does this, any one else? In particular greensum? ( I know there is a search function but I am stuck on my phone)


----------



## OneGun

I believe you can ask any of them to do this for you..


----------



## Xentar712

Been following this thread for a while and I'm still a little skeptical from buying overseas. I pulled the plug on the Monoprice 27" Zero-G model today though. You can get it for $354 shipped if you buy it on Massdrop before tomorrow(https://www.massdrop.com/buy/monoprice-monitor). It's glossy, but it comes with a zero defective pixel guarantee + plus Monoprice's awesome return policy. I have a 27" matte monitor already, so I figured I'd go for a glossy panel as well, for the more vibrant color option. Plus the brightness on their monitors is insanely high and would cut through a lot of the glare. Hopefully it works out. Sorry for being off topic, but I figured some of the people on the fence like me would like to take advantage of the low priced alternative.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xentar712*
> 
> Been following this thread for a while and I'm still a little skeptical from buying overseas. I pulled the plug on the Monoprice 27" Zero-G model today though. You can get it for $354 shipped if you buy it on Massdrop before tomorrow(https://www.massdrop.com/buy/monoprice-monitor). It's glossy, but it comes with a zero defective pixel guarantee + plus Monoprice's awesome return policy. I have a 27" matte monitor already, so I figured I'd go for a glossy panel as well, for the more vibrant color option. Plus the brightness on their monitors is insanely high and would cut through a lot of the glare. Hopefully it works out. Sorry for being off topic, but I figured some of the people on the fence like me would like to take advantage of the low priced alternative.


Great alternative. The downside is no worth while overclocking and IPS vs PLS. You already listed the upside which is good for low risk takers.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xentar712*
> 
> Been following this thread for a while and I'm still a little skeptical from buying overseas. I pulled the plug on the Monoprice 27" Zero-G model today though. You can get it for $354 shipped if you buy it on Massdrop before tomorrow(https://www.massdrop.com/buy/monoprice-monitor). It's glossy, but it comes with a zero defective pixel guarantee + plus Monoprice's awesome return policy. I have a 27" matte monitor already, so I figured I'd go for a glossy panel as well, for the more vibrant color option. Plus the brightness on their monitors is insanely high and would cut through a lot of the glare. Hopefully it works out. Sorry for being off topic, but I figured some of the people on the fence like me would like to take advantage of the low priced alternative.


Monoprice is down the streat from where I live. Every time I go to will call an order I see that Zero-G panel in their will-call area being advertised and every time I really want to buy it. That is one sexy looking monitor. I am still sort of regretting I went with a QNix for work instead of the Monoprice monitor's. Too late now though since I already own one QNix and I want my second monitor to match.


----------



## OneGun

Had the monoprice and returned it.. It was a good monitor but way to glossy. And even at 65hz it frame skipped.. So I drove it back there and dropped it off and had my money back in 36hrs..


----------



## eliongater

Ordered


----------



## stilllogicz

I just received my QX2710 and on the outside box it has listed:

[X] QX2710LED
[ ] QX2710LED P
[ ] QX2710LED DPort
[ ] QX2710LED DPort P

Does this mean this monitor comes in a displayport version? What are the "P" models? I haven't been able to find anything googling.

Found this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FreeExpress-New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-EVOLUTION-II-DPORT-27-Monitor-Perfect-Picxel-/140997577110?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20d41c4996


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> I just received my QX2710 and on the outside box it has listed:
> 
> [X] QX2710LED
> [ ] QX2710LED P
> [ ] QX2710LED DPort
> [ ] QX2710LED DPort P
> 
> Does this mean this monitor comes in a displayport version? What are the "P" models? I haven't been able to find anything googling.
> 
> Found this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FreeExpress-New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-EVOLUTION-II-DPORT-27-Monitor-Perfect-Picxel-/140997577110?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20d41c4996


Wow that is new nice find other than the fact that will have a scaler and input lag.


----------



## stilllogicz

Yea apparently they're all over ebay. Only reason I care is because my stupid lightning 7970 doesn't support dual link dvi. ***.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> Yea apparently they're all over ebay. Only reason I care is because my stupid lightning 7970 doesn't support dual link dvi. ***.


Huh? Isn't dual link DVI standard for everything...? Why wouldn't a 7970 have it? My GTX 460 has two dual link DVI ports and it's old as hell.

This sure looks like two dual link DVI ports... http://i.imgur.com/TYpmZYS.jpg


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Huh? Isn't dual link DVI standard for everything...? Why wouldn't a 7970 have it? My GTX 460 has two dual link DVI ports and it's old as hell.
> 
> This sure looks like two dual link DVI ports... http://i.imgur.com/TYpmZYS.jpg


You would think so nowadays wouldn't you? I have a non BE lightning 7970 and it does not in fact have dual link DVI ports. It supports resolutions greater than 1080p via displayport.








Excellent card, shortsighted mistake.

http://us.msi.com/product/vga/R7970-Lightning.html


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Wow that is new nice find other than the fact that will have a scaler and input lag.


FYI here it is for 70 bucks cheaper









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Free-Express-New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-EVOLUTION-II-DPORT-27-Monitor-DP-HDMI-DVI-/121127086760?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c33bcaaa8


----------



## Xenderwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> You would think so nowadays wouldn't you? I have a non BE lightning 7970 and it does not in fact have dual link DVI ports. It supports resolutions greater than 1080p via displayport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent card, shortsighted mistake.
> 
> http://us.msi.com/product/vga/R7970-Lightning.html


Damn, i thought all of them had 1 dual link at least. What you going to do now?


----------



## stilllogicz

Working on getting some 780 SLI, gonna test out monitor for dead/stuck, messed up pixels with my 560 TI and then prolly just use it @ 1080p with the lightning 7970.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> FYI here it is for 70 bucks cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Free-Express-New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-EVOLUTION-II-DPORT-27-Monitor-DP-HDMI-DVI-/121127086760?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c33bcaaa8


Anyone know if that model 1) can do 120Hz 2) how bad is the input lag (i.e. will I care at all or is it just specs)

thanks


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Anyone know if that model 1) can do 120Hz 2) how bad is the input lag (i.e. will I care at all or is it just specs)
> 
> thanks


it seems like everyone on this forum is in the dark about this specific monitor model. your guess is as good as anyones. only way to find out is to wait until someone buys it and gives the technical details or buy it yourself to try it out.


----------



## EniGma1987

I saw those models when I was first looking, but no way would I pay an extra $110+ Dollars extra just go get a display port connector.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Anyone know if that model 1) can do 120Hz 2) how bad is the input lag (i.e. will I care at all or is it just specs)
> 
> thanks


It's an Evolution II model so I expect it to be able to do 120Hz.

The input lag, like all Samsung PLS panels without scaler is fast.


----------



## Intricate09

So, if my card has a dual DVI-I, and a dual DVI-D (referring to the GeForce GTX 670,) it should be able to run two of these monitors at 2560x1440, correct?


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> It's an Evolution II model so I expect it to be able to do 120Hz.
> 
> The input lag, like all Samsung PLS panels without scaler is fast.


Wait, so this has NO scaler? So you can't input 1080p thru HDMI?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

The one with HDMI that is almost $100 more than the ones we all own now DOES have a scaler. Of course HDMI needs to scale. I doubt it does above 60Hz though. So far every 1400P on the market that can overclock has been single dual-llnk DVI only. This includes Overlord etc. At least I am almost certain this is the case. So if this one with HDMI and (vga too even) could overclock it would be a pretty big deal.

I don't see why being called "Evolution II" makes a difference in terms of likely overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intricate09*
> 
> So, if my card has a dual DVI-I, and a dual DVI-D (referring to the GeForce GTX 670,) it should be able to run two of these monitors at 2560x1440, correct?


Yes afaik. The _dual link_ is the key part.


----------



## OneGun

These multi input monitors have been out for awhile now.. They had them when I got my Qnix in April.. I think if the OCed we all would have heard about it by now..


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Wait, so this has NO scaler? So you can't input 1080p thru HDMI?


You can run 1080 from your video card on the ones without multi input. However devices like say a ps3 or xbox would typically not work.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brightbus*
> 
> You can run 1080 from your video card on the ones without multi input. However devices like say a ps3 or xbox would typically not work.


Yeah but I'm asking if this one CAN be used with say a PS3, i.e. if it has a scaler. That would make it the first model (to my knowledge) to be able to be used in 1080p thru HDMI AND 120Hz full res thru dual DVI-D.

Thanks for the answer thou


----------



## stilllogicz

Question, when I'm testing this monitor for dead/stuck/bright/etc pixels, can I do it in 1080p instead of 1440? It would make my life alot easier not having to uninstall drivers and change the video card.


----------



## stilllogicz

Also, when I hook up the monitor to my lightning 7970 to run it in 1080p mode the screen is green/pink with wavy lines, not sure on how to fix this.


----------



## bigmarcel

I've been low-balling dream-seller all week for a QNIX QX2710 Evolution ll 27 [matt] I think he is about to break with my offer.

Anyone running this monitor with a HD 6850? How does it do?

Should I hold off on the monitor and just get a new GPU? Using an HDTV as a monitor sucks.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Yeah but I'm asking if this one CAN be used with say a PS3, i.e. if it has a scaler. That would make it the first model (to my knowledge) to be able to be used in 1080p thru HDMI AND 120Hz full res thru dual DVI-D.
> 
> Thanks for the answer thou


There is not a single multi-input model of these Korean monitors that will do a proper 120Hz. If you want 120Hz you must get the single input DVI only models.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> Question, when I'm testing this monitor for dead/stuck/bright/etc pixels, can I do it in 1080p instead of 1440? It would make my life alot easier not having to uninstall drivers and change the video card.


Doing it in 1080p is very, very not advisable. Why is it such an issue to do so in 1440p?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Yeah but I'm asking if this one CAN be used with say a PS3, i.e. if it has a scaler. That would make it the first model (to my knowledge) to be able to be used in 1080p thru HDMI AND 120Hz full res thru dual DVI-D.
> 
> Thanks for the answer thou


That would be an unqualified no. You cannot run this via HDMI at 1080p.


----------



## dqniel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xentar712*
> 
> Been following this thread for a while and I'm still a little skeptical from buying overseas. I pulled the plug on the Monoprice 27" Zero-G model today though. You can get it for $354 shipped if you buy it on Massdrop before tomorrow(https://www.massdrop.com/buy/monoprice-monitor). It's glossy, but it comes with a zero defective pixel guarantee + plus Monoprice's awesome return policy. I have a 27" matte monitor already, so I figured I'd go for a glossy panel as well, for the more vibrant color option. Plus the brightness on their monitors is insanely high and would cut through a lot of the glare. Hopefully it works out. Sorry for being off topic, but I figured some of the people on the fence like me would like to take advantage of the low priced alternative.


I just jumped in on this- thanks for the link.

I'll be comparing the QNIX 2710 to the Monoprice Zero-G once I have both of them. I'll probably end up selling whichever I like the least unless I decide that dual 1440p monitors is the setup for me.


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Doing it in 1080p is very, very not advisable. Why is it such an issue to do so in 1440p?


Like I wrote earlier in the thread, my lightning 7970 doesn't have a dual dvi port. I ended up switching the drivers and the card over to my 560 ti and ran the test on that, happy to report not a single defect although I have a very minimal amount of backlight bleed in the lower left corner.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> Like I wrote earlier in the thread, my lightning 7970 doesn't have a dual dvi port. I ended up switching the drivers and the card over to my 560 ti and ran the test on that, happy to report not a single defect although I have a very minimal amount of backlight bleed in the lower left corner.


Switching drivers?

That makes sense. Testing pixel defects in 1080p is annoying simply because 1 pixel rendered isn't 1 pixel displayed. If you're sticking to solid colours, it isn't *that* big of a problem. The real issue is that you *can't* do it with a single input monitor - the monitor won't take a 1080p signal, and a 1080p scaled by video card is still a 1440p signal and still requires a dual link DVI connection. You're probably getting the funky colours because your monitor can't handle a 1440p signal via single link DVI.


----------



## stilllogicz

Yep, not gonna lie, I thought my monitor was dead when I saw that, had a mini heart attack.


----------



## PF85

Okay, I got a few questions guys. I'm sure its been answered at some point, but really, its freakin 2xx pages








I hope its okay to ask again. I've never tried to buy a screen from Ebay, let alone another country, so I need some help. Which version should I get? I feel like theres a million different versions









Ty in advance :>


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PF85*
> 
> Okay, I got a few questions guys. I'm sure its been answered at some point, but really, its freakin 2xx pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope its okay to ask again. I've never tried to buy a screen from Ebay, let alone another country, so I need some help. Which version should I get? I feel like theres a million different versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty in advance :>


I am going to assume that you are trying to buy a Qnix since you posted here. The model number for this monitor is in teh title of the thread. There is a new one with a display port but it has DP tagged on the end of the model. Simple get one with the exact model number. you also need to research between seller to seller. There are several listed here and the Qnix club thread in the OP. Also 200 pages is easy when there is a search feature.

If you have never bought a screen from ebay before i would recommend you read over both threads before purchasing one so you know full well what you are buying and what it entitles. definitely read over the waranty options(squaretrade) and the dead pixel policies.

Model: QNIX QX2710

Sellers that have seemed to be good: Bigclothcraft, dreamseller, hulustar, Accessorieswhole


----------



## PF85

Thanks for your answer. I've been looking at this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-27-2560x1440-WQHD-PLS-Computer-Monitor-Matte-/121117252582?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c33269be6

As far as I can see, its not a PP version, but according to this thread its mostly "useless" anyway? And the seller I've been looking at, where green-sum


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PF85*
> 
> Thanks for your answer. I've been looking at this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-27-2560x1440-WQHD-PLS-Computer-Monitor-Matte-/121117252582?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c33269be6
> 
> As far as I can see, its not a PP version, but according to this thread its mostly "useless" anyway? And the seller I've been looking at, where green-sum


Perfect pixel is a market term just used to attract buyers at a higher price(scam). Gree-sum has had good reviews over in the crossover thread. And that is the correct model.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Perfect pixel is a market term just used to attract buyers at a higher price(scam). Gree-sum has had good reviews over in the crossover thread. And that is the correct model.


I think the pixel perfect option is a guarantee for exchange if the monitor has 1 or more dead pixels and/or backlight bleeding.

Of course the sellers will exchange monitors in severe cases of defects regardless if the monitor went with the pixel perfect model or not.

But pixel perfect is a guarantee for exchange even in small cases.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I think the pixel perfect option is a guarantee for exchange if the monitor has 1 or more dead pixels and/or backlight bleeding.
> 
> Of course the sellers will exchange monitors in severe cases of defects regardless if the monitor went with the pixel perfect model or not.
> 
> But pixel perfect is a guarantee for exchange even in small cases.


Depends on what seller and what mood he is in..Some won't do anything..Others will send you a new one while others will refund the difference from a pixel perfect to a regular one..


----------



## PF85

It sounds like its a hit or miss subject? I mean, you might benefit from it, if youre unlucky/lucky, but you might not, as well?
Right now, I'm using a Samsung SyncMaster 2693HM. A pretty old screen, but something that still works 100%. I wanted something with better colors though, so am I right to try and buy a screen like that?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PF85*
> 
> It sounds like its a hit or miss subject? I mean, you might benefit from it, if youre unlucky/lucky, but you might not, as well?
> Right now, I'm using a Samsung SyncMaster 2693HM. A pretty old screen, but something that still works 100%. I wanted something with better colors though, so am I right to try and buy a screen like that?


Lol... your SyncMaster will be blown away.

I came from the Samsung S23A950 (a relatively much newer monitor compared to your SyncMaster) and even I was blown away by the colors on my CrossOver 27Q LED.

Note that the CrossOver 27Q LED (a Korean LG S-IPS monitor) has pretty much the same color reproduction and image quality as the PLS monitors: QNIX QX2710 and X-STAR DP2710, although the marginal advantage goes to the PLS monitors.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xentar712*
> 
> Been following this thread for a while and I'm still a little skeptical from buying overseas. I pulled the plug on the Monoprice 27" Zero-G model today though. You can get it for $354 shipped if you buy it on Massdrop before tomorrow(https://www.massdrop.com/buy/monoprice-monitor). It's glossy, but it comes with a zero defective pixel guarantee + plus Monoprice's awesome return policy. I have a 27" matte monitor already, so I figured I'd go for a glossy panel as well, for the more vibrant color option. Plus the brightness on their monitors is insanely high and would cut through a lot of the glare. Hopefully it works out. Sorry for being off topic, but I figured some of the people on the fence like me would like to take advantage of the low priced alternative.


Somethings fishy with the contrast of the Monoprice monitors being 1/3 of the Cinema displays and Qnix. 350:1 isn't nearly as impressive as other monitors.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Lol... your SyncMaster will be blown away.
> 
> I came from the Samsung S23A950 (a relatively much newer monitor compared to your SyncMaster) and even I was blown away by the colors on my CrossOver 27Q LED.
> 
> Note that the CrossOver 27Q LED (a Korean LG S-IPS monitor) has pretty much the same color reproduction and image quality as the PLS monitors: QNIX QX2710 and X-STAR DP2710, although the marginal advantage goes to the PLS monitors.


Apparently the stock Qnix colors are comparable to calibrated Crossovers.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Somethings fishy with the contrast of the Monoprice monitors being 1/3 of the Cinema displays and Qnix. 350:1 isn't nearly as impressive as other monitors.


I know on my monoprice that I returned the glossy panel made all blacks a grey color.


----------



## Spartan F8

For anyone worried about dealing with korea you can now use this site in the US. Their return policy even covers return shipping to them.
ipsledmonitors.com


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Apparently the stock Qnix colors are comparable to calibrated Crossovers.


I doubt it. I know that my catleap had a much better default calibration than my Qnix. Difference in out-of-the-box colour quality probably has more to do with the panel itself being a better panel than factory calibration (they aren't calibrated).


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> I doubt it. I know that my catleap had a much better default calibration than my Qnix. Difference in out-of-the-box colour quality probably has more to do with the panel itself being a better panel than factory calibration (they aren't calibrated).


Agreed, without factory calibration it is going to be hit or miss no matter what.


----------



## PF85

One thing that worries me though, is that I saw somewhere that one of the Ebay sellers, Green-sum or something like that, mentioned that there had been alot of bad Shimian panels lately, and he would recommend that you wait with buying any atm.
Of course, I cant find the link right now, but should I worry about that?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PF85*
> 
> One thing that worries me though, is that I saw somewhere that one of the Ebay sellers, Green-sum or something like that, mentioned that there had been alot of bad Shimian panels lately, and he would recommend that you wait with buying any atm.
> Of course, I cant find the link right now, but should I worry about that?


I have heard nothing like this regarding the Qnix. Also they are different panels so they would not be connected.


----------



## kaiju

Has there been any cases where this model (QX2710) hasn't been able to overclock the hz?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Has there been any cases where this model (QX2710) hasn't been able to overclock the hz?


So far, no monitor has failed to overclock given the proper video card and software support.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> For anyone worried about dealing with korea you can now use this site in the US. Their return policy even covers return shipping to them.
> ipsledmonitors.com


Finally! I didn't like the idea of ordering over seas. 30 day return policy is makes it even better. I might finally pick up a QNIX.


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> So far, no monitor has failed to overclock given the proper video card and software support.


That's got me on the cusp of buying this bad boy.

Just gotta find a buyer for my current monitor. I am terrible at waiting.


----------



## dilloway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Finally! I didn't like the idea of ordering over seas. 30 day return policy is makes it even better. I might finally pick up a QNIX.


Don't forget about the X-star








http://www.ipsledmonitors.com/X-Star-DP2710-Monitor-p/xst1.htm

I ordered the matte one (cost less than the QNIX at the time) and I was able to stable overclock 120Hz. I figured that might help people realize that the X-star is just as good as the QNIX in this case.


----------



## ZeVo

Of course I didn't forget about it!

But are the QNIX and X-Star identically the same as far as specs and overclocking goes? I thought I read there was a small difference, but it must have been late at night.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Of course I didn't forget about it!
> 
> But are the QNIX and X-Star identically the same as far as specs and overclocking goes? I thought I read there was a small difference, but it must have been late at night.


If there is one, it's that the plastic stub for the X-Star can be removed without opening the bezel.


----------



## dqniel

My pixel perfect QX2710 arrived Friday from green-sum. Crazy that something came in three business days from Korea!

It was packaged well, and so far I'm very happy with it. No dead or stuck pixels, and very minimal backlight bleeding. The only issue I can find with it at the moment is a tiny uniformity issue in the bottom left corner. The screen is somewhat darker in a spot, but it's only noticeable when I'm looking for it. If I had to guess, the darker spot is why this panel ended up in a Korean $310 LCD rather than in a Samsung at more than double the price.

Very happy. *knock on wood*


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hmm.... I was thinking of something... If i buy one of these monitors, and i am able to overclock it to 120hz, does that mean i can get Nvidia 3d vision to work on it? or not?









has anyone tried this?


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmm.... I was thinking of something... If i buy one of these monitors, and i am able to overclock it to 120hz, does that mean i can get Nvidia 3d vision to work on it? or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone tried this?


3D Vision does not work, no.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmm.... I was thinking of something... If i buy one of these monitors, and i am able to overclock it to 120hz, does that mean i can get Nvidia 3d vision to work on it? or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone tried this?


IIRC it has been suggested before, and because it isn't supposed to be 120Hz it can't support 3D vision.

I haven't got nvidia though, maybe someone else can correct me on this.

Edit: appears I was ninja'd


----------



## megajesus

Does a 9800gx2 properly support DVI-D 2560 x 1440 for a Qnix or X-star? I am going to upgrade my entire system to a FX 8 series and a 7870 in a little while.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megajesus*
> 
> Does a 9800gx2 properly support DVI-D 2560 x 1440 for a Qnix or X-star? I am going to upgrade my entire system to a FX 8 series and a 7870 in a little while.


IIRC, yes, it should have DVI-D dual link. but it may vary by brand, check you're exact model. You won't be getting many fps with that thou


----------



## adriangb

I finally sold my old monitor and now need to buy. Is the verdict in on the sub $300 B grade panels? Are they more probable to have defective pixels or or are the colors off or what? I mean why are they B grade to start?


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> I finally sold my old monitor and now need to buy. Is the verdict in on the sub $300 B grade panels? Are they more probable to have defective pixels or or are the colors off or what? I mean why are they B grade to start?


There was no proof of that ever being shown to be the case.

Quite a few people after that claim bought the $289 green-sum panels and some had perfect monitors and others had 1 dead pixel and minimal bleed, you know how it goes...


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> I finally sold my old monitor and now need to buy. Is the verdict in on the sub $300 B grade panels? Are they more probable to have defective pixels or or are the colors off or what? I mean why are they B grade to start?


My Qnix is perfect..Tiny bit of BLB and no dead pixels and runs at 120hz with stock cable..For me it was the best purchase i have made.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> There was no proof of that ever being shown to be the case.
> 
> Quite a few people after that claim bought the $289 green-sum panels and some had perfect monitors and others had 1 dead pixel and minimal bleed, you know how it goes...


dreamseller too as far as the sub-$300 sellers go.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> 3D Vision does not work, no.










........... my dreams to play on a 1440p monitor in 3D are gone


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........... my dreams to play on a 1440p monitor in 3D are gone


Awww.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........... my dreams to play on a 1440p monitor in 3D are gone


No they're not... just set back a few years


----------



## Turok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> No they're not... just set back a few years


I have solid "Sources" from "A" well known maker, in about 9-12 months, this will be a reality!!!!!
IPS with 120HZ+3D


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok*
> 
> I have solid "Sources" from "A" well known maker, in about 9-12 months, this will be a reality!!!!!
> IPS with 120HZ+3D


I hope it's from benq with lightboost, flicker free technology. Although I expect it won't be cheap. £500 minimum


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Awww.


hehehe







... I'll just stick to 1080p 3D for now.... I need something BIG... like a projector







, but jeez!... Those projectors are like 1000$







. I'm only a college student, these people show no mercy


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Are there any guides on how to calibrate these monitors? I have never calibrated a monitor before.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Are there any guides on how to calibrate these monitors? I have never calibrated a monitor before.


You can use the ICC profiles in the OP and "applying ICC profile in windows" will get you were you need to be.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Don't see any ICC profiles in the OP


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Don't see any ICC profiles in the OP


They are on the official Korean monitor page..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> They are on the official Korean monitor page..
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star


Thank you onegun forgot where i was at LOL


----------



## jcm27

Which selers did you guys opt for?
dream-seller/ta_planet?
And how did you avoid customs charges?
Dont want to get charged for half the amount of the monitor delivering to the UK...


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> I doubt it. I know that my catleap had a much better default calibration than my Qnix. Difference in out-of-the-box colour quality probably has more to do with the panel itself being a better panel than factory calibration (they aren't calibrated).


Compare for yourself man: 



Calibrated Crossover vs Qnix


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Compare for yourself man:
> 
> 
> 
> Calibrated Crossover vs Qnix


I suppose I should upload a similar video of my uncalibrated Qnix next to my calibrated Catleap then? Except that my Qnix shows a much worse default colour calibration than NCX's.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Guys, again, you can't judge the color calibration on someone else's display by viewing it on *yours*. Sure the images may look different and one "better" than the other but you still are not seeing a valid and accurate representation of the other person's "color" because your own supersedes it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Are there any guides on how to calibrate these monitors? I have never calibrated a monitor before.


Here is a how-to re. installing ICCs. That site also has a more in-depth guide re. the whole how's and why's of calibrating with a hardware sensor.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install


----------



## Sniping

Well then you can read his thoughts on one of the most in-depth reviews written on this monitor.
http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/13500-qnix-qx2710-review-2560x1440-matte-overclock-able-pls.html


----------



## adriangb

I thought the email this morning from green sum that it has shipped. DHL doesn't have updates or e.t.a yet, in your experience how long does it take to arrive once it's shipped?

I can't wait to get it, if only my GTX 760 got here in less than 3 weeks lol


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> I thought the email this morning from green sum that it has shipped. DHL doesn't have updates or e.t.a yet, in your experience how long does it take to arrive once it's shipped?
> 
> I can't wait to get it, if only my GTX 760 got here in less than 3 weeks lol


You should have it by friday..You are in Illinois right?


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You should have it by friday..You are in Illinois right?


Yessir thank you. I'm still surprised how fast it is, do they beam them over?

Edit: I just got an email from Amazon, my EVGA GTA SC ACX should be here by Friday as well, yaay!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah mine got to Chicago in my hands in less than 72 hours (hulustar).


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Yessir thank you. I'm still surprised how fast it is, do they beam them over?
> 
> Edit: I just got an email from Amazon, my EVGA GTA SC ACX should be here by Friday as well, yaay!


Ya i got mine in So Cal in less then 72hrs also..


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah mine got to Chicago in my hands in less than 72 hours (hulustar).


Holy # I'm in Chicago, tomorrow makes 72 IIRC, hope I come home to it. and also obviously hope it has no dead pixels and isn't crushed


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Holy # I'm in Chicago, tomorrow makes 72 IIRC, hope I come home to it. and also obviously hope it has no dead pixels and isn't crushed


My box had no damage at all..I will get a item shipped from 30miles away that shows up box all dented but my monitor from Korea was in perfect condition..


----------



## jjmirks

Hey guys, my QNIX QX2710LED (not sure if its the evolution II...) just arrived today. I plugged her in, and once my computer finishes loading the OS, it just displays vertical lines... I tried in safe mode and it works only in low resolutions, I tried 3 different dual-link DVI cables, and I tried reinstalling my video card drivers. My video card is an unlocked 6950 (6970), and I am running Windows 7 64-bit. I am extremely frustrated, any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks!!!

- jjmirks

Edit: I also tried both DVI ports on my video card.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> Hey guys, my QNIX QX2710LED (not sure if its the evolution II...) just arrived today. I plugged her in, and once my computer finishes loading the OS, it just displays vertical lines... I tried in safe mode and it works only in low resolutions, I tried 3 different dual-link DVI cables, and I tried reinstalling my video card drivers. My video card is an unlocked 6950 (6970), and I am running Windows 7 64-bit. I am extremely frustrated, any help would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> - jjmirks
> 
> Edit: I also tried both DVI ports on my video card.


Are you sure they sent you a dual link DVI?There has been a few cases where they send single link DVI cables..


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Are you sure they sent you a dual link DVI?There has been a few cases where they send single link DVI cables..


I have tried 3 different cables, all were dual link


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> I have tried 3 different cables, all were dual link


Any chance you have a spare pc or friend's pc to try this on?


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Any chance you have a spare pc or friend's pc to try this on?


Not currently... I can always take it to a computer shop tomorrow, but was really looking forward to trying it out tonight


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> Not currently... I can always take it to a computer shop tomorrow, but was really looking forward to trying it out tonight


I hear ya man, after completely debezelling and painting my monitor, when I went to plug it in and start up my computer the only thing that was showing up on it was multicolored vertical lines. I was sure that I had bricked the monitor in my modding process...thought it was $300 down the drain, totally started sweating bullets...


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> I hear ya man, after completely debezelling and painting my monitor, when I went to plug it in and start up my computer the only thing that was showing up on it was multicolored vertical lines. I was sure that I had bricked the monitor in my modding process...thought it was $300 down the drain, totally started sweating bullets...


How did you fix it?


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> How did you fix it?


I made three changes at once to fix it, so not sure which of them was the correct solution to fixing the problem...

I had replaced the power cable with one of my own (not sure if that caused the problem, but I ended up switching it back to the one that came with the Qnix). Also swapped my old dual link DVI cable for a thicker gauge DVI cable...and since my monitor was out of the casing I mounted the power controls on some foam so that it wasn't short-circuiting on the metal of the lcd panel (not sure if this is possible) - but this last one doesn't apply to your situation.


----------



## jjmirks

Another strange thing I noticed, if I plug in both my 1920x1080 and 2560x1440 monitors in, neither of them display anything... my video card should easily power both. any thoughts on this?


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> Another strange thing I noticed, if I plug in both my 1920x1080 and 2560x1440 monitors in, neither of them display anything... my video card should easily power both. any thoughts on this?


That was happening to me in the middle of the overclock process but not in the beginning like you are experiencing.


----------



## dilloway

I would really make sure you clean our the DVI-Dual Link port on both your grahpics card and monitor. DVI-Dual Link relies on the additional pins to carry a higher bandwidth signal to WQHD/WXGA resolutions. Lower resolutions do not utilize the additional pins. Maybe some of the additional pins required to display the higher resolution are being impeded somehow.

edit:
Not insulting your intelligence, but really make sure you're using a DVI-D Dual LInk cable, a DVI-D Single Link cable would technically fit into the same port.


----------



## OneGun

How did you have 3 dual link DVI cables laying around?


----------



## jjmirks

They are definitely all dual links, they have all the pins as well as being MUCH thicker than my single link cables, I will try blowing them out though, my video card ports are a little dusty.

How I have 3 dual link cables? one came with the monitor, I had one laying around the house, and I found one laying around at work.

Another note, I just removed all my video drivers (again) and windows only recognizes one monitor when I have both my 1440p and 1080p plugged in. (They both just display the same thing, and there is only one option under screen resolution)


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> They are definitely all dual links, they have all the pins as well as being MUCH thicker than my single link cables, I will try blowing them out though, my video card ports are a little dusty.
> 
> How I have 3 dual link cables? one came with the monitor, I had one laying around the house, and I found one laying around at work.
> 
> Another note, I just removed all my video drivers (again) and windows only recognizes one monitor when I have both my 1440p and 1080p plugged in. (They both just display the same thing, and there is only one option under screen resolution)


What drivers are you using?


----------



## jjmirks

13.4 64-bit


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> 13.4 64-bit


Are you using the uninstall utility from AMD..Try 13.6 for the heck of it..

Here is link to uninstall utility if you have not used it..
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/catalyst-uninstall-utility.aspx


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Are you using the uninstall utility from AMD..Try 13.6 for the heck of it..
> 
> Here is link to uninstall utility if you have not used it..
> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/catalyst-uninstall-utility.aspx


HOLY CRAP, YESYESYES!!!







FINALLY. I installed the beta drivers and moved my video card to another PCIe slot, works like a charm!!! thank you so much!!!


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> HOLY CRAP, YESYESYES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY. I installed the beta drivers and moved my video card to another PCIe slot, works like a charm!!! thank you so much!!!


Awesome bud...


----------



## jjmirks

This thing is gorgeous, It was definitely worth the $300


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> This thing is gorgeous, It was definitely worth the $300


Aren't they amazing?Now time to OC it..


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Aren't they amazing?Now time to OC it..


Sleep first, overclock tomorrow


----------



## adriangb

Mine's in "CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA" @ 1PM. Think it's probably going to be tomorrow, right? I know I'm almost spamming with my anxiousness.

Also, I know it's been asked before, but any point in OCing if I'm only going to be doing 40-60fps in most games (GTX 760)?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Mine's in "CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA" @ 1PM. Think it's probably going to be tomorrow, right? I know I'm almost spamming with my anxiousness.
> 
> Also, I know it's been asked before, but any point in OCing if I'm only going to be doing 40-60fps in most games (GTX 760)?


Tomorrow is 4th of July bud...I would say friday..


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Compare for yourself man:
> 
> 
> 
> Calibrated Crossover vs Qnix


The one on the left seems way too bright and the colors are off.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Q_Q


Delivery attempted; recipient not home ROMULUS, MI - USA 12:39



but

Destination Service Area:







ROMULUS, MI - GAINES - USA

I don't live in Romulus Q_Q and I left for work at 12:33

Q_Q Q_Q Q_Q

WHY!

WHY!

Does Green-Sum do sign for confirmation?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Q_Q
> 
> 
> Delivery attempted; recipient not home ROMULUS, MI - USA 12:39
> 
> 
> but
> 
> Destination Service Area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROMULUS, MI - GAINES - USA
> 
> I don't live in Romulus Q_Q and I left for work at 12:33
> 
> Q_Q Q_Q Q_Q
> 
> WHY!
> 
> WHY!
> 
> Does Green-Sum do sign for confirmation?


You should call DHL asap..


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Tomorrow is 4th of July bud...I would say friday..


good point lol


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You should call DHL asap..


X2 last thing you want is to give someone a free monitor. Check your tracking #, should say where it's supposed to be going to...


----------



## pLuhhmm

*** does

Destination Service Area:







ROMULUS, MI - GAINES - USA

even mean!?!?! There is no Gaines county!

City, State - ???? - Country

--------------

Called my house and they tried to deliver it. So DHL has awful online tracking....

Now I won't get it til Friday, because I didn't get their automated voicemail about leaving a signature....

Also.. I missed them by +/- 5 mins of leaving my house for work.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> *** does
> 
> Destination Service Area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROMULUS, MI - GAINES - USA
> 
> even mean!?!?! There is no Gaines county!
> 
> City, State - ???? - Country
> 
> Called my house and they tried to deliver it. So DHL has awful online tracking....
> 
> Now I won't get it til Friday, because I didn't get their automated voicemail about leaving a signature....
> 
> Also.. I missed them by +/- 5 mins of leaving my house for work.


Sucks dude, on the plus side, you'll be getting it the same day as me (?)


----------



## mrrame

ordered Qnix from green-sum last saturday, and the monitor arrived today.

Ordered the matte ( NOT Pixel perfect ), and monitor looks great. No dead/struck pixels, couldnt find any backlight bleed.

so far very happy with the purchase


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> This thing is gorgeous, It was definitely worth the $300


This, best 300 bucks I've spent in a long time...and mine is still working as good as new despite getting it months ago.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> This, best 300 bucks I've spent in a long time...and mine is still working as good as new despite getting it months ago.


I've also had mine for a couple months with no issues.. Great buy IMO..


----------



## ZeVo

Must. Not. Buy!

I could buy it now, but I need some cash for le Steam sale.


----------



## dilloway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Must. Not. Buy!
> 
> I could buy it now, but I need some cash for le Steam sale.


Prices are going to go up soon. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilloway*
> 
> Prices are going to go up soon. It's just a matter of time.


Why are they going to go up in price?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Why are they going to go up in price?


Supply and demand?


----------



## adriangb

Just look at what happened with the Catleaps: they went from <$300 to almost $400 (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Just look at what happened with the Catleaps: they went from <$300 to almost $400 (correct me if I'm wrong)


They are $700-800 now


----------



## dilloway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> They are $700-800 now


On that note, maybe we all should be stocking up on the QNIX/X-star. Make a nice profit when they become $800 monitors, lol.


----------



## adriangb

I actually may be able to stock up on them. Does anyone know what the minimum quantity is for the order to be bulk or whatever and get a discount? Are the ones with bad pixels and such also selling for 800? I ask all this because I have a friend who does wholesale. If he can 20 of them 200 today and resell them for four times as much in a year he may be interested.

totally unrelated: most of the answers I could find war for people deciding between a 60Hz and 120Hz which isn't my case because this one can do bother (or 96Hz at any rate). so is it worth it if I'm going to be at 60 or less frames per second, and are there any advantages to not over clock ing it.


----------



## monkeys

Someone here or the other forum bought q a few


----------



## chris82

Been looking at monitors recently as I'm I'm not happy with my 24" Acer monitors colour reproduction (1080p)and have seen these monitors being mentioned everywhere!!
I'm so close to pulling the trigger on one of these any minute they seem such amazing value for the size,resolution and possible 120hz overclock ability.

Has anyone ever had really bad bleed? To the point of having to return or awful dead pixel rate?

As I see alot of you have bought these who seems to be the best or the best sellers to buy from on eBay or other selling place?
Is it worth paying extra for pixel guarantee? As it doesn't seem much more some not charging any extra
I live in England so will I get import tax? Any way round this?
Any tips

Oh also I have a 7950 am I right in thinking this has the dual dvi that is needed for this monitor? And will it be grunty enough for 1440p?

Any help is much appreciated
Cheers chris


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris82*
> 
> Been looking at monitors recently as I'm I'm not happy with my 24" Acer monitors colour reproduction and have seen these monitors being mentioned everywhere!!
> I'm so close to pulling the trigger on one of these any minute they seem such amazing value for the size,resolution and possible 120hz overclock ability.
> 
> Has anyone ever had really bad bleed? To the point of having to return or awful dead pixel rate?
> 
> As I see alot of you have bought these who seems to be the best or the best sellers to buy from on eBay or other selling place?
> Is it worth paying extra for pixel guarantee? As it doesn't seem much more some not charging any extra
> I live in England so will I get import tax? Any way round this?
> Any tips
> 
> Any help is much appreciated
> Cheers chris


I did not order the perfect pixel monitor, yet mine is pixel perfect. As for the backlight bleed, mine is pretty minor, not even noticeable while using. I live in Canada and had to pay about $50 import tax. I would HIGHLY recommend getting this monitor, its so beautiful, and a massive upgrade from 24" 1080p.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris82*
> 
> Been looking at monitors recently as I'm I'm not happy with my 24" Acer monitors colour reproduction (1080p)and have seen these monitors being mentioned everywhere!!
> I'm so close to pulling the trigger on one of these any minute they seem such amazing value for the size,resolution and possible 120hz overclock ability.
> 
> Has anyone ever had really bad bleed? To the point of having to return or awful dead pixel rate?
> 
> As I see alot of you have bought these who seems to be the best or the best sellers to buy from on eBay or other selling place?
> Is it worth paying extra for pixel guarantee? As it doesn't seem much more some not charging any extra
> I live in England so will I get import tax? Any way round this?
> Any tips
> 
> Oh also I have a 7950 am I right in thinking this has the dual dvi that is needed for this monitor? And will it be grunty enough for 1440p?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated
> Cheers chris


Yes, people have had very bad BLB. Afaik they have either managed to fix this or get an exchange.

Pixel guarantee is if you don't want to risk spending £200 and getting bright/stuck pixels. This is entirely personal and dependant on you and your finances.

I was hit with a £50 bill : 20% VAT + £6 admin costs. Maybe getting your seller to mark it down would reduce this - though iirc there was a seller who refused to mark down to certain countries.

Your 7950 shouldn't do too badly, but don't expect high framerates on high settings in any of the latest games.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris82*
> 
> Been looking at monitors recently as I'm I'm not happy with my 24" Acer monitors colour reproduction (1080p)and have seen these monitors being mentioned everywhere!!
> I'm so close to pulling the trigger on one of these any minute they seem such amazing value for the size,resolution and possible 120hz overclock ability.
> 
> Has anyone ever had really bad bleed? To the point of having to return or awful dead pixel rate?
> 
> As I see alot of you have bought these who seems to be the best or the best sellers to buy from on eBay or other selling place?
> Is it worth paying extra for pixel guarantee? As it doesn't seem much more some not charging any extra
> I live in England so will I get import tax? Any way round this?
> Any tips
> 
> Oh also I have a 7950 am I right in thinking this has the dual dvi that is needed for this monitor? And will it be grunty enough for 1440p?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated
> Cheers chris


I run two 7950s to get 120fps on this monitor.. So yes a 7950 will run at 1440p no problem but in most newer games you will not be able to push anywhere near 120fps..


----------



## chris82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Yes, people have had very bad BLB. Afaik they have either managed to fix this or get an exchange.
> 
> Pixel guarantee is if you don't want to risk spending £200 and getting bright/stuck pixels. This is entirely personal and dependant on you and your finances.
> 
> I was hit with a £50 bill : 20% VAT + £6 admin costs. Maybe getting your seller to mark it down would reduce this - though iirc there was a seller who refused to mark down to certain countries.
> 
> Your 7950 shouldn't do too badly, but don't expect high framerates on high settings in any of the latest games.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> I did not order the perfect pixel monitor, yet mine is pixel perfect. As for the backlight bleed, mine is pretty minor, not even noticeable while using. I live in Canada and had to pay about $50 import tax. I would HIGHLY recommend getting this monitor, its so beautiful, and a massive upgrade from 24" 1080p.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I run two 7950s to get 120fps on this monitor.. So yes a 7950 will run at 1440p no problem but in most newer games you will not be able to push anywhere near 120fps..


thanks for the replys
on these monitors can u run say 1920x1080 lower res if u wished?
im not too bothered about the 120hz refresh rate if im honest im more intrested in the picture quality and the better res but the fastr refresh times comes as a nice bonus.
from the buyers ive seen i havent seen any choices for pixel perfect so far
is it expensive and troublesome to get these monitors sent back if they are bad?

is there any good sellers people recomend for this monitor?
sorry for all the questions








i have my other monitor sold so its just a matter of ordering another monitor so i can give this one to my friend.


----------



## anozira

I received my QNIX 2710 Matte a couple of days ago. I set everything up and setup the oc profiles (thanks to all who made them). I purchased the perfect pixel and to my amazement no stuck, or bad pixels at all. Wahoo! buuut... I have the dreaded back light bleed at the bottom of my screen








it isn't real bad but is noticeable when watching movies or gaming when the scene goes to black. it is the flashlight effect and only at the bottom the other three sides are fine. since I have a perfect pixel monitor I do not want to send it back. I will try the electrical tape method this weekend. I've read that it works







I just want to thank everyone on here for there posts on these monitors, it helped me decide to purchase the QNIX 2710. awesome monitor for the price.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Chris look at FAQ section etc in first post of the Club here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star


----------



## geoxile

So how bad is the ghosting on this?


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> So how bad is the ghosting on this?


6ms response time at 120Hz, what ghosting?


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> 6ms response time at 120Hz, what ghosting?


The FAQ posted above mentioned motion blur.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> 6ms response time at 120Hz, what ghosting?


The sample-and-hold effect still creates motion blur.

Even 0ms response time can have lots of motion blur -- see *Why Do Some OLED's Have Motion Blur?*. (Playstation Vita and Samsung Galaxy S3 have lots of motion blur during scrolling).

The only way to eliminate this is to shorten the visibility of the refreshes themselves. This is done by either increasing the Hz (more refreshes), or inserting black periods between Hz (black frame insertion, flicker, CRT, plasma, LightBoost) which shortens the visibility of the individual refreshes.

FWIW, under ideal framerate=Hz conditions, I can even tell the difference in motion blur between 1.4ms strobes and 2.4ms strobes. (LightBoost=10% versus LightBoost=100% respectively). Objectively and mathematically, 1ms difference adds 1 pixel of motion blur for every 1000 pixels per second of motion (half screen width per second). It also corresponds to subjective observations, as well as corresponds to *photographic capture* by pursuit camera.

It would take a [email protected] sample-and-hold display without strobing (refreshes that are ~2.5ms long) to begin to approach the motion clarity of a LightBoost display (2.4ms strobes at 120Hz, LightBoost=100%). That's why some motion-blur-sensitive people still prefer LightBoost monitors over IPS panels, despite the worse color of LightBoost. Sensitivity to color, sensitivity to motion blur, etc. It depends on what your eyes are the most annoyed by.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Im on a 5850, i dont see any BIOS. Is this normal?

The monitor works fine but i dont see anything during boot up such as BIOS etc. I only see display when windows is fully booted.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Most people don't notice any blur; some people more sensitive to such than others, in the first place. Also depends on what else you've used in the past and are used to...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*
> 
> Im on a 5850, i dont see any BIOS. Is this normal?
> 
> The monitor works fine but i dont see anything during boot up such as BIOS etc. I only see display when windows is fully booted.


Some cards do this; not sure why exactly. If you want to game at native res it's time to start thinking about a GPU upgrade anyway.


----------



## GotFish

How can I overclock the monitor with an AMD 7970 card?
The nVidia cards are easy.


----------



## chaos_being

OK- I got my replacement back from Green-Sum (my last post was a bit over a week ago, so to refresh, my perfect pixel had a bright pixel. He replaced it for free.)

The good news: No bright or dead pixels! It also seems to OC a little better than my last one (this one and the previous one both did 96hz fine, the old one immediately scanlined at 120hz, this one also has scanlines at 120hz but not nearly as many.) I'm running at 96hz for now. I also don't have the screwy loose power jack on the back of the monitor like the last one, this one is tight.

The bad news: the backlight bleed on this one is definitely worse than the last one, to the point that I'm definitely going to have to open this one up and see what I can do to fix it via the tape method. There is a big yellow blotch on the bottom and bottom right. I'm not too upset though since this should be fixable. This monitor also buzzes a bit and the last one didn't, but I'm used to plasma buzz on one of my hdtv's anyways so...eh. I was already planning on picking up a squaretrade warranty, so if it croaks before the warranty is up, I get my money back.

The verdict: definitely better colors and viewing angles than my old TN 27" 1080p panel. Clarity is great and the extra resolution killed the screen door effect that was viewable on my old monitor. BLB sucks but should be fixable. IPS/PLS glow is noticeable but not too bothersome. Overall a good buy for the price so long as you're willing to deal with possibly having to do a return or open up the monitor to fix it. I'll post back with my results after I open this sucker up. I watched the video guide for doing so and it doesn't look too terrible to do.


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaos_being*
> 
> snip


Thanks for the update, man. Keep us informed.


----------



## Icehawk1

Hello All,

I just found this forum yesterday because of this and the other Korean 27" threads. Have since found a lot of other posts that interest me. Great stuff!

I am getting ready to pull the trigger on the QNIX QX2710.

I have a few questions first:

Do people normally get the Square Trade Warranty? Is it regarded as usable if you need, necessary?

Secondly, I have an older system. I am pretty sure that upgrading to a 2560 x 1440 display will open Pandora's box so to speak.

Motherboard: Biostar A770 E3
Processor: Athlon II X3 450 Rana 3.2GHz
RAM: G-Skill Ripjaws 2x2Gb DDR3 1333
Graphics: EVGA GeForce GTS250 1GB 256-bit PCIe 2.0x16

Are my specs. I think that the GTS 250 will not run this monitor, is that correct?

I am looking to pick up a GTS 450. Will that handle 2560 by 1440?

I mostly play League of Legends and watch movies/surf the web, so no seriously demanding games.

Thanks so much for any answers and good job on this sweet thread!!

TL;DR

Square Trade Yes/No?

GTS 450 good at 2560 x 1440 Yes/No?

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icehawk1*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I just found this forum yesterday because of this and the other Korean 27" threads. Have since found a lot of other posts that interest me. Great stuff!
> 
> I am getting ready to pull the trigger on the QNIX QX2710.
> 
> I have a few questions first:
> 
> Do people normally get the Square Trade Warranty? Is it regarded as usable if you need, necessary?
> 
> Secondly, I have an older system. I am pretty sure that upgrading to a 2560 x 1440 display will open Pandora's box so to speak.
> 
> Motherboard: Biostar A770 E3
> Processor: Athlon II X3 450 Rana 3.2GHz
> RAM: G-Skill Ripjaws 2x2Gb DDR3 1333
> Graphics: EVGA GeForce GTS250 1GB 256-bit PCIe 2.0x16
> 
> Are my specs. I think that the GTS 250 will not run this monitor, is that correct?
> 
> I am looking to pick up a GTS 450. Will that handle 2560 by 1440?
> 
> I mostly play League of Legends and watch movies/surf the web, so no seriously demanding games.
> 
> Thanks so much for any answers and good job on this sweet thread!!
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> Square Trade Yes/No?
> 
> GTS 450 good at 2560 x 1440 Yes/No?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andy


A GTS450 would be OK for movies and some low end games but overall it would likely be a bit lacking. The main issue is the VRAM. It also would have trouble processing 2560x1440 fast enough to get a frame-rate at 60hz much less 120hz. With one GTX570 enabled i have some trouble with some games even at 60hz but for the most part it is OK. With 2 GTX570x in SLI i can do 120hz for the most part(double duh). With the GTS450 being under the GTX570 in GPU performance (roughly 60% of a 570) i think you would have problems with most games but for just desktop and surfing plus movies you would be OK.


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> A GTS450 would be OK for movies and some low end games but overall it would likely be a bit lacking. The main issue is the VRAM. It also would have trouble processing 2560x1440 fast enough to get a frame-rate at 60hz much less 120hz. With one GTX570 enabled i have some trouble with some games even at 60hz but for the most part it is OK. With 2 GTX570x in SLI i can do 120hz for the most part(double duh). With the GTS450 being under the GTX570 in GPU performance (roughly 60% of a 570) i think you would have problems with most games but for just desktop and surfing plus movies you would be OK.


I am running a 1GB 6950 (unlocked to 6970) and it's quite surprising how well it runs games at such a high resolution Although I will say the 120Hz does not look as smooth as it should, probably due to my VRAM. I will probably be upgrading to the 8970/9970 or whatever they call it when it comes out though


----------



## jcm27

Which sellers do people tend to go for when buying from ebay?
So far I have come across ta_planet and dreamseller


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcm27*
> 
> Which sellers do people tend to go for when buying from ebay?
> So far I have come across ta_planet and dreamseller


Greensum seems to be taking care of issues better then any of them right now...


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcm27*
> 
> Which sellers do people tend to go for when buying from ebay?
> So far I have come across ta_planet and dreamseller


I got mine from dream-seller and am very happy with it, there is a little BLB on the top of the screen, and no dead pixels (even though it wasn't "pixel perfect")


----------



## zdmetal

Stupid noob questions inbound...

I see a seller on eBay has these for sale for $289 and am considering picking up a couple, but I'm concerned that my video card can't run two of them. My card is a 7870 with one Dual and one Single Link DVI port. I see in the auction that Dual Link is "suggested" does that mean only Dual Link ports will work? Also what kind of power converter would I need to be able to run these off of a type B power outlet? Do I need some fancy thing or just a simple C to B plug? Thanks for any help!


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdmetal*
> 
> Stupid noob questions inbound...
> 
> I see a seller on eBay has these for sale for $289 and am considering picking up a couple, but I'm concerned that my video card can't run two of them. My card is a 7870 with one Dual and one Single Link DVI port. I see in the auction that Dual Link is "suggested" does that mean only Dual Link ports will work? Also what kind of power converter would I need to be able to run these off of a type B power outlet? Do I need some fancy thing or just a simple C to B plug? Thanks for any help!


7870 should be fine, but you will need to use dual link DVI.
My QNIX (I would assume all do) has an external power adapter which you can plug a regular PC power cable into.

Edit: 7870 should be fine for one, not sure if you can use a displayport and a DVI adapter for the second...


----------



## zdmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> 7870 should be fine, but you will need to use dual link DVI.
> My QNIX (I would assume all do) has an external power adapter which you can plug a regular PC power cable into.
> 
> Edit: 7870 should be fine for one, not sure if you can use a displayport and a DVI adapter for the second...


Awesome, thanks for the response. So I can only run one then as I understand it. Really wish I could go for two, but I might just do the one anyways.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

How would I go about running 3 of these with a 7970? Is it possible?


----------



## Sniping

I think I read something about being able to run three of these monitors off one GPU but you'll need active adapters and other accessories. Consider buying another 7970? They're like $300 right now, that's not too bad.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonz(TM)*
> 
> How would I go about running 3 of these with a 7970? Is it possible?


You can at least run 2 @ 1440p. 1 DVI x2 and 1 displayport. You'd either need a GPU that has multiple DPs or use an active adapter for a single GPU.


----------



## kevinsbane

Not recommended. You'd have to run at least a couple of Active DP - >DL-DVI adapters, which are (1) finicky, (2) expensive, (3) not really that great for overclocking.

On *your* particular HD7970.... you cannot even run one without the finicky DP->DL-DVI adapters. I would go with at most one. More than that, and you'd need > 1 card for framerates above 60 fps anyways.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Most people don't notice any blur; some people more sensitive to such than others, in the first place. Also depends on what else you've used in the past and are used to...
> Some cards do this; not sure why exactly. If you want to game at native res it's time to start thinking about a GPU upgrade anyway.


Thanks for the reply, Anyone with a reference 5850 confirm the same issue? Maybe cause 5850 isnt supported yet?

How do i get into BIOS for the future then :S


----------



## Icehawk1

I just went ahead and ordered a matte non-pixel perfect for $289 from green-sum.

Can't wait till it arrives!

Does green-sum ship on the weekends ever?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## chris82

Can u run these monitors at 1920x1080p if you so wished? Would it fill the whole screen or be more of a windowed view?
Do all games support 2560x1440p?
If not how do u get around this?
Looking at purchasing one today from green_sum probably go for pixel perfect for some slight peace of mind
Is the extra warranty worth it? Does it actually cover your monitor for replacements and so on without mega hassle? And them actually doing it


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris82*
> 
> Can u run these monitors at 1920x1080p if you so wished? Would it fill the whole screen or be more of a windowed view?
> Do all games support 2560x1440p?
> If not how do u get around this?
> Looking at purchasing one today from green_sum probably go for pixel perfect for some slight peace of mind
> Is the extra warranty worth it? Does it actually cover your monitor for replacements and so on without mega hassle? And them actually doing it


I believe there is a way to run it at 1080p without windowing it... I just tried now and it was windowed, but when I first set it up it was at 1080p and not windowed.
Most modern games support 1440p, although most indie games do not (but you can still run them in 1080p and it works fine)


----------



## Abenlog

I'm quite sure if you use active GPU scaling you can get it to run at 1080p. Can anyone who owns this monitor measure the width(bottom left to top left)? Without the stand


----------



## Shadowflare

Hi folks,

I've been lurking around this thread for a few days and finally decided to buy one of these monitors.I placed on order on the X-star perfect pixel monitor from ECOMADE Arena (via amazon.com) and it arrived within 10 days standard shipping (realized I didn't select expedited and it was free as well >.<.).

I admit I was a bit worried while setting it up as I didn't know what to expect but once the screen came on, I was totally amazed at how beautiful the colors appeared. No dead pixels found and minimal BLB at the bottom center to which I totally don't mind at all.

My previous monitor was an ASUS PB238q and even though it's a very good monitor I did experience some eye strain (likely due to its PWM backlight flickering). However with this new korean monitor, no eye strain what so ever!!! 

In short, I will like to say that I had made the right choice by choosing this monitor and I will like to thank you guys as you have indirectly steered me into buying it









I may post some pics if I have time to do so and for those still awaiting theirs, good luck, I hope yours come without issues as mine has.


----------



## coolfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icehawk1*
> 
> I just went ahead and ordered a matte non-pixel perfect for $289 from green-sum.
> 
> Can't wait till it arrives!
> 
> Does green-sum ship on the weekends ever?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy


I doubt he does, just had a few eBay pm exchanges with him. FWIW.









Sent from my SHV-E250S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slickshooter

I know people are having good experiences with green-sum, but does anyone have any feedback on accessorieswhole?


----------



## adriangb

I got mine, I seem to have been fairly unlucky: I have one stuck pixel and some really bad back light bleed.


----------



## judeqjenkins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kxdu*
> 
> I've been lurking this thread for a few days and I've decided to get one to replace my U2412m as my main display, keeping my second U2412m in portrait mode.
> 
> Anyways, I'm deciding between http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixels-Matte-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-LED-Monitor-2560x1440-/321115357309?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac3f7807d
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Up-to-2Dead-Pixels-New-Matte-QNIX-QX2710-LED-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Monitor-/251271982638?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3a80fa2e2e&autorefresh=true
> 
> Anyone have any input on purchasing a "pixel perfect" from a less reputable seller vs a 0-2 dead pixel guarantee from someone with slightly better feedback?
> 
> Thanks


Have you done this? This is exactly what I am thinking of doing. My U2412M would be awesome to have as a 2nd Portrait mode monitor!


----------



## monkeys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> I got mine, I seem to have been fairly unlucky: I have one stuck pixel and some really bad back light bleed.


If you got a pixel perfect you could contact them, otherwise it is not unusual. You can fix that beed, The first Qnix I bought was a pixel perfect one which is not that far off that, now fixed and bleed barely detectable. In fact better than my other non PLS/IPS screens which are 'perfect' but not (blb) from different branded products which I hadn't realised cos I have never tested them till now and so barely detectable unless you are looking for it..


----------



## monkeys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icehawk1*
> 
> I just went ahead and ordered a matte non-pixel perfect for $289 from green-sum.
> 
> Can't wait till it arrives!
> 
> Does green-sum ship on the weekends ever?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy


Courier wont pick up on a weekend.


----------



## Slickshooter

Could you let us know the condition of the monitor when you receive it? I have a feeling that the sub $300 monitors have more problems than the others.


----------



## anozira

well today I took apart my QNIX and did the tape method for the BLB at the bottom of the screen. this is one of those times where you wish you would have just left it alone. I took it apart and everything went fine and being so careful not to screw it up. I made a boneheaded mistake that just cost me over $300.00!! I had a black towel on the dining room table that I set the monitor on to take it apart. I used a magnetic screwdriver and I didn't see that I drag one of the black mounting screws onto the towel.









I ended up scraping 3/4 of the screen from that stinking screw.














I put everything back together hooked up all the connections ( went and got a beer ) turned it on and saw all the damage it did. I am just sick. to add insult upon injury the flashlight effect that I had was now about 60% gone. on the screen where the scrape marks are there are streaks that are different colors. oh well I have no one to blame but ME! and that stinking magnetic screwdriver. I miss that monitor already...damn me!!!...looks like I will be putting in some overtime to get another new monitor. I feel sooo stupid right now.


----------



## monkeys

unlucky, you must be anyry at yourself...chill out, have another beer..in fact i will join you. Forget it, it's done.


----------



## adriangb

I feel your pain, just think about all the bad things that could happen and you'll see that's it's not that bad lol

I was about to fix my back light bleed, but I'm a little bit scared now

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monkeys

Don't be, just be careful.
Take precautions as when i did i ran a team of engineers.
work on appropriate surface, you can see and wont damage product. ..and take your time..and be structured (dont leave screws everywhere so it is in the correct order to refit.
rest is common sense.


----------



## Remmib

Damn, that sucks man...


----------



## adriangb

Sorry I was on my phone didn't see it was answered.

I'll use the post for other questions:

1) Can I just create a custom res with 120Hz in Nvidia Control Panel
2) Is there any use for the speakers, such as a center speaker or something? I have studio grade monitors so I don't want to use them as rear or something, they're going to be the main speakers, but can I put the integrated ones to some use?


----------



## dilloway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Sorry I was on my phone didn't see it was answered.
> 
> I'll use the post for other questions:
> 
> 1) Can I just create a custom res with 120Hz in Nvidia Control Panel
> 2) Is there any use for the speakers, such as a center speaker or something? I have studio grade monitors so I don't want to use them as rear or something, they're going to be the main speakers, but can I put the integrated ones to some use?


We can't see what you see, but what brightness to you have your screen set to? If you have it cranked to 300cd/m2, then you're wasting your time. If the BLB is still bad at 120cd/m2 (optimal brightness) then maybe you have something to worry about. Honestly I think the BLB issues are being blown out of proportion here, it's just too hard to tell from a picture.

edit: comment I replied to changed, but still BLB is way too subjective for there to be a Yes/No answer on how to deal with it.


----------



## adriangb

Yeah I didn't even see the pixel until 10h into using it, and I checked as soon as I got it plugged in, so for a $400+ discount for that little thing, still an excellent buy. I'm going to give the BLB a few days before I fix it, I'll see if I'm bothered with it in movies and such. ATM just using windows and that I haven't noticed it.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilloway*
> 
> We can't see what you see, but what brightness to you have your screen set to? If you have it cranked to 300cd/m2, then you're wasting your time. If the BLB is still bad at 120cd/m2 (optimal brightness) then maybe you have something to worry about. Honestly I think the BLB issues are being blown out of proportion here, it's just too hard to tell from a picture.


I took the pictures in a pitch black room. How do I know what the brightness is set to, without an OSD?


----------



## dilloway

You technically can't without a calibration tool but if it's turned up all the way (adjust brightness + until it stops increasing) then it's safe to assume you're not anywhere close to 120cd/m2. Have you adjusted the brightness in any way since you got the monitor?


----------



## adriangb

The only changes I've made are:
Set it to 120Hz in stock nvidia control panel
Adjust brightness 12 up from a black screen
Run windows calibration (eyeballing it)
Run TrueType calibration.


----------



## Sniping

Honestly you should see if the backlight bleed ACTUALLY bothers you. I have a bit of backlight bleed but after using the monitor for a few days I decided that there was no need to fix anything because the only place I could see the backlight bleed was when I boot. I'm pretty OCD about things (My keyboard makes a popping sound if I squeeze the top of the case and it drives me nuts) but the BLB doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Honestly you should see if the backlight bleed ACTUALLY bothers you. I have a bit of backlight bleed but after using the monitor for a few days I decided that there was no need to fix anything because the only place I could see the backlight bleed was when I boot. I'm pretty OCD about things (My keyboard makes a popping sound if I squeeze the top of the case and it drives me nuts) but the BLB doesn't bother me at all.


Yeah I think you may be my twin, I've RMAd phones because they squeek... But I'll give this a few days and see if it bothers me in cropped movies/etc.


----------



## adriangb

Two questions I asked but I'm afraid got lost.

Is it okay to use nvidia control panel to set the monitor to 120Hz?
Does anyone use the integrated speakers in any manner?


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Two questions I asked but I'm afraid got lost.
> 
> Is it okay to use nvidia control panel to set the monitor to 120Hz?
> Does anyone use the integrated speakers in any manner?


1. I don't use nVidia so I'm not sure... it probably can't though, its fairly easy with CRU though.
2. They are absolute crap, no


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris82*
> 
> Can u run these monitors at 1920x1080p if you so wished? Would it fill the whole screen or be more of a windowed view?
> Do all games support 2560x1440p?
> If not how do u get around this?
> Looking at purchasing one today from green_sum probably go for pixel perfect for some slight peace of mind
> Is the extra warranty worth it? Does it actually cover your monitor for replacements and so on without mega hassle? And them actually doing it


I just tested mine @ 1080p and it worked. So yeah. You can, but it looked really ****ty.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Most if not all games with run 1440P, definitely if they support widescreen. I have had no probs with ancient ones even like the first Unreal and Morrowind.


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Two questions I asked but I'm afraid got lost.
> 
> Is it okay to use nvidia control panel to set the monitor to 120Hz?
> Does anyone use the integrated speakers in any manner?


you can use nvidia control panel to customize a profile. i've tested it with dead space 3 and i can confirm it works. i have a samsung S23A750D so i know for a fact what 120hz will look like.


----------



## coolfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Two questions I asked but I'm afraid got lost.
> 
> Is it okay to use nvidia control panel to set the monitor to 120Hz?
> Does anyone use the integrated speakers in any manner?
> 
> 
> 
> you can use nvidia control panel to customize a profile. i've tested it with dead space 3 and i can confirm it works. i have a samsung S23A750D so i know for a fact what 120hz will look like.
Click to expand...

That's great to know! Gonna pull the trigger on this one really soon...









Sent from my SHV-E250S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaos_being

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaos_being*
> 
> OK- I got my replacement back from Green-Sum (my last post was a bit over a week ago, so to refresh, my perfect pixel had a bright pixel. He replaced it for free.)
> 
> The good news: No bright or dead pixels! It also seems to OC a little better than my last one (this one and the previous one both did 96hz fine, the old one immediately scanlined at 120hz, this one also has scanlines at 120hz but not nearly as many.) I'm running at 96hz for now. I also don't have the screwy loose power jack on the back of the monitor like the last one, this one is tight.
> 
> The bad news: the backlight bleed on this one is definitely worse than the last one, to the point that I'm definitely going to have to open this one up and see what I can do to fix it via the tape method. There is a big yellow blotch on the bottom and bottom right. I'm not too upset though since this should be fixable. This monitor also buzzes a bit and the last one didn't, but I'm used to plasma buzz on one of my hdtv's anyways so...eh. I was already planning on picking up a squaretrade warranty, so if it croaks before the warranty is up, I get my money back.
> 
> The verdict: definitely better colors and viewing angles than my old TN 27" 1080p panel. Clarity is great and the extra resolution killed the screen door effect that was viewable on my old monitor. BLB sucks but should be fixable. IPS/PLS glow is noticeable but not too bothersome. Overall a good buy for the price so long as you're willing to deal with possibly having to do a return or open up the monitor to fix it. I'll post back with my results after I open this sucker up. I watched the video guide for doing so and it doesn't look too terrible to do.


^ that's my last post regarding the replacement monitor I got. Today I sacked up and opened it up to see if I could fix the bleed. Once I got the bezel off, I immediately saw the problem: the metal frame holding the LCD panel was warped in the spots where I saw the worst bleeding. I took a couple of pictures that showed how much of a gap there was between the frame and panel in these spots:





Once I removed the frame, the warping was even more apparent because when I laid it flat on the table, it wobbled back and forth if I pressed on one side or the other. I spent some time bending the frame slightly to remove the worst of the warping, and then taped all four sides. Once I got the frame back on, most of the gaps were better but one still looked pretty bad, so I slid another layer of tape underneath the gap, and then folded it over. Pretty ghetto modding, but I can't deny the results: at least 95% of the bleed is *gone!* There are still a few hints here and there but I really have to look closely and try to find them, they are unnoticeable during normal use (and I have picky eyes.) I am now EXTREMELY pleased with my purchase.

As an aside, I tested a couple of games when I got this replacement- for reference, I have a i7 950 @ 4ghz (used to be 4.14, but it seems to have degraded a bit,) 6gb ddr3-1600, and a gtx 570 SC. Arkham Asylum runs smoothly with 0aa and 16 af, all textures maxed, and even Skyrim I found to run well if I stepped down to "high" from "ultra," with 0 aa and 8 af. I'll be upgrading the video card at some point in the near future, I'm kicking around the idea of either one GTX 780 or GTX 760 SLI, although I'm going to try to wait to see what AMD (hopefully) releases later this year in the hopes that prices become a little more sane.

I'm going to tinker with the refresh rate a bit more and then I'll submit this to the club thread


----------



## Remmib

^ Awesome, glad it worked out for you man.


----------



## 187x

What type of GPU does it take to run a 1440p monitor decently? GTX 770 or GTX 780? I like to play games like bf3 and soon bf4.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> What type of GPU does it take to run a 1440p monitor decently? GTX 770 or GTX 780? I like to play games like bf3 and soon bf4.


Honestly, for FPS a good quality TN panel such as the BenQ xl2720t at 1080p 120hz refresh rate will give you the best performance. Low input lag, and great image quality. In game I can't tell the difference between my 1080 and my 1440. they look the same. You will see a huge difference in desktop and other apps such as photoshop, thats where the 1440 really shines, but I honestly didn't like gaming on 1440. I'm using dual titans and nothing beats gaming at 1080p at 120hz. But on a high quality panel. wouldnt recommend a cheap tn panel either.

If you already have a 1440, just get a 780, or 4gb evga classified 770. Nothing else.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Honestly, for FPS a good quality TN panel such as the BenQ xl2720t at 1080p 120hz refresh rate will give you the best performance. Low input lag, and great image quality. In game I can't tell the difference between my 1080 and my 1440. they look the same. You will see a huge difference in desktop and other apps such as photoshop, thats where the 1440 really shines, but I honestly didn't like gaming on 1440. I'm using dual titans and nothing beats gaming at 1080p at 120hz. But on a high quality panel. wouldnt recommend a cheap tn panel either.


Oh ok thanks! I really don't do anything else besides gaming with my rig and some internet browsing, I think I will stick with 1080p.

+Rep!


----------



## OneGun

Lol at 1080p..The difference is big..At 1440p you don't need AA like you do at 1080p where all u see are jaggies.. Way better pic then a TN panel and when the Qnix is OCED it's only around a 5ms input lag . And for the people that say there is no difference why are they at 1080p and not 720p then cause there is less difference between 720 to 1080 then from 1080p to 1440p..


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> Oh ok thanks! I really don't do anything else besides gaming with my rig and some internet browsing, I think I will stick with 1080p.
> 
> +Rep!


And on games where input lag is not an issue, like single player games, you can enable anti aliasing which basically gives you the same res as a higher res display.


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> And on games where input lag is not an issue, like single player games, you can enable anti aliasing which basically gives you the same res as a higher res display.


Anti-aliasing won't give you the same res as a higher res display... it will sharpen distant objects, but you can't get the same clarity as 1440p


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> And on games where input lag is not an issue, like single player games, you can enable anti aliasing which basically gives you the same res as a higher res display.


Ya but why do that when he can play at 1440p at 120hz?just add AA to make a higher resolution.. Do you know what you are even talking about?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

it won't, and on a good quality display, its very hard to tell the difference while gaming at 1080 and 1440. But the smoothness is really easy to tell when comparing side by side. I know cause I have both. I only use the tn panel for photoshop, word and web browsing.

anti alising does smoothen out the game, and like i said is very hard to tell the differende. If youre playing bf3 or cod, you want smooth gameplay, not smooth texture on flowers.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ya but why do that when he can play at 1440p at 120hz?just add AA to make a higher resolution.. Do you know what you are even talking about?


it won't, and on a good quality display, its very hard to tell the difference while gaming at 1080 and 1440. But the smoothness is really easy to tell when comparing side by side. I know cause I have both. I only use the tn panel for photoshop, word and web browsing.

anti alising does smoothen out the game, and like i said is very hard to tell the differende. If youre playing bf3 or cod, you want smooth gameplay, not smooth texture on flowers.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> Anti-aliasing won't give you the same res as a higher res display... it will sharpen distant objects, but you can't get the same clarity as 1440p


+1..


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> it won't, and on a good quality display, its very hard to tell the difference while gaming at 1080 and 1440. But the smoothness is really easy to tell when comparing side by side. I know cause I have both. I only use the tn panel for photoshop, word and web browsing.
> 
> anti alising does smoothen out the game, and like i said is very hard to tell the differende. If youre playing bf3 or cod, you want smooth gameplay, not smooth texture on flowers.


You bought two titans to play at 1080p.....


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Lol at 1080p..The difference is big..At 1440p you don't need AA like you do at 1080p where all u see are jaggies.. Way better pic then a TN panel and when the Qnix is OCED it's only around a 5ms input lag . And for the people that say there is no difference why are they at 1080p and not 720p then cause there is less difference between 720 to 1080 then from 1080p to 1440p..


I'm just trying to find a monitor with the best picture and color and performance, I'm just torn from between 1440p and 1080p and I'm no where near a expert in monitors.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I still need AA but it's of course the jaggies are generally less pronounced with this higher pixel density. Partly depends on what game and it's AA implementation and also what you are looking at exactly and from what distance and angle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> I'm just trying to find a monitor with the best picture and color and performance, I'm just torn from between 1440p and 1080p and I'm no where near a expert in monitors.


Unless you are talking about some crazy factory 120 or 144Hz Lightboost 1080P display then there is no question at all which is better though I'd still choose 1440P especially at this price. And I hope you don't mean 27" 1080P cause that is too big for such a low res.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> I'm just trying to find a monitor with the best picture and color and performance, I'm just torn from between 1440p and 1080p and I'm no where near a expert in monitors.


Best color is with a IPS/PLS panel hands down..I play only BF3 and Crysis and i run on my Qnix at 1440p at 120hz and it is amazing..Much better then my old 1080p TN panel.And at 120hz there is hardly no input lag...


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I still need AA but it's of course the jaggies are generally less pronounced with this higher pixel density. Partly depends on what game and it's AA implementation and also what you are looking at exactly and from what distance and angle.
> Unless you are talking about some crazy factory 120 or 144Hz Lightboost 1080P display then there is no question at all which is better though I'd still choose 1440P especially at this price. And I hope you don't mean 27" 1080P cause that is too big for such a low res.


I still use 2x aa on BF3 at 1440p..So you are right.But at 1080p i was using maxed out AA..


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I still need AA but it's of course the jaggies are generally less pronounced with this higher pixel density. Partly depends on what game and it's AA implementation and also what you are looking at exactly and from what distance and angle.
> Unless you are talking about some crazy factory 120 or 144Hz Lightboost 1080P display then there is no question at all which is better though I'd still choose 1440P especially at this price. And I hope you don't mean 27" 1080P cause that is too big for such a low res.


No I was either gonna go for a 1440p 27" or 1080p 24" but I'm leaning towards 1440p more and more now.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ya but why do that when he can play at 1440p at 120hz?just add AA to make a higher resolution.. Do you know what you are even talking about?


look kid, he is asking weather a 780 or 770 will be ok for gaming at 1440, mainly fps. battlefield to be specific. neither of those cards will push bf3 at 1440 120hz. question is do you know whay youre talking about or just being a troll, eating the whole 2560 1440 gaming hype. Sure some games look amazing, but related to his needs a 1440 is just not the best choice. He even said all he does is gaming. I would understand if he was a photographer or something.

Yes I do know what I'm talking about as I have both an 2560 1440 IPS panel and a 1080 120hz TN panel. run by a pair of titans.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> No I was either gonna go for a 1440p 27" or 1080p 24" but I'm leaning towards 1440p more and more now.


Since you are in CA check out this place..They at least have a 30 day return policy if you get a bad monitor..

http://www.ipsledmonitors.com/Default.asp


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> look kid, he is asking weather a 780 or 770 will be ok for gaming at 1440, mainly fps. battlefield to be specific. neither of those cards will push bf3 at 1440 120hz. question is do you know whay youre talking about or just being a troll, eating the whole 2560 1440 gaming hype. Sure some games look amazing, but related to his needs a 1440 is just not the best choice. He even said all he does is gaming. I would understand if he was a photographer or something.
> 
> Yes I do know what I'm talking about as I have both an 2560 1440 IPS panel and a 1080 120hz TN panel. run by a pair of titans.


LOL kid..I am 35 years old..And what 1440p monitor do you have?Is it a Qnix?Cause last i checked this thread was about the Qnix..Kid!!!
Learn how to put up a Signature kid that way we now what you have..


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You bought two titans to play at 1080p.....


No I bought them for the 1440 panel, but came to the solid conclusion that nothing beats gaming at 1080 120hz ultra maxxed out settings.

1440 at 120hz you will need some serious graphics cards to max out crysis 3 at 1440 and get close to 80fps


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> LOL kid..I am 35 years old..And what 1440p monitor do you have?Is it a Qnix?Cause last i checked this thread was about the Qnix..Kid!!!
> Learn how to put up a Signature kid that way we now what you have..


You need to follow threads, not just post on the last one KID. 35 year old making silly kiddie mistakes on forums.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You need to follow threads, not just post on the last one KID. 35 year old making silly kiddie mistakes on forums.


LOL u have two titans with a stock intel heatsink..lmao..I am now blocking you as you don't know anything..Have a good day bud..


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

try before you buy, keep in mind you will need a solid graphics card for 1440 if you want smooth gameplay at max settings.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> No I bought them for the 1440 panel, but came to the solid conclusion that nothing beats gaming at 1080 120hz ultra maxxed out settings.
> 
> *1440 at 120hz you will need some serious graphics cards to max out crysis 3 at 1440 and get close to 80fps*


That is very true and what I was afraid of......


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> LOL u have two titans with a stock intel heatsink..lmao..I am now blocking you as you don't know anything..Have a good day bud..


did you even read the description as to why i have stock heat sinks? you need a lesson on how to post on forums. Wow You got just went full ******

 LMAO, this kid flexing his muscles, with a mess in the background and poorly dressed.

This is a computer forum post images of your build, your qnix display, your peripherals etc. Just saying.

Qnix makes great displays no doubt about it, but it boils down to personal needs, and if your rig can handle gaming at those high resolutions.


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> That is very true and what I was afraid of......


It all comes down to what you prefer and what you can afford. If you need to play all your games on highest settings but don't have a lot of money, go with 1080p. If you aren't so particular about graphics, but like nice colors and big screens, go 1440p. If money isn't an issue, get 2 flagship cards and a 1440p display.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> It all comes down to what you prefer and what you can afford. If you need to play all your games on highest settings but don't have a lot of money, go with 1080p. If you aren't so particular about graphics, but like nice colors and big screens, go 1440p. If money isn't an issue, get 2 flagship cards and a 1440p display.


Exactly, this sums it up.

I did it and found that my benq display will remain my gaming screen. I will get my work done on the 1440. but thats just me


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> It all comes down to what you prefer and what you can afford. If you need to play all your games on highest settings but don't have a lot of money, go with 1080p. If you aren't so particular about graphics, but like nice colors and big screens, go 1440p. If money isn't an issue, get 2 flagship cards and a 1440p display.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjmirks*
> 
> It all comes down to what you prefer and what you can afford. If you need to play all your games on highest settings but don't have a lot of money, go with 1080p. If you aren't so particular about graphics, but like nice colors and big screens, go 1440p. If money isn't an issue, get 2 flagship cards and a 1440p display.


Money is an issue and I was looking at the Korean 1440p monitors for nice colors and sharpness, since they are pretty cheap but seeing I don't have the money for some beefy GPU's to get near maxed out settings like bf3 crysis 3 then a 24" 144hz 1080p monitor fits more into my budget. I was asking if a single 770 or 780 could get some decent frame rates at 1440p but I already knew it took some strong GPU's to really drive a 1440p monitor to it's potential.


----------



## Spartan F8

Man there is some un-needed comments here lately. Anyway, i have my Qnix running off of two GTX570s in SLI and i can run battlefield3 at about 100fps average after doing several graphics optimizing tips over in the BF3 forums. That being said i can run lots of other games at 120hz easy. Giving 1 titan is going to be just over my setup in performance i don't see much of an issue if you put a little effort into optimizing the settings. Stuff like using NVCP settings that do the same of BF3 settings and whatnot(there is lots of good advise in the BF3 forums). If you had two titans it would be pretty easy to maintain 120fps for the most part(other than some crazy parts where EVERYTHING is exploding LOL). The 770 and 780 are not sooo far away from a titan unless you use lots of AA(which won't be so much needed) and need the extra VRAM Also if any of you decide to go with a 1080p screen, yes AA is not even close to having a 1440p monitor BUT you can downsample to a higher resolution and that will give a significant difference in quality depending how high you can go. It still will not be a 1440p screen but ti will help and will be easier on performance than a 1440p screen.

Overall this is not worth arguing about. If you guys want to know for sure look at some professional reviews on these graphics cards in action. They almost always include a 1440p or 1600p test run and what the framerate would be. Then take what their result was and you can almost always expect to get a certain percentage better IF you optimize your settings(being that professional reviews general will use stock performance settings).

Lastly i do want to add calling people a "kid" is such a poor insult it really makes me cringe a bit when i see it. (comparable lame factor as calling someone a big head or something)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Man there is some un-needed comments here lately. Anyway, i have my Qnix running off of two GTX570s in SLI and i can run battlefield3 at about 100fps average after doing several graphics optimizing tips over in the BF3 forums. That being said i can run lots of other games at 120hz easy. Giving 1 titan is going to be just over my setup in performance i don't see much of an issue if you put a little effort into optimizing the settings. Stuff like using NVCP settings that do the same of BF3 settings and whatnot(there is lots of good advise in the BF3 forums). If you had two titans it would be pretty easy to maintain 120fps for the most part(other than some crazy parts where EVERYTHING is exploding LOL). The 770 and 780 are not sooo far away from a titan unless you use lots of AA(which won't be so much needed) and need the extra VRAM Also if any of you decide to go with a 1080p screen, yes AA is not even close to having a 1440p monitor BUT you can downsample to a higher resolution and that will give a significant difference in quality depending how high you can go. It still will not be a 1440p screen but ti will help and will be easier on performance than a 1440p screen.
> 
> Overall this is not worth arguing about. If you guys want to know for sure look at some professional reviews on these graphics cards in action. They almost always include a 1440p or 1600p test run and what the framerate would be. Then take what their result was and you can almost always expect to get a certain percentage better IF you optimize your settings(being that professional reviews general will use stock performance settings).
> 
> Lastly i do want to add calling people a "kid" is such a poor insult it really makes me cringe a bit when i see it. (comparable lame factor as calling someone a big head or something)


Word, I'm guilty for some, but its all about approaching someone with the right attitude, even if you completely disagree. Some of the childish responses ore hard to ignore.

Jumping in on a conversation, without reading previous comments and attacking people, is never a good thing.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doco*
> 
> you can use nvidia control panel to customize a profile. i've tested it with dead space 3 and i can confirm it works. i have a samsung S23A750D so i know for a fact what 120hz will look like.


Cool, I checked EVGA Precision and it picks up the 120Hz no probs so it seems a legit way to set it. Mine can even do more I think.

On the other hand, every single game I've tried only let's me select 60Hz, what gives?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Cool, I checked EVGA Precision and it picks up the 120Hz no probs so it seems a legit way to set it. Mine can even do more I think.
> 
> On the other hand, every single game I've tried only let's me select 60Hz, what gives?


Sometimes you have to install the catleap driver to get games to recognize the higher refresh. Also you will need to play around with vsync options to get it to work in some games(meaning game vsync or driver level and sometimes you have to go with no vsync at all to get it to work AKA Shadowrun).


----------



## chaos_being

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> ^ Awesome, glad it worked out for you man.


Thanks







I will add that in a darker room now, there is still a bit of bleed in both of the upper corners (the right one in particular,) which wasn't there before. This is probably a side-effect of me working on the metal frame, and I can make it disappear by squeezing the case in that spot. Which means, I could probably fix it if I open the monitor up again...but turning on a light in the room makes it almost unnoticeable so I think I can live with it as is


----------



## chaos_being

One last thing, I also got 120hz working with LCD reduced, but the backlighting became noticeably uneven while playing a game. Given that the improvement in motion wasn't nearly as noticeable from 96hz -> 120hz as 60hz ->96hz was, I'm going to stick with 96. As I said a few posts back, the monitor makes a slight buzz...well this doesn't happen at 60hz so given that something is already being stressed more as is, I am content to go no further.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> What type of GPU does it take to run a 1440p monitor decently? GTX 770 or GTX 780? I like to play games like bf3 and soon bf4.


I think the other guy misunderstood your question. You were giving examples when you said 770 and 780, correct? If so, your 570 should be fine. I run a 6950 with a shader unlock and I have very playable FPS on BF3 at ultra with some tweaks to increase FPS. Definitely a more enjoyable experience than 1080 man, give it a try.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I think the other guy misunderstood your question. You were giving examples when you said 770 and 780, correct? If so, your 570 should be fine. I run a 6950 with a shader unlock and I have very playable FPS on BF3 at ultra with some tweaks to increase FPS. Definitely a more enjoyable experience than 1080 man, give it a try.


+1


----------



## geoxile

Are there any sellers, either on ebay or a middleman in the US, that will open up a monitor and apply the fixes for BLB (tape and frame straightening) before shipping it? I'd do it myself but I don't really want to take the risk and be responsible if I screw up a $300 item.


----------



## genidoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Are there any sellers, either on ebay or a middleman in the US, that will open up a monitor and apply the fixes for BLB (tape and frame straightening) before shipping it? I'd do it myself but I don't really want to take the risk and be responsible if I screw up a $300 item.


Just tell them to double check there is minimal backlight bleeding because you are very fussy and will gt very angry at them if you get a high BLB monitor.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Are there any sellers, either on ebay or a middleman in the US, that will open up a monitor and apply the fixes for BLB (tape and frame straightening) before shipping it? I'd do it myself but I don't really want to take the risk and be responsible if I screw up a $300 item.


No seller is going to do that.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Don't want to _screw_ it up like the last guy huh?

...too soon?


----------



## monkeys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Are there any sellers, either on ebay or a middleman in the US, that will open up a monitor and apply the fixes for BLB (tape and frame straightening) before shipping it? I'd do it myself but I don't really want to take the risk and be responsible if I screw up a $300 item.


That's why these are so cheap. Offer them an extra $200 and they prob will.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkeys*
> 
> That's why these are so cheap. Offer them an extra $200 and they prob will.


I wonder if they'd do it for $100.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Maybe you should buy from these guys who claim can return for any reason within 30 days:

http://www.ipsledmonitors.com/Default.asp


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Cool, I checked EVGA Precision and it picks up the 120Hz no probs so it seems a legit way to set it. Mine can even do more I think.
> 
> *On the other hand, every single game I've tried only let's me select 60Hz, what gives?*


What is telling you this? Is there a display option in EVGA Precision for it? I'm not sure if my games are using it or not.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Maybe you should buy from these guys who claim can return for any reason within 30 days:
> 
> http://www.ipsledmonitors.com/Default.asp


Are they reputable sellers?


----------



## dilloway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Are they reputable sellers?


I can vouch for them. I went with the X-star, overclocks to 120Hz, pixel perfect, no BLB. Another poster in the Official Korean PLS thread got a QNIX from them with zero dead pixels as well. I'm ordering another X-star from them as soon as I get my paycheck this weekend.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Don't want to _screw_ it up like the last guy huh?
> 
> ...too soon?


Haha.. To soon.


----------



## moxx

hey there,

my pixel perfec from green-sum arrived today.... i love it! oc'ed it to 96hz, playing bf3 is sooo nice









i'm just experiencing minimal blb in the top left corner... i thin i'll blacktape it tomorrow... i have to open the case anyways to get my HP Vesa Mount on it....









But I have ONE PROBLEM! All Videostreams (youtube etc.) are just showing me a green screen! what to do?

edit: youtube with html5 enabled works! so it has sth. to do with flash...!

greetings from germany!


----------



## pooter

try turning off hardware acceleration on flash. Right click the video area and go into one of the settings tab and uncheck it, might help.


----------



## moxx

it works, thx dude


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> What is telling you this? Is there a display option in EVGA Precision for it? I'm not sure if my games are using it or not.


Not sure if that's a rhetorical question pointing out my stupidity or an actual question for me lol. It's called "pixel overclocking" in EVGA precision. I made a custom res in NVidia control panel @120Hz. I then went into EVGA Precision to OC the GPU, and found that it had automatically picked up the 120Hz setting, so it would seem it's applied at a driver level. However, all of my games let me pick only the standard 59/60Hz.


----------



## monkeys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I wonder if they'd do it for $100.


try asking, ...they all need to be opened up to remove blb completely if possible at all.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkeys*
> 
> try asking, ...they all need to be opened up to remove blb completely if possible at all.


It would be like asking a vendor to open up an i7-3770k, delid it, shave down the heatsink slightly to remove the gap, replace with top notch thermal paste, and repackage all for $100.


----------



## monkeys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> It would be like asking a vendor to open up an i7-3770k, delid it, shave down the heatsink slightly to remove the gap, replace with top notch thermal paste, and repackage all for $100.


agree, hence i said 200, on the offchance, i wont do it for 100, ....takes too much effort and time..I might do it for 250-300 but noone would pay that for the time so take it as it is or buy a decent branded one with guarantee ..


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Sure some get worse bleed than others but you might end up with one with none and, regardless, it's not worth passing these up at this price because of such even if you get a bad one and can't being yourself to try and fix yourself.


----------



## alitz2

Had to register and post here. Just received my Qnix from Green-Sum, its great. I did get the pixel perfect and I haven't found any dead pixels yet. Black light bleed also seems to be minimal, though it isn't quite dark enough in my room to totally tell yet. Fantastic way to spend $309! Now to overclock...


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I think the other guy misunderstood your question. You were giving examples when you said 770 and 780, correct? If so, your 570 should be fine. I run a 6950 with a shader unlock and I have very playable FPS on BF3 at ultra with some tweaks to increase FPS. Definitely a more enjoyable experience than 1080 man, give it a try.


Yeah, I was just asking if a 770 would be enough to run a 1440p with games like BF3 or do I need a 780, but all is well now I bought my Qnix monitor off ebay this morning from dream-seller and I sold my 570 last week, so I think I'm gonna grab a 780 sometime later this week. I been wanting to go for 1440 I just wasn't sure about a few things but I am glad I made the right choice.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I run BF3 on an overclocked 7950 and I can't stand jaggies (distance views especially) so I need some AA as well. MSAA too not that blurry Post crap and use 2x at present (4x at 1200P). So while FPS can dip as low as 35 it rarely feels like it's really struggling and is totally playable. But sure I do need a better GPU but glad I'm able to get by for now. Likely helps that this card has 3GB VRAM too.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I run BF3 on an overclocked 7950 and I can't stand jaggies (distance views especially) so I need some AA as well. MSAA too not that blurry Post crap and use 2x at present (4x at 1200P). So while FPS can dip as low as 35 it rarely feels like it's really struggling and is totally playable. But sure I do need a better GPU but glad I'm able to get by for now. Likely helps that this card has 3GB VRAM too.


Yeah I hear ya! I'm gonna get a 780 just to be safe and I'll try to get a second one by christmas if I feel like I really need to go SLI. I don't like SLI setups too many issues, but I might give it a try by christmas.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I run BF3 on an overclocked 7950 and I can't stand jaggies (distance views especially) so I need some AA as well. MSAA too not that blurry Post crap and use 2x at present (4x at 1200P). So while FPS can dip as low as 35 it rarely feels like it's really struggling and is totally playable. But sure I do need a better GPU but glad I'm able to get by for now. Likely helps that this card has 3GB VRAM too.


Why not just get a second 7950 sir? The prices are dropping right now on them..


----------



## adriangb

I just bought some carbon fiber textured vinyl to make a mousepad on my glass desk, and had a cool idea. I saw some complaints about the glossy bezel. What I'm going to do, when I open it up to fix BLB, is apply the vinyl to the bezel. Should be pretty easy and it'll look sick! May even do my prodigy, speakers, etc. to match. Stuffs like $10 shipped for a 20"x60" roll lol.


----------



## adriangb

I have a GTX 760 and in most games on high I'm getting 60+FPS. My conclusion: if you want 120+ FPS or ultra settings in the most demanding games, get a GTX 780 or crossfire/SLI. If on the other hand you're happy with high settings and only want 60+ FPS, a GTX 760/7950 will serve you well. Remember that you can always turn your settings down in very demanding games, and in the not so demanding ones, you will still get 120FPS.

BTW my card is an OCed EVGA SC.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Not sure if that's a rhetorical question pointing out my stupidity or an actual question for me lol. It's called "pixel overclocking" in EVGA precision. I made a custom res in NVidia control panel @120Hz. I then went into EVGA Precision to OC the GPU, and found that it had automatically picked up the 120Hz setting, so it would seem it's applied at a driver level. However, all of my games let me pick only the standard 59/60Hz.


I meant, where are you seeing that your games are telling you they are being displayed @ 60Hz?

I know about the EVGA monitor overclocking feature, I found it the day I got mine.

My question again is, what is telling you your games are at 60Hz? Is it an overlay from EVGA similar to an frames per second overlay?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Why not just get a second 7950 sir? The prices are dropping right now on them..


See that minsicule little mobo listed in mah sig?









187x multi-gpu has gotten a lot better in recent years FYI. Better scaling, less bugs, less headache.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> My question again is, what is telling you your games are at 60Hz? Is it an overlay from EVGA similar to an frames per second overlay?


IDK if he is refering to an overlay but some games show you in the regular resolution setting. Like BF3 has both "[email protected]" and "[email protected]" listed on my machine and can select either one. Obviously, I only see @60Hz when not overclocked.

I think that is what you are asking. The way to test if other games are using the higher Hz setting is just use FRAPS w/ vsync in a game and see if the FPS caps at 96 or 120 or whatever you are set at. Some cap themselves at 60 though.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> Yeah I hear ya! I'm gonna get a 780 just to be safe and I'll try to get a second one by christmas if I feel like I really need to go SLI. I don't like SLI setups too many issues, but I might give it a try by christmas.


Multi GPU setups are alot better now..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> See that minsicule little mobo listed in mah sig?


I see why now..


----------



## frankietown

okay so i got the monitor, it is running at 120hz with no visual defects so far. is there any tests i can do for stability without gaming? we currently dont have any video cards that can handle gaming.. so i need to make sure this is okay though.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> I meant, where are you seeing that your games are telling you they are being displayed @ 60Hz?
> 
> I know about the EVGA monitor overclocking feature, I found it the day I got mine.
> 
> My question again is, what is telling you your games are at 60Hz? Is it an overlay from EVGA similar to an frames per second overlay?


In games where you can select the refresh rate. COD MW3 and Batman AC come to mind. I didn't see any option for a refresh rate overlay in EVGA Precision (nor is it displayed). FPS are displayed, and vary, depending on if Vsync is enabled (60) or the game itself (40-120+).


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> The way to test if other games are using the higher Hz setting is just use FRAPS w/ vsync in a game and see if the FPS caps at 96 or 120 or whatever you are set at. Some cap themselves at 60 though.


This is what I was thinking. With vsync on, every game I've tested so far caps itself @ 60FPS. EVGA Precision and NVidia control panel still show 120Hz as the set refresh rate. Edit: I checked the Windows display settings; it's also set to 120Hz.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone having trouble getting games to accept 120hz installing the catleap driver can help, Also i noticed this was not very clearly pointed out in the thread so i have posted this picture to make it crystal clear. This "preferred refresh rate" option can bypass any games with a built in cap(AKA Shadowrun). Setting it to highest available will make the game shoot to the "highest" so if you have any test refresh rates setup for benchmarking the display(153hz for me) it will go that high so be careful.
> 
> Hope this helps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Well i did some reading and this option is reserved for native 120hz monitors. With that being said to get the option you have to convince your driver your monitor IS 120hz meaning having the 120hz option in the driver EDID as a native resolution refresh rate. This means anyone that does not have this set in CRU and only in NVCP as a custom resolution will not get this option. Also if you added the resolution AFTER your last drivers update it will not be there since it was not there at install. Now that you guys bring it up i did notice it was not there before i updated my drivers last(from screen shots a took for tutorials i made for my cousin)This concurs with everything i have found out so far. So if you are not seeing it this is likely why (meaning your drivers do not detect your screen as native 120hz).
> 
> So if you want to fix this you need to use CRU or a hacked EDID instead of using NVCP custom resolution. This will make your drivers think it is an actual 120hz screen and "unlock" this option(which makes it easy to get games on board with the refresh)


This applies to those who are having trouble getting games to realize your monitor is not 60hz. The game itself is going to look at the EDID of the monitor unless the driver is overriding it. Hope this helps


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> This applies to those who are having trouble getting games to realize your monitor is not 60hz. The game itself is going to look at the EDID of the monitor unless the driver is overriding it. Hope this helps


So conclusion is CRU must be used and NVidia control panel/EVGA precision isn't enough?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> okay so i got the monitor, it is running at 120hz with no visual defects so far. is there any tests i can do for stability without gaming? we currently dont have any video cards that can handle gaming.. so i need to make sure this is okay though.


Uh what about 3DMark 01 or some other bench that has a video test like AIDA (iirc)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> This is what I was thinking. With vsync on, every game I've tested so far caps itself @ 60FPS. EVGA Precision and NVidia control panel still show 120Hz as the set refresh rate. Edit: I checked the Windows display settings; it's also set to 120Hz.


I use Counter Strike: Source for this as it's quick to install and I don't even have to load a game just use Graphics Stress Test from main menu. It caps at 96 for me (using CRU; AMD).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> So conclusion is CRU must be used and NVidia control panel/EVGA precision isn't enough?


If having trouble or if in doubt use CRU though there are definitely NV users who have worked around needing it. No one generally has any issues with that provided you set it up right (put the OC profile on top is the main key (that is the 'default') and keep the 60Hz too for driver updates and when you want lower). It also allows fine tuning of frequencies and what not which can help if you are getting scan lines.

Lastly, come check out the club thread because there is more information about this just posted recently from Spartan F8.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> This is exactly what shadowrun did until i used the preferred refresh rate option. If you have a game that does not have a refresh rate option it will override the in game default and switch it to your max available refresh. Same with tomb raider for me. Also turning vsync off does not mean you are seeing that many frames because it will just overlap and tear. I found this out in Shadowrun as well. With vsync off it would stick around 200fps but if i slung the mouse cursor around it was not as smooth as the desktop. After enabling the preferred refresh shadowrun and the desktop are the same and you can turn on vsync in the NVCP and it will stick to 120fps(in game still wants 30fps though because it is an xbox port). Before preferred refresh NVCP vsync would set the game to 60hz after 120hz.
> 
> So with this being said some games without refresh options may not be able to be set to 120hz without the driver override since even with vsync off it will set the active refresh to less than 120hz. FRAPs will show more but it is juts overlapped frames.


Just as backup for members here. to some up(TLDR) games without refresh options may never use the full refresh even with the vsync off(the active refresh frames is still less) you have to have the catleap driver and the settings in CRU so your EDID is set to 120hz MAX. Then after installing updated drivers you can turn on "preferred refresh" which will override in game refresh for games like tomb raider and for me shadowrun to use 120hz. If you want to test it swing the cursor around on the desktop and then do the same when in game. When it is set right they will be the same(you should be able to tell). Again this is only for games that have no refresh options.


----------



## moxx

Hey guys,

I've just finished my "tuning" of my QX2710.

At first I just took the case off to get the monitor stand off... Then I remembered having some rests of "PlastiDip" in matte black with which I painted my rims in matte black...

http://www.amazon.com/Performix-PLASTI-Mulit-Purpose-Rubber-Coating/dp/B005LDCXXS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373397580&sr=8-1&keywords=plastidip+matte+black

So here we go:

I took a 320 Sandpaper and polished the case with it.


Still a bit wet...


This is it when it was dry and put back on onto the TFT



Then I mounted it onto my HP VESA 100 Mount, so finally it looked like this


edit: added 2 higher quality pics!

I liked the QNIX before doing all this, but now I f****n LOVE IT!









cheers


----------



## Screams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moxx*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just finished my "tuning" of my QX2710.
> 
> At first I just took the case off to get the monitor stand off... Then I remembered having some rests of "PlastiDip" in matte black with which I painted my rims in matte black...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Performix-PLASTI-Mulit-Purpose-Rubber-Coating/dp/B005LDCXXS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373397580&sr=8-1&keywords=plastidip+matte+black
> 
> So here we go:
> 
> I took a 320 Sandpaper and polished the case with it.
> 
> 
> Still a bit wet...
> 
> 
> This is it when it was dry and put back on onto the TFT
> 
> 
> 
> Then I mounted it onto my HP VESA 100 Mount, so finally it looked like this
> 
> 
> I liked the QNIX before doing all this, but now I f****n LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


Nice, thinking about doing this to mine, only because i cant stand my glossy bezzle (love the glossy screen though). Thanks for linking the spray going to do this when i go to mount mine, shouldn't be too long before i embark on that endeavour.


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moxx*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just finished my "tuning" of my QX2710.
> 
> At first I just took the case off to get the monitor stand off... Then I remembered having some rests of "PlastiDip" in matte black with which I painted my rims in matte black...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Performix-PLASTI-Mulit-Purpose-Rubber-Coating/dp/B005LDCXXS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373397580&sr=8-1&keywords=plastidip+matte+black
> 
> So here we go:
> 
> I took a 320 Sandpaper and polished the case with it.
> 
> I liked the QNIX before doing all this, but now I f****n LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


does it really require sanding it before/after spraying it? i ask because i'm going to go to home depot to pick up the plastidip can and i might as well pick up sandpaper there if it is required.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doco*
> 
> does it really require sanding it before/after spraying it? i ask because i'm going to go to home depot to pick up the plastidip can and i might as well pick up sandpaper there if it is required.


Pretty sure plastidip does not require sanding...


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Pretty sure plastidip does not require sanding...


even on aluminum?


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> even on aluminum?


I don't think so...just call them and ask if the info isn't on the back of the spray can.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> even on aluminum?


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*


Wow, I don't know if the XPS is aluminum, but in any case it looks like it adheres to anything, so it should work. I still can't believe how awesome it looks, I already ordered some.


----------



## moxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doco*
> 
> does it really require sanding it before/after spraying it? i ask because i'm going to go to home depot to pick up the plastidip can and i might as well pick up sandpaper there if it is required.


I don't think that you have to use sandpaper... because I didn't sandpaper my alu rims either...








I just did it to make it really safe









Keep in mind that I covered the bar on where the Power-LED is on with tape...(you can't see it on my pics!)


----------



## monkeys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moxx*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just finished my "tuning" of my QX2710.
> 
> At first I just took the case off to get the monitor stand off... Then I remembered having some rests of "PlastiDip" in matte black with which I painted my rims in matte black...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Performix-PLASTI-Mulit-Purpose-Rubber-Coating/dp/B005LDCXXS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373397580&sr=8-1&keywords=plastidip+matte+black
> 
> So here we go:
> 
> I took a 320 Sandpaper and polished the case with it.
> 
> 
> Still a bit wet...
> 
> 
> This is it when it was dry and put back on onto the TFT
> 
> 
> 
> Then I mounted it onto my HP VESA 100 Mount, so finally it looked like this
> 
> 
> I liked the QNIX before doing all this, but now I f****n LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


Plastidip for wheels? I used it for interior door handles in a very rarely driven car and it is starting to wear.
On your screen, it will work well, rubbery feel


----------



## monkeys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkeys*
> 
> Plastidip for wheels? I used it for interior door handles in a very rarely driven car and it is starting to wear.
> On your screen, it will work well, rubbery feel


Sanding is not really required but it keeps the surface free of contaminants and a rough surface will give it more area and texture for it to grip.


----------



## exzacklyright

anyone know what happened to this guy?

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1hn9ix/warning_to_all_korean_monitor_owners_and/%5B/URL

.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> anyone know what happened to this guy?
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1hn9ix/warning_to_all_korean_monitor_owners_and/


No I don't frequent that subreddit but I just posted telling the guy he didn't even need the ridiculous adapter.


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> No I don't frequent that subreddit but I just posted telling the guy he didn't even need the ridiculous adapter.


He apparently had another style of adapter according to the link in his post - http://powerzi.com/images/wall/12030C02.gif


----------



## Abenlog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> anyone know what happened to this guy?
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1hn9ix/warning_to_all_korean_monitor_owners_and/%5B/URL
> 
> .


Just placed my order with IPS LED Monitors. Spoke to Justin there, seemed like a nice guy with a good amount of knowledge. +rep.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> anyone know what happened to this guy?
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1hn9ix/warning_to_all_korean_monitor_owners_and/%5B/URL
> 
> .


I got mine from Green-Sum and it came with a laptop style brick. I was able to use my own power cable to plug into the brick, which then plugged into the monitor similarly to a laptop.


----------



## Wattser93

I'm looking at ordering a pixel perfect Qnix 2710 from green-sum on eBay.

A couple questions.

How much backlight bleed is common on these monitors? I've seen guys post photos of theirs with terrible backlight bleed, but my guess is that the vocal minority mentions their backlight bleed (often rightfully so) while the majority have minimal BLB.

Has anybody ordered a pixel perfect and received one with a dead or stuck pixel? Dead/stuck pixels are a huge pet peeve of mine.


----------



## dilloway

Wattser93, people order "pixel perfect" and get dead pixels others order non-pixel perfect and get no dead pixels. Seems like a dice roll either way.

I'm of the mindset that some of the backlight bleed issues are blown out of proportion, but there are some rare legitimate cases of it too. Honestly, if you read through the Dell Ultrasharp threads you'll see these quality issues pop-up everywhere. Luckily, this community is awesome and has step-by-step guides on eliminating BLB,


----------



## Abenlog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilloway*
> 
> Wattser93, people order "pixel perfect" and get dead pixels others order non-pixel perfect and get no dead pixels. Seems like a dice roll either way.
> 
> I'm of the mindset that some of the backlight bleed issues are blown out of proportion, but there are some rare legitimate cases of it too. Honestly, if you read through the Dell Ultrasharp threads you'll see these quality issues pop-up everywhere. Luckily, this community is awesome and has step-by-step guides on eliminating BLB,


Definitely agree. The whole pixel perfect thing is a myth. Really all you're paying for is the right to complain and receive another monitor. I skipped the whole ebay deal and went with ipsledmonitor because they will pay for shipping back to them if I'm jot satisfied with the monitor. Also, because they're in the states I expect the turn around time to be a lot better.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> I'm looking at ordering a pixel perfect Qnix 2710 from green-sum on eBay.
> 
> A couple questions.
> 
> How much backlight bleed is common on these monitors? I've seen guys post photos of theirs with terrible backlight bleed, but my guess is that the vocal minority mentions their backlight bleed (often rightfully so) while the majority have minimal BLB.
> 
> Has anybody ordered a pixel perfect and received one with a dead or stuck pixel? Dead/stuck pixels are a huge pet peeve of mine.


BLB can be fixed by doing the tape MOD. I have not heard of anyone that has not been able to drastically improve BLB. The tutorial for it is in the OP of the club thread. Yes people have had problems with the perfect pixel claim right and left. So much that many of us consider it a scam. The one reason to get PP is if you get the squaretrade warranty as well. This is because the squareetrade warranty is in conjunction with the seller's warranty credentials so if you get PP then squaretrade is going to warranty PP. If you don't get squaretrade then we have come to the consensus that it is a marketing term nothing more. It may help you with return shipping but usually all sellers want to do is refund a certain amount per dead pixel.

Also understand that PP does not cover bright pixels, stuck pixels or dark pixels(yeah ask them).


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> I'm looking at ordering a pixel perfect Qnix 2710 from green-sum on eBay.
> 
> A couple questions.
> 
> *1) How much backlight bleed is common on these monitors?* I've seen guys post photos of theirs with terrible backlight bleed, but my guess is that the vocal minority mentions their backlight bleed (often rightfully so) while the majority have minimal BLB.
> 
> *2) Has anybody ordered a pixel perfect and received one with a dead or stuck pixel? Dead/stuck pixels are a huge pet peeve of mine.*


1) It's pretty random. You either get it really bad and have to send it back or you can just use the tape mod. Honestly, a little BLB is nothing. A lot of normal monitors have it but people don't see it.

2) Yes. I did not however when I ordered my PP for $310 from green-sum. I know some say don't get it, but by getting it you help yourself fight any battles against the seller. It's like $20 more, which is nothing when you're already spending $290.. There is the square trade option, but that will cost more and IDK how reliable it is myself.


----------



## Wattser93

Wow! Thanks for the fast and large number of replies. It sounds like ordering them from eBay is a bit of a gamble.

I'm thinking that I'll purchase from THESE guys after reading their 30 day no hassle guarantee. They are based in the states and it says that my location puts me in range for 2 day shipping which is a nice bonus.

I'll think about it and might order one later tonight.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> Wow! Thanks for the fast and large number of replies. It sounds like ordering them from eBay is a bit of a gamble.
> 
> I'm thinking that I'll purchase from THESE guys after reading their 30 day no hassle guarantee. They are based in the states and it says that my location puts me in range for 2 day shipping which is a nice bonus.
> 
> I'll think about it and might order one later tonight.


----------



## frankietown

so my green-sum monitor is great. pixel perfect like they said it was... but there is backlight bleed. i might try to fix it myself we'll see.

im happy about it. im gonna buy a video card to test the 120hz







but so far 120hz on desktop, it seems stable.

i really wanna buy two more before prices go up.... but i dont have money for titans right now :\


----------



## Abenlog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> 1) It's pretty random. You either get it really bad and have to send it back or you can just use the tape mod. Honestly, a little BLB is nothing. A lot of normal monitors have it but people don't see it.
> 
> 2) Yes. I did not however when I ordered my PP for $310 from green-sum. I know some say don't get it, but by getting it you help yourself fight any battles against the seller. It's like $20 more, which is nothing when you're already spending $290.. There is the square trade option, but that will cost more and IDK how reliable it is myself.


Squaretrade is great! I had purchased a TV 2 years ago from Amazon and got a Squaretrade warranty. A month or so ago the TV started showing purple lines. I called up Samsung(manufacturer) and they wanted to charge because it was out of warranty from them. Called Squaretrade, they said they'd cover the cost for Samsung to look at it. Technician came and said it was due for a full display change. Squaretrade said since the model isn't made anymore they'd just send me a check for the amount I paid. Voilà, it arrived and I get to keep the TV until it totally dies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> Wow! Thanks for the fast and large number of replies. It sounds like ordering them from eBay is a bit of a gamble.
> 
> I'm thinking that I'll purchase from THESE guys after reading their 30 day no hassle guarantee. They are based in the states and it says that my location puts me in range for 2 day shipping which is a nice bonus.
> 
> I'll think about it and might order one later tonight.


I ordered from them as well. The guy I spoke to on the phone said to go with X Star because they just got a new shipment and they looked very good from what he saw. They're the same displays.


----------



## adriangb

Hey, has anyone ever placed a batch order from Korea? As in enough to get a sizable discount...


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> Hey, has anyone ever placed a batch order from Korea? As in enough to get a sizable discount...


Green-Sum has 3x and 4x monitor bundles, but they are not discounted.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abenlog*
> 
> Squaretrade is great! I had purchased a TV 2 years ago from Amazon and got a Squaretrade warranty. A month or so ago the TV started showing purple lines. I called up Samsung(manufacturer) and they wanted to charge because it was out of warranty from them. Called Squaretrade, they said they'd cover the cost for Samsung to look at it. Technician came and said it was due for a full display change. Squaretrade said since the model isn't made anymore they'd just send me a check for the amount I paid. Voilà, it arrived and I get to keep the TV until it totally dies.
> I ordered from them as well. The guy I spoke to on the phone said to go with X Star because they just got a new shipment and they looked very good from what he saw. They're the same displays.


When did you order? And does the X-star OC as well?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> When did you order? And does the X-star OC as well?


Yes the Xstar is pretty much the same monitor .The only difference is that the clear plastic stand is easier to remove on the Xstar..


----------



## Abenlog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> When did you order? And does the X-star OC as well?


I ordered the X Star DP2710 Glossy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Yes the Xstar is pretty much the same monitor .The only difference is that the clear plastic stand is easier to remove on the Xstar..


Exactly. I'm planning on testing a Dell VESA mount I have at home.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Green-Sum has 3x and 4x monitor bundles, but they are not discounted.


I was thinking more along the lines of 10+, with a discount


----------



## Icehawk1

I just got my monitor from green-sum.

When I plug it in nothing happens. The little blue light blinks at me maddeningly.

I tested the DVI cable that came with the monitor on another display and it did not work. Are the odds in my favor that the cable is the problem?

Has anyone else had bum cables ship with the monitors before?

I don't have another Dual DVI cable on hand to test. Any recommendations of brands when I go out and buy one in the morning?

Thanks!!

The screen looks nice and I cannot wait to get 'er going!

Andy


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icehawk1*
> 
> I just got my monitor from green-sum.
> 
> When I plug it in nothing happens. The little blue light blinks at me maddeningly.
> 
> I tested the DVI cable that came with the monitor on another display and it did not work. Are the odds in my favor that the cable is the problem?
> 
> Has anyone else had bum cables ship with the monitors before?
> 
> I don't have another Dual DVI cable on hand to test. Any recommendations of brands when I go out and buy one in the morning?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> The screen looks nice and I cannot wait to get 'er going!
> 
> Andy


Brand shouldn't matter. Mine didn't turn on at first, freaked me out, it ended up being fixed by a CMOS reset (to set PCIe as the main GPU). try that and a new cable before you freak. Also, my cable is notoriously hard to plug/screw in, I had to really force it and screw it in well to get it yo make contact


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Yes the Xstar is pretty much the same monitor .The only difference is that the clear plastic stand is easier to remove on the Xstar..


Heh yeah and some lucky SOB in the Club thread ordered a QNIX and received and X-Star and he complained so they refunded him $40.

Yes I too was unable to get image at times until I screwed in the cable completely tight on both top and bottom using a screwdriver. Though if all is wellwith the display itself you should also be seeing the screen flash green then red when it is first powered.


----------



## geoxile

Hey question about the connectors for the monitor. My 7950 has 2x mini displayport, 1 DVI-I (single link), and 1 HDMI port. What's the best course of action here? And I have one other monitor I have to run on DVI-I or VGA. Would a minidisplayport to DVI-D dual link adapter work?


----------



## Abenlog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Hey question about the connectors for the monitor. My 7950 has 2x mini displayport, 1 DVI-I (single link), and 1 HDMI port. What's the best course of action here? And I have one other monitor I have to run on DVI-I or VGA. Would a minidisplayport to DVI-D dual link adapter work?


Yes, you'd need an active mini display port to dual link dvi adapter


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abenlog*
> 
> Yes, you'd need an active mini display port to dual link dvi adapter


Are there any I can get fairly cheap? And will I be able to OC the monitor with mini displayport?

Edit: Would an active adapter introduce input lag?


----------



## Moragg

I would suggest running the other monitor off a DP or HDMI slot (using an adapter) and running this monitor straight off DVI-I

This is because active DP->DVI is (i think) expensive and doesn't overclock as well.


----------



## geoxile

This is my card
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=AT-7950BST
Apparently it's DVI-I Dual link. Will it really work with a DVI-D dual link monitor?


----------



## adriangb

If it says it's dual link DVI, then it probably is, and therefore would work with a dual link DVI monitor such as these. As said before, run you're DVI/VGA monitor with an HDMI>DVI adapter (you should have one or should cost a few bucks) and this one with DVI direct. Perfect setup.

Active adapter = $100, no OC, lag, PITA in general. You'd e better off getting a new GPU lol.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> If it says it's dual link DVI, then it probably is, and therefore would work with a dual link DVI monitor such as these. As said before, run you're DVI/VGA monitor with an HDMI>DVI adapter (you should have one or should cost a few bucks) and this one with DVI direct. Perfect setup.
> 
> Active adapter = $100, no OC, lag, PITA in general. You'd e better off getting a new GPU lol.


+1


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah dude a very recent card like 7950 def has DVI-I *dual*.


----------



## dilloway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> This is my card
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=AT-7950BST
> Apparently it's DVI-I Dual link. Will it really work with a DVI-D dual link monitor?




DVI-D Dual Link = DVI-I Dual Link just without the additional analog pins. Since these monitors only have a DVI-D Dual Link port you can connect a DVI-I Dual Link video card by simply using a DVI-D Dual Link cable. I don't know who started this confusion, I blame inaccurate ebay drawings.

edit:
Just to make it clear, think of DVI-I Dual Link as a DVI-D Dual Link port with 4 additional pins that are not used to carry the DVI signal. Therefore if your cable does not make contact with those 4 additional pins it's a non-issue.


----------



## geoxile

Thanks for clarifying that. I'm still on the fence about buying it though.

Edit: Man, I guess in the end I can't justify buying it. My calibrated TNs are good enough for color accuracy and while the higher resolution would be nice I don't think my 7950 will be able to run high-end games at 2560x1440.


----------



## ZgunnerZ

Does anybody know how to overclock these monitors with an AMD card?

I've been searching but can't find how to actually do it, and CCC only lets me go up to 60hz. Just got my monitor last night.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I don't think my 7950 will be able to run high-end games at 2560x1440.


Mine does. Sure BF3, for example, can drop as low as 35 FPS using 2X MSAA but it's not even close to "unplayable". I already want a better GPU but do not absolutely need.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Mine does. Sure BF3, for example, can drop as low as 35 FPS using 2X MSAA but it's not even close to "unplayable". I already want a better GPU but do not absolutely need.


I don't find 35 FPS playable in BF3. Below 60FPS I feel input lag in that game.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that. I'm still on the fence about buying it though.
> 
> Edit: Man, I guess in the end I can't justify buying it. My calibrated TNs are good enough for color accuracy and while the higher resolution would be nice I don't think my 7950 will be able to run high-end games at 2560x1440.


Just pick up another 7950 and go crossfire bro! I think you can get a used one for $250 or less and other members reported getting 120 fps to 100 in BF3, that's what I would do.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> Just pick up another 7950 and go crossfire bro! I think you can get a used one for $250 or less and other members reported getting 120 fps to 100 in BF3, that's what I would do.


Unfortunately I can't afford to get another 7950 _and_ a monitor. If I could I would.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Unfortunately I can't afford to get another 7950 _and_ a monitor. If I could I would.


Aaahh, I hear ya!


----------



## Killhoven

Anyone has recently bought *QNIX QX2710 Evolution ll* or *X-STAR DP2710* from Ebay? If yes, how does it OC?

I want to buy one now, but I really would like to get a panel that makes minimum 100Hz stable. Preferably 120Hz. So I`m interested how well currently these panels OC.


----------



## Abenlog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killhoven*
> 
> Anyone has recently bought *QNIX QX2710 Evolution ll* or *X-STAR DP2710* from Ebay? If yes, how does it OC?
> 
> I want to buy one now, but I really would like to get a panel that makes minimum 100Hz stable. Preferably 120Hz. So I`m interested how well currently these panels OC.


I put in my order yesterday. I'm due to receive it on Wednesday, I'll let you know then


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killhoven*
> 
> Anyone has recently bought *QNIX QX2710 Evolution ll* or *X-STAR DP2710* from Ebay? If yes, how does it OC?
> 
> I want to buy one now, but I really would like to get a panel that makes minimum 100Hz stable. Preferably 120Hz. So I`m interested how well currently these panels OC.


There's no guarantee, but most monitors can do at least 96Hz, so just buy one and see what you get.


----------



## moxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abenlog*
> 
> I put in my order yesterday. I'm due to receive it on Wednesday, I'll let you know then


110Hz stable









but im just turning it on for gaming!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I don't find 35 FPS playable in BF3. Below 60FPS I feel input lag in that game.


Well then I am glad I am not you I guess (or someone with such a heightened perception of such). Not saying the experience could not be overall smoother but I do not notice/feel any difference in how it runs (or in my score and what not) than I did under 1200P.

I'd love to get another 7950 for $200ish but am mini-itx at present.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killhoven*
> 
> Anyone has recently bought *QNIX QX2710 Evolution ll* or *X-STAR DP2710* from Ebay? If yes, how does it OC?
> 
> I want to buy one now, but I really would like to get a panel that makes minimum 100Hz stable. Preferably 120Hz. So I`m interested how well currently these panels OC.


I don't know whether to laugh or cry. Go check out the first post man. The answer to all your questions is pretty much "yes" though.


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killhoven*
> 
> Anyone has recently bought *QNIX QX2710 Evolution ll* or *X-STAR DP2710* from Ebay? If yes, how does it OC?
> 
> I want to buy one now, but I really would like to get a panel that makes minimum 100Hz stable. Preferably 120Hz. So I`m interested how well currently these panels OC.


I could easily get to 110Hz, they overclock amazingly


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZgunnerZ*
> 
> Does anybody know how to overclock these monitors with an AMD card?
> 
> I've been searching but can't find how to actually do it, and CCC only lets me go up to 60hz. Just got my monitor last night.


CRU!

http://120hz.net/archive/index.php/t-683.html


----------



## wrigleyvillain

To the guy I told "read the first post" I thought this was the Club thread. So here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star#post_19811603

Overclocking procedure (and everything else you need to know) is there too.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> To the guy I told "read the first post" I thought this was the Club thread. So here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star#post_19811603
> 
> Overclocking procedure (and everything else you need to know) is there too.


I get confused where I am at also.. There should just be one thread..


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZgunnerZ*
> 
> Does anybody know how to overclock these monitors with an AMD card?
> 
> I've been searching but can't find how to actually do it, and CCC only lets me go up to 60hz. Just got my monitor last night.


Go to the Korean PLS monitor club thead. Look in the OP for instructions.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> To the guy I told "read the first post" I thought this was the Club thread. So here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star#post_19811603
> 
> Overclocking procedure (and everything else you need to know) is there too.
> 
> 
> 
> I get confused where I am at also.. There should just be one thread..
Click to expand...

I agree. I made the club thread while this thread was still young, and was posting back here twice or three times a day telling people to migrate over. Never happened completely. I thought about telling a mod., but I don't want to be the person who kills someone else's thread


----------



## dilloway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> I agree. I made the club thread while this thread was still young, and was posting back here twice or three times a day telling people to migrate over. Never happened completely. I thought about telling a mod., but I don't want to be the person who kills someone else's thread


So, this is all wntrsnowg's fault









Honestly, I couldn't imagine all this chatter being condensed into one thread. Posts would be buried within a minute. Maybe when a new brand or panel technology becomes popular it will slow down.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

"Clubs" are cool and all but they do help result in this problem because, of course, in this type of case someone is going to make a general "yo check this out" thread when something first hits the scene. A Club thread only exists for things that are already established as awesome and relatively widespread.


----------



## Spartan F8

Really a lot of the information is easily found doing a search in either thread. I will say after doing some testing it is easier to locate information per search in this thread rather than the Club thread. But i would say that the OP in the club thread is very well done and has links to most of what you would need to know.


----------



## dilloway

I actually agree with the mods. The two thread problem is unfix-able. I think that the interest is so high that two threads is almost a solution at this point. If there was some way to dedicate one to technical questions and the other to less technical things. That might make sense.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilloway*
> 
> I actually agree with the mods. The two thread problem is unfix-able. I think that the interest is so high that two threads is almost a solution at this point. If there was some way to dedicate one to technical questions and the other to less technical things. That might make sense.


Actually it is.

Close this thread.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

That would work for me fwiw. I said I'd stop posting here but it's impossible to ignore when it's still as active as the other. New guys with pre-sales questions tend to see/find this one first too.


----------



## jjmirks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> That would work for me fwiw. I said I'd stop posting here but it's impossible to ignore when it's still as active as the other. New guys with pre-sales questions tend to see/find this one first too.


I googled QNIX QX2710 and this forum was on the first page, the other thread doesn't contain the full name so this one is much easier to find


----------



## s74r1

Does anyone know how the heck to get the QNIX bezel back on properly after opening it up? the center on the top and bottom won't snap in all the way and I'm afraid of hitting the panel if I press any harder.

I was able to fix some backlight bleed though by taking a dremel to the inside edge of the bezel that was pressing on the panel.


----------



## monkeys

Press shut all the way round


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah I just had to press...it is pretty strange that you are having this issue. Perhaps a tab(s) broke but that should be pretty obvious too. And these are pretty hard to break it seems as are just a small protrusion slanting slightly upwards.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Actually it is.
> 
> Close this thread.


This thread came first man....If it wasn't for this thread I don't think anyone would've tried these monitors.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Nor would I have


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Of course this one came first as I already touched on. I found the Club first, for the record, as I happened to spy on front page.


----------



## Sniping

I do believe a thread merge is possible if you asked a mod, because the OP of this thread doesn't even post here anymore AFAIK


----------



## monkeys

I am thinking of getting another one, was waiting for a larger screen in the same technology but guess it would be a while yet.
Has anyone here compared or have larger screens ? Opinions ?


----------



## scyy

I'm running into some issues with my new monitor. I've done some googling but haven't found any solutions. I am able to use my new qnix monitor without sli enabled but when I enable sli the display disappears from monitor selection and the blue led starts blinking like it's lost signal. It's definitely plugged into the dvi d port.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> I'm running into some issues with my new monitor. I've done some googling but haven't found any solutions. I am able to use my new qnix monitor without sli enabled but when I enable sli the display disappears from monitor selection and the blue led starts blinking like it's lost signal. It's definitely plugged into the dvi d port.


Isle it OCed? Did you patch your drivers?


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Isle it OCed? Did you patch your drivers?


No it's not over clocked. Where is this patch though. That sounds like the issue, I just got the monitor.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> No it's not over clocked. Where is this patch though. That sounds like the issue, I just got it.


The patch might not be your issue then . where is your monitor plugged into?


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> The patch might not be your issue then . where is your monitor plugged into?


The bottom dvi-d port on my top 780.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> The bottom dvi-d port on my top 780.


I don't have nvidia cards right now but ask on our club forum.. As someone can help you better then I can..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star


----------



## scyy

Hmmm, works on a fresh windows install on a separate partition, I wonder why clean installs of nvidia drivers aren't working. I'm sure I'll figure it out at this point though.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Hmmm, works on a fresh windows install on a separate partition, I wonder why clean installs of nvidia drivers aren't working. I'm sure I'll figure it out at this point though.


Could just be bad Nvidia drivers..There have been alot of those lately..Try rolling back to older drivers..


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Could just be bad Nvidia drivers..There have been alot of those lately..Try rolling back to older drivers..


That is exactly what it is actually. Rolled back to 320.49 and it is running in sli perfectly. Updated the test windows install to 326.19 and started doing it.. Hopefully someone else with the latest nvidia drivers and a similar setup can chime in.


----------



## voozers

I'm considering pulling the trigger on a QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll 27" 2560x1440 WQHD PLS. To people who own it, how is it??? I also hope it lasts long but it's kinda too early for anyone to know that for sure. Also I'm not sure I completely understand dual-link dvi, I have a GTX 780 would I only need to use one DVI-D cord for the monitor or use 2? I'd rather use one since I'm planning on doing a 3 monitor setup (two 1080p, one 1440p).


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> I'm considering pulling the trigger on a QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll 27" 2560x1440 WQHD PLS. To people who own it, how is it??? I also hope it lasts long but it's kinda too early for anyone to know that for sure. Also I'm not sure I completely understand dual-link dvi, I have a GTX 780 would I only need to use one DVI-D cord for the monitor or use 2? I'd rather use one since I'm planning on doing a 3 monitor setup (two 1080p, one 1440p).


I have one and i love it..And a Dual-link dvi is just one cable..Check out the Official Qnix and Xstar Owners club where you can read through about all of our monitors..









http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I have one and i love it..And a Dual-link dvi is just one cable..Check out the Official Qnix and Xstar Owners club where you can read through about all of our monitors..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star


Sweet going there now, I just wanna get some more input before I go for it.







+REP

Also do you use the US adapter that came with it or is it not trustworthy? lol I know you there's a power brick you need to use too.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Sweet going there now, I just wanna get some more input before I go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP
> 
> Also do you use the US adapter that came with it or is it not trustworthy? lol I know you there's a power brick you need to use too.


I don't use adapter..The power brick takes a regular computer power cable so i used a old one..


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> I'm considering pulling the trigger on a QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll 27" 2560x1440 WQHD PLS. To people who own it, how is it??? I also hope it lasts long but it's kinda too early for anyone to know that for sure. Also I'm not sure I completely understand dual-link dvi, I have a GTX 780 would I only need to use one DVI-D cord for the monitor or use 2? I'd rather use one since I'm planning on doing a 3 monitor setup (two 1080p, one 1440p).


I have a Radeon 5870 and I play BF3 with the QNIX QX2710 on 1080p. Yes I bought it a few weeks ago and compared to my CrossOver 27Q LED, it's slightly better on the color accuracy but otherwise very similar.

Everything else I set to 1440p and it's amazing.

I'm upgrading to a Radeon 7970 soon.


----------



## rony07

I just received my monitor which I purchased on Amazon, and will do a full unboxing and give details on my experience. For now, can anyone tell me if the stand tilts? Seems like it does not want to give and I don't want to break the dang thing.

EDIT: I'm going to post my experience with this monitor in the owner's thread.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> I just received my monitor which I purchased on Amazon, and will do a full unboxing and give details on my experience. For now, can anyone tell me if the stand tilts? Seems like it does not want to give and I don't want to break the dang thing.


It does tilt a very small amount.


----------



## junkrok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> I just received my monitor which I purchased on Amazon, and will do a full unboxing and give details on my experience. For now, can anyone tell me if the stand tilts? Seems like it does not want to give and I don't want to break the dang thing.


I doubt you'll break it, just don't expect it to move much. I think this poster (LucidDreamer) did an awesome job with his aftermarket stand:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/4600#post_20458734

I'll be doing the same soon.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> I just received my monitor which I purchased on Amazon, and will do a full unboxing and give details on my experience. For now, can anyone tell me if the stand tilts? Seems like it does not want to give and I don't want to break the dang thing.


About 5 degrees I'd say. Tilt isn't really important to me.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

It is not obvious/intuitive that it tilts from the looks of it. In fact, I *think* that is only the X-Star that can do so as the QNIX has it's clear plastic stub screwed in inside the bezel and the X-Star does not (allowing it to be pulled out without removing front bezel).


----------



## coelacanth

I just bought a perfect pixel QNIX QX2710 from green-sum ($309.90). Hoping for minimal or no bleed and a 120Hz refresh rate.

I did a little data mining from The Korean PLS Monitor Club (as of yesterday) before I bought, here are the results:

There are 131 QNIX owners who reported a refresh rate. Of those 131 there were 73 that reported a refresh rate of 120Hz or better (55.7%)
There are 27 X-Star owners who reported a refresh rate. Of those 27 there were 14 that reported a refresh rate of 120Hz or better (51.9%)

40 people bought their QNIX monitors from green-sum. Of those 40, 35 reported a refresh rate, and of those 35, 18 reported a refresh rate of 120Hz or better (51.4%)
43 people bought their QNIX monitors from dream-seller. Of those 43, 33 reported a refresh rate, and of those 33, 23 reported a refresh rate of 120Hz or better (69.7%)

I went with green-sum because of the slightly higher seller rating and because the return policy seems better than dream-seller's. In particular, this turned me off to buying from dream-seller:
"Please note that we cannot accept returned goods whose retail box has been opened. In such circumstances, we will notify you that no refund will be available and you will be responsible for arranging for such goods to be returned to you within 30 days of our notification."


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> It is not obvious/intuitive that it tilts from the looks of it. In fact, I *think* that is only the X-Star that can do so as the QNIX has it's clear plastic stub screwed in inside the bezel and the X-Star does not (allowing it to be pulled out without removing front bezel).


Interesting idea. I'd say my X-Star has roughly 30 degrees of tilt (by eye).

I wonder if the sellers laugh at those spending more money on the less functional Qnix monitors?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I just bought a perfect pixel QNIX QX2710 from green-sum ($309.90). Hoping for minimal or no bleed and a 120Hz refresh rate.
> 
> I did a little data mining from The Korean PLS Monitor Club (as of yesterday) before I bought, here are the results:
> 
> There are 131 QNIX owners who reported a refresh rate. Of those 131 there were 73 that reported a refresh rate of 120Hz or better (55.7%)
> There are 27 X-Star owners who reported a refresh rate. Of those 27 there were 14 that reported a refresh rate of 120Hz or better (51.9%)
> 
> 40 people bought their QNIX monitors from green-sum. Of those 40, 35 reported a refresh rate, and of those 35, 18 reported a refresh rate of 120Hz or better (51.4%)
> 43 people bought their QNIX monitors from dream-seller. Of those 43, 33 reported a refresh rate, and of those 33, 23 reported a refresh rate of 120Hz or better (69.7%)
> 
> I went with green-sum because of the slightly higher seller rating and because the return policy seems better than dream-seller's. In particular, this turned me off to buying from dream-seller:
> "Please note that we cannot accept returned goods whose retail box has been opened. In such circumstances, we will notify you that no refund will be available and you will be responsible for arranging for such goods to be returned to you within 30 days of our notification."


GREAT info and observation


----------



## coelacanth

Unless the item description is wrong, the QNIX also has about 30 degrees of tilt.


----------



## Roybattius

Well coelacanth, I hope you have better luck than I did with my qx2710 purchase from green-sum. Mine was DOA. It would never power on after plugging it in...no power indicator light ever, just a split second flash of orange on the screen and then nothing. I even had the voltage of the barrel connector tested to make sure it was alright, and it was.

Green-sum is trying to blame it on DHL. (S)he is claiming that they're all tested before they ship...blah, blah. (S)he said that she/they had been in contact with DHL and they would contacting me. This was today's email. I called DHL and they had no record of any claim filed. Of course the communication bandwidth with green-sum is horrible because (s)he will respond to me at about 2 in the morning my time, and then I'll shoot her back an email when I wake up, and then I have to wake until early the next morning to get a response.

I sent her pictures and video of the monitor not powering on, and she seems to at least acknowledge that there is a problem, but seems to want to make it a "me and dhl's business" problem.

So my question is should I just file a dispute with Ebay now and also a claim with DHL, or wait another day to see if she'll be proactive and resolve this issue, or file a dispute with Ebay now and hold off on DHL or what? I've never had to file a dispute with Ebay so not sure what the best approach is. Tomorrow will be a week since I received the monitor.

Also, has anybody bought a qnix from http://www.ipsledmonitors.com/ . I've been emailing with a guy named Kyle and he's been really responsive.

Thanks


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I wonder if the sellers laugh at those spending more money on the less functional Qnix monitors?


I really would not go that far over this. It doesn't even tilt that much so I'm sure I woulda been putting a couple dvd cases underneath to raise up the rear of the X-Star same as I did for my QNIX...that is, until I swapped out the stock stand altogether (which everyone should at least consider because it makes a really nice difference and not just aesthetically).


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> I really would not go that far over this. It doesn't even tilt that much so I'm sure I woulda been putting a couple dvd cases underneath to raise up the rear of the X-Star same as I did for my QNIX...that is, until I swapped out the stock stand altogether (which everyone should at least consider because it makes a really nice difference and not just aesthetically).


I debezeled and hooked up an aftermarket stand. So for me at least the stand and casing was a none factor.


----------



## litster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roybattius*
> 
> Well coelacanth, I hope you have better luck than I did with my qx2710 purchase from green-sum. Mine was DOA. It would never power on after plugging it in...no power indicator light ever, just a split second flash of orange on the screen and then nothing. I even had the voltage of the barrel connector tested to make sure it was alright, and it was.
> 
> Green-sum is trying to blame it on DHL. (S)he is claiming that they're all tested before they ship...blah, blah. (S)he said that she/they had been in contact with DHL and they would contacting me. This was today's email. I called DHL and they had no record of any claim filed. Of course the communication bandwidth with green-sum is horrible because (s)he will respond to me at about 2 in the morning my time, and then I'll shoot her back an email when I wake up, and then I have to wake until early the next morning to get a response.
> 
> I sent her pictures and video of the monitor not powering on, and she seems to at least acknowledge that there is a problem, but seems to want to make it a "me and dhl's business" problem.
> 
> So my question is should I just file a dispute with Ebay now and also a claim with DHL, or wait another day to see if she'll be proactive and resolve this issue, or file a dispute with Ebay now and hold off on DHL or what? I've never had to file a dispute with Ebay so not sure what the best approach is. Tomorrow will be a week since I received the monitor.
> 
> Also, has anybody bought a qnix from http://www.ipsledmonitors.com/ . I've been emailing with a guy named Kyle and he's been really responsive.
> 
> Thanks


I would file a dispute. That forces the seller to respond. And you have like 30 days or something like that to disagree of the resolution, and the Paypal will refund your money. Don't let the seller stall you until it is too late to file a dispute.

I hope mine will work correctly out of the box. I just ordered one from green-sum today.


----------



## Roybattius

Yep, just filed a dispute with PayPal. It had been almost a week since I received it, and the informal messaging via ebay was getting me nowhere. Good luck on yours. There's bound to be a bad one every once in a while, so you're probably alright.


----------



## anozira

hi Roybattius, I purchased a QNIX from ispledmonitors. to my surprise it has no BLB







. I think I got damn lucky on that though. I checked for bad or stuck pixels and found only 1 stuck and it is to the far left of the screen. you can't even see it.. the only problem I had was the time it took to get here, almost 10 days. they said it was because they had a big run on QNIX. ( wonder why ) lol good luck.


----------



## junkrok

I just got a QNIX glossy panel from them (ipsledmonitors). got here in about 4 days It had a little BLB, but nothing compared to what I've seen on "bad" ones that are posted here. I think the quality is the same no matter who you buy from. If Green-Sum has already burned you on one monitor, I would move on to someone else.


----------



## ronquilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> I debezeled and hooked up an aftermarket stand. So for me at least the stand and casing was a none factor.


What stand do you use? Dual/Triple monitor setup?


----------



## Roybattius

Anybody know what ebay's policy is regarding SNAD (Significantly Not As Described) and who pays return shipping? So I've got this thing in a Pay Pal claim now. I've read that the seller sometimes has to pay return shipping. Some gal at DHL said it would cost $380 to ship it back to Korea. I'm like you're out of your fing mind.


----------



## Roybattius

Screw it. I called PayPal and the nice lady there recommended I do a chargeback, so that's what I did.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkrok*
> 
> I just got a QNIX glossy panel from them (ipsledmonitors). got here in about 4 days It had a little BLB, but nothing compared to what I've seen on "bad" ones that are posted here. I think the quality is the same no matter who you buy from. If Green-Sum has already burned you on one monitor, I would move on to someone else.


BCC, accessorieswhole, excellentcastle are great sellers as well.


----------



## jcm27

Just ordered mine last night from Green-sum, hope everything is OK


----------



## Roybattius

Just ordered from Ipsledmonitors.

jcm27,

Yours is probably fine. I probably just got the one out of a 100 or whatever that is bad, or it got dinged in shipping. I just wish the communications with green-sum was better. I would email her, and then I would get a reply at about 2 in the morning, and I would reply when I woke up, and then she would reply the next early morning and so on and so on. And then she kept on insisting that it was fine before it got shipped, which I somehow don't think she would know for sure. But the killer problem s the shipping costs back, so the amount of headache I had to deal with green-sum and not having to worry about return shipping with ipsledmonitors is worth an extra $60 to me.


----------



## billy5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roybattius*
> 
> Just ordered from Ipsledmonitors.
> 
> jcm27,
> 
> Yours is probably fine. I probably just got the one out of a 100 or whatever that is bad, or it got dinged in shipping. I just wish the communications with green-sum was better. I would email her, and then I would get a reply at about 2 in the morning, and I would reply when I woke up, and then she would reply the next early morning and so on and so on. And then she kept on insisting that it was fine before it got shipped, which I somehow don't think she would know for sure. But the killer problem s the shipping costs back, so the amount of headache I had to deal with green-sum and not having to worry about return shipping with ipsledmonitors is worth an extra $60 to me.


If I may ask, how'd the return process go after chargeback? Are you able to ship it back at no cost?


----------



## Roybattius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy5000*
> 
> If I may ask, how'd the return process go after chargeback? Are you able to ship it back at no cost?


It's between my credit card company and PayPal now. I haven't heard any news. The chargeback just happened yesterday.


----------



## ZeVo

Sorry to hear that Roy. Hopefully it all works out for you. If I ever buy one of these monitors, I'll definitely order from ipsledmonitors. The 30 day warranty is better plus they are in the US.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey guys!

I've been playing Bf3 for a couple of hours now *@ 2880 x 1620 60Hz CAP*, and i was wondering.... My monitor is a 120Hz 1080p monitor, and it can downsample it to *2880 x 1620 80hz*, but my games do not recognize 80hz, only 60 and 120hz







. I know there is a way to force it to recognize 80Hz, but can anyone direct me to the link?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I've been playing Bf3 for a couple of hours now *@ 2880 x 1620 60Hz CAP*, and i was wondering.... My monitor is a 120Hz 1080p monitor, and it can downsample it to *2880 x 1620 80hz*, but my games do not recognize 80hz, only 60 and 120hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know there is a way to force it to recognize 80Hz, but can anyone direct me to the link?


I think it works if you use CRU to create an 80Hz profile. Not sure if this requires test mode or not, probably does. DOn't think the drivers need patching though - that's to remove the pixel clock limit.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I think it works if you use CRU to create an 80Hz profile. Not sure if this requires test mode or not, probably does. DOn't think the drivers need patching though - that's to remove the pixel clock limit.


Thanks! I'll try that









EDIT: It worked flawlessly! XD thanks


----------



## mucinex1029

I'm looking to upgrade my rig to a 4670K and a 780 (and more upgrades), and I want to run three of these amazingly sexy debezeled QX2710s and mount them all to a desk clamp triple monitor stand. Apparently, this is completely possible and doable, so that's great. My only question is about the connections, I know I can use DVI-D cables to connect 2 of the monitors to the DVI-D and DVI-I available on my 780, but I can't find a DVI-D to DP cable that supports 1440p to connect my third monitor. Any help?

Thanks, and the videos and posts in this thread are going to be an enormous help for me when I get the monitors. What a great resource.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mucinex1029*
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my rig to a 4670K and a 780 (and more upgrades), and I want to run three of these amazingly sexy debezeled QX2710s and mount them all to a desk clamp triple monitor stand. Apparently, this is completely possible and doable, so that's great. My only question is about the connections, I know I can use DVI-D cables to connect 2 of the monitors to the DVI-D and DVI-I available on my 780, but I can't find a DVI-D to DP cable that supports 1440p to connect my third monitor. Any help?
> 
> Thanks, and the videos and posts in this thread are going to be an enormous help for me when I get the monitors. What a great resource.


I just had my monitor for about a day and as far as I can see mine doesn't have display port. But I know there are models that DO have it, so make sure you buy that one but just beware they aren't as overclockable. Mine I've overclocked to 112hz which is pretty sweet. I didn't go the full 120hz since I like to leave a little wiggle room rather than stessing it. As far as I can see as well, adapters tend to not work although don't quote me on that. They just generally don't do.

Are you planning to do triple monitor gaming with the monitors or just game on one monitor?


----------



## mucinex1029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> I just had my monitor for about a day and as far as I can see mine doesn't have display port. But I know there are models that DO have it, so make sure you buy that one but just beware they aren't as overclockable. Mine I've overclocked to 112hz which is pretty sweet. I didn't go the full 120hz since I like to leave a little wiggle room rather than stessing it. As far as I can see as well, adapters tend to not work although don't quote me on that. They just generally don't do.
> 
> Are you planning to do triple monitor gaming with the monitors or just game on one monitor?


No no, my GPU has the DP end. Obviously the monitor doesn't. I just can't find a DVI-D (monitor) to DP (GPU) cable that supports resolutions over 1920x1200.
I think I'll just game on one monitor, the 780 can't handle 3.


----------



## Insaniac

Howdy,

New here was hoping to get some advice. Just picked up the QNIX QX2710 Monitor.

Using the DVI- Dual Link cable that came with the monitor plugged into the right spot of my GFX card. It is a HIS HD6950 2GB Card.

When i start the computer up the monitor comes on, i get to see the POST boot process and then I get the windows loading screen. Once that finishes when it goes to the login screen the monitor turns off as if it is in standby mode as it just has a flashing blue light.

If i start the PC in safe mode this doesnt happen and the monitor stays on just fine (posting from my PC in safemode right now)

Im currently on the latest stable GFX drivers from AMD which are the 13.4 ones. Cant seem to uninstall my drivers to install the new ones because you cannot do that in safe mode. Not really sure what is happening? Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Insaniac

Couple of things i should probably point out.

These are the slots i have in the back of my GPU.










*Note the red highlighted box is the slot i currently have the monitor plugged into. It is the only one that i get any signal or connection out of and that is through safe mode as already described.
*

Which according to my GPU specifications has the following outputs:

DVI Upper Single-link DVI-D + Bottom Dual-link DVI-I

http://www.hisdigital.com/un/product2-576.shtml

This monitor only supports DVI-D Dual Link as per below and as per the sellers instructions.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-2-ll-2560x1440-WQHD-Samsung-PLS-Monitor-Matt-Screen-/130868312541

By looking at that it seems iv got my cable in the wrong slot but that is the only one i get any connection from? Does my GPU just not work because it doesnt have DVI-D Dual link and only DVI-I Dual link.

Hopefully this helps things further. Thanks again for any help!


----------



## Moragg

Insaniac - DVI-I is just the same as DVI-D on these panels.

If you want to run these off DP you need an active (with a USB power source) to DVI-D dual link adapter. These cost ~$100.

Your choices: buy three cards, do SLI and run each monitor off a different card
buy the DP version and accept lower (if any) overclocking capabilities
buy 2 very expensive adapters


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insaniac*
> 
> Howdy,
> 
> New here was hoping to get some advice. Just picked up the QNIX QX2710 Monitor.
> 
> Using the DVI- Dual Link cable that came with the monitor plugged into the right spot of my GFX card. It is a HIS HD6950 2GB Card.
> 
> When i start the computer up the monitor comes on, i get to see the POST boot process and then I get the windows loading screen. Once that finishes when it goes to the login screen the monitor turns off as if it is in standby mode as it just has a flashing blue light.
> 
> If i start the PC in safe mode this doesnt happen and the monitor stays on just fine (posting from my PC in safemode right now)
> 
> Im currently on the latest stable GFX drivers from AMD which are the 13.4 ones. Cant seem to uninstall my drivers to install the new ones because you cannot do that in safe mode. Not really sure what is happening? Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Try the other port to your HD 6950.


----------



## Insaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Try the other port to your HD 6950.


ye i try with this port and i dont even get a connection for bootup or safemode. Just left with a black screen and blue flashing light.

Maybe try different drivers?


----------



## bluebunker

Getting a xbox 360 to hook up to one doesn't work does it? (mine has only dual dvi input)


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluebunker*
> 
> Getting a xbox 360 to hook up to one doesn't work does it? (mine has only dual dvi input)


No, you need a scaler which only the DP version has.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insaniac*
> 
> ye i try with this port and i dont even get a connection for bootup or safemode. Just left with a black screen and blue flashing light.
> 
> Maybe try different drivers?


Perhaps. Do you still have your old screen? So you can try to boot into windows, and see what windows has to say about your new monitor? It may be trying to send an incorrect resolution to your monitor.


----------



## Insaniac

Ok so i removed the HDMI cable that I still had plugged into my Monitor that was connected to my TV that was off at the time. I removed the HDMI and did a reboot and still nothing while having the cable in the bottom connection from my pic previously.

Turned off PC and put the cable back into the top slot that i highlighted on the previous page photo of my GPU and it started up fine.

If im thinking right it should be in the other connection right?


----------



## Insaniac

Monitor seems to be running just fine at the moment.

My monitor properties right now looks like the below



i tried a quick overclock. Did a 100Mhz option noticed some horizontal lines running across so figured its this current card holding me back. Ill wait to test further when my new system is fully setup.

Followed this link for the O.C btw - 




I guess my only concern is that i dont have this thing plugged into the the right slot on the GPU at the moment but it seems to be working just fine.

Are there any current reccomended colour profiles or anything?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insaniac*
> 
> Monitor seems to be running just fine at the moment.
> 
> My monitor properties right now looks like the below
> 
> 
> 
> i tried a quick overclock. Did a 100Mhz option noticed some horizontal lines running across so figured its this current card holding me back. Ill wait to test further when my new system is fully setup.
> 
> Followed this link for the O.C btw -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my only concern is that i dont have this thing plugged into the the right slot on the GPU at the moment but it seems to be working just fine.
> 
> Are there any current reccomended colour profiles or anything?


Did you patch your drivers? iirc 100Hz is around the pixel clock limit, once you remove that you can push it higher.


----------



## Insaniac

My drivers are on the latest ones from AMD. That 100Mhz limit might be only there because its the only one i made as an overclock profile. I had i on but was getting some vertical lines across my screen.

Would that make sense?


----------



## Insaniac

My drivers are on the latest ones from AMD. That 100Mhz limit might be only there because its the only one i made as an overclock profile. I had i on but was getting some vertical lines across my screen.

Would that make sense?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insaniac*
> 
> My drivers are on the latest ones from AMD. That 100Mhz limit might be only there because its the only one i made as an overclock profile. I had i on but was getting some vertical lines across my screen.
> 
> Would that make sense?


The AMD drivers have the Pixel Clock Limit, which is why you need to patch the drivers and run test mode. Just follow the instructions in http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star with regards to OCing.

This limit is always there, but this is one of the few places where it needs to broken.


----------



## Insaniac

Ok thank you i will look into that!

This is how my backlight bleed is.. Kind really bugged by it my room is generally dark especially in the evening when watching movies etc.

Would this be considered bad? Average or middle of the road. Paid extra for a pixel perfect option too!


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insaniac*
> 
> Ok thank you i will look into that!
> 
> This is how my backlight bleed is.. Kind really bugged by it my room is generally dark especially in the evening when watching movies etc.
> 
> Would this be considered bad? Average or middle of the road. Paid extra for a pixel perfect option too!


Could be the camera angle and/or camera just exaggerating the problem, but if you see that yellow discolouration during normal use I would definitely ask for a replacement. Or you could try the mods detailed in the club thread - though bear in mind this is not a guaranteed fix and if you mess up could damage the monitor badly.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insaniac*
> 
> Ok thank you i will look into that!
> 
> This is how my backlight bleed is.. Kind really bugged by it my room is generally dark especially in the evening when watching movies etc.
> 
> Would this be considered bad? Average or middle of the road. Paid extra for a pixel perfect option too!


Check out the other korean monitor thread. there's a guy who fixed his blb there, I'll link you the page. Scroll halfway down the page and he details how he did it and took before and after pictures.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/4950


----------



## Insaniac

Thanks guys. Wasn't any flash used in that photo and thats the general viewing angle while on my chair. I got some pictures of it during use for some TV shows and even during bright scenes the yellow tinge at the bottom is noticeable.

Contacted the seller hope they can facilitate.

Thanks!


----------



## Insaniac

Double...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Bright bottom middle spots like that can be affected (spread out and lightened at least a little) by simply loosening or removing the bottom screws. They are providing too much bezel pressure on the metal frame inside and in turn the panel. Though the true fix is to open it up, remove the frame and then straighten and/or apply tape to the frame.

The seller cannot do anything but take it back and they *sure* don't want to have to do that as you will soon see so you might just want to try to make it better yourself like many of us have ended up doing. And it sucks more that you paid the premium too but Pixel Perfect has nothing to do with bleed, for starters...


----------



## Roybattius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billy5000*
> 
> If I may ask, how'd the return process go after chargeback? Are you able to ship it back at no cost?


Once green-sum (by way of PayPal) got wind of the chargeback, Green-sum immediately paid for return shipping. It went back today.


----------



## Angerism

Posted already In another thread, looking for help with catleap driver now i am on windows 8, anyone else had any issue?

Cheers


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insaniac*
> 
> Thanks guys. Wasn't any flash used in that photo and thats the general viewing angle while on my chair. I got some pictures of it during use for some TV shows and even during bright scenes the yellow tinge at the bottom is noticeable.
> 
> Contacted the seller hope they can facilitate.
> 
> Thanks!


Did you try the link I sent you? Like another poster said backlight bleeding is a minor issue caused by pressure. it would probably be easier to fix it yourself then contacting the seller. The link I sent you details how the guy fixed his monitor which he simply did by unscrewing the bezel to relieve pressure and adding towels to parts that needed padding.


----------



## Apinchof

Finally got this monitor working, very excitited


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insaniac*
> 
> Ok thank you i will look into that!
> 
> This is how my backlight bleed is.. Kind really bugged by it my room is generally dark especially in the evening when watching movies etc.
> 
> Would this be considered bad? Average or middle of the road. Paid extra for a pixel perfect option too!


The yellow backlight bleeding on the right looks borderline acceptable. If it's just the camera exaggerating the problem, I would say it looks like normal BLB and wouldn't do anything about it.

However if the camera is accurate then I would ask for a replacement. Email the seller and send him those photos.


----------



## voozers

Like I said....if you're not afraid of fixing it yourself I think it is much more convenient to just open the panel to relieve pressure rather than asking for a replacement.


----------



## Insaniac

Thanks guys!

Cheers Voozers. Ill look over that post you linked in detail. Wouldnt be too afraid of trying it once it is fairly handy! Seller has given me some things to try. They are not opposed to doing the exchange but want me to try a couple of things first.

Cheers for the help again guys! Keep you posted


----------



## MrCrisp

Hey all,

Have been following this thread for some time, but still slightly confused about a few things..

I play a LOT of first person shooters, and to that point I become pretty competitive about it. (Leagues etc) I was about to splurge on a standard 120Hz TN panel, perhaps a BenQ or Asus, but now I'm certainly looking at the Qnix with lustful eyes.

The thing that most concerns me in the 8ms GtoG factor. It seems that ghosting is not a big issue with the Qnix, and I'm a little perplexed as to why. Compared with the 1-2ms delay of the so-called "gaming" monitors, surely the Qnix would be too slow to mix it with the big boys?

Of course I'd love to purchase the Qnix, with the cash saved on buying a bigger name branded 120Hz TN panel I could think about investing in another 7950, and crossfire it up When it comes to the serious matches, I could just drop the res back to 1080p if need be and make full use of the extra frames. I suppose the big concern is buying one and finding that it simply can't compete at the top levels.

Can anyone help steer me in the right direction?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrCrisp*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Have been following this thread for some time, but still slightly confused about a few things..
> 
> I play a LOT of first person shooters, and to that point I become pretty competitive about it. (Leagues etc) I was about to splurge on a standard 120Hz TN panel, perhaps a BenQ or Asus, but now I'm certainly looking at the Qnix with lustful eyes.
> 
> The thing that most concerns me in the 8ms GtoG factor. It seems that ghosting is not a big issue with the Qnix, and I'm a little perplexed as to why. Compared with the 1-2ms delay of the so-called "gaming" monitors, surely the Qnix would be too slow to mix it with the big boys?
> 
> Of course I'd love to purchase the Qnix, with the cash saved on buying a bigger name branded 120Hz TN panel I could think about investing in another 7950, and crossfire it up When it comes to the serious matches, I could just drop the res back to 1080p if need be and make full use of the extra frames. I suppose the big concern is buying one and finding that it simply can't compete at the top levels.
> 
> Can anyone help steer me in the right direction?


For FPS - I would have to say look at lightboost monitors as these massively reduce ghosting. But I think lightboost is NVIDIA so you would probably need one of their cards.


----------



## MrCrisp

Ahhh Thanks mate, that does look the ticket...

Supposedly also now available for AMD. I'll have to do a bit more reading into it, but it certainly looks a lot more promising for FPS..


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrCrisp*
> 
> Ahhh Thanks mate, that does look the ticket...
> 
> Supposedly also now available for AMD. I'll have to do a bit more reading into it, but it certainly looks a lot more promising for FPS..


Give this a read: http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/zero-motion-blur-lcd-nvidia-lightboost-hack-looks-like-crt-looks-like-480hz

I know it's long, but take out an afternoon before committing $300+ to a monitor.
Normally I'd say the extra resolution trumps less ghosting, but Lighboost is supposedly a massive difference and for FPS you also want smooth gameplay, which 1080p is better for. Good luck!


----------



## D-Boy

Are there any recommended HDMI -> DL-DVI adapters? I'm thinking of buying of these monitors and I'd like to hook it up to my home theater system that only has hdmi ports so I can use the monitor for both my PS3 and PC while still getting surround sound.

Also, has anyone tried using a ps3 on this monitor? Is the quality decent enough to play on it or am I better off sticking with my old 1920x1080 monitor?


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insaniac*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Cheers Voozers. Ill look over that post you linked in detail. Wouldnt be too afraid of trying it once it is fairly handy! Seller has given me some things to try. They are not opposed to doing the exchange but want me to try a couple of things first.
> 
> Cheers for the help again guys! Keep you posted


Haha no problem dude, tell me how it goes!


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrCrisp*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Have been following this thread for some time, but still slightly confused about a few things..
> 
> I play a LOT of first person shooters, and to that point I become pretty competitive about it. (Leagues etc) I was about to splurge on a standard 120Hz TN panel, perhaps a BenQ or Asus, but now I'm certainly looking at the Qnix with lustful eyes.
> 
> The thing that most concerns me in the 8ms GtoG factor. It seems that ghosting is not a big issue with the Qnix, and I'm a little perplexed as to why. Compared with the 1-2ms delay of the so-called "gaming" monitors, surely the Qnix would be too slow to mix it with the big boys?
> 
> Of course I'd love to purchase the Qnix, with the cash saved on buying a bigger name branded 120Hz TN panel I could think about investing in another 7950, and crossfire it up When it comes to the serious matches, I could just drop the res back to 1080p if need be and make full use of the extra frames. I suppose the big concern is buying one and finding that it simply can't compete at the top levels.
> 
> Can anyone help steer me in the right direction?


The response times provided by most companies are manufactured claimed response times and they are mostly false.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Boy*
> 
> Are there any recommended HDMI -> DL-DVI adapters? I'm thinking of buying of these monitors and I'd like to hook it up to my home theater system that only has hdmi ports so I can use the monitor for both my PS3 and PC while still getting surround sound.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried using a ps3 on this monitor? Is the quality decent enough to play on it or am I better off sticking with my old 1920x1080 monitor?


Doesn't exist. Sorry. The monitor probably wouldn't work in that setup even if the HDMI to dDL-DVI adapter existed and worked. If you're going use this with an HDMI source, you really need a multi input monitor.


----------



## ragnarok08

I just got my QX2710. I noticed that when the brightness is set to the lowest level (not completely dark), the screen is flickering. Does anyone else notice the same issue? My Dell U2311 doesn't flicker at all at its lowest brightness setting.


----------



## Shibuya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragnarok08*
> 
> I just got my QX2710. I noticed that when the brightness is set to the lowest level (not completely dark), the screen is flickering. Does anyone else notice the same issue? My Dell U2311 doesn't flicker at all at its lowest brightness setting.


Same with mine

not that I'd ever use it at the lowest brightness


----------



## marsha11

Currently got BenQ 2420t, not happy with picture/image quality. But i love the low responce time and low input lag.

Looking at a Qnix 2710. Few questions.

1) Is the responce time ok for FPS gaming, and is there any ghosting.

2) Ive only ever downsampled to 2560x1440, is actual 1440p from a monitor much better.

3) Will I need an adaptor or something to use in the UK
3)Can it run 1080p ok if neccessary.


----------



## dmikester1

Is this monitor different than the QNIX being discussed in the Korean PLS Monitor Club thread?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmikester1*
> 
> Is this monitor different than the QNIX being discussed in the Korean PLS Monitor Club thread?


No they are the same panel it is just the panel is so awesome it requires two threads to hold it. LOL:thumb:


----------



## dmikester1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> No they are the same panel it is just the panel is so awesome it requires two threads to hold it. LOL:thumb:


It sounds like it. With my birthday and Christmas coming up, I think this will be at the top of my wishlist.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> 2) Ive only ever downsampled to 2560x1440, is actual 1440p from a monitor much better.


Not even the same ball park. WAY better.


----------



## Broseidon

Just ordered one of these from Green-Sum @ $281 - hopefully it lives up to the hype









http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121117252582&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


----------



## candy_van

Very, very tempted to do the same.
Probably go for the SquareTrade on it too though since I don't want to deal with returning it to S. Korea.

Biggest thing that's holding me back is my desk; really wish it was deeper so I wouldn't be eating a monitor this big :/


----------



## fifty

hello, im about to buy one of those monitor, im running a s27a950d but i have to rma it before warranty run out (just some bezel blobbiness near the led control panel).
so i take the occasion to try and step up on res but i really want to have an at least 100 hz capable monitor and this seem the case.
but i have some doubts , on ebay there are many codes for the same (???) monitor :
QNIX QX2710 LED EvolutionⅡ2 27" Samsung PLS Monitor *Tempered Glass
[Brand New] QNIX QX2710 LED EvolutionⅡ 27" 2560x1440 WQHD Samsung PLS Monitor
★Free Express★ New QNIX QX2710 LED EvolutionⅡ 27" PLS Computer Monitor *Matte
New QNIX QX2710 LED EVOLUTION II DPORT 27" 2560x1440 HDMI PLS PC Monitor *Matte

and so on.. i understand one of these have the hdmi/display port (that one i would pick up).
but do all these models overclock or ?

thanks in advance,
cheers


----------



## marsha11

Done it, sent back my BenQ 2420t and ordered a Qnix from AccessoriesWhole. Pixel perfect, matt screen.

Everythimgs crossed for a smooth transaction and good product.

Will I need anything to use in the uk, power adaptor plug maybe?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fifty*
> 
> hello, im about to buy one of those monitor, im running a s27a950d but i have to rma it before warranty run out (just some bezel blobbiness near the led control panel).
> so i take the occasion to try and step up on res but i really want to have an at least 100 hz capable monitor and this seem the case.
> but i have some doubts , on ebay there are many codes for the same (???) monitor :
> QNIX QX2710 LED EvolutionⅡ2 27" Samsung PLS Monitor *Tempered Glass
> [Brand New] QNIX QX2710 LED EvolutionⅡ 27" 2560x1440 WQHD Samsung PLS Monitor
> ★Free Express★ New QNIX QX2710 LED EvolutionⅡ 27" PLS Computer Monitor *Matte
> New QNIX QX2710 LED EVOLUTION II DPORT 27" 2560x1440 HDMI PLS PC Monitor *Matte
> 
> and so on.. i understand one of these have the hdmi/display port (that one i would pick up).
> but do all these models overclock or ?
> 
> thanks in advance,
> cheers


The HDMI/displayport models do not overclock as well as the dual-link DVI only monitors.


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The HDMI/displayport models do not overclock as well as the dual-link DVI only monitors.


This, and they try to squeeze a little more cash out of your wallet for the "pixel perfect" ones (which basically don't really exist).


----------



## fifty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broseidon*
> 
> This, and they try to squeeze a little more cash out of your wallet for the "pixel perfect" ones (which basically don't really exist).


Thank you guys,
So this or this are ok?
The tempered glass is meant the glossy one right?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fifty*
> 
> Thank you guys,
> So this or this are ok?
> The tempered glass is meant the glossy one right?


Yea the tempered glass ones are glossy. Are you looking for glossy or matte? green-sum usually puts either glossy or matte in his item title.


----------



## fifty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Yea the tempered glass ones are glossy. Are you looking for glossy or matte? green-sum usually puts either glossy or matte in his item title.


im looking for a glossy one , but im not bothered much about this, because the matte for what i read is semi glossy, so...no big deal, but im used with my s27a950d and the reflections, even with a big window/door next to my desk, never made me any problems, and at the end the glossy one give a better sharpen image.
i just hope i will get a model that overclock at least to 90 or 100 mhz, because after i tried the 120 hz i consider a real step back the 60hz.
thank for tip guys, hope to get it soon


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fifty*
> 
> hello, im about to buy one of those monitor, im running a s27a950d but i have to rma it before warranty run out (just some bezel blobbiness near the led control panel).
> so i take the occasion to try and step up on res but i really want to have an at least 100 hz capable monitor and this seem the case.
> but i have some doubts , on ebay there are many codes for the same (???) monitor :
> QNIX QX2710 LED EvolutionⅡ2 27" Samsung PLS Monitor *Tempered Glass
> [Brand New] QNIX QX2710 LED EvolutionⅡ 27" 2560x1440 WQHD Samsung PLS Monitor
> ★Free Express★ New QNIX QX2710 LED EvolutionⅡ 27" PLS Computer Monitor *Matte
> New QNIX QX2710 LED EVOLUTION II DPORT 27" 2560x1440 HDMI PLS PC Monitor *Matte
> 
> and so on.. i understand one of these have the hdmi/display port (that one i would pick up).
> but do all these models overclock or ?
> 
> thanks in advance,
> cheers


All QNIX/X-STAR 2710 models can be overclocked. The sellers themselves can be trusted however there is approximately 1% chance of having a major defect.

I bought the CrossOver 27Q LED last year and the QNIX QX2710 a few months ago and they are both high quality and have observed no defects (minor backlight bleeding but most monitors come with some backlight bleeding).

Yes you should buy the QNIX/X-STAR 2710 monitors. They are not a big risk.


----------



## marsha11

For the uk can I use my electric shaver plug convertor if my monitor comes with a Korean type plug?


----------



## Broseidon

Posting this from my new QNIX.. not a single dead pixel, no detectable backlight bleeding.. I am literally in awe at how massive this resolution is. Not to mention it was at my doorstep less than 72 hours after I ordered it (HOW?). Absolutely incredible quality.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broseidon*
> 
> Posting this from my new QNIX.. not a single dead pixel, no detectable backlight bleeding.. I am literally in awe at how massive this resolution is. Not to mention it was at my doorstep less than 72 hours after I ordered it (HOW?). Absolutely incredible quality.


My QNIX QX2710 had literally no dead pixels and minor backlight bleeding. Really impressed with mine too. Seems like you got a perfect model!


----------



## phillyd

I believe I'm about to take the plunge into the world of 1440p PLS visuals


----------



## marsha11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broseidon*
> 
> Posting this from my new QNIX.. not a single dead pixel, no detectable backlight bleeding.. I am literally in awe at how massive this resolution is. Not to mention it was at my doorstep less than 72 hours after I ordered it (HOW?). Absolutely incredible quality.


Who did you order from.? Ive got a pixel pefect on the way from Accessories whole. Hope its as good as yours.


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Who did you order from.? Ive got a pixel pefect on the way from Accessories whole. Hope its as good as yours.


I bought mine from Green-sum, though it's quite possible they could be the same seller owning multiple stores


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

There's a qnix q2710 used for 250 in my area?

Any thoughts? How is the quality/durability?
Is this a u get what u pay for type of deal? Or am I looking at a legitimate deal?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> There's a qnix q2710 used for 250 in my area?
> 
> Any thoughts? How is the quality/durability?
> Is this a u get what u pay for type of deal? Or am I looking at a legitimate deal?


I'd go there and see it in person. Run normal pixel tests, and see how much it OCs before deciding.


----------



## Apinchof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I believe I'm about to take the plunge into the world of 1440p PLS visuals


Join us, you won't regret it


----------



## thekamikazepr

I recently returned my bad hp monitors, after an almost 2 month long fight with new egg..

My question is about "where and whom to buy from"

theres a couple in amazon for $310, new egg has 9one for $369 i think.

And ebay has them as low as $289.00

amazon told me the return is determined by the seller itself, i contacted him 2 hours ago.

Now if they do pay, 30 back shipping on amazon an/or new egg is it worth the extra expense?

Im scared of getting 6+ dead pixels or a DOA and having to pay half of the monitor cost to send it back to korea.

What sellers are good to buy from on ebay, do any offer return shipping or any return option plans?

Is it stil lthe same qnix and xstar?


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> I recently returned my bad hp monitors, after an almost 2 month long fight with new egg..
> 
> My question is about "where and whom to buy from"


Ebay. You have the option to purchase a squaretrade warranty if you buy it there, which is located in the US. There's an option to purchase it within up to 30 days after you buy the monitor. You've also got Paypal on your side if it shows up DOA and the seller refuses to pay shipping or be helpful with a return.


----------



## thekamikazepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broseidon*
> 
> Ebay. You have the option to purchase a squaretrade warranty if you buy it there, which is located in the US. There's an option to purchase it within up to 30 days after you buy the monitor. You've also got Paypal on your side if it shows up DOA and the seller refuses to pay shipping or be helpful with a return.


Now that im at home I see the squaretrade warranty for $50 cellphone did it show it (was working earlier)

Im grabbing one from dreamseller thanx


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

I'd recommend Green-Sum. But then again, they all may be the same seller but with different names to give consumers a sense of choice so they can set their own already low prices compared to the name brand guys









Shipping is extremely quick too! Halfway around the world and still faster than USPS here locally lol.


----------



## marsha11

Got mine yesterday from AccessoriesWhole. Qnix 2710. No dead/stuck pixels but has at least 4 areas of backlight bleed. No overly bothered at the moment though, ill fix that another day. Plus I dont notice it in game at all.

I have noticed in some games im only getting 59hz refresh rate, how can I get this to 60?.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Got mine yesterday from AccessoriesWhole. Qnix 2710. No dead/stuck pixels but has at least 4 areas of backlight bleed. No overly bothered at the moment though, ill fix that another day. Plus I dont notice it in game at all.
> 
> I have noticed in some games im only getting 59hz refresh rate, how can I get this to 60?.


What is your monitor clocked at? And sometimes it isn't the monitor it may be because of the game. Like Deadpool, it'll always lock to 55 fps no matter what even after I SLI'ed my gpus and had an overclock of 112.


----------



## marsha11

Ive left it at the standard 60hz for the moment. When put through my plasma or another monitor it gave me a 60hz refresh. Just this qnix, not all games but some.


----------



## marsha11

Attempted to fix this backlight bleed last night. I put tape under the metal bracket as per the mod and didnt change it. Then I put extra foam on the existing pads what the screen rests on, again no improvement.

Even tried this massaging the screen around the areas, but not sure im doin it right. Is there anything else I could try?


----------



## Shadowflare

I had some backlight bleeding issues with this monitor as well. But that was about 2 months ago. Now, I've noticed that the bleeding which was strong in two particular areas has been diminished by a significant amount. I never opened the monitor or exerted any force around the bezel or anything like that. The bleeding seemed to went down on its own!! 0_0


----------



## marsha11

I've just about removed all of the backlight bleed now. I removed the bezel, inserted several 1inch thick foam blocks under the screen. I didn't remove the metal rails on each side, just unclipped them from the bottom panel. No need to stick the foam to the back panel just place them under the screen, moving the screen around carefully and then re-clipping it onto the back panel.

When re-attaching the bezel its slightly harder to do now with the extra depth but it clips in and left no gaps between the bezel and screen.

Hope this helps any one with this issue. My bleed was quite bad. About five areas almost touching top to bottom. Now I have two very minor areas at the top.


----------



## Broseidon

Sadly, -one- dead pixel has shown up since I posted previously. Not a big deal, but here's to hoping it doesn't get any worse.


----------



## mspamed

Just returned from a long vacation, had forgotten how beautiful and big this screen was. Been few months since I purchased this, so if anyone has any questions please quate me as I am not going through all the replies, I just use the find on page feature to search my username and reply.


----------



## xlim3y

Little bit bummed out.

Ordered from Green Sum Thursday evening hoping it would show up Monday or Tuesday before I had to leave town.

I never got a tracking number so I ebay messaged him, and he essentially said "I sold more than I really had, I'm getting more next week, I'll ship yours out when I get more"

So now I'll probably be gone when it arrives. I hope DHL has a local storage facility so I can get it fairly quickly once I return.


----------



## Aftermath2006

just purchased the qnix from green sum for 269.90


----------



## vavaud

Hey guys, I have been thinking about getting this monitor and i'm a bit worried about Ebay sellers, is AccessoriesWhole a good seller that is able to work with you incase the monitor is a DOA? i'm plan on getting the http://www.ebay.com/itm/111088789065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## candy_van

That's a massive markup for a perfect pixel model.

Most from what I have seen have found it's not worth paying the extra for it (you can still get one's w/ dead pixels).
You could get the std version + a square trade warranty and it'd still be cheaper.


----------



## BruinBears

Just got mine today and it seems to have pretty bad backlight bleed.
Is this within the norm or should I see if they will swap?



This one is at full brightness, Has some yellowish and blueish tinting


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruinBears*
> 
> Just got mine today and it seems to have pretty bad backlight bleed.
> Is this within the norm or should I see if they will swap?


That's not too bad at all - and I'm almost certain they will not send you a new one, since this is not an uncommon issue.


----------



## BruinBears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broseidon*
> 
> That's not too bad at all - and I'm almost certain they will not send you a new one, since this is not an uncommon issue.


Good to know, just wanted to be sure it wasnt too out of ordinary before i started opening it up to take the stand off and attempt the tape fix.


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruinBears*
> 
> Good to know, just wanted to be sure it wasnt too out of ordinary before i started opening it up to take the stand off and attempt the tape fix.


Yeah - if you check the list on the first post over in this thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star

7/10 times there's some backlight bleeding. Good luck with the fix


----------



## marsha11

You ki
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruinBears*
> 
> Just got mine today and it seems to have pretty bad backlight bleed.
> Is this within the norm or should I see if they will swap?
> 
> 
> 
> This one is at full brightness, Has some yellowish and blueish tinting
> 
> You kidding me, can barely see any lol. Mine nearly touched from top to bottom. I posted my fix on the last page.


----------



## marsha11

Ive overclocked to 96hz but not seeing any difference in game. In fact It can seem a bit glitchy sometimes, juddering. On the desktop you can see the change straight away with the cursor etc but im struggling to see an improvement in game. I have a i5 [email protected] & 780 s/c.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

What are you playing and at what average fps? If you are in fact noticing a diff in 2D I would think you would in 3D as well.

And yeah that bleed is not very bad at all relatively speaking. They wouldn't generally swap out for that even if it were though...


----------



## marsha11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> What are you playing and at what average fps? If you are in fact noticing a diff in 2D I would think you would in 3D as well.
> 
> And yeah that bleed is not very bad at all relatively speaking. They wouldn't generally swap out for that even if it were though...


Playing most recent FPS titles. FC3, BS INFINITE, BL2, Dishonored. Plus Dirt 3 and F1 2012. Im well in the 90's frames wise at 2560x1440 on most games if not more on the less demanding.

Should I lower it to say 75-80 hz overclock?


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruinBears*
> 
> Just got mine today and it seems to have pretty bad backlight bleed.
> Is this within the norm or should I see if they will swap?
> 
> 
> 
> This one is at full brightness, Has some yellowish and blueish tinting


That's something like mine just not as bad, try the tape mod see if that makes it bleed less.


----------



## Roybattius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vavaud*
> 
> Hey guys, I have been thinking about getting this monitor and i'm a bit worried about Ebay sellers, is AccessoriesWhole a good seller that is able to work with you incase the monitor is a DOA? i'm plan on getting the http://www.ebay.com/itm/111088789065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


If AccessoriesWhole is like green-sum then if you get a DOA monitor, you'll have to ship it back at your expense. In my case, PayPal offered to split the shipping cost with me, but I just did a charge back on my CC and that woke green-sum up. He sent me a DHL link to setup free shipping back.


----------



## aFreak

I'm running a 5850 and updated my catalyst to 13.8b. Now my qnix monitor is showing lines and sometimes flashing different color screens. How do I fix this?


----------



## king0r

Hello,

I am going to buy an 27" QNIX QX2710 Evolution ll PLS monitor.
But I dont´t know if I should choose an matte oder glossy monitor? I like brilliant colors so I think a glossy model would more fit my requirements? On the other side I can nearly only read from matte models here in the forum. Can I overclock both models to 120Hz or is there a difference in this 2 versions (matte or glossy) of the monitor regarding the OC capability?
What was/ is the reason why you have chosen a matte model?


----------



## thekamikazepr

I dont like reflections aka seeing my self in the screen. Also unless your room is pitchblack you might see light reflection in the screen.

I love my mate i compare it to my wifes glossy and unless im watching like still images i dont care for the extra "vivid". That gloss has.

In the other hand my ps monitor is glossy, yes it looks great but if im playing during the day its a nightmare due to the reflections and lights


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekamikazepr*
> 
> I love my mate i compare it to my wifes glossy


Nice.









But on a serious note, the light matte (sometimes referred to as semi glossy) on these monitors is really a lot better than the stronger AG surfaces. It doesn't eat away at vibrancy and clarity anywhere near as much and you don't have to look at your own face every now and then either. A bigger advantage for some than others.


----------



## Mandarinez

Hey guys, I just wanted to ask about Ebay's Square Deal guarantee. What rights does that entitle me to? What can I return my monitor for? Does it only allow me to return the monitor, or do I receive a replacement? And how many times during the span of the guarantee can I get a replacement? I'm just super paranoid about purchasing this right now, but the price is eating away at my need for security.

Also, how crazy is it to take apart your monitor for the tape fix? I've only ever put together very vanilla desktops, and I wonder how much more difficult it is to mess around in the innards of this thing (and does disassembly violate my warranties?

Sorry if these questions have been asked to death!

P.S. What sellers on Ebay do you recommend?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

See the first post of the Club thread in this same section, specifically the FAQ. I don't recommend any sellers so much as I say generally avoid Dream-Seller. Green-sum is good, hulustar, accessories-whole, items-dealer is a new one someone had a good experience with...

Here is more info just posted about disassembly etc:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknight1*
> 
> So I went ahead and tore my new Qnix apart and did the tape mod.
> 
> I found the Youtube playlist to be very helpful, and thanks if the guy who produced them ever reads this, but a bit scattered.
> 
> In a more concise fashion:
> To do the tape mod, see the playlist listed in the FAQ and others have mentioned that starts here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch videos 1 - 5, skip 6 - 10, watch 11 - 13 and stop. Assembly is the reverse.
> 
> That said, as others have mentioned in this thread as well, my biggest issue was a giant arse bend in the frame that was putting pressure on the top-middle-left portion of the screen seen in my earlier pics.
> 
> green-sum claims to inspect every monitor before it goes out but clearly they're fibbing. I'm guessing this damage had to have happened at Samsung before the sub-panel was even assembled. I don't see any impact that could bend a folded steel frame could not have broken the glass of an LCD panel.
> 
> Once I fiddled with the frame on a flat surface for awhile and got it mostly flat and torqued back mostly square, I went ahead and applied the electrical tape because why not.
> 
> 100% better!
> 
> Thanks everyone.


----------



## shadowland31

Does the Qnix qx2710 evolution II able to scale down via display options to 1920 x 1080?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> Does the Qnix qx2710 evolution II able to scale down via display options to 1920 x 1080?


No the monitor can't scale down to 1920 x 1080 but if your GPU can do scaling then it can output to the Qnix at 1920 x 1080 with no problems.

It's dependent on your GPU since the monitor does not have a built in scaler.


----------



## shadowland31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> No the monitor can't scale down to 1920 x 1080 but if your GPU can do scaling then it can output to the Qnix at 1920 x 1080 with no problems.
> 
> It's dependent on your GPU since the monitor does not have a built in scaler.


Okay so can this Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card scale down? How do I know? If it can how do I scale it down?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> Okay so can this Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card scale down? How do I know? If it can how do I scale it down?


7970 can output 1920 x 1080 to this monitor. Just make sure you have GPU scaling enabled in your drivers, then select a resolution of 1920x1080 and you should be good to go.


----------



## shadowland31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 7970 can output 1920 x 1080 to this monitor. Just make sure you have GPU scaling enabled in your drivers, then select a resolution of 1920x1080 and you should be good to go.


How do I do that? Is it a software I download? Sorry for noobing out. This will be my first build and I want this monitor.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> How do I do that? Is it a software I download? Sorry for noobing out. This will be my first build and I want this monitor.


No worries. GPU scaling is an option in the Catalyst Control Center, which is the control center that comes with AMD Catalyst graphics card drivers. I think that by default it's turned off in the AMD graphics drivers, so you have to turn it on by checking a box somewhere in the Catalyst Control Center. By enabling GPU scaling you can tell your graphics card to output whatever resolution you want using the graphics card's scaler, even if the native resolution of the QNIX is 2560 x 1440.

Here's a link to how it's done.
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/UnableToSetGPUScaling.aspx

The monitor is awesome!


----------



## shadowland31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> No worries. GPU scaling is an option in the Catalyst Control Center, which is the control center that comes with AMD Catalyst graphics card drivers. I think that by default it's turned off in the AMD graphics drivers, so you have to turn it on by checking a box somewhere in the Catalyst Control Center. By enabling GPU scaling you can tell your graphics card to output whatever resolution you want using the graphics card's scaler, even if the native resolution of the QNIX is 2560 x 1440.
> 
> Here's a link to how it's done.
> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/UnableToSetGPUScaling.aspx
> 
> The monitor is awesome!


Thanks for all your help! Going to get this monitor! Only thing is that I'm getting the glossy finish because of the more vibrant visuals.


----------



## dseg

I bought two QNIX 2710 monitors and overclocked both to 120Hz easily on my nvidia 580. I was able to run the tester with no problems on both screens (getting 120 FPS) and even run them at the same time (one on each screen). Here is a screenshot of when I had both monitors on the 580 LINK

I just upgraded to the 780 yesterday and now I am having weird problems.
So I had to re-overclock them because it wiped my resolutions out when I switched to 780. So I can overclock both monitors to 120Hz but if I run the FPS test on both screens at the same time, my FPS average in the 50s on each screen. If I run each one separately at a time, I get 120 FPS. Picture

Now, if I overclock both monitors to 96Hz, both screens freak out and one goes solid blue and other goes solid green. So I started to experiment with overclocks:
I used this tester for Hz and FPS

If I set one monitor to 120Hz and the other to 96Hz. both average 50FPS
If I set the OTHER monitor to 120Hz and the OTHER monitor (just switching monitor OC above) They both show 96 FPS on both of the screens at the same time.

If I set one monitor to 96 and other to 60 - both average 50FPS
If I set one monitor to 120 and other to 60 - both average 50FPS

If I set them both to 60Hz - both average 50FPS
If I set them both to 120Hz - both average 50FPS
If I set them both to 96Hz - I get a flashing/solid blue/green screen.

I tried switching cables, power supplies, the obvious things. I don't think I need to do the Pixel patch since I am getting an OC already, correct? I tried reinstalling drivers. I am not sure what else to do.
I do not think it is anything with the screens because I had this stable on my 580 (gaming for weeks). But as soon as I got the 780, it has been problems.

I also OC'ed each one separately (using only one screen at a time) and had no problems getting 120 FPS/Hz. It's when I hook them both up that I have problems. Why wouldn't I get 120FPS or even 96FPS (96Hz is when screens just turn solid colors) on both screens at the same time? I would say my graphics card, but if my 580 can do it, the 780 should deff be able to do it.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> Thanks for all your help! Going to get this monitor! Only thing is that I'm getting the glossy finish because of the more vibrant visuals.


You're welcome. Before you decide to buy the glossy you should know that the matte coating on these monitors is very light, and most people prefer the matte finish.

Also, all of the information you could ever want to know about these monitors is in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/0_40

Check out the original first post. Within that post that are sections that you can click on to open up. There is a ton of great information there.

Congrats on the first build, that's exciting, and this monitor is a great choice. I went from gaming on a 1920 x 1080 TN panel to this and it's been a great experience (I game at 96Hz and if I'm not gaming I leave the monitor at 60Hz.).


----------



## SLADEizGOD

whats the difference between these two monitors. need some help here. I'm trying to pick one up maybe next week. But really dont know the difference between them. The reason why is that the price point is different.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-27-2560x1440-WQHD-PLS-Computer-Monitor-Matte-/121117252582?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c33269be6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130868312541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> whats the difference between these two monitors. need some help here. I'm trying to pick one up maybe next week. But really dont know the difference between them. The reason why is that the price point is different.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-27-2560x1440-WQHD-PLS-Computer-Monitor-Matte-/121117252582?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c33269be6
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130868312541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thanks:thumb:


Those monitors are the same.

The sellers that most people on here buy from are green-sum, accessorieswhole, hulustar. There are other good sellers too. Avoid dream-seller for the moment, dream-seller seems to be having problems fulfilling orders.


----------



## shadowland31

Hey can I see a picture of the matte version in a totally dark room with the high res and a vibrant color picture? Please? I really want to see how well the matte shows color. Thanks!


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Those monitors are the same.
> 
> The sellers that most people on here buy from are green-sum, accessorieswhole, hulustar. There are other good sellers too. Avoid dream-seller for the moment, dream-seller seems to be having problems fulfilling orders.


Thanks for that..Almost pulled the trigger. But needed to wait to hear for someone on OCN. Plus my Birthday is on the 13Th of september..So i can wait.
+rep for you my Friend.


----------



## vavaud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Those monitors are the same.
> 
> The sellers that most people on here buy from are green-sum, accessorieswhole, hulustar. There are other good sellers too. Avoid dream-seller for the moment, dream-seller seems to be having problems fulfilling orders.


at the moment if you had to pick one of the three (green-sum, accessorieswhole, hulustar) which one?
I have been doing a lot of reading and i would like someone else opinion on which seller is the best one to go with at the moment.

Thank you for the information.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vavaud*
> 
> at the moment if you had to pick one of the three (green-sum, accessorieswhole, hulustar) which one?
> I have been doing a lot of reading and i would like someone else opinion on which seller is the best one to go with at the moment.
> 
> Thank you for the information.


At the moment it seems people are getting their monitors really quickly from green-sum and accessorieswhole. Also, accessorieswhole has a monitor where the seller guarantees 0 dead pixels and minimal BLB but those are more expensive obviously.

There are also lots of other good sellers, check them out too. Unless you're going to pay extra for a perfect pixel monitor I'd just see who has it cheapest at the moment and avoid dream-seller.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> Hey can I see a picture of the matte version in a totally dark room with the high res and a vibrant color picture? Please? I really want to see how well the matte shows color. Thanks!


This will not work dude. The camera will affect the color of the image as will the fact that you will be viewing it on your present display. You are overthinking this anyway. This is a fantastic semi-gloss matte and unless you are in a windowless cave that what you should get. Aren't glossys getting rare at this point anyway?


----------



## yesitsmario

Is perfect pixel worth the extra money, or are folks still getting dead pixels? If the latter, will they accept returns and pay for return shipping?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Is perfect pixel worth the extra money, or are folks still getting dead pixels? If the latter, will they accept returns and pay for return shipping?


It depends on the seller's policy. To some sellers "perfect pixel" means up to 2 dead pixels, to some sellers it means 0 dead pixels.

Everyone I know that bought perfect pixel monitors have gotten monitors with no dead or stuck pixels and little to no BLB. This is a sample size of like 5 monitors though. If you go to the [Official] The Korean PLS Monitor Club (Qnix & X-Star), most people say perfect pixel is a scam.

Also the answer to every question ever asked about these monitors and all the sellers can be found in the club. The first post has a TON of info.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/0_40


----------



## yesitsmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> It depends on the seller's policy. To some sellers "perfect pixel" means up to 2 dead pixels, to some sellers it means 0 dead pixels.
> 
> Everyone I know that bought perfect pixel monitors have gotten monitors with no dead or stuck pixels and little to no BLB. This is a sample size of like 5 monitors though. If you go to the [Official] The Korean PLS Monitor Club (Qnix & X-Star), most people say perfect pixel is a scam.
> 
> Also the answer to every question ever asked about these monitors and all the sellers can be found in the club. The first post has a TON of info.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/0_40


Thanks for the reply, I'm considering one of these monitors since prices are getting good. This one was posted on slickdeals the other day for $260. Might wait it out a little longer till it hits under $250.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I'm considering one of these monitors since prices are getting good. This one was posted on slickdeals the other day for $260. Might wait it out a little longer till it hits under $250.


Yea $259 is the lowest I've seen. It's an amazing monitor for the price. Mine overclocked to 100Hz without any issues. I haven't tried to go higher but I'm sure I could. I bought a perfect pixel monitor from green-sum and got one without any dead pixels or backlight bleed.


----------



## vavaud

Just order a *Perfect Pixel* New QNIX QX2710 LED EvolutionⅡ2 27" 2560x1440 PLS Monitor *Matte from Green-Sum (Was $20 more than the non-Perfect Pixel version, which is not a bad markup).


----------



## Mackem

Do all of these monitors overclock to 120Hz? Is there any way of getting one guaranteed to OC to 120Hz?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Do all of these monitors overclock to 120Hz? Is there any way of getting one guaranteed to OC to 120Hz?


No. There are statistics on overclocks in the first post in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/0_40
Look under "*Members List Form Submission Trends, Analysis*"

Overclockability is just luck of the draw though I'd say 90+% can hit 96Hz or above. It also depends on your video card, on your dual link cable, lots of other factors. There's a lot of tweaking you can do to lower your pixel clock, which also helps getting to 120Hz.


----------



## Mackem

Ah I see. I have a 7950 but I was looking for a 120Hz IPS panel and not sure whether or not I want to take a gamble.


----------



## geoxile

Are there any cheap VESA stands (the regular stands, not clamp or wall-mounts) that are usable with the QNIX or X-star? I remember someone posting about some HP stand previously but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Robertdt

Just got this monitor and am very happy with it. Does anyone know exactly what model number Samsung panel is in this monitor?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> Just got this monitor and am very happy with it. Does anyone know exactly what model number Samsung panel is in this monitor?


That'll be the Samsung LTM270DL02.


----------



## Robertdt

Nice. So the same panel that is in the S27A850D model?

http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-s27a850d


----------



## PCM2

Exactly.


----------



## Kirkkarnage

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-2-27-2560x1440-PLS-Monitor-Matte-/111073520913?pt=US_Computer_Speakers&hash=item19dc7f6d11

Ok so I am thinking about buying this monitor, just trying to find someone who has bought from this seller to say how easy they are to deal with, and if it is a good price?


----------



## Kirkkarnage

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixels-Matte-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-LED-Monitor-2560x1440-/321115357309?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac3f7807d

ALso found this one anyone know about this seller?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yes have heard of red-cap but that's it. Could try the "search this thread" tool (here and the Korean PLS Club thread--see Post #1 there for much general info) to try and find better impressions/info. Or Google the name with some creative search strings.

Also, please do not double-post rather hit edit and add to your existing one.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirkkarnage*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixels-Matte-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-LED-Monitor-2560x1440-/321115357309?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac3f7807d
> 
> ALso found this one anyone know about this seller?


Red cap buyers have had a number of very bad experiences.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Oh thats right. I forgot cause most of the negative reports lately are re. dream-seller.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Just pulled the trigger on the screen. Will get it in a couple of days. Thank to everyone for all the info I needed to upgrade my screen. 1080p just isn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## timaishu

Gonna look through this thread later.

Two questions -

This is the same monitor as the X-Star correct?

Is the response time good enough for gaming? (BF3, World of Tanks)


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaishu*
> 
> Gonna look through this thread later.
> 
> Two questions -
> 
> This is the same monitor as the X-Star correct?
> 
> Is the response time good enough for gaming? (BF3, World of Tanks)


1. Yes. Exact panel and bezel
2. Yes 6.4ms lag time has been tested and proven in the club thread


----------



## timaishu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> 1. Yes. Exact panel and bezel
> 2. Yes 6.4ms lag time has been tested and proven in the club thread


So there wont be any ghosting or anything like that to worry about?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

You really think there'd be two threads with near 1000 pages total if they weren't at least "good" for gaming?

Some people coming from super fast TNs may notice some ghosting but nobody has yet regretted getting the display becuase of such and that's to say nothing about all the other attractive features and aspects (lots of pixels, great color and contrast ratio, overclockability).

By the way, though I'm like a broken record here, Post #1 in the PLS Club thread has a FAQ and a ton of info all in one place.


----------



## timaishu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> You really think there'd be two threads with near 1000 pages total if they weren't at least "good" for gaming?
> 
> Some people coming from super fast TNs may notice some ghosting but nobody has yet regretted getting the display becuase of such and that's to say nothing about all the other attractive features and aspects (lots of pixels, great color and contrast ratio, overclockability).
> 
> By the way, though I'm like a broken record here, Post #1 in the PLS Club thread has a FAQ and a ton of info all in one place.


I dunno, I am not thinking obviously.

I just remember years back when I bought my 5ms panel, people were saying how it was the max anyone show go and that the expensive 2ms panels were best. Being that this is 2ms slower than my 6 year old monitor.. just want to be sure.

I am gonna start skimming these threads now.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Start with post number 1 over there (PLS Club; this same section) like I said and also could try "search this thread" tool for terms like "ghosting" and "input lag".

Oh and being single-DVI input also helps...


----------



## VegetarianEater

i skimmed through the pictures in this thread, is there anyone who has this monitor that doesn't have awful backlight bleed?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> i skimmed through the pictures in this thread, is there anyone who has this monitor that doesn't have awful backlight bleed?


Yes there are plenty of us that don't have bad BLB. We just don't post pics of it.


----------



## VegetarianEater

care to post a picture of good backlight bleed then? i'm considering this monitor but i feel like i'd be gambling (although it is about $200 cheaper than the other monitor i'm considering), some of those pictures have REALLY bad backlight bleed.


----------



## Semus

I ordered the Qnix QX2710 (Glossy) from Amazon yesterday. I will post pictures of my backlight bleed if there is any at all.

The really weird thing is that the seller (even though it was purchased through amazon) sent me an email asking for my phone number because they needed it for delivery. That little stunt cost me 8 extra hours or processing time. This means that my expected delivery date of Friday has now turned into Monday. Not exactly happy about that, but what can you do.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> care to post a picture of good backlight bleed then? i'm considering this monitor but i feel like i'd be gambling (although it is about $200 cheaper than the other monitor i'm considering), some of those pictures have REALLY bad backlight bleed.


Sure...except pictures make it appear even worse than to the naked eye in person. $200 is a fair chunk of change. Hell it would buy a 7950 these days.

And of course it's somewhat of a gamble but for most of us it's paid off in spades (and I have more bleed than I'd care for too).


----------



## pieman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> i skimmed through the pictures in this thread, is there anyone who has this monitor that doesn't have awful backlight bleed?


Yep...I only have a tid bit of BB on the top, slightly to the left of center as you are looking at the screen. You really have to be looking for it to notice. Far better than the Asus monitor I had prior.


----------



## timaishu

Is light bleed visible during the day during normal computing/gaming(non dark games)? Is it really only seen when doing a blackscreen(dead pixel test). I mean, would you see it while playing deadspace/doom3 or any other dark game?

I am so close to jumping for one of these, but the light bleed worries me.


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaishu*
> 
> Is light bleed visible during the day during normal computing/gaming(non dark games)? Is it really only seen when doing a blackscreen(dead pixel test). I mean, would you see it while playing deadspace/doom3 or any other dark game?
> 
> I am so close to jumping for one of these, but the light bleed worries me.


pretty much in the same boat


----------



## lechitimate

Just pulled the trigger on a Qnix matte.

Hope it comes in one peace (piece).


----------



## Juub

Did I read this right? It cannot be displayed on an IGPU?


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaishu*
> 
> Is light bleed visible during the day during normal computing/gaming(non dark games)? Is it really only seen when doing a blackscreen(dead pixel test). I mean, would you see it while playing deadspace/doom3 or any other dark game?
> 
> I am so close to jumping for one of these, but the light bleed worries me.


Unless you have a *ludicrous* amount of bleed, no. It won't be visible during normal usage. I have a very small amount on mine and it doesn't even show up in Dead Space 3, Amnesia, or Metro 2033.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

If you read that in an eBay listing then that's most likely just to avoid returns from people with crappy laptops and what not. Bottom line is if you got a dual-link DVI port you should be good to go. Active display port adapters work too but no OC then.

Korean sellers goals in a nutshell:

1. Get the money.
2. Avoid a return.
3. ????
4. Profit!


----------



## junkrok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> If you read that in an eBay listing then that's most likely just to avoid returns from people with crappy laptops and what not. Bottom line is if you got a dual-link DVI port you should be good to go. Active display port adapters work too but no OC then.
> 
> Korean sellers goals in a nutshell:
> 
> 1. Get the money.
> 2. Avoid a return.
> 3. ????
> 4. Profit!


Wouldn't that be any sellers goal?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Ok fair enough but these guys *really* go to all costs to avoid returns incl. fraudulent claims with the shipping companies as it's so damn far and expensive to return plus another customs hassle etc...

I shoulda said "avoid a return by any means necessary".


----------



## junkrok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Ok fair enough but these guys *really* go to all costs to avoid returns incl. fraudulent claims with the shipping companies as it's so damn far and expensive to return plus another customs hassle etc...
> 
> I shoulda said "avoid a return by any means necessary".


I totally agree with that point. I actually went the ipsledmonitors route for that very reason (after seeing someone get jerked around by a ebay seller on a DOA monitor). I doubt the sellers could afford the shipping costs if a large number of people wanted a return, but you can't beat their prices so naturally people flock to ebay. Its kinda like gazelle crossing a river, there's bound to be a few unlucky ones.


----------



## Robertdt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pieman99*
> 
> Yep...I only have a tid bit of BB on the top, slightly to the left of center as you are looking at the screen. You really have to be looking for it to notice. Far better than the Asus monitor I had prior.


I'm not an expert on BLB, but as far as I can tell, I have some coming from the corners (supposedly not unexpected with this type of panel IIRC), and then just a tad in the upper right corner when facing the monitor. Nothing even near problematic or detracting though IMO.


----------



## WilVidz

Recieved my QX2710 Evolution 2 from Green-Sum today.
2 dead pixels total, each 1 on different corners but its BARELY noticable, BLB not too bad either.
I am very satisfied with this monitor, got it in 3 days, half the price of what I was going to purchase (Asus PB278Q) and got 120hz out of the box.
I was a bit skeptical cause of the brand and problems I seen on some of the monitors but im glad I got a good one.


----------



## shadowland31

Hey two questions, is the squaretrade 3yr warranty waste of money? Also, is the matte good, because if it takes away ANY vibrantcy compared to the glossy, I will get the glossy.


----------



## timaishu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> Hey two questions, is the squaretrade 3yr warranty waste of money? Also, is the matte good, because if it takes away ANY vibrantcy compared to the glossy, I will get the glossy.


I can vouch for square trade, they are legit and will come through on the warranty. I bough a car audio amp off ebay and got the 3 year, the amp started going bad with literally about 30 days left on the warranty. I filed a claim, mailed it in, and after they received and tested it, I got a full refund of my original purchase price.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaishu*
> 
> I can vouch for square trade, they are legit and will come through on the warranty. I bough a car audio amp off ebay and got the 3 year, the amp started going bad with literally about 30 days left on the warranty. I filed a claim, mailed it in, and after they received and tested it, I got a full refund of my original purchase price.


+1

The only thing you could consider "bad" about squaretrade is that they are a bit quick to just give a refund rather than fix or replace the product. I have used them several times for ebay purchases.


----------



## timaishu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> +1
> 
> The only thing you could consider "bad" about squaretrade is that they are a bit quick to just give a refund rather than fix or replace the product. I have used them several times for ebay purchases.


In my case I was hoping for a refund anyways as I wanted a different model. But regardless they came through.

The problem I was experiencing as very intermittent and would only happen maybe once or twice on a 30 minute drive. So I was convinced they would test it, see it worked and then deny my claim; but nope, they tested, found the problem(unless they took my word due to my very detailed description) and issued the refund.


----------



## bhazard451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> +1
> 
> The only thing you could consider "bad" about squaretrade is that they are a bit quick to just give a refund rather than fix or replace the product. I have used them several times for ebay purchases.


I can vouch for Squaretrade as well, specifically on Korean monitors, non perfect pixel. My old Irun 27" IPS' backlight on the left went out. They couldn't repair so they refunded the full price. Shipping back to them was free too.

I HIGHLY recommend finding a 30% off code and getting a warranty on these, for full peace of mind for 3 years.


----------



## lechitimate

Damn fully forgot to purchase a SquareTrade warranty.

Ugh


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *le****imate*
> 
> Damn fully forgot to purchase a SquareTrade warranty.
> 
> Ugh


You can still buy one up to 30 days after the purchase date.


----------



## lechitimate

Thanks, going to get one now for peace of mind


----------



## chanwhk

According to Dream-Seller and Accessorywhole, both Qnix and xstar are having issues with glossy panel and both are out of stock. Anyone knows who still has glossy? I figured since I don't have lots of light in my room might as well go with glossy for more clarity..

Dream-seller still has tempered glass but tempered glass seems even more reflective than glossy.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

"not lots of light" ≠ "no light". Glossy is *very* reflective (but still not as much as tempered glass).


----------



## pieman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaishu*
> 
> Is light bleed visible during the day during normal computing/gaming(non dark games)? Is it really only seen when doing a blackscreen(dead pixel test). I mean, would you see it while playing deadspace/doom3 or any other dark game?
> 
> I am so close to jumping for one of these, but the light bleed worries me.


For me it's not visible during normal viewing, only during a blackscreen, and then just barely. Like I mentioned before...my Asus was much worse. On the Asus I could see the BLB on dark screens during normal viewing (playing a game, working on a paper, whatever).


----------



## memphissheik

Hey guys, am I correct in thinking this monitor... http://www.amazon.com/QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-LED-Monitor/dp/B00BUI44US/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1T8GLM5FPEFA&coliid=IIU0LT513TW4Q

won't work in a dual monitor setup with this card... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125470

??? thoughts, opinions

are there any special tricks I have to use?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *memphissheik*
> 
> Hey guys, am I correct in thinking this monitor... http://www.amazon.com/QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-LED-Monitor/dp/B00BUI44US/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1T8GLM5FPEFA&coliid=IIU0LT513TW4Q
> 
> won't work in a dual monitor setup with this card... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125470
> 
> ??? thoughts, opinions
> 
> are there any special tricks I have to use?


You'd be wrong in thinking that, the card has a DVI-I dual link and DVI-D dual link, and these monitors will work in either slot







so you can have 2 on one card.


----------



## jerrolds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chanwhk*
> 
> According to Dream-Seller and Accessorywhole, both Qnix and xstar are having issues with glossy panel and both are out of stock. Anyone knows who still has glossy? I figured since I don't have lots of light in my room might as well go with glossy for more clarity..
> 
> Dream-seller still has tempered glass but tempered glass seems even more reflective than glossy.


I ordered my QNIX Glossy last tues and it was $289, now its up to $329...but luckly the X-STAR glossy is still selling for $305 so not totally bad


----------



## timaishu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> I ordered my QNIX Glossy last tues and it was $289, now its up to $329...but luckly the X-STAR glossy is still selling for $305 so not totally bad


I bought my qnix off ipsledmonitors.com for 329. Is 329 high? It seems like that is the average price other then when one randomly goes on sale for cheap around 289.


----------



## Mgz

got my QNIX glossy for S$339 , which is about 267$ USD from accessorieswhole qoo10.sg store. Qoo10 is the asian copycat version of ebay and it is much cheaper to order from vs ebay.sg imo. Ordered on Friday, received on Sunday for shipping. Lighting fast.

/edit

lolz 4 years lurking and it is my first post, YAY!!!


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaishu*
> 
> I bought my qnix off ipsledmonitors.com for 329. Is 329 high? It seems like that is the average price other then when one randomly goes on sale for cheap around 289.


Anything under $350 is a bargain.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Agreed. Especially now as they have finally started to go up in price I guess driven by recent tighter supply.


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> If you read that in an eBay listing then that's most likely just to avoid returns from people with crappy laptops and what not. Bottom line is if you got a dual-link DVI port you should be good to go. Active display port adapters work too but no OC then.
> 
> Korean sellers goals in a nutshell:
> 
> 1. Get the money.
> 2. Avoid a return.
> 3. ????
> 4. Profit!


Just received mine and it actually does not work with the onboard GPU. Guess I'll have to take my brother's old GTS 250 for a while.

Edit: At first the power light was just a solid red but then I switched the sides of the DVI cable and the light turned blue and started flashing. When I connected the other end to my computer, the light turned solid and the only image I got is a bunch of different color patterns. It's defintely not defective but doesn't seem to be working with the onboard GPU.


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Just received mine and it actually does not work with the onboard GPU. Guess I'll have to take my brother's old GTS 250 for a while.


You could have known that if you actually read the advertisement or one of the threads here.
AFAIK all Ebay sellers warn you what is required of your system.


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe*
> 
> You could have known that if you actually read the advertisement or one of the threads here.
> AFAIK all Ebay sellers warn you what is required of your system.


I actually knew that if you read the previous page.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Still though...the point is DVI-D. Some "onboard" must work.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Still though...the point is DVI-D. Some "onboard" must work.


Many dl-dvi ports only have the pins for compatibility... The ports, especially on onboard GPUs, are often single link only.


----------



## lechitimate

Just got my QNix. Love it. No dead pixels and minimal blb as far as I can tell so far.

Do you literally just stick the panel into the stand?? It's very very flimsy, just wondering if that's normal


----------



## chanwhk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lechitimate*
> 
> Just got my QNix. Love it. No dead pixels and minimal blb as far as I can tell so far.
> 
> Do you literally just stick the panel into the stand?? It's very very flimsy, just wondering if that's normal


just got mine too.. 1 bad pixel top right corner 1.5 cm away from edge
Theres a screw below where your monitor connects the stand. you can take it out and screw the stand and the monitor together


----------



## Dyaems

is this monitor good enough for me to warrant an "upgrade"? my pc specs are listed below and i am currently using the awesome* samsung T220. i am still keeping the T220 because it is helluva durable compared to newer models in my book.

* awesome because all other samsung monitors that i bought few years after the T220 are already broken-- even my S27A950D died in less than a year.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lechitimate*
> 
> Just got my QNix. Love it. No dead pixels and minimal blb as far as I can tell so far.
> 
> Do you literally just stick the panel into the stand?? It's very very flimsy, just wondering if that's normal


lol no it's not and I made the same mistake at first tho I knew it couldn't be "right"; one good tap from the cat and see ya! The large screw to use to secure it in the stand ships underneath on the display (screwed in the bottom of stub iirc). Flip it over and take it out and screw in your stand from it's bottom side.


----------



## timaishu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> lol no it's not and I made the same mistake at first tho I knew it couldn't be "right"; one good tap from the cat and see ya! The large screw to use to secure it in the stand ships underneath on the display (screwed in the bottom of stub iirc). Flip it over and take it out and screw in your stand from it's bottom side.


Haha that got me as well. I plopped it on and was like no way, if I touch it this thing is gonna fall over! Then I saw the screw comes out to secure it.

Anyways, I updated the other thread, but I got my qnix today. So far so good, I havnt noticed any blb and only found one deadpixel but I already forgot where it is cause its so small. Overclocks to 120hz without any weird lines like some users reported. Just gonna leave it on 96hz.


----------



## lechitimate

Thanks for the help.

It's beautiful


----------



## jerrolds

Pretty much just screw from the bottom - i personally opened it up and got rid of the garbage stand. Using a height adjustable Portraight capable stand, might as well use it for magazine/comics since theres no color shift with these monitors.


----------



## VegetarianEater

well, i just bit the bullet and bought this monitor (glossy), probably should have waited but i was afraid the price might start going up even more. bought from accessorieswhole, hope i get a good one! So starts the complete rebuild of my system...


----------



## king0r

Hello,

I got my Qnix TFT yesterday. I have no pixel errors but huge BB on the bottom of the monitor








But the bigger annoyance for me is that I got 120 Hz on the Nvidia system control (I have a Geforce GTX 570 graphics card), but I only get 84 Hz on http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping&horiz=9&vert=6 and also only 60Hz with VSync on Unreal Tournament (recorded with FRAPS free). Do you also have such a bad performance rating or is it unusual that I have 120 on the Nvidia system control and so less Hz in other applications??


----------



## VegetarianEater

nevermind, i guess i missed the whole sold out of glossy monitors thing, but accessorieswhole quickly refunded me, so that's nice. when they come back in stock i'll definitely buy from them...


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah AW is at or near the top of the list and still hear good things about greensum generally too. Don't see much about my seller hulustar either way anymore for some reason...


----------



## evilpandy

I'm thinking about upgrading to a 27'' 1440p screen soon, but I'm currently on a 6850. Is there any way this will turn out okay? What's the smallest GFX upgrade I would have to do? I pretty much only play LoL as far as games go, but really need the screen space.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I answered you in the Club thread. Get the display now while you can for ~$300!


----------



## shadowland31

Hey I have a question, with my GPU (Sapphire Radeon HD OC 7970 3GB Video Card) be able to play high graphic games like, Skyrim, BF3, GW2, Age of Conan, on ultra graphic setting with 60+ fps on this monitor?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> Hey I have a question, with my GPU (Sapphire Radeon HD OC 7970 3GB Video Card) be able to play high graphic games like, Skyrim, BF3, GW2, Age of Conan, on ultra graphic setting with 60+ fps on this monitor?


Yes, but you may have to turn some settings down to maintain 120FPS


----------



## shadowland31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Yes, but you may have to turn some settings down to maintain 120FPS


Thanks so much! I might just overclock to 96 and not go any higher than that, but what about MMOs? Will they cause more stress on my GPU or will the CPU take care of all of that?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> Thanks so much! I might just overclock to 96 and not go any higher than that, but what about MMOs? Will they cause more stress on my GPU or will the CPU take care of all of that?


This will be more CPU intensive as the graphics are not very high, it is the cooperative processing of each character that is the load for most MMOs. Some may have good graphics as well.


----------



## pomanferrari

Bought Qnix 27inch 2560x1440 from BigClothCraft on ebay for $349 shipped in 3 business days from Korea. No dead pixels using http://www.flexcode.org/lcd2.html

Or none that I could see.

I hooked it up to a MacMini i72.6 (late 2012) using HDMI. Couldn't get 2560X1440. Just 1920x1200.

Switched to Thunderbolt adapter to DVI-i. Still no go. Got online and found that I need to get a "Thunderbolt to Display Port" Adapter. Found a Cable Matters one for $8 at Amazon. If this doesn't work, I'll get the Monoprice active adapter ($90).

Beautiful colors even at 1920X1200 and even better after calibration.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah does need to be "active". Guess that $8 one still worth a shot first.


----------



## velocd

Just bought this monitor from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BUI44US

Jesus. What an amazing display for such an amazing price ($325). Shipped from Korea and delivered in 3 days.

Question - Are there any 40"+ 1080p HDTVs you can buy directly from Korea, in the quality and inexpensive price like this QNIX?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> Just bought this monitor from Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BUI44US
> 
> Jesus. What an amazing display for such an amazing price ($325). Shipped from Korea and delivered in 3 days.
> 
> Question - Are there any 40"+ 1080p HDTVs you can buy directly from Korea, in the quality and inexpensive price like this QNIX?


How about 4K?









http://www.amazon.com/Seiki-Digital-SE50UY04-50-Inch-120Hz/dp/B00BXF7I9M/ref=br_lf_m_1001007601_1_1_ttl?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&pf_rd_p=1606171242&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1001007601&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=18RH8Y3TBXQJN7K976CJ


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pomanferrari*
> 
> Bought Qnix 27inch 2560x1440 from BigClothCraft on ebay for $349 shipped in 3 business days from Korea. No dead pixels using http://www.flexcode.org/lcd2.html
> 
> Or none that I could see.
> 
> I hooked it up to a MacMini i72.6 (late 2012) using HDMI. Couldn't get 2560X1440. Just 1920x1200.
> 
> Switched to Thunderbolt adapter to DVI-i. Still no go. Got online and found that I need to get a "Thunderbolt to Display Port" Adapter. Found a Cable Matters one for $8 at Amazon. If this doesn't work, I'll get the Monoprice active adapter ($90).
> 
> Beautiful colors even at 1920X1200 and even better after calibration.


The $9 adapter won't work. You really do need the $90 thunderbolt to dl-dvi adapter.


----------



## jerrolds

^ correct, to get these monitors to work using DP, it has to be an active adapter. I ordered mine from Ebay for $60, but it was only rated up to 330Mhz. I was able to overclock my QNIX to 80hz using the adapter, 96hz and it was corrupted.

Something like this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Display-Port-to-Dual-Link-Gaming-Dvi-D-Active-Adapter-up-to-2560x1600-resolution-/171130215450?pt=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item27d827dc1a


----------



## kcklub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OfficerMac*
> 
> I just ordered a X-STAR DP2710 from ebay. I'll let you know what its like when it arrives. This is my first IPS monitor so I might not be the best source of info.


me too perfect pixel for 307. Its lkorean thanksgiving. Si expect delay


----------



## valtopps

would an amd 6800k apu display on one of these monitors? I don't game, well I only play bf2 demo but mainly watch movies and hulu also surf.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

OMG LOL I found one! Haha whenever the discussion of whether or not "there are still active servers" of a particular game comes up I always point out how there are still like 100 people at any given time playing the BF2 Demo online (could find on game-monitor.com).

Uh I have no clue if the iGPU on that thing could work for this; my hunch is no.


----------



## valtopps

bf2 demo will live on forever. its the best demo ever released . go to cobra gaming look for A-1GUNNER that's me


----------



## bofphile

I plan to buy the QNIX QX2710 with multiple inputs (DVI/DP/HDMI) to use with my macbook pro 2011.
I know that you need to buy an active adapter (mini-DL to DL-DVI) to use the DVI input but would it also work if I bought a mini-DP to DP cable and use the displayport input of the monitor ?

Thanks.


----------



## Quwe

How does Green-sum handle DOA cases and does (s)he cover the shipping back? Also I couldn't find "worldwider adapter included" in the description so will I get everything I need for it to work?
I live in Finland


----------



## marsha11

Sorry of topic.... If i overclock my monitor to 120hz i get green lines across the screen. Ive notice if i move the brightness and or gamma settings in nvidia control panel i can remove these artifacts.

This is just a test on desktop for now but id like to know, does the fact they are there mean running like this could be damaging my screen?

I can run at 110hz and theres no sign of them at all.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Then play with timings in CRU (starting with using LCD Reduced) or keep it at 110 or 96. Can't damage the screen at all but sure the PCB is more stressed because the pixel clock is higher. Doubtful it can actually damage that either (not like it's being extremely overvolted or something) but frankly no one really knows 100% for sure at this point. It's possible a different cable could help stabilize the signal and remove the artifacts but most who try them find it doesn't much help.

There is better info on CRU in the club thread.


----------



## marsha11

Ok ill check on the CRU thread. Thanks for the help.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

The Club thread. Same section here. Many of the related posts mention "front porch" can search for that.


----------



## TheDave

Well, just plunked down $350 to get a matte DisplayPort/HDMI/DL-DVI model from accessorieswhole on eBay. I have a feeling my poor OC HD5870 is going to be feeling inadequate with all these pixels to push







.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Well at least it will only need to do so at 60 hz.


----------



## Kokin

The multi-input ones can't overclock, but you still get a great panel for such a low price. I wish they had a DisplayPort-only version that could overclock.


----------



## kcklub

FedEx just deliver it . Will review when I get home.


----------



## Roybattius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quwe*
> 
> How does Green-sum handle DOA cases and does (s)he cover the shipping back? Also I couldn't find "worldwider adapter included" in the description so will I get everything I need for it to work?
> I live in Finland


Green-sum doesn't handle DOA very well. I ended up having to do a charge-back before she would pay for shipping back. Shipping was very fast though, so I'm sure most people that get decent monitors are happy, but she's going to make it a hassle for you if you need to ship back. I just go through IPSLEdmonitors now even though it costs a bit more....probably not a great option for you since you're in Finland.


----------



## valtopps

if you bought it through ebay just return it and buy another one its faster and you get a new one instead of them trying to repair it.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roybattius*
> 
> probably not a great option for you since you're in Finland.


Or really anywhere but that part of Asia, let's face it. "Just return it" is all well and good until they try to make you pay hundreds. Not saying you have to do so or keep a broken one but it's usually a hassle no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Roybattius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Or really anywhere but that part of Asia, let's face it. "Just return it" is all well and good until they try to make you pay hundreds. Not saying you have to do so or keep a broken one but it's usually a hassle no matter how you slice it.


Actually I was referring to IPSLEdmonitor when I brought up the fact that it might not be a great option since he's in Finland. They're based in the states and have a no-hassle return policy, great customer support. But yeah, go backing to Korea DHL wanted to charge me more than I paid for the monitor. But at the end of the day I didn't pay anything for the return shipping and moved onto IPSledmonitors


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Oh. Ok. I simply had assumed anyone even considering IPSLED would be in the States. Isn't that the main point? And also they have changed the return policy and stock is tight so can only offer refunds apparently. They don't appear to be as great an option as they were in the beginning, sadly...


----------



## kcklub

I justturn on the x star monitor and got vertical line inthe background. Its very faint. How long must I keep it power on or maybe change cable ????


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Hmm you might want to post an image. It could be a cable related; here's hoping. Make sure it's screwed in secure, for starters. I had to use a screwdriver to accomplish this on the display side.


----------



## Gordon Freechmen

Just a quick question can new models still be overclocked? Was thinking about buying one to replace my Shimian as my main monitor, but would only want to do that if I knew for sure I could overclock it.

And no I don't care if it only hits 100hz or even a bit less. I would be happy with that. Hopefully it would do higher though obviously.


----------



## kcklub

Thats what I read around here.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gordon Freechmen*
> 
> Just a quick question can new models still be overclocked? Was thinking about buying one to replace my Shimian as my main monitor, but would only want to do that if I knew for sure I could overclock it.
> 
> And no I don't care if it only hits 100hz or even a bit less. I would be happy with that. Hopefully it would do higher though obviously.


Check the fist post in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/0_40

Look under "*Members List Form Submission Trends, Analysis (Click to show)*".

There are statistics there about overclocking. It is highly likely that you can reach 96Hz, and there's a good chance of reaching 120Hz. Keep in mind that a lot of people seem to settle in at 96Hz and don't try to push past that, so I'd venture the guess that there are a lot more monitors that can reach 120Hz than are represented in that data set.


----------



## Gordon Freechmen

Thanks mate you provided everything I wanted to know.


----------



## Roybattius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Oh. Ok. I simply had assumed anyone even considering IPSLED would be in the States. Isn't that the main point? And also they have changed the return policy and stock is tight so can only offer refunds apparently. They don't appear to be as great an option as they were in the beginning, sadly...


I didn't know about the new return policy, but thinking about pulling the trigger on a second qnix and was probably leaning towards ipsled. I guess I'm hearing that prices have gone up a bit in the past month or so. I guess I'll just hold off for my second qnix until things settle down. Greensum is out of the question for me now though.


----------



## pomanferrari

Finally received the cable. AND IT WORKS!

MacMini i7-2.6gHz 16G (late 2012).

Beautiful and huge. All for $9 instead of $90 for the active adapter.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C7RJQPY/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## pomanferrari

Dude - you are so wrong. You must work for Apple

It works.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C7RJQPY/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## pomanferrari

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C7RJQPY/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Um glad (tho still suprised) it works but why did you post three times?


----------



## kcklub

Works for amazon


----------



## kcklub

Tested the x star monitor. Perfecr pixel for 307 over at ebay. Seller ws dream seller. Order the 10 ft long cable but haven't try yet. The cable that came with it works fine.


----------



## jojoenglish85

I also ordred my xstar this morning from dream seller, how do you like so far?


----------



## shadowland31

Whats the difference between the Qnix and the Xstar?


----------



## valtopps

2636 posts on these monitors and 2000 post ask the same question or say the same thing.


----------



## Semus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> Whats the difference between the Qnix and the Xstar?


X-star is the mother company to Qnix. They are exactly the same monitor. The only difference is the name. Same casing, same panel, same everything.


----------



## Timu

Despite this happening it works perfectly now as it was just a dvi connection problem.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Um glad (tho still suprised) it works but why did you post three times?


I'm not. He has a Displayport version of the monitor. Which he neglected to inform anyone.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

lol figures


----------



## dawn1980

I just ordered the QNIX QX2710 LED EvolutionⅡ2 27 from ebay seller green-sum....I also currently using YAMAKASI 300 SPARTA S-IPS 30inch 2560x1600 but will not overclock at all and remains at 60hz....I hope the qnix will overclock to 120hz or at least 96hz like everybody seems to at least get with these monitors. I have 2 gtx 780's and want to push them a little and the sparta wouldn't allow me to do that at 60hz...Can anyone provide some input on the difference in pls vs ips??? From what I gathered colors on pls are just more vivid and darks are dark unlike on my ips sparta where darks are gray....


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> I just ordered the QNIX QX2710 LED EvolutionⅡ2 27 from ebay seller green-sum....I also currently using YAMAKASI 300 SPARTA S-IPS 30inch 2560x1600 but will not overclock at all and remains at 60hz....I hope the qnix will overclock to 120hz or at least 96hz like everybody seems to at least get with these monitors. I have 2 gtx 780's and want to push them a little and the sparta wouldn't allow me to do that at 60hz...Can anyone provide some input on the difference in pls vs ips??? From what I gathered colors on pls are just more vivid and darks are dark unlike on my ips sparta where darks are gray....


The QNIX will definitely overclock as it's a Samsung PLS.

The Yamakasi 300 Sparta is not designed to overclock.


----------



## Magariz

Just got my Qnix 2710 Evolution II Perfect Pixel yesterday and............................................OMG! Good lord this thing is amazing. Colors, clarity, motion, everything is just above what I expected. My only gripe would be that the base is angled way back, so I have it propped up on an old mouse mat to have it at the angle I want (verticaly, not leaning back.)


----------



## valtopps

why don't you adjust the monitor at the angle you want?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Just got my Qnix 2710 Evolution II Perfect Pixel yesterday and............................................OMG! Good lord this thing is amazing. Colors, clarity, motion, everything is just above what I expected. My only gripe would be that the base is angled way back, so I have it propped up on an old mouse mat to have it at the angle I want (verticaly, not leaning back.)


They are adjustable







.


----------



## Feedme

Just got my QNIX QX2710 Evo 2 from Green-sum. ($335)

got 1 dead/stuck pixel and back light bleeding. I am not fussed about the pixel but the back light bleed during black screens is kinda distracting. I opened the bezel and fiddles with screws and there was a bit of a reduction on the left side. When i buy some electrical tape i might have the courage to open the frame over the panel and try the tape method.










the camera i think also is making it look a bit worse.

oh and does a green colored pixel mean it is "stuck" and that it will fix eventually? i've tried Jscreenfix ect but still no dice (or do i have to run this **** for hours?).


----------



## dansi

I got 1 from accesorieswhore, 3 days it reach.

Happy to report there are no visible dead pixels from dead pixel buddy. No cosmetic damage on the panel or bezel. The stand is actually quite rigid, sure its no ultrasharp heft and it wobbles if you shake it, but no where as bad as i thought, i seen worst from bigger boys.

The included DVI is pretty thick and has 2 big ferrite cores. Overall i give it 7.8 for the build quality. It is as good as your average asus/samsung. I minus 0.2pts because of the imprinted wordings on the bezel. I think it would look cooler and cheaper without the prints.

The 8bit colors + semi matte make it looks way better than 2412M. Colors pop like a mix between SPVA and IPS goodness!

For the cons, there is visible backlight bleed above the buttons area. It looks worse from a low angle and acceptable from normal viewing. The rest of panel is pretty uniform.









I managed to hit 96hz with 9600gt. Max 101hz but performance aint good..
9600gt seems to struggle even with the 1440p/96hz.
What is the cheapest DL-DVI gpu out now that works with 120hz and do not need extra pci-e power?

HD7750? I want a gpu with low power consumption and low noise here.


----------



## dawn1980

Got mine today and has no dead pixels or backlight bleed. PLS is the way to go on a matte screen the colors just seem more vibrant over my 30 inch ips yamakasi 1600p. I thought I was going to miss the 3 extra inches in screen but really not that bad. I was able to overclock the monitor to 120hz but wasn't game stable. Anything above 96hz and performance of monitor starts to show. I'm running gtx 780's in sli so I have the horsepower to push this monitor well into 120hz but at this resolution and price I paid I'm not going to complain about 96hz. Everything is just so smooth as silk and looks really good. I played bf4 beta for 3 hours straight and monitor was really comfortable on the old eyes!!! This will keep me going till 4k screens at 60hz and above get chimming!!


----------



## VegetarianEater

anyone know if the glossy qnix's are back in stock?


----------



## Remmib

^I don't see why they would be out of stock.

Also, check for glossy X-Star DP2710, they are the same monitors.


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> ^I don't see why they would be out of stock.
> 
> Also, check for glossy X-Star DP2710, they are the same monitors.


i "bought" a glossy one about 2 weeks ago, and they were out of stock (despite being listed on ebay) and accessorieswhole said they'd be in stock in 2-4 weeks or something like that, just wondering if anyone knew. i'm assuming the x-stars were the same.


----------



## dawn1980

I got a new dvi duel link cable and was able to overclock from 96hz to 110hz....gamed 4 hours today and everything is super smooth...also applied the toastyx hack but read wasn't necessary with nvidia 700 series cards...really loving this monitor over my 1600p 60hz....anyone says can't tell difference over 60 hz is full of you know what........


----------



## zzztopzzz

Received my QNIX QX2710 Evolution II (Matte) 27" 2560X1440 yesterday (10/08/2013), which I purchased (@$350.00) through www.ipslcdmonitors.com, via UPS, directly from South Korea. No bleed, no dead or hot pixels. OC'd it today to 100 Hz for a trial run of Hawx and bombed. Hawx runs okay at 75 Hz though. I'll try FarCry when I get some time. All I can at this time is that I'm happy with and it's awesome.


----------



## shadowland31

I'm going to buy on very soon... Who is the best seller right now, one who is fast, reliable, and gave the best monitors (no dead pixels no BB etc.)

Oh and also will my Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 be compatible with this monitor?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> I'm going to buy on very soon... Who is the best seller right now, one who is fast, reliable, and gave the best monitors (no dead pixels no BB etc.)
> 
> Oh and also will my Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 be compatible with this monitor?


From the official thread, accessorieswhole from Ebay seem to be the best seller. You could also go with green-sum or redcap from Ebay as well. Dream seller was previously good, but people have been getting hit with import tax/fees ($20~35) when they bought from dream seller.

Dead/stuck pixels and BLB is really just draw of the luck.

Your 7970 is perfect for 1440p, though it may struggle to output the 96~120FPS to match the 96~120Hz @ max settings.

Make sure you buy the version that only uses Dual-Link DVI, the monitors with multiple outputs do not overclock.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> From the official thread, accessorieswhole from Ebay seem to be the best seller. You could also go with green-sum *or redcap* from Ebay as well. Dream seller was previously good, but people have been getting hit with import tax/fees ($20~35) when they bought from dream seller.
> 
> Dead/stuck pixels and BLB is really just draw of the luck.
> 
> Your 7970 is perfect for 1440p, though it may struggle to output the 96~120FPS to match the 96~120Hz @ max settings.
> 
> Make sure you buy the version that only uses Dual-Link DVI, the monitors with multiple outputs do not overclock.


Definitely not redcap. There were major issues (and quite a few) a while back with people who bought their stuff from him.

Otherwise accessorieswhole, greensum, hulustar and bigclothcraft seem to be good.


----------



## shadowland31

Thanks but oddly enough green-sum is like 10 dollars cheaper than assesorieswhole... Am I missing something? http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-27-2560x1440-WQHD-PLS-Computer-Monitor-Matte/121117252582?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D261%26meid%3D1872003667863447799%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D130933173797%26

http://www.ebay.com/itm/QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-Matte-27-2560x1440-SAMSUNG-PLS-Panel-PC-Monitor-/130933173797?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e7c39ae25


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> snip


I was wondering the same thing. About to pull the trigger on the green-sum deal.


----------



## shadowland31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> From the official thread, accessorieswhole from Ebay seem to be the best seller. You could also go with green-sum or redcap from Ebay as well. Dream seller was previously good, but people have been getting hit with import tax/fees ($20~35) when they bought from dream seller.
> 
> Dead/stuck pixels and BLB is really just draw of the luck.
> 
> Your 7970 is perfect for 1440p, though it may struggle to output the 96~120FPS to match the 96~120Hz @ max settings.
> 
> Make sure you buy the version that only uses Dual-Link DVI, the monitors with multiple outputs do not overclock.


Thanks Kokin, you saying that makes me breath a lot easier. I'm glad my 7970 could handle that. I won't use 96fps much unless its like bf4 or something in the fps genera. Skyrim only need 60fps.... at 2560x1440 of course


----------



## shadowland31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. About to pull the trigger on the green-sum deal.


Yeah its cheaper then everyone else (of the reliable sellers anyway) so I did not know if it was something I overlooked.


----------



## kaiju

So do I need to buy a dual-link DVI cable to run from this monitor to my GTX660 or does the monitor come with one?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> So do I need to buy a dual-link DVI cable to run from this monitor to my GTX660 or does the monitor come with one?


It comes with one.


----------



## rusky1

It is suggested to get a higher quality (bigger gauge) cable if you plan on Overclocking it though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaiju

Thanks guys!


----------



## kaiju

I just bought the green-sum monitor. It says limited stock left, so I didn't want to take the chance.

Next it's time to SLI my GTX660 and pray games at 1440p will run fine without MSAA and my [email protected] doesn't have too much of a bottleneck.


----------



## kaiju

One question, how is the colour vibrancy and richness in a dark room compared to a glossy finish?

Currently have a glossy 24" and worried that the colours will be dull.


----------



## Aithos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> look kid, he is asking weather a 780 or 770 will be ok for gaming at 1440, mainly fps. battlefield to be specific. neither of those cards will push bf3 at 1440 120hz. question is do you know whay youre talking about or just being a troll, eating the whole 2560 1440 gaming hype. Sure some games look amazing, but related to his needs a 1440 is just not the best choice. He even said all he does is gaming. I would understand if he was a photographer or something.
> 
> Yes I do know what I'm talking about as I have both an 2560 1440 IPS panel and a 1080 120hz TN panel. run by a pair of titans.


I apologize in advance for quoting a post from a few months ago, but I've been skimming this thread for days now as I consider buying one of these and I couldn't stop myself from responding.

First of all: Anyone who thinks 1080p is better for gaming than 1440p with a high end graphics card is high. The guy was asking about a 780 GTX. A 780 can EASILY run games on high at 1440p with 100+ FPS. There are a handful of games that won't run on ULTRA with full AA at 1440p and get that framerate, but besides Crysis you'll get over 60 frames per second even at Ultra. The fact of the matter is this: At 1440p with high settings the picture quality will still look lightyears better than at 1080p on ultra. At 120hz the little difference in motion blur between having or not having lightboost is more minor than the resolution change. Most competitive gamers focus on a single area of their screen anyway, they don't focus on the motion because they are pixel peaking.

In other words, an increase in resolution is always better than an increase in texture quality. Would you run 720p with ultra settings and max AA or 1080p with high settings and slightly less AA? If you say 720p you're an idiot. As to your comment that you can "barely" tell the difference between 1080p and 1440p in gaming...that's a load of manure. No different than people who say they can't tell a difference between 720p and 1080p, or can't tell the difference between standard def and 720p. If you can't tell a difference then you've never looked at something good enough.

The bigger issue with games is 120hz vs 60hz, and in that case there isn't any question that 120hz wins. But 1080p 120hz lightboost vs 1440p 120hz I'm of the opinion 1440p wins hands down. Even if you can't get 120 frames exactly it's still a lot smoother than 60hz and you can always add another graphics card or upgrade later. You can't make your 1080p monitor display 1440p, period.


----------



## Aithos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> anyone know if the glossy qnix's are back in stock?


I have seen some glossy ones on Ebay and Amazon but it seems they are a bit more expensive. Most of the ones I've seen on Amazon from Ecomade Arena are 350-375, mostly perfect pixel which can be up to a couple dead pixels. When I order my new computer parts I'll probably pick one up from Amazon for the convenience of not having to order from a bunch of different people. I haven't heard much about the seller though and I don't know if I can get a Squaretrade warranty or not by buying on Amazon...


----------



## tangosmango

Not sure if people have overlooked this or not, http://www.amazon.com/QNIX-QX2710-Evolution-LED-Monitor/dp/B00BUI44US seems very reputable to me.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aag/main?ie=UTF8&asin=&isAmazonFulfilled=&isCBA=&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&orderID=&seller=A2MW5SRGCYTJJO


----------



## shadowland31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> I just bought the green-sum monitor. It says limited stock left, so I didn't want to take the chance.
> 
> Next it's time to SLI my GTX660 and pray games at 1440p will run fine without MSAA and my [email protected] doesn't have too much of a bottleneck.


Tell me how the monitor is and if you have dead pixels or BLB or both.


----------



## VegetarianEater

so once again i have bought this monitor, and this time it was in stock from AW (originally bought it 3 weeks ago and the glossy ones weren't in stock). The shipping on these things is incredible, ordered yesterday and it's arriving tomorrow. hoping for no major defects, and minimal bleeding, but it's pretty much random with these i guess (though people buying from AW seem to have good luck, hope thats the case with me!)


----------



## dawn1980

I finally got mine to 120hz in the NVidia control panel. I get no issues while browsing the web but while gaming I get occasionally tiny blue flicker. Is this my video cards or the monitor telling me to back down on the overclock? I did replace my dvi cable with a higher quality one to achieve this 120hz..


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> Tell me how the monitor is and if you have dead pixels or BLB or both.


Sure thing.


----------



## VegetarianEater

well i got my qnix in the mail today, ridiculous fast shipping, less than 2 days from when i purchased it. From what i can tell so far (had to use my old broken dell to test it, havent built my new comp yet but wanted to buy the monitor before prices went up even further) i got a perfect monitor. my dell was flashing between a green screen, white screen, red screen, blue screen, greyscale, different greyscale, and black screen (not in that order, but whatever) and there appears to be 0 dead pixels, good colors/contrast, and absolutely no backlight bleed, which i couldn't believe having seen some of these pictures. The monitor is also made much better than i was led to believe, feels pretty solid to me... i turned the lights off and watched the sequence play from my old comp and during the black screen there appeared to be no BLB at all, and only a slight ips glow. the glossy screen also looks amazing, even with my light on in my room. Bought from accessorieswhole, and i'm glad i did. He seemed to have the best screens judging by the posts here, and boy did he deliver with my screen, i mean i havent really done anything with it yet but it seems perfect so far.

btw does anyone know why my old dell is just outputting random colors? graphics card broken, motherboard, or what? i used to be able to go into bios, although after that i'd just get a dell logo ( i think the HDD died, but the mobo should still work), so maybe my graphics card is fried now? oh well it won't matter in a month, just wondering...


----------



## ds84

I have a crazy idea, need pro's opinion.

If i get the qnix qx2710 evolution II DVI-D only ver, and pair with a hdmi switcher, will it work? It goes something like this:

PC ---> DVI-D to HDMi cable ---> HDMI Switcher ---> HDMI to DVI-D cable ---> monitor

PS4 ---> HDMI cable ---> HDMi Switcher ---> HDMI to DVI-D cable ---> monitor

Reason is coz the basic model is able to OC up to 120hz. im not sure if the DVI-D plays a part or not, but i doubt HDMI will be able to support 120hz.

Plz give ur inputs. thanks.


----------



## shadowland31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> I have a crazy idea, need pro's opinion.
> 
> If i get the qnix qx2710 evolution II DVI-D only ver, and pair with a hdmi switcher, will it work? It goes something like this:
> 
> PC ---> DVI-D to HDMi cable ---> HDMI Switcher ---> HDMI to DVI-D cable ---> monitor
> 
> PS4 ---> HDMI cable ---> HDMi Switcher ---> HDMI to DVI-D cable ---> monitor
> 
> Reason is coz the basic model is able to OC up to 120hz. im not sure if the DVI-D plays a part or not, but i doubt HDMI will be able to support 120hz.
> 
> Plz give ur inputs. thanks.


No, DVI-D dual link is actually better video quality than HDMI. Everyone uses HDMI because it has great video AND sound with it, so a person does not need two cables. So DVI-D is fine.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> I have a crazy idea, need pro's opinion.
> 
> If i get the qnix qx2710 evolution II DVI-D only ver, and pair with a hdmi switcher, will it work? It goes something like this:
> 
> PC ---> DVI-D to HDMi cable ---> HDMI Switcher ---> HDMI to DVI-D cable ---> monitor
> 
> PS4 ---> HDMI cable ---> HDMi Switcher ---> HDMI to DVI-D cable ---> monitor
> 
> Reason is coz the basic model is able to OC up to 120hz. im not sure if the DVI-D plays a part or not, but i doubt HDMI will be able to support 120hz.
> 
> Plz give ur inputs. thanks.


It will just plain not work. DL-DVI and HDMI are not compatible, and your Qnix requires DL-DVI.


----------



## Kwkevinlin

I am about to order one, but there are so many options out there. Just wanted to confirm, this is the one right? QX2710 matte 1440p DL-DVI input: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-2-27-2560x1440-PLS-Monitor-Matte-/111073520913

It seems among the options, the Pixel Perfect version is only $10 more than the non-Pixel Perfect version. Any idea what the price trend would be heading along to Thanksgiving break (I know Korea probably doesn't celebrate Thanksgiving, but it is a huge holiday in the States)? Increase or decrease?

*EDIT:*
Decided to ask Dream-Seller (forgot to ask Green Sum about this), but this is what he replied:
Quote:


> This item was less expensive back in August, but unfortunately this is the best price we can offer our buyers at this time.
> Also I'm sorry to tell you that we won't be giving discounts any time soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please kindly understand that our pricing depends much on the world currency.


Guess it's now or never! No thanksgiving sale I suppose too, at least from Dream-Seller.


----------



## Kokin

That's the correct version. No idea on the price trend as it was previously $270-$300 until mid-September when there was flooding as well as the Korean holiday.


----------



## mspamed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruinBears*
> 
> Just got mine today and it seems to have pretty bad backlight bleed.
> Is this within the norm or should I see if they will swap?
> 
> 
> 
> This one is at full brightness, Has some yellowish and blueish tinting


Nah that not a biggie, also lower your brightness and adjust the image quality in NVidia controls to reduce the backlight as much as you can. Reduce Gamma, increase brightness and contrast and color vibrance a bit and then reduce your monitors brightness.
I know its an old post but I just felt like sharing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> How about 4K?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Seiki-Digital-SE50UY04-50-Inch-120Hz/dp/B00BXF7I9M/ref=br_lf_m_1001007601_1_1_ttl?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&pf_rd_p=1606171242&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1001007601&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=18RH8Y3TBXQJN7K976CJ


Oh My GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That would be so awesome. I doubt my pc can handle that resolution at all. At 145 Hz I can't even reach 40 FPS on 1440p....


----------



## kaiju

Just got mine from green-sum (the 310USD non PP version), delivery was a bit longer as it was a national holiday in HK yesterday but the wait was well worth it.

So far only one grey pixel in top right and it's barely visible, in fact it was only visible with a white screen. Did a quick test and I'm not sure if I'm not used to seeing backlight bleed but I couldn't see any. Have to go to work now, so will upload pics later.

This screen is a beast, colours compared to my 24' TN panel is like night and day. Well worth the purchase for anyone on the fence.

Thanks for the recommendations and this thread!









Edit: Still at work but was wondering would movies look different if I overclock my monitor to 96hz or above? Or is it just in gameplay where your FPS is equal or higher than the refresh rate?


----------



## shadowland31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Just got mine from green-sum (the 310USD non PP version), delivery was a bit longer as it was a national holiday in HK yesterday but the wait was well worth it.
> 
> So far only one grey pixel in top right and it's barely visible, in fact it was only visible with a white screen. Did a quick test and I'm not sure if I'm not used to seeing backlight bleed but I couldn't see any. Have to go to work now, so will upload pics later.
> 
> This screen is a beast, colours compared to my 24' TN panel is like night and day. Well worth the purchase for anyone on the fence.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations and this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Still at work but was wondering would movies look different if I overclock my monitor to 96hz or above? Or is it just in gameplay where your FPS is equal or higher than the refresh rate?


Well actually, once movies are shot at 24fps and 96 is a multiple of 24, the movie generally runs smoother... but other than that nothing but gaming you need to OC it for.


----------



## kaiju

Great, thanks. So most people will run a safe overclock 24/7?

Edit: Okay, changed to 96hz and will test a few days. So far so good though.

I did find an .inf file but it won't load. Any ideas as to how to install the .inf file?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Great, thanks. So most people will run a safe overclock 24/7?
> 
> Edit: Okay, changed to 96hz and will test a few days. So far so good though.
> 
> I did find an .inf file but it won't load. Any ideas as to how to install the .inf file?


It should be if you keep your pixel clock as close or under 450Mhz it is not even considered an overclock on the PCB. Mine has been going 24/7 for months. I post my updates in the club thread regularly.


----------



## kaiju

Hmmm, I just upped it to 120hz and my pixel clock is now 483.

I did the frameskipping tests and both passed as valid and ran through some games without hiccup. What should I be looking for in case I might have missed something?

Here are the backlit pics. One of full brightness and the other how I usually have it. As you can see, if you mess around with it, there is no backlight bleed.

As you can see I also need a bigger desk. I'm thinking of selling my 24' TN panel now.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Hmmm, I just upped it to 120hz and my pixel clock is now 483.
> 
> I did the frameskipping tests and both passed as valid and ran through some games without hiccup. What should I be looking for in case I might have missed something?
> 
> Here are the backlit pics. One of full brightness and the other how I usually have it. As you can see, if you mess around with it, there is no backlight bleed.
> 
> As you can see I also need a bigger desk. I'm thinking of selling my 24' TN panel now.


Just curious, what's the "street" price for the 2710 in Hong Kong these days?


----------



## kaiju

There isn't a street price as it's not available in HK without importing from S. Korea yourself.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> There isn't a street price as it's not available in HK without importing from S. Korea yourself.


Okay, understand that. What would you expect to pay for that monitor if you were to order/import it from S. Korea?


----------



## gonsa

Just a quick question.
To overclock this monitor do we have to use the pixel clock patcher and that CRU app from Toaxtyx or the nvidia control panel does the same thing?


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Okay, understand that. What would you expect to pay for that monitor if you were to order/import it from S. Korea?


You mean did I pay customs? Nope, it was 309.90USD converted to HKD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> Just a quick question.
> To overclock this monitor do we have to use the pixel clock patcher and that CRU app from Toaxtyx or the nvidia control panel does the same thing?


That's right. Run the patcher, restart, change the refresh rate in CRU, restart and the option should be readily available when you change resolution in Windows.


----------



## zzztopzzz

The patch worked but it skewed the AMD/ATI 13.8 Beta drive set. I lost video on Adobe Flash and Windows 8 Media Center. The fix was to reinstall the drivers and all was well. Almost. In my haste, I selected The HD 7790 PCIe set instead of the HD 7xxx PCIe, as my cards are HD 7970's. I was unable to completely uninstall the 7790's so I resorted to my clone backup. Back to the patch. It still required me to reinstall the video drivers to get Media Center and Flash back, and the rest of the system was okay from that point on. So, be careful and be prepared.


----------



## Roybattius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> Just a quick question.
> To overclock this monitor do we have to use the pixel clock patcher and that CRU app from Toaxtyx or the nvidia control panel does the same thing?


I'm using Nvidia control panel, but good question. I'm wondering if there's any difference.


----------



## iiDeadSeriousii

Can anyone explain the benefits of using 2.2 gamma vs the srgb gamma spectrum? And how much of a difference am I going to be seeing from 96hz to 110hz to 120hz? Is it as big a jump from anything over 60?


----------



## gonsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roybattius*
> 
> I'm using Nvidia control panel, but good question. I'm wondering if there's any difference.


exaclty.
on my HP monitor, with nvidia control panel I can create custom profiles with different Hz and then they are available in windows monitor settings.
so why use the patches?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> exaclty.
> on my HP monitor, with nvidia control panel I can create custom profiles with different Hz and then they are available in windows monitor settings.
> so why use the patches?


From the man, ToastyX himself:

"*The patch is still needed in three cases:

1. SLI needs the full patch to work properly beyond 400 MHz pixel clock.
2. Some 500-series cards are limited to 400 MHz without the full patch. 600-series and newer cards are not limited.
3. CRU needs the regular patch to add resolutions beyond 330 MHz pixel clock. The regular patch won't break HDCP.

600-series and newer cards without SLI don't need the patch when using the NVIDIA control panel or the EVGA pixel clock feature.*"


----------



## gonsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> From the man, ToastyX himself:
> 
> "*The patch is still needed in three cases:
> 
> 1. SLI needs the full patch to work properly beyond 400 MHz pixel clock.
> 2. Some 500-series cards are limited to 400 MHz without the full patch. 600-series and newer cards are not limited.
> 3. CRU needs the regular patch to add resolutions beyond 330 MHz pixel clock. The regular patch won't break HDCP.
> 
> 600-series and newer cards without SLI don't need the patch when using the NVIDIA control panel or the EVGA pixel clock feature.*"


and there I have it. thank you.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiDeadSeriousii*
> 
> Can anyone explain the benefits of using 2.2 gamma vs the srgb gamma spectrum? And how much of a difference am I going to be seeing from 96hz to 110hz to 120hz? Is it as big a jump from anything over 60?


The difference between 96Hz and 120Hz is not much. IMO, anything over 70Hz is amazing for an IPS/PLS monitor.


----------



## jincuteguy

So in order to run 2 of Qnix monitors, you 'll need 2 video cards right? Cause I heard the Qnix only support Dvi-D (dual link), and all video cards have only 1 Dvi-D (dual link)


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So in order to run 2 of Qnix monitors, you 'll need 2 video cards right? Cause I heard the Qnix only support Dvi-D (dual link), and all video cards have only 1 Dvi-D (dual link)


No, you can run two 1440p monitors off your 780.


----------



## Kokin

Yep, one is DL-DVI-D (digital only) and the other is DL-DVI-I (analog and digital). Both are DL ports though.


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Hey guys, have any of you done PLP or PL with this monitor?
I had 2 shimian achievas in the past that simply overwhelmed me (I'd have to turn my head to properly see the one not centered in front of me). I sold the 2 Achievas when money got rough, but recently life has been good again so I'm looking at different monitor setups again, one of such being 1x 27" qnix, and a portrait monitor of comparable size/pixel density next to it.
Has anyone else had any experience with this, or have a portrait monitor to recommend with a 27" qnix?
Thanks!


----------



## Kimpan1239

So I just bought one of these screens.

Firstly, I'm having trouble with OC my screen. WHenerver I use the website to test the HZ I get
SYNC FAILURE:
Imperfect sync. Try closing all apps and browser tabs.

Why is that? Is it because I got 2 monitors or something?



http://imgur.com/MtOZE1W


Seeems like my screen can handle 120hz or what?
Some more info on how to know would be awesome


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimpan1239*
> 
> So I just bought one of these screens.
> 
> Firstly, I'm having trouble with OC my screen. WHenerver I use the website to test the HZ I get
> SYNC FAILURE:
> Imperfect sync. Try closing all apps and browser tabs.
> 
> Why is that? Is it because I got 2 monitors or something?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MtOZE1W
> 
> 
> Seeems like my screen can handle 120hz or what?
> Some more info on how to know would be awesome


If you have a secondary monitor on disable it this can definitely through off the test. Also try running the test without the browser being in full screen or touching any outside edges of the screen. Lastly(this is unlikely) try reducing the amount of squares in the options for the test(i have an old laptop that is not fast enough GPU wise to run 8/12 squares LOL).

The screen can run 120hz since it is actually loaded a screen. These monitors have never had a positive report of frame skipping so the test is just for piece of mind at this point. you could also try the refreshrate multitool(google). If you don't see the test skipping blocks than it is not skipping but if you have a second monitor on it can through off the test since the refresh rates are overlapping.


----------



## Kimpan1239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> If you have a secondary monitor on disable it this can definitely through off the test. Also try running the test without the browser being in full screen or touching any outside edges of the screen. Lastly(this is unlikely) try reducing the amount of squares in the options for the test(i have an old laptop that is not fast enough GPU wise to run 8/12 squares LOL).
> 
> The screen can run 120hz since it is actually loaded a screen. These monitors have never had a positive report of frame skipping so the test is just for piece of mind at this point. you could also try the refreshrate multitool(google). If you don't see the test skipping blocks than it is not skipping but if you have a second monitor on it can through off the test since the refresh rates are overlapping.


Thanks!

I downloaded the program and it says my screen is running at 120hz!








Tried the webbased ones also and they seem to work fine! Just that they say I get some suttter warinings...

Tho, seems that my screen is stable at 120hz because ive had it up at 120hz for maybe 4h now without any problem! Gonna try higher later.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimpan1239*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I downloaded the program and it says my screen is running at 120hz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the webbased ones also and they seem to work fine! Just that they say I get some suttter warinings...
> 
> Tho, seems that my screen is stable at 120hz because ive had it up at 120hz for maybe 4h now without any problem! Gonna try higher later.


The QNIX QX2710 should offer true 120Hz once overclocked to 120Hz (again some models will only overclock to 90Hz or some may overclock to 120+Hz).

There should be no skipping frames as this is true 120Hz (unlike a lot of other manufacturers who claim "120Hz" but are actually fake and skip frames).


----------



## passinos

I have 2x 7970 CF and currently 3xU2412's for 5760x1200.

Thinking of getting Two Qnix for 5120x1440 but would only game (BF4) off 1 monitor.

1) would I overclock both, or just the gaming monitor?
2) Only have one DVI -DL. So was think of 1 QNIX with DisplayPort and 1 QNIX DVI-DL (OC for gaming)

thoughts? Thanks all.


----------



## jcm27

Ok my 5 months old? Qni panel just went kaput and I have been trying to get a warranty service sorted with green-sum for the last 2 weeks or so.
Basically the problem is that when I turn the PC on, the screen will light up (as in the backlit turns on) but it doesnt show any display.

Just got a quote from UPS and they want £140 for me to send it.....And no one in their right mind would pay that much to send a monitor overseas when the item itself is only £100 more.
Is there any cheaper way to send this?
I was pretty happy with the panel but was disappointed when it just went kaput after 5 months of service.


----------



## Gendrvr93611

jcm27 - I had the same thing happen to my QNIX 2710 today ( I've only had it 2 weeks at best). I'm glad I ponied up the extra cash and bought mine through a seller on Newegg.com because the seller is actually going to pay the shipping back to S. Korea from CA, USA. I love the monitor though so I'm willing to wait for a replacement. 2 monitors failed the same day? SPOOKY LOL!


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcm27*
> 
> Ok my 5 months old? Qni panel just went kaput and I have been trying to get a warranty service sorted with green-sum for the last 2 weeks or so.
> Basically the problem is that when I turn the PC on, the screen will light up (as in the backlit turns on) but it doesnt show any display.
> 
> Just got a quote from UPS and they want £140 for me to send it.....And no one in their right mind would pay that much to send a monitor overseas when the item itself is only £100 more.
> Is there any cheaper way to send this?
> I was pretty happy with the panel but was disappointed when it just went kaput after 5 months of service.


Did you buy it through a 3rd party?


----------



## jcm27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Did you buy it through a 3rd party?


Yeah through green-sum from eBay.
I tried my best to persuade him to pay for shipping or even just help a tiny bit with the cost wit no avail


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcm27*
> 
> Yeah through green-sum from eBay.
> I tried my best to persuade him to pay for shipping or even just help a tiny bit with the cost wit no avail


Hmm maybe you could ask them what is the best method to send one back with little-no additional cost?


----------



## YouSirName

My monitor overclocks to 110hz with minimal bleed, however when I overclock it I get a faint buzzing noise. Any solution to reduce/remove the buzzing?


----------



## Roybattius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcm27*
> 
> Ok my 5 months old? Qni panel just went kaput and I have been trying to get a warranty service sorted with green-sum for the last 2 weeks or so.
> Basically the problem is that when I turn the PC on, the screen will light up (as in the backlit turns on) but it doesnt show any display.
> 
> Just got a quote from UPS and they want £140 for me to send it.....And no one in their right mind would pay that much to send a monitor overseas when the item itself is only £100 more.
> Is there any cheaper way to send this?
> I was pretty happy with the panel but was disappointed when it just went kaput after 5 months of service.


Yeah, you have 0 chance of getting anything out of green-sum. She (I think it's a she) didn't want to pay for shipping back when mine was DOA. I had to do a chargeback to get her to pay for shipping back.


----------



## bloodr0se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roybattius*
> 
> Yeah, you have 0 chance of getting anything out of green-sum. She (I think it's a she) didn't want to pay for shipping back when mine was DOA. I had to do a chargeback to get her to pay for shipping back.


It's for that reason that I wouldn't even consider buying one of these things outside of Amazon or Ebay. It adds a layer of buyer protection that the sellers probably hate.

Does anyone have any experience with buying Squaretrade for one of these monitors? I've been quoted £29.99 GBP for 3 years which seems pretty reasonable to me if it's going to be worthwhile.

If you look at the likes of Parcel2Go btw, they would probably send it for a lot less (around £60-80).


----------



## monkeys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodr0se*
> 
> It's for that reason that I wouldn't even consider buying one of these things outside of Amazon or Ebay. It adds a layer of buyer protection that the sellers probably hate.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with buying Squaretrade for one of these monitors? I've been quoted £29.99 GBP for 3 years which seems pretty reasonable to me if it's going to be worthwhile.
> 
> If you look at the likes of Parcel2Go btw, they would probably send it for a lot less (around £60-80).


Squaretrade does not cover UK in this instance if you buy straight from the ebay seller in most cases (hence when posting on this BB it is useful to say where you are based in).


----------



## bloodr0se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkeys*
> 
> Squaretrade does not cover UK in this instance if you buy straight of the ebay seller (hence when posting on this BB it is useful to say where you are).


I think it does. It said I was allowed to buy it for £29.99 on the monitor that I ordered from ebay.co.uk last night anyway or is that a mistake at Ebay's end?

If I go to my Ebay purchase list now, I have an Add Warranty option for that item.


----------



## monkeys

Youmay be right but a few months ago I contacted Squaretrade as I was considering it, and they said that.


----------



## monkeys

'Just to let you know, our warranties only provide cover for items purchased within the UK by UK residents at the current point of time. This means that we are unable to provide you with a SquareTrade warranty to cover an item purchased from Korea.'


----------



## bloodr0se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkeys*
> 
> 'Just to let you know, our warranties only provide cover for items purchased within the UK by UK residents at the current point of time. This means that we are unable to provide you with a SquareTrade warranty to cover an item purchased from Korea.'


I think the left hand clearly doesn't know what the right hand is doing with Squaretrade. I think they've said similar things to US and Canadian residents in the past and then they've been corrected by their own T&C's later. Pretty much like any other insurance company tbh. Consumer legislation and culture in the UK is such that if a large corporation has sold and supplied you with something then it is difficult for them to wriggle out of it later (although they might try). In this case the worst thing they would do is probably refund you what you paid for the warranty so you wouldn't be any worse off apart with being stuck with a broken monitor.

Just out of curiosity, did the listing you bought from actually have Squaretrade on it as a purchasable addon?

This is their UK branch T&C and I can't see anywhere where it says the item has to be sourced from a UK supplier.

http://p.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/uk/safetycentre/SquareTrade-terms.pdf


----------



## monkeys

Yes it did, I had 2 emails correspondence with them directly.
Only covers stuff like 'mob phone and goods offered in within UK'.

The pdf seems to be ok. Unless they have just reciently started....


----------



## bloodr0se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monkeys*
> 
> Yes it did, I had 2 emails correspondence with them directly.
> Only covers stuff like 'mob phone and goods offered in within UK'.
> 
> The pdf seems to be ok. Unless they have just reciently started....


Exactly, I'm not a lawyer but I can't find a single part of that document or anywhere else on their website or ebay pages that states they will only cover products from a UK-based seller. I know they've been pulled up on a few things by American users though so it's possible they have simplified their policy.

I'm just waiting for mine to be delivered before I buy the cover. My monitor seems to be stuck in Incheon atm.


----------



## shadowland31

I have a quick question, I am about to pull the trigger on the Qnix QX2710 and I was wondering if accessorieswhole is still the best seller or not? I really want to know, a few extra dollars doesn't matter... I just want good service and the best quality.


----------



## bloodr0se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> I have a quick question, I am about to pull the trigger on the Qnix QX2710 and I was wondering if accessorieswhole is still the best seller or not? I really want to know, a few extra dollars doesn't matter... I just want good service and the best quality.


I think it depends on where you need the monitor shipped to but from what I've seen most buyers in the US would recommend AccessoriesWhole.


----------



## passinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passinos*
> 
> I have 2x 7970 CF and currently 3xU2412's for 5760x1200.
> 
> Thinking of getting Two Qnix for 5120x1440 but would only game (BF4) off 1 monitor.
> 
> 1) would I overclock both, or just the gaming monitor?
> 2) Only have one DVI -DL. So was think of 1 QNIX with DisplayPort and 1 QNIX DVI-DL (OC for gaming)
> 
> thoughts? Thanks all.


How do you run 2 of these on a 7970?


----------



## zzztopzzz

No Display Port on the 2710 - just DVI. (Wish it did as it cuts my H/P Elite Book out of the picture).


----------



## kevinsbane

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matt-QNIX-QX2710-LED-DPort-27-2560x1440-DP-HDMI-VGA-DVI-D-Samsung-PLS-Monitor-/321188907354?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac859c95a

Certain models do have DisplayPort.


----------



## hultongar

I'm probably gonna be buying this monitor as well, it's the cheapest one on eBay and the price just seems to keep getting lower (either that or the Canadian dollar is gaining on the Greenback). Just stuck deciding between glossy, matte & tempered glass. I am a big supporter of Plasma TV's and also have an XPS 15 with RGB LED, so I am used to glossy screens. Can't say I like them very much but any degredation in picture quality is unacceptable to me. I suppose the tempered glass looks the nicest (aesthetically) with it's edge to edge glass, but getting dust behind it scares me too.


----------



## bloodr0se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hultongar*
> 
> I'm probably gonna be buying this monitor as well, it's the cheapest one on eBay and the price just seems to keep getting lower (either that or the Canadian dollar is gaining on the Greenback). Just stuck deciding between glossy, matte & tempered glass. I am a big supporter of Plasma TV's and also have an XPS 15 with RGB LED, so I am used to glossy screens. Can't say I like them very much but any degredation in picture quality is unacceptable to me. I suppose the tempered glass looks the nicest (aesthetically) with it's edge to edge glass, but getting dust behind it scares me too.


Last time I checked, the X-Star and Crossover 27QW were both cheaper than this although the X-Star is basically just this monitor in a different housing.


----------



## passinos

Do the Disport model overclock like the DVI only models?

Maybe I need to get new GPU that supports Dual DVI-DL


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passinos*
> 
> Do the Disport model overclock like the DVI only models?
> 
> Maybe I need to get new GPU that supports Dual DVI-DL


No the DisplayPort models do not OC. You might be able to squeeze out a few Hz but that's it.


----------



## passinos

So is it OK to run 1 on DVI at 96hz and a 2nd on DP at 60hz?
Think it will be noticeable in desktop environment when I am not gaming?


----------



## The Storm

Is there any reason to get the Qnix Evolution II over the regular Qnix?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passinos*
> 
> So is it OK to run 1 on DVI at 96hz and a 2nd on DP at 60hz?
> Think it will be noticeable in desktop environment when I am not gaming?


If you're going to overclock you have to get the DVI only model.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Is there any reason to get the Qnix Evolution II over the regular Qnix?


The QNIX Evolution II is a PLS overclockable monitor.

The other QNIX is not PLS and not overclockable.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The QNIX Evolution II is a PLS overclockable monitor.
> 
> The other QNIX is not PLS and not overclockable.


Ok for some reason I thought they were the same monitor just different inputs. The one with just DVI and the other with multiple inputs.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Is there any reason to get the Qnix Evolution II over the regular Qnix?


What "regular" Qnix are we talking about?


----------



## jcm27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roybattius*
> 
> Yeah, you have 0 chance of getting anything out of green-sum. She (I think it's a she) didn't want to pay for shipping back when mine was DOA. I had to do a chargeback to get her to pay for shipping back.


Thanks for that input.
How did you do a chargeback as I cant afford £60-80 being a full time first year college student!


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> What "regular" Qnix are we talking about?


The single DVI input version QX2710 vs QX2710 Evolution II

BTW the wife has given me the full green light to get one, now I am just deciding which version to get.


----------



## Outlawed

So I've had my Qnix since June or July and it has been treating me great.

I'm about to get a PS4 and finding a tv/monitor to use with it might be an issue. My model was the Qnix with only the Dual Link DVI port. Have there been any reports of success for HDMI input with an adapter?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So I've had my Qnix since June or July and it has been treating me great.
> 
> I'm about to get a PS4 and finding a tv/monitor to use with it might be an issue. My model was the Qnix with only the Dual Link DVI port. Have there been any reports of success for HDMI input with an adapter?


Depending on your definition of success, sort of. One person out of te dozens who've tried got it working - barely. It wasn't anywhere near what you could call stable.

That's not the worst of it though; your PS4 can't output 1440p, and if it can't do that, it can't drive the panel even if the (mythical) HDMI -> DL-DVI converter existed.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> The single DVI input version QX2710 vs QX2710 Evolution II
> 
> BTW the wife has given me the full green light to get one, now I am just deciding which version to get.


There's a non-evolution II QX2710? Care to link?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> There's a non-evolution II QX2710? Care to link?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY0X59885


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY0X59885


I don't think that's any different from the Evolution II model - the pictures show an Evolution II label on the box.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> I don't think that's any different from the Evolution II model - the pictures show an Evolution II label on the box.


But they do list both seperatly

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY0X59885&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Monitors+-+LCD+Flat+Panel-_-QNIX-_-9SIA2RY0X59885

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY0ZA3895

Look under specifications and then connectivity, they are different.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> But they do list both seperatly
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY0X59885&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Monitors+-+LCD+Flat+Panel-_-QNIX-_-9SIA2RY0X59885
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY0ZA3895
> 
> Look under specifications and then connectivity, they are different.


Perhaps, but I can't find a reference to a QX2710 that isn't an Evolution II elsewhere; and on ebay, the Evolution II refers to both the single-input DVI only versions and the multi-input DisplayPort versions.

The picture on the QX2710 single input page shows the following image:

Which clearly shows it as an Evolution II monitor.

6ms vs 8ms response times as specified shouldn't be relied on - if you look at the overview page, it shows them being the same except for inputs.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Perhaps, but I can't find a reference to a QX2710 that isn't an Evolution II elsewhere; and on ebay, the Evolution II refers to both the single-input DVI only versions and the multi-input DisplayPort versions.
> 
> The picture on the QX2710 single input page shows the following image:
> 
> Which clearly shows it as an Evolution II monitor.
> 
> 6ms vs 8ms response times as specified shouldn't be relied on - if you look at the overview page, it shows them being the same except for inputs.


I'm just curious as to why the price is different between the 2 even being sold by the same seller.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I'm just curious as to why the price is different between the 2 even being sold by the same seller.


They're different monitors - both "Evolution II" models, but one has only DVI as an input, and has no scalar and is barebones. The other is a multi-input version, having DisplayPort, HDMI and VGA, and has a scalar. The multi-input is needed if you plan on running anything other than a desktop computer on your monitor, but it cannot overclock. The single input one has somewhat less input lag, and also can overclock; but you can pretty much only use it with your desktop computer.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I'm just curious as to why the price is different between the 2 even being sold by the same seller.


They are NOT the same. One of those is the multi-input model. They are both the evolution II series but one is the DP model type. Newegg has the model listed wrong. The multi-input versions are generally not going to overclock as good(if at all) but will cost more due to the greater connectivity(because overclocking is not yet included in price determination for hte Qnix panels). The none "evolution II" Qnix is only 1920x1200p as listed on ebay. so....

Qnix = 1920x1200
Qnix evolution II = 2560x1440 and overclockable
Qnix evolution II DP = 2560x1440 and more inputs(overclocking is questionable)

EDIT: kevinsbane beat me to it but he didn't include the regular Qnix 1200p panel.


----------



## Koehler

Qnix evolution II is the monitor to get.

Only get the Qnix evolution II DP model if you're planning to connect the monitor to anything other than your computer such as a laptop or TV.


----------



## Roybattius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcm27*
> 
> Thanks for that input.
> How did you do a chargeback as I cant afford £60-80 being a full time first year college student!


You do a chargeback through your credit card company. They'll reverse the charges, but since yours is 5 mos. old, I doubt they'll do it. Maybe things work differently in the UK in regards to that.


----------



## bloodr0se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roybattius*
> 
> You do a chargeback through your credit card company. They'll reverse the charges, but since yours is 5 mos. old, I doubt they'll do it. Maybe things work differently in the UK in regards to that.


I think you get up to 6 months to request a chargeback with most UK credit/debit cards.


----------



## Hollowcrown

Ok one last question, what plugs do I need to hook it to my computer? How many plugs do I have to run to get it working? I see a lot of people are running a SLI.

I'm about to get the amd fx 290 will the plugs fit this perfectly?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollowcrown*
> 
> Ok one last question, what plugs do I need to hook it to my computer? How many plugs do I have to run to get it working? I see a lot of people are running a SLI.
> 
> I'm about to get the amd fx 290 will the plugs fit this perfectly?


It will come with a dual link dvi cable in the box, that's the cable to go from the monitor to the gpu.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> It will come with a dual link dvi cable in the box, that's the cable to go from the monitor to the gpu.


+1

All you need for SLI are the DVI cables that come with each card and connect them to the monitor.


----------



## zzztopzzz

. . . or CROSSFIRE.


----------



## ipod4ever

Just got my from Green-sum and wow this display is gorgeous! No dead pixels from what I can see so far and not much backlight bleed. Why didnt I buy this soon haha!!


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipod4ever*
> 
> Just got my from Green-sum and wow this display is gorgeous! No dead pixels from what I can see so far and not much backlight bleed. Why didnt I buy this soon haha!!


I was going to order from him before Christmas. How long did it take?


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> I was going to order from him before Christmas. How long did it take?


Ordered Monday night, had on on my doorstep Thursday morning. Very fast!

Might aswell include a pic! My desk is old and not straight so I always have to have a board underneath anything lol


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipod4ever*
> 
> Ordered Monday night, had on on my doorstep Thursday morning. Very fast!
> 
> Might aswell include a pic! My desk is old and not straight so I always have to have a board underneath anything lol


Sweet man congrats, im still waiting on mine, ordered Saturday and just now showing in alaska...


----------



## jincuteguy

Is this the new Qnix Evolution II? or Xstar


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipod4ever*
> 
> Ordered Monday night, had on on my doorstep Thursday morning. Very fast!
> 
> Might aswell include a pic! My desk is old and not straight so I always have to have a board underneath anything lol


Nice setup!


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Nice setup!


Thank you! Just need to find a nice desk so I dont need to stitch 2 desks together.


----------



## Crumby

So overall would you guys reccomend this monitor?

Also is the model offered via NewEgg the Over Clockable version?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY0X59885&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crumby*
> 
> So overall would you guys reccomend this monitor?
> 
> Also is the model offered via NewEgg the Over Clockable version?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY0X59885&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo


Yep, I would recommend and yeah that link has the single input so you can overclock it. Cheaper to get it on ebay and get the square trade warranty.


----------



## Captivate

By the way sometimes after a reboot CRU does not save my settings for some reason? Like right now Windows says I only have 60Hz available, but the nvidia control panel says I'm at 110 Hz. And it feels like that refreshrate too, but the problem is when I'm in a game, it will only display the 60Hz, not the 110Hz... Anyone?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crumby*
> 
> So overall would you guys reccomend this monitor?
> 
> Also is the model offered via NewEgg the Over Clockable version?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY0X59885&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo


Yes I highly recommend you buy this. The QNIX QX2710 has the best color reproduction *out of any tested PLS panel.* Please see this video review for a confirmation of my statement:






I traditionally have liked glossy monitors but since buying a matte monitor, I think I prefer matte.

Skip to about 2:20 in the video and he explains that the matte coating is very light and not grainy. This preserves the quality you'll see on a glossy monitor but won't get the disadvantages of having a glossy monitor such as reflections.


----------



## Kokin

Yeah the semi-glossy coating on the Matte version is very light and doesn't absorb/kill the light like regular matte coatings.

Left side is a regular matte vs the semi-glossy matte on the right. You can notice that the Qnix on the right has the rainbow halo and it also reflects the LED of my phone while the left side did not.


----------



## KenjiS

Looks interesting.. $336 for this thing? and it does 96hz? Very interesting..

How are the colors and stuff? Im assuming i might want to keep the Ultrasharp for photography lol


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Looks interesting.. $336 for this thing? and it does 96hz? Very interesting..
> 
> How are the colors and stuff? Im assuming i might want to keep the Ultrasharp for photography lol


My impression is these are supposed to have good colors.

I do alot of CS gaming on my Benq Xl2411t, but I'm contemplating getting this korea matte display for general desktop use & casual offline gaming (I would still use the XL2411t for online gaming).


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Looks interesting.. $336 for this thing? and it does 96hz? Very interesting..
> 
> How are the colors and stuff? Im assuming i might want to keep the Ultrasharp for photography lol


It does 120Hz and is a PLS panel as well (advanced IPS).

The video review I quoted about 3 posts before even says that the QNIX QX2710 has the best color reproduction out of any tested IPS/PLS monitor on the market.

That says something.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> It does 120Hz and is a PLS panel as well (advanced IPS).
> 
> The video review I quoted about 3 posts before even says that the QNIX QX2710 has the best color reproduction out of any tested IPS/PLS monitor on the market.
> 
> That says something.


but 120fps/hz is not guaranteed? is even 96hz guaranteed?
Was the price alway 200£ / 336usd or has it risen recently, I remember looking for this display and imagining it being cheaper.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> but 120fps/hz is not guaranteed? is even 96hz guaranteed?
> Was the price alway 200£ / 336usd or has it risen recently, I remember looking for this display and imagining it being cheaper.


No hz overclock is guaranteed; only 60hz. It seems have gotten slightly more expensive recently.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> No hz overclock is guaranteed; only 60hz. It seems have gotten slightly more expensive recently.


ofcourse it's not guaranteed, I was more wondering if anyone has recieved a unit that did not have flawless OC to 96hz.

I'll propably just keep my Benq 144hz display, in future maybe I'l look for a 30"@96hz korea display if there will be.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> No hz overclock is guaranteed; only 60hz. It seems have gotten slightly more expensive recently.


Law of supply and demand id say....

Definitely thinking about nabbing one, With the upgrades to my desktop i can do 2560x1440 and I didnt know PLS was advanced IPS... or about the color accuracy bit.. Definitely a very tempting screen...

Might wait a hair, my bank account is crying right now but ill be watching this thread


----------



## passinos

$299 ebay from green-sum. I may pull trigger this weekend.


----------



## timaishu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> ofcourse it's not guaranteed, I was more wondering if anyone has recieved a unit that did not have flawless OC to 96hz.
> 
> I'll propably just keep my Benq 144hz display, in future maybe I'l look for a 30"@96hz korea display if there will be.


My first panel could not overclock at all. I mean it _could_ overclock to 120hz just fine. But the problem was anything beyond 60hz a vertical red line of pixels formed on screen. The higher the refresh rate, the more red and vibrant it became. These are NOT guaranteed to overclock. Its all luck.

My second once could not go past 96hz without artifacts. I am on my third once and it does 120hz just fine, but I have the darkening issue everyone else seems to have at that refresh rate.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timaishu*
> 
> My first panel could not overclock at all. I mean it _could_ overclock to 120hz just fine. But the problem was anything beyond 60hz a vertical red line of pixels formed on screen. The higher the refresh rate, the more red and vibrant it became. These are NOT guaranteed to overclock. Its all luck.
> 
> My second once could not go past 96hz without artifacts. I am on my third once and it does 120hz just fine, but I have the darkening issue everyone else seems to have at that refresh rate.


Isn't there a special version that has some kind of special chip in it installed that can be bought and is guaranteed 120hz(?), I think the seller was overlord or something?
So first unit had 60hz, 2nd unit was flawless gaming 96hz(?) & third unit is good at 120hz?

I remember reading about the darkening issue and is this the same thing that was able to fix with tape fix?

Was long time ago I read about the korea displays but I think there was a 120hz guaranteed version and some kind of tape fix.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> Isn't there a special version that has some kind of special chip in it installed that can be bought and is guaranteed 120hz(?), I think the seller was overlord or something?
> So first unit had 60hz, 2nd unit was flawless gaming 96hz(?) & third unit is good at 120hz?
> 
> I remember reading about the darkening issue and is this the same thing that was able to fix with tape fix?
> 
> Was long time ago I read about the korea displays but I think there was a 120hz guaranteed version and some kind of tape fix.


The overlord models work and they do sell the right PCB. However, there never was, and never has been guaranteed 120hz Korean 1440p monitor - none. The tape fix is for backlight bleeding, not the darkening and uniformity issues that come with overclocks.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> The overlord models work and they do sell the right PCB. However, there never was, and never has been guaranteed 120hz Korean 1440p monitor - none. The tape fix is for backlight bleeding, not the darkening and uniformity issues that come with overclocks.


so the overlord 27" is it possible that one aswell only is 60hz at most?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> so the overlord 27" is it possible that one aswell only is 60hz at most?


All of the Overlord x270oc are tested to 96hz, but are still not guaranteed to run at anything over 60hz. Possible that an x270oc is limited to 60hz, yes, but probable, no.


----------



## shadowland31

URGENT: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Matte-27-Slim-Qnix-QX2710-Evolution-II-LED-PLS-2560x1440-QHD-Monitor-DVI-D-/321237616203?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4acb41064b

Is this a good seller for this monitor? He came from nowhere with a 300 dollar version... Is this the same version? The one that can OC and everything? Also does anyone have experience with this seller? Is he good? Please answer ASAP! I'm buying my build NOW!

Thanks


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> URGENT: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Matte-27-Slim-Qnix-QX2710-Evolution-II-LED-PLS-2560x1440-QHD-Monitor-DVI-D-/321237616203?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4acb41064b
> 
> Is this a good seller for this monitor? He came from nowhere with a 300 dollar version... Is this the same version? The one that can OC and everything? Also does anyone have experience with this seller? Is he good? Please answer ASAP! I'm buying my build NOW!
> 
> Thanks


YES!


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> URGENT: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Matte-27-Slim-Qnix-QX2710-Evolution-II-LED-PLS-2560x1440-QHD-Monitor-DVI-D-/321237616203?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4acb41064b
> 
> Is this a good seller for this monitor? He came from nowhere with a 300 dollar version... Is this the same version? The one that can OC and everything? Also does anyone have experience with this seller? Is he good? Please answer ASAP! I'm buying my build NOW!
> 
> Thanks


Yeah it is legit.

Buy it now before they raise the price!


----------



## snowpetrel

I bought my screen from him, had no issues


----------



## shadowland31

Got that monitor and it came today, I will post pictures of it soon when I get the whole build up. Question though... Will the BLB show right after I unpack it? Because I have none if that's the case.


----------



## cubebomb

I would like to share my experience. I bought these same monitors from here.

http://www.2560x1440monitor.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=17
$320 and free shipping no dead pixels.

They came in 2 days from south Korea. I was impressed. I am in Jersey too, not California. So that was pretty fast i thought. UPS rocks.

I got the free dead pixels ones since i would kill a midgit if i see a dead pixel.

I have 2x 680 SLI.

EVGA 680 have 1 DVI-D and one DVI-I

I have both of them connected to just one card and they both run just fine.
I have switched them around and they run perfectly well with no problem at all. NO Ocing.

I used the CRU and nvidia patcher.

In CRU i only added 2 profiles of 120hz to each monitor. I restarted and i was allowed to change it at --Screen Resolution --->advance settings--- One of them was Green and the other one worked perfectly well but it increased contrast which is super hard to adjust with software. It looks like it increases contrast at the hardware level.

Well, i then went ahead and opened Nvidia control Panel
1- change resolution
2- selected the first monitor and clicked on *customize
3-create Custom resolution
4- change Refresh Herts and save it.

I saved a 75hz, 85hz, 96hz 100hz and 120hz.

75 85 96 and 100 worked i Monitor one.

120hz would make everything green so i stepped it down to 100hz and have successful running dual 1440p Qnix 2710 revolution ii mattes looking hot and supersmooth.

reading text is smooth and playing video games at 1440p just blows me away.

happy with the purchase.

hope this helps anyone. shoot me a pm for further questions.


----------



## s74r1

I found the sweet spot for mine was at 90Hz even though it does up to 136Hz. The higher you go with overclocking, the poorer the color quality becomes. (looks more washed out, and starts to show some color banding as you ramp the gamma up further to compensate). I'm currently using 1.08 gamma in nvidia control panel for 90Hz.

Mine had some bad BLB on bottom but I somewhat fixed it by opening it up and bending the panel more flat and wedging some stuff near the front to push it in more. QNIX has some really poor assembly workers. I only had 1 dead pixel which is practically indistinguishable from a microscopic piece of dirt at the very bottom left edge, basically needed a magnifying glass to see it. Overall pretty pleased with it.

Has anyone else purchased a squaretrade warranty on these? do they even cover it? I spent $50 on a warranty but their site doesn't list QNIX as a brand when registering it.


----------



## passinos

should I buy squartrade through ebay or direct from squaretrade (I have a coupon, not sure it will work through ebay).

Going with Green-sum for a Matte finish at $319.

Thanks


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passinos*
> 
> should I buy squartrade through ebay or direct from squaretrade (I have a coupon, not sure it will work through ebay).
> 
> Going with Green-sum for a Matte finish at $319.
> 
> Thanks


I'd say you're better off going through eBay in case there's any problems with it you should be able to get a refund. I'm still not entirely sure SquareTrade will cover these monitors since they don't even list the brand on the page you're supposed to register your product on, but I got one anyways. They wanted some proof of purchase BS that I never got around to sending them to register my monitor with.


----------



## passinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> I'd say you're better off going through eBay in case there's any problems with it you should be able to get a refund. I'm still not entirely sure SquareTrade will cover these monitors since they don't even list the brand on the page you're supposed to register your product on, but I got one anyways. They wanted some proof of purchase BS that I never got around to sending them to register my monitor with.


Thanks. I go ebay or amazon and pass on the squaretrade.

X-star DP2710 of Qnix QX2710..
I know they are the same but why the $30 difference.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passinos*
> 
> Thanks. I go ebay or amazon and pass on the squaretrade.
> 
> X-star DP2710 of Qnix QX2710..
> I know they are the same but why the $30 difference.


There is no difference in quality between them.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passinos*
> 
> Thanks. I go ebay or amazon and pass on the squaretrade.
> 
> X-star DP2710 of Qnix QX2710..
> I know they are the same but why the $30 difference.


They are the same panel, just a different stamp on the bezel. Go for which ever is cheaper, that's what I did and landed a Xstar for 279 shipped, it arrived pixel perfect, no back light bleed and overclocked to 120hz.


----------



## passinos

thanks Koehler and Storm....Reps to you


----------



## shadowland31

So is the BLB visible as soon as you unpack it? Or do you have to plug it in first, because my monitor came first before the rest of the build


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> So is the BLB visible as soon as you unpack it? Or do you have to plug it in first, because my monitor came first before the rest of the build


No, the monitor has to be turned on


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> So is the BLB visible as soon as you unpack it? Or do you have to plug it in first, because my monitor came first before the rest of the build


BLB should be insignificant unless you happen to be a very unlucky customer.


----------



## shadowland31

Thank you, So I have another question. Hows the 1920x1080 output on this monitor? Does it look natural or is it all unbalanced and stretched out looking?


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowland31*
> 
> Thank you, So I have another question. Hows the 1920x1080 output on this monitor? Does it look natural or is it all unbalanced and stretched out looking?


It's blurry like any other monitor would be when pixel stretching. 1080p and 1440p are both 16:9 so there is no aspect ratio stretch if that's what you mean. Not sure why you'd want to run the monitor at 1080p though...


----------



## Zenophobe

Just ordered

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-FREE-EXPRESS-X-STAR-DP2710LED-27-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Matte-/321135502506?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac52ae4aa

Perfect Pixel version. Soon will have a Dell 27" 1920x1200 avail for sale!

$299 version

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matte-FREE-EXPRESS-X-STAR-DP2710LED-27-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Panel-Monitor-/330932578190?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d0d1e678e


----------



## sat1va

I ordered this one about a week ago, recently received and boy am i impressed! I was a little unsure when ordering due to all the stories of problems and sketchy build quality, but now i've never been so sure about a purchase!

Build quality is much better than i expected, feels / looks solid and quite well made. The notoriously wobbly stand is actually not that wobbly at all, i have to kick my desk or hit it with enough force to break bones for it to budge. A little exaggerated but yeah. The best thing about this monitor is the screen; mine came with no dead / stuck pixels (after a good 30 minutes of eyeing off every pixel with different coloured backgrounds) and no backlight bleeding whatsoever. This is my first IPS panel so i'm completely in awe of the colours on this, even at it's uncalibrated default settings.

Best thing of all though is the resolution for the price and the ability to overclock. I got mine running at 96hz, this seems to be a sweet spot - but with the ability to run 110hz comfortably. I leave mine at 96hz because the colours become very sublty darker, but it's pretty hard to notice.

I ordered the pixel perfect model from here http://www.2560x1440monitor.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=17&product_id=44 and i would recommend it to anyone.

Best purchase i've made for a while.

Now to sell the sammy!


----------



## Zenophobe

is anyone running 3 of these is a EyeFinity setup or surround gaming. How do you get around the dual link DVI if you video card has 1 Dual DVI 1 Display Port and 1 HDMI? I have an active Display port adaptor so I get that but what do you do for the HDMI? It is my understanding that HDMI won't do 2560X1440?? If anyone has an 3 2560x1440 setup I'd like to know how you did it and what video cards you are using. I currently have a Gigabyte 7970GHZ edition and looking to either crossfire it or go 290X when the custom coolers come out or even go 780ti. Really would like to 3x1 setup on these monitors.


----------



## Zarnx

Hi All

MAC LAPTOP FEEDBACK

I have just bought a 27" monitor marked on back of unit - model: QNIX 2710 LED DPORT

Via ebay from AccessoriesWhole mid december 2013 for £233 including delivery.
Full description in listing
QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll DPort [Matte] 27" 2560x1440 PLS Panel DP PC Monitor

With Mac laptops problems in getting monitor to work, to get computer to recognise a second screen is present and get the monitor out of power saving mode indicated by a small message on screen. Seemed to be a dud unit.

As previously stated in the thread. There are 5 buttons on right hand side bottom of bezel. The left hand is faintly marked BRI+.on bezel. When connected to a mac laptop on pressing this button the monitor will cycle through the connections. when you have arrived at the same cable as you are using after a couple of seconds pressing again gets signal on screen.

Not read all the thread but as it helped get the display working here is my feed back on this purchase and some points learnt on the purchase of a 30" Crossover some months ago.

Apple mini display port and USB power DVI cable.
Macbook pro 13' mid 2010 2.4GHz 8GB 1067 MHz DDR3, NVIDIA GeForce 3200 256MB OSX10.7.5
which already worked well with a crossover 30" with apple dual display port cable .
Worked well with same cable

Mini Displayport to display port cable
Also worked well with a cheap mini display port to display port cable. £6.75 cable from Amazon UK.
StarTech.com Mini DisplayPort to DisplayPort Adapter Cable - Video/Audio Cable - Mini-DisplayPort (M) - 20 pin DisplayPort (M) - 1.8 m - Latched

Note with this cable has a release button on display port end and to remove from the back of the monitor you will need to insert and twist a fork handle between the cable and case of monitor to depress the release catch on the cable.

This cheap cable also worked well with a
Macbook air 11" late 2013 basic model OSX 10.9.1
and
Macbook pro retina 13" late 2013 2.6Ghz , 8GB, Graphics Intel Iris 1024 MB . OSX10.9.1
Not commenting or compared the quality of signal just saying that it works and looks ok.

HDMI
I also bought from Amazon UK a £7.45 HDMI cable
Cablesson Advanced High Speed 1.5m (1.5 meter) HDMI to HDMI Cable with Ethernet 1.4a Version 1080p FULL HD LCD PLASMA & LED TV's AND ALSO SUPPORTS 3D for XBOX 360 SONY PS3 SKY VIRGIN BOX DVD Blu-ray Nintendo Wii U

When connected to the Macbook pro 13" retina late 2013 the monitor gives a message "HDMI Input out of range. Optimun Resolution 1440 X 900 60 hz"
Also the touching the laptop case either side of the trackpad gives a strong tingling vibrating sensation -yes its gone live. Unplugging the HDMI cable from laptop and it instantly stops.

EBAY and PAYPAL currency conversion con
Make sure you buy a listing in the currency of your country. £ for UK. If you buy a US$ listed item ebay gives you an indicated price in £ yet on payment by Paypal a few minutes later Paypal gives you a much worse conversion rate and you end up paying £10 - £20 more. Its a Con as ebay own paypal yet always put a better indicative converted price on the listing than they will give you. A problem when listing only allows payment by Paypal

Dead Pixels
Guaranteed less than 3 in listing. Checked with a free app from the App Store called "screen utility" Could not see any obvious faults.

Import Duties
You do not have to pay import duties on monitors imported to UK from Korea when they are made in Korea.. However you do have to pay 20% Vat on price including packaging and transportation costs.

in summary a great screen for the price but what a hassle for want of a few simple instructions.

Enjoy


----------



## Roland2

I have set up three of these QX2710's in surround, using two GTX 780 TI's, so I can tell you it is possible. I connect two monitors to one of the cards, then the third on the other one. I don't currently have it set up because I'm waiting for my triple monitor stand. According to Gigabyte's web page the 7970GHZ has two mini DisplayPort connections. I'm not running AMD, so can't say for sure, but you should be able to run two monitors from the Mini-DP connections using active adaptors, and run the third from the DVI port. That was my plan when I was looking at the AMD 7990, then decided on the GTX 780's instead.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TelFiRE

That's awesome, 780 TI in SLI has got to be sick. But I have a micro-atx case so I'm stuck with one GPU (currently 780 but Stepping up to 780 TI). Does anyone know how this can work? I assume that I cannot hook up the third to my DVI cable on my mobo or it won't use my GPU. Would it work fine in surround if I got a HDMI or DisplayPort version of it or an adapter?


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> That's awesome, 780 TI in SLI has got to be sick. But I have a micro-atx case so I'm stuck with one GPU (currently 780 but Stepping up to 780 TI). Does anyone know how this can work? I assume that I cannot hook up the third to my DVI cable on my mobo or it won't use my GPU. Would it work fine in surround if I got a HDMI or DisplayPort version of it or an adapter?


You could use an active DisplayPort to Dual-Link DVI adapter, sure


----------



## TelFiRE

Cool, one more question, is it fine to run 3x1080 on these for particularly demanding games? I noticed on my single QX2710 I can't really do 1080 in desktop mode, but in games it seems to work fine.


----------



## Broseidon

I don't see any reason why you couldn't - not sure what you mean though, haven't had that issue with mine


----------



## Fredalbob

I was really nervous about ordering one of these, but then came across ipsledmonitors.

They're located really close to me (they're in CA and I'm in AZ) and their warranty gives me piece of mind. Not so much concerned about dead pixels as I am back light bleed.
"IPSLEDMONITORS.com will cover dead pixels (any amount), uneven backlighting or discoloration, total backlight or screen failure, screen flickering or any intermittent screen display issues."

I think I would lose my head if the seller wanted me to ship it back to Korea.

Anyhow, going to order tomorrow when I get paid. Will update when I receive the monitor.


----------



## OC1000

I first tried using a hdmi-dvi adapter to see if it will work from my HMDI cable, and it did not.. there were some random lines of various colours, then nothing. It is stated in several places that it will not work with any adapters - it needs a straight Dual Link DVI cable from the graphics card and of course into the monitor. You can purchase this monitor (QX2710) with a board upgrade which includes HDMI and displayport as well I believe - for another $80 or so.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC1000*
> 
> I first tried using a hdmi-dvi adapter to see if it will work from my HMDI cable, and it did not.. there were some random lines of various colours, then nothing. It is stated in several places that it will not work with any adapters - it needs a straight Dual Link DVI cable from the graphics card and of course into the monitor. You can purchase this monitor (QX2710) with a board upgrade which includes HDMI and displayport as well I believe - for another $80 or so.


I have used this with an Active DisplayPort adaptor with my laptop, and it works fine. Be sure to get one that can handle the data rate. I have the Accell brand. the 2B model doesn't work, you need the 7B model.

Edit: I have also read that the multi adaptor monitors don't overclock very well compared to the DVI only ones.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweetheej*
> 
> I would love your opinions. What do you think about QNIX QX2710 Perfect Matt at $ 327.90 ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=221233250459


It's the same matte finish monitor we've been seeing for a while. I wouldn't spend the extra for Perfect Pixel. I have three of these monitors, one a perfect pixel, the other two are not. I have no bad pixels on any of them. This has been commented on many times. So, you can save $20-$30, and go with the non-perfect pixel. You can do a search on here for the seller and see if there are any bad reviews, but I seem to recall people having a favorable opinion.


----------



## Ir0n

Hi all! I just ordered one of these and it came in today and is flawless no bleeding no dead pixels that I can see..
anyways I went to overclock it and for some reason my res isn't showing up!

only one is and that's 80hz I can add the 60hz back as well and it will show up, but no other res will show up with a higher refresh rate..

I'm pretty sure they all should show up right? but it doesn't mean they'll work I know, but they should at least be showing up.. :[

I fixed it I love this thing


----------



## bigsnyder

What did you get (X-Star or Qnix) and from where? How long did it take to ship?


----------



## Ir0n

I got the qnix evo II I got it running at 120hz with out any problems what so ever I got it in about 4 days after i ordered it

I got it from this guy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321237632896?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Fredalbob

Seller: http://ipsledmonitors.com/
Ordered: 1/8/2014
Received: 1/13/2014

*Packaging*

Upon arrival the monitor was triple bubble wrapped on the outside of the box. In the box the monitor was held in place with two large Styrofoam blocks. (Standard monitor packaging)
Was very happy with the shipping, no damage on the box what-so-ever.

*Setting Up*

Monitor is very easy to setup. The stand is not as bad as I thought it would be, but it you have a wobbly desk I would suggest you invest in a new one. All this stand is a plastic base held together by one hand tightened screw on the bottom. The plug is Korean, but comes with an adapter. The cord is fairly long and didn't have any troubles reaching from one side of my desk to another, this was a concern as I have a fairly large desk. (~6ft)

*Install*

At first I was a tad bit concerned as I plugged in my monitor and the blue light was just blinking with no picture. I've never encountered a monitor in which I have to restart to my computer upon first hooking it up to get it to work. I used the DVI cable they provided and it works fantastic.

*Problems*

My only problem I have with the monitor is a huge yellow glow at the bottom right of my screen. (http://i.imgur.com/0tATY8b.jpg) Lowering the brightness helped with this a bit, but still very noticeable on darker colors. I was worried this would happen, which is why I went through IPSLEDMONITORS and not another seller. I have contacted them about it and will update later when I get a replacement. Otherwise that there are no stuck or dead pixels. I don't like the glossy bezel, when I get a replacement I like I will probably paint it matte black.

*Overclocking 120HZ*

I had no issues overclocking to 120HZ at first. The only noticeable difference is that the screen gets darker, which can be corrected with Windows 7 gamma calibration/brightness buttons on the monitor. After about 12 hours there started to be slight flicker in the top right hand corner. Hardly noticeable except on bright colors. Setting it back down to a lower hertz corrected this issue.

For the price? Couldn't ask for a better monitor. I got the 3 year additional warranty through IPSLEDMONITORS as well.
I'll post another update when I receive my replacement


----------



## Spartan F8

The flicker can be fixed by switching the polarity to + + instead of + - This happens a lot when there are other screens connected with an overclocked panel.


----------



## play2lose

So e-goliath had this on sale for $288 which is the lowest I've seen since I've been looking into buying one so I went for it. I wanted the matte version, it didn't specify which one it was but I just figured it would be matte as that's the most popular option.

I got it (amazingly fast) and unfortunately it's the tempered glass version -_-

I wouldn't mind if it was glossy...but this glass is horrible. It just washes out the colors (especially blacks) and the reflections are insane. I have a Panasonic ST60 plasma (and plasmas are known for their glossy reflectiveness) and I have this monitor set up right in front of my TV, and with a dim lamp on in the other corner of my room, my plasma looks pure black I can't see any reflection...but this monitor practically looks like a mirror still lol. Even with all the lights off the glass still washes out the blacks.

Does anyone know if the glass layer is easily removed? It's not part of the bezel like on the Shimian. I read one post that said they removed their glass easily by taking the bezel off and then lifting it off. Another person said that the glass is bonded to the screen and can't (easily) be removed.

Edit: Not to mention I've got a few specs of dust basically DEAD center under the glass. They're about 3-4 pixels big. Luckily the only dead pixel is at the very top left of the screen.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *play2lose*
> 
> So e-goliath had this on sale for $288 which is the lowest I've seen since I've been looking into buying one so I went for it. I wanted the matte version, it didn't specify which one it was but I just figured it would be matte as that's the most popular option.
> 
> I got it (amazingly fast) and unfortunately it's the tempered glass version -_-
> 
> I wouldn't mind if it was glossy...but this glass is horrible. It just washes out the colors (especially blacks) and the reflections are insane. I have a Panasonic ST60 plasma (and plasmas are known for their glossy reflectiveness) and I have this monitor set up right in front of my TV, and with a dim lamp on in the other corner of my room, my plasma looks pure black I can't see any reflection...but this monitor practically looks like a mirror still lol. Even with all the lights off the glass still washes out the blacks.
> 
> Does anyone know if the glass layer is easily removed? It's not part of the bezel like on the Shimian. I read one post that said they removed their glass easily by taking the bezel off and then lifting it off. Another person said that the glass is bonded to the screen and can't (easily) be removed.
> 
> Edit: Not to mention I've got a few specs of dust basically DEAD center under the glass. They're about 3-4 pixels big. Luckily the only dead pixel is at the very top left of the screen.


If you check out this forum: http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star, you'll see discussions on removing the glass, and what you may, or may not find underneath.


----------



## passinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigsnyder*
> 
> What did you get (X-Star or Qnix) and from where? How long did it take to ship?


Matte xstar from dreamseller
279$ about 2 months ago.

7 calendar days.

No issues. 120hz


----------



## Coreda

Although they apparently share the same panel I read that only the QNIX is affected by image retention ("burn-in") issues. Is this true, or does the X-Star also have IR?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coreda*
> 
> Although they apparently share the same panel I read that only the QNIX is affected by image retention ("burn-in") issues. Is this true, or does the X-Star also have IR?


The people who have taken them apart say they are identical. Even had one person order the X-Star, had it say X-star on the box, but be a QNIX. They are supposedly made by the same company, in the same factory, just one bezel has X-star, the other has QNIX. So if one has an image retention issue, they are both susceptible to it.


----------



## herericc

coreda, I used my QNIX nonstop while doing a programming assignemtn for about 12h straight, and the window around my VM was burnt in slightly after. the problem was gone after about 12h of the monitor being off after i ran a youtube noise video.

TLDR the burn in is temporary and only occurs if an image isn't moved for ~10h


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herericc*
> 
> coreda, I used my QNIX nonstop while doing a programming assignemtn for about 12h straight, and the window around my VM was burnt in slightly after. the problem was gone after about 12h of the monitor being off after i ran a youtube noise video.
> 
> TLDR the burn in is temporary and only occurs if an image isn't moved for ~10h


I had a bit of image retention after only about 2~3 hours, so 10 is a stretch - but it's only temporary, like you said.


----------



## teenpercent

I got the qnix qx2710 led evolution ll SE

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131095618252

I think there is no difference with non SE.

Insanely fast shipping!!! Very good price / performance.

Very satisfied with the monitor so far.


----------



## darxider

^ no dead/stuck pixels? any backlight bleeding?


----------



## darren456

Hi guys been wanting one of these a long time.

i have two questions first one is i have a Radeon 5850 will this work for this monitor?

second id where should i buys this monitor?

thanks in advance

I bought a dell ultasharp 24 last year and sent it back to amazon because the monitor i have now and have had 4 years has better IQ

Is a HP LP2475w and i am affraid do buy monitor now that wont be a upgrade.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah pretty sure 5850 has the dual link DVI needed but as far as GPU power for this many pixels…it's pushing it. If you're a gamer, that is.


----------



## darren456

i read on a couple selling monitors on ebay that the radeon 5850 would not work
thanks i found a thread that basically says my 5850 would have hard time running games at that resolution so i would need to upgrade gpu before buying one of these


----------



## TelFiRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darren456*
> 
> i read on a couple selling monitors on ebay that the radeon 5850 would not work
> thanks i found a thread that basically says my 5850 would have hard time running games at that resolution so i would need to upgrade gpu before buying one of these


I ran 1440 on a 5750 for a long time. Not sure about compatibility issues, but as far as having enough power, if you're on all low settings and no anti-aliasing, 1440 is doable for most games (and by doable I mean 30 or so FPS, which I'd consider playable).


----------



## wrigleyvillain

A definite good plan to upgrade I think; help get the most out of your new monitor. 5000 series long in the tooth anyway by 2014. Hey not having to spend $500+ on a sweet high res display is that much more cash towards GPU upgrade.


----------



## hak8or

So, does anyone know what is up with the SE model? Is it the same as the non SE models?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hak8or*
> 
> So, does anyone know what is up with the SE model? Is it the same as the non SE models?


They appear to be identical(the panels and bezels are) but the SE edition is gloating that it is overclockable. Looks like a marketing ploy to me but the price is not any different so i don't know what the reasoning is to try and pretend they are different. Maybe they are simply referring to a new batch of panels they got in(could be better binned like all A or -A).


----------



## tmuezzin

I am having a strange issue with this monitor and a 290x. When i try to overclock my 290x using 200mv voltage, any game i play will instantly cause corruptions on the screen. This was not the case on my previous monitor (benq) so i know it is down to the Qnix. This happens at any refresh rate even on default 60hz. Its really strange since i dont understand why increasing the voltage on my 290x would effect the monitor :S Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmuezzin*
> 
> I am having a strange issue with this monitor and a 290x. When i try to overclock my 290x using 200mv voltage, any game i play will instantly cause corruptions on the screen. This was not the case on my previous monitor (benq) so i know it is down to the Qnix. This happens at any refresh rate even on default 60hz. Its really strange since i dont understand why increasing the voltage on my 290x would effect the monitor :S Any help would be appreciated.


Maybe your card's OC just can't keep up with the increase in pixels? Was your old monitor 1080p?


----------



## Fredalbob

Just wanted to give an update.

I received my replacement monitor today from IPSLEDMONITORS.com

I had to pay for shipping back to California, which is fine. It was about $20.
When they received my monitor, they put an order in for another one.
Only took 1 day to get here from Korea, which is amazing.

Upon receiving my monitor is is impeccable. No stuck pixels and the backlight bleed is almost non-existent.
Overall they were very friendly and quick to get me my replacement monitor.

Old Monitor:


http://imgur.com/0tATY8b


Replacement Monitor:


http://imgur.com/uPKlEGT


I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

The new monitor is perfect for me. Nice one you got there man! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fredalbob*
> 
> Just wanted to give an update.
> 
> I received my replacement monitor today from IPSLEDMONITORS.com
> 
> I had to pay for shipping back to California, which is fine. It was about $20.
> When they received my monitor, they put an order in for another one.
> Only took 1 day to get here from Korea, which is amazing.
> 
> Upon receiving my monitor is is impeccable. No stuck pixels and the backlight bleed is almost non-existent.
> Overall they were very friendly and quick to get me my replacement monitor.
> 
> Old Monitor:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0tATY8b
> 
> 
> Replacement Monitor:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uPKlEGT
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with my purchase.


Mine looked more like your first picture when I first got it. The cause of BLB in these monitors is usually due to a bent panel or improper installation into the frame. (The LED's are actually on the left and right sides of the panel with the back of the panel having little nubs to "catch" the light). I had to open it up, bend the panel more flat, and wedge some stuff inside the casing to put pressure on the front. still not as good as your second picture but you get what you pay for... (I bought directly from a korean seller). I'm glad you were able to return yours more easily.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hak8or*
> 
> So, does anyone know what is up with the SE model? Is it the same as the non SE models?


I was wondering the same thing, so I asked.

Qnix QX2710 monitor has 0~3 dead/stuck pixels.
Qnix QX2710 SE monitor has 0~5 dead/stuck pixels.

Proof: http://i.imgur.com/soXdNJu.png

I just got my QNIX QX2710 SE today, $289 from accessorieswhole. No dead pixels, minimal backlight bleed. 118Hz auto timing. Anyone still on the fence, just buy it!

Now the questions. Could anyone point me to some good ICC profiles? A pair of 96Hz & 120Hz as I can't seem to find a good 120Hz...

How about a thread with CRU timings? I was able to get 120Hz without artifacts and apparently less image retention after fighting with the timings for a while, although testufo.com is saying I'm getting sync errors and I can definitely see the stutters in videos and games.


----------



## bananax

What's the best place to pick up an overclockable non-matt model? that will ship to the great stat... country of Canada.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bananax*
> 
> What's the best place to pick up an overclockable non-matt model? that will ship to the great stat... country of Canada.


Unfortunately, the Glossy Qnix has gone out of manufacturing.

I have searched for hours and hours to find the Glossy edition under 470 USD and could not. It is sold out permanently everywhere. This includes Newegg, Amazon, Ebay, and a bunch other retailers. After waiting since December 13th for it to go back in stock I decided to bite the bullet and buy Matte.

Here lies the last sane listing of the Glossy Qnix. It was $470 until today, now it's just stupid.. ($540) http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-2-27-2560x1440-WQHD-Samsung-PLS-Monitor/140934439651?

As for the tempered glass edition, I'm not even going to give a link for that. Tempered glass is completely awful. Steer clear of that.

You're left with this for $289 (319 CAD) http://www.ebay.com/itm/QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-SE-Matte-27-2560x1440-SAMSUNG-PLS-WQHD-PC-Monitor-/131095618252?

You'll be sad for like 5 minutes that you didn't get glossy, then you'll apply some ICC profiles, set it to 96Hz with CRU and get lost in it's gaze before you're even done overclocking it.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing, so I asked.
> 
> Qnix QX2710 monitor has 0~3 dead/stuck pixels.
> Qnix QX2710 SE monitor has 0~5 dead/stuck pixels.
> 
> Proof: http://i.imgur.com/soXdNJu.png
> 
> I just got my QNIX QX2710 SE today, $289 from accessorieswhole. No dead pixels, minimal backlight bleed. 118Hz auto timing. Anyone still on the fence, just buy it!
> 
> Now the questions. Could anyone point me to some good ICC profiles? A pair of 96Hz & 120Hz as I can't seem to find a good 120Hz...
> 
> How about a thread with CRU timings? I was able to get 120Hz without artifacts and apparently less image retention after fighting with the timings for a while, although testufo.com is saying I'm getting sync errors and I can definitely see the stutters in videos and games.


The OP of teh club thread has the largest collection of ICC profiles. CRU thread:
http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU


----------



## cookieboyeli

Thanks, I found the official thread and used some from there that are for 22 brightness. It's just what I'm looking for since I feel like I've been staring at the sun. I just upgraded my contacts prescription too so I'm really tripping now.

Are they more accurate there? I sure like accuracy. I can't actually find them though. There's 68 pages...


----------



## bananax

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-SE-Matte-27-2560x1440-SAMSUNG-PLS-WQHD-PC-Monitor-/131095618252?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e85e862cc

So this one will overclock?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bananax*
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-SE-Matte-27-2560x1440-SAMSUNG-PLS-WQHD-PC-Monitor-/131095618252?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e85e862cc
> 
> So this one will overclock?


yes


----------



## cookieboyeli

That much is not normal at all. That is atrocious. You will have to argue about it a little bit before they exchange. INSIST ON IT! I've seen a couple other instances like this with the ebay sellers and you have to argue to get a refund even when it is that bad. I cannot stress this enough.


----------



## Nedthroe

I too just purchased from accessorieswhole and got a crappy monitor with bad bleed and horizontal lines with dark backgrounds. Will these sellers send replacements for defective monitors or will I have to pay the return shipping. Accessorieswhole is offering me a partial refund for my "inconvenience"



http://imgur.com/lV3SL9k


----------



## Jetlitheone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedthroe*
> 
> I too just purchased from accessorieswhole and got a crappy monitor with bad bleed and horizontal lines with dark backgrounds. Will these sellers send replacements for defective monitors or will I have to pay the return shipping. Accessorieswhole is offering me a partial refund for my "inconvenience"
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/lV3SL9k


Report it to paypal.

SNAD

significantly not as described. That's defective.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweetheej*
> 
> dream-seller on ebay will have a great deal on X-star at $ 279.00 after 7 hours from now on !
> What a surprise!


You look like a bot when you post text like that in both threads. I thought you were until I realized I replied to you earlier haha. Thanks for telling us though! Paid $289 a week ago so I'm not mad!


----------



## ackblom

I ordered the SE edition from Accesorieswhole and got a right dud









Stuck red pixel right in the middle of the screen and at least 5 big pieces of dust around it:



http://imgur.com/2b8P14L




http://imgur.com/AOtTGYU


Each piece of dust is around 5 pixels big and very perceivable.

Also, the monitor suffers from terrible horizontal banding:



http://imgur.com/xQrE3T2


I was prepared to get some stuck/dead pixels or backlight bleed but this is too much - it equals getting a monitor with +25 dead pixels in the centre part of the screen.

The only good sides are no backlight bleed and great uniformity. Also, the monitor overclocks to 96Hz but doesn't want to go above that. Tried better quality DVI-D lead with the same result. It simply refuses to go above 96Hz even though the auction clearly states it's overclockable to 120Hz.

The seller offered a partial refund but even if they offered to refund 75% of what I paid, I wouldn't keep that monitor. It's simply a pain to look at.

Has any of you had to return one of those monitors from the UK? How do I go about getting my tax back?


----------



## Jetlitheone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ackblom*
> 
> I ordered the SE edition from Accesorieswhole and got a right dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck red pixel right in the middle of the screen and at least 5 big pieces of dust around it:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2b8P14L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/AOtTGYU
> 
> 
> Each piece of dust is around 5 pixels big and very perceivable.
> 
> Also, the monitor suffers from terrible horizontal banding:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xQrE3T2
> 
> 
> I was prepared to get some stuck/dead pixels or backlight bleed but this is too much - it equals getting a monitor with +25 dead pixels in the centre part of the screen.
> 
> The only good sides are no backlight bleed and great uniformity. Also, the monitor overclocks to 96Hz but doesn't want to go above that. Tried better quality DVI-D lead with the same result. It simply refuses to go above 96Hz even though the auction clearly states it's overclockable to 120Hz.
> 
> The seller offered a partial refund but even if they offered to refund 75% of what I paid, I wouldn't keep that monitor. It's simply a pain to look at.
> 
> Has any of you had to return one of those monitors from the UK? How do I go about getting my tax back?


That's unacceptable.

Honestly go through paypal


----------



## pieman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Unfortunately, the Glossy Qnix has gone out of manufacturing.
> 
> I have searched for hours and hours to find the Glossy edition under 470 USD and could not. It is sold out permanently everywhere. This includes Newegg, Amazon, Ebay, and a bunch other retailers. After waiting since December 13th for it to go back in stock I decided to bite the bullet and buy Matte.
> 
> Here lies the last sane listing of the Glossy Qnix. It was $470 until today, now it's just stupid.. ($540) http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-2-27-2560x1440-WQHD-Samsung-PLS-Monitor/140934439651?
> 
> As for the tempered glass edition, I'm not even going to give a link for that. Tempered glass is completely awful. Steer clear of that.
> 
> You're left with this for $289 (319 CAD) http://www.ebay.com/itm/QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-SE-Matte-27-2560x1440-SAMSUNG-PLS-WQHD-PC-Monitor-/131095618252?
> 
> You'll be sad for like 5 minutes that you didn't get glossy, then you'll apply some ICC profiles, set it to 96Hz with CRU and get lost in it's gaze before you're even done overclocking it.


I got a tempered glass Qnix...it's great...no problems at all. No dead pix, very little BLB...no probems with the glass. Not sure how it's "completely awful".


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Unfortunately, the Glossy Qnix has gone out of manufacturing.
> 
> I have searched for hours and hours to find the Glossy edition under 470 USD and could not. It is sold out permanently everywhere. This includes Newegg, Amazon, Ebay, and a bunch other retailers. After waiting since December 13th for it to go back in stock I decided to bite the bullet and buy Matte.
> 
> Here lies the last sane listing of the Glossy Qnix. It was $470 until today, now it's just stupid.. ($540) http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-2-27-2560x1440-WQHD-Samsung-PLS-Monitor/140934439651?
> 
> As for the tempered glass edition, I'm not even going to give a link for that. Tempered glass is completely awful. Steer clear of that.
> 
> You're left with this for $289 (319 CAD) http://www.ebay.com/itm/QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-SE-Matte-27-2560x1440-SAMSUNG-PLS-WQHD-PC-Monitor-/131095618252?
> 
> You'll be sad for like 5 minutes that you didn't get glossy, then you'll apply some ICC profiles, set it to 96Hz with CRU and get lost in it's gaze before you're even done overclocking it.


You can get Qnix Glossy, but you have to get a perfect pixel and they are over $600.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=Qnix+QX2710+glossy+perfect


----------



## Cyalume

Just received mine. I'm really not used to ghosting like this; My previous monitor barely had it. I mean, it was there, but it wasn't as pronounced. Is there a way to sort of patch up the ghosting? I can't imagine it being suitable for FPS play as it is.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> Just received mine. I'm really not used to ghosting like this; My previous monitor barely had it. I mean, it was there, but it wasn't as pronounced. Is there a way to sort of patch up the ghosting? I can't imagine it being suitable for FPS play as it is.


This concerns me. I have a Crossover 27q IPS 1440p panel that I've been pretty happy gaming on. I don't notice ghosting while playing FPS, IF I'm not actively ooking for it. I was planning on buying a Qnix or X-Star and overclocking it to have a better gaming experience. So I am also waiting for feedback from FPS gamers on this issue. I assumed an overclocked panel would be better than my Crossover at 60hz.

thanks!


----------



## Jetlitheone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> This concerns me. I have a Crossover 27q IPS 1440p panel that I've been pretty happy gaming on. I don't notice ghosting while playing FPS, IF I'm not actively ooking for it. I was planning on buying a Qnix or X-Star and overclocking it to have a better gaming experience. So I am also waiting for feedback from FPS gamers on this issue. I assumed an overclocked panel would be better than my Crossover at 60hz.
> 
> thanks!


It will be, dont know what this guy is talking about but this at 120hz is faster then my 2ms TN panel at 60hz


----------



## Cyalume

There is a very noticeable smearing of the mouse cursor as it moves on certain colors, such as the background color of this website. Mine is running at 60hz though. I'll note here that I literally just unboxed it, this thing is brand new: no messing with ICC yet or any of that. But yes, I do see smearing as it currently is.

It was extremely apparent when playing Spelunky. All the terrain seemed to shift/blur as I run around.

I've never heard of ghosting being a monitor defect, I assume its standard across all monitors of the same make and model. This monitor is otherwise perfect. No dead pixels, not a hint of backlight bleed in the slightest.


----------



## Stennan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> There is a very noticeable smearing of the mouse cursor as it moves on certain colors, such as the background color of this website. Mine is running at 60hz though. I'll note here that I literally just unboxed it, this thing is brand new: no messing with ICC yet or any of that. But yes, I do see smearing as it currently is.
> 
> It was extremely apparent when playing Spelunky. All the terrain seemed to shift/blur as I run around.
> 
> I've never heard of ghosting being a monitor defect, I assume its standard across all monitors of the same make and model. This monitor is otherwise perfect. No dead pixels, not a hint of backlight bleed in the slightest.


Are you coming from a fast tn panel before you got the PLS qnix? My display is inbound and ghosting sounds annoying considering the fact that I had planned to use it for gaming.


----------



## ackblom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedthroe*
> 
> I too just purchased from accessorieswhole and got a crappy monitor with bad bleed and horizontal lines with dark backgrounds. Will these sellers send replacements for defective monitors or will I have to pay the return shipping. Accessorieswhole is offering me a partial refund for my "inconvenience"
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/lV3SL9k


Which version did you get? Pixel perfect or SE?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetlitheone*
> 
> That's unacceptable.
> 
> Honestly go through paypal


Used eBay resolution centre. The seller, AccesoriesWhole, has been quite helpful so far. Sent the monitor back today. Now thinking about getting my tax back (it's £35 after all!) and going for the Pixel Perfect version. Does any of you know if the Pixel Perfect version suffers from the same horrible banding issue?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> There is a very noticeable smearing of the mouse cursor as it moves on certain colors, such as the background color of this website. Mine is running at 60hz though. I'll note here that I literally just unboxed it, this thing is brand new: no messing with ICC yet or any of that. But yes, I do see smearing as it currently is.
> 
> It was extremely apparent when playing Spelunky. All the terrain seemed to shift/blur as I run around.
> 
> I've never heard of ghosting being a monitor defect, I assume its standard across all monitors of the same make and model. This monitor is otherwise perfect. No dead pixels, not a hint of backlight bleed in the slightest.


This is interesting. I have three of these running in surround at 96hz, and do not have the ghosting or smearing you are talking about. I've played tomb raider, Battlefield 3 and 4, along with Warframe and Star Trek Online, and have not seen what you're describing. Have you tried a different cable?


----------



## Cyalume

The smearing is much more noticeable on blueish colors such as the background color of this website. Gaming has been a joy, though. Its not blur free entirely, but its more than acceptable, I'd think.

Try moving your mouse cursor on the dark-blue background of this website, and see if you can see any ghosting. Thats one place where I'm getting it.

EDIT: Seems to be dark colors and blues (light and dark) that does it. Can't really see it on white/lighter colors.


----------



## Roland2

I did that when I saw your earlier email. I have no ghosting that I can see.


----------



## Cyalume

Is it possible that my panel is defective, then?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> Is it possible that my panel is defective, then?


That's always a possibility, but I wouldn't consider it very likely. Ghosting is usually caused by a weak signal to the monitor. This could be caused by the cable or by electromagnetic interference. Have you tried a different cable as I recommended before? Some articles I've read have stated that something as simple as having the mouse cable wrapped around the video cable, or the video cable sitting on the power brick for the monitor, has caused ghosting. Also noted, just because the video cable worked with one monitor, doesn't mean it will work properly with another. Have you tried the monitor on another computer?


----------



## peterh88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ackblom*
> 
> I ordered the SE edition from Accesorieswhole and got a right dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck red pixel right in the middle of the screen and at least 5 big pieces of dust around it:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2b8P14L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/AOtTGYU
> 
> 
> Each piece of dust is around 5 pixels big and very perceivable.
> 
> Also, the monitor suffers from terrible horizontal banding:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xQrE3T2
> 
> 
> I was prepared to get some stuck/dead pixels or backlight bleed but this is too much - it equals getting a monitor with +25 dead pixels in the centre part of the screen.
> 
> The only good sides are no backlight bleed and great uniformity. Also, the monitor overclocks to 96Hz but doesn't want to go above that. Tried better quality DVI-D lead with the same result. It simply refuses to go above 96Hz even though the auction clearly states it's overclockable to 120Hz.
> 
> The seller offered a partial refund but even if they offered to refund 75% of what I paid, I wouldn't keep that monitor. It's simply a pain to look at.
> 
> Has any of you had to return one of those monitors from the UK? How do I go about getting my tax back?


Hi guys, I too have just received my monitor from *accessorieswhole*, and you can add me to the list of bad monitors.

Although mine isn't nearly as bad as *ackblom's*, it does however also suffer from the horrible horizontal banding.
My monitor looks very similar to the picture that ackblom posted (http://i.imgur.com/xQrE3T2.jpg), however it is slightly more emphasised by a light bleed hotspot near the bottom corner.
It is only visible on the left hand side of the screen, particularly towards the bottom area where the hotspot is.

It looks like I am the 4th person to report this issue in just the past couple of days, and it looks like they are all coming from *accessorieswhole.*
I'm not sure if it was a bad batch, which is why he is offering it for cheaper, but either way I am disappointed.

What do you guys think... should I return it? The monitor is perfect otherwise. But the banding really ruins it for me.

Any idea if this may be fixable... possibly with the light bleed fix?

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## pieman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> You can get Qnix Glossy, but you have to get a perfect pixel and they are over $600.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=Qnix+QX2710+glossy+perfect


Wow, how prices have gone up....I got mine (tempered glass) about 9-10 months ago...pix perfect from dreamseller for like 330.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pieman99*
> 
> Wow, how prices have gone up....I got mine (tempered glass) about 9-10 months ago...pix perfect from dreamseller for like 330.


Tempered is different than Glossy. Even the X-star Glossy is in the same price range as the Qnix.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Tempered is different than Glossy. Even the X-star Glossy is in the same price range as the Qnix.


The glossy panels are becoming scarce in stock thus the price has risen dramatically. The X-star and Qnix have the exact same panel so with this being a panel supply issue it stands to reason that the price increase would be uniform. Many have had no issues with the matte panel type since it is very light. I myself have both a glossy and matte panel, i can tell you there is not much difference due to how light it is. If you turn up the brightness on the glossy panel about 4 clicks above the glossy panel you can hardly tell they are different.

At this point the glossy panel is no better priced than overlord monitors or some catleap 2B offerings. I would either get the matte screen or you could get these guys www.emaxeon.com to ship to your area (which may or may not be worth the shipping costs overall). Outside of that i would definitely recommend getting overlord over a glossy Qnix. If you are going to pay roughly the same price you might as well get a good warranty, support and IPS (which has no gamma shift).


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> The glossy panels are becoming scarce in stock thus the price has risen dramatically. The X-star and Qnix have the exact same panel so with this being a panel supply issue it stands to reason that the price increase would be uniform. Many have had no issues with the matte panel type since it is very light. I myself have both a glossy and matte panel, i can tell you there is not much difference due to how light it is. If you turn up the brightness on the glossy panel about 4 clicks above the glossy panel you can hardly tell they are different.
> 
> At this point the glossy panel is no better priced than overlord monitors or some catleap 2B offerings. I would either get the matte screen or you could get these guys www.emaxeon.com to ship to your area (which may or may not be worth the shipping costs overall). Outside of that i would definitely recommend getting overlord over a glossy Qnix. If you are going to pay roughly the same price you might as well get a good warranty, support and IPS (which has no gamma shift).


I don't know about scare causing the prices to be high. You can still get a Monex for under $300 with a glossy. It uses the same PLS panel as the Qnix.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> I don't know about scare causing the prices to be high. You can still get a Monex for under $300 with a glossy. It uses the same PLS panel as the Qnix.


I have not to this date seen a break down of that monitor and the panel type been confirmed. This also could be attributed to the manufacturer or distributor that is assembling the rejected panels. Where the seller for xstar and Qnix could be supply limited, the vender of the monex could have a different or freshly acquired batch. And this point is IF they are the exact same panel.

So bottom line is that supply and demand is a bit more complicated than you just made it out to be.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> I have not to this date seen a break down of that monitor and the panel type been confirmed. This also could be attributed to the manufacturer or distributor that is assembling the rejected panels. Where the seller for xstar and Qnix could be supply limited, the vender of the monex could have a different or freshly acquired batch. And this point is IF they are the exact same panel.
> 
> So bottom line is that supply and demand is a bit more complicated than you just made it out to be.


Its the same panel, here is a in progress review.

http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/14903-monex-m27qsm-review-glossy-2560x1440-pls.html


----------



## Jetlitheone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Its the same panel, here is a in progress review.
> 
> http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/14903-monex-m27qsm-review-glossy-2560x1440-pls.html


Doesn't over clock though.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Its the same panel, here is a in progress review.
> 
> http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/14903-monex-m27qsm-review-glossy-2560x1440-pls.html


But this still does not discount my point(as i said already). Thank you for the confirmation they are the same panel.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetlitheone*
> 
> Doesn't over clock though.


Shouldn't make the price double, or more.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> But this still does not discount my point(as i said already). Thank you for the confirmation they are the same panel.


I just see no reason why Monex can sell a glossy at the $300 area and Qnix X-star cannot, or will not. That is all I am saying.


----------



## ackblom

I received my Pixel Perfect monitor from Accessorieswhole. It is pixel perfect indeed but it has colour uniformity problems that are visible on white backgrounds. Basically the colour temperature varies across the screen - the left part of it is visibly colder than the right part. The faulty panel that I sent back didn't seem to have that issue. Can any of you please check if white colour uniformity varies on your screens?


----------



## pieman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Tempered is different than Glossy. Even the X-star Glossy is in the same price range as the Qnix.


True...but when I was looking for mine back then...I was looking at Matte, Glossy, and Tempered...and the prices for regular (aka non-pix perfect) monitors ranged between roughly 285 to 310ish. Man things have gone up for Glossy.


----------



## Cyalume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ackblom*
> 
> I received my Pixel Perfect monitor from Accessorieswhole. It is pixel perfect indeed but it has colour uniformity problems that are visible on white backgrounds. Basically the colour temperature varies across the screen - the left part of it is visibly colder than the right part. The faulty panel that I sent back didn't seem to have that issue. Can any of you please check if white colour uniformity varies on your screens?


Color uniformity is fine here, but there is a dark patch in the bottom right corner of my screen. Still investigating whether or not I can actually do anything about it. What exactly do you mean when you say that the color uniformity is poor? Do you mean that its the difference between 3400k and 6500k?

I think problems with uniformity have been mentioned as solved by adjusting pixel clock rates somewhere earlier in the thread.


----------



## ackblom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> Color uniformity is fine here, but there is a dark patch in the bottom right corner of my screen. Still investigating whether or not I can actually do anything about it. What exactly do you mean when you say that the color uniformity is poor? Do you mean that its the difference between 3400k and 6500k?
> 
> I think problems with uniformity have been mentioned as solved by adjusting pixel clock rates somewhere earlier in the thread.


I mean this:

http://i.imgur.com/yOyPZpD.jpg

You can see a blue (8000K?) patch on the left side of the screen. It's difficult to take a good picture of it but it's very perceivable in reality. You can clearly see that there is some red tint to the whole screen except for that area and top right corner. The top right corner is not that bad though.


----------



## Cyalume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ackblom*
> 
> I mean this:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yOyPZpD.jpg
> 
> You can see a blue (8000K?) patch on the left side of the screen. It's difficult to take a good picture of it but it's very perceivable in reality. You can clearly see that there is some red tint to the whole screen except for that area and top right corner of it. The top right corner is not that bad though.


I can faintly see a patch of blue. I can't see the red, however. My only theory on the issue would be that it could have something to do with the red/blue shift inherent to IPS displays (PLS is a derivative of IPS/different implementation of it). If you view an IPS display from an off-angle, it tends to form a blue tint from the left, or a red tint from the right. On my last ASUS IPS panel, I could see both if I was viewing a black screen and also viewing the screen dead on (hence why I ditched said panel and moved on to the QNIX). Aside from that, I'm not too sure what could be causing your issue... I would run an advanced google search on the thread for "red tint".

You also appear to have some dark patches like I do. I think so, anyway, by glancing over the picture... Try looking closely in the bottom right corner of your screen on an all white background to see if the corner is a bit darker than the rest of the screen. I received my monitor from the same manufacturer (AccessoriesWhole).


----------



## ackblom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> I can faintly see a patch of blue. I can't see the red, however. My only theory on the issue would be that it could have something to do with the red/blue shift inherent to IPS displays (PLS is a derivative of IPS/different implementation of it). If you view an IPS display from an off-angle, it tends to form a blue tint from the left, or a red tint from the right. On my last ASUS IPS panel, I could see both if I was viewing a black screen and also viewing the screen dead on (hence why I ditched said panel and moved on to the QNIX). Aside from that, I'm not too sure what could be causing your issue... I would run an advanced google search on the thread for "red tint".
> 
> You also appear to have some dark patches like I do. I think so, anyway, by glancing over the picture... Try looking closely in the bottom right corner of your screen on an all white background to see if the corner is a bit darker than the rest of the screen. I received my monitor from the same manufacturer (AccessoriesWhole).


Yeah, I know IPS panels and downsides of this technology. I used to have Dell U2711 (terrible AG coating!) and then U2713H but it died recently. It had great uniformity (with uniformity compensation on), no red/yellow tint at all and just a bit of clouding from the bottom left corner which wasn't really visible due to IPS glow.

The previous QNIX was my first PLS panel. Unfortunately I had to send it back due to problems with horizontal banding and dust under the panel (5 pieces of dust and stuck red pixel in the centre of the screen). That monitor had the single best white point and uniformity that I've ever seen. It was even better than the U2713H and it had no red tint whatsoever. Would've kept it if it wasn't for the dust. Could probably live with the banding.

This colour temperature variation on the other hand is very perceivable when web browsing.

Also, you are right, the corners are slightly darker. They were on U2713H as well.


----------



## Cyalume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ackblom*
> 
> Yeah, I know IPS panels and downsides of this technology. I used to have Dell U2711 (terrible AG coating!) and then U2713H but it died recently. It had great uniformity (with uniformity compensation on), no red/yellow tint at all and just a bit of clouding from the bottom left corner which wasn't really visible due to IPS glow.
> 
> The previous QNIX was my first PLS panel. Unfortunately I had to send it back due to problems with horizontal banding and dust under the panel (5 pieces of dust and stuck red pixel in the centre of the screen). That monitor had the single best white point and uniformity that I've ever seen. It was even better than the U2713H and it had no red tint whatsoever. Would've kept it if it wasn't for the dust. Could probably live with the banding.
> 
> This colour temperature variation on the other hand is very perceivable when web browsing.
> 
> Also, you are right, the corners are slightly darker. They were on U2713H as well.


I just noticed that I get the same if I try to change the color temp to 3500k. The top right is a really bad orange, the top left is a blue tone.


----------



## ackblom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> I just noticed that I get the same if I try to change the color temp to 3500k. The top right is a really bad orange, the top left is a blue tone.


I get that big blue blob on the left side of my screen even with my colour temperature set to 6500K.


----------



## Cyalume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ackblom*
> 
> I get that big blue blob on the left side of my screen even with my colour temperature set to 6500K.


If it helps at all, the blobs go away almost entirely for me when I lower my hz. I encountered the blobs at 96hz at 3500k color temp. The same color temp at 6500k seems to produce no blobs; Try messing around with your timings. A few good methods have been posted in the main Korean monitor thread, IIRC.


----------



## ackblom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> If it helps at all, the blobs go away almost entirely for me when I lower my hz. I encountered the blobs at 96hz at 3500k color temp. The same color temp at 6500k seems to produce no blobs; Try messing around with your timings. A few good methods have been posted in the main Korean monitor thread, IIRC.


Thanks a lot. I'll try that as soon as I get home. As I said, I get that blue tint on the left side even at 60Hz/6500K so not sure if playing with timings will make it disappear but it's worth giving a try.


----------



## Cyalume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ackblom*
> 
> Thanks a lot. I'll try that as soon as I get home. As I said, I get that blue tint on the left side even at 60Hz/6500K so not sure if playing with timings will make it disappear but it's worth giving a try.


Try setting it to 3500k at 120hz; It'll expose basically all of the blobs. My top right corner in particular is terrible, so I suppose I now know why its a bit darker over there compared to the rest of the monitor. Hopefully theres a way to fix it.


----------



## vertigoflux

I got a QNIX in yesterday. I hooked it up to check it out and it just runs through a test mode. It runs it while I'm booting up and while I'm in Windows. No idea how to get it to stop. The settings for the monitor in Windows is 2560x1440 at 60Hz. I've moved the resolution up and down to see if that will change things and it doesn't.

I've reconnected the DVI-D cable multiple times to see if I just wasn't connecting it properly with no change. Windows recognizes that it is there at least. I've made sure I have the latest NVidia drivers for my 780. Any suggestions or help would be appreciated before I send it back.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vertigoflux*
> 
> I got a QNIX in yesterday. I hooked it up to check it out and it just runs through a test mode. It runs it while I'm booting up and while I'm in Windows. No idea how to get it to stop. The settings for the monitor in Windows is 2560x1440 at 60Hz. I've moved the resolution up and down to see if that will change things and it doesn't.
> 
> I've reconnected the DVI-D cable multiple times to see if I just wasn't connecting it properly with no change. Windows recognizes that it is there at least. I've made sure I have the latest NVidia drivers for my 780. Any suggestions or help would be appreciated before I send it back.


This is usually a cable issue. Have you tried a different cable? Are you using the cable that came with it?


----------



## Mellberg

I just got my QNIX and I have tried the whole day to get it to work. All I get is a red flashing light. Before windows starts the screen works, but as soon as windows starts it goes to black and the blue light turns to a flashing red. My graphics card is an Asus 7970 DCU2, so it got a Dual-Link DVI port.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mellberg*
> 
> I just got my QNIX and I have tried the whole day to get it to work. All I get is a red flashing light. Before windows starts the screen works, but as soon as windows starts it goes to black and the blue light turns to a flashing red. My graphics card is an Asus 7970 DCU2, so it got a Dual-Link DVI port.


is your cable a dual link dvi?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mellberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> is your cable a dual link dvi?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes, I use the cable that came with the screen.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mellberg*
> 
> Yes, I use the cable that came with the screen.


According to this forum: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?13983-Can-t-get-Dual-Link-DVI-to-work-on-7970-DCU-II, there is a selector switch on your video card that effects dual link capability, I would recommend trying it in both positions and see what happens.


----------



## Mellberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> According to this forum: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?13983-Can-t-get-Dual-Link-DVI-to-work-on-7970-DCU-II, there is a selector switch on your video card that effects dual link capability, I would recommend trying it in both positions and see what happens.


I have tried it in both positions. I only get picture in the one I use now.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mellberg*
> 
> I have tried it in both positions. I only get picture in the one I use now.


Ok, since you get a picture before windows starts, but not after, I suspect a driver issue. Have you tried starting in safe mode? Have you tried the monitor on a different computer? You could also try booting from a linux cd, and see it that works.


----------



## Mellberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> Ok, since you get a picture before windows starts, but not after, I suspect a driver issue. Have you tried starting in safe mode? Have you tried the monitor on a different computer? You could also try booting from a linux cd, and see it that works.


The screen works in safe mode, but removing the graphics driver and downloading the newest one didn't help.


----------



## Mellberg

I got the screen to work somehow, I don't really know how. Big thanks for everyone input!


----------



## senna89

Flickering noticeable in this model ?


----------



## pieman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Flickering noticeable in this model ?


Not with the one I got.


----------



## karkee

I orderd one for gaming http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-2-27-2560x1440-PLS-Monitor-Perfect-Pixel-Matte-/121110804377?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Do most of them do 120hz?


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> I orderd one for gaming http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-2-27-2560x1440-PLS-Monitor-Perfect-Pixel-Matte-/121110804377?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> Do most of them do 120hz?


It's basically like playing the lotto, it may or may not do 120hz. From what I've seen overclockable panels have an additional/different PCB that the non-overclockable ones don't. Mine does 110hz with no issues, so you might get lucky as well.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broseidon*
> 
> It's basically like playing the lotto, it may or may not do 120hz. From what I've seen overclockable panels have an additional/different PCB that the non-overclockable ones don't. Mine does 110hz with no issues, so you might get lucky as well.


The non-overclockable ones have the multi-input converter so you can connect to them with HDMI or Displayport. That being said, there is no guarantee that the one you get is overclockable. Most of the Dual link DVI only models are overclockable, but a stated above, not necessarily to 120hz. Most common that I have seen is 96hz,


----------



## sundeath

To overclock, can i just create a custom profile in the Nvidia control panel and use that? or do i need CRU? i'm confused and not sure how all these woek.
I've OCed my panel to 96Hz, but it looks kinda laggy when playing BF4.

my GFX is 780 and CPU is i5-4670k


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sundeath*
> 
> To overclock, can i just create a custom profile in the Nvidia control panel and use that? or do i need CRU? i'm confused and not sure how all these woek.
> I've OCed my panel to 96Hz, but it looks kinda laggy when playing BF4.
> 
> my GFX is 780 and CPU is i5-4670k


There is link in the OP that covers the options. Creating a custom profile in the NCP should work fine without running CRU. "kind of laggy" is hard to quantify. Have you checked your frame rate? If they are below 60fps, then the monitor overclock isn't very relevant. If they seem to be stuck at 60fps, maybe BF4 isn't seeing the overclock, in which case CRU may be an option.


----------



## timzy

Is there any difference between listings that state Evolution II and Evolution II and SE? Or does Evolution II mean the same thing as SE?


----------



## karkee

I hope I will get my monitor does week. Could anyone answer if the monitor has good enough colors for photoshop webdesing work? I just want to get around 96hz and decent colors for photoshop.

I tried a 1440p 60hz at the store and I just can't stand the 60hz anymore after using a ****ty 120hz TN panel for so long.


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> I hope I will get my monitor does week. Could anyone answer if the monitor has good enough colors for photoshop webdesing work? I just want to get around 96hz and decent colors for photoshop.
> 
> I tried a 1440p 60hz at the store and I just can't stand the 60hz anymore after using a ****ty 120hz TN panel for so long.


If you overclock it, the gamma will be darker and I recall that there was a chart with the calorimeter comparisons against different monitors and the sRGB percentage.


----------



## halodude23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timzy*
> 
> Is there any difference between listings that state Evolution II and Evolution II and SE? Or does Evolution II mean the same thing as SE?


Just checked it out and it seems to be just a "name" difference.


----------



## stilllogicz

I'm interested in setting up a 3x1 eyefinity display using 3 of these. A 290x has two dual link dvi outputs and displayport. My question is if I were to use http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B087B-002B-DisplayPort-Dual-Link/dp/B002ISVI3U to connect the 3rd monitor, would I be able to overclock it as well?

I'd like all 3 to be running @ 100hz 4320 x 2560.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> I'm interested in setting up a 3x1 eyefinity display using 3 of these. A 290x has two dual link dvi outputs and displayport. My question is if I were to use http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B087B-002B-DisplayPort-Dual-Link/dp/B002ISVI3U to connect the 3rd monitor, would I be able to overclock it as well?
> 
> I'd like all 3 to be running @ 100hz 4320 x 2560.


Yes, you can.


----------



## stilllogicz

Thank you sir. + rep.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> Thank you sir. + rep.


Note that 100hz is pushing your accel adapter to the limit; Vega in one of his insane builds ran 3x Catleap "2B", and he couldn't get much over 100hz on his adapters.


----------



## Cyalume

Can anybody help me? My monitor is dark and shadowy around the edges, and into the middle of the screen. It looks dirty, almost. Its difficult to pick up on camera, but the backlighting seems very uneven. I can notice it when moving windows around on the screen.

I am using the included DVI-D cable, and I've heard that could cause issues. Could it be causing this?


----------



## stilllogicz

I honestly wouldn't mind dialing it down to 96 or 90 even. Honestly I don't expect to get 100 fps @ over 4k even with three 290x's. But hey, the fluidity of extra fps is there regardless. And that's what matters


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> Thank you sir. + rep.


Don't get the 2B version, get the 7B. The 2B will not work with this monitor. "Accell B087B-007B" I have both, bought the 2B and it didn't work, had to get the 7B.


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> Don't get the 2B version, get the 7B. The 2B will not work with this monitor. "Accell B087B-007B" I have both, bought the 2B and it didn't work, had to get the 7B.


Thank you and noted. Guess the only difference isn't the extra connector huh?


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> Thank you and noted. Guess the only difference isn't the extra connector huh?


It should be the only difference... if you have a DisplayPort connector, then get the 2B... and miniDisplayPort the 7B?


----------



## Roland2

Both of the ones I have are labeled as dual link. However, the bandwidth is different. If you go to there website, you can see the difference. the 7B has the higher data bandwidth. The 2B has only 2.7Gbps, the 7B had 10.8Gbps.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> Both of the ones I have are labeled as dual link. However, the bandwidth is different. If you go to there website, you can see the difference. the 7B has the higher data bandwidth. The 2B has only 2.7Gbps, the 7B had 10.8Gbps.


According to accel:

The "2B":
Quote:


> · Supports DVI Dual-Link Resolutions up to 2560x1600 (WQXGA) and 1080p HDTV's
> · Supports all DVI-D Dual-Link and DVI-D Single-Link Monitors**


The "7B":
Quote:


> · Supports DVI-D Dual-Link Resolutions to [email protected] or [email protected] for 3D Monitors
> · Supports DVI-D Dual-Link or DVI-D Single-Link Monitors


?? There's no mention of the maximum bandwidth available on the "2B" version, but if it supports [email protected], then it'll do [email protected]


----------



## Cyalume

Is this normal?:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edgelighting is bad, areas of the screen look darker than others.


----------



## kevinsbane

No, that's not normal. Are you overclocked?


----------



## Cyalume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> No, that's not normal. Are you overclocked?


No, but the brightness is set very low. At normal brightness, the edgelighting seems too dark, and the screen has dark patches in general. Its rather annoying.

I'm running at 2560x1440 @ 60hz using the included Dual-link DVI cable on a QNIX2710.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyalume*
> 
> No, but the brightness is set very low. At normal brightness, the edgelighting seems too dark, and the screen has dark patches in general. Its rather annoying.
> 
> I'm running at 2560x1440 @ 60hz using the included Dual-link DVI cable on a QNIX2710.


Does it go away when you turn up the brightness?


----------



## Cyalume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> Does it go away when you turn up the brightness?


The dark edges and patches, no. It isn't as severe at high brightness settings, but its there and very annoying. Its like the very opposite of backlight bleed (actually, it seems even worse).


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> According to accel:
> 
> The "2B":
> The "7B":
> ?? There's no mention of the maximum bandwidth available on the "2B" version, but if it supports [email protected], then it'll do [email protected]


Please do your research before you call someone a liar.

2B version-http://www.accellcables.com/B087B-002B.html under specifications tab: "Compliant with DisplayPort 1.1 specification for 1.62 and 2.7Gbps"

7B version-http://www.accellcables.com/B087B-007B.html under description "This high resolution active adapter works with Single-Link DVI or Dual-Link DVI using a built-in active protocol converter with up to 10.8Gbps throughput and a 330MHz maximum pixel clock rate for support of 120Hz 3D displays. The UltraAV adapter connects to your USB port for power, eliminating the use of a bulky power adapter."


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> Please do your research before you call someone a liar.
> 
> 2B version-http://www.accellcables.com/B087B-002B.html under specifications tab: "Compliant with DisplayPort 1.1 specification for 1.62 and 2.7Gbps"


I'm not calling you a liar. HDMI 1.4 is also compliant with HDMI 1.0, USB3 is also compliant with USB2, doesn't mean that they're limited to that.

What's important is that the adapter supports [email protected] And under the description, it says that it supports [email protected]
Quote:


> 7B version-http://www.accellcables.com/B087B-007B.html under description "This high resolution active adapter works with Single-Link DVI or Dual-Link DVI using a built-in active protocol converter with up to 10.8Gbps throughput and a 330MHz maximum pixel clock rate for support of 120Hz 3D displays. The UltraAV adapter connects to your USB port for power, eliminating the use of a bulky power adapter."


Indeed. Actually, the adapter can go beyond 330mhz pixel clock.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinsbane*
> 
> I'm not calling you a liar. HDMI 1.4 is also compliant with HDMI 1.0, USB3 is also compliant with USB2, doesn't mean that they're limited to that.
> 
> What's important is that the adapter supports [email protected] And under the description, it says that it supports [email protected]
> Indeed. Actually, the adapter can go beyond 330mhz pixel clock.


You are getting yourself backwards. Yes HDMI 1.4 is compatible with 1.0, But a 1.0 connection can not pass the data rate of 1.4, same with USB 2 and 3.
What i think is more important: As I stated in an earlier post, I have both the 2B and 7B versions of these powered adapters, and the 2B version did not work with this QNIX monitor, the 7B does.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> You are getting yourself backwards. Yes HDMI 1.4 is compatible with 1.1, But a 1.1 connection can not pass the data rate of 1.4, same with USB 2 and 3.
> As I stated in an earlier post, I have both the 2B and 7B versions of these powered adaptors, and the 2B version did not work with this QNIX monitor, the 7B does.


Not going to argue with you over that. What you said in this post is completely correct. Doesn't mean the 2B adapter is limited to 1.1 speeds though, as the reviews of the 2B version show that it can work at full resolution - [email protected] Odd that the 2B version doesn't work with a Qnix, whereas the 7B does. I can't spot a difference between the two except firmware.


----------



## TFchris

[edit]


----------



## DCat

Regarding the BLB tape fix linked on the first page, _exactly_ where does the tape go (I can't make it out from the pictures)?

Cheers


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCat*
> 
> Regarding the BLB tape fix linked on the first page, _exactly_ where does the tape go (I can't make it out from the pictures)?
> 
> Cheers


On the edge of the actual panel's bezel. The OP on the club thread has some video that show a bit better clarity on the fix, you might take a look there over this thread.


----------



## exzacklyright

So are there any retailers that REALLY guarantee perfect pixel? I want to get another. I should have bought 2 when I got my first for $260! The only problem with my first is 1 green stuck pixel


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So are there any retailers that REALLY guarantee perfect pixel? I want to get another. I should have bought 2 when I got my first for $260! The only problem with my first is 1 green stuck pixel


Define "guarantee". Do you mean that they will *not* send you a panel without bright pixel defects? Or that you can send it back if there's a bright pixel defect?


----------



## ayrton25

Hi guys,

I have a question regarding two Qnix models

http://www.ebay.com/itm/QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-DP-Multi-Matte-2560x1440-27-SAMSUNG-PLS-Monitor-/111231287794?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19e5e6c1f2
and

http://www.ebay.com/itm/QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-DPmulti-TRUE10-Matte-27-2560x1440-10bit-Monitor-/121289887528?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

does the 2nd one is a samsung panel too? I cant't find anithing about it
what are the differnces between them? i cant figure it out except the 2nd one is a little faster
any experiences with this model

thx for your help


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ayrton25*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question regarding two Qnix models
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-DP-Multi-Matte-2560x1440-27-SAMSUNG-PLS-Monitor-/111231287794?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19e5e6c1f2
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-DPmulti-TRUE10-Matte-27-2560x1440-10bit-Monitor-/121289887528?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> does the 2nd one is a samsung panel too? I cant't find anithing about it
> what are the differnces between them? i cant figure it out except the 2nd one is a little faster
> any experiences with this model
> 
> thx for your help


The second one is the new True10 model. It uses a different panel (AH-VA instead of PLS) and offers multiple inputs while still (they claim) being overclockable. They just came out in the last week or so, so I don't think anyone has one yet. A couple of people in the main Qnix thread ordered one this week though, so we should know more about them soon.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/15240_30


----------



## Cyalume

Can anyone with an OC'd QNIX 2710 test a white background at lower color temps (specifically, 3500k) to see if there are any issues with it? Mine displays deep orange in the corner.


----------



## metalion1111

I bought an xstar from dreamseller and it was perfect as far as I could tell.


----------



## Zacharybinx34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The second one is the new True10 model. It uses a different panel (AH-VA instead of PLS) and offers multiple inputs while still (they claim) being overclockable. They just came out in the last week or so, so I don't think anyone has one yet. A couple of people in the main Qnix thread ordered one this week though, so we should know more about them soon.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/15240_30


So I just purchased this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191045112931

Should I have gotten the True10 version instead? Looks like it has more features and better MS (4).


----------



## andygully

anyone got a ps4 or xbox one could test if they work with a x-star? dvi model


----------



## darxider

^ if it's a single-input model, it won't work with a console.


----------



## Cueshark

I'm getting one of these screens after a huge inconvenient transaction with an ebay seller.

Should be a perfect pixel version and I plan to overclock to 120hz.

I'm not that technical so I wondered if someone could give me step by step instructions on doing this.

I'm using SLI 2 x GTX 770 4GB so I believe there are special patches I need to get it to run at 120hz?

Also, I assume that I just need to connect 1 x DVD-D cable to the monitor to run at 2560 x 1440 @ 120hz and utilise both graphics cards?

Any ideas what the best games are with this set up. I already have metro ll and bf4 ready to go. Any more recommendations?










Thanks.


----------



## Zacharybinx34

Ordered mine on Friday, showed up on Monday morning. Excellent! Ordered the perfect pixel Matte Version, no dead pixels, very little backlight bleed. Very happy.

I overclocked to 100hz, and I'm wondering if the extra 20Hz is even worth it? Is it noticeable? Or is the margin so small that it's not worth it? Also, does it reduce the lifespan of my monitor the closer I get to 120hz?

thanks!


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zacharybinx34*
> 
> Ordered mine on Friday, showed up on Monday morning. Excellent! Ordered the perfect pixel Matte Version, no dead pixels, very little backlight bleed. Very happy.
> 
> I overclocked to 100hz, and I'm wondering if the extra 20Hz is even worth it? Is it noticeable? Or is the margin so small that it's not worth it? Also, does it reduce the lifespan of my monitor the closer I get to 120hz?
> 
> thanks!


1. i think it is worth it but some people cannot see the difference between 60hz and 120hz. This is going to be a matter of perspective so i would say an informed decision is the best decision. Try and weigh the difference that you see related to worth to you.

2. Again it depends on your perception of frames. I can see a difference between 60hz and 65hz, my wife can tell a difference between 60hz and 96hz.

3. There is no hard data stating one way or the other. The only conclusive side effect on an electronic standpoint is an increase of PCB heat. Try searching for the heatsink mod if you are worried, but you may be looking at a 15 year lifespan vs a 20 year lifespan(in comparison to CPUs or GPUs overclocked).


----------



## prathit23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matriq*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is there someone here who made a calibration with a Spyder4Pro or something similar? I'm thinking about buying one because something is not quite right about the colors. I tried some ICC profiles from TFTCentral but I can't find the perfect one.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (Sorry for my english)


Hi guys I revived my qnix.
This my new build.
When I turn on the monitor there is a still blue light for 5 seconds , then a red light starts flashing.
The screen doesn't turn on.
What can I do ?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prathit23*
> 
> Hi guys I revived my qnix.
> This my new build.
> When I turn on the monitor there is a still blue light for 5 seconds , then a red light starts flashing.
> The screen doesn't turn on.
> What can I do ?


The red light flashing indicated power saving mode, so the monitor is either not getting a signal (but know's it's connected) or is getting a sleep signal. Usually if it's a cable, you get the test screens, but not always. The first thing I'd check is the cable connections. What is the monitor connected to? Onboard Video? possibly a single DVI instead of dual-link? What graphics card?


----------



## prathit23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> The red light flashing indicated power saving mode, so the monitor is either not getting a signal (but know's it's connected) or is getting a sleep signal. Usually if it's a cable, you get the test screens, but not always. The first thing I'd check is the cable connections. What is the monitor connected to? Onboard Video? possibly a single DVI instead of dual-link? What graphics card?


This my first time building pc
Graphic card is gtx 780 ti.
Connection is proper.
I should insert windows dvd in the drive to get it working right ?
My pc starts up , I load up the disk of windows but still nothing displays.
Even when I tried to connect it to my hd tv thorough hdmi cable from my motherboard it says no signal.
Motherboard is gigabyte ga-z87x-oc
Am I doing something wrong ?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prathit23*
> 
> This my first time building pc
> Graphic card is gtx 780 ti.
> Connection is proper.
> I should insert windows dvd in the drive to get it working right ?
> My pc starts up , I load up the disk of windows but still nothing displays.
> Even when I tried to connect it to my hd tv thorough hdmi cable from my motherboard it says no signal.
> Motherboard is gigabyte ga-z87x-oc
> Am I doing something wrong ?


If you're not getting a BIOS screen when you turn on the computer, there is an issue. You do not need to be in/load windows or any other operating system for the monitor to work.

To test the onboard HDMI, you may need to remove the 780ti, some motherboards disable the onboard video when you connect a pci-e GPU. Are you getting any beeps? Other then fans running, how do you know the system is starting?


----------



## prathit23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> If you're not getting a BIOS screen when you turn on the computer, there is an issue. You do not need to be in/load windows or any other operating system for the monitor to work.
> 
> To test the onboard HDMI, you may need to remove the 780ti, some motherboards disable the onboard video when you connect a pci-e GPU. Are you getting any beeps? Other then fans running, how do you know the system is starting?


When I start up my pc
Motherboard stars up all the fans work.
Water cooling lights up and the graphic card fans also works.
Even the dvd drive works.
But when u plug my mouse or keyboard into the ports no light from the devices.
Really confused here.
Don't know what to do.
Any ideas ,


----------



## prathit23

Help
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prathit23*
> 
> When I start up my pc
> Motherboard stars up all the fans work.
> Water cooling lights up and the graphic card fans also works.
> Even the dvd drive works.
> But when u plug my mouse or keyboard into the ports no light from the devices.
> Really confused here.
> Don't know what to do.
> Any ideas ,


Help me.
Any ideas ?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prathit23*
> 
> Help
> Help me.
> Any ideas ?


Any beeps, any sounds? Disconnect all peripherals except keyboard and monitor. Since this is a new build, there are several options as to what could be the problem. The symptoms you have given just show that the power supply is powering on. You could have bad RAM, the RAM could not be seated properly, the RAM could be incompatible with the motherboard. How many sticks of RAM are you using? If more than one, start with just one, and see what happens. If only one, try a different slot. The CPU could be improperly seated. Remove verify, reinstall ensure proper thermal interface material is used. The motherboard could be bad, or grounded to the case. Does it work out of the case?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prathit23*
> 
> Help
> Help me.
> Any ideas ?


I'm happy to help when I can, but this forum: http://www.overclock.net/f/8/intel-general, may provide better info. Your issue isn't your monitor, it's your build.


----------



## prathit23

Finally I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> I'm happy to help when I can, but this forum: http://www.overclock.net/f/8/intel-general, may provide better info. Your issue isn't your monitor, it's your build.


Finally I figured out what was the problem.
I have 3 ram
1 of 8gb
And 2 of 4gb but both are different model of crossair. When I connect only 1 ram then the pc starts up.
I have installed windows 8.1 and it's working properly.
Now do you know how can I use my other 2 ram.
The problem is the seller sent me 2 4gb ram of different model no.
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prathit23*
> 
> Finally I
> 
> Finally I figured out what was the problem.
> I have 3 ram
> 1 of 8gb
> And 2 of 4gb but both are different model of crossair. When I connect only 1 ram then the pc starts up.
> I have installed windows 8.1 and it's working properly.
> Now do you know how can I use my other 2 ram.
> The problem is the seller sent me 2 4gb ram of different model no.
> Thanks for all your help.


Which one are you using? Hopefully the 8Gig. I'd return both 4gbs and get an 8 to match the one you have, so you can have dual channel capability.


----------



## ui20

Hey I just recieved my QNIX anhd everything seems fine except this circular bright blob the size of a pea (a bit smaller).



http://i.imgur.com/wd4I9SA.png

The effect is about x4 less visible in the photo I linked.

Does anyone know what might caused this or if it can be fixed?
I had to wait a month to get my screen due to delays so would be sad to have to ship it back...
Thanks.


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ui20*
> 
> Hey I just recieved my QNIX anhd everything seems fine except this circular bright blob the size of a pea (a bit smaller).
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/wd4I9SA.png
> 
> The effect is about x4 less visible in the photo I linked.
> 
> Does anyone know what might caused this or if it can be fixed?
> I had to wait a month to get my screen due to delays so would be sad to have to ship it back...
> Thanks.


I have something like that on my Catleap. It's never gone away but I rarely notice it. Rarely does not mean never, so depending on how much it bothers you will determine what your plan of action is going to be. Here is mine http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1034703/a/765420/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club/sort/display_order/


----------



## ui20

Yeah that is definitely the same. Is there a name or reason for this artifact?


----------



## Cavey00

This is a guess, but I think there might be something putting pressure from the back of the screen on that spot. Mine is the tempered glass version, so the pressure might be coming from the front but I don't know how that could happen unless there is a defect in the glass. It's not worth it to me to take it apart. I'd probably break something in the process. If my screen dies on me I might try to explore what's causing it when I attempt to fix it though.


----------



## ui20

Mine has no glass. I was wondering if they sell defective screens on purpose. Anyway I only have a fine layer of matte coating.


----------



## JAM3S121

What kind of refresh rate is typical of the X-Star DP2710?


----------



## Forceman

Pretty much all of them do 96, and most will do 110 or so. 120 is a bit more hit or miss.


----------



## JAM3S121

how long is the mounter from the right side to the left side? I know its 27 inches i'm trying to figure out if it will fix on my desk with my second monitor.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> how long is the mounter from the right side to the left side? I know its 27 inches i'm trying to figure out if it will fix on my desk with my second monitor.


64.5 cm / 25.5 in.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Pretty much all of them do 96, and most will do 110 or so. 120 is a bit more hit or miss.


You can get any one to do 120 by reducing the total pixels and lines so the pixel clock drops.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> You can get any one to do 120 by reducing the total pixels and lines so the pixel clock drops.


If you mean by essentially running it at a lower resolution, what would be the point of that?


----------



## bmgjet

In CRU when making your custom resolution.

You change the front porch and sync width.
In the thread "The Qnix/X-Star 1440p Monitor Club " there are a few posts where people say a few different common settings which lowers the total pixel and lines and pixel clock.
The range that these monitors top out is normally with in 450-460mhz Which is 111-115hz refresh rate.


----------



## Timu

A year has went by since I owned my Qnix, and it still works perfectly to this day.=3


----------



## Kenjiwing

Just bought a qnix to replace my u2410. Cant wait


----------



## Koehler

I've had the QNIX QX2710 for many months now and it is still the best monitor I have. Nothing beats it in terms of color accuracy and picture quality


----------



## kartiloco

Hey, I just registered on this forum to ask a specific question (Sorry for my English, I'm from Germany!):

I have the QNIX QX2710 connected (using the DVI cable that game with the monitor) to a ATI RADEON HD 5850.

My specs: ASUS P6T, Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit - if that even matters.

Like a few other users, I can't see anything on my QNIX QX2710 during boot-up, so there's no chance entering BIOS etc.

As soon as Windows has booted up and I'm on the log-in screen, everything's perfect.

Is there any way I can fix this problem or do I have to buy a new GPU card?

Or maybe it's my motherboard causing this problem?

Thank you so much in advance, I really have to fix this because I need to re-install Windows completely...


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> A year has went by since I owned my Qnix, and it still works perfectly to this day.=3


I have had mine over a year now also..And never had a single issue


----------



## kartiloco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kartiloco*
> 
> Hey, I just registered on this forum to ask a specific question (Sorry for my English, I'm from Germany!):
> 
> I have the QNIX QX2710 connected (using the DVI cable that game with the monitor) to a ATI RADEON HD 5850.
> 
> My specs: ASUS P6T, Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit - if that even matters.
> 
> Like a few other users, I can't see anything on my QNIX QX2710 during boot-up, so there's no chance entering BIOS etc.
> 
> As soon as Windows has booted up and I'm on the log-in screen, everything's perfect.
> 
> Is there any way I can fix this problem or do I have to buy a new GPU card?
> 
> Or maybe it's my motherboard causing this problem?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance, I really have to fix this because I need to re-install Windows completely...


Anyone?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kartiloco*
> 
> Anyone?


This unfortunately is not something that can be fixed. It happens a lot with AMD cards and some nvidia cards as well. I have several of these monitors and several different GPUs, the bios shows on my GTX780ti but not my GTX770. As for AMD i have a very old 4850 and the bios does show but on my newer 5870 i don't see the bios. I have tried several driver and firmware changes with no avail.

My suggestion is to connect a second monitor for access to the bios as i have done several times.


----------



## kartiloco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> This unfortunately is not something that can be fixed. It happens a lot with AMD cards and some nvidia cards as well. I have several of these monitors and several different GPUs, the bios shows on my GTX780ti but not my GTX770. As for AMD i have a very old 4850 and the bios does show but on my newer 5870 i don't see the bios. I have tried several driver and firmware changes with no avail.
> 
> My suggestion is to connect a second monitor for access to the bios as i have done several times.


So even if I bought a new GPU card I couldn't be sure I see the BIOS etc. ?
I don't have a second monitor I can use to access BIOS ...

There must be a way? Because so few people actually complained about this problem in forums... I mean for the majority of people it must work somehow


----------



## Dodda

Hey guys.

Any idea what the dark patch is at the bottom left of my screen? http://i.imgur.com/yeeIBmo.jpg

I turned my PC on after being off overnight and this has appeared. I've had my QNIX for 3 months and there was never a dark patch here... is this back light bleed?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodda*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Any idea what the dark patch is at the bottom left of my screen? http://i.imgur.com/yeeIBmo.jpg
> 
> I turned my PC on after being off overnight and this has appeared. I've had my QNIX for 3 months and there was never a dark patch here... is this back light bleed?


Looks like the leds behind that area went out..Try loosening the back bottom frame screws on that side and see if it helps


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodda*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Any idea what the dark patch is at the bottom left of my screen? http://i.imgur.com/yeeIBmo.jpg
> 
> I turned my PC on after being off overnight and this has appeared. I've had my QNIX for 3 months and there was never a dark patch here... is this back light bleed?


I've had two with that exact problem - it's something wrong with part of the backlight. If you can still return the monitor I would do that, otherwise you can try taking the bezel off and fiddling with it to see if maybe it's just a loose connection. Either way though, it's bad news.


----------



## jchap1590

I just got this monitor and it's awesome! paid $356 with one-day shipping from Amazon. easily overclocked to 110Hz without issue, 120Hz had horizontal scan lines so I'm perfectly fine with 110. Coming from a PA248Q and VG278HE, this monitor is the perfect compromise between the two and I'm very pleased with the purchase!

forgive me if this has been discussed before, but I didn't look through all 298 pages of posts.. I want to give my opinion on this category of displays, in general...

this may sound weird, but I have a problem with paying $350 for a 120Hz-capable 1440p monitor. the reason for that is because the $350 price is actually a bit of a gamble. they displays are not "meant" to be overclocked and some won't be able to at all. I've read a post that at least one person wasn't able to get anything over 65Hz stable. considering the gamble, and lack of quality of the display on the whole, I'd much rather pay $500 for something from ASUS (or the like) than gamble with $350. don't get me wrong, this panel is great. but everything else is pretty much crap; a bezel that is bordering on being obtrusive (by today's standards) and a stand with all the multi-functionality of a No. 2 pencil.. give me an Acer or an ASUS or a Dell that can natively do at least 96Hz and a half-way decent stand and I would have paid $500 or maybe even 600 for the quality-control and product support alone.

these displays show that the technology exists or run these resolutions at high refresh rates. in light of that, it seems unacceptable for mainstream manufacturers to not be putting these types of displays out into the market. yes, ASUS is releasing the Swift PG278Q but I run an AMD card and have no use for an $800 G-Sync monitor.

in summation: $350 Korean 120Hz 1440p, y u exist!?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> I just got this monitor and it's awesome! paid $356 with one-day shipping from Amazon. easily overclocked to 110Hz without issue, 120Hz had horizontal scan lines so I'm perfectly fine with 110. Coming from a PA248Q and VG278HE, this monitor is the perfect compromise between the two and I'm very pleased with the purchase!
> 
> forgive me if this has been discussed before, but I didn't look through all 298 pages of posts.. I want to give my opinion on this category of displays, in general...
> 
> this may sound weird, but I have a problem with paying $350 for a 120Hz-capable 1440p monitor. the reason for that is because the $350 price is actually a bit of a gamble. they displays are not "meant" to be overclocked and some won't be able to at all. I've read a post that at least one person wasn't able to get anything over 65Hz stable. considering the gamble, and lack of quality of the display on the whole, I'd much rather pay $500 for something from ASUS (or the like) than gamble with $350. don't get me wrong, this panel is great. but everything else is pretty much crap; a bezel that is bordering on being obtrusive (by today's standards) and a stand with all the multi-functionality of a No. 2 pencil.. give me an Acer or an ASUS or a Dell that can natively do at least 96Hz and a half-way decent stand and I would have paid $500 or maybe even 600 for the quality-control and product support alone.
> 
> these displays show that the technology exists or run these resolutions at high refresh rates. in light of that, it seems unacceptable for mainstream manufacturers to not be putting these types of displays out into the market. yes, ASUS is releasing the Swift PG278Q but I run an AMD card and have no use for an $800 G-Sync monitor.
> 
> in summation: $350 Korean 120Hz 1440p, y u exist!?


Where are you finding these magical Asus 1440p PLS monitors that can do 96hz Natively?

And almost all these monitors hit at least 96hz the only ones that don't are the multiple input models..


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Where are you finding these magical Asus 1440p PLS monitors that can do 96hz Natively?


lol I'm not, that's my whole point. I shouldn't have to take a gamble on some sketchy Korean monitor, reputable brand name manufacturers should be making this stuff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> And almost all these monitors hit at least 96hz the only ones that don't are the multiple input models..


yes, but if the monitor does not achieve 96 or 120Hz or even 65Hz, can you return it for a full refund? does that constitute a defective product? no, because they are only 120Hz-capable, natively they are only guaranteed to support 60Hz. that's the gamble.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchap1590*
> 
> lol I'm not, that's my whole point. I shouldn't have to take a gamble on some sketchy Korean monitor, reputable brand name manufacturers should be making this stuff.


The market's probably not big enough to qualify A panels for 120Hz operation - too many of them would fail. It's only economically feasible because these Korean companies are getting B (or A-) panels cheap. For the most part, for now, people that want high refresh rate monitors are perfectly happy taking TN panels, and most people who know and want the benefits of IPS panels don't care much about refresh rate.


----------



## jchap1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The market's probably not big enough to qualify A panels for 120Hz operation - too many of them would fail. It's only economically feasible because these Korean companies are getting B (or A-) panels cheap. For the most part, for now, people that want high refresh rate monitors are perfectly happy taking TN panels, and most people who know and want the benefits of IPS panels don't care much about refresh rate.


96Hz. I said 96Hz native. I agree 120Hz would be pushing it and there would be too many products that wouldn't pass QC. 96Hz is pretty realistic

people are only happy taking TN panels because the options are high refresh OR accurate color. I don't honestly believe that the market wouldn't respond favorably to eliminate the decision and giving consumers both options in one.

I don't think these are A- or B panels. there's too few defective pixels and the backlight bleed is attributable to the bezel putting pressure on the panel and not poor quality of the panel itself. BLB is not allowed until Grade C, anyway, as I understand it. and I've never heard of Grade B Pixel Perfect LCDs, that sounds like a bit of an oxymoron.


----------



## s74r1

even though mine will run up to 136Hz i find 90Hz has the best balance between color quality and framerate. the pixels really aren't designed to switch that fast (or the panel just isn't calibrated for it) so the colors get all washed out. yes color profiles can somewhat fix it but it doesn't work in gaming and i found that compensating too much with contrast caused color/grayscale banding.


----------



## tesqui

Hey guys I'm all around new with these koean monitors, and it seems everyone likes those qnix brand ones with the 120 hz oc.

So I've been really considering getting this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-SE-Matte-27-2560x1440-SAMSUNG-PLS-WQHD-PC-Monitor-/131121204491?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e876ecd0b

NOW, my question to you is if i'd be better off forking over the extra 50 or so dollars for the zero pixel guarantee option.
Are the dead pixels rare or common?


----------



## Forceman

Normally the only reason to get a pixel perfect one is if you get an ultimate perfect pixel. The regular ones can normally still have some bad pixels (you have to check the seller's description to see for sure). And the SE ones can normally have more dead pixels than the non-SE ones.

All that being said, the newer batches of panels seem to be pretty good on the pixel front. So I would either get a regular one, or spring for an ultimate if you really don't want to worry about it.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tesqui*
> 
> Hey guys I'm all around new with these koean monitors, and it seems everyone likes those qnix brand ones with the 120 hz oc.
> 
> So I've been really considering getting this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-SE-Matte-27-2560x1440-SAMSUNG-PLS-WQHD-PC-Monitor-/131121204491?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e876ecd0b
> 
> NOW, my question to you is if i'd be better off forking over the extra 50 or so dollars for the zero pixel guarantee option.
> Are the dead pixels rare or common?


If you have the money and can spend the extra $50 then you should spend it and get the pixel perfect models.

It's really luck of the draw but some people have ordered normal non-guaranteed models and they got pixel perfect models.


----------



## MonthOLDpickle

Anybody know where I can buy Pixel Perfect here in Asia (Taiwan)? I am looking to buy 1440p 27 monitor..if I can't find its down to 24" 1080 =(


----------



## gobblebox

I received mine yesterday and removed the back panel to pull out the stand neck (for vesa wall mounting) & insert some poly-styrofoam as evenly as possible in all of the "support pad" squares to evenly distribute pressure on the panel. I haven't even gotten to test it out yet, and I won't get to test it until Monday when I finally get my i7 4790k (the anticipation is killing me)! I'm running a Sapphire Tri-X OC r9 290 that I got for a steal of deal on eBay, so I'm hoping that overclocking this beast will actually yield the fps i'm shooting for @ ultra qualities in games.

One thing I noticed is that at the bottom of the monitor, there is a ~2mm gap between the screen and the bezel (the top edge of the bezel) with a span of 1-1.5 inches horizontally. This is the only section of the entire monitor that has this gap. Is this going to result in backlight bleed or have any impact on the picture quality? What could be causing only this section to have this separation? There isn't anything noticeably wrong with how I reassembled it, but I could've missed something. Could I just double over some electrical tape to fill the gap, or what do y'all recommend? As soon as I get to test this bad boy out, I'll post pictures & a review of it.


----------



## IrishShea

Hey lads

Thinking of buying this one..
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/111380363963?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I hope it's not a bad choice? kind of excited about getting it tbh.

Ohh and what kind of import charges are to be expected?

Any info is appreciated lads


----------



## semajha

anyone mind sharing their picture profile setting? I've tried the ones listed on the OP but they weren't to my liking. I'd like to have my white balance learning more towards yellow than this bluish tint.


----------



## Midnite8

Since I have Xfire 7970s, should I get the Displayport version of the QNIX if I want to use the QNIX, a 1920x1080(DVI), and another DVI monitor with my card.


----------



## akbisw

Hey I oc'd my monitor now flash stutters heavily on 720p+ resolutions. Its pretty terrible on multiple sites. Tried software and hardware mode in flash. tried both chrome and firefox. Any suggestion would be great


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IrishShea*
> 
> Hey lads
> 
> Thinking of buying this one..
> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/111380363963?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I hope it's not a bad choice? kind of excited about getting it tbh.
> 
> Ohh and what kind of import charges are to be expected?
> 
> Any info is appreciated lads


Wrong monitor. Multi-input and "True 10" won't overclock no matter what the sellers claim. If you want to overclock it for a higher refresh rate you need to buy the dual-link DVI only input model. Qnix or X-Star.


----------



## eudkim

Does anyone know if the outer glass can be replaced? Bumped into my desk and the monitor fell over. LCD panel is fine, just a small crack on the upper right hand corner.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eudkim*
> 
> Does anyone know if the outer glass can be replaced? Bumped into my desk and the monitor fell over. LCD panel is fine, just a small crack on the upper right hand corner.


It should be replaceable.


----------



## screamer2050

I bought this monitor
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CAKD6LI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

worked really good for 2 -3 days, When i was working in the morning today, It suddenly went off with tick and after that when i try to power on monitor the psu light keeps blinking. Most likely I think Its the psu adapter that came with it. I have emailed NMW globel . Lets see what happens, Any suggestions or anyone know from where I can buy similar adapter just to test it. OR anyone else had similar issue before.
Thanks in advance


----------



## AMDrastic

Crossing my fingers, the anticipation is killing me so it's a good thing they ship fast! I also ordered from MNW global and hoping I get a good one. Gonna keep the box for a year just in case.


----------



## Andriko

Hey guys, just wanted to know one thing before I actually commit to buying the monitor, how well is the monitor holding up for the particular users that have had it for an extended period of time (6+ months)?


----------



## andygully

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andriko*
> 
> Hey guys, just wanted to know one thing before I actually commit to buying the monitor, how well is the monitor holding up for the particular users that have had it for an extended period of time (6+ months)?


Had my x-star over a year so far no problems at all


----------



## Robertdt

I've had good results here. I was coming into the thread though to ask if anyone has noticed flickering in the blue power LED on the Qnix? I first noticed it actually when I was adjusting my 7950's overclock settings. The LED started flickering a bit and I noticed it does so occasionally. Any thoughts on what might be causing it?


----------



## lola33

I've seen a lot of forums to buy a new monitor because this is my first qnix monitor. I was going to buy qx2710 then I found qx320qhd is on sale here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131212408728&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_27499wt_914
it seem to be a good price now. I'm going to order it tomorrow. Very excited to see it!


----------



## Robertdt

Any ideas about this? Adjusting the Power Limit Settings and / or clockrate settings in AMD's Catalyst software definitely causes my monitor's Power LED to flicker. I've tried with two driver versions, including 14.4 and RC 6. It hasn't caused any overt problems so far, however I do wonder why it is happening and if it is something to be concerned about.

Rep for any answers.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lola33*
> 
> I've seen a lot of forums to buy a new monitor because this is my first qnix monitor. I was going to buy qx2710 then I found qx320qhd is on sale here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131212408728&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_27499wt_914
> it seem to be a good price now. I'm going to order it tomorrow. Very excited to see it!


Never seen that before, 32" VA is pretty much perfect!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> Any ideas about this? Adjusting the Power Limit Settings and / or clockrate settings in AMD's Catalyst software definitely causes my monitor's Power LED to flicker. I've tried with two driver versions, including 14.4 and RC 6. It hasn't caused any overt problems so far, however I do wonder why it is happening and if it is something to be concerned about.


Your monitor flickers when you OC the GPU? That is strange.


----------



## Robertdt

Whenever I adjust the clock setting or power limit settings in Catalyst the power LED flickers. The monitor itself doesn't flicker, however the blue power LED does. Occasionally the LED will also flicker during regular operation though it does so the most when I adjust clock settings or power limit on my GPU.


----------



## s74r1

So my year old QNIX developed what looks like small cracks underneath the matte or something. I tried cleaning with a mixture of 50% alcohol and 50% water with a microfiber cloth but I can't seem to get rid of it. no trauma to the monitor as far as I know. anyone else seen this before? hard to capture on camera, it's most visible on white surfaces. not sure if there's anything I can do about it or not.


----------



## UNOE

I'm guessing a Laptop with Active DP adapter would not be able to overclock one of these monitors. Has anyone tried going over 60hz with Active DP to Dual Link DVI adapter?


----------



## majormajormajor

I just got a QNIX on Ebay, and the unit has these two weird green patches. One in the center and one off to the right. The larger splotch is about a quarter inch diameter. I've opened a case on Ebay, but I'd really rather not go through the hassle of getting a replacement or whatever if there's a way to fix this. Anyone know what it could be?


----------



## Evandure

Hey guys,
i have also purchased a QX2710. It is a great monitor. I only have one little issue and its a slight burn in.
It also appears to be gone after using any application in fullscreen for 5 min or so.
Burnt in areas are ads, taskbar, browserbar....
Did you also have this experience.
It's not too big of a Problem since it is hardly visible at all. Only on some grey backgrounds. Just curious.








I also didn't overclock it yet and i am not sure if i ever will. But i will get it out of the housing because i will have a dual monitor setup.


----------



## VENAXIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evandure*
> 
> Hey guys,
> i have also purchased a QX2710. It is a great monitor. I only have one little issue and its a slight burn in.
> It also appears to be gone after using any application in fullscreen for 5 min or so.
> Burnt in areas are ads, taskbar, browserbar....
> Did you also have this experience.
> It's not too big of a Problem since it is hardly visible at all. Only on some grey backgrounds. Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't overclock it yet and i am not sure if i ever will. But i will get it out of the housing because i will have a dual monitor setup.


If I'm not wrong I believe this is light bleed and not burn. Mine had light bleeds and fixed it by dissembling the screen and straightening the panel (I followed a tutorial on the official qnix thread here): http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-qnix-x-star-1440p-monitor-club


----------



## allindaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm guessing a Laptop with Active DP adapter would not be able to overclock one of these monitors. *Has anyone tried going over 60hz with Active DP to Dual Link DVI adapter?*


I'm interested in the results of someone trying this as well... Is it possible? What's the success rate?.


----------



## nhc511

Does Anyone have Qx2400 or know about it ? Is it overclockable like Qx2710 ?


----------



## Donnyk81

Hello, new to the forum.

Have been reading through this really helpful thread (still back at page 100) after doing some research and taking the plunge and buying one yesterday. I've no questions as such but thought I'd add my two penneth for anybody else who may find this useful:

I bought the DP Multi True 10 panel which I believe is not overclockable - a decision I may yet regret, however, I'm still excited by the quality up from my budget LG IPS234 that I'm currently running.

The ebay seller I bought from is accessorieswhole (http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/accessorieswhole?_trksid=p2047675.l2559). I will post an update with regards to how good a seller this is in terms of communication, shipping etc.

I accept there may (most likely will) be some backlight bleed and some dead pixels (maximum of 3 from my seller). I intend to remove the stand for VESA wall mounting anyway and so although I hope there is no backlight bleed to speak of, I will attempt to fix it if there is.

I live in the UK and I'm expecting to get hit with approximately £40-60 VAT+other charge (I paid $330 - approx £228 for the monitor). I checked with dutycalculator.com and found:

"The import duty rate for importing Lcd monitor into United Kingdom is 0% , the import VAT is 20%, when classified under Computers & Office → Laptops, PCs & Tablets → PC with HS commodity code 8471.49.0090"

I don't want to break the law, but if the seller contacts me regarding ways of easing that burden I'll post an update.

I'll try and remember to post pics of the unboxing and the screen.

I'm pretty computer minded but not to the point of being an IT specialist. I'm guessing a lot of people browsing this thread are anxious to know if the gamble is worth it. I've dived in and so will post my impressions.

Finally, this seems a really helpful and not cliquey forum. Thanks to all the contributors to this thread I've read up to so far. I feel that I have extensive knowledge of the monitor that I bought, invaluable to me as I know it's a (calculated) gamble in buying it.


----------



## eliongater

Does anyone know if the dual link DVI-D model works with a r9 290? I have one and it only works with the dual link DVI-I on my HD 7950.

Thanks


----------



## Korruptive

I'm planning on buying http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111380363963

Anyone know how much import tax if any I will need to pay?


----------



## Hand_Grenade

I apologize if this is a repeat question, but can anyone tell me the difference on the glossy 2710 and tempered glass?

I'm currently looking to add to my qnix 2710 setup but I can no longer find the glossy version on ebay for a reasonable price ($300-350).


----------



## Sempre

I dont know technical difference between tempered glass and glossy, but tempered glass rarely gets recommended over glossy.
But glossy is priced really high so in my opinion you're better off with the matte version. I have a matte and honestly its really great. It does not have that hideous matte glare that big name brands put on their monitors.


----------



## AMDrastic

Amazon has a perfect pixel for 419.
I haven't seen many glossy screens but they are a bit pricier.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Glass=extremely reflective and it makes blacks look grey. The Samsung S27B970D on the left uses glass.


----------



## Donnyk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korruptive*
> 
> I'm planning on buying http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111380363963
> 
> Anyone know how much import tax if any I will need to pay?


UPS delivered mine (box marked $200) and I was charged £45 total.


----------



## Yvese

So I ordered this monitor on tues and got it today. Really fast shipping! Checked for dead pixels and couldn't notice any. Not sure about backlight bleed, but when looking at a pure black screen, it looked about the same as my asus vg248qe so I guess there's little to none? /shrug. I suppose I got lucky!

Anyway, I noticed the power brick on the monitor gets a bit hot. Is this normal for this monitor? My VG248QE barely got warm, and my 24" samsung monitor gets warm but not hot.


----------



## AMDrastic

Mine gets warm but not hot, still that's a matter of personal perception unless you compare with a heat gun or something.
I would say it's a problem if it's too hot to hold it but if it's warm like a laptop charger I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Aluc13

For all of those that have this monitor how long have you had it? I'm thinking about purchasing this monitor but I want to see about longevity as it is a korean monitor afterall.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> For all of those that have this monitor how long have you had it? I'm thinking about purchasing this monitor but I want to see about longevity as it is a korean monitor afterall.


Next month it will be a year for my three. Over clocked at 96hz most of the time.

Yvese: Mine are warm. There are reports of ones that get hot, and may have contributed to the failure of the monitor. If it's hot to touch, replace it.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> Next month it will be a year for my three. Over clocked at 96hz most of the time.
> 
> Yvese: Mine are warm. There are reports of ones that get hot, and may have contributed to the failure of the monitor. If it's hot to touch, replace it.


ah okay well as long as they can last for about 2 years + think it would be a good purchase. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> ah okay well as long as they can last for about 2 years + think it would be a good purchase. Where did you get yours from?


The first one I got through Newegg from: 27 Korea Monitors.

The other two I got through Ebay from: GN Wholesale, who I see is on Newegg now also.


----------



## Aluc13

Ah alright. For everyone that owns this monitor what are some reliable sellers?


----------



## Donnyk81

I got mine from Accessorieswhole. Absolutely no issues from me. Ordered mine on the Saturday (picked up by them on the Monday), was at my door on Weds afternoon (UK).

Dead pixels I've not seen on my monitor. I haven't noticed, not looked for, but not noticeable.

Backlight bleed is only an issue on generated blacks in a darkened room. It's not a huge issue and I did the tape fix. I think I'm gonna try adding more tape to reduce it a bit. It's the perfectionist in me and not a huge issue with the monitor. You will not notice it in 99.9% of the time you use the monitor.


----------



## Aluc13

Alright, thanks for the information. Is that an ebay seller? or a website?


----------



## Donnyk81

Yeah, on the UK ebay site, if you search for Qnix you'll no doubt be met with him/her as the primary seller

* I say UK only because that's where I'm based


----------



## Aluc13

Oh, of course. Well i probably will check it out and see.


----------



## IrishShea

I too bought mine from Accessorieswhole and it came without any dead pixels with slight bleeding, delighted to have it and I bought it in June


----------



## Screams

I bought my Qnix on 14 Jun, 2013 and its still going fine to this day. Been using it @ 60hz on desktop and when gaming i use 115hz (as i cannot see a difference between that and 120hz which mine can do)

side note my Achieva Shimian, bought on 22 Jul, 2012, that too is going strong.

These Korean monitors last!


----------



## Sempre

Anxiously waiting for 4k IPS FreeSync overclockable Korean monitors


----------



## welly59

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/131318856284

Can anyone confirm this is an overclockable monitor before I go and purchase?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/131318856284
> 
> Can anyone confirm this is an overclockable monitor before I go and purchase?


Yes, that one should be time.


----------



## Korova Studios

Will this monitor run my Playstation 4 at 1080P? I can't find a definitive answer on this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-QNIX-QX2710-LED-EVOLUTION-II-DP-MULTI-TRUE10-27-2560x1440-Monitor-/141481152682?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20f0ef10aa


----------



## Donnyk81

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/qnix_qx2710.htm

Read that. It does scale so it should. I've never tried a PS4 in mine so can't say for definite but it can output at 1080 so I see no reason why not.

Why get a 2560 monitor to output 1080 though?


----------



## asbiugyybsad

Hey can anyone tell me if these work with R7870 gigabyte OC, there is dual link DVI to it but I just wanted to make sure since non of em listed out 7870 only 7850 thanks bout to pull the trigger on one from green-sum pixel perfect thank youu


----------



## wirefox

I currently have the samsung 27 Samsung SA950.. 120 hz ... a good monitor

was thinking QNIX matte samsung panel .

I play mostly FPS and a few dragon age like games.

Does it make sense to buy a QNIX

Or wait for

G-Sync or Freestyle technology ( I know it's hard to say since it's stil early days)

But thought would be great.

Thanks
wirefox


----------



## Xvengence

I have pretty bad IPS glow on my glossy Qnix, is this a normal thing?


----------



## mortl

does anyone know if this will work with my dell inspiron 660s? I need to get a new monitor


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortl*
> 
> does anyone know if this will work with my dell inspiron 660s? I need to get a new monitor


Needs to have a DVI Dual-Link output on video card to drive 1440p60, won't work over HDMI if you're using onboard video.


----------



## alkralk

QNIX website is

www.qnix.biz

on the left side menu, go to "Customer (service)"> "FAQ" > 2nd Notice that has date "2014-03-20" is "How to Overclock" (it basically follows ToastyX's method.)


----------



## Koehler

Just for the record I bought the QNIX a year ago and it's still running smoothly with no problems.


----------



## vtsimple

Hey guys,

I just got my Qnix 2710 matte (off-grade). I managed to overlcock it to 110 hz.

Comparing this monitor to my Yamakasi IPS, the color seems to have more of a yellow tint. Is this normal for mattes? Or it might just because it is an off-grade.


----------



## gujudude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtsimple*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just got my Qnix 2710 matte (off-grade). I managed to overlcock it to 110 hz.
> 
> Comparing this monitor to my Yamakasi IPS, the color seems to have more of a yellow tint. Is this normal for mattes? Or it might just because it is an off-grade.


Just received my off grade qx2710 and had a similar problem after overclock.
Used the color profile from this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1493929/qnix-and-x-star-monitors-new-timings-and-overclocking-guide-club

Towards the end of the 1st post you will see a section called Color Sustainer by yasamoka!

Worked out great for me.


----------



## vtsimple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gujudude*
> 
> Just received my off grade qx2710 and had a similar problem after overclock.
> Used the color profile from this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1493929/qnix-and-x-star-monitors-new-timings-and-overclocking-guide-club
> 
> Towards the end of the 1st post you will see a section called Color Sustainer by yasamoka!
> 
> Worked out great for me.


I tried that but it doesn't really help. Here are some pictures. Sorry for picture quality. What do you guys think?

First time buying a matte monitor, but the difference is huge compared to my Yamakasi 27 IPS glossy and HP 24 inch glossy LCD.

QNIX (off-grade)










vs.

my Yamakasi


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtsimple*
> 
> I tried that but it doesn't really help. Here are some pictures. Sorry for picture quality. What do you guys think?


Your pictures are quite accurate and your Qnix looks fine. I've tested a few of each panel and found the Qnix/X-Star PLS to be more neutral since they have less of a preset red tint than the IPS panels green/yellow tint.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtsimple*
> 
> I tried that but it doesn't really help. Here are some pictures. Sorry for picture quality. What do you guys think?
> 
> First time buying a matte monitor, but the difference is huge compared to my Yamakasi 27 IPS glossy and HP 24 inch glossy LCD.
> 
> QNIX (off-grade)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> my Yamakasi


Can't wait for Skyrim to look that good and big.

I ordered the $350 USD QX2710 Evolution ll SE Matte Samsung PLS today, paying on Thursday or Friday. I was too afraid to risk the off-grade 1s for $300, if it was too messed up and had to return it or get another 1, I won't beable to crossfire for another 2-3 months.......screw that


----------



## alexslx

I remember looking at korean monitors two years ago... but I bought an LG 29' UHD... can someone update me what changed since then? I'm looking to buy a 1440p 120Hz near April/May... which models are the bests now?


----------



## rouko

I have big a issue with my monitor or videocard, but i cant adress which one is faulty. Can you help me?

My GPU is: PowerColor r9 270x turboduo
http://www.powercolor.com/US/products_features.asp?id=524#Specification

My monitor is: Qnix 2710 evolution II (with default settings - no OC).
Monitor is connected via DL DVI-I port.



These scratches happens sometimes on only right side of my screen. Left side is perfectly fine. These lines constantly vibrating (disappearing/appearing), but staying on the same lines unless i change the page or scroll the page. If one these lines happens when im using a browser, most likely they are appearing on texts/images not on empty/flat areas. This gets worst when i open a game/video. Sometimes just opening a image makes it really bad, until i close that image or minize the image viewer.

Lets assume, it happened again when i'm reading a text.
If i scroll down on that page, the position of lines changing but staying on the same text.

Also, if take a screenshot when this is occuring, no problem is showing in the screenshot. So i had to take a picture with my phone.

Can you identify this problem? Is it gpu or monitor related?


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I got mine yesterday, haven't notice any pixel problems, or light bleed in games, I'll watch a movie later to see. Colors look good to my newb eyes out of the box. Soon I'll try OCing it...very happy so far.

Ok I have light bleed in the botton letf, guess I'll have to take it apart. Also I have horizontal bands of brighter patches along the left, is that light bleed too ??????????

But the stand is terrible as I'd read.

And how does the angle adjust ????????its tilted back about 10deg or so, right now I just proped it up. Does the leg actually move ??????? I don't want to force it. Do I have to take it apart ????????


----------



## blued

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> Now that's interesting.. Korean 1440p monitors with Samsung PLS panels instead of LG IPS panels.. and these are much cheaper than what the Catleaps are up to now. If my GPU had 2 DVI ports, I'd almost be tempted to grab one of these for a secondary monitor..
> 
> Would love to see some comparisons between these and the LG panel monitors!


I have a Qnix QX2710 Evo II bought early last year as well as a Catleap Q270 2b. Qnix is matte and I like it but prefer the glossy catleap. The catleap looks better *to me* in gaming and movies, but the Qnix looks better on desktop. Once I game or watch movies on Qnix for a few days, I adjust to it and like it a lot. But when I look at the catleap again, I switch back to it. I like the monitors enough to keep both. But have a feeling I would like the Qnix even more if it was glossy like the catleap.


----------



## Alwaysneedhelp

Hi guys, I have the Qnix Q2710 monitor as well. I have plugged the DVI-D cord provided in the shipment into my His Radeon HD 6950 2gb but all the Monitor does is blink blue for 2 seconds then blinks red with no screen. I have tested the provided DVI-D cord on my older monitor and it works with my His Radeon 6950. You think I have a defective motherboard or is it a fix.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwaysneedhelp*
> 
> Hi guys, I have the Qnix Q2710 monitor as well. I have plugged the DVI-D cord provided in the shipment into my His Radeon HD 6950 2gb but all the Monitor does is blink blue for 2 seconds then blinks red with no screen. I have tested the provided DVI-D cord on my older monitor and it works with my His Radeon 6950. You think I have a defective motherboard or is it a fix.


Are you sure your connected to the DL-DVI connector on the GPU? Without knowing the GPU model, I can't be sure, but the quick search I did for the His Radeon HD 6950 2gb showed it having two dvi ports, one single and one double.


----------



## mymonitor

I to bought the QNIX QX2710 with single DVI port. I am trying to connect it using a DVI to HDMI cable to my XBOX One, depending on the settings I play with on the XBOX (refresh rate, color depth, resolution) I either get the test screens (RBG, or RBG lines) or I get a blank screen back light is on but its black OR I get the far right has lines on it (see attached).

Nothing I have tried lets me use my Xbox One with this monitor, the cable works as I can use it with other DVI monitors so its something with the Xbox One and the monitor, hoping someone has any light to shed on this??


----------



## Forceman

You need dual link DVI to drive the monitor, and I'm not sure it's possible to do HDMI to DL-DVI. You'd need a special cable at least, and I think HDMI 1.4 (not sure what the Xbox supports).


----------



## mymonitor

So the Xbox one does support HDMI 1.4 after researching it, the problem is I can't find anything on the net that shows / explains / can buy a HDMI to DL-DVI converter







such a pity as this is a great monitor!


----------



## exelon

Hi, is there any way to reset the monitor to get default contrast settings since there is no on-screen display?


----------



## akaimahomiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mymonitor*
> 
> I to bought the QNIX QX2710 with single DVI port. I am trying to connect it using a DVI to HDMI cable to my XBOX One, depending on the settings I play with on the XBOX (refresh rate, color depth, resolution) I either get the test screens (RBG, or RBG lines) or I get a blank screen back light is on but its black OR I get the far right has lines on it (see attached).
> 
> Nothing I have tried lets me use my Xbox One with this monitor, the cable works as I can use it with other DVI monitors so its something with the Xbox One and the monitor, hoping someone has any light to shed on this??


The specs show "Please use DVI-D port only. cannot used with DVI-I or DVI-S. Also cannot be used by port converter. (D-sub, HDMI, DP)"


----------



## bloodr0se

There is an absolutely no way in hell that you will get that monitor running with a current gen games console, sorry.


----------



## DiceAir

Guys I see one issue with new AMD cards. Look at this post and then look at the second picture. There's no DVI port so now i have to get adapter and that's expensive here in South africa. I only see active displayport adapters with Displayport to Single link DVI. Why? maybe it's the watercooled version and others will still have the DVI connector or maybe you will get the DVI to active displayport with the card. I don't know but this worries me now a bit.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/johan-andersson-from-dice-posts-radeon-r9-390-photo.html


----------



## TelFiRE

That has always been the major caveat to this monitor. You can't use it if you don't have DVI-D. It doesn't work through adapters except, afaik, some very very expensive ones (which puts you in the $ territory of just buying a legit monitor)


----------



## Mifec

Friends would this monitor work with a 980ti or is their DVI port not compatible?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mifec*
> 
> Friends would this monitor work with a 980ti or is their DVI port not compatible?


It should work 100%


----------



## Charlie B

I'm planning on buying the new amd card and am in desperate need for an adapter that supports 1440p while keeping my overclock at 96hz. Any suggestions?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charlie B*
> 
> I'm planning on buying the new amd card and am in desperate need for an adapter that supports 1440p while keeping my overclock at 96hz. Any suggestions?


You are pretty much out of luck. Such adapters don't exist - the best ones seem to top out around 75Hz.


----------



## fullban

I am selling x2 of my qnix (debezeled monitors) both overclock to 120hz fine would come without stands or could maybe rebezel them back to standard.

also selling a dp2dvi active adapter which can overclock 1 monitor upto 104hz with tighter timings.

any offers welcome im from the uk


----------



## Sjqnqo3876

edit


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charlie B*
> 
> I'm planning on buying the new amd card and am in desperate need for an adapter that supports 1440p while keeping my overclock at 96hz. Any suggestions?


Get the asus fury non x as it comes with 1x DVI port


----------



## rsiyasena

Hey you guys I'm currently experiencing some weird issues on my setup. I bought the Fury X a few weeks ago along with the necessary Active DP->DVI-D adapter (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A493CNY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00) to allow it to run my QX2710 monitor.

First thing I noticed is whenever the input to the monitor gets "reset" aka whenever i apply new changes on CCC the monitor flashes with lines all over the screen and then resumes being normal. Here is a picture of the response: http://i.imgur.com/KsOJEPL.jpg

Similarity, when I attempt to play certain games I observe those lines except this time it doesn't disappear. Games like Battlefield 4, Witcher 3, Far Cry, Dota 2, Sniper V2, Dirt Rally all work fine albeit seeing the lines for a second. However, games like Wolfenstein - Old Blood and Hawken "reset" my monitor input and I'm presented with the no signal color pattern on my screen. Response:


http://imgur.com/p7lVo


I've tried reset my active adapter during the no signal response to no effect. Any Ideas?


----------



## andyd1

Hey guys. Is there a way to identify whether my QNIX is PLS or VA? Trying to sell the monitor and someone just asked me that. I have no idea what the panel is


----------



## blackout24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyd1*
> 
> Hey guys. Is there a way to identify whether my QNIX is PLS or VA? Trying to sell the monitor and someone just asked me that. I have no idea what the panel is


Multiple Inputs -> VA
DVI-I Only -> PLS

PLS is better.


----------



## Freiya

So I just started getting this thin bluish line going vertically down the left center of my monitor. I haven't even had it 2 months yet, I'm pretty bummed out. ;(


----------



## zzztopzzz

In order to slim down the failure possibilities, can you swap-out your video card or try the monitor on another PC or laptop?


----------



## Freiya

I'm on a 290x crossfire setup, I tried both ports on the first video card and I took the cable my gf was using on her qnix. I can try the 2nd video card I guess though I don't think it's going to work.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Can you slide a laptop in there and hook your Qnix up? Then you'll have a good starting place troubleshooting.


----------



## Freiya

So weird! I rubbed the top of the screen where the line starts and it totally disappeared.


----------



## Uzanar

So I have found a guy that's interested in trading a Qnix 2710 for my BenQ XL2420T 120Hz for 50$ in between.
I really like 120Hz but I think that 100Hz would be enough for me honestly and this guy says that his monitor overclocks to 100Hz and that it works 100% at 100Hz despite many here saying that most of them only OC to 75Hz.

If I go and check the monitor out, what should I be looking out for when testing it at 100Hz to make sure that it really is working properly?


----------



## heyscotttt

Hi all,

Can anyone please tell me if this monitor http://www.ebay.com/itm/330932579690 would work with this video card? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127902

I'm a bit confused at the DVI differences

Thanks!


----------



## Freiya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyscotttt*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me if this monitor http://www.ebay.com/itm/330932579690 would work with this video card? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127902
> 
> I'm a bit confused at the DVI differences
> 
> Thanks!


nope it wont work


----------



## monkeys

How to connect this DVI -DL screen to a HDMI Laptop?

I have just bought a hdmi to DVI DL cable and it does not work. Any ideas? The screen flashes RGB colours
when i boot up. I am prepared to use other method if possible.

Thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys,

I need some advice.
Recently I've noticed PWM flickering, which is causing me eye strain.
I read to eliminate this (without any hardware changing in the monitor), I should put the monitor on 100% brightness - I can confirm that at 100% I can't notice it.

However, the monitor is too bright - simple solution: Turn the brightness down via Nvidia settings.
Whilst I do this and it's possible to do, for some reason the Nvidia settings do not work when I enable colour sustainer (as it has a custom ICC profile).

Can someone help me out here as I'ma little confused as to what I should do.

Here are the NV settings:


Colour sustainer:


My colour profile: http://d-h.st/wqd
Name: "DUAL-DVI 2014-03-30 D6500 2.2 VF-S 3xCurve+MTX"

I would like to use the monitor at 5-6 clicks below max brightness, but use the colour profile linked.

Could someone help me out - help would be greatly appreciated!









EDIT: some pics of PWM:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I need some advice.
> Recently I've noticed PWM flickering, which is causing me eye strain.
> I read to eliminate this (without any hardware changing in the monitor), I should put the monitor on 100% brightness - I can confirm that at 100% I can't notice it.
> 
> However, the monitor is too bright - simple solution: Turn the brightness down via Nvidia settings.
> Whilst I do this and it's possible to do, for some reason the Nvidia settings do not work when I enable colour sustainer (as it has a custom ICC profile).
> 
> Can someone help me out here as I'ma little confused as to what I should do.
> 
> Here are the NV settings:
> 
> 
> Colour sustainer:
> 
> 
> My colour profile: http://d-h.st/wqd
> Name: "DUAL-DVI 2014-03-30 D6500 2.2 VF-S 3xCurve+MTX"
> 
> I would like to use the monitor at 5-6 clicks below max brightness, but use the colour profile linked.
> 
> Could someone help me out - help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: some pics of PWM:


really - no one?


----------



## saintellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> The red light flashing indicated power saving mode, so the monitor is either not getting a signal (but know's it's connected) or is getting a sleep signal. Usually if it's a cable, you get the test screens, but not always. The first thing I'd check is the cable connections. What is the monitor connected to? Onboard Video? possibly a single DVI instead of dual-link? What graphics card?


Do you still have this issue I just got This monitor and it has a red flashing light and only turns on to blue for a couple seconds


----------



## Roland2

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saintellis*
> 
> Do you still have this issue I just got This monitor and it has a red flashing light and only turns on to blue for a couple seconds


I didn't have an issue, just replied to someone who did. Can you be more specific on your symptoms and what you have done?


----------



## mike0925

Could someone help me. I bought a qnix 2710 Samsung pls dvi. My gpu is a msi radionuclide r9 390. I am a computer noob so I'm not sure which files/software I need to download. I am currently running Windows 10 64 bit. Could someone guide me what I need to overclock my monitor.


----------



## mike0925

Above post was supposed to say r9 390. My swyears on my phone sorry.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike0925*
> 
> Could someone help me. I bought a qnix 2710 Samsung pls dvi. My gpu is a msi radionuclide r9 390. I am a computer noob so I'm not sure which files/software I need to download. I am currently running Windows 10 64 bit. Could someone guide me what I need to overclock my monitor.


You need to use CRU to OC it - google how to OC the QNIX QX2710 - and you'll find my video guide - due to crap-tastic rules on OCN I can't share my useful informative video


----------



## mercnz

i just got another qx2710 and i've been struggling to try to make it look anywhere near as good as my old one.

is it just that the panels are useless now or could there be a weak connection somewhere?

with my old monitor it's like "vivid" in look, all the colours look great, and another monitor is "pretty good" but with this monitor it feels like the old TN panels with "mediocre" colours, most noticable with things like white.

if i look at something like:
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php

i can see that the contrast ratios are not that different between the two monitors, but the white looks off and the blue blends together more at the top end, the the gray background on the Contrast box with the description at top looks kind of brown!

i've tried various colour profiles to no avail. i've got the old qx2710 side by side, and the input latency is the same, but before the qnix there's a big Q and when you turn the power off on the monitor the led goes off completely rather than turning red. it also seems to turn on slightly quicker.

i tried swapping the two power supplies between the monitors in case it wasn't getting enough power but that didn't help at all.

curiously going from 60 to 96 hz doesn't seem to make it any worse.

i've also got a 4k monitor that's more similar to the first qx2710, i finally stuck an icc profile on the 4k monitor while i was playing with icc profiles, and now it's even closer to the old qx2710. but having 3 monitors next to each other with one having odd colours is kind of disconcerting.

if i use my phone (bad camera) to take picture of the two monitors, it seems that my old one lacks some green, and the new one lacks some blue. i boosted the blue that made the new one look slightly better than it was looking. (in linux, using xcalib) but the old one is being used in windows, is there some way to modify an existing icc profile to add a little green?


----------



## Carpeggio

Thank you for the link. I'm caught up now.

I also just wanted to put some information I've accumulated from the past week of research;

I have an iGPU (HD530/integrated graphics) that initially failed to work with this monitor. Seemingly pretty common. I suspect some people are not able to solve this issue, as they soon install a GPU anyways. But...

If anyone is in the same boat and wants to get the monitor to work with their iGPU in the interim, then look at my posts on this Intel forum.

https://communities.intel.com/message/393240#393240

I have managed to get the HD530 to output on a DVI-D output to this monitor, [email protected] I reference posts on this thread, the QNIX club thread, and various forums around. So if it's not a good tutorial (it might not be lol) it at least could be good for links to other resources.

For brevity here is a list of URL's that will link to everything I used to get it working, ordered by relevancy/importance;

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/26-home-theater-computers/947830-custom-resolution-tool-intel-graphics-easier-overscan-correction.html
https://software.intel.com/en-us/forums/user-community-for-visual-computing/topic/303998
http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/success-2560x1440-support-on-new-vpc-z2-dell-u2711.602724/
http://www.overclock.net/t/1374065/korean-qnix-qx2710-evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-matte-samsung-pls-panel/980#post_19851324
http://www.entechtaiwan.com/util/moninfo.shtm


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carpeggio*
> 
> Thank you for the link. I'm caught up now.
> 
> I also just wanted to put some information I've accumulated from the past week of research;
> 
> I have an iGPU (HD530/integrated graphics) that initially failed to work with this monitor. Seemingly pretty common. I suspect some people are not able to solve this issue, as they soon install a GPU anyways. But...
> 
> If anyone is in the same boat and wants to get the monitor to work with their iGPU in the interim, then look at my posts on this Intel forum.
> 
> https://communities.intel.com/message/393240#393240
> 
> I have managed to get the HD530 to output on a DVI-D output to this monitor, [email protected] I reference posts on this thread, the QNIX club thread, and various forums around. So if it's not a good tutorial (it might not be lol) it at least could be good for links to other resources.
> 
> For brevity here is a list of URL's that will link to everything I used to get it working, ordered by relevancy/importance;
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/26-home-theater-computers/947830-custom-resolution-tool-intel-graphics-easier-overscan-correction.html
> https://software.intel.com/en-us/forums/user-community-for-visual-computing/topic/303998
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/success-2560x1440-support-on-new-vpc-z2-dell-u2711.602724/
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1374065/korean-qnix-qx2710-evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-matte-samsung-pls-panel/980#post_19851324
> http://www.entechtaiwan.com/util/moninfo.shtm


Can't you use HDMI to dual link dvi? I have skylake rig and have a hdmi to daul link dvi lying around at the office so will bring the monitor to work tomorrow and update once I've tested it


----------



## Profiled

Does 1280x 720 @ 96Hz work?


----------



## bloodr0se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Profiled*
> 
> Does 1280x 720 @ 96Hz work?


You don't want to use any resolution lower than 1440p on these monitors. Honestly, it looks terrible.


----------



## Profiled

Not the case. Does 720p @ 90Hz work?


----------



## dseg

Are these monitors useless now with all the GPUs not having DVI?
I have the 1080 TI and does not have DVI, only HDMI and displayport.

I am reading that even these $100+ active displayport to DVI adaptors won't convert 1440p @ 90Hz.
Should only get 60Hz.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> Are these monitors useless now with all the GPUs not having DVI?
> I have the 1080 TI and does not have DVI, only HDMI and displayport.
> 
> I am reading that even these $100+ active displayport to DVI adaptors won't convert 1440p @ 90Hz.
> Should only get 60Hz.


Yes you can only get 60hz. i'm kinda in the same boat as I'm going to give this monitor to my dad or use as second monitor so 60hz should be fine for me. I would have to buy this adapter in order to get at least 60hz and that's fine for me. I still love this monitor and it's one of the best monitor I bought. It will always stay in the family and I know my dad will take good care of it as well but I treated myself to a pg279q a while ago and it's awesome. a little bit better for gaming but the Qnix is still good for pretty much anything else.


----------



## Sempre

you can get custom 1080TI cards which have DVI


----------



## zazzn

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking to move to a 1080 TI from a 780 GTX don't know how but I've gone from high gfx in StarCraft 2 down to low because it's the 780 can't seem to keep up anymore for some reason.

Anyways, the 1080 TI only has one DVI-D port by the looks of it and I need 3 for the korean monitors.

I have 1 active DP to DVI from acell however, it doesn't behave the best and would rather not need to spend 80$ for another adapter.

Other than replacing all monitors does anyone have a suggestion? I saw there was a way to overdrive the HDMI port to accept 1440 P 



 using a DVI to HDMI adapter.


----------



## bmgjet

Your only choice is Active DP to DVI-D connectors. And with them they will only overclock to 75hz.

Im only using 1 screen now after getting my 1080ti.
Was driving 2 fine on my 980ti but it had 2X DVI-D


----------



## zazzn

What about using IGP ports on Skylake/Kaby lake can you use a DVI to HDMI adapter and overdrive it like Nvidia pixel hack?

https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-NVIDIA-Pixel-Clock-Patcher

Also what about replacing the board on the monitors with one that supports more ports? Anything like that? these active adapters are bank 80$ a piece, also it is very flaky when I start a Netflix video it goes all messed up sometimes until I unplug it and plug it back in basically some strange compatibility issues.

I have 3 Korean monitors, one x-star, qnix and a Shimian, and I really don't want to replace them especially since everything out there isn't even as good as these!! Is there a better adapter or any other way of hacking the board to include DP by replacing the IC board on the monitor?


----------



## bmgjet

Maybe get replacement controller board for the screen which supports the HDMI. Only does 60hz on that tho.
Get decent quality DP to DVI-D adapter. Yeah its expensive tho.


----------



## zazzn

Any ideas where these controllers are and how much? I mean the adapter i have cost 85$ and the monitors only 250.

I'd rather get a new 4k monitor if this is the case TBH.

So silly that none of these adapters really work well.


----------



## The Storm

Evga 1080ti SC black is a reference board with a DVI port. That's the card I bought (and on water) to use with my trusty X-Star.


----------

